# What Did You Vape Today?



## Rob Fisher

It would be interesting to know what everyone vapes (Juice wise) each day... one juice all day or multiple?

Most of the day I used VM Menthol Ice like I always do... but did quite a bit of VM Pineapple and then a little VM Choc Mint and my VM Candyfloss is always a treat! Using topQ menthol at the moment because my VM Menthol Ice has reached Code Red status... just hope the bulk purchase arrives before the weekend!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD

5 Pawn Grandmaster

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

Started off with own mix: Cherry + Menthol (22mg nic), moved on during the day to VM Banana Cream with a couple of drops of menthol added (18mg nic) and just now filled-up with VM's Choc-Mint (18mg nic).

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Today it is TopQ Vinilla as my TopQ Coffee has come to an end. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SVS1000

Finished my last tank of Bowdens mate this morning and now Im finished with a tank of Grandmaster.
Im gonna have to fill the tank with Grandmaster again because everything else I have is swill

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> 5 Pawn Grandmaster



I can't wait to taste Bowdens Mate. 

Peanut butter and Banana doesn't appeal to me so much... I love peanut butter toast (has to be crunchy Yum Yum) but I hate PB Biscuits or PB sweets and R350 for a tester is a bit steep after tasting that very nasty Absolute Pin! But I need to try the other 5 Pawn Juices because it appears that the R350 price tag is worth it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> I can't wait to taste Bowdens Mate.
> 
> Peanut butter and Banana doesn't appeal to me so much... I love peanut butter toast (has to be crunchy Yum Yum) but I hate PB Biscuits or PB sweets and R350 for a tester is a bit steep after tasting that very nasty Absolute Pin! But I need to try the other 5 Pawn Juices because it appears that the R350 price tag is worth it.


You must try the Gambit. I bought the Grandmaster as a 3rd choice. At first I didn't like it. It was in the Kayfun. I put it in the Reo, and it is awesome. Atleast till the VM legends are ready.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Goodejuice Organic Tobacco, 5 Pawns Bowden's Mate, DIY orange (VM concentrate), VM banana cream, Nicoticket Custard's Last Stand.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> You must try the Gambit. I bought the Grandmaster as a 3rd choice. At first I didn't like it. It was in the Kayfun. I put it in the Reo, and it is awesome. Atleast till the VM legends are ready.



The Gambit does sound great... Only 3 more sleeps till Legends!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

Liqua menthol, 9mg

loving it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Matthee said:


> Goodejuice Organic Tobacco, 5 Pawns Bowden's Mate, DIY orange (VM concentrate), VM banana cream, Nicoticket Custard's Last Stand.


Wow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Nicoticket Custard's Last Stand.



Oooo that's what I was looking for... a secret taste I have never heard of before! Did you order it direct or find it locally Andre?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> You must try the Gambit. I bought the Grandmaster as a 3rd choice. At first I didn't like it. It was in the Kayfun. I put it in the Reo, and it is awesome. Atleast till the VM legends are ready.


Gambit is on my list too. Just amazing how a different device can change a juice. VM Banana Cream is so so in the Reo for me, but better in the Kayfun and amazing in the Aqua, which makes no logical sense to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Oooo that's what I was looking for... a secret taste I have never heard of before! Did you order it direct or find it locally Andre?


Imported - www.nicoticket.com. Great service, affordable pricing and no problems to ship customs friendly - parcel and bottles. Custard's Last Stand is a great juice, but very sweet - I probably take about 5 to 6 toots of it during the course of a day. Not an all day vape for my taste.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Just amazing how a different device can change a juice. VM Banana Cream is so so in the Reo for me, but better in the Kayfun and amazing in the Aqua, which makes no logical sense to me.



I was going to a post earlier on today and then thought I must be out of my mind because the tastes seemed different in the mPT2 and the Nautilus... I deleted the post because people would have thought I lost my marbles... so there is something to this then! Phew...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vaalboy

My current ADV is 1/3 dekang desert ship, 1/3 dekang Virginia and 1/3 VM VM4.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

vaalboy said:


> My current ADV is 1/3 dekang desert ship, 1/3 dekang Virginia and 1/3 VM VM4.



So you still fancy the tobacco flavours Markus... funny those are the ones I like least.

Maybe you need to pull in when you are next in the area and try the 5 Pawn Absolute Pin that I have and see if I can't offload it on you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ

At work I vape mix of juices from VapeMOB, its Mango and Ecto mixed 50/50. At home I vape VM mystery juice B. Not sure what I will vape when that is done but those are my current daily vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaalboy

Rob Fisher said:


> So you still fancy the tobacco flavours Markus... funny those are the ones I like least.
> 
> Maybe you need to pull in when you are next in the area and try the 5 Pawn Absolute Pin that I have and see if I can't offload it on you!



I recon my mix would run a Boeing, but it suits my taste buds. I'm petrified that I may like 5P too much, but will def take you up on the offer.

A strong tabacco mellowed with VM4 is just pure bliss for me at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fickie

Just a tiny bit of VM Choc Mint at 36mg nic. Leeeekkkkerrrr <in a homer voice> .


----------



## Vapes

Decided to mix Vape Elixir's Black Cigar 12mg(Love this flavour) with Hangsen Red Energy 24mg about 70% Cigar and 30% Red Bull, nice flavour, added a new element to the Black Cigar, although I still think the Cigar should be untouched as an ADV.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

VM peach passion , 5P - Gambit & Grandmaster ,VM Home Made Leftovers


----------



## ShaneW

I vape VM berry blaze most of the day and then VM4 and my own vanilla coffee mix at night


----------



## Gazzacpt

ADV is unflavoured 50/50 9-12mg.
As a treat during the day VM4 12mg or VM Choc/mint 9mg
Right now on a dripper HHV Heavenly Tobacco.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Today? Started with VM chocmint and now its cigar de paris

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tornalca

Vapes said:


> Decided to mix Vape Elixir's Black Cigar 12mg(Love this flavour) with Hangsen Red Energy 24mg about 70% Cigar and 30% Red Bull, nice flavour, added a new element to the Black Cigar, although I still think the Cigar should be untouched as an ADV.



Today: I did 60% Black Cigar, 30% Bavarian Cream and 10% menthol. All Vape Elixir. 

Now : Seduce Juice - Snake Oil

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar

Synfonya caffe , 20ml lasted just short of a week and a 30ml would normally last just under a month . This stuff is delicious

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza

VM4 and VM4 vanilla pear 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreFerreira

I vaped synfonya lemon on my new igo-l I got today. First rda and loving it.

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

AndreFerreira said:


> I vaped synfonya lemon on my new igo-l I got today. First rda and loving it.Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2


You will enjoy that more if you post us a picture of your first coil and wick (stole that line from someone) here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/show-us-your-working-wick-and-coil-setup.246/.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have been looking for a Lemon Juice and two of you both used Synfonya Lemon today... So I do a google search for it and what's opne of the first sresults? @Silver1 has done a review! Whoooo!

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/synfonya.529/

Gonna place my order right now! This new thread is working like gangbusters!


----------



## Chop007

Had some time to kill so I took these old ce4 clearomizers, pulled the wick out and replaced it with cotton, trimmed and then also sheared off part of the silicone grommet. 

I then filled it with some of Juicy Vapors Caramel Michiato, let it soak for 5 minutes and took a vape. Incredible, who would have thought that an old clearomizer with resistance of 2.5 would produce such a creamy smooth vape. 

Been vaping it all day. I might just prefer this old custom clearomizer to my dual coil BDCC. And the flavour through cotton of the Caramel Michiato is insane. I don't think I have ever tasted anything this awesome, apart from the time I met Angelina Jolie that is, but that's a story for another day.


----------



## Rob Fisher

More Juice on it's way! 

I love Amoretta... I hope and pray the Juice actually tastes close to it.


----------



## RIEFY

vaalboy said:


> I recon my mix would run a Boeing, but it suits my taste buds. I'm petrified that I may like 5P too much, but will def take you up on the offer.
> 
> A strong tabacco mellowed with VM4 is just pure bliss for me at the moment.


@vaalboy seeing that you like tobaccos so much im going to send you some 12mg dark horse from heathers with your reo

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cape vaping supplies said:


> @vaalboy seeing that you like tobaccos so much im going to send you some 12mg dark horse from heathers with your reo



Ooooo he gonna LOVE that! Nice one and good move!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ

Chop007 said:


> Had some time to kill so I took these old ce4 clearomizers, pulled the wick out and replaced it with cotton, trimmed and then also sheared off part of the silicone grommet.
> 
> I then filled it with some of Juicy Vapors Caramel Michiato, let it soak for 5 minutes and took a vape. Incredible, who would have thought that an old clearomizer with resistance of 2.5 would produce such a creamy smooth vape.
> 
> Been vaping it all day. I might just prefer this old custom clearomizer to my dual coil BDCC. And the flavour through cotton of the Caramel Michiato is insane. I don't think I have ever tasted anything this awesome, apart from the time I met Angelina Jolie that is, but that's a story for another day.



I have a few evod coils lying around.. think I am gonna try my hand at re-wicking those with some cotton.

Any pointers? At the moment my concern is that the cotton will burn up (due to not getting any juice) and then result in leaking..


----------



## thekeeperza

@BhavZ I have used cotton in a few Evod coils, works nicely. Found this on UTube

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ

Thanks @thekeeperza, that vid helps a great deal and has given me the confidence to try and wick my old evod coils with cotton. Now all I need is for the day to end so that I can go home and mess around..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

@BhavZ it is a bit fiddly because of the size and having to work inside that coil base but not difficult at all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

thekeeperza said:


> @BhavZ it is a bit fiddly because of the size and having to work inside that coil base but not difficult at all



Thanks, my fingers are a bit on the small side so hopefully that will help the process along..


----------



## Hein510

Im really enjoying LekkaVapors Strapple Mint. Gonna try the custom bananna and peanutbutter that @Tristan mixed up for me later. 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Silver

Lovely thread @Rob Fisher !


Last few days:

Main vape workhorses:
PT2 mini - VM Passion Peach 18 mg
PT2 mega - VM Peach Rooibos 18 mg

Vape treat:
iGO-L dripper - 5Pawns Bowdens Mate 12mg (about 4 or 5 dripping sessions per day)

Portable: (for going out to meetings and in the car)
Justfog 1453 - Liqua Cuban Cigar Tobacco 18mg

Incidentally, i have been meaning to post about my discovery on the justfog1453. Essentially almost identical to the Twisp, but doesnt leak. 

Will also post a review soon of the Cuban Cigar Tobacco - which i am quite enjoying lately

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaalboy

Cape vaping supplies said:


> @vaalboy seeing that you like tobaccos so much im going to send you some 12mg dark horse from heathers with your reo



Wow awesome. Thank you very much.


----------



## RIEFY

vaalboy said:


> Wow awesome. Thank you very much.


your stuff is actually packaged allready lol. I added some Elkamino from goodlife vapor and some Dark horse and heavenly tobacco from heathers. hope you enjoy it bro

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> your stuff is actually packaged allready lol. I added some Elkamino from goodlife vapor and some Dark horse and heavenly tobacco from heathers. hope you enjoy it bro


Awesome ex-Reonaut (?). Those are great juices.


----------



## CraftyZA

Today it is a diy RY4 concoction in my backup tank (pt1 on zmax) and decided to roll with the rocket on jm22 as primary. The GG set is due for a rebuild that will happen tonight. Rocket is filled with Yaeliq juice. can't remember which one. I think it is Shilati or something like that. It has some eastern name and tastes like tobacco and tennis biscuits.


----------



## AndreFerreira

Vape mail!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom

BhavZ said:


> I have a few evod coils lying around.. think I am gonna try my hand at re-wicking those with some cotton.
> 
> Any pointers? At the moment my concern is that the cotton will burn up (due to not getting any juice) and then result in leaking..


done a few recently, no issues whatsoever. Try getting around 1.5ohms, I used the 30g kanthal for it...on a 1.5mm drill bit. If u achieve 1.5 ohms it will change your Evod forever 

back to topic: today it will be 2 Evods @1.4ohm (didn't get the 1.5 right) loaded with Cigar de Paris (love the almond/marzipan undertone) and Gambit in the other one. Its Carnival today, the beer tent is waiting!
The Kayfun will be loaded with Double Apple Shisha Tobacco. Won't take it with me tho. Don't wanna lose it.


----------



## BhavZ

Tom said:


> done a few recently, no issues whatsoever. Try getting around 1.5ohms, I used the 30g kanthal for it...on a 1.5mm drill bit. If u achieve 1.5 ohms it will change your Evod forever
> 
> back to topic: today it will be 2 Evods @1.4ohm (didn't get the 1.5 right) loaded with Cigar de Paris (love the almond/marzipan undertone) and Gambit in the other one. Its Carnival today, the beer tent is waiting!
> The Kayfun will be loaded with Double Apple Shisha Tobacco. Won't take it with me tho. Don't wanna lose it.



Thanks Tom. But for today it will just be re-wicking, no coil building for me just yet but hopefully soon I will start to build some coils..


----------



## AndreFerreira

Today I'm vaping Joyetech Vanilla I still have left. Previously hated Joyetech Vanilla when vaping in a Evod or Protank, now with my Igo-L is it amazing, huge flavour difference. I have a ton of juices I was never satisfied with, now that I'm dripping I like them much more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

AndreFerreira said:


> Today I'm vaping Joyetech Vanilla I still have left. Previously hated Joyetech Vanilla when vaping in a Evod or Protank, now with my Igo-L is it amazing, huge flavour difference. I have a ton of juices I was never satisfied with, now that I'm dripping I like them much more.


Then the Igo-L was an excellent investment!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## AndreFerreira

Matthee said:


> Then the Igo-L was an excellent investment!


As per your recommendation @Matthee , thanks a mil. So glad I found this forum, great people and great advise.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today will be the last of my VM Menthol Ice (but never fear my next bulk shipment is leaving CT today to arrive in the am so no one panic... everything is under control... I do have topQ Menthol and topQ Bubblegum to tide me over), and then I have some VM Candyfloss in a mPT2, VM Pineapple in the other Nautilus and maybe I'll load a mPT2 with a lucky dip VM Juice (I put my hand in the drawer and whatever bottle I grab I use)!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I lied in my last post... I did panic and refilled the half empty Nautilus that had VM Menthol Ice in it with some topQ Menthol... yes this will keep me from losing it... in the other Nautilus I have half VM Mango and Half VM Pineapple. The mPT2's are all but nearly out of juice and they are all destined to the warm water bath and change of coil ready for the weekend which I will be away from civilization fishing Bivane Dam outside Vryheid.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zegee

Juicy Vapour - Vape the rainbow in kayfun 
Oupa - B in reo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007

BhavZ said:


> I have a few evod coils lying around.. think I am gonna try my hand at re-wicking those with some cotton.
> 
> Any pointers? At the moment my concern is that the cotton will burn up (due to not getting any juice) and then result in leaking..


Hey ya BhavZ sorry I only checked your post now. The only pointer that could be of use is to use a sewing needle, wet the cotton at the end after giving it a slight twirl then thread the pointy end through the eye of the needle. Then take the needle and pass it through the loop of the coil. 

Once the cotton is reaching the coil, just pull slowly, it will give some resistance but not to worry. Then take the same needle and then space the little coil bends apart slightly because they tend to bunch up after pulling the cotton through.

Other than that it just takes a little practice but is easy as pie. Tune me how it went and what da flavor was like.


----------



## BhavZ

Chop007 said:


> Hey ya BhavZ sorry I only checked your post now. The only pointer that could be of use is to use a sewing needle, wet the cotton at the end after giving it a slight twirl then thread the pointy end through the eye of the needle. Then take the needle and pass it through the loop of the coil.
> 
> Once the cotton is reaching the coil, just pull slowly, it will give some resistance but not to worry. Then take the same needle and then space the little coil bends apart slightly because they tend to bunch up after pulling the cotton through.
> 
> Other than that it just takes a little practice but is easy as pie. Tune me how it went and what da flavor was like.


Shot for the tips man.. Actually followed your tutorial to almost a t without even reading it.. I posted my experience in the wick and coil thread. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?...ng-wick-and-coil-setup.246/page-44#post-19908

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Today I'm vaping a DIY mix.
RY4, 555, bit of vanilla and bit of cream.
I tasted it right after I made it and I were not impressed. Let it steep for 3 weeks, and WOW.
Really a smooth sweet tobacco. 
Velly nice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

TylerD said:


> Today I'm vaping a DIY mix.
> RY4, 555, bit of vanilla and bit of cream.
> I tasted it right after I made it and I were not impressed. Let it steep for 3 weeks, and WOW.
> Really a smooth sweet tobacco.
> Velly nice.



555 loves steeping. 
I've got this 555 and honey thing that I do. Strong th, but needs to stand 3-5 weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AndreFerreira

Today I'm vaping a 50:50 blend I made between Synfonya limone and eCiggies Bubblegum 0mg juice.(I prefer low nic level juice) Wow!!! this is the best vape I have had so far. Nice and Minty with a smooth taste of lemon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## andro

Really like liqua recently. Have my aero tank filled with watermelon and twisp 60/40 cherry and menthol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

todays rotation is heavenly tobacco and Gaia. one sweet and one on the dry side

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987

Currently switching between the Apple Pie and Fudge Brownie juice I mixed up from the Valley Vapour flavours. Also mixed some Strawberry with a few drops of menthol, really refreshing vape. So far I haven't found any juice that I can vape all day everyday, same juice for 2 days and then I feel like switching to something else.


Sent from the TARDIS

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ibanez

Rotating between Red Elephant White Tea, Hangsen Capuccino and Red Smokers Tiramisu.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Wow, what is Red Elephant white tea? Sounds interesting. 

Today i've been vaping Vapour Mountain Peach Rooibos and Banana Cream on the tanks. 
5Pawns Bowdens mate on the dripper for the occasional treat. Wow, i love that juice.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ibanez

@Silver1 I have to get my hands on some 5 pawns according to most accounts...

Red elephant...apparently from Germany. I have 3 bottles-the cherry is good, Red Apple is Meh but white Tea rocks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

just did a back to back of a german choc mint and the Bowden's mate choc mint flavor. what a difference! Vapor Mountains also by far better. 
And I have to say, i had left the Nemesis/Igo combo for the last 2 weeks. totally ignored it, but it is still awesome at a single coil 0.8 ohm setup. the other dripper is set dual coil @0.5 ohm and massive airflow...I think I found my sweet spot then with Nemmy/Igo. 0.8 ohms it is.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

Nice to hear that VM compares favourably with the big brands


----------



## Silver

@ibanez, 5Pawns is expensive but if you can find one or two you like then i think its worth it for the occasional treat. They only had 5 flavours in their first release that Vapeking brought in to SA. See if you can try them before buying. My favourite is Bowdens Mate (a silky smooth choc minty flavour) followed closely by Grandmaster (a nutty taste). Queenside (orange flavour) is not bad for me but not a favourite. I found Gambit (apple pie flavour) too sweet for me but it is a firm favourite of many. I didnt like Absolute Pin (absinthe or liquorice flavour). Check out the liquid review threads. 

They now coming out with 5 new flavours i believe. So will definitely be keen to sample and buy the ones i like in their new range too. 

@johanct , yes Vapour Mountain does compare well with these juices in my opinion. For me, comparing VM's choc mint to 5Pawns Bowdens Mate is interesting. I like both a lot. I prefer bowdens mate but not by a huge margin. When one considers that VM is a third of the price, then its a no brainer in my view. Well done @Oupa !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vaping VM Menthol Ice and VM Pineapple mixed with Litchi and Menthol Ice all weekend while fishing!


----------



## BhavZ

Rob Fisher said:


> Vaping VM Menthol Ice and VM Pineapple mixed with Litchi and Menthol Ice all weekend while fishing!



Welcome back @Rob Fisher. Hope the trip was too your enjoyment and caught loads of fish.


----------



## Rob Fisher

BhavZ said:


> Welcome back @Rob Fisher. Hope the trip was too your enjoyment and caught loads of fish.



Thanks @BhavZ! The trip was just what was needed... we are fishing an important competition (SABAA Divisional) there in 2 weeks time and I didn't know the dam very well so a mate took me there to show me the hot spots etc... I'm ready for 2 weeks time! 

Yes We got some good fish!


----------



## BhavZ

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @BhavZ! The trip was just what was needed... we are fishing an important competition (SABAA Divisional) there in 2 weeks time and I didn't know the dam very well so a mate took me there to show me the hot spots etc... I'm ready for 2 weeks time!
> 
> Yes We got some good fish!



Nice man, good luck for the competition.. throw some ejuice in the water and the fish will come in schools

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today I spent some time vaping and had a chance to vape a few new ones...

VM Menthol Ice was my staple of course.
VM Pineapple mixed with Menthol Ice came a close second.

Then I tried the new Synfonya Nocciola - See review for full story.
After that I refilled the mPT2 with Synfonya Limone - This is a really nice change during the day!

Last I tried the Liqua Menthol - It's more Peppermint than menthol really. It's OK but no where close to the VM Menthol... if they labelled it Peppermint I think it's quite pleasant but it needs something added.... won't buy it again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinhardt

Rob Fisher said:


> I can't wait to taste Bowdens Mate.
> 
> Peanut butter and Banana doesn't appeal to me so much... I love peanut butter toast (has to be crunchy Yum Yum) but I hate PB Biscuits or PB sweets and R350 for a tester is a bit steep after tasting that very nasty Absolute Pin! But I need to try the other 5 Pawn Juices because it appears that the R350 price tag is worth it.


Browdens Mate is the best Vape out there! That would be my every second Vape throughout the whole year if I could afford it! Love that stuff! I want to have little tiny browdens mate babies with it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Reinhardt said:


> Browdens Mate is the best Vape out there! That would be my every second Vape throughout the whole year if I could afford it! Love that stuff! I want to have little tiny browdens mate babies with it!


You are onto that "little" topic again! Remember where it took you to the last time. BTW, agree Bowden's Mate is just awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinhardt

Matthee said:


> You are onto that "little" topic again! Remember where it took you to the last time. BTW, agree Bowden's Mate is just awesome.


Lol!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Bowden's Mate is just awesome.



Has any online shop in SA got it in stock! You guys are driving me to drink!


----------



## Reinhardt

I have today moved away from my normal VM4, Vanilla Custard and Gambit and am vaping some VM Pineapple and some Top Q spearmint (The microwaved ones) Just to get rid of them as i'm not to fond.


----------



## Reinhardt

Rob Fisher said:


> Has any online shop in SA got it in stock! You guys are driving me to drink!


I'm not sure. As far as I know it is Vape King only that have 5 pawn and I know they are out of stock


----------



## Rob Fisher

Reinhardt said:


> I'm not sure. As far as I know it is Vape King only that have 5 pawn and I know they are out of stock



Yip that's what I thought...


----------



## Reinhardt

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip that's what I thought...


It sucks! Me and a friend bought a bottle together and split the juice. So I only had a little to start with and it is long gone!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Reinhardt said:


> It sucks! Me and a friend bought a bottle together and split the juice. So I only had a little to start with and it is long gone!



OK so we are both suffering and it's all @Stroodlepuff's fault then!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

Today was Bowdens because Silver came for a visit and bring me Gambit. Thank you so much @Silver ! 
I think I must be one of the few people not too fond of Bowdens.
Now I'm vaping Gambit and just LOVE it!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Vaping Bowdens (sparingly) and HHV's Pirates Booty today. Both on the new bamboo wicks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

i went to a very nice place and they let me taste the new 5 pawns .... OMG .

there is definitely something for everybody , BUT , just you frigging wait till you try Castle Long .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Today was a "mild" vaping day, busy running around to several meetings.

VM Choc Mint in the PT2Mini and Liqua Cuban Cigar Tobacco in a Justfog 1453
Mostly in the car - in and out of the rain...

I also met *SpongeBob*, the delightful little bright yellow REO Mini powerhouse - courtesy of @TylerD
Big up to @TylerD for loading my favourite flavour, 5Pawns Bowdens Mate into the REO for me to try.
It was like he rolled out the red carpet for me. All I had to do was walk up to it, grab it and vape.
That's what I call uber considerate - from a fellow vaper.
Thanks @TylerD!

Spongebob was awesome!
I want one... or two...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rowan Francis said:


> i went to a very nice place and they let me taste the new 5 pawns .... OMG .
> 
> there is definitely something for everybody , BUT , just you frigging wait till you try Castle Long .
> 
> View attachment 1709




........ drool...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Matthee said:


> Vaping Bowdens (sparingly) and HHV's Pirates Booty today. Both on the new bamboo wicks.




Bamboo !
Sounds interesting @Matthee. 
And the verdict of that as a wicking material?


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Bamboo !
> Sounds interesting @Matthee.
> And the verdict of that as a wicking material?


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/bamboo-wick.1147/


----------



## Silver

Sorry, just saw the thread now - thanks
Looks very interesting indeed.
Thanks so much for sharing @Matthee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Cappuccino, cheese cake and Gambit  







Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Super-looking combination there @Tom!

And the weather there looks a lot better than here in JHB for the past 10 days or so


----------



## Tom

Weather is not bad at all. Spring inc!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

For me it's been a VM day predominantly. 
Choc Mint and Banana Cream on the PT2Minis - just perfect.
And I went out for lunch, took the JustFog1453, which is my Liqua Cuban Cigar Tobacco flavour carrier. 
Incidentally, I like a nice tobacco as a change - inbetween the sweeter vapes. 

Dripped a bit of 5Pawns Grandmaster on two occasions - but something is wrong with my dripper setup - TH and flavour has declined. I may have disturbed the coil. Need to rewick and maybe recoil. But Sunday is coil day, so will wait for tomorrow.


----------



## Gazzacpt

Yealiq Black Honey Tobacco in the Aqua, VM4 in a Revtank mini and homebrewed Double RY4 on the dripper.


----------



## Lee_T

I use 4 parts one hundred percent vg "waffle cone" from alchemy e-lixirs 6mg and 1 part NicQuid's Strawnana Smoothie 18mg 60/40 pgvg. 



Lee


----------



## Gazzacpt

Lee_T said:


> I use 4 parts one hundred percent vg "waffle cone" from alchemy e-lixirs 6mg and 1 part NicQuid's Strawnana Smoothie 18mg 60/40 pgvg.
> 
> 
> 
> Lee


I think thats what I'm going to get for desert just now hmmmm waffles.

That mix does sound interesting.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Lee_T said:


> I use 4 parts one hundred percent vg "waffle cone" from alchemy e-lixirs 6mg and 1 part NicQuid's Strawnana Smoothie 18mg 60/40 pgvg.
> 
> 
> 
> Lee


That sounds really delicious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

A solid day of nothing but VM Menthol Ice... but there wasn't that much vaping because my wife was with me all day and she still nags me with the vaping... no where like she did with the stinkies... but still the eyes looking to the sky story...


----------



## Zegee

vaping the rainbow in my kayfun
origasmic(fuzion) on reo 
home brew Asian ry4 on drip

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Rob Fisher

Took my Syringe out to suck out the VM Banana Cream from Nautilus 2... not sure why I just don't like it today... Cleaned the tank and trying to decide what to put in for today... it's a toss up between Passion Peach and Candyfloss. Nautilus 1 obviously has Menthol Ice... One of the mPT2's has Synfonya Limone in it and I take a couple of puffs of that occasionally during the day... I still need to find a perfect citrus Orange or Lemon but Limone is still the best I have found.

All the other mPT2's have been cleaned and are ready for new juice when I can make up my mind what to put in them... I think I may do some topQ Juices in them today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee_T

Just dripped in some vg banana menthol



Lee


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher - I like it that you have multiple flavours going.
And I have also found that sometimes I don't like a flavour as much as I did before. I think it has to do with the time of the day for me and whether I've eaten or not. Still trying to figure that out. 

I guess, we sometimes crave different tastes in our food all the time, so why not with vaping juice as well. I think one needs to have a nice variety of juices that one really likes - and just rotate them all the time...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I just went back to look at my original review and Banana Cream was my least favourite back then... so that's off the list!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Candyfloss custom mix made for me by @Oupa made it into one of the mPT2's... Oh man this takes me back to my childhood days of the Little Top on South Beach when a Tickey would buy me an ice cream, candyfloss and a juice!

Voltage on the eGo-C needs to be pretty low (3,3v) and the inhale needs to be gentle... 

This whole vaping story is a case of experimenting non-stop... I really need to keep notes because some juice need more power than others and sometimes you need to inhale deep and other times gently bentley does it.

Did I mention I love this game?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Lee_T

Just added a bit of chai tea vg 6mg to the banana and it's delcious



Lee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 360twin

Liqua berry mix in the EVOD and my evolving RY4 in the mPT2 - finally got the ratios right, hopefully the next batch is as good.


----------



## CraftyZA

Rum and honey pipe tobacco NET, mixed with a little ry4
Yummy


----------



## Andre

VM4
DIY orange (VM concentrate)
naturallyextractedtobacco.com Big Spirit, with a few drops of VM menthol concentrate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Today will be 
Five pawns Castle long.


----------



## Gizmo

TylerD said:


> Today will be
> Five pawns Castle long.



Castle long is amazing, from what I can remember from the 3 days ago when I vaped last

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lee_T

Mint Chocolate Chip and Banana mix today



Lee


----------



## Silver

Yesterday was VM Choc Mint 
Today is VM Choc Mint in one tank and VM Litchi in another
@Oupa, your normal juices are still Legendary

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

VM Menthol Ice and 80% Litchi and 20% Menthol Ice and then a very special Orange made by a mate from CT!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> VM4
> *DIY orange* (VM concentrate)
> naturallyextractedtobacco.com Big Spirit, with a few drops of VM menthol concentrate.



It's nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

today was tuscan cocoa in russian and heavenly tobacco in aero tank

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## 360twin

Liqua Berry, 'my' RY4, and VM Litchi/Menthol.


----------



## johan

Last night RY4 dyed green with cake colouring, didn't taste the difference, might be due to heavy St. P's celebrations.


----------



## Rob Fisher

VM Lichi with a dash of Menthol Ice in the Aerotank
VM Menthol Ice in the iClear X.1
Electro Stix Lemon in the Kanger T3S <-- Impressive R95 Atomiser!
VM Menthol Ice in the Nautilus


----------



## TylerD

Gambit in Patrick
VM chock mint in Spongebob

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vaalboy

@Matthee was so kind to send me a bottle of HHV Heavenly Tobacco. Just finished giving the mini a bubble bath, a new 0.8 26 kanthal coil, some nolax treatment and I'm in heaven! This must be one of the best juices I have vaped to date.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

I'm stuck with all the shite 10ml you get with your first e-cig purchase mixed with menthol ice to make it vapable until VM's order arrive.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vaalboy

johanct said:


> I'm stuck with all the shite 10ml you get with your first e-cig purchase mixed with menthol ice to make it vapable until VM's order arrive.



Eish, sorry to hear. Hope your vape mail arrives soon!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

vaalboy said:


> Eish, sorry to hear. Hope your vape mail arrives soon!



Thanks for the condolences @vaalboy - enough wine and the vape taste improves ??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom

After a hard 13 hour day at work.....relaxing on a very good coffee/choc vape i found here in Germany. @Silver would enjoy this, i am sure. 

Gesendet von meinem LIFETAB_E7316 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely Tom. I hope it's a deep dark rich coffee. 

Have a good vape for me. 

Still searching for a great coffee vape. 

Hope u well


----------



## BhavZ

Silver said:


> Lovely Tom. I hope it's a deep dark rich coffee.
> 
> Have a good vape for me.
> 
> Still searching for a great coffee vape.
> 
> Hope u well



If you are looking for a deep dark rich coffee vape then I am sure you are going to love VM Legends Dean.. Brilliant juice.


----------



## Silver

Thanks @BhavZ !
Am looking forward
It is on the way - I guess I will get it on Monday


----------



## ET

johanct said:


> Last night RY4 dyed green with cake colouring, didn't taste the difference, might be due to heavy St. P's celebrations.



ah so it is possible to colour your vape juice  awesome news


----------



## vaalboy

Synfonya hard rock, jazz and menta for me today!


----------



## Silver

I assume in the REO @vaalboy 
Let us know how you find those Synfonya flavours...


----------



## Andre

All juiced up for the weekend:
DIY Orange
Nicoticket Frenilla
5P Bowdens Mate (in the red)
Nicoticket Custards Last Stand
5P Absolute Pin
HHV Huntsman


----------



## BhavZ

Woke up this morning to VM Legends Dean, great way to start the morning, in my opinion better than a cup of coffee. Looks like it is definitely going to be my flavour for the day.


----------



## Gizmo

Starting off the day with some 5P lucena


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> All juiced up for the weekend:
> DIY Orange
> Nicoticket Frenilla
> 5P Bowdens Mate (in the red)
> Nicoticket Custards Last Stand
> 5P Absolute Pin
> HHV Huntsman



Absolute Pin? Yech... that's nasty stuff... I'm still a juice pleb and don't appreciate the complex juices yet.


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Absolute Pin? Yech... that's nasty stuff... I'm still a juice pleb and don't appreciate the complex juices yet.


Absolute Pin is nasty in most atomizers. I only do it in a 0.6 ohms dual coil setup in the Aqua, which transforms this juice to to something sublime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil

Ecto plasma is my juice for the day today

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## TylerD

Gizmo said:


> Starting off the day with some 5P lucena


Lucena is my favorite!


----------



## TylerD

Today is my own 555 mix. Spongebob. Closest I have in tobacco waiting for HHV juice to arrive. Can't wait!
VM choc mint and castle long 50/50 mix. Patrick. Damn good!


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Today is my own 555 mix. Spongebob. Closest I have in tobacco waiting for HHV juice to arrive. Can't wait!
> VM choc mint and castle long 50/50 mix. Patrick. Damn good!


Just wonder what a newcomer will make of that Spongebob and Patrick abbreviated in there.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Vaping a bunch of crappy leftover juices and diy failures today. Bloody post office is closed today so only getting my legends juice tomorrow. Heaven only knows when my heather juices will arrive. 
Post office is hogging 300ml of MY juice. Surely that is illegal??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vaalboy

Silver said:


> I assume in the REO @vaalboy
> Let us know how you find those Synfonya flavours...



Yip on the minime. I have updated the Synfonya review thread with the Menta review. Will review the others as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nearly finished an X.1 tank of VM Strawberry today and I think I will try VM Peach 2 Rooibos... I was initially put off the Peach 2 Rooibos because I hate the taste of Rooibos but I'm told this is essentially a Peach flavour... I did enjoy the Twisp Peach so I'm looking forward to this one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

What am I vaping today? Absolutely nuffin!! Too sick for most flavours only one that goes down smoothly when my throat is this sore is a very strong menthol which I am out of stock on at the moment.. hmmm I wander if I can vape my chicken soup 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean

ADV is berry, litchi and menthol 9mg

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> What am I vaping today? Absolutely nuffin!! Too sick for most flavours only one that goes down smoothly when my throat is this sore is a very strong menthol which I am out of stock on at the moment.. hmmm I wander if I can vape my chicken soup



Shame Stroods! That will teach you to kiss Gizmo when he has man flu! You really need some TopQ Menthol or VM Menthol Ice.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Menthol ice sounds about right. Been vaping just not inhaling at all hurts my throat too much.

Yip its all gizmos fault!!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007

Taste is so subjective. Today I vaped 2 different flavors from DigiliQ. The first, RY4 at 18mg Nic, was like the best thing I have ever tasted, it seriously blew me out of the water. Hands down the best thing I have ever tasted, so smooth and velvet.

Then, also from DigiliQ I vaped their Irish cream, also 18mg Nic, I could not believe how awful this tasted, it was literally like old dog vommit, I nearly died, honestly, I have never tasted anything so siff in my life before. I washed my tank like 3 times and rewicked completely just to get rid of the taste. Way too much cream and some awful after taste. It reminded me of the day I drank too much Amarula, the after taste that is.

Then again I have heard excellent reviews of that Irish Cream, some like that sweet taste. But no ways, it was the first time I was ever truly disgusted by a juice. But the RY4 was absolutely superb, that is why I suppose taste and flavor are so subjective. Each to his/her own I guess.

I suppose my new favorites are now, 1)Pappa Smurf(VapeMob), 2) RY4 (DigiliQ), 3) EctoPlasm(JuicyVapors), 4)Cherry Bomb(VapeMob), 5)Energy Cow(DigiliQ). And way down on that list, after I managed to vape cat pee, I would then list that Irish Cream. Sorry to be so blunt/honest but heck, even a dogs bunghole vapes better on the pallette.

I have yet to get my hands on some of VapourMountain Legends range, that is my next goal. But whatever you do, look out for that Irish Cream, it is dangerous.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ

Chop007 said:


> Taste is so subjective. Today I vaped 2 different flavors from DigiliQ. The first, RY4 at 18mg Nic, was like the best thing I have ever tasted, it seriously blew me out of the water. Hands down the best thing I have ever tasted, so smooth and velvet.
> 
> Then, also from DigiliQ I vaped their Irish cream, also 18mg Nic, I could not believe how awful this tasted, it was literally like old dog vommit, I nearly died, honestly, I have never tasted anything so siff in my life before. I washed my tank like 3 times and rewicked completely just to get rid of the taste. Way too much cream and some awful after taste. It reminded me of the day I drank too much Amarula, the after taste that is.
> 
> Then again I have heard excellent reviews of that Irish Cream, some like that sweet taste. But no ways, it was the first time I was ever truly disgusted by a juice. But the RY4 was absolutely superb, that is why I suppose taste and flavor are so subjective. Each to his/her own I guess.
> 
> I suppose my new favorites are now, 1)Pappa Smurf(VapeMob), 2) RY4 (DigiliQ), 3) EctoPlasm(JuicyVapors), 4)Cherry Bomb(VapeMob), 5)Energy Cow(DigiliQ). And way down on that list, after I managed to vape cat pee, I would then list that Irish Cream. Sorry to be so blunt/honest but heck, even a dogs bunghole vapes better on the pallette.
> 
> I have yet to get my hands on some of VapourMountain Legends range, that is my next goal. But whatever you do, look out for that Irish Cream, it is dangerous.


You are so right, taste is extremely subjective and what works for one might not work for someone else.

I see that you are a fan of JV Ectoplasm, have you tried the ecto from VapeMOB?

If you have what in your opinion is the difference between the two?


----------



## Chop007

BhavZ said:


> You are so right, taste is extremely subjective and what works for one might not work for someone else.
> 
> I see that you are a fan of JV Ectoplasm, have you tried the ecto from VapeMOB?
> 
> If you have what in your opinion is the difference between the two?


Oh yeh, that is true. I would say the Ecto from VapeMob has more of a pineapple taste, on the sweet side with a medium TH. The Ecto from JV is out of this world, I could not really describe it in human language, sort of a lemon/lime/fresh perfume taste with a hint of Fanta grape. The TH is strangely adjustable with VW, at 10W in my Aqua the TH is high-insane but at 8.5W it is perfect(On a dual coil at 1.4ohms). I prefer the JV Ecto but with vastly different prices I would always settle for the VapeMob Ecto(R140/30ml).


----------



## BhavZ

Chop007 said:


> Oh yeh, that is true. I would say the Ecto from VapeMob has more of a pineapple taste, on the sweet side with a medium TH. The Ecto from JV is out of this world, I could not really describe it in human language, sort of a lemon/lime/fresh perfume taste with a hint of Fanta grape. The TH is strangely adjustable with VW, at 10W in my Aqua the TH is high-insane but at 8.5W it is perfect(On a dual coil at 1.4ohms). I prefer the JV Ecto but with vastly different prices I would always settle for the VapeMob Ecto(R140/30ml).


Never really got the pineapple taste from the VapeMOB ecto, in a mPT2 with 1.5ohm coil I got the lime very pronounced and with the IGO-L dripper at 1.5ohms I got the lemon more pronounced with a sweet after taste.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Currently Vaping VM Mint Choc with a few drops of caramel concentrate and really enjoying it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Chop007 said:


> Taste is so subjective. Today I vaped 2 different flavors from DigiliQ. The first, RY4 at 18mg Nic, was like the best thing I have ever tasted, it seriously blew me out of the water. Hands down the best thing I have ever tasted, so smooth and velvet.
> 
> Then, also from DigiliQ I vaped their Irish cream, also 18mg Nic, I could not believe how awful this tasted, it was literally like old dog vommit, I nearly died, honestly, I have never tasted anything so siff in my life before. I washed my tank like 3 times and rewicked completely just to get rid of the taste. Way too much cream and some awful after taste. It reminded me of the day I drank too much Amarula, the after taste that is.
> 
> Then again I have heard excellent reviews of that Irish Cream, some like that sweet taste. But no ways, it was the first time I was ever truly disgusted by a juice. But the RY4 was absolutely superb, that is why I suppose taste and flavor are so subjective. Each to his/her own I guess.
> 
> I suppose my new favorites are now, 1)Pappa Smurf(VapeMob), 2) RY4 (DigiliQ), 3) EctoPlasm(JuicyVapors), 4)Cherry Bomb(VapeMob), 5)Energy Cow(DigiliQ). And way down on that list, after I managed to vape cat pee, I would then list that Irish Cream. Sorry to be so blunt/honest but heck, even a dogs bunghole vapes better on the pallette.
> 
> I have yet to get my hands on some of VapourMountain Legends range, that is my next goal. But whatever you do, look out for that Irish Cream, it is dangerous.




Loved the feedback. Thanx @Chop007

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee_T

Alchemy E-lixir's 100% VG Peach Savoy, Watermelon, Vanilla, French Toast



Lee


----------



## Andre

Lee_T said:


> Alchemy E-lixir's 100% VG Peach Savoy, Watermelon, Vanilla, French Toast
> Lee


If you like vanilla you won't get better than Frenilla by Nicoticket. Was a short run, but should come out in future again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee_T

Matthee said:


> If you like vanilla you won't get better than Frenilla by Nicoticket. Was a short run, but should come out in future again.


Cool thank you, I'll check it out.



Lee


----------



## Silver

TylerD said:


> Today is my own 555 mix. Spongebob. Closest I have in tobacco waiting for HHV juice to arrive. Can't wait!
> VM choc mint and castle long 50/50 mix. Patrick. Damn good!



I love the sound of your VM Choc Mint and Five Pawns Castle Long mix.
@Oupa are you listening?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

CraftyZA said:


> Vaping a bunch of crappy leftover juices and diy failures today. Bloody post office is closed today so only getting my legends juice tomorrow. Heaven only knows when my heather juices will arrive.
> Post office is hogging 300ml of MY juice. Surely that is illegal??



Did you order your Legends juice via post office @CraftyZA ?
If you did - and you get it on Saturday - then there is a good chance you'll get it before me.
And mine is with a courier - Fastway.
That will be a first - post office delivery before a courier. Fancy that.
Sigh


----------



## Silver

Chop007 said:


> Taste is so subjective. Today I vaped 2 different flavors from DigiliQ. The first, RY4 at 18mg Nic, was like the best thing I have ever tasted, it seriously blew me out of the water. Hands down the best thing I have ever tasted, so smooth and velvet.
> 
> Then, also from DigiliQ I vaped their Irish cream, also 18mg Nic, I could not believe how awful this tasted, it was literally like old dog vommit, I nearly died, honestly, I have never tasted anything so siff in my life before. I washed my tank like 3 times and rewicked completely just to get rid of the taste. Way too much cream and some awful after taste. It reminded me of the day I drank too much Amarula, the after taste that is.
> 
> Then again I have heard excellent reviews of that Irish Cream, some like that sweet taste. But no ways, it was the first time I was ever truly disgusted by a juice. But the RY4 was absolutely superb, that is why I suppose taste and flavor are so subjective. Each to his/her own I guess.
> 
> I suppose my new favorites are now, 1)Pappa Smurf(VapeMob), 2) RY4 (DigiliQ), 3) EctoPlasm(JuicyVapors), 4)Cherry Bomb(VapeMob), 5)Energy Cow(DigiliQ). And way down on that list, after I managed to vape cat pee, I would then list that Irish Cream. Sorry to be so blunt/honest but heck, even a dogs bunghole vapes better on the pallette.
> 
> I have yet to get my hands on some of VapourMountain Legends range, that is my next goal. But whatever you do, look out for that Irish Cream, it is dangerous.



@Chop007 - your comments had me laughing out loud at my screen at 1 in the morning...
Thanks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Today I vaped *VM's* delicious *Choc Mint* and *Peach Rooibos* on the babies (Mini Protanks)

A few drags on the Twisps - just for sentimental value - my favourite *Polar Mint/Rebel* mix and *Tobacco#1/Cherry *mix.

And then the finale was this evening on my newly coiled and setup Kayfun with none other than *Five Pawns Bowdens Mate. *Flavour and throat hit production at work!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD

Silver said:


> I love the sound of your VM Choc Mint and Five Pawns Castle Long mix.
> @Oupa are you listening?


I actually mixed up a 20ml batch and it is awesome!
The choc mint with a bit of coconut is to die for!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today I filled the Nautilus with Menthol Ice put it on the SID and packed a spare 18650 just in case and we went off to see the Decorex show... bought a fancy non-stick pan, a fancy shredder, a kewl thingy that stops spaghetti and rice type food from spilling over... and then we bought a massage chair!

Then we went to the casino to try and recover some cash after the expensive show... that didn't really help the cash flow either... in fact is worsened the whole situation... but we had a good time and it didn't make me feel so bad about my recent comparatively cheap vape purchases! 

But I digress... I was stared at non stop in the casino and I can't believe I was the only person at Suncoast Vaping and there were about eight million people there! I gave my speech a few times! 

I made it home just as the last few drops of juice remained...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

Silver said:


> Did you order your Legends juice via post office @CraftyZA ?
> If you did - and you get it on Saturday - then there is a good chance you'll get it before me.
> And mine is with a courier - Fastway.
> That will be a first - post office delivery before a courier. Fancy that.
> Sigh


It was just wishful thinking.
Turns out the vm juice was not there yet.
However, i did pick up my hhv. 
So i've been vaping hhv sludge all the way yesterday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today will be a clean all the mPT2's day and will experiment with juices I haven't tried for a while.

My ADV will be my normal VM MI and then VM Peach 2 Rooibos with a touch of VM Polar Mint.


----------



## Rowan Francis

Well today I patiently rebuilt . And I mean rebuilt with glue and all .my crown . So I joosed it up with re mixed radiator pluid . Hmmm . I did miss my dripper

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev

I reached for TopQ Redbull and Double Apple (not together) today.

I put all the TopQ, Dekang, Synfonya and Liqua juices I have aside a while back.

Have generally been vaping premium liquids (VM and some overseas ones) plus some home made mixes since then.

Both Topq's benefit from my dischem blend, although the flavour is still a little harsh and not what I would call smooth


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I can vape again  Thanks to dr giz and his awesome taking care of stroodie skills  so today all day (although still not as much as normal) has been 5p lucena 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Stroodlepuff said:


> I can vape again  Thanks to dr giz and his awesome taking care of stroodie skills  so today all day (although still not as much as normal) has been 5p lucena
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Glad you feeling a bit better.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> I can vape again  Thanks to dr giz and his awesome taking care of stroodie skills



Glad you are feeling better Stroods! Good one Giz!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today has been a VM Choc Mint day... I tried it in the new mPT3 and I think the VM Choc Mint tastes better now than it did when it arrived a couple of weeks ago... maybe there is something to this steeping issue.  I switched to the Nautilus because a mPT3 sized tank doesn't last me too well! 

Also I have been enjoying VM Strawberry in the Aerotank.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I think today was the first day I vaped another juice more than my staple Menthol Ice! The winner today was VM Strawberry in an Aerotank on the VTR!  Maybe I'm evolving? Nahhh it's probably just a passing phase!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> I think today was the first day I vaped another juice more than my staple Menthol Ice! The winner today was VM Strawberry in an Aerotank on the VTR!  Maybe I'm evolving? Nahhh it's probably just a passing phase!



There's a ring to _Strawberry Rob Fishe_r though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Running from meeting to meeting like a madman
I vaped whatever I had in various devices
Didn't have much time to think and refill correctly.
Some VM Peach Rooibos in a mPT2, then some Twisp because the other tanks were empty.
Then I resorted to my Greensmoke Absolute Tobacco....
Was a tough day

Moral of the story - Keep those tanks filled at all times and batteries charged

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Heathers Heavenly Vapes day:

Maple Eh? (NET tobacco)
Atomic Grasshopper (Mint crisp)
White Lie (Pear and coconut)


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nothing but 9mg Menthol Ice today! Will clean little tanks tonight in anticipation of the four hundred litres of new juices coming from Vape King tomorrow!


----------



## CraftyZA

Matthee said:


> Heathers Heavenly Vapes day:
> 
> Maple Eh? (NET tobacco)
> Atomic Grasshopper (Mint crisp)
> White Lie (Pear and coconut)


How is the maple eh?
Also which is in the foreground of white lie?


----------



## TylerD

Matthee said:


> Heathers Heavenly Vapes day:
> 
> Maple Eh? (NET tobacco)
> Atomic Grasshopper (Mint crisp)
> White Lie (Pear and coconut)


Ja eh? How is the maple ........eh?


----------



## TylerD

Today was Dragon's fire. Nice, but harsh on my throat. Nice tobacco with a hint of sweetness.


----------



## Andre

CraftyZA said:


> How is the maple eh?
> Also which is in the foreground of white lie?





TylerD said:


> Ja eh? How is the maple ........eh?


Have just taken a few toots of Maple Eh?. So far, I love it. Much like Huntsman, light, earthy, but with just a slight touch of maple sweetness. Will try out some more, but could just become my new favourite. Tasting in the Reo, around 0.8 ish if I remember correctly.
The foreground for white lie is pear as I taste it. The coconut is there, but a back note. Like this juice, not overpowering sweet and a light, clear and natural taste. Tasting in a mPT3 at 3.8 V.


----------



## BhavZ

I vaped the following:

Lekka Vapors - Peanut Butter and Banana in a Protank 1 (1.3ohm) on the nemesis
VM - Choc Mint in mPT2 (1.6ohm) on evod vv 650mah
VM - Banana Cream in Rev Tank (1.5ohm) on SVD 350 mode

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil

VM Passion Peach on my ego-t, awesome ADV

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## johan

VM Legends Guevara - since this morning, just love the stuff at 0.6 Ohm
VM Legends Dean - for the evening at 1.2 Ohm


----------



## Rex_Bael

VM Legends Monroe after dinner and now winding down with some VM Legends Dean.


----------



## CraftyZA

Matthee said:


> The foreground for white lie is pear as I taste it. The coconut is there, but a back note. Like this juice, not overpowering sweet and a light, clear and natural taste. Tasting in a mPT3 at 3.8 V.


Reason i ask, with fresh fruits, i profoundly dislike pear. Guess this will not be for me then.
That maple sounds good though.
I'm planning some 50ml juices for Hhv soon. Just need to get the car buying out of the way.
Perhaps i should include a 30mil. Eh?


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Hi Guys, I've finally have sat down at the computer after a long day of running around, making Vape Stands and @Cape vaping supplies tonight picking up my Nemesis. Thanks for that, battery on charge and looking forward to firing up my Russian 91 on it in the morning for breakfast. 

In the last 24hrs I've been vaping VK4... Initial reaction was mmm that taste nice but after further vaping through the day I'm actually starting to enjoy it even more and more. At the moment it's still got a strong tobacco flavour but I'm getting a hint of fudge coming thru... I could be confusing this with caramel but really enjoying it. I've decided to let it steep over night tonight in a dark cupboard then going to give it a good shake in the morning, close it and leave it for a week. Well done to the @VapeKing and money well worth spent. I recommend this one for you tobacco lovers out there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Menthol Ice for the day on the dam... then tonight VK Amaretto and Amarula both of which I'm starting to enjoy!


----------



## Gizmo

Thank you for the kind words Zeki

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Absolutely loving Menthol Ice with two drops of coconut concentrate in the REO... fresh tropical island explosion of note...

VM Strawberry in the Aerotank/MVP.
VM Menthol Ice 0mg in one Nautilus/SVD for late night consumption.
VM Menthol Ice 12mg in another Nautilus/Zmax
VK Amaretto in one another Nautilus/SID for occasional change
VK Amarula in mPT2/eGo for demo
VK Amaretto in mPT3/eGo for demo
VM Menthol Ice in VapeMob stealth set up for my pocket when I'm watching TV




So the question is what to put in the other Nautilus?

And the winner is...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Ok today I have not vaped nearly enough looking @Rob Fisher. But I've been vaping VM Legends Guevara and I'm liking it... Going to put it back in the cupboard for a couple of weeks to mature more then I will give my review.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

HHV Gaia. Very nice vape.
Had some HHV Maple eh? yesterday and I am totally in love with it!
I will be buying a beeg bottle!


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> HHV Gaia. Very nice vape.
> Had some HHV Maple eh? yesterday and I am totally in love with it!
> I will be buying a beeg bottle!



Off to check the reviews on HHV now!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan

1. Raven by ?? mixed with VM's Guevara
2. a teeny bit of Red Hot Chili by Clever Vape
3. Soul by Synfonya

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Been vaping my staples for most of the day

@ShaneW just popped in though and let me taste VM's legends

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> HHV Gaia. Very nice vape.
> Had some HHV Maple eh? yesterday and I am totally in love with it!
> I will be buying a beeg bottle!


Been vaping Maple eh? for a few days now. Awesome, will certainly get more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Off to check the reviews on HHV now!


Those are tobaccos, but you could try their Atomic Grasshopper and Just Peachy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

VM menthol ice with a touch of VM berry blaze

yesterday i have VM berry blaze with a touch of VM menthol ice ??

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

I tried alot of heathers juice and although I prefer the tobaccos the fruuty and desert vapes are just as good. my personal preference is tobaccos tho

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil

Today i vaped on VM4 in my mPT3 on my new SVD, awesomeness all day long 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW

Since I left vapeking this afternoon been sucking on their VK4... loving it!

Really impressed with it. @CraftyZA you need to try this if you haven't already!


----------



## Lee_T

I'm in between jobs so I've been cutting left over juices with pure vg



Lee

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

VM Berry Blaze with a delightful atmospheric mix of Pepper Spray. The Pepper Spray is unintentional though.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## devdev

HAHAHAHAA, the questions in my mind @Rex_Bael 

What were you doing that you accidentally got pepper spray in your vape gear?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz

Lee_T said:


> Just added a bit of chai tea vg 6mg to the banana and it's delcious
> 
> 
> 
> Lee


chai tea flavour!!!!! YUM!!!!


----------



## Rex_Bael

Our office has pepper spray 'bombs' set up as part of the security system. They were being serviced when the one right outside my office door went off. Slammed the door shut, slammed the windows open and started vaping up a storm while listening to the delightful sounds of my co-workers hacking and coughing. ??

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## devdev

LOL @Rex_Bael that story has just enough plausibility to be believable 

I need to get some pepper spray bombs, for entertainment purposes

Today I am vaping Berry Blaze with dischem blend on the Reo, and Vm4 + Custard with a dash of Vape Elixir Pink Spot on the MVP & Nautilus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

I'm still busy with the tastebox and at the moment i'm still busy with the last bit of TopQ Tobacco, mixed with Breathless Mahoney (Watermelon, i think) - it's really yum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

I got a russian loaded with VM4. An Aqua loaded with pink spot. An evod with unflavoured and another evod with a berry menthol mix.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

HHV Shadow. 
Love it!


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> HHV Shadow.
> Love it!


Please describe as you experience it. Compared to Huntsman/Maple Eh?? One I have not tried yet.


----------



## TylerD

Matthee said:


> Please describe as you experience it. Compared to Huntsman/Maple Eh?? One I have not tried yet.


It is a very neutral kind of tobacco with a very small tad of sweetness. I will put it right in the middle of huntsman and maple eh?. If that makes sense.


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> It is a very neutral kind of tobacco with a very small tad of sweetness. I will put it right in the middle of huntsman and maple eh?. If that makes sense.


For a user of both Huntsman and Maple, perfect sense, thanks. I am now almost sure that Maple Eh? will be my new favourite.


----------



## devdev

Put the Reomiser into full on dripping mode and giving Alpha Vape's 'Sweet Tooth' a wirl









> Alpha Vape: Sweet Tooth
> 
> Creamy cookie and graham cracker for those with a sweet tooth!
> 
> Vanillas with Cookies and Graham Cracker



It's not bad. Don't know what a Graham Cracker is, but googling shows it looks like a Marie/tennis biscuit. Another Zamplebox unknown, at 6mg. It's interesting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Its been Black Cigar this am, VM4 for midday and now just filled up with Legends Monroe which I'm starting to like.


----------



## Frenzy

VM Monroe


----------



## Tornalca

VE Pink Spot and VE Plasma Juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Synfonya Jazz
Raven
Synfonya Jazz mixed (95:5) with Raven


----------



## Andre

HHV Atomic Grasshopper - this is growing in stature for me.
HHV Maple Eh? - My new favourite NET tobacco
Nicoticket Frenilla - Absolute bliss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Today was a "reliable" day
- VM Choc Mint (@Oupa, this is a true classic - has risen up in the ranks of my VM favourites)
- VM Banana Cream

Tried and tested Vapour Mountain today...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

I'm looking forward to being able to comment on VM for the first time, soon 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev

So happy to see that @johan is getting mileage out of the Synfonya stock that I had vowed I would never ever touch again.

And its a double win, because it is 9mg. Stay awesome @johan


----------



## Gizmo

I must say synfonya, well the ones I have tasted aren't soo bad

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo

Today I have been vaping so vapeking cheesecake. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ

Silver said:


> Today was a "reliable" day
> - VM Choc Mint (@Oupa, this is a true classic - has risen up in the ranks of my VM favourites)
> - VM Banana Cream
> 
> Tried and tested Vapour Mountain today...


I vaped the exact same combo and it is truly juices of nirvana

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> I must say synfonya, well the ones I have tasted aren't soo bad



Agreed! Mine are still in the Vape Box and not in the gorge!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> Today I have been vaping so vapeking cheesecake.



If that is not available in the shop now you are going to get hurt!


----------



## johan

devdev said:


> So happy to see that @johan is getting mileage out of the Synfonya stock that I had vowed I would never ever touch again.
> 
> And its a double win, because it is 9mg. Stay awesome @johan



The 9mg nic is way too low for me, chain vaping the whole day just to try and keep my nic levels up - and obviously to stand good on my promise to do a review on them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Hehe rob not just yet just made these final batches now these won't even need a beta phase, just have to wait for labels end of this week and 13 new juices are hitting the storefront

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

No pressure for a review on those @johan 

Im just happy to see that they are not going to waste. They would have continued steeping until infinity if you hadn't like them.

I did quite like their vanilla and mint ones, should actually break those out again


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> If that is not available in the shop now you are going to get hurt!



@Gizmo it's official... you are gonna get get hurt because we can't order it yet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

But good news rob. 20w mods arrive tmo

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> But good news rob. 20w mods arrive tmo



In that case I won't have to hurt you! Great news @Gizmo!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz

Rob Fisher said:


> @Gizmo it's official... you are gonna get get hurt because we can't order it yet!


Hahaha rob you're so funny! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Today was a changeover from VM juices to TopQ and Liqua

Been on VM Choc Mint and Banana Cream for the last 2 or 3 days and was getting tired of it. 

So I switched to *TopQ Coffee* and *Liqua Apple*.
For the first half an hour I was saying to myself - mmm... this is a nice change.
But now (a few hours later) I understand why I like VM so much 

I do quite like the TopQ Coffee and Liqua Apple - but they are not nearly in the same quality category as VM for me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz

For me today in my pink tank  is a mix of cape vape american tobacco with Liqua Mint and in my black tank is the "pill box" and Eciggies Cherry

Some great vaping for today


----------



## devdev

How is the pillbox liquid Liz?


----------



## Metal Liz

devdev said:


> How is the pillbox liquid Liz?



ooooh alala, someone didn't read my review in tastebox hahaha  it's okay... it's got a definite tobacco taste to it, no sweetness at all like some have, i detect a slight hint of nuttiness... but ja it's okay hey, definitely needed the mix with berries to make it yum


----------



## johan

1. Vape Elixir "Snollygoster" (no comment)
2. Vape Elixir "Quintessence" (ouma's 4711 perfume )??
3. Vape Elixir "Pink Spot" (uncle Charlies' strawberry milshake)
4. Vapour Mountain custom made "Coffee" (I'm hooked)


----------



## Metal Liz

johan said:


> 1. Vape Elixir "Snollygoster" (no comment)
> 2. Vape Elixir "Quintessence" (ouma's 4711 perfume )??
> 3. Vape Elixir "Pink Spot" (uncle Charlies' strawberry milshake)
> 4. Vapour Mountain custom made "Coffee" (I'm hooked)


Snollygoster??? hahaha that sounds like booger flavour hehehe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

johan said:


> 1. Vape Elixir "Snollygoster" (no comment)
> 2. Vape Elixir "Quintessence" (ouma's 4711 perfume )??
> 3. Vape Elixir "Pink Spot" (uncle Charlies' strawberry milshake)
> 4. Vapour Mountain custom made "Coffee" (I'm hooked)




Love your impressions @johan 
Did you like the strawberry milkshake? 
Glad you like @Oupa's custom coffee - I need to taste that...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Love your impressions @johan
> Did you like the strawberry milkshake?
> Glad you like @Oupa's custom coffee - I need to taste that...



The "strawberry milkshake" I will keep for extreme emergency purposes, I personally don't like it but I know others will love it.

Whenever you come to Pta, you're more than welcome to taste @Oupa 's custom made coffee, I don't think I will ever be without that flavour. All my future orders with VM from now on, will include the custom made coffee.

PS. I had to steep it for about 3 hours in the ultra-sonic bath to get the taste it is supposed to be, but it was worth it over and over.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD

I've been on a bit of a Heather's heavenly vapes tobacco journey the last couple of weeks.
The juices from them are really great! I love them. Will order again soon. Do yourself a favor and get some.

Today I'm kicking it with VM Bruce Lee and absolutely loving it. 
@Oupa , your juices are really spectacular. Thanks for making these awesome juices available here in Die Republiek!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Well today was a big difference for me... well not that big... VM Menthol Ice *ZERO* Nic the whole day and now some VM Strawberry... the headache is still around but not bad enough to take a pill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Allan

VM Menthol Ice 18mg for me today. Loving this stuff and hope that Vape Tongue does not strike to spoil the great smooth taste!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Allan said:


> VM Menthol Ice 18mg for me today. Loving this stuff and hope that Vape Tongue does not strike to spoil the great smooth taste!!!



Nothing quite like it! It is a winner of note!


----------



## BhavZ

VM Banana cream, VM Choc Mint and VM Legends Dean

Yeah you guessed it, I am a fan of VM juices!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

Allan said:


> VM Menthol Ice 18mg for me today. Loving this stuff and hope that Vape Tongue does not strike to spoil the great smooth taste!!!


you cant get vape tongue with VM menthol ice


----------



## Riaz

cleaned out and rewicked the russian last night

fill her up with vm menthol ice, and loving it!!!


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Today I've been vaping on the SVD and Aero Tank filled with 18mg of VM Banana Cream... Nice.


----------



## Silver

BhavZ said:


> VM Banana cream, VM Choc Mint and VM Legends Dean
> 
> Yeah you guessed it, I am a fan of VM juices!



Pretty much identical @BhavZ, VM Choc Mint and VM Banana Cream for me today
Let me guess, your Choc Mint and Banana Cream on the mini PT2 or equivalent and the Legends Dean on the IGO-L?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Silver said:


> Pretty much identical @BhavZ, VM Choc Mint and VM Banana Cream for me today
> Let me guess, your Choc Mint and Banana Cream on the mini PT2 or equivalent and the Legends Dean on the IGO-L?


Spot on @Silver, exactly that running on the SVD and the IGO-L on the Neme

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

BhavZ said:


> VM Banana cream, VM Choc Mint and VM Legends Dean
> 
> Yeah you guessed it, I am a fan of VM juices!


hows VM4?


----------



## BhavZ

Riaz said:


> hows VM4?


VM4 is really good, but between that and Guevara I prefer Guevara

Having said that Guevara is for special occasions and with a good steak where VM4 is definitely a tobacco ADV for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

i have to confess, i had a taste of tobacco juice last week, and i loved it

the only other tobacco juice i ever tasted was Liqua (many moons ago) and that put me totally off that flavor.

im starting to think i was fooled all these months and Liqua is to blame

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve

vape elixir pink spot all day so far, i love this juice, for tonight im thinking yaeliq sabre blood if 15mg of nic doesnt kill me on the reo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz

What tobacco flavour was it @Riaz?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape

VM's Dean, VM berry blast, twisp vanilla ( can't find a better van) and Vm's choc mint


----------



## Alex

johan said:


> The "strawberry milkshake" I will keep for extreme emergency purposes, I personally don't like it but I know others will love it.
> 
> Whenever you come to Pta, you're more than welcome to taste @Oupa 's custom made coffee, I don't think I will ever be without that flavour. All my future orders with VM from now on, will include the custom made coffee.
> 
> PS. I had to steep it for about 3 hours in the ultra-sonic bath to get the taste it is supposed to be, but it was worth it over and over.



custom made coffee!! That sounds like my kinda juice, I'm an espresso addict.


----------



## crack2483

Vm4
Vm4
Vm4
Vm4


Oh and 
Vm4




Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## steve

Riaz said:


> i have to confess, i had a taste of tobacco juice last week, and i loved it
> 
> the only other tobacco juice i ever tasted was Liqua (many moons ago) and that put me totally off that flavor.
> 
> im starting to think i was fooled all these months and Liqua is to blame


I agree riaz . Back in the day I bought liqua chocolate . God it was tragic . I swore I would never vape anything with choc flavor again . The truth is I love a well done liquid like vm choc mint. And many others 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483

I'm gonna sound like a paid for advertiser here but, I've only tried VM juices and damn, I don't feel I need to try any others. Of course that will change somewhere down the line. Got no local stockists or vape meets here so everything I need to buy is a shipped risk. Thank goodness for things like the tastebox going around. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek

crack2483 said:


> I'm gonna sound like a paid for advertiser here but, I've only tried VM juices and damn, I don't feel I need to try any others. Of course that will change somewhere down the line. Got no local stockists or vape meets here so everything I need to buy is a shipped risk. Thank goodness for things like the tastebox going around.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I may be a noob, but may I suggest the Vape King and Vape Elixir ranges. 

This morning was VE Original Tobacco and VM Strawberry, filled up with VK Amarula when the Strawberry tank emptied and love it!! The Tobacco is almost empty now, and I'm very tempted to just top it up again! VK4 is also a very nice one, had that running in one tank yesterday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483

Die Kriek said:


> I may be a noob, but may I suggest the Vape King and Vape Elixir ranges.
> 
> This morning was VE Original Tobacco and VM Strawberry, filled up with VK Amarula when the Strawberry tank emptied and love it!! The Tobacco is almost empty now, and I'm very tempted to just top it up again! VK4 is also a very nice one, had that running in one tank yesterday.



Lol. I'm wet behind the ears too dude. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

About to fill a tank with some VM Guevara

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil

Most of the day i was vaping some VM Smurfette (she be a fine vape) and now I'm vaping on my ultimate fave, VM4

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve

Vaping fuzion cookie monster on the reo . A nice bakery vape . Fuzion endless summer on the aerotank . Mvp . Strawberry lemondae and very refreshing . The endless summer really hits the tongue 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

steve said:


> Vaping fuzion cookie monster on the reo . A nice bakery vape . Fuzion endless summer on the aerotank . Mvp . Strawberry lemondae and very refreshing . The endless summer really hits the tongue
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



What juices are these? They sound interesting. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## steve

Fuzion vapor . A us vendor . 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape

Vm4 or peach rooibos?


----------



## Silver

VM day today. 
Choc Mint, Banana Cream and Peach Rooibos. 

@Oupa, that Choc Mint is just perfect. Not too rich, not too minty, just right. 

Little bit of Five Pawns Bowdens Mate in the evening on the dripper as a treat. Mmmmm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jackson

Been vaping Mint Candy from VapeMob today, not tooo bad actually, then finished a tank of VE Pink Spot, the flavour is really good but I dont think I can vape a whole tank, now off to vape TopQ Energy Drink
I'm yet to find my ADV, i'm gonna order some VM juices sometime this week, maybe try 3 different flavours to see what I like, Choc Mint, Berry Blaze and still deciding on the 3rd, seems the popular choice, maybe one of the VM liquids can be my ADV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Jackson said:


> Been vaping Mint Candy from VapeMob today, not tooo bad actually, then finished a tank of VE Pink Spot, the flavour is really good but I dont think I can vape a whole tank, now off to vape TopQ Energy Drink
> I'm yet to find my ADV, i'm gonna order some VM juices sometime this week, maybe try 3 different flavours to see what I like, Choc Mint, Berry Blaze and still deciding on the 3rd, seems the popular choice, maybe one of the VM liquids can be my ADV


If you like sweet, try VM Banana Cream or sweet with a slight tobacco the VM4.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Agreed with @Matthee, VM Banana Cream is really delicious. 
Check out the reviews on the VM juices in the reviews section
Choc Mint is also one of my top few juices


----------



## Tom

Today its just premium juice. Boba. Captivape red rum. Perhaps a bit of gambit later on.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007

Oh man oh man, found an awesome juice yesterday. @VapeMob Strapple, medium strength(12mg). What an awesome juice. I love my fruity flavors but also dig the more vanilla like Cigalike flavors. This Strapple tastes exactly like the red fiz pop suckers you used to get, absolutely delicious but not overly fruity like some of the more direct fruity flavors. It has a medium TH, tons of Vapor production and it is almost like you are eating it instead of vaping it.

Their TC Brew, Turkish/Honey brew is also super, it has some straw notes, mixed with a supple honey soothing gel coat on the palette and a cigar like Turkish scent but not overly spicy. It is a smooth all day vape and I absolutely love it. I commented earlier about their Ectoplasm and how it has a sort of Pineapple taste, I still cannot place the juice in any particular area of taste/scent but it does give a good 7/10 for me. But I would say, at the low ohms 0.6 that I vape at, the Tbac Brew and the strapple handle the best. Usually at those low ohms, the more Tobacco kind of juices do not usually perform well on the taste scale, but this T'bac brew actually does excellent on the warm, moist vape side of things. 

The Strapple and the Ecto prefers to be vaped at nothing lower than 0.8 OHMS, although is you mix the T'bac Brew 50/50 with the Strapple, it is actually a very tasty experience, I think the fruity flavors don't get fried as much when mixed with a more T'Bac/Honey flavor. The notes of both these juices really mellow on the pallette when combined at low 0.6 ohms. 

I must say, I am very impressed with VapeMob's service, quality and conclusive setup, they are also willing to help and assist where they can, listening the vape community and feeling the vibe so to speak.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom

Bobas and on the side a decent icecream

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Gizmo

That looks yummy tom. What dripper is that btw

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom

Gizmo said:


> That looks yummy tom. What dripper is that btw
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Its the Origen V2

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## steve

Yaeliq . Creme brulee today . Best yaeliq ive tried so far . On the reo 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483

Tom said:


> Bobas and on the side a decent icecream
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk



Why's that young lady not converted yet @Tom 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Happy Easter all. Been on VM4 all day long. Can't get enough of it. Did not really like it when i first got it. Left it for 2 weeks or so and now mmmmmmmmmmmmm BOOM, I'm hooked. Placing an order with Vape King this eve. Anyone tried their VK4???


----------



## Sir Vape

Riaz said:


> hows VM4?


Killer man


----------



## Tom

crack2483 said:


> Why's that young lady not converted yet @Tom
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


because she does not want to listen....rebellious

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek

The Inhaler said:


> Anyone tried their VK4???


Yup, it's a great flavor, but don't expect VM4's taste, they are way different. Same mix, different ratios. VK4's tobacco is much stronger and it's not as sweet as VM4. Both amazing though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Die Kriek said:


> Yup, it's a great flavor, but don't expect VM4's taste, they are way different. Same mix, different ratios. VK4's tobacco is much stronger and it's not as sweet as VM4. Both amazing though


Thanks


----------



## Alex

I've been dripping with VK traditional tobacco. Had the kayfun running on VK4. and right now I'm using a tank of Liqua - Cuban Cigar 18mg(from the crooks at the local tobacconist) this juice is really nice actually.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Yealiq - Black Honey Tobacco
Vape Elixer - Pink Spot
VM - VM4
Fuzion - Purple Pieman.
DIY - Caramello Bear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee_T

Utopia - Swell



Lee


----------



## Andre

5P Absolute Pin in an Aqua.
HHV Atomic Grasshopper in a RM2
Nicoticket Frenilla in a RM2
HHV Huntsman in a RM2
Testing 5P Castle Long (Mixology range) in an Igo-W and Igo-L.


----------



## johan

Synfonya Jazz mixed with Legends Guevara - dripper
Synfonya Blues - dripper
Synfonya Soul - dripper
* Drippers spoiled my vaping experience - battle to get adequate flavour from any tank system *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Matthee said:


> 5P Absolute Pin in an Aqua.
> HHV Atomic Grasshopper in a RM2
> Nicoticket Frenilla in a RM2
> HHV Huntsman in a RM2
> Testing 5P Castle Long (Mixology range) in an Igo-W and Igo-L.




Very interested to hear your impression of 5P Castle Long @Matthee


----------



## Lee_T

johan said:


> Synfonya Jazz mixed with Legends Guevara - dripper
> Synfonya Blues - dripper
> Synfonya Soul - dripper
> * Drippers spoiled my vaping experience - battle to get adequate flavour from any tank system *


I have two genesis tanks sitting fully built fueled up, but I stick with my nimbus clone... I can't get crap from the tanks.



Lee


----------



## johan

Lee_T said:


> I have two genesis tanks sitting fully built fueled up, but I stick with my nimbus clone... I can't get crap from the tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Lee



Agree, tanks just don't do it for me anymore, not the KayFun lite+ or the Ithaka (both clones).


----------



## Lee_T

johan said:


> Agree, tanks just don't do it for me anymore, not the KayFun lite+ or the Ithaka (both clones).


What resistance do you like best for dripping?



Lee


----------



## johan

Lee_T said:


> What resistance do you like best for dripping?
> 
> 
> 
> Lee



On tobacco flavours between 0.6 to 0.9 Ohms, desert and fruit flavours between 1 and 1.2 Ohms

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> On tobacco flavours between 0.6 to 0.9 Ohms, desert and fruit flavours between 1 and 1.2 Ohms


I do both tobacco and desserts between 0.6 and 0.9. Fruits from 1.2.


----------



## johan

Matthee said:


> I do both tobacco and desserts between 0.6 and 0.9. Fruits from 1.2.



The deserts tend to loose some of their subtle undertones below 1 Ohm for me personally, but I must add my taste buds seems still damaged from years and years of stinkies.


----------



## Tom

Matthee said:


> Testing 5P Castle Long (Mixology range) in an Igo-W and Igo-L.


is it any good? considering to order....


----------



## BhavZ

johan said:


> On tobacco flavours between 0.6 to 0.9 Ohms, desert and fruit flavours between 1 and 1.2 Ohms





Matthee said:


> I do both tobacco and desserts between 0.6 and 0.9. Fruits from 1.2.



I must be a light weight then cause I do fruits at 1.5-1.7, deserts at 1.2-1.4 and tobaccos at 0.6-1ohm


----------



## Tom

Lee_T said:


> What resistance do you like best for dripping?
> 
> 
> 
> Lee


I have the Igo-L setup at 0.9 single, the Origen at 0.6 dual and for the fun of it the Helios 0.3 dual. Using either setup for all juices, depending if I cloud-chase or not.


----------



## Tom

However, I tried to set up the Origen for 1 ohm dual this morning....it would be 12 wraps 28g wire. Found that it took too long to heat up. I need to get different wires and experiment further.


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> is it any good? considering to order....


Tom, preliminary it is a sweetish (not cloyingly so) vape with a great Bourbon aroma. Very close to the description on their web site. Do not think it suits my taste. Loved the Sixty Four - here is my review on that.


----------



## Lee_T

Tom said:


> I have the Igo-L setup at 0.9 single, the Origen at 0.6 dual and for the fun of it the Helios 0.3 dual. Using either setup for all juices, depending if I cloud-chase or not.


My first dual brought me to 0.32 Ohms. I didn't have means to test it until a few days later. I enjoy it though. The coils are still good so I haven't changed them in about a month now. Just rewicking. めんどくさい to try other resistances.



Lee


----------



## Tom

Matthee said:


> Tom, preliminary it is a sweetish (not cloyingly so) vape with a great Bourbon aroma. Very close to the description on their web site. Do not think it suits my taste. Loved the Sixty Four - here is my review on that.


sounds like it is for me then. will definitely order it as soon as the supplier gets the Vanilla Mod in...ordering all together.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> sounds like it is for me then. will definitely order it as soon as the supplier gets the Vanilla Mod in...ordering all together.


Oh, forgot to add that I experienced the throat hit as medium to light.


----------



## Tom

Matthee said:


> Oh, forgot to add that I experienced the throat hit as medium to light.


thats ok with me...I dont like a strong TH anyway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve

Matthee said:


> 5P Absolute Pin in an Aqua.
> HHV Atomic Grasshopper in a RM2
> Nicoticket Frenilla in a RM2
> HHV Huntsman in a RM2
> Testing 5P Castle Long (Mixology range) in an Igo-W and Igo-L.


Nice selection there ! the thought of atomic grasshopper in a reo makes my mouth water ! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve

Ive got fuzion cookie monster in the reo again .really love this juice . In the aerotank,Yaeliq peanut butter - basically tastes like peanuts . Quite dry . Not sure if any other tones may appear after a while . Just switched to yaeliq coconut candy. It tastes like those blocks of white and pink coconut ice . 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

5Pawns - Lucena
HHV - Dark horse

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nothing but pure Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice 9mg in the REO! After a few days of messing about without VM MI I'm back!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Zodiac

AVE : Boba's Bounty

AVE : PG Hype

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee_T

Dripping 3mg 100% VG French Toast w my nemmy.



Lee


----------



## Riaz

Metal Liz said:


> What tobacco flavour was it @Riaz?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


thats the problem, im not sure LOL


----------



## hyphen



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Do I really have to post what I vaped today?


----------



## Silver

VM all the way
Choc Mint, which has become a "go to" for me.
And some Legends Guevara.... spicy kick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Got some samples today which I have been trying. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Is that the Zamplebox @Stroodlepuff ?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Silver said:


> Is that the Zamplebox @Stroodlepuff ?



Nope  A french company sent us some samples  We're still deciding if they're good or not and then we will let you all know


----------



## Tom

Eggnog. Great juice. It even got the alcohol flavour

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> Eggnog. Great juice. It even got the alcohol flavour
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


Same with 5P Sixty Four. One gets that bourbon aroma.


----------



## Kim

After reading all the positive comments on the forum I have just placed my first order with VM - cannot wait to try the Menthol Ice and Polar Mint - will definitely give feedback once I've tasted.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RevnLucky7



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vape Den said:


> After reading all the positive comments on the forum I have just placed my first order with VM - cannot wait to try the Menthol Ice and Polar Mint - will definitely give feedback once I've tasted.



VM Menthol Ice is the way of the future! OK I dramatise but it has been my savoir!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Vape Den said:


> After reading all the positive comments on the forum I have just placed my first order with VM - cannot wait to try the Menthol Ice and Polar Mint - will definitely give feedback once I've tasted.



If you like Menthol I think you will like VM's Menthol Ice. Speak to the resident Menthol Ice lovers, @Rob Fisher and @Riaz It's a bit too powerful for me. 

They have many other flavours that are fantastic. Make sure you try a few others too. What I like about VM is that @Oupa offers 10ml bottles for R50. Enough to have a great experience of the flavour but cheap enough to try several without breaking the bank...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## crack2483

Past two days have been vaping VK's bubble gum on the nemi/GT and cola on the mvp/Aero. Convinced the cola burns really quick. I can finish a tank in about half a day easy.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

i can testify for VM menthol ice- it is the SHIIIIIIITTTTEEEEEE!

id sell my left kidney for it

* disclaimer: this is not an ad to sell my left kidney, but merely a confession on how awesome this juice is

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## crack2483

Riaz said:


> i can testify for VM menthol ice- it is the SHIIIIIIITTTTEEEEEE!
> 
> id sell my left kidney for it
> 
> * disclaimer: this is not an ad to sell my left kidney, but merely a confession on how awesome this juice is



Just a hint for anyone in the market you know......

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

503 Raven 15mg // Era RDA [0.8 Ohm coil] on Caravela 18350
Synfonya Blues 9.5mg // Ithaka on [0.5 Ohm coil] K.T.S 18650
VM Custom Coffee mixed with VM Legends Dean 18mg (65:35) // KF Lite + [1.0 Ohm coil] on Nemesis 18650


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> 503 Raven 15mg // Era RDA [0.8 Ohm coil] on Caravela 18350
> Synfonya Blues 9.5mg // Ithaka on [0.5 Ohm coil] K.T.S 18650
> VM Custom Coffee mixed with VM Legends Dean 18mg (65:35) // KF Lite + [1.0 Ohm coil] on Nemesis 18650


503 Raven? Never heard of that one. Details please.


----------



## johan

Matthee said:


> 503 Raven? Never heard of that one. Details please.



Got it from Dev during a swop at the last JHB vape meet: very pronounced anise flavour like a proper Greek Arak or some will describe it as Sambucca - not an ADV though, but a good palate cleanser.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Apart from the testing I did this morning... I have been really enjoying my Beechies Musk creation (VM Litchi with VM Musk concentrate) and @denizenx fancies it as well! Also VM Pineapple, VM Menthol Ice and Menthol Ice with Coconut.


----------



## ET

that musk flavour is just awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Completed my first tank of vk4 today. 

Enjoyed that very much. Although I had zero taste of tabacco as someone else mentioned in the thread. Only a strong taste of Caramel. 
Vaped on 9.5watts

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Discoverd my Twisp in my draw yesterday, been vaping it for a bit. Think it has some 5Pawn Gambit still in it. About 4 months old, but still grait!!


----------



## Kim

While waiting on my VM order I decided to see just how over tobacco I am and vaped some Bright Tobacco.... I am DAMN pleased to say that I didn't like the taste of tobacco one little bit.... after 30 years of being a militant smoker I am as happy as a pig in the proverbial!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris

happily sucking on liqua Chocolate mixed with capevape spearmint 75/25 mix both 18mg.

very dericious


----------



## thekeeperza

Vape Elixir Qalactin Hypermint
Vape Elixir Awesomsauce
VM4


----------



## Metal Liz

you like the capevape spearmint?????  i liked their Dunhill flavour, that's been my favourite tobacco so far, except for that one swish bottle i tried in the taste box

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Metal Liz said:


> you like the capevape spearmint?????  i liked their Dunhill flavour, that's been my favourite tobacco so far, except for that one swish bottle i tried in the taste box


you must try their american tobacco - its got a caramel-ly after taste... very subtle


----------



## Metal Liz

i tried that one when i was still using their device... wasn't too keen on that or the camel flavour...

today i'm vaping a lovely mix of all 18mg in equal parts VM Menthol Ice, Choc Mint and Strawberry - it's like a choc minty refreshing strawberry milkshake - loving it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shabbar

hmm tired of all the flavours , im vaping a blend of 40/60 pg/vg 18mg flavourless juice


----------



## Metal Liz

shabbar said:


> hmm tired of all the flavours , im vaping a blend of 40/60 pg/vg 18mg flavourless juice


whaaaaaaaaaat!!!!???


----------



## shabbar

trust me after 9 months of trying different juice ive decided top give my tastebuds a break , its not bad at all the vg is quite sweet on its own.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Metal Liz said:


> whaaaaaaaaaat!!!!???


hey its still a flavour-----

flavorless vaping shall hence forth be known as vaping *water flavor*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Riaz

some home made menthol with a dash of passion fruit- courtesy of VM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

shabbar said:


> hmm tired of all the flavours , im vaping a blend of 40/60 pg/vg 18mg flavourless juice


Actually, a lot of vapers do flavourless, usually quite high in VG.


----------



## MurderDoll

Been loving the vk4 with a few drops of espresso in it. On my second tank today already.


----------



## shabbar

Matthee said:


> Actually, a lot of vapers do flavourless, usually quite high in VG.



don't want to go too high as i'm using evod tanks & don't want issues where its not wicking fast enough and getting dry hits , will play around with the ratios .

good thing is I can vape at max voltage without getting any burnt taste


----------



## Andre

shabbar said:


> don't want to go too high as i'm using evod tanks & don't want issues where its not wicking fast enough and getting dry hits , will play around with the ratios .
> 
> good thing is I can vape at max voltage without getting any burnt taste


And coils and wicks last a lot longer too.


----------



## ET

today its home blend ry4 time again. roughly 50/50 blend comprised of liqua french pipe tobacco, dekang vanilla and VM caramel flavouring


----------



## Gazzacpt

I


Metal Liz said:


> whaaaaaaaaaat!!!!???



Its my all day vape with flavour as a treat.

Todays treat was HHV Heavenly Tobacco

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

VM4, VK Vanilla Cream, VM Peach Rooibos, VM Berry Blaze and now VM4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve

Its been hhv waffles . And vk cheesecake on the reo. And fuzion vapor roundhouse with cream in the aerotank ( which doesnt get much attention ). 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

VM Legend Dean mixed with VM custom dark bitter coffee
VM Legend Guevara

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

annemarievdh said:


> Discoverd my Twisp in my draw yesterday, been vaping it for a bit. Think it has some 5Pawn Gambit still in it. About 4 months old, but still grait!!


well steeped

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom

happy to have discovered that I still have 4 (!!!) 30ml bottles of VM4....I thought that I had 2 left and did not look at it again so that I can stretch it a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

I must say though, I have 3 Banana Cream as well, but I am a bit off banana flavoured juices atm.


----------



## annemarievdh

Tom said:


> well steeped



Hahahahaha that's what I thought


----------



## mohamed

Must say im really enjoying this new premium hangsen eliquid -HS Silver tobacco and HS Delight.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterHarris

enjoying a nice 50/50 blend of VK Kings Cream and VK Pina Colada 

yummy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Snape of Vape

Tw blackcurrant menthol 6mg and
Tw blue Hawaii 6mg
Vision spinner 3.3v in a VapeOnly maxi bdcc

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

70% 12mg Menthol Ice
30% 6mg Menthol Ice with around 80% VG

All in Kiera the Woodvil 18490!


----------



## PuffingCrow

I ran out off juice that i like as I am waiting for my VM parcel, mixed 1/3 twist cherry with 2/3 vk grape not bad at all, might get use to it


----------



## Dunhillbear

I'm in love with VM juices. Mixed VM4 and ChocMint together today at 50/50. Might be sacrilege, cause both of these are masterpieces on their own, but a interesting combo too! ADV for me!  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## PeterHarris

Ohm my Vapeness!

just puffed a bit on VK kings cream again - and its getting better and better......

i think i have found the one.....

i am now finishing up all my other jooosses and then on to my flavors from VK....

please Vape king dont EVER stop making kings cream!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr Evil

At work I vaped on my daily VM4 and now I'm relaxing with some VM Legends Lee, absolute bliss I tell you 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ

Today I vaped Legends Dean, VM Smurfette, Legends Guevara and finally LekkaVapours (LV) Elvis's Breakfast (Peanut Butter and Banana)

Awesome vape day indeed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

my vm4 is half empty now, so i'm forcing myself to vape anything else just so the vm4 will last

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris

denizenx said:


> my vm4 is half empty now, so i'm forcing myself to vape anything else just so the vm4 will last


@devdev says socks are quite good to vape...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dr Evil

denizenx said:


> my vm4 is half empty now, so i'm forcing myself to vape anything else just so the vm4 will last


I know the feeling buddy 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Alex

VK Kings Cream and Snollygoster.


----------



## Tom

5Pawns Castle Long....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve

Gambit . And a few test drips of nickoticket . 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ

A few puffs of VM Legends Dean and a few puffs of LV Peanut Butter and Banana (Elvis's Breakfast) for breakfast.. Mmm the breakfast of champions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Five Pawns QUEENSIDE @ 0.7 Ohms - reminds me of my late ouma's delicious marmelade

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY

feeling a bit fluish cant really taste. had some halo tribecca today awesome vape even tho I cant tast much

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## steve

Cape vaping supplies said:


> feeling a bit fluish cant really taste. had some halo tribecca today awesome vape even tho I cant tast much
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Go sleep !!! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

lol y you still awake. im not feeling to lekker been dozing most of the evening and now I cant sleep

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## steve

Cape vaping supplies said:


> lol y you still awake. im not feeling to lekker been dozing most of the evening and now I cant sleep
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Whats app 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Last night I nearly pulled a Silver - came very close. 

Had several juices I wanted my mother to sample
So went to visit and took my dripper along
Its tedious sampling on Clearos, much easier to change cotton in the dripper.
Turned down the wattage and lowered the coil since she doesn't like it too intense.

From Vape King we tried Pina Colada, Coffee, Amarula and Sweet Tobacco
From Vape Elixir, we tried Original Tobacco
From Vapour Mountain, we tried Passion Peach

Took a while but was great fun. Thank goodness the Vape King and Vape Elixir juices were only 12mg 

Yipee! 
My mom found some gems. 
She really loves Vape King's Pina Colada (so do I, review to come when I have time) and their Coffee.
She also likes VM's Passion Peach.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Last night I nearly pulled a Silver - came very close.
> 
> Had several juices I wanted my mother to sample
> So went to visit and took my dripper along
> Its tedious sampling on Clearos, much easier to change cotton in the dripper.
> Turned down the wattage and lowered the coil since she doesn't like it too intense.
> 
> From Vape King we tried Pina Colada, Coffee, Amarula and Sweet Tobacco
> From Vape Elixir, we tried Original Tobacco
> From Vapour Mountain, we tried Passion Peach
> 
> Took a while but was great fun. Thank goodness the Vape King and Vape Elixir juices were only 12mg
> 
> Yipee!
> My mom found some gems.
> She really loves Vape King's Pina Colada (so do I, review to come when I have time) and their Coffee.
> She also likes VM's Passion Peach.


Lol, @Silver pulling a Silver, imagine that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tom

Cape vaping supplies said:


> feeling a bit fluish cant really taste. had some halo tribecca today awesome vape even tho I cant tast much
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


i got Halo Freedom Juice here. Halo juice is good, but right now I have too many gr8 juices so that it had to take the backseat for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Halo is excellent just wish they had more vg then pg in there juices

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dunhillbear

I've got full on flu. Started yesterday morning with a sore throat and now I'm all blocked up and congested. Amazing how I can't taste any of the juices... But now I'm taking this opportunity to actually Vape on all those juices that I don't like.  Will leave my favourites for when I'm better and I can actually appreciate them again. Guess that's my silver lining whilst feeling so scrappy. Hahaha! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Today I decided to be daring and have some Plasma Juice before my first coffee. Big mistake, it's much better to start with an espresso. Still love the freshness of the watermelon and lime from this amazing Vape Elixer juice.

Currently alternating between a VK Kings Cream and Smooth Tobacco combo in the Kayfun on nemi, and VE Snollygoster in my other Kayfun on the hammer. I like to confuse my tastebuds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Strongs @Dunhilbear, hope you feel well soon - if you have some menthol e-liquid mix it up all those juices you don't like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gorfrepus

Stopped by at VapeKing this afternoon and bought some VapeKing Vanilla Cream and Gummibery Juice! Awesome stuff guys! Especially like the vanilla cream. Doesnt taste very vanilla or cream like to me but I love it! A familiar taste, slightly spicy to me. Awesome awesome awesome. Will be back to try some pink spot and cheesecake!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RevnLucky7



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyker

RevnLucky7 said:


>



Ag voetsek man!  I still have to wait a couple of days before I can get mine!  @RevnLucky7

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RevnLucky7

Spyker said:


> Ag voetsek man!  I still have to wait a couple of days before I can get mine!  @RevnLucky7



I was waiting for this


----------



## crack2483

RevnLucky7 said:


> I was waiting for this



Don't vape your profits away  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat

what is that machine? looks good. decent battery. 
Knowing me, it's going to take years to amortise all the initial expenditure. i'm so a hardware addict, years of doing it with bikes. 



RevnLucky7 said:


>


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Cat said:


> what is that machine? looks good. decent battery.
> Knowing me, it's going to take years to amortise all the initial expenditure. i'm so a hardware addict, years of doing it with bikes.



That's the Kayfun Lite Plus on top of a Nemesis. A very good setup that just so happens to also be stunning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

5P Bowden's Mate, one of my top 5.
5P Perpertual Check, testing a sample @TylerD sent me a month or two ago - not sure it is to my taste.
Nicoticket Custard's Last Stand, not as good as Frenilla, but still 5 star quality
HHV Maple Eh? - My favourite naturally extracted tobacco juice after HHV Huntsman.


----------



## RevnLucky7

Reinvanhardt said:


> That's the Kayfun Lite Plus on top of a Nemesis. A very good setup that just so happens to also be stunning.



Notice the little Nano window? I love them. Makes it very compact!


----------



## ET

RevnLucky7 said:


>



giganto hands  but seriously, had no idea those vape craving bottles were that big


----------



## RevnLucky7

denizenx said:


> giganto hands  but seriously, had no idea those vape craving bottles were that big



They're not. I just have small hands


----------



## PeterHarris

i have been enjoying VK - Traditional tobacco since last night, its very good.
although i love their pina colada, i think this is a nice break from the pina 

considering making this my alternating ADV


----------



## crack2483

Got Berry blaze in the Gt, Cola in the trident and VM4 in the aero and Russian and a pt2 with bubblegum as backup. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat

Twisp Cafe Latte in Twisp and the iTaste VV. best juice i've tried so far. 
but i'll be going to the PO at lunchtime to pick up a lot of Mount Baker juices. only problem is that i got 36mg and i've since realised that 18-22mg is what i need. So i have to order some 0 mg base liquid to dilute it, and flavours. ...and bottles. 
btw, what opinions on LDPE vs PET plastic bottles. most of the commercial brand liquids seem to use PET bottles.


----------



## Snape of Vape

Self made spearmint 12% concentrate, 6mg nic. Pro tank mini 3 on my vision spinner 2 at 3.7v. Nice and cold smoke 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Five Pawns Signature series:
Queenside, Gambit, Grandmaster, Absolute Pin'
and VM Coffee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

johan said:


> Five Pawns Signature series:
> Queenside, Gambit, Grandmaster, Absolute Pin'
> and VM Coffee



Lovely @johan
Which of the 5 Pawns are you enjoying the most?


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Lovely @johan
> Which of the 5 Pawns are you enjoying the most?



QUEENSIDE, just received my second bottle today, Bowden's Mate is the only one in the signature series I dislike.


----------



## Die Kriek

VK Bubblegum and Cheesecake during the day, just took out my VM stock to try the 100%VG Banana Cream, but that will have to wait till I get rebuilding, way too thick for standard mPT2 coils

Onto VM Choc Mint now


----------



## Silver

johan said:


> QUEENSIDE, just received my second bottle today, Bowden's Mate is the only one in the signature series I dislike.



Amazing @johan
I like Bowdens the most!
Once again, illustrating just how personal taste is

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zuzu88

Bazooka from legend E Juice in my kayfun! Bubblegum Deluxe Wooohoooo 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt

Nicoticket - Frenilla
Homebrewed cherry cola
Homebrewed menthol berry.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## MurderDoll

Had some chocolate from VK. Wow it is really good! Doesn't taste like normal chocolate, more like dark chocolate. 

Now filled the aerotank with cherry menthol. First time vaping menthol. Really impressed!


----------



## PeterHarris

been vaping my standard VK pina colada and VK TraBacco today.
when i was there this afternoon i decided to pick up a bottle of amarula.

filled up my tank with it, and i must say, its got a very sweet initial taste, but after some puffs its a very "relaxed" flavor - i am quite beside myself with this one.... lovely stuff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Snape of Vape

Rocket fuel vapor - peachy keen. Awesome flavour From the Zamplebox! 

Using my vision spinner 2 in the pro tank mini 3

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterHarris

just vaped 12 flavors dripped onto mPT3 serious deliciousness and even more serious SILVER!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Been vaping on the twisp nut brittle since Friday and I have to admit..... I'm addicted! Absolutely loving it  Wish I had picked up two of the nut brittle instead of getting the chocolate. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba

Wow quite a list today ... Heathers waffles, Vape Crave Delight, VM4, Pink Spot, Yaeliq Creme Brule and my DIY Sky Blue Cherry Cola ... and oh yes the last of mt DIY batch Dulce De Leche from Sky Blue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

Pulled out some juices that been standing for a while.

Vm vanilla custard tasting really good now after 2weeks or so. Filled the pro tank mini 3 twice with it. Banana cream also very nice and then just now filled the iclear 16D with half vm4 half vk4. Will be vaping that most of tomorrow on the mvp. Rest others i vaped on the svd around 8watts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

Had a go at this last night from the Zamplebox





Really enjoying this juice but think it would be even better come summer time, don't know if I'll be able to keep this till then though...

Fruity flavors, watermelon etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

A mix of VM Banana Cream, VM Coffee and VM4. Nom nom


----------



## Metal Liz

i am on a full tank of Menthol Ice, with my 30ml bottle as backup in my bag... can feel a flu coming on and it's opening my airways up nicely while taking the stuffy feelings away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mufasa

I was surprised on the weekend to find some Liqua at a little tobacco store at Glengarry Shopping mall in Vredekloof, Brackenfell. I have only been vaping for 2 weeks and have never tasted Liqua. I got some Twisp Tobacco #1 and Twisp Vanilla when I bought my Twisp. Last weekend I got the MVP at the Cape Meet and also some VM4 and VM Menthol Ice. I cannot leave the VM4 alone. It is the best tasting juice ever.
Anyway. I bought the Liqua Energy Drink as they had a very limited range and that looked like the best one out of the lot. I can't say that I am crazy about it. I like the flavour, but cannot stand the synthetic taste that lingers on your tongue.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Snape of Vape

Another one from the Zamplebox
HV Big Heart Flavors - 555 House Blend
Site Desc: Is to the tobacco leaf what Sinatra is to the Sands, with just a touch of something else

I taste a very light tobacco flavour and a bit of peanut/or nutty taste if I'm not mistaken? Nice and decent clouds with a light throat hit, there is unfortunately not a specific flavour in this liquid that really stands out for me. I've read some reviews and other users do seem to like this a lot


----------



## Andre

Alternating in my Reos between:

The Virus (Nicoticket)
Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil (T-Max)
Blackbird (Witchers Brew from SubOhmVapor)
Bowden's Mate (5Pawns from Vapeking)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

a little bit of HHV caramel coffee i got from rob in the new aerotank, and whatever old leftover failed diy juices i have left in the dripper as i'm practicing blowing clouds


----------



## dragontw

Been vaping on my "Strawberry Sundae" juice in the key fun lite on the MVP.
Been dripping my "Poison Apple" juice in the Trident on the SVD.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

WB Blackbird in the grand, on a 0.9ohm 32g twisted coil. Absolutely fantastic!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> WB Blackbird in the grand, on a 0.9ohm 32g twisted coil. Absolutely fantastic!


What do you taste in the Blackbird?


----------



## vaalboy

Matthee said:


> What do you taste in the Blackbird?



Very difficult to figure out. I taste a hint of musk at times and then at other times a hint of orange liqueur. Way to complex for my taste buds but it's really got a hold of me.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

@vaalboy and @Matthee any of you guys vape the devils cut as yet?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## capetocuba

Cape vaping supplies said:


> @vaalboy and @Matthee any of you guys vape the devils cut as yet?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


About to vape it now 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> @vaalboy and @Matthee any of you guys vape the devils cut as yet?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Not yet.


----------



## RevnLucky7

No one touched Level 1?


----------



## devdev

Too many juices! Only got my day finished up about 10 mins ago. Now it is play time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Now vaping Peanut Butter Cookie by Nicoticket. First nutty vape I like. If you like roasted peanuts, this is it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Matthee said:


> Now vaping Peanut Butter Cookie by Nicoticket. First nutty vape I like. If you like roasted peanuts, this is it.



Sounds awesome! Need to get my hands on some of that 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

space jam eclipse. initial impressions I liked it but after today these juices have a synthetic taste or artificial taste. not my style

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hein510

Vaping some Banana & Peanutbutter by Lekka Vapors, tried a couple of other juices this last week but I always come back to this one!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaalboy

Eventually got my order of HHV - It's Huntsman for me today!!


----------



## Metal Liz

this morning I opened my VM berry blaze that I bought at the vape meet and WOW, I've got it going in my little Mpt3, the flavour is AMAZING!!!! it's way better than what I remembered from the little 10ml bottle that I bought a while back


----------



## Gizmo

Cape vaping supplies said:


> space jam eclipse. initial impressions I liked it but after today these juices have a synthetic taste or artificial taste. not my style
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Yea the space jam liquids also didn't work for me..


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> space jam eclipse. initial impressions I liked it but after today these juices have a synthetic taste or artificial taste. not my style





Gizmo said:


> Yea the space jam liquids also didn't work for me..


+1 on that. Same with the High Voltage.


----------



## hyphen

"Yaeliq - Green Caramel" on my Coolfire 1 .
I can't stress enough how much steeping these Yaeliq juices helps .


----------



## Zegee

Nicoticket h1 in kfl
Radioactive in reo

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## capetocuba

Witchers Brew Devils Cut all day loooong!


----------



## capetocuba

hyphen said:


> "Yaeliq - Green Caramel" on my Coolfire 1 .
> I can't stress enough how much steeping these Yaeliq juices helps .


How long have you steeped this for? I have 300ml Yaeliq, still tasting a bit rough after 2 weeks.


----------



## johan

Just B Orange
WB Blackbird


----------



## Silver

HHV Huntsman - "mule"
VK Pina Colada - "mindless tasty island style"
VM Choc Mint - "old faithful refresher"

In the REOs - amazing combo...


----------



## gorfrepus

Spent the day with VK4 in the Mini Protank 2 and finished the last of my twisp juice in the Mini Protank 3 (equal part mix of peach and vanilla). 

Just now loaded the Mini 3 with VM Litchi that has been standing for about a month...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hyphen

capetocuba said:


> How long have you steeped this for? I have 300ml Yaeliq, still tasting a bit rough after 2 weeks.


Only came right after leaving it in the naughty corner for about 4 weeks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

People's Vape - cosmonaut on the trident, super Nano dual coil at 1 ohm on the nemesis. 

Flavour is way better and more intense!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

VE Beetlejuice @ Awesomesauce: in the Reo


----------



## BumbleBee

VapeMOB Dark Chocolate on my chimney coil in the Kayfun, nic is a bit low at 9mg but man this is an awesome flavor!


----------



## capetocuba

Maghrib and Blackbird

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET

butterscotch vm4 blend in the protank and justB butterscotch mint in the aerotank


----------



## Necris

very begrudginly,Liqua energy drink in a PT2 and mvp 2.0
slowly becoming the worst juice i have ever had
Pg heavy  ,on a dying coil...cant wait to get back to PE,spare coils and my order of Select Reserve Maghrib and vape craving daydream

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Necris said:


> very begrudginly,Liqua energy drink in a PT2 and mvp 2.0
> slowly becoming the worst juice i have ever had
> Pg heavy  ,on a dying coil...cant wait to get back to PE, and my order of tarks Maghrib and witchers Level 1 elixir.



Shame @Necris, feel for you
I too remember that Liqua a while back. I still have some of it. 
Cant believe I thought it was quite nice at one stage. Until I found tastier juices !


----------



## Necris

@Silver
I found the Liqua menthol improved hugely after leaving it in a drawer for say,a year or so...but the energy drink is horrible stuff.
I am in honestly not a Pg fan at all,causes throat irritation and even in extreme cases toothe sensitivity,so it may just be too high PG or nicotine content.
Loved the Dragon juice Toro Rouge,so ordered blindly in 30ml and liqua arrived...not a happy camper,but its that or Marlboro gold.
Currenty fooling the taste buds with a jelly belly every time i vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Treating myself to some nice 5prawns gambit in my trident on the reo atm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Smart taste bud fooling there @Necris 
Wishing you all the best till you get your premium juices
Hang in there

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Been vaping my very own special pineapple mix. Its simply delicious. When I make spit it has a very sweet taste like I stole some sugar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

For the last two days its been:

Witchers Brew Blackbird - very interesting. Working on the review. Trying to perfect the coil. Got it nearly perfect this afternoon at 0.9 ohms but am still not happy. Loses flavour. Think I am gonna go back up to about 1.2 ohms. Wont say much about the juice now. Will reserve comment for my review.

VapeKing Grape Soda - vaping very nicely. Hitting the sour notes nicely. Also busy with review notes here. 1.2 ohms seems great for this.

VM Choc Mint - old faithful. I experimented with my 1.4 ohm coil height today. Amazing just how configurable and responsive the RM2 on the REO is. 1 or 2mm down and flavour goes through the roof. 1 or 2 mm up and flavour is still very good but throat hit increases a lot. I wish I had a button I could press that would automatically move my coil up or down by 1mm increments!

I better get moving, got many new juices to try. REOs are doing their job well. Next week is going to be good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Necris

Very happy to say that mixing some Alpha Glycerine Bp with the liqua energy drink has it almost palatable.
Muted flavour yes,but the added glycerine breaks the PG taste,and my reaction to Pg nicely.
have made a 10ml mix which i have left to steep overnight

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Necris

Happy as a vaper could be.
Freshly rebuilt and wicked 1.8 ohm coil in my Pt2, Tarks select reserve Maghrib all on top of my mvp 2.0 @ 11w






If Tarks is this amazingly tasty and complex in the PT2 i cant wait for my 3d dripper to arrive
only problem now is that i cant taste the vape craving daydream as i dont have a spare,working tank.

Last Stinky was at 8:30 this morning,left the pack in the car

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Metal Liz

today i'm digging into my haven't tried yet stash aswell as my one tested one from Feellife
Mpt3 with pomegranate... not a fan... it has a bit of a weird taste to it... can't really place it... trying to finish the tank off so i can replace it with some iron brew 
Aerotank with a 50/50 mix of Ice Mint and Turkish Tobacco... should have tried the tobacco on its own first cause the Ice Mint over powers the tobacco flavour completely. The Ice Mint is pretty nice though, it has a slightly sweet taste to it, almost like those mints you get from the likes of Wimpy after a meal...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gorfrepus

Hitting up vk4 and vm vanilla custard in mpt3s

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

Today was another Zamplebox day. 
Helios - Carmine, 
Golden drops - so cool pomegranate. 
Both on the kfl+

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris

enjoying some VK Coffee - this is a great juice, i was put of coffee by a capuchino i once tried it was too sweet and chocolaty, but man this coffee tastes just like a plain black wimpy coffee its really really good - Well done Vapeking...well done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## bones

I havent vaped today, only vape in the evenings. Currently on VK PLasma Juice and VK4


----------



## Silver

Last few days its been
- Witchers Brew Blackbird - great juice indeed
- VK Grape Soda - fun Fanta Grape with a sourness thats nice.
- VM Choc Mint - old faithful

Time to reload and try some new flavours waiting in the "to try" queue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER

Silver said:


> Last few days its been
> - Witchers Brew Blackbird - great juice indeed
> - VK Grape Soda - fun Fanta Grape with a sourness thats nice.
> - VM Choc Mint - old faithful
> 
> Time to reload and try some new flavours waiting in the "to try" queue



That Witchers Brew is definitely something very special... Totally awesome stuff @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> Last few days its been
> - Witchers Brew Blackbird - great juice indeed
> - VK Grape Soda - fun Fanta Grape with a sourness thats nice.
> - VM Choc Mint - old faithful
> 
> Time to reload and try some new flavours waiting in the "to try" queue


on my way back home and hoping that the Blackbird has arrived now.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris

Darth_V@PER said:


> That Witchers Brew is definitely something very special... Totally awesome stuff @Silver


hey Darth, was that blackbird your that i tasted? that was some awesome stuff hey... wow


----------



## Darth_V@PER

I have been Vaping on some HIGH VOLTAGE Shock Treatement 12MG/Tesla 12MG In my Mega tank. The ratio is 70%VG & 30%PG and it makes huge plumes of vapour. Don't feel much of a difference with the caffeine/energy but think they are a decent ADV!


----------



## TylerD

Skyblue Baked apple! Loving this stuff! Winner!


----------



## Metal Liz

for me it's an absolute treat today, thanks to the amazing @Rob Fisher 

I am enjoying some Vape Craving Adventure in my Mpt3
and
VM Legends Monroe in my Aerotank

Both of them are absolutely delishious!!!


----------



## Darth_V@PER

PeterHarris said:


> hey Darth, was that blackbird your that i tasted? that was some awesome stuff hey... wow



That is 100% affirmative Mnr @PeterHarris. I don't think one could have enough Witchers Brews hiding away in some deep dark secret place, waiting to be vaped on for a special occasion!


----------



## Snape of Vape

G2 vapor - Carny4 on the kfl+






Not a Ry4 guy, probably going to put this up for swap with the others


----------



## Tom

Tom said:


> on my way back home and hoping that the Blackbird has arrived now.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


nope...not arrived yet. have sent a request to vendor. will wait for another few days and then put paypal to action. thank goodness for consumer protection via PP 

but maybe its just because its coming from spain....things are slower there then in Northern Europe. We will see.


----------



## PeterHarris

Today was a mix of VK coffee and leka vapors elvis s breakfast

But now im back on sweet pasionfruit


----------



## Tom

Busy with creme brulee from Nicoticket. Mixed feelings about it so far...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

The Virus, Dr Stanley Clark's Snake Oil, Bowdens Mate, Pirates Booty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> Busy with creme brulee from Nicoticket. Mixed feelings about it so far...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


I did not like it.....steeping....will try again at some time.


----------



## crack2483

"Same as every day James" VM4

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Menthol Ice and Bowdens Mate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

lekker vapors elvis breakfast, five prawns gambit, taste vanilla custard

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom

Matthee said:


> The Virus, Dr Stanley Clark's Snake Oil, Bowdens Mate, Pirates Booty.


whoa....did my raving make you stop the steeping for The Virus  ?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

How's the Bowdens @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## RIEFY

Rob Fisher said:


> Menthol Ice and Bowdens Mate.


nice to see something other then vmmi in your rotation

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tom

Matthee said:


> I did not like it.....steeping....will try again at some time.


I dont know....there is just some strange taste to it. will give it a chance still. but Frenilla is nicer, that I can say already.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Cape vaping supplies said:


> lekker vapors elvis breakfast, five prawns gambit, taste vanilla custard
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 
LOL CVS - "Prawns"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> How's the Bowdens @Rob Fisher ?


 
Hehehe I actually lied a bit... I vaped Menthol Ice all day and then had a drag of Bowden’s Mate so I could type something else other than Menthol Ice. But I have to say it’s got potential… not sure if I will take to it completely but it has survived the clean the tanks test and has remained in the tank for over 48 hours now…


----------



## RIEFY

mix 5050 with some custards last stand @Tom

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> whoa....did my raving make you stop the steeping for The Virus  ?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


Oh no, I has been well steeped for some time....was its time in my rotation...and it is good, good!. Am not a coffee juice fan, but their Wakonda (dark roast coffee, tobacco and vanilla) just sounds like something totally different and am tempted.


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe I actually lied a bit... I vaped Menthol Ice all day and then had a drag of Bowden’s Mate so I could type something else other than Menthol Ice. But I have to say it’s got potential… not sure if I will take to it completely but it has survived the clean the tanks test and has remained in the tank for over 48 hours now…


 
Superb
Has it made it to the REO yet?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Superb
> Has it made it to the REO yet?


 
Not yet... but it may very well make it into a REO one day soon... best coil for it?


----------



## Silver

New juice loading currently taking place


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> mix 5050 with some custards last stand @Tom
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Yeah, that is called "Naki's blend" in the Nicoticket forum and is quite popular.


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Not yet... but it may very well make it into a REO one day soon... best coil for it?


The lowest resistance one you have.


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Not yet... but it may very well make it into a REO one day soon... best coil for it?


 
Not sure really @Rob Fisher 
But most will say that the Five Pawns juices shine the most at higher wattage - so lower ohms.
But you may prefer it less warm with higher ohms.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom

Cape vaping supplies said:


> mix 5050 with some custards last stand @Tom
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


will try that. read somewhere about that before...was it you giving that advice?


Matthee said:


> Oh no, I has been well steeped for some time....was its time in my rotation...and it is good, good!. Am not a coffee juice fan, but their Wakonda (dark roast coffee, tobacco and vanilla) just sounds like something totally different and am tempted.


yeah....looked at that one as well. The UK vendor does not stock that, but now that I have good supplies I will try to get from the US next time. is also a lot cheaper. I am registered already 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> The lowest resistance one you have.


 
Roger that Guru!

Will do another sub Ω build on Amanda when the new Woodvil arrives and then give it a full go... I must say that of all the bazillion juices I have tasted Bowden's Mate is the only one that has stayed in the tank... so let's see how we do when it gets into a REO!


----------



## RIEFY

Tom said:


> will try that. read somewhere about that before...was it you giving that advice?
> 
> yeah....looked at that one as well. The UK vendor does not stock that, but now that I have good supplies I will try to get from the US next time. is also a lot cheaper. I am registered already
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


that I mixed on the recommendation of nicotickets website. some csl mixed with some gsd is also nice 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Roger that Guru!
> 
> Will do another sub Ω build on Amanda when the new Woodvil arrives and then give it a full go... I must say that of all the bazillion juices I have tasted Bowden's Mate is the only one that has stayed in the tank... so let's see how we do when it gets into a REO!


 
No, don't build a special one for the Bowdens. I meant the lowest you have at hand in your Reos...should be fine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

lekker vapors elvis breakfast, five prawns gambit, SB dulce de leche, lekker vapors choc mint & CraftVapor Artizan RY4

All on the reo, and thanks to @RoSsIkId who kindly brought over some ekowool for me. I have made my first non micro coil @ 1.1 ohms. Using 3 strips of 2mm ekowool.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> No, don't build a special one for the Bowdens. I meant the lowest you have at hand in your Reos...should be fine.


 
Roger that... will put it into Amanda because she can go into hot water afterwards if I need to get rid of the taste.


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Roger that... will put it into Amanda because she can go into hot water afterwards if I need to get rid of the taste.


Actually not really a cloying (if that is the word) juice.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Actually not really a cloying (if that is the word) juice.


 
Great.... I'm a little paranoid after Amanda was contaminated at the Cape meet... OK will give it a try on Amanda's next refil!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

btw @Matthee .... i checked the kayfuns wick today after about 4 tanks of The Virus. loads of gunk on it. Now I see what NET's can do. I noticed on my travel home today a different taste

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

@Alex how is the ekowool? 

Thank you for testing and honing my skills on the russian.


----------



## Andre

RoSsIkId said:


> @Alex how is the ekowool?
> 
> Thank you for testing and honing my skills on the russian.


Yes, I want to know too. And more about the Artisan RY4 - is it sweet, how prominent is the tobacco, etc., please.


----------



## Matt

Today I had homebrew vanilla and homebrew banana shortbread caramel during the day. And aztec and witchers brew level 1 elixir tonight.


----------



## Andre

Matt said:


> Today I had homebrew vanilla and homebrew banana shortbread caramel during the day. And aztec and witchers brew level 1 elixir tonight.


And how do you like the level 1? I have just tried a little bit, but felt it is almost too sweet and I could not taste any real flavours beneath all the sweetness.


----------



## Matt

For some reason I cant get that one right. Dont get much flavor. in the kayfun it tastes bad just tried the trident it was abit better but still not much flavour.

Didnt have the sweetness.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

RoSsIkId said:


> @Alex how is the ekowool?
> 
> Thank you for testing and honing my skills on the russian.


 
Thank you! for allowing me to try this ekowool out, Quite enjoying it atm. It's a novel experience to burn the wick and get it to basically clean itself. 



Matthee said:


> Yes, I want to know too. And more about the Artisan RY4 - is it sweet, how prominent is the tobacco, etc., please.


 
For me at least, the tobacco is very prominent, and there is definately a hint of banana. Other flavours there too, but they are very subtle. There is a slight sweetness, but it's not pronounced at all. Really good aroma from this one. The TH on this is massive, but it is 18mg, and I'm used to the 12 now.

I dry burned the wick and coil a few times after rinsing with water to remove the last juice, and there is no contamination from the previous juice at all. Not sure if you are supposed to dry burn this wick, but it seemed like fun watching those wires glow around it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> Thank you! for allowing me to try this ekowool out, Quite enjoying it atm. It's a novel experience to burn the wick and get it to basically clean itself.
> 
> 
> 
> For me at least, the tobacco is very prominent, and there is definately a hint of banana. Other flavours there too, but they are very subtle. There is a slight sweetness, but it's not pronounced at all. Really good aroma from this one. The TH on this is massive, but it is 18mg, and I'm used to the 12 now.
> 
> I dry burned the wick and coil a few times after rinsing with water to remove the last juice, and there is no contamination from the previous juice at all. Not sure if you are supposed to dry burn this wick, but it seemed like fun watching those wires glow around it.


Thanks, that RY4 sounds like I must try it.
Yes, you can dry burn with the wick, I usually use just boiled water and soak the whole atomizer in it. The ekowool comes out like new. After drying the atty, I dry burn to remove remaining gunk from the coil and remaining water from the wick and other parts.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alex

Matthee said:


> Thanks, that RY4 sounds like I must try it.
> Yes, you can dry burn with the wick, I usually use just boiled water and soak the whole atomizer in it. The ekowool comes out like new. After drying the atty, I dry burn to remove remaining gunk from the coil and remaining water from the wick and other parts.


 
Thanks for the tip, I'll be sure to try it out. Oh and the Artizan Ry4 is really good imho. Much more tobacci than VM4 or VK4 by far. I can see it as a great adv for me, but in a lower nic level. Did I mention that throat kick.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Alex said:


> Thanks for the tip, I'll be sure to try it out. Oh and the Artizan Ry4 is really good imho. Much more tobacci than VM4 or VK4 by far. I can see it as a great adv for me, but in a lower nic level. Did I mention that throat kick.


 
Thanks for your posts @Alex

@Matthee , this was the one I can't believe I missed at the vape meet. I got 2 other flavours and not this one. Will have to order it later. @Wayne actually had it in a aero tank I think. I had 2 puffs. Can't remember the flavour specifically but remember it was very nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zuzu88

Premio64 by Vaporian Rules. Premium blend of Pineapple, Orange and Peppermint... Got me feeling like I'm chilling in Santorini. Sweet, tropical fruity vape with a cool exhale. Lovely ADV 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## steve

Tom said:


> Busy with creme brulee from Nicoticket. Mixed feelings about it so far...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


 
Hi Tom 

I found it much better after about 4 or 5 weeks with regular shaking and fresh air into the bottle , was really subtle in the beginning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve

vape craving pleasure , all day today , probably the same tommorow then switch up


----------



## roekeloos

Have been loving my new Blackbird this hunting weekend. Now enjoying the menthol sweetness of a VM4 and Vape Elixir Hypermint mixture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mufasa

I was reading about TopQ on the forum yesterday and got some Pepper Menthol today. Holy #$/^&!!! This is serious menthol. I love the long spout on the bottle.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve

i vaped beetlegeuse today , all day ! 

aztec yesterday , all day !


----------



## Zuzu88

It's Sunday morning.... Filled BelgianBerry from Uncle Junks Genius E-juice in my Kayfun. This juice got me hungry for what it's tasting like. Fresh Waffles with cream and Belgian berry sauce.... Hmmmmmmm *licking lips *

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zuzu88

And not forgetting my DIY juice tasting like mint humbugs I'm using in my Nimbus RDA 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar

VM Coffee , yum


----------



## Zuzu88

Shabbar got the coffee... I got the waffles #sublimesundays  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cat

mtbaker Rum Tobacco...is good now after 3+ weeks steeping. Coumarin Pipe too. Best tobaccos i've had so far - vs Twisp and Liqua.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve

HHV Waffles in the Reo. Salted caramel in the milkshake






Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkK

Hmm, there is the possibility of fake liqua and it tastes like shiz!

I bought a fake citrus mix... It put me off vaping for a week!

B Square Vapes are official suppliers of liqua products in Cape Town, Liqua endorses them as the only supplier here. Although I don’t believe they are the ONLY REAL liqua I do trust their products and most of the liqua range is my all day vape.

Check them out in Voortrekker road maitland, they also carry all legit Itaste products including serials meaning you get proper after market support from them.


*I recommend the Liqua Cuban Cigar on a dripper  its chocolate but not with hints of tobacco, I love it *


----------



## PeterHarris

vaping anything at the moment - as i cannot taste 

i keep getting a burnt taste from my reo - but i have a new coil and wick in there, so i dont know if its just my taste playing tricks on me.... meh


----------



## NickT

Today my Twisp has a mixture of roughly half a tank of peanut brittle(which I adore) and the other half would be a few drops of cafe latte and chocolate. Yummy!


----------



## capetocuba

Yesterday in my 3 RBTA's and today I might add are Heathers Blueberry Waffles, Nicoticket Creme Brule & my DIY - Honeywood Tobacco with Pie Crust & Cream

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Todays line up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Something new finally for me... both Woodvil's now with VM 0mg Flavourless!


----------



## capetocuba

Rob Fisher said:


> Something new finally for me... both Woodvil's now with VM 0mg Flavourless!
> 
> View attachment 7004


So you just vaping a PG/VG mix then @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Something new finally for me... both Woodvil's now with VM 0mg Flavourless!
> 
> View attachment 7004


 
Geez Rob, next time we see 2 VM bottles .... Flavourless Fresh Air

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

capetocuba said:


> So you just vaping a PG/VG mix then @Rob Fisher ?


 
Yip... there is still something giving me headaches when I over do the vaping... so I'm now testing plain PG/VG with nothing else... so far so good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Geez Rob, next time we see 2 VM bottles .... Flavourless Fresh Air


 
Here is a shot of Menthol Ice in different configurations!  But no fresh air there just yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yash

Having me some Passion Peach and Menthol Ice from Vapour Mountain.

Sold on the Ice Menthol, think I need to let the Passion Peach steep a little more.


----------



## PeterHarris

im am vaping* the taste box* hahahahahahah

im in candy land i tell ya!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Necris

Currently on my last 1ml fill of tarks maghrib....vape craving daydream also empty...hard times til payday.
Need an affordable alternative


----------



## Cat

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip... there is still something giving me headaches when I over do the vaping... so I'm now testing plain PG/VG with nothing else... so far so good!


 
 it's the menthol! too much menthol!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WintersFrost

So i kept looking at the 36mg nicotine in my Mancave at home. Wanting to do something with it, and as fate would have it yesterday i ran out of juice,,, Can you believe it, 3 Days before payday .

So i grabbed everything out the cubboard and made myself 30ml of 12mg Green Apple E-juice. Kinda tastes like FizzPop Lolypops . For my 1st attempt i think its pretty solid flavour.

Loving it to the MAX

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Necris

Month end salti cracks...diy mix of liqua energy drink and bp glycerine...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Elvis's breakfast 

It's definitely an adv!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Die Kriek

Taste box goodies!

Currently running VM Legends Lee in the Nauti, Just B Condensed Milk in mPT2 #1 and SkyBlue Dulce de Leche in mPT2 #2

Life's good!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gorfrepus

Vape Craving Daydream in the aerotank mega pushing 10.5 watts on the 134 mini. Rocking my socks off!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

mtbaker Rum Tobacco in a coffee-flavoured tank.


----------



## Mufasa

First try of VM Banana Cream. Awesome!


----------



## gorfrepus

Hitting Tark's Maghrib since last night. Such a familiar flavour. Tastes like some sort of treat I've eaten in the middle east. Nom nom!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GlennBarton

Got a citrus mix called Mellow Yellow - very nice stuff, it is.

Does anyone here use https://www.kandypens.com? Any thoughts?


----------



## Necris

Vaping a mix of Dragon cherry 12mg with a drop of dragon menthol 12mg,both VG.
better than liqua,but not by much.
vape craving order placed and waiting on shipping info from vapormountain...


----------



## shabbar

also got the reo filled with banana cream , not bad.
prefer the vm4


----------



## Mufasa

I agree @shabbar . VM4 is my absolute favourite


----------



## Andre

shabbar said:


> also got the reo filled with banana cream , not bad.
> prefer the vm4


VM Banana Cream loves low ohms...try it.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Erica and I went fishing today and she was filled with VM Menthol Ice with a few drops of coconut and we caught lots of good fish and we vaped a lot. Olivia was in the back hatch as back up but never came out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## shabbar

andre , im on .7 ohms currently , should i go lower ?

i thought it was too low as some prefer fruity vapes at higher ohms


----------



## Metal Liz

today was some VM Legends - Dean in my Mpt3 
and 
Just B Mint in my Aerotank

All round BIG YUMS for the day


----------



## Andre

shabbar said:


> andre , im on .7 ohms currently , should i go lower ?
> 
> i thought it was too low as some prefer fruity vapes at higher ohms


No, 0.7 should be fine. I see VM Banana Cream more as a dessert vape than a fruity vape.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## steve

Homemade sugar cookie and bavarian cream . Gambit and now vape craving pleasure . Good days vaping 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil
Tarks Select Reserve Rasputin
Witchers Brew Blackbird
Root Beer Float


----------



## steve

Andre said:


> Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil
> Tarks Select Reserve Rasputin
> Witchers Brew Blackbird
> Root Beer Float


andre hows the root beer float ?? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

steve said:


> andre hows the root beer float ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Been vaping that for just a short while, but first impressions: I dig it!


----------



## steve

Andre said:


> Been vaping that for just a short while, but first impressions: I dig it!


awesome . maybe ill grab one next order. pbj seems to be improving over time. slightly less intense peanuts and the jelly flavor really coming through 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

steve said:


> awesome . maybe ill grab one next order. pbj seems to be improving over time. slightly less intense peanuts and the jelly flavor really coming through
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I had their Peanut Butter Cookie. The most authentic roasted peanut taste ever. Unfortunately it just confirmed that nutty vapes are not to my taste - so passed it on to a mate. But if one likes PB, that is awesome. Have you tried Wakonda yet?


----------



## steve

Andre said:


> I had their Peanut Butter Cookie. The most authentic roasted peanut taste ever. Unfortunately it just confirmed that nutty vapes are not to my taste - so passed it on to a mate. But if one likes PB, that is awesome. Have you tried Wakonda yet?


i havent mate . not a coffee fan at all and only like sweet tobacco vapes so wakonda is not for me. enjoying beetlegeuse ( or however you spell it ) although it seems to bung up coils which makes no sense as its light in colour and fruity


----------



## Silver

Friday eveings are becoming my weekly time slot for juice changes

Last night I loaded up two new juices
- Tark's Old Gold 
- Craft Vapour Melon on the Rocks

Finding my feet with these two. Tried them both first on the dripper to test if they were worthy of loading in the REOs. They were. So far so good with both of them. Melon on the Rocks is proving to be very unique for me. 

Lots more vaping on these two to come...

The Reo Mini still has old faithful VM Choc Mint. In fact this device has had Choc Mint in it since I got it nearly 2 months ago. @Oupa i will be needing to replenish soon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Just damn peachy, melon on the rocks and some 9mg elvis's breakfast just before bed 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Evil

Since I'm fasting I vaped a whole lot of bek klank bwahahahahaha

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Andre

Bowdens Mate
Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil
Tarks Poison Elite
Frenilla


----------



## shabbar

andre where do you order your juice from ? besides nicoticket


----------



## Andre

shabbar said:


> andre where do you order your juice from ? besides nicoticket


Bowdens Mate from Vapeking, now also available at eciggies.
Tarks Poison Elite from SubOhmVapor
Snake Oil from http://tmax-juices.co.uk/ (very friendly packaging)
Frenilla from Nicoticket of course

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

delivery time for tmax and what shipping option do you choose ?


----------



## Andre

shabbar said:


> delivery time for tmax and what shipping option do you choose ?


Tmax I chose the cheapest option. The have dates on their website for shipping. It takes about 2 weeks from that date. A strongish juice, sweetish citrus with anise and a cool exhale - I love it to bits. Another addict of this juice that I know of is @YakoustiX.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom

the past 2 days:

H1N1 mixed with a little Frenilla. 80/20. Awesome.
Blackbird mixed with Creme Brulee 60/40. Much nicer to me the on its own, the BB


----------



## Limbo

Tried 4 VM juices, but ended up going back to the Skyblue diy RY4 I made. This double RY is really good!


----------



## crack2483

Baked apple. Thanks @Melinda

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

A mix of VM Strawberry and VM Menthol Ice! I'm on my way to finding a second juice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Baked Apple from Skyblue


----------



## TylerD

Craft vapor ry4

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

i am totally hooked on H1N1... rest of my Sunday afternoon Vape


----------



## shabbar

Tyler hows that artisan ry4 ? 

Think my next order will be from them


----------



## capetocuba

My DIY Vanilla Custard with Graham Cracker, French Vanilla & Bavarian Cream

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shabbar

Capetocuba when are you hooking me up with some of your home brews ?

Been hearing lots about it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK

Im interested in this custard too


----------



## TylerD

Now vaping Tarks Poison. O my word! Like sitting on a stoep with a pipe filled with premium rum and maple!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

I love custard too.


----------



## capetocuba

shabbar said:


> Capetocuba when are you hooking me up with some of your home brews ?
> 
> Been hearing lots about it


What do you like? I can mix some up for you this coming weekend. You pay me for what it costs and you pay shipping. Happy to do this for the first 2 takers and limited to 3 x 30ml. Will give you recipe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba

Alex said:


> I love custard too.


Here's my recipe

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## MarkK

I will take please  im into mixing, very nive of you to give recipes with,

I think i enjoy custard and berry's is another favourite, RY4 is my last favourite(love the caramel and vanilla to it)


----------



## MarkK

Or that hehe i will mix up from recipe thanks dude, if you ever meet me i will shoot you bucks for your effort & sharing! 


Which sweetener do you use?


----------



## ET

hey ek se', hook me up also  sending pm now


----------



## capetocuba

MarkK said:


> Or that hehe i will mix up from recipe thanks dude, if you ever meet me i will shoot you bucks for your effort & sharing!


This is a sharing site dude, maybe I have hijacked the thread


----------



## ET

well if you do a caramel vanilla cream blend then i would be in heaven


----------



## Alex

Guys stop now, I'm drooling all over the place.


----------



## johan

Alex said:


> Guys stop now, I'm drooling all over the place.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Now vaping Tarks Poison. O my word! Like sitting on a stoep with a pipe filled with premium rum and maple!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Is that not the best ever! How do you find it sweetness wise?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Andre said:


> Is that not the best ever! How do you find it sweetness wise?


Since last night, it just got beter. Can't put it down. I'll have to tho. 
The sweetness is spot on for me. Could be a little little bit less sweet, but I'm not complaining!
Now I must get my pipe going and load it with Poison!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ZortEd

@capetocuba mind if i ask where you get your concentrates from?


----------



## capetocuba

ZortEd said:


> @capetocuba mind if i ask where you get your concentrates from?


From Mt Baker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK

wanted to ask @capetocuba Same thing so my custard mix tastes exactly like his


----------



## ZortEd

@capetocuba thnx... i suppose thats not the easiets way to get concentrates, but they do have tons of flavours. I've been back and forth abouth maybe ordering from them. Wasn't to sure about how long it will take etc.


----------



## capetocuba

Takes about 3 weeks from order.


----------



## shabbar

capetocuba said:


> What do you like? I can mix some up for you this coming weekend. You pay me for what it costs and you pay shipping. Happy to do this for the first 2 takers and limited to 3 x 30ml. Will give you recipe.


 
pm sent


----------



## Andre

NET Menthol Ice (GoodeJuice)
Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil (T-Max)
Bowdens Mate (5P)
Frenilla (Nicoticket)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Tark poison and CV Ry4. Awesome juices. My 2 top juices at the moment.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> NET Menthol Ice (GoodeJuice)
> Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil (T-Max)
> Bowdens Mate (5P)
> Frenilla (Nicoticket)




So to switch to a different flavour in the reo is as simple as swapping out bottles? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## capetocuba

MTB Orange Dream Bar and HHV tobacco


----------



## MarkK

I think so, there might be some flavour bleed, left over taste from the last juice

I vaped on Lekka Vapours - Elvis Breakfast (Still needs a few days, couldn't wait. Tastes great though)
and Five Pawns - Castle Long

Shout out @BhavZ  I did a lil @Silver in the Mob shop on the castle long. I even left while @Chop007 was distracted so he wouldn't notice how much my head was spinning =D

Chop, I'm about to crack the beer and see how well Castle Long pairs with barley and hops ;D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> So to switch to a different flavour in the reo is as simple as swapping out bottles?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
Hi @Yiannaki - yes in principle it is that easy and simple.
However, there is still some remnants of the flavour in the feedtube and obviously on the wick and deck. 
So for a more comprehensive switch you need to blow out the remnants from the feedtube and rewick. But that takes a minute or two.

In practice though, one tends to have ideal coil resistances for each of the flavour types. So putting some flavours in a set up optimised for another flavour type may not give the best result. It will vape fine but may not taste ideal.

So ideally one needs two setups - one for juices that prefer lower ohms/higher power and one for juices that "prefer" higher ohms/lower power.

For me, I like tobaccoes at about 0.9 ohms and fruits/minty ones at 1.2 to 1.4 ohms. So I would run those types of juices only on those devices...

Thats how it works for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## johan

5P Queenside @ 1Ω
VC Matterhorn @ 1Ω
WB Devil's Cut @ 0.7Ω


----------



## thekeeperza

CV RY4
Legend Lee
Tarks poison

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> So to switch to a different flavour in the reo is as simple as swapping out bottles?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Yes, if they are similar juices or you do not mind the initial mix. If not, blow out the tube from the top closing the air hole (after unscrewing the bottle and pulling it out until the tube is in the air space in the bottle). Then remove the bottle, blow out some more on a tissue. Dry burn (and rewick if using cotton) and put in new bottle and you should be good. If it is a cloying juice you might need to clean the tube with vodka spurted through with a syringe followed by some hot water.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

Woke up to hhv heavenly t. Had some bobas when i got home. And vm4 all day


----------



## ET

busy vaping my way through a tastebox, will do a proper listing of the stuff later but flo vapes kickass really lives up to its name. 4: very nom nom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I tasted Witches Brew Devil Cut and I think it was ... @vaalboy? I was surprisedby it and am off to see if there is any in stock?

Other than that it was 50/50 VM Strawberry/Menthol Ice and Menthol Ice with Coconut.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris

VM choc mint 12mg
VM vanilla custard 12mg 
Vape craving daydream 12mg
All 70%+ vg mixes.

All greatly improved by a proper hot water wash and dry burn.
I find the choc mint is still a bit pg heavy and will adjust mix in the next order.
Vm choc mint, vanilla custard 30ml and vm4 9mg 10ml order being placed tomorrow


----------



## Necris

@Rob Fisher, is the vm strawberry similar to the smurfette at all, or is it a riper flavour?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Necris said:


> @Rob Fisher, is the vm strawberry similar to the smurfette at all, or is it a riper flavour?


 
I've never tried Smurfette... sorry.

The VM Strawberry is big time Strawberry... nothing but pure Strawberry... I think it's one of his best juices.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> I tasted Witches Brew Devil Cut and I think it was ... @vaalboy? I was surprisedby it and am off to see if there is any in stock?
> 
> Other than that it was 50/50 VM Strawberry/Menthol Ice and Menthol Ice with Coconut.


 
Actually I think it was Blackbird now that I have been to visit the web site... no stock!


----------



## MarkK

5 Pawns Castle Long is tasting better on my own build ?
*Happy fface* Where is that beer...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

MarkK said:


> 5 Pawns Castle Long is tasting better on my own build ?
> *Happy fface* Where is that beer...


And give it some time vaping. The Sixty Four of 5P I did not like at first, but after vaping it for a day or two - just love it now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

capetocuba said:


> MTB Orange Dream Bar and HHV tobacco


 
How's the Orange Dream Bar? The comment-reviews put me off, although i think many of them found the orange too strong because they didn't let it steep.


----------



## capetocuba

I made mine 13% ODB and 2% Bavarian cream, steeped for 10 days. Its delicious! I've just made another which I cant wait to try. Its ODB @ 10%, rainbow sherbet @ 3% and Bavarian cream @ 2%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkK

@capetocuba every time you make a post i want to buy your stuff  
I'm still day dreaming about the custard you make- I have no idea what it/a custard vape tastes like but i am thinking about it the whole time ... lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cat

hmm, maybe i should get 4 x Bavarian Cream instead of 2. So far - although i haven't tried much - the Sweet Cream doesnt do the job.
Yes, makes sense, add Bavarian Cream to the Orange Dream Bar...that would make it how it's supposed to be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BansheeZA

got my bavarian cream today and it smells devine. still have to mix with vg and steep for a day or 5 cant wait

sent from my Telegraph Machine using Tapatalk stop

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BansheeZA

all mixed. bavarian cream with dulce de leche 20%
double ry4 also mixed 20%. now both bottles just have to steep a bit

sent from my Telegraph Machine using Tapatalk stop

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkK

Starting my morning with drips of castle long on the TridentV2! @Chop007 castle long is really growing on me  Excellent when combined with yesterdays left over custard drips

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Still busy with 
Tarks Old Gold
CraftVapour Melon on the rocks
And VM Choc Mint (of course)

Its been nearly 2 weeks i think. Nice flavours. Hope to review soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BansheeZA

busy vaping some VK bubblegum in the kayfun. but something is missing in there maybe i must ad some wacky wicks


----------



## Tom

I tried Bobas Bounty in the Kayfun for the first time....my verdict:

its by far better in the drippers at low ohms (0.2 - 0.4)! Then the real flavour comes out. In the Kayfun it was a bit bland.


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> I tried Bobas Bounty in the Kayfun for the first time....my verdict:
> 
> its by far better in the drippers at low ohms (0.2 - 0.4)! Then the real flavour comes out. In the Kayfun it was a bit bland.


 
Wow @Tom - 0.2 to 0.4 ohms - that is seriously pumping!


----------



## Paulie

Hi all,

So far i have tasted alot and am currently using my choices bellow:

Mtbakervapour:
Cinnamon roll (80vg - 20PG 12%mg)
Hawk Sauce (50vg - 50PG 12%mg)

Both amazing internaional juices!! caint get enuff 

Vape craving
Daydream (50vg - 50PG 12%mg)
Really nice roasted nutty flavour.

My favourate local juices!
Vapour mountain:
VM4 (50vg - 50PG 6%mg)

VapeKing:
Caramel toffie and cheesecake 50vg - 50PG 12%mg
Pineaple and Vk4

I will be trying some more this month and caint wait!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> Wow @Tom - 0.2 to 0.4 ohms - that is seriously pumping!


true...but I am serious about that for Bobas. Its amazing at this low ohms!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

mtbaker Caramel Candy 16% + Dulce de Leche 10%, 50-50, 12mg; enjoying it - and that after only 5 days steeping. 
.....maybe change it to 17% 9% next time.


----------



## Tom

back to H1N1.... it is my best!


----------



## steve

vape craving pleasure 
5 pawns gambit 
nicoticket custards last stand 
and @capetocuba sugar cookie with bavarian cream 
last two days

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> back to H1N1.... it is my best!


Had a taste of Wakonda! It is as good as if not better than H1N1. Get it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RoSsIkId

Vk4 most of the day.
Heavenly t and some bobas in the evening

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Rob Fisher said:


> I tasted Witches Brew Devil Cut and I think it was ... @vaalboy? I was surprisedby it and am off to see if there is any in stock?
> 
> Other than that it was 50/50 VM Strawberry/Menthol Ice and Menthol Ice with Coconut.


 
It was Blackbird @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher

vaalboy said:


> It was Blackbird @Rob Fisher


 
Thanks Markus... I have some on it's way from my Guru in CT!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollypop

I keep 2 tanks on me. For over a week my silver tank has been the home of VM Menthol Ice. I can't get enough of this one..... Today my 2nd tank has some VK Pina Colada. Nom nom.


----------



## Rob Fisher

VM Menthol Ice with VM Strawberry
VM Menthol Ice with VM Marshmellow
VM Menthol Ice with VM Coconut concentrate
VM Menthol Ice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimH

Craft Vapour Polar Express - 18mg using iClear30S on the MVP @ 8.0watts.
Has steeped beautifully and is now my second favourite flavour - Matterhorn Menthol is still on top of the list.


----------



## RoSsIkId

Oom @Rob Fisher would you like to try some VM menthol ice

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

F5 Refresh (Nicoticket)
Wakonda (Nicoticket) - A real purist's coffee with a back note of tobacco and a bit of vanilla.
Bowden's Mate (5P)
Whirling Dervish (SubOhm) - First toot as I type - love the spice hit, will report again later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RoSsIkId said:


> Oom @Rob Fisher would you like to try some VM menthol ice


 
Sure! I hear it's pretty good!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Snape of Vape

Dripping some new flavours
Alpha vapes - hoops 
Hurricane vapor - storm juice vanilla sky tobacco 
Komodo venom - sour apple breeze
Big heart flavors - strawberry doo


----------



## Tom

Andre said:


> F5 Refresh (Nicoticket)
> Wakonda (Nicoticket) - A real purist's coffee with a back note of tobacco and a bit of vanilla.
> Bowden's Mate (5P)
> Whirling Dervish (SubOhm) - First toot as I type - love the spice hit, will report again later.


Let us know more about the F5 and Wakonda


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> Let us know more about the F5 and Wakonda


The F5 I have been vaping for a few months now. Is a great natural orangy juice, but the short run has ended and they won't be doing it again - some of the flavours not available any more.
Wakonda - As I said above: A real purist's coffee with a back note of tobacco and a bit of vanilla. Great filter coffee (black) taste, which mellows as the day wears on. I am not a coffee juice lover, but this one has been put together so well that I had to like it. This has actually been made for a French company for some time and sold there. Thus, the taste caters for the European palate, which (as far as coffee goes) is closer to our SA palates too. They have now decided to sell it online. I speculate they did this because they are getting quite a lot of orders from outside the USA - and they had a test run with USA vapers. Methinks you won't be disappointed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Five Pawns Gambit. 1.2ohms at 16watts in kayfun 3.1 numb numb numb. It would be my ADV if I could afford it lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Five Pawns Gambit. 1.2ohms at 16watts in kayfun 3.1 num num num . It would be my ADV if I could afford it lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6ghost9

Vape Elixir Awesomesauce in my SVD with Twisp Clearo!


----------



## TylerD

Vape Orenda
Whirling Dervish



All day long!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yash

Went through a tank of each of these today on my Aerotank Mega and SVD @ 11watts:




Adventure and Pleasure


----------



## PeterHarris

today, well not really the whole day but since 3pm i and my wife have been enjoying Vapeking's WaterMelon

now i need to say, never has a juice brought back memories, but the 1st vape on this took me back to my childhood when my mom used to tell me go eat that outside as you will mess everywhere....

this tastes exactly like watermelon - well done VK.

@Gizmo @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Tarks Select Reserve Poison Elite (Getting that great Rum & Maple taste today @TylerD - verkleurmannetjie!)
Tarks Select Reserve Rasputin
Frenilla

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY

Vermillion Rivers Ky4 for the past couple of nights all night

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BhavZ

VM4, VM Mango, LV Elvis' Breakfast

and 

AV Gorilla Juice


----------



## Rob Fisher

Along with VM Menthol Ice and VK Watermelon I have the following loaded into Amanda and Missy! No review until I have vaped them for a day or two.


----------



## BhavZ

What is that second bottle rob? 

Sent from deep within a vape cloud


----------



## MarkK

@BhavZ i will share some with you  its whirling dervish  Awesome cinnamon custard! 
Got any boba's ? I need to get in on that


----------



## Rob Fisher

BhavZ said:


> What is that second bottle rob?


 
Whirling Dervish Vape O Renda from Sub Ohm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ

MarkK said:


> @BhavZ i will share some with you  its whirling dervish  Awesome cinnamon custard!
> Got any boba's ? I need to get in on that


Sorry dude, only got a few mils, this stuff is harder to get than chicken teeth, I feel your pain man.


----------



## MarkK

Maybe we meet up at vape mob some time and you can suck on mine if i can suck on yours
lol!
Would just like to try it  You must try this custard its pretty amazing


----------



## BhavZ

MarkK said:


> Maybe we meet up at vape mob some time and you can suck on mine if i can suck on yours
> lol!
> Would just like to try it  You must try this custard its pretty amazing


custard from?

Yeah dude sure, just bring your own drip tip, dont wanna be transmitting and VSD (Vape Sharing Disease)


----------



## MarkK

Custard from Vape Orenda called "Whirling Dirvish"
I bought a bottle from sub ohm like a week or 2 ago. very tasty import juice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Vape Orenda
Whirling Dervish
All day long!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK

@Juicy Vapor SA - Kick Ass Chocolate (in the russian 91% on the nemi!)
yum


----------



## Snape of Vape

Lick vapors - Carmilla 
It's good for a caramel vanilla juice, others seem to like it that have tried it, but not for me as I'm not a fan of either in food or dessert. Will be going into the swap box.


----------



## Andre

Sixty Four (5P)
Bowden's Mate (5P)
Tark's Troy (SubOhm)
F5 Refresh (Nicoticket)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Put VK5 to the test today. 

Full day dedicated in Kazumi. 
Will do a review after I had it in a little longer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkK

Andre said:


> Sixty Four (5P)
> Bowden's Mate (5P)
> Tark's Troy (SubOhm)
> F5 Refresh (Nicoticket)


 
You making me break out the 5P Castle Long  Just need to re-coil my trident!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Today was Tarks Rasputin. Awesome sauce!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

Heather's Heavenly, Dark Horse. i like it. Real tobacco flavour, seems like Gauloise plain, or some strong dark pipe tobacco. Quite weird, after i got used to vaping being sweet non-tobacco flavours. And in a EVOD on the istaste vv - i thought about it this morning, thought maybe i don't want to see how strong it is in the Aerotank, so i refilled the EVOD with it and put mtb Coumarin Pipe + Coffee + Caramel Candy in the Aerotank for the CANA.

Yesterday i tried HHV Huntsman. i didn't like it, kind of strong and pungent, i think it has cinnamon or something in it. i think it would settle down after a week or two. It's now 19 days since it was shipped to me. i didn't actually dislike it, just that it had that sort of after-impression that puts you off. i refilled the EVOD with my mtb Coumarin+Caramel+etc and the Huntsman sure stayed there with it, not bad. So i'll try it again after a week or two, but i think maybe i'll end up using it as a tobacco flavourant.


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Today was Tarks Rasputin. Awesome sauce!


Glad you like it. Felt almost responsible since you got it on my review. Have tried Tarks Troy as well since. Beautiful natural apple with the tobacco - reminds me a bit of Poison without the changeling characteristics.


----------



## Andre

Cat said:


> Heather's Heavenly, Dark Horse. i like it. Real tobacco flavour, seems like Gauloise plain, or some strong dark pipe tobacco. Quite weird, after i got used to vaping being sweet non-tobacco flavours. And in a EVOD on the istaste vv - i thought about it this morning, thought maybe i don't want to see how strong it is in the Aerotank, so i refilled the EVOD with it and put mtb Coumarin Pipe + Coffee + Caramel Candy in the Aerotank for the CANA.
> 
> Yesterday i tried HHV Huntsman. i didn't like it, kind of strong and pungent, i think it has cinnamon or something in it. i think it would settle down after a week or two. It's now 19 days since it was shipped to me. i didn't actually dislike it, just that it had that sort of after-impression that puts you off. i refilled the EVOD with my mtb Coumarin+Caramel+etc and the Huntsman sure stayed there with it, not bad. So i'll try it again after a week or two, but i think maybe i'll end up using it as a tobacco flavourant.


Get some Menthol concentrate from Vapour Mountain and add ½ to 1 drop per ml to your Huntsman for a change of taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Andre said:


> Glad you like it. Felt almost responsible since you got it on my review. Have tried Tarks Troy as well since. Beautiful natural apple with the tobacco - reminds me a bit of Poison without the changeling characteristics.


Was a weird taste at first but changed into something awesome. I will try the troy on my next run. Enjoying the VOWD and Rasputin at the moment to much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Was a weird taste at first but changed into something awesome. I will try the troy on my next run. Enjoying the VOWD and Rasputin at the moment to much!


VOWD?


----------



## TylerD

Vape Oranda Whirling Dervish.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Craft Vapours: RY4, YELLOW SUBMARINE AND HONEY BADGER

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

The Inhaler said:


> Craft Vapours: RY4, YELLOW SUBMARINE AND HONEY BADGER


 
Hi @The Inhaler - care to share some quick impressions on those?
Am keen to place an order with CV for a few juices and a bit unsure.
I know I want to try the RY4 - but not sure about the others in your trio?


----------



## TylerD

Silver said:


> Hi @The Inhaler - care to share some quick impressions on those?
> Am keen to place an order with CV for a few juices and a bit unsure.
> I know I want to try the RY4 - but not sure about the others in your trio?


Get them all @Silver !  Did you get some of the Vape Oranda?


----------



## Silver

TylerD said:


> Get them all @Silver !  Did you get some of the Vape Oranda?


 
No I didn't

That @RevnLucky7 is keeping me too busy still on Vape Craving and Tarks 
Will get there at some point...

You know me - like 10 days per juice - then lots of notes and then distill into a review.... 

Sometimes I wish I could just be free and chop and change on a daily basis.... ha ha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

Silver said:


> No I didn't
> 
> That @RevnLucky7 is keeping me too busy still on Vape Craving and Tarks
> Will get there at some point...
> 
> You know me - like 10 days per juice - then lots of notes and then distill into a review....
> 
> Sometimes I wish I could just be free and chop and change on a daily basis.... ha ha


Fight Club is not a film about fighting. It’s a narrative about life and getting rid of the corporate and cultural influences (or perhaps the confluence of the two) that control our lives. These are some of our favorite minimalist quotes from the film.
1.The things you own end up owning you.
2.It’s only after we’ve lost everything that we’re free to do anything.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tom

u guys are very lucky to have top class juices easily available nowadays!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TylerD

Tom said:


> u guys are very lucky to have top class juices easily available nowadays!


Tom, you will LOVE Vape Oranda Whirling Darvish! You want me to send you some?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom

TylerD said:


> Tom, you will LOVE Vape Oranda Whirling Darvish! You want me to send you some?


thx for the offer....i will wait patiently for the planned business trip to SA...for now at least. If it does not happen till September we must talk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom

however....right now life is good here. summer, parties, beer fests all over. not in a hurry for a cold place

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

You gonna be broke when you leave SA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

TylerD said:


> You gonna be broke when you leave SA.


I know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

anyone heard of Manabush? Vapers in the UK are raving about it. thinking of getting some samples.


----------



## Tom

http://www.manabush.com/


----------



## TylerD

Tom said:


> anyone heard of Manabush? Vapers in the UK are raving about it. thinking of getting some samples.


Looks promising!


----------



## Tom

i read quite a bit on planet of the vapes about this juices. Powwow and Ixcacao is what I am looking at getting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh my Word! Is there anything finer that a fresh battery... a new wick... and Vapour Mountian Menthol Ice with some drops of VM Coconut concentrate!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Superb @Rob Fisher 
Agree 100%
New wick and new batt rocks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarkK

Just re-discovered my SVD
Whirling away at 4.7 volts  on a 1.5ohm build
Love this dervish!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cat

those scissors look like good Solingen stuff. (friend at office showed me one he'd bought at a factory there.)


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cat said:


> those scissors look like good Solingen stuff. (friend at office showed me one he'd bought at a factory there.)


 
Not sure on the make but they were not cheap... I really wanted a decent pair and it does make life a whole lot easier!


----------



## Sir Vape

Silver said:


> Hi @The Inhaler - care to share some quick impressions on those?
> Am keen to place an order with CV for a few juices and a bit unsure.
> I know I want to try the RY4 - but not sure about the others in your trio?


 

Silver just do it. They are pretty damn awesome. RY4 reminds me a bit of VM Guevarra but smoother. Very impressed. Yellow Sub is the bomb!!! Honey Badger I have not really had time to test it properly but I can see it being a fav of mine. Crafts juices are complex and well made. Very impressed and I rate them up there with a number of international top juices I have tried. I prefer local and the our guys are getting better and better. VM and Craft are my fav at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Tom

So... pulled the trigger on apparently UK's finest juice. Ordered 6 out of 7 flavours from manabush. Only left out the banana tobacco. Cannot stomach anything banana since devils cut.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KieranD

I am gonna be smashing these bad boys


----------



## TylerD

KieranD said:


> I am gonna be smashing these bad boys
> 
> View attachment 7949


See you tonight @KieranD !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

I want to know what u think about mothers milk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom

Make no mistake....its a good juice. But there are others similar and equally good and not that much hype about it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

VM4 today in my KF 3.1 @ 1.20hms and Yaeliq Butterscotch tobacco in my in my Russian @ 1.1ohms...


----------



## TylerD

Tarks POISON! O yeah!


----------



## Metal Liz

for me today it's been a mix of:
Synfonya nocciola and menta 

oh and a little bit of Lyle's special mix that he spotted me little bit of, it's super yum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Just had some VM Lee, Flava French Vanilla and some of Sky Blue's baked apple from the taste box. Nom, nom


----------



## Sir Vape

Just had some VM Lee, Flava French Vanilla and some of Sky Blue's baked apple from the taste box. Nom, nom


----------



## capetocuba

Orange dream bar on Reo 9mg, Tarks Old Gold 12mg & DIY 555 etc etc 9mg on both my russians


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkK

Vaping Vape Mob Tbac Brew on my MK

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mauritz

I vaped .. something fruity , something new... something a little like sunday after lunch ....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Necris

Got my vm tracking number today 
He who hesitates vapes....smurfette.
Lordie I dont like it, but I topped up a tank with dragon menthol marked "vg"
Toothache within 5 puffs.
Im loving my last mpt3 of vape craving daydream.


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

OMW Kippies Black Gold straight with VM Menthol Ice in a REO is heaven on earth!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Matt

Nicoticket grandmothers danish roll and nicoticket banana pudding best banana flavour I had so far.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Mauritz said:


> I vaped .. something fruity , something new... something a little like sunday after lunch ....


What does that mean???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mauritz

I wanted to take part in the thread too but cant share what I was vaping on just yet... I'll refrain in the future :0

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Mauritz said:


> I wanted to take part in the thread too but cant share what I was vaping on just yet... I'll refrain in the future :0


 

You cant tease us like that


----------



## M4dm0nk3y

Perpetual Check by Five Pawns; I can't seem to get enough of the stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Gambit and Grandmaster by five pawns.
Elvis Breakfast by Lekka Vapors
Plasma Juice by Vape Elixir
Apple Pi and Baked Apple by Skyblue
My own NET Italian coffee 90pg/10vg zero nic nectar.


----------



## Cat

Why so much PG? You usually do that? 

And you used Italian, dark roast, oily, i thought to stay away from dark roasts. 
i decided yesterday to give up on mtbaker coffee flavourant. Even at only 3% of total, it worked for a while. Aerotank Mega, then i found the last 15% or so in the tank, it had formed a dark glob that wouldn't remix. i can't see that i'm doing anything wrong, so i wonder how they can sell the stuff. Although i hadn't seen anything like that in the comment-reviews there.


----------



## Sir Vape

Mauritz said:


> I wanted to take part in the thread too but cant share what I was vaping on just yet... I'll refrain in the future :0


I SEE A FINE COMING

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Inhaler said:


> I SEE A FINE COMING


 
Yes I also see a large fine coming!


----------



## Metal Liz

this morning I haven't mustered up the courage to get out of bed yet, so with coffee delivered to my bedside, breaking benjamin playing on the external and my laptop in front of me, i'm vaping on the last left overs of yesterday's juices, being the Symfonias mixed with some VM Menthol Ice that i topped the Aerotank up with last night and the last couple of drops of Lyle's special mix  will have to get up soon to go refill, but then it's time for my cycle down to the beachfront too, so trying to stretch this lounging around for a little longer hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

@Metal Liz i'm also still in bed. Me and my friend made a famly bed infront of the tv with the children as her husband is on a hunting trip and Jaco is still in hospital. Whaching "The Little Mermaid"

Vaping on my beloved VK5 and Tinkerbell and Mpt3.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

annemarievdh said:


> Whaching "The Little Mermaid"


 
That's my favourite Disney movie!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Andre

annemarievdh said:


> @Metal Liz i'm also still in bed. Me and my friend made a famly bed infront of the tv with the children as her husband is on a hunting trip and Jaco is still in hospital. Whaching "The Little Mermaid"
> 
> Vaping on my beloved VK5 and Tinkerbell and Mpt3.


How is Jaco doing? Have they been able to get the swelling down?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Rob Fisher said:


> That's my favourite Disney movie!


 
Hahaha know it by hard by now.


----------



## Metal Liz

for me its now time to get up, Sean and Mark just left to take his KTM to the mechanic for fixing... and I'm sitting with 2 empty ecigs, guess it's time to start my day, grab the ipod and go for that cycle, want to push myself today and go for a nice loooooong one  just need to figure out the settings on my bike's computer so it works hahaha! think i'll fill up my ecigs when i get back  Oh no what am i talking about hahaha, i need one filled atleast for a stop-off vape at the beach, whoop whoop yeah

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

annemarievdh said:


> Hahaha know it by hard by now.


 
I know it pretty well and do use a dingelhopper sometimes too!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Andre said:


> How is Jaco doing? Have they been able to get the swelling down?


 
Thanks for asking. Last knight the swelling was way better, still need to get up and go and see how it looks this morning. Hope he will come home today. Still blue and the blue is turning green now, so it looks better.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 7964



Wow @Rob Fisher , the spinner setup is making an appearance!
How is that VK watermelon?

And how is the CraftVapour Melon on the Rocks treating you? Those two flavours would make for a good comparison.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Metal Liz said:


> this morning I haven't mustered up the courage to get out of bed yet, so with coffee delivered to my bedside, breaking benjamin playing on the external and my laptop in front of me, i'm vaping on the last left overs of yesterday's juices, being the Symfonias mixed with some VM Menthol Ice that i topped the Aerotank up with last night and the last couple of drops of Lyle's special mix  will have to get up soon to go refill, but then it's time for my cycle down to the beachfront too, so trying to stretch this lounging around for a little longer hahaha



Aah the joys of living in CT! Cycling down to the beach! Enjoy that

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Wow @Rob Fisher , the spinner setup is making an appearance!
> How is that VK watermelon?
> 
> And how is the CraftVapour Melon on the Rocks treating you? Those two flavours would make for a good comparison.


 
I quite enjoy the VK Watermelon... I probably need to try it in a REO to give it a fair chance!

And I enjoy the Melon on the Rocks and it's in a REO. The two are quite different and the Melon on the Rocks is a lot of green melon which I do enjoy!

The Witches Brew I thought I would like because I tasted it in @vaalboy's REO but when I got it home and into one of mine I wasn't as crazy about it... and then a new convert arrived to collect his stuff I bought him and he stole it!... well he didn't really steal it... he got it at a good price.


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I quite enjoy the VK Watermelon... I probably need to try it in a REO to give it a fair chance!
> 
> And I enjoy the Melon on the Rocks and it's in a REO. The two are quite different and the Melon on the Rocks is a lot of green melon which I do enjoy!
> 
> The Witches Brew I thought I would like because I tasted it in @vaalboy's REO but when I got it home and into one of mine I wasn't as crazy about it... and then a new convert arrived to collect his stuff I bought him and he stole it!... well he didn't really steal it... he got it at a good price.



Lol @Rob Fisher 
Thanks for the impressions. Am waiting for VK to launch 18mg then i would like to try their watermelon. Especially if you say you quite enjoy it. 

As for WB Blackbird, I was going to say I found I had to give it some time. Initially I wasnt too impressed. It was nice but not amazing. Then after a few days it became really awesome. Also, what ohms were you vaping it at? I think Blackbird needs some power. 

Lucky convert of yours who walked out with Blackbird!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Well today I am down one REO (since 'loaning' it to my mom for the weekend)

Havent refilled the Mini

So I have just got one device operational today. Quite unusual, i cant remember if this has ever happened to me before. Lol

I have loaded *Tarks Poison Elite* for the first time.
Its nice. Interesting flavour that is quite difficult to describe
This will be fun

Incidentally, puffing on one device is not great. Having 2 flavours running at the same time is way, way better.


----------



## Cat

Heather's Heavenly Vapors, Dragon's Fire - good cigarette tobacco flavour, not toasted, not aromatic. If you smoked Rothmans, Consulate and so on, not Lexington, Texan, etc.
Steeped 18 days shipping time + 4 or 5 days, say 3 weeks. Fine like that.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> As for WB Blackbird, I was going to say I found I had to give it some time. Initially I wasnt too impressed. It was nice but not amazing. Then after a few days it became really awesome. Also, what ohms were you vaping it at? I think Blackbird needs some power.


 
Yip @Andre did warn me about that and I tried it at 1,1Ω and while I didn't hate it at that price I would rather it went to a good cause of a convert... I didn't really want to sell it and wanted to try it again at maybe more power but I didn't really have any juices he liked except the Witches Brew so that went to a good cause!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Cat said:


> Heather's Heavenly Vapors, Dragon's Breath - good cigarette tobacco flavour, not toasted, not aromatic. If you smoked Rothmans, Consulate and so on, not Lexington, Texan, etc.



Interesting @Cat. Sounds great. 
Is that Dragons breath or Dragons Fire?


----------



## Cat

Sorry, correction: Dragon's Fire. (i'll edit.) 

i've switched back to Dark Horse now, in an EVOD 1. It seeems less strong and pungent than it did at first, the first 2 or 3 tanks. It's what i'd recommend to people starting out with vaping, wanting tobacco flavours, tobacco substitutes - if they smoked strong cigarettes or pipe tobacco.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Cat said:


> Sorry, correction: Dragon's Fire. (i'll edit.)
> 
> i've switched back to Dark Horse now, in an EVOD 1. It seeems less strong and pungent than it did at first, the first 2 or 3 tanks. It's what i'd recommend to people starting out with vaping, wanting tobacco flavours, tobacco substitutes - if they smoked strong cigarettes or pipe tobacco.


 

HHV do make really good tobacco flavoured juices!
I got some Huntsman before and really enjoyed that


----------



## Cat

Huntsman i didn't like, i'm letting it steep for a week or so more before i try it again. 

Now i'm back on the Dragon's Fire, in the same EVOD clearo; it's better now. Taste/perception change and there was a few drops of Dark Horse in the tank, and the wick soaked in Dark Horse. So, maybe i'm going to be doing some slight tweaking of HHV.  Few drops of Dark Horse in a bottle of Dragon's Fire. 
i'd order more, big bottles, right now, but there i've still got Pirate's Booty to try. 

This sure beats Liqua and Twisp tobacco flavours. But then, they are not NET. 
........Whyyy did i order a bottle of mtbaker East Coast flavourant. i'm not interested in any other tobacco flavours now. Unless my Boxer homebrew works out ok.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Cat said:


> Huntsman i didn't like, i'm letting it steep for a week or so more before i try it again.
> 
> Now i'm back on the Dragon's Fire, in the same EVOD clearo; it's better now. Taste/perception change and there was a few drops of Dark Horse in the tank, and the wick soaked in Dark Horse. So, maybe i'm going to be doing some slight tweaking of HHV.  Few drops of Dark Horse in a bottle of Dragon's Fire.
> i'd order more, big bottles, right now, but there i've still got Pirate's Booty to try.
> 
> This sure beats Liqua and Twisp tobacco flavours. But then, they are not NET.
> ........Whyyy did i order a bottle of mtbaker East Coast flavourant. i'm not interested in any other tobacco flavours now. Unless my Boxer homebrew works out ok.


 
Great stuff there @Cat - is your EVOD is custom coiled?


----------



## Cat

No! i can't imagine trying to do such small coils. Strikes me i'd better get new glasses first. i have wire coming, with a Russian 91, but i need to start building coils for the Aerotank Mega. Or find out why the base is shorting them. 
And i have 2 more EVOD 1's coming, because the fasttech EVOD battery i bought pushed in the pin on one, so that it doesn't work with the vv or the Twisp batteries, and the clone battery doesn't work properly anyway. :/ ...i wonder why, can't figure it out.


----------



## Limbo

Cat said:


> No! i can't imagine trying to do such small coils. Strikes me i'd better get new glasses first. i have wire coming, with a Russian 91, but i need to start building coils for the Aerotank Mega. Or find out why the base is shorting them.
> And i have 2 more EVOD 1's coming, because the fasttech EVOD battery i bought pushed in the pin on one, so that it doesn't work with the vv or the Twisp batteries, and the clone battery doesn't work properly anyway. :/ ...i wonder why, can't figure it out.


Shorting when you turn it in? That's the outside coil wire that's too long. When you tighten it into the base, the isolating rubber compress causing a short. Happened too me a couple of times, pain in the ass to get it right.


----------



## Cat

I don't know. i just refilled the tank and wondered why i got no vapour. Looked at the display - the CANA - and it said SHORTED. ok, try the coil that shorted a few days ago - nope, still SHORTED. (That coil head, about a week ago, i thought i hadn't dried the Aerotank base well enough; i got the SHORTED error when i reassembled it, so since then i've been more careful about drying the base.) Put in a new coil head, same. So now i don't want to try another coil head, in case the Aerotank base is doing it.


----------



## Snape of Vape

Big heart flavors - strawpeary do on the kfl+
Changed to silica for the first time, flavour is awesome!


----------



## Paulie

In my tanks

hana 14 watts - 1 ohm(kayfun) - VK watermelon and pineapple mix hmm yummy
smok furys (kayfun) - mtbaker cinnemon (my fav)
turtle mod (taifun) - mtbaker butter peacun (very nice)

On the drippers im rocking mtbaker hawk sauce and apple pie

the problem is i dont know which one ill stick to tnight as i ran out of juice at the vet tday and was stressing lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK

Soo many tobacs being discussed, i need to get this craft vapour into my russian!

Who else makes a good tobac locally? as close as can be to a ciggie, craving that toasted flavour of a styvesant (Stinky )

Can any one source organic untreated tobac? If it grew in your back yard and you only gave it water i want some! not the wakky tobakky  just the normal tobacc for now  Absolutly no additives/pesticides as this will come out in the extraction process, I have a plan here  If some one can get me/direct me to where i can buy a tobaco plant it would be appreciated  

Also, what did I vape today?

A Cana 30W with @Chop007! I Blew his mind up and made him dance behind the counter with some whirling dervish today!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cat

There were some pics posted a while ago, tw0 organic [?] cigarette tobaccos from a tobacconist in Cape Town. 

hmm, so now i'm infusing PG with pesticides, with the Boxer. :S 
Do tobacco plants need pesticides? i've often heard that nicotine can be used as a pesticide.


----------



## Gazzacpt

Cat said:


> There were some pics posted a while ago, tw0 organic [?] cigarette tobaccos from a tobacconist in Cape Town.
> 
> hmm, so now i'm infusing PG with pesticides, with the Boxer. :S
> Do tobacco plants need pesticides? i've often heard that nicotine can be used as a pesticide.


Yeah theres a tobacconist on greenmarket square that has the organic stuff @capetocuba has the details.


----------



## capetocuba

Gazzacpt said:


> Yeah theres a tobacconist on greenmarket square that has the organic stuff @capetocuba has the details.


Sturks on Greenmarket square.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Alex

Cat said:


> Why so much PG? You usually do that?
> 
> And you used Italian, dark roast, oily, i thought to stay away from dark roasts.
> i decided yesterday to give up on mtbaker coffee flavourant. Even at only 3% of total, it worked for a while. Aerotank Mega, then i found the last 15% or so in the tank, it had formed a dark glob that wouldn't remix. i can't see that i'm doing anything wrong, so i wonder how they can sell the stuff. Although i hadn't seen anything like that in the comment-reviews there.


 
I'm no expert, but I thought PG would be better for extracting the coffee, as to the Italian Dark Roast- well I like my coffee strong dark and bitter. And these are the beans I use in the espresso machine. The mix is about 2 weeks old now, and I try it every now and then to see how it's progressing. I didn't filter it completely, and there are still some solid bits of coffee in the mix to add more flavour. So far I'm pleaseed with the results, but most others would probably not like my coffee preferance.


----------



## MarkK

Nicotine is a very effective pesticide yes, but there are bugs designed to attack tobacco plants, I believe its a type of catapillar that is immune to the nic and just goes mad munching through whole grows.

Look you dont need to bin it, you sound like you are doing a cold extraction? This will not pull as much of the additives out, although they will be present for sure in the final product.

Its not quite as bad as the Stinky. With the cig you inhale smoke from a burning tube of paper with chemicals and plant leaves. with vape there is no combustion so these additives are not burning as hot as they usually would. There is no tar or residue's.

I do not have answers here because I have not really seen any one testing ejuice on any level.

I'm going to be buying one of these!
Going to be AWESOME for testing everything but most importantly E-Juice


https://d2pq0u4uni88oo.cloudfront.net/projects/905552/video-399965-h264_high.mp4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

sheet. LOL. solid bits in the mix.   
i also like dark roast espresso, only, but i'm worried about clogging wicks and coils. and i figured that just because that's how i drink it, doesn't mean i have to vape it like that. Twisp Cafe Latte that i liked so much, would hate to drink coffee like that. i hate filter coffee, and milky coffee. People at office are shocked at my "instant espresso". 
What i got for this...i forget the brand name, Checkers,...different countries. i got beans, so it can be ground immediately before it gets PG on it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat

waaoww! that thing is awesome! what does it cost - 10,000 bucks? ....hey, i'm retiring soon, maybe i could get one of those and go around scanning things for people - for a small fee?   
...they keep saying apps - hopefully that means android too. and they said development kit - wow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Cat said:


> sheet. LOL. solid bits in the mix.
> i also like dark roast espresso, only, but i'm worried about clogging wicks and coils. and i figured that just because that's how i drink it, doesn't mean i have to vape it like that. Twisp Cafe Latte that i liked so much, would hate to drink coffee like that. i hate filter coffee, and milky coffee. People at office are shocked at my "instant espresso".
> What i got for this...i forget the brand name, Checkers,...different countries. i got beans, so it can be ground immediately before it gets PG on it.


 
Yeah, I'm not worried about clogging up anything, I simply drip a few drops in the reo. And changing wicks is a 2 minute job. Besides vaping, coffee is my other passion. I luv the stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MarkK

Its just been kick-started, price is $200 so roughly 2k  I'm highly excited for that  


This is a technology and awesome playlist YOU WILL NOT RETURN FROM!
Newest and most amazing tech in the world 



 My pleasure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

i must check it out more. i'm going to be occupied with something for the next year or so...but hell, this can't be postponed, procrastinated, i would have to find time to get into the app development as well.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shabbar

Rob Fisher said:


> I quite enjoy the VK Watermelon... I probably need to try it in a REO to give it a fair chance!
> 
> And I enjoy the Melon on the Rocks and it's in a REO. The two are quite different and the Melon on the Rocks is a lot of green melon which I do enjoy!
> 
> The Witches Brew I thought I would like because I tasted it in @vaalboy's REO but when I got it home and into one of mine I wasn't as crazy about it... and then a new convert arrived to collect his stuff I bought him and he stole it!... well he didn't really steal it... he got it at a good price.


 


i called dibbs !!! 

wonder how you gonna make up for this


----------



## Chop007

MarkK said:


> Soo many tobacs being discussed, i need to get this craft vapour into my russian!
> 
> Who else makes a good tobac locally? as close as can be to a ciggie, craving that toasted flavour of a styvesant (Stinky )
> 
> Can any one source organic untreated tobac? If it grew in your back yard and you only gave it water i want some! not the wakky tobakky  just the normal tobacc for now  Absolutly no additives/pesticides as this will come out in the extraction process, I have a plan here  If some one can get me/direct me to where i can buy a tobaco plant it would be appreciated
> 
> Also, what did I vape today?
> 
> A Cana 30W with @Chop007! I Blew his mind up and made him dance behind the counter with some whirling dervish today!


Ha ha ha ha dancing, more like doing the Silver. Awesome flavor that dervish thanks bro that was lots of fun. The Trident on 0.7 ohms and the Hana on 20. 5 watts really pumped the clouds, flavor was super kieff. Thanks bro it was Legendary.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MarkK

Haha it was an awesome vape session !

I am going to fill that store with rain clouds soon

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

shabbar said:


> i called dibbs !!!
> 
> wonder how you gonna make up for this


 
I'm sorry @shabbar! I had no intention of selling it but it was for a good cause... plus I will be getting another bottle soon and if I flog that it will be to you...

How about I make it up to you by going to the post office tomorrow and putting a little something in a box to send to you?


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> Yeah, I'm not worried about clogging up anything, I simply drip a few drops in the reo. And changing wicks is a 2 minute job. Besides vaping, coffee is my other passion. I luv the stuff.


Give Wakonda (Nicoticket) a go for that pure roasted black coffee taste.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Vaping some deliciouse Dulce De Leche form SkyBlueVaping on my VapeCase and mPt3

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gazzacpt

annemarievdh said:


> Vaping some deliciouse Dulce De Leche form SkyBlueVaping on my VapeCase and mPt3


Do iPhones need an antenna to get better signal now? 



Enjoy

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Gazzacpt said:


> Do iPhones need an antenna to get better signal now?
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy


 
I must admit the signal is good with the antenna on it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## crack2483

Hhv Darkhorse in the igo-L dripper. Tasting good so far

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Limbo

VM4 in the Aqua, double RY4 in the Kayfun and menthol is on the dripper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M4dm0nk3y

Vape Elixir Incognito in my Tobh - my all day Vape  (Tastes better in my Tobh vs Magma imo; I'm realising some flavours are better when muted a touch)


----------



## Cat

crack2483 said:


> Hhv Darkhorse in the igo-L dripper. Tasting good so far


 
i'm quite confused between the Dark Horse and the Pirates Booty. Today was Pirates Booty but it changes...i'm think i'm only going to pick up the difference again if i...if i time it right, and i'd better clean the wick  i think i prefer Pirates Booty, the initial impression that it was smoother and slightly sweeter - not sweet, just a hint.  Caribbean tobacco. 
It must be potent in the dripper!  ...this stuff is strong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

kahlua cream from Sky blue - Russian
Amaretto from Vape Cartel - Reo
Bobas Bounty from Alien Visions - Reo
Dulche De Leche from Sky Blue - Reo
Plasma Juice from Vape Elixir - Evod
Grandmaster from Five Pawns - Reo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Cat said:


> i'm quite confused between the Dark Horse and the Pirates Booty. Today was Pirates Booty but it changes...i'm think i'm only going to pick up the difference again if i...if i time it right, and i'd better clean the wick  i think i prefer Pirates Booty, the initial impression that it was smoother and slightly sweeter - not sweet, just a hint.  Caribbean tobacco.
> It must be potent in the dripper!  ...this stuff is strong.


I used to consume a lot of HHV tobaccos. The drier/earthier stuff are Huntsman, Dark Horse, Gaia. Pirate's Booty is right in the middle between the dry and the sweeter juices. Then the sweeter juices like Heavenly Tobacco, Legend, Dragon's Fire, etc. A newish one I like is Maple Eh?, which has just an edge of maple sweetness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> kahlua cream from Sky blue - Russian
> Amaretto from Vape Cartel - Reo
> Bobas Bounty from Alien Visions - Reo
> Dulche De Leche from Sky Blue - Reo
> Plasma Juice from Vape Elixir - Evod
> Grandmaster from Five Pawns - Reo


You have been switching a lot of juices today - yip, you are in dire need of another Reo!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> You have been switching a lot of juices today - yip, you are in dire need of another Reo!


 
Indeed,


----------



## Cat

Andre, thanks. i think i'll get a 100ml of Pirate's Booty, and try something else.....hmm, which would you say is the smoothest or "creamiest"? ..without the tobacco being overwhelmed by anything else.


----------



## Silver

I've been busy with the following for nearly a week:

- Tark's Poison Elite
- CraftVapour Wild Wiberry
- VM Choc Mint

Tark's Poison Elite is doing well. Am liking it more as I vape it more. Such a difficult one to describe accurately. The review is going to be challenging  Settled nicely on 0.85 ohms in the REO

CraftVapour Wild Wiberry is nice but have had some difficulties getting the right coil. A bit of a subdued vape so far. Now on 1.2 ohms (in the REO) and seems to be optimal.

My VM Choc Mint got "upgraded" from 1.4 ohms to 1.3 ohms. My REO Mini just fires so beautifully. And this coil is working a charm. 1.3 ohms seems to be the new level for me and I am happy. If one goes too low on the ohms, the choc flavour gets too muted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Cat said:


> Andre, thanks. i think i'll get a 100ml of Pirate's Booty, and try something else.....hmm, which would you say is the smoothest or "creamiest"? ..without the tobacco being overwhelmed by anything else.


For me the Maple Eh?, but taste is subjective of course. Many here are in love with the Heavenly Tobacco, but too sweet for me.


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> I've been busy with the following for nearly a week:
> 
> - Tark's Poison Elite
> - CraftVapour Wild Wiberry
> - VM Choc Mint
> 
> Tark's Poison Elite is doing well. Am liking it more as I vape it more. Such a difficult one to describe accurately. The review is going to be challenging  Settled nicely on 0.85 ohms in the REO
> 
> CraftVapour Wild Wiberry is nice but have had some difficulties getting the right coil. A bit of a subdued vape so far. Now on 1.2 ohms (in the REO) and seems to be optimal.
> 
> My VM Choc Mint got "upgraded" from 1.4 ohms to 1.3 ohms. My REO Mini just fires so beautifully. And this coil is working a charm. 1.3 ohms seems to be the new level for me and I am happy. If one goes too low on the ohms, the choc flavour gets too muted.


Same experience on the Craft Vapour Wiberry for me, almost as if the real taste stays elusive. Tried their Artisan RY4 and hated it, all I taste and smell is that absolute tobacco and something burnt sweet - do not think further steeping will help for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

Andre said:


> For me the Maple Eh?, but taste is subjective of course. Many here are in love with the Heavenly Tobacco, but too sweet for me.


 
Thanks. i must read the descriptions again. There are two Heavenly - or Heaven something,... 
i don't know what maple syrup tastes like - but then again, the taste of the real thing is not much to go with vaping juice. i'm thinking it's sort of sweet but not sickly sweet, or sweet like candy. And i always disliked sweet taste in cigarettes, like Texan used to do...i think it was Texan, pretty sure. And i don't want to take a chance on cocoa or chocolate with tobacco...seems to me that anything like that would confuse me. As it is, i'm finding this stuff a bit changeable. One time i went out to the smokers deck this afternoon, the Pirates Booty (in an EVOD on the vv) was great, then a while later, it was harsh on the throat again.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Blueberry Cheesecake - thanks for the suggestion @JB1987

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Diy Swedish Fish (mbv concentrate)
Level 1 elixir mmmm peach
H1N1 which my stock of is running dangerously low.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mauritz

@Andre 

Just cant catch them all hey  . Working on some new stuff to round out our lineup. Based on your previous like, I'm sure it will please your palette


----------



## Andre

Mauritz said:


> @Andre
> 
> Just cant catch them all hey  . Working on some new stuff to round out our lineup. Based on your previous like, I'm sure it will please your palette


That would be wonderful.


----------



## crack2483

Hhv Heavenly Tobacco. My bestest, favourite juice EVER! 
Can't put it down. Tastes like Diddle Daddle. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK

yum! Now I need some of that 2


----------



## SonOfTheSoil

This is probably completely the wrong section to ask this ... But here goes ... Does anyone know where I can find some good quality high VG juice in or around Johannesburg ?


----------



## SonOfTheSoil

Sorry , my bad . I meant already flavoured :/


----------



## Rob Fisher

www.vapeking.co.za


----------



## SonOfTheSoil

Rob Fisher said:


> www.vapeking.co.za


Hi Rob , is Vape King not 50/50 ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

They will make whatever you want! Just ask @Stroodlepuff and she will have it made for you.

It may take a day or two or more depending on their schedule.

Or you could always order from Vapour Mountain or Just B both of which who will make whatever you want.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> They will make whatever you want! Just ask @Stroodlepuff and she will have it made for you.


 
I wish I could @Rob Fisher unfortunately all our base is premixed at 50/50 - best bet would be Eciggies or Twisp


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> I wish I could @Rob Fisher unfortunately all our base is premixed at 50/50 - best bet would be Eciggies or Twisp


 
Ahhh thanks Stroods!

IN that case your best bet is to get Vapour Mountain in CT or @Just B in Durban to make it up special for you. I doubt any of the retailers have 100VG flavoured on the shelf.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Castle long in the kayfun, and gambit in the ithaka.


----------



## SonOfTheSoil

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhh thanks Stroods!
> 
> IN that case your best bet is to get Vapour Mountain in CT or @Just B in Durban to make it up special for you. I doubt any of the retailers have 100VG flavoured on the shelf.


Thanks bud .


----------



## Silver

CraftyZA said:


> Castle long in the kayfun, and gambit in the ithaka.


 
My gosh @CraftyZA - that was a heck of a long absence!
I wondered whether you had abandoned us?
How are you doing?


----------



## CraftyZA

Silver said:


> My gosh @CraftyZA - that was a heck of a long absence!
> I wondered whether you had abandoned us?
> How are you doing?


Check this post...
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/show-us-your-rda-rba-or-clearomiser-collection.3768/#post-85205

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mauritz

Tyron Sale said:


> This is probably completely the wrong section to ask this ... But here goes ... Does anyone know where I can find some good quality high VG juice in or around Johannesburg ?


 
Sent you a PM . Lets see how we can help

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Finished the last of my Frenilla today

Then loaded up with a mixture of Craft Vapour RY4 and Yellow submarine (which was actually a mistake as i stopped filling the Reo bottle to answer the phone, came back to filling but didnt notice the flavour was different till i finished topping up 

The combo works well together so im not complainig

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll

I'm hitting such a terrible streak. :crying: 

Have been trying so many different liquids and nothing is working for me anymore. 

Not even good old faithful is any help. 

Getting really depressed now. :sad:


----------



## johan

MurderDoll said:


> I'm hitting such a terrible streak. :crying:
> 
> Have been trying so many different liquids and nothing is working for me anymore.
> 
> Not even good old faithful is any help.
> 
> Getting really depressed now. :sad:


 
Feel for you - VM's Menthol Ice for a couple of days or so will sort you out until vapors tongue is gone.


----------



## AtomicFruit

Currently vaping Galactic Core (Rum & Raspberry)


----------



## crack2483

Hhv heavenly tobacco still. I ain't putting this down

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

johan said:


> Feel for you - VM's Menthol Ice for a couple of days or so will sort you out until vapors tongue is gone.


That's the problem. 

Its not vapours tongue. 

Everything just tastes horrible. 

I'm actually craving a proper stinky.


----------



## johan

MurderDoll said:


> That's the problem.
> 
> Its not vapours tongue.
> 
> Everything just tastes horrible.
> 
> I'm actually craving a proper stinky.


 
That's bad! don't kill yourself, light up a stinkie, you will not enjoy it and taste that vape is way better.


----------



## MurderDoll

johan said:


> That's bad! don't kill yourself, light up a stinkie, you will not enjoy it and taste that vape is way better.


Thankfully I don't have any in the house. 

I threw them all away when I quit.
I'd rather leave it that way. 
I'll suffer in agony before I smoke stinkies again.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Tom

Gazzacpt said:


> Diy Swedish Fish (mbv concentrate)
> Level 1 elixir mmmm peach
> H1N1 which my stock of is running dangerously low.


gr8 stuff this virus, hey?
just received another 100ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

vaped the whole week the Manabush juices...Powwow and Ixcacao


----------



## TylerD

MurderDoll said:


> Thankfully I don't have any in the house.
> 
> I threw them all away when I quit.
> I'd rather leave it that way.
> I'll suffer in agony before I smoke stinkies again.


What kind of taste are you after?


----------



## MurderDoll

TylerD said:


> What kind of taste are you after?


Sadly enough. 

A proper tobacco taste. Like what a cigarette tasted like. 

Or at least something good. 

I don't enjoy sweet stuff and sadly vaping pretty much only caters for sweet flavour.


----------



## TylerD

MurderDoll said:


> Sadly enough.
> 
> A proper tobacco taste. Like what a cigarette tasted like.
> 
> Or at least something good.
> 
> I don't enjoy sweet stuff and sadly vaping pretty much only caters for sweet flavour.


Have you tried any of the Heathers heavenly tobaccos?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

TylerD said:


> Have you tried any of the Heathers heavenly tobaccos?


No. I haven't hey. 

Dying to try it out. 

But my downfall is that I don't have patience. I wanna Vape now. Lol.


----------



## TylerD

MurderDoll said:


> No. I haven't hey.
> 
> Dying to try it out.
> 
> But my downfall is that I don't have patience. I wanna Vape now. Lol.


I have a few of them with me. Very little tho, but enough to atleast try them out. Sure you will be able to pin one you like from that.


----------



## MurderDoll

Thanks man! I appreciate that! 
I'd love to taste test them. 
Just a few drops on the dripper will be perfect. I know how special they are.


----------



## TylerD

Cool. No problem. I'll PM you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RoSsIkId

HHV peanut butter cookie

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tom

MurderDoll said:


> Thanks man! I appreciate that!
> I'd love to taste test them.
> Just a few drops on the dripper will be perfect. I know how special they are.


pls share if the HHV tobacco changed your need for a cigarette....

i think the vaping market has juices for everyone....it just can be a battle to locate the right one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Tom said:


> pls share if the HHV tobacco changed your need for a cigarette....
> 
> i thing the vaping market has juices for everyone....it just can be a battle to locate the right one


Thanks! 

I will do! 

Just need to find that perfect ADV for me. 

Will be meeting up soon and testing them out. Will report back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

have u tried Blackbird? that could be something for u not liking sweet vapes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Tom said:


> gr8 stuff this virus, hey?
> just received another 100ml


 
It is indeed. Its number one on my list followed by VM4 I wonder if I could buy by the litre

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom

Gazzacpt said:


> It is indeed. Its number one on my list followed by VM4 I wonder if I could buy by the litre


yip...I find it very hard to leave it alone. Constantly vaping. This is the reason for having dumped all fruit vapes now. Besides Gambit.
H1N1 is 100% worth the hype it receives in the US.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

although I would not have recommended The Virus to @MurderDoll 
it would be too sweet  thats why I rather mentioned Blackbird in the above post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil

Cinn of peach in my Russian and some VM vanilla custard in my kayfun 3.1

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Tom

Gazzacpt said:


> It is indeed. Its number one on my list followed by VM4 I wonder if I could buy by the litre


do you also have to dryburn your coil after 2-3 tanks? if i dont do that i get a burnt ashy taste. The coil is crusted with juice... but for that juice no problem anyway


----------



## Gazzacpt

Tom said:


> do you also have to dryburn your coil after 2-3 tanks? if i dont do that i get a burnt ashy taste. The coil is crusted with juice... but for that juice no problem anyway


Yep do a dryburn every 4ml which is 2 tanks in the aqua. Nets do gunk up coils very quickly.


----------



## Metal Liz

Okay today's been a variety day haha
Started off with:
Aerotank with virginia (vaporize.co.za) with vm menthol ice mix
Mpt3 with lekka vapours strapple mint and vm mixed berries mix

Then got home cleaned out both tanks, fresh coils:

Aerotank with VC Nutella and mpt3 with french vanilla
(Don't know if it needs to steep some more but the flavour is not really there for me yet.. )

Poured out the nutella and cleaned my aerotank again, bought some of my own stock and refilled with Vernon's secret and finally for the first time today I am in vaping heaven!!! This has definitely jumped to the top of my favourites list!!!
Well done @Just B, it's an absolute winner

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Metal Liz said:


> Okay today's been a variety day haha
> Started off with:
> Aerotank with virginia (vaporize.co.za) with vm menthol ice mix
> Mpt3 with lekka vapours strapple mint and vm mixed berries mix
> 
> Then got home cleaned out both tanks, fresh coils:
> 
> Aerotank with VC Nutella and mpt3 with french vanilla
> (Don't know if it needs to steep some more but the flavour is not really there for me yet.. )
> 
> Poured out the nutella and cleaned my aerotank again, bought some of my own stock and refilled with Vernon's secret and finally for the first time today I am in vaping heaven!!! This has definitely jumped to the top of my favourites list!!!
> Well done @Just B, it's an absolute winner


Nutella sounds like it could be so awesome. Hopefully some steeping will help it get there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

Nutella in the kayfun rocks.


----------



## Cat

TylerD said:


> Have you tried any of the Heathers heavenly tobaccos?



^ This. 
i'm amazed by HHV, love it, it's great. Dragons Fire all day. And today it was smooth all the time, EVOD1 on HANA. Weird stuff, sometimes it's a bit harsh, rough on the throat, then other times it's fully smooth. 

Heavely Tobacco like diddle Daddle? buttered popcorn? ...mm-mm, then i'll skip that...that helps me to narrow down the choice of which to try. But definitely, i'm getting 100ml of Pirates Booty...or maybe 50 each of Pirates and Dragons Fire. And i don't care if it costs slightly more than Twisp with the shipping cost.  what a joke - Twisp tobacco compared to Heathers Heavenly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Cat said:


> ^ This.
> i'm amazed by HHV, love it, it's great. Dragons Fire all day. And today it was smooth all the time, EVOD1 on HANA. Weird stuff, sometimes it's a bit harsh, rough on the throat, then other times it's fully smooth.
> 
> Heavely Tobacco like diddle Daddle? buttered popcorn? ...mm-mm, then i'll skip that...that helps me to narrow down the choice of which to try. But definitely, i'm getting 100ml of Pirates Booty...or maybe 50 each of Pirates and Dragons Fire. And i don't care if it costs slightly more than Twisp with the shipping cost.  what a joke - Twisp tobacco compared to Heathers Heavenly.


Actually quite a few reviews of HHV tobaccos here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/heathers-heavenly-vapes-naturally-extracted-tobacco-e-liquids.376/


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> It is indeed. Its number one on my list followed by VM4 I wonder if I could buy by the litre


You can buy it in 500 ml bottles! Saw on the Nicoticket forum they sold 20 bottles of 500 ml Strawnilla.


----------



## Cat

new MVP + new EVOD1...
DIY mtbaker Caramel Candy+Dulce de Leche...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Tark's Select Reserve Poison Elite (SubOhmVapor)
Wakonda (Nicoticket)
Bowden's Mate (Vapeking)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Maghrib, Sky's Baked Apple, Craft Vapor Yellow Sub and Honey Badger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RoSsIkId

Dripped some bunny and been vaping hhv blue berry waffle and temptation. Really like the temptation


----------



## TylerD

Whirling Dirvish
H1N1. good golly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hey @MurderDoll 
Saw your post yesterday
Congrats for not resorting to stinkies

In my vaping experience I have yet to come across a juice that gives me the same sensation of a stinkie. I think its not the taste, I think its in our heads. The actual taste (from what I can remember 8 months ago) is actually horrendous. If they made a juice to taste like a stinky I think most of us would vomit most of the time.

I think it could be the other chemicals in the stinkies that satisfy us in a way that vaping doesnt.

I am starting to realise that e-juices are much more than stinkies ever were - but very different.

But yes, I feel your pain and agree that it is difficult to find a juice that you really really like.

Strength to you - just keep on trying

PS - I have tried Heathers Huntsman and for me that is a real winner. Haven't reviewed it yet formally since I am preferring to review the juices that are locally available - but it is a special juice and you should try it.

So far, it's still my favourite tobacco type juice - even though I haven't vaped much of it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll

Thanks for your input @Silver. 

I'm gonna be patient and hold out for the juices from Sub Ohm, Keiran and ZampleBox. I'm hoping I can find something in there I will love. 

@TylerD has also offered to let me taste some of his juices. Looking forward to taste testing them when we have a meet up again soon! 

Will be cool if you can join again. I can hound you with 100s more questions again. Lol.


----------



## Silver

No problem @MurderDoll 
I am always keen for a meetup if time permits.

Just keep on trying - that's the way to go... you will find one or two gems along the way...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

loaded Cigar de Paris for tonight:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

TylerD said:


> Whirling Dirvish
> H1N1. good golly.


u tried the H1N1? What do u think? I was not taken from the start....but after one tank "The Virus" struck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Tom said:


> u tried the H1N1? What do u think? I was not taken from the start....but after one tank "The Virus" struck


Damn Tom, I love this stuff. Only got it this afternoon, but I was hooked on that french vanilla aspect of it. Awesome juice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Damn Tom, I love this stuff. Only got it this afternoon, but I was hooked on that french vanilla aspect of it. Awesome juice!


And it really get better and better with steeping, the NET starts to shine more. Wakonda is in the same class for me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD

Andre said:


> And it really get better and better with steeping, the NET starts to shine more. Wakonda is in the same class for me.


Awesome stuff. Thanks to @johan I now have 45ml of it! So I will let it steep some as well. Still need to try the Wakonda. Taking it one juice at a time. I love my new juice journey!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

VM Menthol Ice with 12 drops of coconut per 6ml in Erica and Evangeline who both went fishing with me today!

Whirling Dervish in Amanda and I usually only vape that occasionally during the day and night when I need a change.

Craft Vapour Melon on the rocks in Olivia ditto on occasionally for a change.


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> VM Menthol Ice with 12 drops of coconut per 6ml in Erica and Evangeline who both went fishing with me today!
> 
> Whirling Dervish in Amanda and I usually only vape that occasionally during the day and night when I need a change.
> 
> Craft Vapour Melon on the rocks in Olivia ditto on occasionally for a change.


 
Nice juice combinations there @Rob Fisher 
Hope the fishing was a success! ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Hope the fishing was a success! ?


 
It was a major bust today... but at least it was just a club compo and not critical to my campaign!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Tom said:


> loaded Cigar de Paris for tonight:
> 
> View attachment 8318


That looks like fun... Im jealous!!


----------



## baksteen8168

VM - Menthol Ice
Lekka Vapors - Mixed Berry

and some Five Pawns - Gambit (for my end of day treat)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Nothing better then that... cake, cappuccino and a Manabush Chicahua vape. Tobacco with nutty tones. Today's weather here slightly less hot then yesterday. 30 degrees only.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie

So far the international juices are in all my devices (waiting on new vm stock )

loving H1N1 and MTbakers pecanut
am also waiting on my heathers order plus lots more mtbakers different selctions to arrive. 

Im looking forward to getting them plus next week ill be testing them all out on my reo!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tom

paulph201 said:


> So far the international juices are in all my devices (waiting on new vm stock )
> 
> loving H1N1 and MTbakers pecanut
> am also waiting on my heathers order plus lots more mtbakers different selctions to arrive.
> 
> Im looking forward to getting them plus next week ill be testing them all out on my reo!


Another H1N1 fanboy


----------



## Cat

...enjoying Dark Horse today. ...felt the need to conserve the Dragons Fire and Pirates Booty.


----------



## Cat

Tom said:


> Nothing better then that... cake, cappuccino and a Manabush Chicahua vape. Tobacco with nutty tones. Today's weather here slightly less hot then yesterday. 30 degrees only.
> View attachment 8360



What is that cake? it looks like one of the best i've ever seen. it looks like apple pie crust and shortbread and some fruit stuff in the middle.


----------



## Tom

Cat said:


> What is that cake? it looks like one of the best i've ever seen. it looks like apple pie crust and shortbread and some fruit stuff in the middle.


the cakes in Germany are generally awesome... that was something I really missed in SA. Here its not so artifically rich and no icing used, thank goodness! This one on the pic is a cherry crumble with a layer of cream based custardy something  difficult to describe, but really good!


----------



## Cat

i was going to say, all it needs is some hot custard or vanilla icecream on it, then i thought no, the coffee is enough. mmmh-mm-mm! 
And you were in Slovenia recently - i think they have some good cakes there too - maybe the Austrian influence. iirc, they have an awesome famous chocolate cake.


----------



## Tom

Cat said:


> i was going to say, all it needs is some hot custard or vanilla icecream on it, then i thought no, the coffee is enough. mmmh-mm-mm!
> And you were in Slovenia recently - i think they have some good cakes there too - maybe the Austrian influence. iirc, they have an awesome famous chocolate cake.


i was not long enough there...just 1 full day, for work. But I could see that it seems to be a nice country with a lot of austrian influence.


----------



## Sir Vape

Craft Vapors RY4 and a little Melon on the Rocks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Vape Elixir - Incognito (Dazzling array of raspberries and blackberries.)

Got a small sample of this juice today from VapeClub, and I reckon this is one of the best juices I have tried so far. Continually impressed with the subtle complexities in their lineup. I can't put this one down, it's wonderful in the Reo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba

MTB Fruity Hoops! Great flavour, think its breakfast time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Andre said:


> You can buy it in 500 ml bottles! Saw on the Nicoticket forum they sold 20 bottles of 500 ml Strawnilla.


HRH would not be happy with me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vixen

Rob Fisher said:


> It would be interesting to know what everyone vapes (Juice wise) each day... one juice all day or multiple?
> 
> Most of the day I used VM Menthol Ice like I always do... but did quite a bit of VM Pineapple and then a little VM Choc Mint and my VM Candyfloss is always a treat! Using topQ menthol at the moment because my VM Menthol Ice has reached Code Red status... just hope the bulk purchase arrives before the weekend!


 Ooh that is also my choice for an ADV ( VM Menthol Ice) but added some Grape from Vape King and wow!!! Love the Grape undertone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vixen said:


> Ooh that is also my choice for an ADV ( VM Menthol Ice) but added some Grape from Vape King and wow!!! Love the Grape undertone


 
Yip I have discovered mixing with Menthol Ice is a whole new world! My first try was coconut concentrate and this combo is my favourite ADV of all!

Well steeped VM Strawberry mixed with Menthol Ice is another good one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Vixen

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip I have discovered mixing with Menthol Ice is a whole new world! My first try was coconut concentrate and this combo is my favourite ADV of all!
> 
> Well steeped VM Strawberry mixed with Menthol Ice is another good one!


 Will give the VM strawberry (steeped) a try some or other time. I have such limited flavours at this time, but hopefully not for long

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

Heavenly t in ths kayfun
Tried vm menthol ice in the dripper and wow it opens up everything
Vc nutella in the iclear

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

RoSsIkId said:


> Heavenly t in ths kayfun
> Tried vm menthol ice in the dripper and wow it opens up everything
> Vc nutella in the iclear



How is the nutella @RoSsIkId ?


----------



## MarkK

Vaping on tarks Aztec to start the morning 
Coffee and custard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

@Silver i really enjoy the nutella. Flav bit muted in the i clear but is really great in the kayfun

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK

any one else loving the Vape cartel butterscotch tobacco?


----------



## Tom

heat wave in Germany....therefore I needed something refreshing to vape:

Rediscovered 5P Queenside! Perfect vape on a hot day 

Next I will try Suicide Bunny Mothers Milk again, this time round it might be a much better vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Tom said:


> heat wave in Germany....therefore I needed something refreshing to vape:
> 
> Rediscovered 5P Queenside! Perfect vape on a hot day
> 
> Next I will try Suicide Bunny Mothers Milk again, this time round it might be a much better vape.


 
5P Queenside still my # 1, and might soon be toppled by Nicoticket's Frenilla

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

johan said:


> 5P Queenside still my # 1, and might soon be toppled by Nicoticket's Frenilla


I still had half a bottle left, like said its perfect when its a hot summer day. I actually went completely off the fruity vapes recently. But it shows again....good to have choices. Will order soon another Gambit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

oh... @johan , Frenilla rocks big time as well!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Heather's Cin City

Oh my word this stuff rocks. A BIG NOM!!!


----------



## NickT

2 kayfuns, 1 with Vape Elixir Snollygoster, the other one with VE pink spot. Went back and forward between the two. 

Much happiness.


----------



## Metal Liz

Just B black honey tobacco and Vernon's secret - wow super NOMNOMNOMNOM!!!!!


----------



## johan

Metal Liz said:


> Just B black honey tobacco and Vernon's secret - wow super NOMNOMNOMNOM!!!!!


 
I'm too lazy to look up a review on Vernon's secret Yster Bessie  but whats the main outstanding flavour like?


----------



## Sir Vape

That Black Honey is shhwweeet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

johan said:


> I'm too lazy to look up a review on Vernon's secret Yster Bessie  but whats the main outstanding flavour like?


It's a strawberry and mint mix and absolutely NOMNOMNOMNOM

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Just started on Heavenly T. 
So far I'm extremely dissapointed. 

No flavour. Horrible throat hit.
Praying to the Vape gods this turns around.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarkK

Only heard good things ?? thats weird


----------



## baksteen8168

MurderDoll said:


> Just started on Heavenly T.
> So far I'm extremely dissapointed.
> 
> No flavour. Horrible throat hit.
> Praying to the Vape gods this turns around.


That sucks.. also only heard good things...


----------



## MurderDoll

baksteen8168 said:


> That sucks.. also only heard good things...


So have I. 
I'll be patient and finish the tank and see how it progresses. 
Don't know if it needs steeping or something. (Which I doubt) 
But I don't have any hopes for this.


----------



## baksteen8168

MurderDoll said:


> So have I.
> I'll be patient and finish the tank and see how it progresses.
> Don't know if it needs steeping or something. (Which I doubt)
> But I don't have any hopes for this.


Hope it turns around for you. Holding thumbs

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> So have I.
> I'll be patient and finish the tank and see how it progresses.
> Don't know if it needs steeping or something. (Which I doubt)
> But I don't have any hopes for this.


For me it was just too sweet, but have since started doing sweeter as well. But if I remember correctly it had nice flavour and good throat hit. 
Do you know what the PG/VG ratio is and the nic content? Is that your usual nic content? That is one that does not need steeping.


----------



## Snape of Vape

Komodo venom - sour apple breeze. Kfl+ and nemesis. 
Really liking this flavour. Sour and menthol mixture


----------



## MurderDoll

Andre said:


> For me it was just too sweet, but have since started doing sweeter as well. But if I remember correctly it had nice flavour and good throat hit.
> Do you know what the PG/VG ratio is and the nic content? Is that your usual nic content? That is one that does not need steeping.


My misses can normally smell what I'm vaping. 

I can't taste anything and she can't smell anything at all. That's major warning bells on my side already. 

I'm assuming its the usual 50/50 ratio as its consistency seems the same as what my other juices are. 

Its also 12mg so it has proper throat hit. 

The colouring looks correct according to @TylerD who has some Heavenly T.


----------



## Sir Vape

MurderDoll said:


> Just started on Heavenly T.
> So far I'm extremely dissapointed.
> 
> No flavour. Horrible throat hit.
> Praying to the Vape gods this turns around.


 
I feel the same. Gonna give it a rest for awhile. I have two small samples. Will try other Heather's T bottle a little later. 

Just popped in some Vape Craving Delight. Wow!! Good stuff


----------



## MurderDoll

The Inhaler said:


> I feel the same. Gonna give it a rest for awhile. I have two small samples. Will try other Heather's T bottle a little later.
> 
> Just popped in some Vape Craving Delight. Wow!! Good stuff


Did you get from @Ebie as well?


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> My misses can normally smell what I'm vaping.
> 
> I can't taste anything and she can't smell anything at all. That's major warning bells on my side already.
> 
> I'm assuming its the usual 50/50 ratio as its consistency seems the same as what my other juices are.
> 
> Its also 12mg so it has proper throat hit.
> 
> The colouring looks correct according to @TylerD who has some Heavenly T.


Save some for @TylerD to compare, then we shall know for sure. Heathers has a large range of ratios a buyer can choose from.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Andre said:


> Save some for @TylerD to compare, then we shall know for sure.


Took 50ml. Will have plenty to test. 

Have organised with him to meet up and do a comparison with his.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Ry4 - craft vapour
PB & J - Nicoticket
F5 Refresh - Nicoticket (this juice is incredible! It's so fresh and fruity. Just when I think I'm tasting one fruity flavour, I taste another. But it all works together in perfect harmony)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Ry4 - craft vapour
> PB & J - Nicoticket
> F5 Refresh - Nicoticket (this juice is incredible! It's so fresh and fruity. Just when I think I'm tasting one fruity flavour, I taste another. But it all works together in perfect harmony)


F5 is my favourite fruity juice. But, unfortunately, they are not going to make it again. Some of the flavours they used are not available anymore. So vape sparingly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> F5 is my favourite fruity juice. But, unfortunately, they are not going to make it again. Some of the flavours they used are not available anymore. So vape sparingly.


Nooooooooo! Don't day that. 

I got a 30ml, will stash it away and sell it for millions one day 

Damn, that sucks tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Another sample ..Vape Elixir - *Stardust* (Tinkling sherbet flavours that will keep you guessing)

This juice is just plain awesome, definitely lives up to the description.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

VM Menthol Ice mixed with all my k@# juice - woke up with a "snot neus" this morning

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

johan said:


> VM Menthol Ice mixed with all my k@# juice - woke up with a "snot neus" this morning


Now to find a way to take antibiotics in e juice form. That would be amazing.
Feel better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Today was witch's brew devil's gut. Thanks @johan. In the other i had some of my own extract which is a wiskey and pipe tobaco.


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> Now to find a way to take antibiotics in e juice form. That would be amazing.
> Feel better


 
Vape a few drops of tea tree oil

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Alex said:


> Vape a few drops of tea tree oil


I'll stick with Vicks vaporub


----------



## Alex

johan said:


> I'll stick with Vicks vaporub


 
You're missing out big time. Gives new meaning to the term Throat hit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Alex said:


> You're missing out big time. Gives new meaning to the term Throat hit.


LOL


----------



## steve

beetlegeuse (nicoticket) and blueberry cheesecake with graham cracker crust (nicvape) in the reo 

gambit in the russian. Really lloking forward to me next juice batch to arrive


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> Vape a few drops of tea tree oil


Hope you are not serious or anyone reading this takes it serious. That could be very dangerous.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> Hope you are not serious or anyone reading this takes it serious. That could be very dangerous.


 
yes, I was joking, the correct way to vape it is to fill a cup with boiling water - add a few drops of tea tree oil and take a few deep lung inhales.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## johan

Alex said:


> yes, I was joking, the correct way to vape it is to fill a cup with boiling water - add a few drops of tea tree oil and take a few deep lung inhales.


 
I will have to try it, the Vicks (similar procedure as you described) burns the living k@# out of my throat, but does clear the airwaves though.


----------



## Alex

johan said:


> I will have to try it, the Vicks (similar procedure as you described) burns the living k@# out of my throat, but does clear the airwaves though.


 
You should give it a try.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

HHV Heavenly T 
HHV Peanut butter cookie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

HHV Maple Eh?, switched to Nicoticket H1N1 just now.
5P Bowden's Mate
Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil


----------



## TylerD

Andre said:


> HHV Maple Eh?, switched to Nicoticket H1N1 just now.
> 5P Bowden's Mate
> Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil


I need me some HHV Maple Eh!
Loved that stuff!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Just tried some more of my NET Coffee, tweaked it with a two drops of vinegar thanks to some juice tips on here.

It's really good now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Compare maple eh to the virus please? Are those similar? Asking because I get strong maple flavour with the virus


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> Compare maple eh to the virus please? Are those similar? Asking because I get strong maple flavour with the virus


Two totally different kettle of fish. Maple Eh is a much dryer/earthier plain tobacco with just a hint of sweet maple on the edges. H1N1 is sweet maple, with the tobacco developing over time, but never just tobacco. And with a much fuller mouth feel because of the vanilla influence. Doubt if Maple Eh will suit your taste preferences.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Tom

Andre said:


> Two totally different kettle of fish. Maple Eh is a much dryer/earthier plain tobacco with just a hint of sweet maple on the edges. H1N1 is sweet, with the tobacco developing over time, but never just tobacco. And with a much fuller mouth feel because of the vanilla influence. Doubt if Maple Eh will suit your taste preferences.


Thanks for a good explanation. It makes sense and I can taste it already

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MarkK

now if I could just find a R5 coin I will have R5 towards buying it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Two totally different kettle of fish. Maple Eh is a much dryer/earthier plain tobacco with just a hint of sweet maple on the edges. H1N1 is sweet maple, with the tobacco developing over time, but never just tobacco. And with a much fuller mouth feel because of the vanilla influence. Doubt if Maple Eh will suit your taste preferences.


 
Not only Matthee's Mods.com, but now Matthee's Juice Adviser.com

Classic advice there @Andre!
And your reply @Tom reinforces how classic this is...

Love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

3 new juices today in the REOs

- *Tark's Matador* (cigar tobacco flavour) - I am struggling....
- *SkyBlue Dulce De Leche* (caramel/toffee/mocha) - nice...
- *Vape Craving Desire* (guava/mango) - big smile 

@Derick
@RevnLucky7

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Yiannaki

Refresh - Nicoticket for half the day and then 

Banana pudding - Nicoticket (im crazy about banana flavours and this one is definitely my favourite one to date. On inhale, you get this sugary taste/texture where you're almost expecting to feel little sugar crystals on your tongue. On the way out, you're greeted by a yummy, natural, ripe banana. At which point you're left with a perfect harmony of that sweetness and banana as an after taste.

@Andre - those are my thoughts on it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Refresh - Nicoticket for half the day and then
> 
> Banana pudding - Nicoticket (im crazy about banana flavours and this one is definitely my favourite one to date. On inhale, you get this sugary taste/texture where you're almost expecting to feel little sugar crystals on your tongue. On the way out, you're greeted by a yummy, natural, ripe banana. At which point you're left with a perfect harmony of that sweetness and banana as an after taste.
> 
> @Andre - those are my thoughts on it


Awesome, now I will have to get it! Just put some of their Hummingbird in a mPT3 for HRH and that too is awesome - cranberry with litchi. Now available again I see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Awesome, now I will have to get it! Just put some of their Hummingbird in a mPT3 for HRH and that too is awesome - cranberry with litchi. Now available again I see.


I saw that! Sounds yummy 

Why oh why did u you introduce me to the awesomeness that is nicoticket 

I'm addicted! Must resist!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Heathers Heavenly Tobacco and Blueberry Waffles. Both with ugly ekowool wicks, on my Reo & Cruiser


----------



## Yiannaki

Grandma's Cinnamon Danish - Nicoticket

This is one serious juice @Andre

Hands down my favourite of the lot I've tasted from Nicoticket so far!


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Grandma's Cinnamon Danish - Nicoticket
> 
> This is one serious juice @Andre
> 
> Hands down my favourite of the lot I've tasted from Nicoticket so far!


Then is has too be very good as you liked the F5 and Banana Pudding as well. Looking forward to receive mine from you even more then!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Then is has too be very good as you liked the F5 and Banana Pudding as well. Looking forward to receive mine from you even more then!


I'm gonna send you a sample of banana pudding too to see your thoughts on it!

Now to wait for strawnilla and my peanut butter cookie


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> I'm gonna send you a sample of banana pudding too to see your thoughts on it!
> 
> Now to wait for strawnilla and my peanut butter cookie


Thank you, that is very generous. Hope I do not like it as they are out of 18 mg in that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

People's Vape - Kremlin. 
Cosmonaut from them is still my favorite from what I've tried but this is a really nice juice! 
On the usual, kfl+ and nemesis


----------



## MarkK

Liqua Coffee... its actually nice at 35W  lol
Just trying to burn the stuff i have spent money on


----------



## Ebie

MurderDoll said:


> Took 50ml. Will have plenty to test.
> 
> Have organised with him to meet up and do a comparison with his.


Hey guys the ratio is 60vg 40pg 12mg nic.


----------



## Ebie

MurderDoll said:


> Took 50ml. Will have plenty to test.
> 
> Have organised with him to meet up and do a comparison with his.


Let me know what he says about his heavenly and mine,space cowboy took by me,vapour shark is taking some more,I suggest u send some to somebody that knows heavenly an they will tell u,alotta guys from the forum got by me even thinus and Shane but please get back to me after u compare

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RATZ

Maartjie, complimented nicely by the saaz hop on a grey Durban day. 




sent using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vapour Mountain Menthol ICe with Coconut Concentrate which I now call VM Tropical Ice!

And then Cheryl had Vape Craving Desire in her... I'm really liking this juice a lot! Thanks to Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

The usual.... H1N1  tonight I am going to the beer fest in town....still thinking which juice to load then. Considering Blackbird or Cigar de Paris. Something with a purer tobacco taste?


----------



## johan

Tom said:


> The usual.... H1N1  tonight I am going to the beer fest in town....still thinking which juice to load then. Considering Blackbird or Cigar de Paris. Something with a purer tobacco taste?


 
Never tasted Cigar 'd Paris, but for me personally Blackbird goes very well with any Weiss beer.


----------



## Tom

johan said:


> Never tasted Cigar 'd Paris, but for me personally Blackbird goes very well with any Weiss beer.


That's why it is considered 
The tobacco portion in cigar de paris is similar tasting, with the added almond/marzipan. Its awesome.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Tom, Blackbird has a milkiness to it - to my taste buds at least
Havent tried it with beer, but i love Blackbird


----------



## capetocuba

Today has been Heather Heavenly Tobacco & their Blueberry Waffles. Also started my MTB Rocky Road, all this juice is awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

Which is the best place to get Cigar de Paris? Marzipan sounds good. 
...Are there any other good cigar flavour juices?


----------



## TylerD

Cat said:


> Which is the best place to get Cigar de Paris? Marzipan sounds good.
> ...Are there any other good cigar flavour juices?


Check their website. Damn good tobacco/cigar flavors.
http://www.houseofliquid.com/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

Thanks, i found it. ...i realised why Tom said it was difficult to do the order.
But, i also found something more interesting from there: Concept Liquids, interesting pics of the factory. A manufacturer that does not sell retail.

http://www.conceptliquids.com/content/production-laboratory-0
 
These look nice, i should check ecf for reviews:
http://www.conceptliquids.com/liquid-core 

Nice website, nice photos, nice glass stopper bottles: 
http://www.conceptliquids.com/content/about-us


----------



## capetocuba

Well she has been steeping for past few weeks, my first taste of my Light Rhodesian Special NET mixed with banana and a few others surprises ... can say I am well chuffed!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cat

How many weeks infusion? In PG? If (like someone told) there is hardly any nicotine in the infusion, then add VG nicotine to bring it to 50:50 but then the NET flavour would be reduced - so i don't know what to do....maybe add VG to make about 70:30 PG:VG and try it like that. 

PS: What is Light Rhodesian? A pipe tobacco? And still called Rhodesian? ...Rhodesian, ou Transvaal, what i was thinking of...but didn't find much on internet.


----------



## capetocuba

I soaked the tobacco in PG for a month. Then strained many times. I used the NET at 6% in the whole mix and I like a 60/40 VG/PG with 9mg nic. I have been told that NET's get stronger the longer they are steeped. Mine has been steeping for 3 weeks. I'm sure it will be even better in a few more weeks!


----------



## Cat

wow, only 6% of total, and you taste it with the banana and whatever. That sounds promising. 
...Yes, i saw last night, reading HHV reviews on ecf, that NETs get stronger.  
i was amazed at all the praise for Huntsman. i won't get it again, but it is now very different from when i first tried it 2 weeks ago - totally different.


----------



## capetocuba

@Cat all the info I have given you I got from the DIY section here and with the help of auntie Google. The only thing I had to figure out was the percentages of the NET and other flavours. Good luck with your NET journey!


----------



## capetocuba

Yeah 6%. I'm trying to combine my NET with other flavours so I get the tobacco taste with various flavours and undertones. Still have a lot to learn through trial and error. But what I've made so far is very vapable and I enjoy most of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Cat said:


> Which is the best place to get Cigar de Paris? Marzipan sounds good.
> ...Are there any other good cigar flavour juices?


Its not over the top marzipan. Just a touch. That's why its so nice.


----------



## Tom

Cat said:


> Which is the best place to get Cigar de Paris? Marzipan sounds good.
> ...Are there any other good cigar flavour juices?


Its not over the top marzipan. Just a touch. That's why its so nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Just fired Witchers Brew Blackbird up on a newly built 0.9 ohm coil and fresh wick.
Haven't vaped it since I did the review a while back - and thought I would treat myself and raid the last 10ml of it I have left.

Flavours not strong, that "milky" addictive tobacco taste is quite unique and so tasty. 
No-nonsense throat hit.

Spectacular juice indeed.

Thanks again @RevnLucky7 - you brought in a pearler there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RevnLucky7

Silver said:


> Just fired Witchers Brew Blackbird up on a newly built 0.9 ohm coil and fresh wick.
> Haven't vaped it since I did the review a while back - and thought I would treat myself and raid the last 10ml of it I have left.
> 
> Flavours not strong, that "milky" addictive tobacco taste is quite unique and so tasty.
> No-nonsense throat hit.
> 
> Spectacular juice indeed.
> 
> Thanks again @RevnLucky7 - you brought in a pearler there.


 
Welcome bro. Much more where that came from!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Vape Orenda Whirling Dervish
Dash of Legends Lee


----------



## Silver

RevnLucky7 said:


> Welcome bro. Much more where that came from!


 
Indeed, I think I will be vaping this juice for quite a while to come...


----------



## RevnLucky7

Silver said:


> Indeed, I think I will be vaping this juice for quite a while to come...


 
Staple for me too.


----------



## johan

The last Select Reserve's Aztec - I should've bought at least a dozen and not just 1 bottle as SubOhmVapor is now out of stock.


----------



## mohamed

Silver said:


> Just fired Witchers Brew Blackbird up on a newly built 0.9 ohm coil and fresh wick.
> Haven't vaped it since I did the review a while back - and thought I would treat myself and raid the last 10ml of it I have left.
> 
> Flavours not strong, that "milky" addictive tobacco taste is quite unique and so tasty.
> No-nonsense throat hit.
> 
> Spectacular juice indeed.
> 
> Thanks again @RevnLucky7 - you brought in a pearler there.


 I totally agree @ silver top class juice .My blackbird is strictly weekend vape only.need to stock up on black bird again soon.this time 18 mg 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

mohamed said:


> I totally agree @ silver top class juice .My blackbird is strictly weekend vape only.need to stock up on black bird again soon.this time 18 mg
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


 
Super stuff @mohamed - 
I am on the 18mg - it is quite fantastic - delivers a very strong punch indeed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Tarks Select Reserve Rasputin
5P Bowdens Mate
Dr Stanley Clarkes Snake Oil


----------



## Dr Evil

Vaped some HHT and dripped some Strawnilla.

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## huffnpuff

As a noob, only been doing 18mg till now. Just "discovered" 6 and 12mg this weekend, ....ossim! Did a few tanks since yesterday mostly trying VK Berry Blaze, Amarula, Rasberry, Black Cigar. Might not be gourmet, but just good old all day goodness.

Now that I have experienced a better nic level for me, I had to muscle through my 5P Grandmaster in 18mg today. Looks like my 18mg 5P juices are going to steep a bit (nicest way to say "collect dust"). Don't want to cut them with zero, so most probably use them for drip later


----------



## Andre

huffnpuff said:


> As a noob, only been doing 18mg till now. Just "discovered" 6 and 12mg this weekend, ....ossim! Did a few tanks since yesterday mostly trying VK Berry Blaze, Amarula, Rasberry, Black Cigar. Might not be gourmet, but just good old all day goodness.
> 
> Now that I have experienced a better nic level for me, I had to muscle through my 5P Grandmaster in 18mg today. Looks like my 18mg 5P juices are going to steep a bit (nicest way to say "collect dust"). Don't want to cut them with zero, so most probably use them for drip later


I have cut my 5P Bowdens Mate with PG from 24 to 18 without, for me, noticeable loss of flavour. Advantage is more juice for your money.


----------



## huffnpuff

Thanx, I'll give it a go. That Bowdens mate must've been hectic at 24!


----------



## Snape of Vape

Nicoticket Frenilla thanks to Ohm @johan! 
I'm not really a vanilla kinda guy but this juice really impressed me!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

I'm currently vaping Hangsen RY4.

However, I stick in a touch more vanilla, a dash of menthol and a smidgen of cherry. The result is actually very nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris

end of the month juice reserves,slowly enjoying my last few ml's of VM vanilla custard and vm4...
even managed to crack my mpt3 tank,so im down to 1 mpt3 and an evod 
whirling dervish arrives tomorrow and my 69 mod,charger and batteries on wednesday...MOORE POWWWWWWWWER


----------



## Snape of Vape

Also some VM menthol ice, thanks to Ohm @johan yet again! 

Great menthol, a lot like the big heart flavours menthol


----------



## Andre

Snape of Vape said:


> Also some VM menthol ice, thanks to Ohm @johan yet again!
> 
> Great menthol, a lot like the big heart flavours menthol


Seems @johan is better than your Zamplebox.


----------



## Silver

I am still on the same flavours - going on a week I think

- Tarks Matador - at first it was a challenge, now its a bit better
- SkyBlueVaping Dulce de Leche - still nice and smooth
- Vape Craving Desire (guava/mango flavour) - wow, still impressed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

Andre said:


> Seems @johan is better than your Zamplebox.


Hahaha, definitely faster on the delivery times

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> - Vape Craving Desire (guava/mango flavour) - wow, still impressed.


 
I'm still vaping that too Hi Ho... still trying to find the guava but my mouth is out of order today and I'm batting to get a decent vape today... have now gone onto Avril who kicks like a mule...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

503 Mango (courtesy of @Snape of Vape)
5P Queenside
CV Matterhorn mixed with old k@# juice

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Just B - Naartjie for most of the day

Pb& J - Nicoticket as my evening desert


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> .. still trying to find the guava but my mouth is out of order today and I'm batting to get a decent vape today... have now gone onto Avril who kicks like a mule...



Just reading the above parts made me laugh out loud @Rob Fisher 
A non vaper reading that would conclude we are lunatics!!!


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm still vaping that too Hi Ho... still trying to find the guava but my mouth is out of order today and I'm batting to get a decent vape today... have now gone onto Avril who kicks like a mule...



In fact @Rob Fisher , i vote that as chirp of the year on our forum!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Just reading the above parts made me laugh out loud @Rob Fisher
> A non vaper reading that would conclude we are lunatics!!!


 
Hehehe... I think we are bordering on lunatics...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Lets hope @devdev doesnt spot this 
He he

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Lets hope @devdev doesnt spot this
> He he


I was soooo tempted....


----------



## StingRay999

VapeMob's Tobacco Brew. It is so good I cant stop, or maybe it might be my new iClear 30B.


----------



## M4dm0nk3y

Yiannaki said:


> Just B - Naartjie for most of the day
> 
> Pb& J - Nicoticket as my evening desert


That PB&J sounds mighty fine, really tempted to try out some Juice from Vapor Mountain and Just B


----------



## Yiannaki

M4dm0nk3y said:


> That PB&J sounds mighty fine, really tempted to try out some Juice from Vapor Mountain and Just B


It's an incredible vape. A bit too rich for an adv but lovely as a second option in the day!

I've only heard good things about VM juices. 

From what I've tried, the just b juices are great too. The Naartjie is really authentic. It's a very natural taste, tangy with a hint of a sourness. In my opinion, a definite adv!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M4dm0nk3y

Yiannaki said:


> It's an incredible vape. A bit too rich for an adv but lovely as a second option in the day!
> 
> I've only heard good things about VM juices.
> 
> From what I've tried, the just b juices are great too. The Naartjie is really authentic. It's a very natural taste, tangy with a hint of a sourness. In my opinion, a definite adv!


Where/how did you order the newer flavours from Just B - I see Sub Ohm Vapor carries them, but non of the newer flavours. Any other channels you can recommend?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

You can just drop @Just B an inbox message with what flavour you would like as well as the strength, send her monies, give her a postal addy (there are a few shipping options) and then you'll be vaping away 


Check out the first post on this thread to see what flavours she has on offer http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/we-are-stocked-up.3301/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## thekeeperza

Tarks Poison
Craft Vapour RY4

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Snape of Vape

Big heart flavours - 555 house blend menthol. 
Nemesis with the nautilus and bvc coils!

Not sure if it's the coil or the tank, but something here is working very nicely!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

The Virus!


----------



## Andre

5P Sixty Four
Tark's Rasputin
Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil
5P Bowden's Mate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Frenilla
5P Castle Long
WB Devil's Cut


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Frenilla
> 5P Castle Long
> WB Devil's Cut


Frenilla still climbing the ladder? You must try their H1N1 (The Virus).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> Frenilla still climbing the ladder? You must try their H1N1 (The Virus).


 
Tried it 2 weeks ago when I got the Nicoticket juice from group buy, but prefer the Frenilla - will give the Virus a go again.


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Tried it 2 weeks ago when I got the Nicoticket juice from group buy, but prefer the Frenilla - will give the Virus a go again.


Yeah, the Virus gets better the longer it steeps - the tobacco comes to the fore. Frenilla is weird for me - first 10 of so toots I think, yes ok, and then it just gets awesome.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

The Virus - Nicoticket
Custards last stand - Nicoticket
Unflavoured - DIY


----------



## Tom

H1N1 still in daily use!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

... to get the best out of The Virus: daily change of cotton and a coil dry burn!


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> ... to get the best out of The Virus: daily change of cotton and a coil dry burn!


 
@Tom, you still using cotton? Have you tried the other wicks? What's your verdict for your taste buds?


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> @Tom, you still using cotton? Have you tried the other wicks? What's your verdict for your taste buds?


Yes, @Tom, you must try Rayon.


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> @Tom, you still using cotton? Have you tried the other wicks? What's your verdict for your taste buds?


 


Andre said:


> Yes, @Tom, you must try Rayon.


 
yip. still using cotton. I am happy with it, easy to use. Also doing MC exclusively, the few times i did dirty coils was not satisfying. But let me check where I can get Rayon over here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> yip. still using cotton. I am happy with it, easy to use. Also doing MC exclusively, the few times i did dirty coils was not satisfying. But let me check where I can get Rayon over here



Me too @Tom, just like the old days 
But will be trying a few other things soon....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris

a flurry of VM smurfette(high no nic vg mix for smoke rings and silliness...i can make a tornado ),VM choc mint and then Whirling dervish
Didnt blow me away in the dripper...but wow,has it grown on me in a lowly evod of all things!
@RevnLucky7,if it changes this much dripper to evod,i cant wait to get it in a dripper with some ekowool....dammit,i swear i thought i was done buying this month

One question,i have a 3d dripper,vape it on a fully charged mvp at 11w,and i dont like it,some builds are better but going bac to my mpt3 mini gives me that happy feeling u get from putting your slippers on when u get home.
Am i being stupid buying a mech to give the 3d dripper a fair go,should i stick to tank systems,or do i simply have the wrong dripper


----------



## Silver

Necris said:


> a flurry of VM smurfette(high no nic vg mix for smoke rings and silliness...i can make a tornado ),VM choc mint and then Whirling dervish
> Didnt blow me away in the dripper...but wow,has it grown on me in a lowly evod of all things!
> @RevnLucky7,if it changes this much dripper to evod,i cant wait to get it in a dripper with some ekowool....dammit,i swear i thought i was done buying this month
> 
> One question,i have a 3d dripper,vape it on a fully charged mvp at 11w,and i dont like it,some builds are better but going bac to my mpt3 mini gives me that happy feeling u get from putting your slippers on when u get home.
> Am i being stupid buying a mech to give the 3d dripper a fair go,should i stick to tank systems,or do i simply have the wrong dripper



Hi @Necris 
I dont have any experience with the 3D, but I run my simple IGO-L dripper at 12 to 15 Watts with a 1.3 ohm coil on my SVD. When I go lower say 10W its often not as good. My REOs (mech drippers) are effectively running at between 12 and 20 Watts. Personally, i'd say you need to give the dripper a try at higher power before you toss it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rvdwesth

I am alternating VapeKing Elixir Pink Spot and Snollygoster 12 MG today in a PT1 and PT2 both with cotton wicks.
Awesome juice!


----------



## Sir Vape

A bit of Gambit and VC Yellow Sub


----------



## Andre

Tark's Poison Elite
5P Bowden's Mate
Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil
5P Sixty Four

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

The Virus. Again......

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom

TylerD said:


> The Virus. Again......


Its highly contagious

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Today is Tarks Poison day!
Getting the Rum & maple taste again! Yay!


----------



## johan

Tried this mix this morning: 80% WB Devil's Cut with 20% Nicoticket Frenilla - the Frenilla just rounds the tobacco nicely off on the exhale with a "want-some-more" lingering after taste.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Tried this mix this morning: 80% WB Devil's Cut with 20% Nicoticket Frenilla - the Frenilla just rounds the tobacco nicely off on the exhale with a "want-some-more" lingering after taste.


Hah, must try that. The Nicoticket fans on ECF do a lot of mixing and they say Frenilla is very versatile for that. I am too afraid I might not like it and have to waste it.


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> Hah, must try that. The Nicoticket fans on ECF do a lot of mixing and they say Frenilla is very versatile for that. I am too afraid I might not like it and have to waste it.


 
Try it with a couple of drops in a dripper 1'st.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Having a fabulous Five Pawns day

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jase

I'm giving this a bash.. I quite like the coconut undertone and it's really smooth.. but not cheap.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jase

Haha, I didn't see the Lyles post above mine!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Erdinger weissbier, pancakes in a dutch beach bar, together with a good Virus vape!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Jase

Pancakes! /drool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Evangeline got a work over with the new file, some Nolax, a new 1,3Ω Coil and a new cotton wick... then she got a fill of @Just B Maartjie.




Very nice juice and most certainly can taste the Naartjie and Mango... by the viscosity of the liquid I would say it's 60PG 40VG but I could be wrong... but in any case decent bottle (the ones I prefer) and a piece of cake to fill with! Vaping it I can feel it was built for taste and flavour and not for cloud blowing because the vapour production isn't as high as some of the juices I use but I'm way more interested in the flavour and you are left in no doubt as to what the flavour is... I enjoy both flavours and I'm enjoying the juice.

Let's see if I can vape it all night... probably not because I want my Tropical Ice... but this is a juice that won't be culled and I'm impressed with it seeing that it's my first official purchase from @Just B because all my previous juice tests were just that... testing... this is my first taste of the production juices.

I can't wait to try the condensed milk but I was left with strict instructions to let it steep for a while before tasting it and I'm an obedient fellow.

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD

Wakonda

I'm not a coffee vaper, but love good coffee. This stuff is damn good!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar

wakonda 
h1n1 for laters


----------



## Stroodlepuff

What did I vape Today


----------



## Andre

Took my first few toots of *Bread of Heaven*. Totally new taste - malt (yeasty), mild tobacco, honey on the tip of the tongue, a slight fruity fizzle. Hits like a mule nic wise for some or other reason - feels like double the nic. Think I am going to like this. On a 4 mm hollow Ekowool wick, ugly ribbon coil, 0.7 ohms.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Took my first few toots of *Bread of Heaven*. Totally new taste - malt (yeasty), mild tobacco, honey on the tip of the tongue, a slight fruity fizzle. Hits like a mule nic wise for some or other reason - feels like double the nic. Think I am going to like this. On a 4 mm hollow Ekowool wick, ugly ribbon coil, 0.7 ohms.


 
Super stuff @Andre

Did you get the 18mg?


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Super stuff @Andre
> 
> Did you get the 18mg?


Yip.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## 6ghost9

Naartjie- Just B
Plasma Juice- Vape Elixir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Andre said:


> Took my first few toots of *Bread of Heaven*. Totally new taste - malt (yeasty), mild tobacco, honey on the tip of the tongue, a slight fruity fizzle. Hits like a mule nic wise for some or other reason - feels like double the nic. Think I am going to like this. On a 4 mm hollow Ekowool wick, ugly ribbon coil, 0.7 ohms.


 
keep us/me updated....wanting to order this some time soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

Rocket sheep enterprise in the reo!! Soooo good

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## capetocuba

Started a new DIY flavour ... Black Cherry Cheesecake, this is a winner!


----------



## Noddy

Yellow Submarine ala Craftvapour, with a glass tank and 1.5 kanger coil, on 3.8V. Excellent juice!


----------



## hands

I am on strawberries & cream from UltimateVape love this stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

The last of the HHV Huntsman mixed with the last of the HHV Dragons Fire. 
i must put in an order tonight, so i have some more in about 5-6 weeks from now. (Left it a bit late, it really needs weeks of steeping.)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Just B cherry pop. Like it a lot! You can taste the sherbet. Awesome!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan

Last of Nicoticket Frenilla (50ml only lasted me 3 weeks)
Crappy juice mixed with CV Matterhorn Menthol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Witcher's Blackbird
Bowden's Mate
Dr S C's Snake Oil

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Superb combination @Andre 

Never tried snake oil but blackbird and bowdens are solid top players for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

Vanilla Cream by vape king in the russian and Honey Badger by craft vapour in the reo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Noddy

Today was the best ADV I discovered so far. Craft Vapour Artisan RY4 in my "mighty evod"
Getting a mPT3 this week.,...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

ET said:


> Vanilla Cream by vape king in the russian and Honey Badger by craft vapour in the reo


Hows honey badger in the reo? Ive been rocking it in the kayfun for the past week.


----------



## Andre

Rocket Sheep Enterprise (SubOhmVapor) - first vape (Reo) on this one, it is awesome.
Strawnilla (Nicoticket) - First try (mAN) too, strawberry somewhat muted for me. Shall try in a Reo as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keyaam

ET said:


> Vanilla Cream by vape king in the russian and Honey Badger by craft vapour in the reo


Hows honey badger in the reo? Ive been rocking it in the kayfun for the past week.


----------



## Nightfearz

Gambit, and im sad because my gambit is almost finished... And my vape budget IS finished.... Until vapemeet anyway


----------



## ET

honey badger isn't my favourite to be honest. will try it in the dripper next but so far my taste buds aren't digging it too much. could be because i am vaping other juices at the same time


----------



## johan

Rocket Sheep Purple Alien - in two minds about this one at the moment, but giving it horns at different coil resistances to find a sweet spot for this particular desert flavour.


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Rocket Sheep Purple Alien - in two minds about this one at the moment, but giving it horns at different coil resistances to find a sweet spot for this particular desert flavour.


I usually do not like sweet juices. And Purple Alien is sweet, sweet - no doubt, but I love it. Vaping it at 0.7 ohms on a ceramic wick in a Reomizer.


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> I usually do not like sweet juices. And Purple Alien is sweet, sweet - no doubt, but I love it. Vaping it at 0.7 ohms on a ceramic wick in a Reomizer.


 
Agree, the lower I go the better it becomes (currently testing at 0.8Ω), above 1Ω I don't like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Terracotta Pie - Master Vape thanks to @devdev . I love it.
caRnY4 - G2 Vapour also love it.

In the Reomizer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shaun

Vape King's Grape Soda is the business! so tasty, it makes personal favourite list!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands

strawberries & cream
flue cured tabacco
irish cream
all 12mg and on evod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M4dm0nk3y

Energy from JustB during the day in my Nautilus

Condensed Milk from JustB at night in my Tobh

I have to say - letting the condensed milk sit to steep for a bit, mmmm, big nomnomnom  I've heard it pairs really nicely with fruity flavours - I have yet to give that a go; but I can say it does pair nicely with VK Vanilla Cream

The creaminess is alarming - really nice - I get flavour in oodles. Less clouds, but oodles of flavour; especially on the exhale is where it shines through that you can taste that nice, creamy sweetness

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sir Vape

Heather's Cin City and Gambit. Loving Hhv vapes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands

will have to give that condensed milk a go.will order some because you sold it to me with "The creaminess is alarming"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Vape King VY4 and a bit of Vanilla cream in it. In a KT mini 3.
Lovely!


----------



## Andre

Rocket Sheep Enterprise
Rocket Sheep Purple Alien
Bowdens Mate
Dr S C's Snake Oil


----------



## TylerD

HHV Blueberry waffles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Andre said:


> Rocket Sheep Enterprise
> Rocket Sheep Purple Alien
> Bowdens Mate
> Dr S C's Snake Oil


How's the Bread of Heaven going Andre?


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> How's the Bread of Heaven going Andre?


Only had those few toots off it, which were great - really a unique taste. Too many new juices to try, but will get to it again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Rocket Sheep Alien mixed with last couple of drops Nicoticket Frenilla (this is NICE)
Five Pawns Queenside
Five Pawns Castle Long

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tropical Ice
Tropical Ice
Tropical Ice

Oh yes and also Tropical Ice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Morne

Been vaping VM4 with a touch of Mount Baker cinnimon roll... Really good!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Angie

All of these..................... I am new With @peterokzn

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## RoSsIkId

Rob Fisher said:


> Tropical Ice
> Tropical Ice
> Tropical Ice
> 
> Oh yes and also Tropical Ice.


 
OOM you hurting menthol ice feelings, menthol ice have feelings too

Slow day of vaping
CV RY4 (most of day)
H1N1 (evening)
Bobas (to drain cana battery so I can charge it)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RoSsIkId said:


> OOM you hurting menthol ice feelings, menthol ice have feelings too


 
I got tired of typing "Menthol Ice with Drops of coconut concentrate" so I renamed it "Tropical ice" for short!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET

vape kings raspberry rush, nice and tasty once i figured out my coil in the reomiser was too high and taking all the flavour away. a few small mills mean big stuff in a reomiser

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## RoSsIkId

Rob Fisher said:


> I got tired of typing "Menthol Ice with Drops of coconut concentrate" so I renamed it "Tropical ice" for short!


 
VMMIWDC could also work

Did you patent the name?


----------



## Rob Fisher

RoSsIkId said:


> VMMIWDC could also work
> 
> Did you patent the name?


 
If @Oupa doesn't start making it soon maybe I'll bottle it and flog it! Either way @Oupa scores because it can only be "Tropical Ice" if it has the VM ingredients! 

Actually come to think of it it's better to mix it yourself... because I started out with 5 drops per 6ml of Menthol Ice and I'm now at 15 drops per 6ml!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angie

Mentholice and Vernons

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Keyaam

VM4 all day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mklops

Lekka vapes mixed berry all day...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nightfearz

Browncow was/is legend...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Vernon's secret and heavenly tobacco 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow

Uncle junks Monica's Eyes. So far best vape for me!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RoSsIkId

Frenilla
Heavenly T
CV RY4


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> Uncle junks Monica's Eyes. So far best vape for me!!!!


Tell us more.


----------



## capetocuba

HHT and own 555 blend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Andre said:


> Tell us more.


Its awesome. To be honest this pic explain it very good. So lovely and creamy. But not to creamy! The taste is out of this world REALLY

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

Hangsen Bubble gum and then some Vanilla (NOT VERY LEKKER...) Had to do a 50/50 mix of mint and Vanilla. One tank still taste like frot Ultra Mell.


----------



## Gazzacpt

Nicvape - mellow gold
Nicoticket - frenilla
Diy - menthol spearmint


----------



## capetocuba

Gazzacpt said:


> Nicvape - mellow gold
> Nicoticket - frenilla
> Diy - menthol spearmint


Were you forced to vape menthol spearmint

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

capetocuba said:


> Were you forced to vape menthol spearmint


I might have to ask @Rob Fisher to fine you for this post sir.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster

what's wrong with spearmint?


----------



## annemarievdh

5 pawn - bowdens mate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK

Doing a little whirling dervish to get the morning started


----------



## RoSsIkId

All stocked up on HHV

Evod2 HHV Peanut butter cookie
Evod2 HHV blueberry waffle


----------



## Arthster

Man I need to expand my juice collection... I feel out of place with my arrangment of spearmint bubblegum and frot ultra mell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Arthster said:


> Man I need to expand my juice collection... I feel out of place with my arrangment of spearmint bubblegum and frot ultra mell


I am too afraid to ask... but why the hell are you vaping vrot ultra mell?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

baksteen8168 said:


> I am too afraid to ask... but why the hell are you vaping vrot ultra mell?


Well its suppose to be vanilla but it has a lank bitter tast with a nice tobasco burn


----------



## baksteen8168

Arthster said:


> Well its suppose to be vanilla but it has a lank bitter tast with a nice tobasco burn


Geez dude.. I have some cola liqua and some enregy liqua that I do not use anymore... if you can make it to benoni you can have it... got to be better than "vrot ultra mell with nice tobacco taste" lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster

baksteen8168 said:


> Geez dude.. I have some cola liqua and some enregy liqua that I do not use anymore... if you can make it to benoni you can have it... got to be better than "vrot ultra mell with nice tobacco taste" lol


. This flavour of mine is real bollie. I have considered rather making juice out dog food

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## thekeeperza

Whirling Dervish
CV RY4


----------



## baksteen8168

Arthster said:


> . This flavour of mine is real bollie. I have considered rather making juice out dog food


I have a feeling that bobtail might taste better than vrot ulra mell.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Magma dripper - finishing off the queenside before re wicking and hitting Nicoticket Custards last stand.

Reo - Grandmaster
Rocket - Strawberry/Kiwi (my own blend)

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

bobas bounty in the reo
gorilla juice in the nautilus mini

so far its defiantly up there with the nicotickets for me

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168

VM - Choc Mint
VM - Berry Blaze
5P - Gambit


----------



## Tom

Another attempt on Grumpy's juice. Hooch gone nuts. Supposed to be close to bobas +nuts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Wakonda (Nicoticket)
Coolcumber Mint (Nicoticket)
Bowdens Mate (5P)
Dr S C's Snake Oil (T-Max)


----------



## Angie

ChocMint  today Yummy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz

awesome picture there lady

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## RoSsIkId

Choc even in vape form goes to the hips

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morne

I tried some of @paulph201 's bobas bounty in the reo and gorilla juice in the nautilus mini.... I liked the Gorilla, it's a really great vape, with just a hint of banana on the exhale.

In my Mini I have some Nicoticket - radioactive. Great juice!! One of my new fav's

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kevkev

VM4 mixed with a little VM Coffee

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MurderDoll

Kazumi has The Standards Tater Tots and Woody has Nicotickets Frenilla.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## thekeeperza

Nicoticket The Virus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

Nicoticket Strawnilla

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Tres2 - vienna

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth

My new favorite - been vaping on it all week: eciggies Dragon Juice (VG) Tobacco 1/3 Peanut butter 1/3 and Cherry 1/3 @ around 9mg

And I just bought my new Kayfun so tonight when I get home.... I will Vape the house down *evil laugh*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chef Guest

The virus. What an incredible juice! I've never in all my life...

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom

TylerD said:


> Tres2 - vienna


Vienna vaper? Expensive. Worth it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom

Chef Guest said:


> The virus. What an incredible juice! I've never in all my life...
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


Exactly what I thought

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Tom said:


> Vienna vaper? Expensive. Worth it?


Not expensive. Not Vienna vaper. (Didn't even know about them till now.)
The name is Tres2.
Pic of the bottle.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chef Guest

Tom said:


> Exactly what I thought


Dude.

Every hour there's a shift. Sometimes subtle, sometimes drastic. Just today I've gotten port, whisky and rum ito alcohol notes.

Grapes, melon and a hint of pear on the fruits.

Cinnamon, anise, nutmeg and bay leaves at different times. 

Always undertoned by a rich, woody almost but not quite tobacco and subtle vanilla and caramel.

I'm totally blown away by this... 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chef Guest

Tom said:


> Exactly what I thought


Dude.

Every hour there's a shift. Sometimes subtle, sometimes drastic. Just today I've gotten port, whisky and rum ito alcohol notes.

Grapes, melon and a hint of pear on the fruits.

Cinnamon, anise, nutmeg and bay leaves at different times. 

Always undertoned by a rich, woody almost but not quite tobacco and subtle vanilla and caramel.

Chocolate is often coming through but sometimes as milk, sometimes dark.

I'm totally blown away by this... 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Chef Guest said:


> Dude.
> 
> Every hour there's a shift. Sometimes subtle, sometimes drastic. Just today I've gotten port, whisky and rum ito alcohol notes.
> 
> Grapes, melon and a hint of pear on the fruits.
> 
> Cinnamon, anise, nutmeg and bay leaves at different times.
> 
> Always undertoned by a rich, woody almost but not quite tobacco and subtle vanilla and caramel.
> 
> Chocolate is often coming through but sometimes as milk, sometimes dark.
> 
> I'm totally blown away by this...
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


And..........it gets better the older it gets.....if you can leave it alone!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Andre said:


> And..........it gets better the older it gets.....if you can leave it alone!


Not sure if I'll be able to...

The complexity of it boggles the mind. It's absolutely sublime. 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chef Guest

Andre said:


> And..........it gets better the older it gets.....if you can leave it alone!


Not sure if I'll be able to...

The complexity of it boggles the mind. It's absolutely sublime. 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Tom

Chef Guest said:


> Not sure if I'll be able to...
> 
> The complexity of it boggles the mind. It's absolutely sublime.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


and it makes one spamming posts

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Angie

Strawberry

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Double ZH4 and 555 Butterscotch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

wow....got at the B&M some Gambit sample in 6mg. Recoiled the Enigma and dripping it. It's been a while....still a gr8 juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## VapeSnow

Had sum HIGH VOLTAGE SHORT CIRCUIT let me tell you it gives you that kick!! Whow...!


----------



## Poppie

Just love my Reos - had a re-wicking and a refilling of the Reos with Silver
tonight.
It is going to be a Vape King weekend - Vape King coffee with VM coffee - 
and Vape King - Pina Colada - So tasty on the Reo -

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD

Damn this Whirling is awesome!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MurderDoll

Chef Guest said:


> The virus. What an incredible juice! I've never in all my life...
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force





Andre said:


> And..........it gets better the older it gets.....if you can leave it alone!


I'm burning inside to put some of this in my REO. 

But wanting to let it steep. 
But at the same time I know I need to break the seal and finally taste this Virus. 

Should I run a tank? 
Or should I let it steep longer? 

If I do. What's the ideal ohm to run it on? 
I have 12mg.


----------



## kimbo

Some DIY Mixed Berries

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

MurderDoll said:


> I'm burning inside to put some of this in my REO.
> 
> But wanting to let it steep.
> But at the same time I know I need to break the seal and finally taste this Virus.
> 
> Should I run a tank?
> Or should I let it steep longer?
> 
> If I do. What's the ideal ohm to run it on?
> I have 12mg.


i have it mostly in the Kayfun @1.4 ohms, 15W

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> I'm burning inside to put some of this in my REO.
> 
> But wanting to let it steep.
> But at the same time I know I need to break the seal and finally taste this Virus.
> 
> Should I run a tank?
> Or should I let it steep longer?
> 
> If I do. What's the ideal ohm to run it on?
> I have 12mg.


Try it, it good even young, and it had some steep time coming over. At the moment I am vaping it on a Reomizer at 0.69 ohms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Andre said:


> Try it, it good even young, and it had some steep time coming over. At the moment I am vaping it on a Reomizer at 0.69 ohms.


Thanks for the advice. 

Should I go for a less wrap 28 g or a more wrap 26g?

I'm actually considering trying an ugly wrap and see how that pans out. 
But at the same time I'm thinking on testing it I should stick to what I'm used to for comparison using a micro coil.


----------



## MarkK

Castle long all day longon my sx 350 box 
0.6 ohm coil at 26.4W ... YUM
Add wood stock brewery in Cape Town's Pale Ale and it was heaven man  

Any one in cape town go check out "the local grill" in Woodstock! Prices are high but OMG heavenly!!


----------



## Heckers

While im waiting for my Vapour Mountain order Liqua Traditional Tobacco will have to do the job.
Im ashamed to admit i had some stinkies tonight, but after i had them they disgusted me somewhat...maybe im starting to finally come around for good. Vaping the rest of the night for sure.


----------



## johan

Heckers said:


> While im waiting for my Vapour Mountain order Liqua Traditional Tobacco will have to do the job.
> Im ashamed to admit i had some stinkies tonight, but after i had them they disgusted me somewhat...maybe im starting to finally come around for good. Vaping the rest of the night for sure.


 
Don't feel a shame, we all needed that comparison at some stage to convince us that vaping tastes much better than the odd stinkie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BansheeZA

some very well steeped dulce de leche and bavarian cream from SkyBlue vaping i mixed a few weeks ago. big clouds and flavor in the stillare with duel 26awg micro coils


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> Should I go for a less wrap 28 g or a more wrap 26g?
> 
> I'm actually considering trying an ugly wrap and see how that pans out.
> But at the same time I'm thinking on testing it I should stick to what I'm used to for comparison using a micro coil.


Mine if 27g ribbon ugly coil around 4mm hollow Ekowool, but agree maybe stay with what you know to test drive a new juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt

Peanut butter and jelly.
Frenilla. 
And now giving the virus a try never liked tabacco flavours havent touched them after the liqua more then a year ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Matt said:


> Peanut butter and jelly.
> Frenilla.
> And now giving the virus a try never liked tabacco flavours havent touched them after the liqua more then a year ago.


Ah, let us know how you find the Virus.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Heckers

Thank you for the encouragement @johan .
Its weird, i really fell disgusted with myself after vaping mostly this week and now having the stinkeis my lungs feel so congested and then there is that bad taste...this Liqua tastes heavenly right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Wirling Dervish
Rocket Sheep Purple alien mixed with a small amount of Nicoticket Frenilla
Old juice mixed with CV Matterhorn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heckers

BansheeZA said:


> some very well steeped dulce de leche and bavarian cream from SkyBlue vaping i mixed a few weeks ago. big clouds and flavor in the stillare with duel 26awg micro coils


 
Got to get myself some Dulce de Leche, sounds so tasty.


----------



## johan

Heckers said:


> Thank you for the encouragement @johan .
> Its weird, i really fell disgusted with myself after vaping mostly this week and now having the stinkeis my lungs feel so congested and then there is that bad taste...this Liqua tastes heavenly right now.


 
Yip can somehow relate to that - I used to love pipe tobacco for a chill, about 3 months down the vaping journey I light up a pipe - it was unbelievable disgusting. Never thought something that I so loved could taste so horrible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## VapeSnow

johan said:


> Wirling Dervish
> Rocket Sheep Purple alien mixed with a small amount of Nicoticket Frenilla
> Old juice mixed with CV Matterhorn


What is the spice taste in the Wirling Dervish?


----------



## johan

VapeSnow said:


> What is the spice taste in the Wirling Dervish?


 
I don't know yet, I'm experimenting at different coil Ω's to find a sweet spot - I am very slow in identifying complex juice, but at the end I do get there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt

Andre said:


> Ah, let us know how you find the Virus.



Well must say its a good start. Didn't expect that at all. Need some more time with it to see how it tastes after a couple ml.


----------



## MarkK

@VapeSnow Cinnamon


----------



## Tom

Matt said:


> Well must say its a good start. Didn't expect that at all. Need some more time with it to see how it tastes after a couple ml.


its highly addictive and contagious. Please use at your own risk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MarkK

its more exotic in the beginning though, i felt like i was dropped into a spice market in India or some oriental bazaar in a place i cant even pronounce


----------



## johan

@VapeSnow what I did noticed so far was either a combination of vanilla, nutmeg and cinnamon or vanilla, ginger and cinnamon, could be all Four, not sure yet. The other flavours like vanilla custard, tobacco and honey was easy to identify.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom

johan said:


> @VapeSnow what I did noticed so far was either a combination of vanilla, nutmeg and cinnamon or vanilla, ginger and cinnamon, could be all Four, not sure yet. The other flavours like vanilla custard, tobacco and honey was easy to identify.


ppüs...then its not for me. Ginger and Cinnamon are not my cuppa tea.


----------



## MarkK

now i need to drip some lol


----------



## MarkK

Tom just to taste for one time its a pretty amazing juice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I got my first dripper this morning so I've pretty much been vaping everything I've got 

Got me some Elvis' Breakfast by Lekka Vapours and must say this is for sure going into my daily rotation.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

Tom said:


> ppüs...then its not for me. Ginger and Cinnamon are not my cuppa tea.


 
I'm not sure yet Tom if it icontains ginger at all - its quite a complex ejuice regarding the spice flavours, I might be totally wrong .


----------



## Tom

MarkK said:


> Tom just to taste for one time its a pretty amazing juice


I can only nod to that. It has become my No. 1 ADV. Have not once had that feeling that it is too much. First juice that has been so convincing. imho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK

Taste is subjective!


----------



## Tom

MarkK said:


> Taste is subjective!


so true! and its good like that....imagine we all would want the one...!


----------



## Chef Guest

MurderDoll said:


> I'm burning inside to put some of this in my REO.
> 
> But wanting to let it steep.
> But at the same time I know I need to break the seal and finally taste this Virus.
> 
> Should I run a tank?
> Or should I let it steep longer?
> 
> If I do. What's the ideal ohm to run it on?
> I have 12mg.


I don't think there's a right or wrong with The Virus.

Have had it in Nthabiseng with a 1.1 28g micro 1.5mm ID.

And on Shrek in my magma 0.6 26g 2mm ID. Between 9W and 22w!

Everything just brings out more, different flavours! 

Just do it. And then resign yourself to bankruptcy because you've been struck by the Swine Flu.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest

MarkK said:


> Castle long all day longon my sx 350 box
> 0.6 ohm coil at 26.4W ... YUM
> Add wood stock brewery in Cape Town's Pale Ale and it was heaven man
> 
> Any one in cape town go check out "the local grill" in Woodstock! Prices are high but OMG heavenly!!



I know the owners of The Local Grill very well. Steve and Llewy are great guys, and the "grill" has pretty much the best beef money can buy. I've been eating there for close on 10 years and will keep going back!

Glad you guys in the Cape get to experience this awesome Jozi steakhouse!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Chef Guest said:


> I don't think there's a right or wrong with The Virus.
> 
> Have had it in Nthabiseng with a 1.1 28g micro 1.5mm ID.
> 
> And on Shrek in my magma 0.6 26g 2mm ID. Between 9W and 22w!
> 
> Everything just brings out more, different flavours!
> 
> Just do it. And then resign yourself to bankruptcy because you've been struck by the Swine Flu.


Yes, very true, should have added that.


----------



## rogue zombie

I added some mint to VK Vanilla. Actually very nice


----------



## rogue zombie

I added some mint to VK Vanilla. Actually very nice


----------



## baksteen8168

Vape Orenda - Whirling Dervish
Lekka Vapors - Red Bull
VM - Berry Blaze


----------



## Necris

same here,well almost
Vape Orenda - Whirling Dervish
VM - Berry Blaze

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK

Castle long and Mr dervish  for me ;D 
NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Angie

Lemon

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Angie said:


> Lemon
> View attachment 9486


Love your pictures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Angie said:


> Lemon
> View attachment 9486


 
The right hand lemon is wrong way round . Nice photo though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

johan said:


> The right hand lemon is wrong way round . Nice photo though.


Lol Johan after you pointed it out the picture just didn't look the same

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MurderDoll

The Virus and Mr Miyagi.


----------



## Tom

This morning....5P Grandmaster dripped,
now....Blackbird in the Kayfun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angie

> The right hand lemon is wrong way round . Nice photo though.


 
@johan

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Tarks *Poison Elite* - classic!
Vape Craving *Desire* - wonderful guava/mango flavour - just reviewed
Tarks *Matador* - tough at first but better now, its been nearly 3 weeks... review to come soon
VM *Choc Mint* - old faithful, I missed you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt

555 mix - diy
Wakonda - Nickoticket
The Virus - Nickoticket (H1N1)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow

Panda Iron Man


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Virgin vapor custom flavor. Strawberry custard sweet cream and cinnamon and some Five Pawns Castle Long


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Virgin Vapor custom flavor strawberry custard sweet cream and cinnamon Five Prawns Castle Long


----------



## Tank

Im Hitting the _Awesome Sauce_ 6mg from Vapeking	and yes _*Awesome*_ is an understatement!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Morne

Nicoticket - Wakonda..... Non non non


----------



## Keyaam

Craft vapour RY4 and some vm choc mint

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

5 Pawns Grandmaster plus an ice cold cerveca

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## steve

Revisited sabre blood yaeliq . Just to try on the nautilus with a bvc coil . In the reo i have nickoticket creme brulee mixed with the last of my tarks aztec .


----------



## Marzuq

Vapour mountain - smurfette - - > kayfun
Vapour mountain - Lee - - > reo mini

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Angie

Mentholice and lemon


----------



## RoSsIkId

Hhv blue berry waffles
Hhv peanut butter cookie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Tank said:


> Im Hitting the _Awesome Sauce_ 6mg from Vapeking	and yes _*Awesome*_ is an understatement!!!



Hi @Tank 
Is that a VapeKing juice or a Vape Elixir juice?


----------



## Paulie

@Tom thanks for share that picture while I am sitting ere in jhb "winter" lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> View attachment 9536
> 
> 
> 5 Pawns Grandmaster plus an ice cold cerveca



@Tom is that Majorca?


----------



## MurderDoll

VM4
@Oupa has an absolute winner. This stuff is amazing! Love it!! 

H1N1. My goodness this stuff. I don't even know what to say. Except I need more!!

Futterbingers. Peanut butter chocolate. Fantastic!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

Today a mix of LV cherri and VM shortbread. Yum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Yip. It is indeed  nice holiday destination for europeans. Actually the beaches are fantastic, I prefer bays to long stretches of beachfront.
View attachment 9536


5 Pawns Grandmaster plus an ice cold cerveca 


Silver said:


> @Tom is that Majorca?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

Yip. It is indeed  nice holiday destination for europeans. Actually the beaches are fantastic, I prefer bays to long stretches of beachfront.
View attachment 9536


5 Pawns Grandmaster plus an ice cold cerveca 


Silver said:


> @Tom is that Majorca?


----------



## crack2483

H1n1 and strawnilla. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

This weekend I enjoyed the following juices below:

bobas bounty
strawnilla
gorilla juice
just b naartjie
vm4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin

Just picked up the following from cape king; 
Amarula
Vk4
Coffee - busy with that now. Great taste.
And cheesecake - unbelievable taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin

Vape King, sorry, predictive text

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Morne

5p Grandmaster in my Reo
VM4 in my Kayfun
Just B Maartjie in my mAN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

VOWhirlingD 
The Virus!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## MarkK

Castle long in the Aqua  Good experiance!


----------



## Angie

Choc mint and my last few drops of mentholice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RoSsIkId

Strawnilla nom nom nom. Yes thats 3 nom plus another nom. I got like another nauty tank left


----------



## MarkK

I need to get on this vapour mountain train @Oupa

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

VM Vanilla Custard mixed with a couple of drops Frenilla
VM Berry Blaze mixed with Menthol Ice
Vape Renda Whirling Dervish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris

Bit o whirling dervish in the mpt3, some Vm vanilla custard and pure vg no nic mix in the dripper for coil testing and clouds...oh such clouds.
Drilled my 3d drippers dual coil holes to 1.5mm each....wooohooooo airflow


----------



## Rob Fisher

I tried VM Coffee because I'm trying to find something new to try... but it didn't work and went back to...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> I tried VM Coffee because I'm trying to find something new to try... but it didn't work and went back to...
> View attachment 9609


 
Rob I strongly advise you stay there, after all it's a COOL place.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Rob I strongly advise you stay there, after all it's a COOL place.


 
I think I have tried my last other juice and have cleaned all the Woodvil's of any sign of the other juices... I'm just going to load all REO's with Menthol Ice and then try adding some concentrates to make them slightly different.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

Oom @Rob Fisher doesnt ice kill the heat on the coil.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baverz

@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Hey everyone, 

Today I vaped, NicEjuiceZim the flavour is vanilla, in 12mg nicotine strength. 

Baring in mind that I don't have a ton of experience with vaping, and that the availability of different juices here is kinda scarce.

I think its freaking awesome! Much much richer flavour than anything I've tried from Liqua. Really like it


----------



## Raslin

Hi folks, so today I caped, VK Cheese cake, then though about having coffee with it so I mixed it with VK coffee. Just like coffee and cheese cake at mug and bean

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

- Craft Vapour *Melon on the Rocks* - super throat hit, cool and refreshing
- Vapour Mountain *Choc Mint* - staple 
- Tarks *Matador* - still busy reviewing... have been liking it a bit more compared to the first week, when I was struggling with it


----------



## Angie

Peach today........ @Rob Fisher you saved the day Vaping some Mentholice, ice ice baby

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RoSsIkId

Still on the tank of strawnilla
Hhv waffles
Craft vapour ry4


----------



## Andre

Bowdens Mate (5P)
Dr Stanley Clarks's Snake Oil (T-Max)
H1N1, the Virus (Nicoticket)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ricgt

Thought it was about time I checked out VM Menthol ice that gets mentioned a lot… Plus one or two other samples.


As much as I want to like a menthol juice its just not for me. Each to his own, I more disappointed at myself for not liking it I guess! But I will take the tank down to half way and fill up with Mellon on the rocks and see how it goes. On a more positive note I am really digging the VM coffee and Polar mint!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ricgt said:


> Thought it was about time I checked out VM Menthol ice that gets mentioned a lot… Plus one or two other samples.
> View attachment 9707
> 
> As much as I want to like a menthol juice its just not for me. Each to his own, I more disappointed at myself for not liking it I guess! But I will take the tank down to half way and fill up with Mellon on the rocks and see how it goes. On a more positive note I am really digging the VM coffee and Polar mint!


 
Taste is so personal... I tried the Coffee yesterday and vaped a few times and then poured the contents of the atty into the sink! Bring your Menthol Ice to the Vape Meet and I'll sop my coffee for you Menthol Ice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ricgt

Rob Fisher said:


> Taste is so personal... I tried the Coffee yesterday and vaped a few times and then poured the contents of the atty into the sink! Bring your Menthol Ice to the Vape Meet and I'll sop my coffee for you Menthol Ice!


 
Haha thanks @Rob Fisher will do seeing how Menthol Ice is your poison!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

Mmmmmm mini nauty filled with bobas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Having sum nicVape Mellow Gold. So far best tabbaco vape i ever tried. So so so smooooth vape. Nice nutty honey taste. 

You guys have to try. Comes frm the USA


----------



## Ricgt

@VapeSnow looks interesting, how long was the shipping?


----------



## VapeSnow

Ricgt said:


> @VapeSnow looks interesting, how long was the shipping?


Bought it from a forum member. He ordered a couple of bottles.


----------



## Noddy

Have some VK amarula in my evod for today. I like!


----------



## Angie

A match made in heaven 

Mentholice

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

Tried some bubblegum from just b juiced in my reo mini. How that wicks flavour brings back thos childhood memories lol. 

Also tried my freebie from just b juiced cherry pop in my nautilus on my svd 

And then old faithful smurfette from VM in my kayfun lite. 

Disappearing into to the clouds..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kevkev

Rocket Sheep Enterprise. Two days in a row. Hell yeah.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MurderDoll

Frenilla Virus combo. 
Bliss!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

Today needed a variation to the usual virus fix. Manabush ixcacao. Tobacco/dark chocolate. Like it a lot as a treat/variation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

MurderDoll said:


> Frenilla Virus combo.
> Bliss!


Must try that as well. What ratio?


----------



## Chef Guest

MurderDoll said:


> Frenilla Virus combo.
> Bliss!


Yeah! Please tell us what ratio!

Those 2 are all I've been vaping the last few days! 

Can only imagine what a combo would be like...

Nom Nom Nom! 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Must try that combo tomorrow. Both juices so good on its own


----------



## RevnLucky7

Rob Fisher said:


> I think I have tried my last other juice and have cleaned all the Woodvil's of any sign of the other juices... I'm just going to load all REO's with Menthol Ice and then try adding some concentrates to make them slightly different.


 
Remind me to hand you something at the meet


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Cell Block Four - the Standard , Custard Matter- The Mad Alchemist

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Tom said:


> Must try that as well. What ratio?





Chef Guest said:


> Yeah! Please tell us what ratio!
> 
> Those 2 are all I've been vaping the last few days!
> 
> Can only imagine what a combo would be like...
> 
> Nom Nom Nom!
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


As per @ShaneW's advice

I went with somewhere between a 20-30 percent Frenilla and the rest H1N1.

Its been working very week for me. Tastes super Nom!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RevnLucky7 said:


> Remind me to hand you something at the meet


 
Roger that!


----------



## Tom

MurderDoll said:


> As per @ShaneW's advice
> 
> I went with somewhere between a 20-30 percent Frenilla and the rest H1N1.
> 
> Its been working very week for me. Tastes super Nom!






Goooood Morning South Africa! That much left from last nights Manabush Ixcacao. Then going on to the Virus/Frenilla mix

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MurderDoll

Tom said:


> View attachment 9772
> 
> 
> Goooood Morning South Africa! That much left from last nights Manabush Ixcacao. Then going on to the Virus/Frenilla mix


Good morning! 

Looks like you had a great Vape session last night! 

Awesome photo too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

MurderDoll said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Looks like you had a great Vape session last night!
> 
> Awesome photo too!


Yeah. Juice does taste so different if you are totally relaxed IMHO. Been asked a few times here what this "strange thingie" is....and the usual misinformed responding that its bad for you, just like stinkies. Well, I tell them that it is a load of BS they are reading in the newspapers. But I leave it by that then....I am not on a crusade to convert smokers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

RoSsIkId said:


> Mmmmmm mini nauty filled with bobas


That was me whole day yesterday as in mAN with Bobas. My Reo, Red Sky cruiser & Vanilla were abandoned!


----------



## Tom

capetocuba said:


> That was me whole day yesterday as in mAN with Bobas. My Reo, Red Sky cruiser & Vanilla were abandoned!


Never tried bobas other than dripping it. To me thats the best. So much flavour and soooooo much vapour


----------



## Tom

capetocuba said:


> That was me whole day yesterday as in mAN with Bobas. My Reo, Red Sky cruiser & Vanilla were abandoned!


Never tried bobas other than dripping it. To me thats the best. So much flavour and soooooo much vapour

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## capetocuba

Tom said:


> Never tried bobas other than dripping it. To me thats the best. So much flavour and soooooo much vapour


Thanks for that, I am so lazy and have some really good drippers. I will try later on my Atomic


----------



## Tom

capetocuba said:


> Thanks for that, I am so lazy and have some really good drippers. I will try later on my Atomic


Do it and you never use bobas in a tank again!


----------



## Tom

capetocuba said:


> Thanks for that, I am so lazy and have some really good drippers. I will try later on my Atomic


Do it and you never use bobas in a tank again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Tom said:


> Do it and you never use bobas in a tank again!


 

yeah i defiantly get more tobacco from my bobas on the reo. Its soooo nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

As being a 100 percent VG juice it is perfect for the dripper. I run it a darkest ohms. 0.2 - 0.4 ohm

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Noddy

Today is Yellow Submarine day.
Good juice this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Keyaam

Lekka vapours mixed berry


----------



## Morne

I tried VK Caramel Toffee mixed with Mt Baker cinnamon roll. Works like a BOMB!!

Then again... everything works in Black Betty (my Reo) LOL


----------



## Rob Fisher

Moriya’s Mix from Digbys

Eucalyptus and cool menthol, refreshing for the palate and a real cure for vaper’s tongue. This is a lovely morning vape. If your an 18mg vaper we recommend dropping to 11 for this one, the menthol give a satisfying kick at lower nicotine levels.

Interesting vape indeed... I was a bit taken aback at first because it's certainly eucalyptus in a big way! And then I settled in because I love eucalyptus big time!

Was in an iGo-L on my Sirius II Mech Mod with a micro coil of around 1,1Ω with organic cotton. I always test juice in this combo because its easy to clean...

This one is very interesting for me and this may get to go into a REO tomorrow... we'll see. So far the best non Menthol Ice juice I have had the pleasure of tasting!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Moriya’s Mix from Digbys
> 
> Eucalyptus and cool menthol, refreshing for the palate and a real cure for vaper’s tongue. This is a lovely morning vape. If your an 18mg vaper we recommend dropping to 11 for this one, the menthol give a satisfying kick at lower nicotine levels.
> 
> Interesting vape indeed... I was a bit taken aback at first because it's certainly eucalyptus in a big way! And then I settled in because I love eucalyptus big time!
> 
> Was in an iGo-L on my Sirius II Mech Mod with a micro coil of around 1,1Ω with organic cotton. I always test juice in this combo because its easy to clean...
> 
> This one is very interesting for me and this may get to go into a REO tomorrow... we'll see. So far the best non Menthol Ice juice I have had the pleasure of tasting!
> 
> View attachment 9809


Almost Eureka....just the Reo test to go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morne

Nicoticket - Radioactive in my Reo
Just B - Naartjie in mAN
P5 - Grandmaster in the Kayfun

All Brilliant!!! Can't put anyone down.... Hellloooo Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cyan1de_za

Five Pawns Grandmaster that i purchased today. Omfg i love this stuff! I think ill be vaping this forever haha.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483

Strawnilla mixed with Bobas. I call it Bobnilla. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paulie

crack2483 said:


> Strawnilla mixed with Bobas. I call it Bobnilla.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
lol i almost tried that but chickened out haha


Im on heather's today and all i can say is its AWESOME!!!


----------



## Marzuq

Tonight's treat is just b juiced - Turkish delight 6mg. It's a treat for sure.. Throat hit is lekker hard. Flavour isn't too overwhelming. And it's in my Anna 

Disappearing into to the clouds..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

Marzuq said:


> Tonight's treat is just b juiced - Turkish delight 6mg. It's a treat for sure.. Throat hit is lekker hard. Flavour isn't too overwhelming. And it's in my Anna
> 
> Disappearing into to the clouds..


I need to try turkish delight and condensed milk from just b soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

@iKeyaam. I'm in Cape Town so if u r in the area give me a shout and I'll spot you some to try 

Disappearing into to the clouds..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

Marzuq said:


> @iKeyaam. I'm in Cape Town so if u r in the area give me a shout and I'll spot you some to try
> 
> Disappearing into to the clouds..


Shot. I think a cape town vape meet is long overdue

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

iKeyaam said:


> Shot. I think a cape town vape meet is long overdue


I agree. But the talks bout one happening in few months is still going. But the offer stands whenever u in the athlone area 

Disappearing into to the clouds..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Took my very first toot of @Just B's Naartjie just now. And I am amazed. Have been searching for a good natural tasting fruit juice for a long time, and tried many - most either too sweet or too creamy or too perfumy or too artificial. This one is absolutely spot on for me. Especially being not too sweet, making it a really refreshing juice. So glad I got swayed by all the positive mentions of this juice on this forum and this thread. And thanks for the best of service @Metal Liz.
PS: And this at 0.7 ohms mind you - awesome.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

iKeyaam said:


> Shot. I think a cape town vape meet is long overdue


Agreed 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Andre said:


> Took my very first toot of @Just B's Naartjie just now. And I am amazed. Have been searching for a good natural tasting fruit juice for a long time, and tried many - most either too sweet or too creamy or too perfumy or too artificial. This one is absolutely spot on for me. Especially being not too sweet, making it a really refreshing juice. So glad I got swayed by all the positive mentions of this juice on this forum and this thread. And thanks for the best of service @Metal Liz.
> PS: And this at 0.7 ohms mind you - awesome.


It was only a pleasure Andre, thanks for the support 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

I'm vaping some Liqua Cherry 9mg, been vaping it all day... tasted like ass in my Nautilus, but is actually kinda nice in my Aero mini. Kinda keen to pick up something new tomorrow, more of a coffee kinda guy myself


----------



## Andre

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I'm vaping some Liqua Cherry 9mg, been vaping it all day... tasted like ass in my Nautilus, but is actually kinda nice in my Aero mini. Kinda keen to pick up something new tomorrow, more of a coffee kinda guy myself


Try some Rocket Sheep Booster from www.subohmvapor.co.za.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

Turkish delight direct lung hit. Cough cough 






Disappearing into to the clouds..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

@Andre wish we had some of that up here, sounds pretty tasty.


----------



## MarkK

Vaped on Just B Black honey all day!
Just B condensed milk and RY 4 in my pocket all day long  My preferred steeping method

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @Andre wish we had some of that up here, sounds pretty tasty.


Cannot be sent to you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

@Andre emailing them to find out now


----------



## Andre

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @Andre emailing them to find out now


He is on this forum, @RevnLucky7 - you can PM him as well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

think i'm going to pick up a bottle of nobacco numbers, number 7 tomorrow. providing it's not insanely expensive.


----------



## Marzuq

I'm certain lady b will send it to you. Had some dealings with her this week and between her and @Metal Liz. They r awesome and pros to say the least 

Disappearing into to the clouds..

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK

I'm sure zim customs would just scratch their head and send you your parcel

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

n0ugh7_zw said:


> think i'm going to pick up a bottle of nobacco numbers, number 7 tomorrow. providing it's not insanely expensive.


Oh, if @RevnLucky7 can help you - his tobaccos are insanely good. My favourite is the Rocket Sheep Enterprise.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

MarkK said:


> I'm sure zim customs would just scratch their head and send you your parcel


Hahaha


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Awesome! checking out what other interesting things there are on the subohm site, and PM'ing @Metal Liz

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Andre said:


> Oh, if @RevnLucky7 can help you - his tobaccos are insanely good. My favourite is the Rocket Sheep Enterprise.


 
Just took my number one spot... Blackbird slotted into 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baverz

Craft vapour - Melon on the rocks


----------



## M4dm0nk3y

First time trying some Awesomesauce on my new HCigar DNA30 with Fresh BVC coil in my Nautilus - yum!

Mod: HCigar DNA30
Atty: Nautilus with fresh BVC coil
Juice: Vape Elixir Awesomesauce @ 12MG Nic
Vaping at: 13W

At 13W, this is one of the sweeter flavours I have tried - on the inhale a fruit mixture flavour is prominent. Of the mixture, I get mostly notes of a good grape and a subtle yet there watermelon, with a slight bit of sourness as well

The flavour states that there is also a "delicate touch of menthol" - I get that too, though it really is delicate and compliments the flavour very well, especially when doing a lung inhale

On the exhale I get more of the same - the only difference being the fruity flavour is now muted by a little bit

I would say this juice has a medium bodied throat hit, and I would have no problem vaping it all day since it is not overpowering (but might be for those that do not prefer fruity medium to high sweet flavours)

Avoid if: A fruity vape is not your thing
Try if: You love fruity vapes with a twist

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Just B

Thanks for that @Andre. Naartjie is very nice and if you like mango, the two mixed together is just outstanding. It has to be said that @Metal Liz is truly an asset to Just B Juiced and have I have absolutely no doubt that whatever you need in CT as far as our e-liquids are concerned, she will certainly help you as much as she can.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

today will be a Jusb B turkish delight day.... just cant seem to put it down. Thanks @Just B @Metal Liz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RoSsIkId

So last night I was vaping some Bobas, @crack2483 told me that it taste really nice when you mix bobas with strawnilla, dont have alot of strawnilla left so thought a few times and declined, last bit of bobas in the naugty and I mixed some hhv heavenly t with it.

Taste really really good, only did a half tank mix
Thanks @Ebie 

Today is happy hhv friday
Peanut butter cookie
Blue berry waffles in the all mighty evods

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

NiceJuice cappuccino 9mg/ml 


Not bad  much more my kinda scene  Can't wait to try out some new juices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987

Stuck on a 70/30 mix of VK Vanilla BBM and Pecan Pie... sooo good


----------



## Mike

@Melinda's Nila Custard. Sheesh, it converted a "tobacco-only" vaper today and the level is droppign scary fast

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkK

Custards Tend to do that


----------



## M4dm0nk3y

Mike said:


> @Melinda's Nila Custard. Sheesh, it converted a "tobacco-only" vaper today and the level is droppign scary fast


 
Mike, can you please do a review on that custard juice? Really itching to give it a try but would like to get your detailed impression first; pretty please


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Taste vape vanilla custard awesome really good. Drakes vape vanilla trifecta not really my cup of tea giving it a steep and a breath and let's so how it gets along


----------



## Mike

@M4dm0nk3y, I'll post a decent one before bedtime

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nightfearz

Tarks reserve - port royal
Also mvuki juice, awesome stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

What's mvuki juice? it sounds African.


----------



## Cat

i've been vaping this since Thursday... 




...after a few days of Liqua Turkish Tobacco (which i bought a couple months ago and thought it was horrible, but after a couple days, it was ok, not bad.) i'll see how it goes with the BOXER infusion; if that's good, then i think i'll be sticking to that and HHV, and sell all the mtbaker flavourings. Goodbye sweets and cakes and so on, i want tobacco.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightfearz

Cat said:


> What's mvuki juice? it sounds African.



Watch this space...


----------



## capetocuba

Cat said:


> i've been vaping this since Thursday...
> 
> View attachment 9953
> 
> 
> ...after a few days of Liqua Turkish Tobacco (which i bought a couple months ago and thought it was horrible, but after a couple days, it was ok, not bad.) i'll see how it goes with the BOXER infusion; if that's good, then i think i'll be sticking to that and HHV, and sell all the mtbaker flavourings. Goodbye sweets and cakes and so on, i want tobacco.


Hi @Cat . After looking at your ejuicemeup calculator, I noticed in the left hand section you were looking to make 60ml and on the right section it says 30ml. So whatever you planned as a flavour percentage looks like has doubled?

By the looks of the final product you are vaping 60% flavouring, is this true? If so how is the taste? The most flavour I have added has been 19%.


----------



## MarkK

capetocuba said:


> Hi @Cat . After looking at your ejuicemeup calculator, I noticed in the left hand section you were looking to make 60ml and on the right section it says 30ml. So whatever you planned as a flavour percentage looks like has doubled?
> 
> By the looks of the final product you are vaping 60% flavouring, is this true? If so how is the taste? The most flavour I have added has been 19%.


 

There is also 3ml vg and 9ml PG added 
26.6% flavouring with the 2 rounders at 1.7% Ejuice Me Up is very accurate

60% is just too much


----------



## Chef Guest

Cat said:


> i've been vaping this since Thursday...
> 
> View attachment 9953
> 
> 
> ...after a few days of Liqua Turkish Tobacco (which i bought a couple months ago and thought it was horrible, but after a couple days, it was ok, not bad.) i'll see how it goes with the BOXER infusion; if that's good, then i think i'll be sticking to that and HHV, and sell all the mtbaker flavourings. Goodbye sweets and cakes and so on, i want tobacco.


Please let me know when you wanna sell your MBV flavours @Cat. 

Would love to have first dibs on those!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Chef Guest

Cat said:


> i've been vaping this since Thursday...
> 
> View attachment 9953
> 
> 
> ...after a few days of Liqua Turkish Tobacco (which i bought a couple months ago and thought it was horrible, but after a couple days, it was ok, not bad.) i'll see how it goes with the BOXER infusion; if that's good, then i think i'll be sticking to that and HHV, and sell all the mtbaker flavourings. Goodbye sweets and cakes and so on, i want tobacco.


Please let me know when you wanna sell your MBV flavours @Cat. 

Would love to have first dibs on those!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Cat

ok. - _if_ i do, which is probably unlikely. ...i also have to think about mother. Although it's quite hard to find out what she likes, or doesn't like. 
...Main thing is to find out how is the BOXA.  i mixed it this morning. VG 60%, so it's cloudy and forms...gunk? on the bottle at the top. Odd, that, i thought it was cream flavourings that did that, but it must be the VG. 
i'm a bit concerned about what else is in the Boxer, like chemical additives, but considering that i smoked so much for more than 40 years...


----------



## Chef Guest

Try adding a bit of distilled water. Might bring it together. 

Yeah, well if mom doesn't like it and you choose to pass it on that would be great. 

Could you PM me the flavours you have? 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Cat

@capetocuba , Mark is right. You had me confused there.  30% flavouring, approximately. Based on the story i put in the Notes there, that 3 extra flavour shots would make it 30%, but since read another comment - also in the Notes. Now i've reduced the Coumarin Pipe to 23.3%, reducing the total to 26.7%, which slightly increases the proportion of Vanilla Icecream and Marshmallow. ...i think i'll reduce the Coumarin Pipe to around 20%. And all this would have to change when i start using the RDA.


----------



## Rob Fisher

And

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Wow, that's quite the selection that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Morne

I've been enjoying Nicoticket Frenilla today. This is really some quality juice.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie

Weekend selection

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

paulph201 said:


> Weekend selection


Favourite of these?


----------



## Paulie

Andre said:


> Favourite of these?


do i have to pick 1? lol

i can all day vape the bobas but the heathers tobaccos only for 1-2 hours each The huntsman is my fav heathers so far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK it's official... the REO Mini's with only 3ml bottles are not for when you find a new ADV... Just had to refill Missy! I may have to do the bottle convert to 6ml thing on Missy!


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

VK mango. The taste on my tongue is flipping amazing ! Like real MANGO!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat

* BOXA * by catvapes.


----------



## WHeunis

Vaping off a mix of the last bit of Twisp Pure Tobacco and eciggies.co.za Wild Coffee.
A middle-of-the-road vape while watching NFL pre-season games all weekend long.


----------



## RIEFY

Home brewkk





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY

Home brew





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Home brewkk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 

i must pop around and test out your home brews... hawk sauce. havent had that in a while


----------



## capetocuba

Marzuq said:


> i must pop around and test out your home brews... hawk sauce. havent had that in a while


@Cape vaping supplies is making free joose to say thanks to all his past and future loyal customers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

bwahahaha

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Morne

So i'm trying something new today..... LOL

80% VM4 mixed with 20% Nicoticket - Radioactive

I must say..... this is very nice!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Morne said:


> So i'm trying something new today..... LOL
> 
> 80% VM4 mixed with 20% Nicoticket - Radioactive
> 
> I must say..... this is very nice!


Tasted this. It is WIN!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

When one mixes juices, the combinations are endless

Today I vaped some of @poppies classic coffee blend in my Reo mini

About 80% VK Coffee and 20% VM Coffee
This is a great coffee blend
VK makes it smooth and creamy and VM roasts it nicely. 
Am liking this

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq

todays flavour is Rocket Sheep - Purple Alien

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

todays flavour is Rocket Sheep - Purple Alien
View attachment 10047

View attachment 10048


----------



## rogue zombie

VapeSnow said:


> Uncle junks Monica's Eyes. So far best vape for me!!!!



I saw we have Uncle Junk and High Voltage available locally.
Had my eye on Monica's Eyes. Glad to hear it is good.

I believe those two brands' juices are very good.


----------



## VapeSnow

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I saw we have Uncle Junk and High Voltage available locally.
> Had my eye on Monica's Eyes. Glad to hear it is good.
> 
> I believe those two brands' juices are very good.


I don't like high voltage. Tasted two different flavors and yuk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

VapeSnow said:


> I don't like high voltage. Tasted two different flavors and yuk.



Good to know, thank you.


----------



## baksteen8168

VapeSnow said:


> I don't like high voltage. Tasted two different flavors and yuk.


Tasted a mix of 3 of their juices. Tasted exactly like hubbly. So if you are / were into that, this juice will hit the spot. 

mix was :
short circuit
transformer
icicle

all on 50vg


----------



## Keyaam

VM choc mint in the reo all day. There is something different about this juice in the reo. In the kayfun i could only handle a few toots and then i suffer from heartburn. In the reo its all good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Banana pudding - Nicoticket (nom nom nom)

Peanut Butter Cookie - Nicoticket ( nom nom nom x100)


----------



## Morne

Today I have the following:
Frenilla in the Reo
VM2 in the Kayfun

Another awesome vape day

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Chapter XII Vapor - Hemingway rich creamy mmmmm mmm mmmm

Fog Factory - 50/50 mix of Custard Coma and Strawberry Dream. AMA ZING. these are def becoming my ADV's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jean

Berry, litchi and menthol in my Kayfun. Nom nom nom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Jean said:


> Berry, litchi and menthol in my Kayfun. Nom nom nom


Ah, long time no see. Glad to see you are still around!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jean

Andre said:


> Ah, long time no see. Glad to see you are still around!


Sorry Andre, was always here. Moved house and settled in nicely. Got my DIY juice kit from VM also, so im really having fun now with my Kayfun! Learning allot as I go along.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Heathers/VM4 combo in the REO.

Futterbingers in the aqua 

Very good!


----------



## baksteen8168

So I am running low on Lekka Vapors - Mixed Berries and decided to top up the Russian with Lekka Vapors - Red Bull.

Holy cow! This tastes good!! Think I will name this concoction Fruity Bull!!

1/3 - LV - Mixed Berries
2/3 - LV - Red Bull

And then I also had Stardust today.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Raslin

Busy vaping VK coffee, its the best thing since sliced bread.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie

Suicide bunny - Derailed 
Suicide bunny - Mothers milk
Kings crown - fight your fate

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Interesting mix in the Reo today.

Some of @shakko's strawbanana with about 40% Nicoticket Franilla. Pretty damn good!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Jean

Having a beer and vape at work. Onlyway to work.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Fo those who dont know, VM Choc Mint has been a staple juice for me for ages
Have it virtually permanently loaded in my Reo mini. It works well for me because it has decent throat hit, not overly flavoured, not too sweet and i find the mint is refreshing. 

But I felt like something a bit different. 

Yesterday I tried something interesting. I put a few drops of @Oupa's coffee flavour concentrate into the Reo mini bottle after a routine fill up with Choc mint. His coffee flavour is dark, deep and roasted. Not sweet or creamy. 

The result was delicious and different. The choc mint taste is there but with a slight hint of the deep roasted coffee. Amazing what a very small slight change does. Am liking it a lot.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## capetocuba

My 6mg Cinnamon Roll see below on .32 ohm 26g twisted kanthal & rayon wick. Firing like a beast with loads of flavour. 
Also vaping the Virus!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Elvis' Breakfast in my Fogger V4 on my eVic Supreme at 20w.

Thanks @JakesSA for reccomending the juice and @Tristan for mixing it. I generally don't like banana, but it definitely works here!

Now if I could just get it in 6mg...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168




----------



## Noddy

Having some Vape Elixir Pink Spot. But I have a flu, so not tasting much


----------



## Necris

Loving my new kayfun lite and some diy ry4 asian.
Got the last drops of whirling dervish on the trident at 0.7.yummm




Many thanks to @Limbo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Limbo

Necris said:


> Loving my new kayfun lite and some diy ry4 asian.
> Got the last drops of whirling dervish on the trident at 0.7.yummm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks to @Limbo


Credit for the DIY juice must go to @Melinda and @Derick. Great money saving AdV

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

VM choc mont for the win with new wick and coil! Has been staring at me like a hungry child from my "juicebox" for a while now! Happy i picked the little guy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baverz

Tasty


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

On the road setup lol. Taste Vape -vanilla custard. Chapter XXI- Hemingway and The Standard- Cell Block 4 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

On the road setup lol. Taste Vape -vanilla custard. Chapter XXI- Hemingway and The Standard- Cell Block 4 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 360twin

Some TFA Root Beer with added menthol - very good!


----------



## MarkK

Starting the day with some bacon and eggs for me and the misses,

Coffee on the side and Castle Long in the Trident

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean

Mornings, enjoying a cup off java with my own Peppermint Tart mix.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Started off with some LV - Elvis' Breakfast


----------



## MarkK

capetocuba said:


> My 6mg Cinnamon Roll see below on .32 ohm 26g twisted kanthal & rayon wick. Firing like a beast with loads of flavour.
> Also vaping the Virus!
> 
> View attachment 10270


 

I am going to dual 26g twist my trident  you have inspired me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK

hmm 26g twisted ends up having really low resistance... think I will just single coil, haha!

I dont think dual 35 wrap coils will fit Look here


----------



## crack2483

B b b b b b Bobas Bounty

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Necris

Vaping a just b selection today.
Loving vernons secret, and having a field day tasting the other flavours, Maartjie...WOW...need more mech mods


----------



## Raslin

VK coffee 18mg very very good. Cape slider plans juice - a very strange taste, I don't know if I want to try it again. Strange very strange......


----------



## capetocuba

Lots and lots

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## capetocuba

Lots and lots .....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

Heavenly T
Temptation
Maple eh
Tiny bit of bobas

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Today was pretty damn delicious, and I have pudding for later. Gizmo special smells like a biscuit tart base 




Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris

Flavour explosion tonight.




The chocolate milk stout and the bobas together. ..wow....just wow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zegee



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice
Thenancara Antarctica
Seattle Vapour Kryptonite

And for the first time I got to try Boba's Bounty! @Al3x popped around to pick up some stuff (and he forgot the CD of pics) and I got to try Boba's Bounty and am glad I have a bottle to pick up at the meet because it certainly has potential for me!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BansheeZA

was really disappointed with the vm menthol ice when I first got it as it was not the menthol i was looking for... But after about 2 days it really grew on me. Do about 10 drops in the kayfun with 3ml of juice and it really brings out the flavour

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Well, today I vaped a bunch of liquids, but I'm vaping bobas at the moment, before this it was JustB's condense milk, and before that it was something delicious I got to taste from @Rowan Francis 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Necris

Today was a good day 
The EC vape meet was juicy to say the least.
Thanks to all for a great morning.






Fell in love with this today.
Chronos from Omega Vape.
Shot for the sample @6ghost9

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba

Frenilla and Mothers Milk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raslin

Too many to name... But the hot cinnamon from heveanly vapes may just become my ADV.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle

Lol I must just correct this. Its Heavenly Vapors @Raslin


----------



## Cat

Sludge. Only. i decided it was better after 3 weeks in the post than Dragon's Fire. i know it'll get better after a couple weeks more steeping, it's not completely blended, but the Dragon's Fire is still a bit harsh. The first thing i noticed in the Sludge is cocoa....and a sort of prune or raisin aroma/taste. ...Honeyish. More tobacco at 11W instead of 9.5 or 10. 



> Sludge is an extracted tobacco that has a deep flavor profile, highlighted by plum and raisin notes with a deep, rich honey tobacco base that combines for a tobacco vaping experience that is a walk on the dark side compared to our other Purity tobacco extracts.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Soooo much

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## huffnpuff

Stroodlepuff said:


> Soooo much


JHB VapeMeet 5, Shoo...too much to remember, but I think I've done about 10-15ml's easy today...and still busy sampling my purchases Lol!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

Z-Juice Desert Dew
Z-Juice Coffee and Kalua 

(Both my own creations)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Necris

Brekfis of champions, Elvis' Breakfast with a drop or three of chronos.adds a cadbury dream type milkiness to the bannana peanut butter...o.m.w its phenomenal.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Vape elixir - Stardust
Custards Last Stand - BEST CUSTARD EVER!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

I'm having a fruit day.
Just B Naartjie in the MPT3 and Vape Elixir Plasma juice in the mAN.

Good times!


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom

Manabush ixcacao for a change...cant wait to test my new juices in the blackwood and reo on my return to germany. Got blend 4 as well as heathers at the vapw meet. Still awaiting whirling dervish amd bounty hunter


----------



## RIEFY

hey @Tom did you get a reo atlast?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tom

Cape vaping supplies said:


> hey @Tom did you get a reo atlast?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Yip. Bought a second hand Reo Grand with subohm kit last night. Thanks to @Silver who waited for me at the meet with all his Reo's....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Tom said:


> Yip. Bought a second hand Reo Grand with subohm kit last night. Thanks to @Silver who waited for me at the meet with all his Reo's....


congrsts cant wait ti see it. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## debslouw

I'm vaping "Devil in Disguise" from Craft Vapour - oh my word its divine! I love it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## thekeeperza

Boba's Bounty

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## rvdwesth

Boba's Bounty
Awesomeness!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

CTC that @Austin VapeonMadison was kind enough to bring for me...it is amazeballs!!! @Austin VapeonMadison is this also JTJM?


----------



## rogue zombie

debslouw said:


> I'm vaping "Devil in Disguise" from Craft Vapour - oh my word its divine! I love it



Oh nice, I see Craft Vapour has new flavours!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Oh nice, I see Craft Vapour has new flavours!


 
Tried both over the weekend and they are gooooood!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Snape of Vape

This #&@% is amazing!!! 
kayfun lite plus with a chimney coil on the nemesis.
Rayon thanks to @HPBotha with some Boba's Bounty thanks to @johan!

I'm not sure if it's the rayon or the fact that I haven't used the kayfun in weeks or the Boba's, but something here is working really nicely!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

That thing does look sexy.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris

Snape of Vape said:


> This #&@% is amazing!!!
> kayfun lite plus with a chimney coil on the nemesis.
> Rayon thanks to @HPBotha with some Boba's Bounty thanks to @johan!
> 
> I'm not sure if it's the rayon or the fact that I haven't used the kayfun in weeks or the Boba's, but something here is working really nicely!


Any details on the coil build used with boba's.loved my 1.4mm id but I find im losing the bakery cinnamon flavour


----------



## Snape of Vape

@Necris Chimney Micro Coil Build In A Kayfun Lite: 

I think it's the second coil in the video?
Starts at around 14:50

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

r0gue z0mbie said:


> That thing does look sexy.
> 
> 
> Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


That is not a "thing"

She is a precision engineered personal vaping device that provides hours of tasty vaping goodness...

Calling her a thing is like calling the Eifel Tower a piece of steel... 

The thing is a monster that lives in the swamp... 

(And I am just yanking your chain here  )

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

VK5
Just Damn Peachy
Zadiac's Desert Dew Premium


----------



## Cat

Sludge.
i'm going to order a 100ml bottle soon.


----------



## zadiac

Just had VK5 from Vape King and Delce de Leche from SkyBlue.....yummy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor

Rob Fisher said:


> It would be interesting to know what everyone vapes (Juice wise) each day... one juice all day or multiple?
> 
> Most of the day I used VM Menthol Ice like I always do... but did quite a bit of VM Pineapple and then a little VM Choc Mint and my VM Candyfloss is always a treat! Using topQ menthol at the moment because my VM Menthol Ice has reached Code Red status... just hope the bulk purchase arrives before the weekend!


 
Hats Blue Energy mixed with cherry, with me new Heatvape Invader with a protank III wich i got from Eciggies dot coza


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor

Would like to try out Papa Smurf and ecto plasma from Vapwmob


----------



## rogue zombie

I had menthol in my MPT3. The tank was just about empty, but obviously the coil was still soaked in it.

Wanted Just B Naartjie, not willing to change coils. So I popped in the Naartjie... And I tell you the first few toots when the menthol was still in there were stunning.

The menthol goes beautifully with the tangy Naartjie!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

Tried tonight the whirling dervish in @TylerD mini Reo...wow! Gotta clean my Kayfun in the morning to load a tank of it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

- Bobas in the grand (this stuff is addictive!!!)

- Just B apple In the mini (I wish this juice grew on trees. I'd make sure I would have a bowl full of it )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Necris

Vaping a mix of omega vapes chronos and elvis' breakfast in the kayfun.Bobas in the trident

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

todays choices are.. all to be loaded into my Reo

bottle 1... Caraban - lekka vapors
bottle 2... butterscotch - Just B
bottle 3... elvis breakfast - lekka vapors

all three probably needs a few more days too steep but i just cant wait that long

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Vermilion Rivers RY4. Just wow!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Rocket Sheep Enteprise
Vape Orenda Whirling Dervish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Yiannaki said:


> - Bobas in the grand (this stuff is addictive!!!)
> 
> - Just B apple In the mini (I wish this juice grew on trees. I'd make sure I would have a bowl full of it )


 
We had the exact same vaping day hahaha, except my bobas was in my Aerotank with my MVP

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Metal Liz said:


> We had the exact same vaping day hahaha, except my bobas was in my Aerotank with my MVP


 
Haha. That's awesome @Metal Liz  I find that they work super well as a combo throughout the day!! Im in for the same treat today

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve

Sir Vape said:


> Vermilion Rivers RY4. Just wow!!


So are you going to be bringing this line to sa ?


----------



## steve

Sir Vape said:


> Vermilion Rivers RY4. Just wow!!


So are you going to be bringing this line to sa ?


----------



## Sir Vape

Just have to see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Today its whirling dervish  thanks @TylerD


----------



## TylerD

Tom said:


> Today its whirling dervish  thanks @TylerD


Awesome Tom! Have a Whirling day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro

Menthol ice from @Oupa and pink spot from @VapeKing .
Just try the pink spot and is lovely


----------



## Raslin

Pinks spot, what flavour is that?


----------



## steve

Raslin said:


> Pinks spot, what flavour is that?


Strawberry milk . Tastes like steri stumpie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin

Nice


----------



## baksteen8168

Custard's Last Stand
Lekka Vapors - Mixed Berries
H1N1 ( not my type of vape - will probably put up for sale in classifieds. Just want to try it on a dripper tonight before I make up my mind)


----------



## Metal Liz

Just B - Green Apple
Alien Vision - Bobas Bounty
Vape Mob - TBac Brew

That was for the work day so far, when i get home, i'll decide what i'm vaping for the evening

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

VM Tropical Ice
Skyblue Dulce de Leche


----------



## Stroodlepuff

baksteen8168 said:


> Custard's Last Stand
> Lekka Vapors - Mixed Berries
> H1N1 ( not my type of vape - will probably put up for sale in classifieds. Just want to try it on a dripper tonight before I make up my mind)


I call dibs if you put it up for sale


----------



## Yiannaki

baksteen8168 said:


> Custard's Last Stand
> Lekka Vapors - Mixed Berries
> H1N1 ( not my type of vape - will probably put up for sale in classifieds. Just want to try it on a dripper tonight before I make up my mind)


 
I call second dibs if @Stroodlepuff changes her mind about taking it


----------



## Tom

baksteen8168 said:


> Custard's Last Stand
> Lekka Vapors - Mixed Berries
> H1N1 ( not my type of vape - will probably put up for sale in classifieds. Just want to try it on a dripper tonight before I make up my mind)


Give the virus a good chance. I showed my bottle to @TylerD last night to compare his to mine from the colour. He agreed that mine was a lot darker. Mine has steeped for quite some time and it has evolved into a great vape. I got some fresh virus at home too, letting it steep properly for the best flavour


baksteen8168 said:


> Custard's Last Stand
> Lekka Vapors - Mixed Berries
> H1N1 ( not my type of vape - will probably put up for sale in classifieds. Just want to try it on a dripper tonight before I make up my mind)


----------



## annemarievdh

Some bobas and some dulce de leche 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## baksteen8168

Stroodlepuff said:


> I call dibs if you put it up for sale


Lol - noted. If it is not for me, it will be yours first


Yiannaki said:


> I call second dibs if @Stroodlepuff changes her mind about taking it


Also Noted.  


Tom said:


> Give the virus a good chance. I showed my bottle to @TylerD last night to compare his to mine from the colour. He agreed that mine was a lot darker. Mine has steeped for quite some time and it has evolved into a great vape. I got some fresh virus at home too, letting it steep properly for the best flavour


Mine is quite dark too. I suspect that tobacco flavours are just not to my liking. This is the first tobacco juice I have tried. Will give it another go later. Got to go and play cricket now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Did my whirling dervish tank today....wow! Great vape. Cannot pinpoint the spicy note, but its an awesome complex juice!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Noddy

Craftvapour RY4 
Skybleu Apple Pi
And now Boba's .....


----------



## johan

Suicide Bunny - The O.B
Seattle Vapor Co. - Sedation
Alien Visions - Havana Gold

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Angie

Just a few of these

@MarkDBN and @Yash think we need to have a mini Vape meet/Braai time to do some testing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

You people aren't drinking the stuff are you?

I can't understand how much juice some of you's have.

:0


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom

r0gue z0mbie said:


> You people aren't drinking the stuff are you?
> 
> I can't understand how much juice some of you's have.
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


Choice is key. One also needs steady supply of the better juices. Imho.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Tom said:


> Choice is key. One also needs steady supply of the better juices. Imho.



Yeah I suppose. 
I'm still a junior, taking baby steps... For now.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Alex

Gorilla Juice - Alien Vision
Melinda's Custard - SkyBlue
Choc Mint - VapeKing
Melon on the Rocks - CraftVapour


----------



## Marzuq

today ive got my reo mini set up with single coil build. twisted 28g kanthal 8 wraps. not quite sure the resistance. voltmeter batteries are flat..

juice loaded is:
VM - banana cream
VM - Lee
vapecraving - daydream


----------



## NickT

Vape Craving Delight in the 26650 TOBH with Rayon and .3 Ohm dual macro coils. Still making my mind up.....


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Vaping birdy- emperor penguin and Tjuice - colonel custard. Awesome stuff. Love the condense milk and melon combo of the penguin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac

My own brew. Doesn't have a name, but it was good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Boba's - Mmmm will try that again... not too sure about it yet.
Elvis Breakfast - Nope.
Dulce de Leche - Nope.
Seattle Vapour - Kryptonite - Will try that again and maybe add some Menthol Ice.
Thenancara - Antarctica - Awesome.
Tropical Ice - Awesome.

Now to clean all the atties!




OK now to dry them and reassemble them... Whoops part missing... where the hell can that disappear from the sink to my desk which is a matter of 5'!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> Boba's - Mmmm will try that again... not too sure about it yet.
> Elvis Breakfast - Nope.
> Dulce de Leche - Nope.
> Seattle Vapour - Kryptonite - Will try that again and maybe add some Menthol Ice.
> Thenancara - Antarctica - Awesome.
> Tropical Ice - Awesome.
> 
> Now to clean all the atties!
> 
> View attachment 10967
> 
> 
> OK now to dry them and reassemble them... Whoops part missing... where the hell can that disappear from the sink to my desk which is a matter of 5'!
> 
> View attachment 10968


Don't forget our bobas discussion


----------



## capetocuba

Malted Milk with honey and banana undertone
Mothers Milk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Morne

Kings Crown - The King

Been vaping it for the past week. Awesome juice!! My new fav

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## peterokzn

Been mixing and matching today, but new 2mm ID coil, 7 wraps with 28 kanthal in the magma (1.3 ohm) and some Fairy Tears I am settling in for the evening. Thanks @RevnLucky7 for the kanthal and SVC Fairy Tears

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

peterokzn said:


> Been mixing and matching today, but new 2mm ID coil, 7 wraps with 28 kanthal in the magma (1.3 ohm) and some Fairy Tears I am settling in for the evening. Thanks @RevnLucky7 for the kanthal and SVC Fairy Tears
> View attachment 10973


Love the Fairy tears. Awesome juice!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mufasa

Popped in at Vapemob today. I bought some Ectoplasma a while back and really enjoyed it so I got some more. Also got some Double Apple and Gummy Berry. Both taste awesome. Fresh fruity taste without the bite to the tongue of some fruity flavours. Great for the beautiful summer days we have lately.


----------



## Tom

Condensed Milk  its actually quite nice, hits the nail on the head.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

Tom said:


> Condensed Milk  its actually quite nice, hits the nail on the head.


Just B is in DBN. Get some!


----------



## Tom

Need to make a plan with whirling dervish.... got till Tuesday


----------



## TylerD

Tom said:


> Need to make a plan with whirling dervish.... got till Tuesday


@Rob Fisher help a brother out!


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> Tried tonight the whirling dervish in @TylerD mini Reo...wow! Gotta clean my Kayfun in the morning to load a tank of it


Oooh, I might have a hat to eat!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Enjoyed 3 juices today

*AV Bobas Bounty -* am enjoying this. The taste is good. So much so, I nearly "Silvered" this morning though. I felt nauseous. I think I overdid it on a 0.65 ohmer paracoil in the Reo. At 18mg it does take its toll. Its the first time I could see myself on 12mg  

*5P Bowdens Mate* - what a beauty - crisp and refreshing... 

*VapeKing Pina Colada* - am giving the 18mg a go for the first time. Same great taste but with LOTS more kick. Nice...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt

Unflavoured 
And 
Unflavoured
And
Unflavoured with a drop of menthol

Needed a flavour break

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Tom

Andre said:


> Oooh, I might have a hat to eat!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Alien Visions Havana Gold - last night and all day today (PS. heard a birdy wistle that it will be on our shores in the not so distant future)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

@Andre .... got some HHV too for testing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> @Rob Fisher help a brother out!


 
I have 3/4's of a bottle if @Tom is in a fix... I can always wait for a replacement from @RevnLucky7. Is it out of stock at the moment?


----------



## RevnLucky7

Rob Fisher said:


> I have 3/4's of a bottle if @Tom is in a fix... I can always wait for a replacement from @RevnLucky7. Is it out of stock at the moment?



Nope. I'm fully loaded.


----------



## Rob Fisher

RevnLucky7 said:


> Nope. I'm fully loaded.


 
Thanks Rev! @Tom if you need Whirling Dervish @RevnLucky7 has plenty of stock!


----------



## Tom

Rob, i will be this weekend in durbs for a job. Would love to take some more dervish with me to Germany. Loving that stuff. Do u wanna place another order with revn? I'd be happy to take the 3/4 too. How far out from toti are u?


----------



## MarkK

From America to South Africa and then off too Germany!

Well travelled 30 ml


----------



## Tom

MarkK said:


> From America to South Africa and then off too Germany!
> 
> Well travelled 30 ml


Lol...gotta be well steeped


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tom said:


> Rob, i will be this weekend in durbs for a job. Would love to take some more dervish with me to Germany. Loving that stuff. Do u wanna place another order with revn? I'd be happy to take the 3/4 too. How far out from toti are u?


 
I'm pretty far from Toti @Tom. I'm in Hillcrest... but if you do get up my way please feel free to pop in! I'll PM you my cell number and address in case you make it up the hill. YOu are more than welcome to grab my bottle and I'll happily get another one from Rev!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm pretty far from Toti @Tom. I'm in Hillcrest... but if you do get up my way please feel free to pop in! I'll PM you my cell number and address in case you make it up the hill. YOu are more than welcome to grab my bottle and I'll happily get another one from Rev!


Highly appreciated!! Might be off on Sunday. So that could be an opportunity. I got a colleague here who is keen to be shown around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> Highly appreciated!! Might be off on Sunday. So that could be an opportunity. I got a colleague here who is keen to be shown around.


Some 198 kms from Toti to Richards Bay where @RevnLucky7 is. To properly show your colleague around and if @RevnLucky7 can acommodate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

A bit far to drive tho...would mean a whole sunday spent in a car

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom

Thinking of valley of 1000 hills tour...stopping by at Rob's place

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom

Then my colleague can see zulu dance, crocs and snakes  and i see a whirling dervish. Perfect

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tom said:


> Thinking of valley of 1000 hills tour...stopping by at Rob's place


 
That makes sense to me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> A bit far to drive tho...would mean a whole sunday spent in a car


True, Hillcrest is some 50 kms, but does not have as much stock. Awesome Reos in Hillcrest though!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> True, Hillcrest is some 50 kms, but does not have as much stock. Awesome Reos in Hillcrest though!


 
I have plenty of Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom

Andre said:


> True, Hillcrest is some 50 kms, but does not have as much stock. Awesome Reos in Hillcrest though!


True. But it looks like i will be back to SA before end of the year for another job. Then i will plunder revn's stock

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> True, Hillcrest is some 50 kms, but does not have as much stock. Awesome Reos in Hillcrest though!


 
Oh and not so many REO's at the moment... sold 4 of them over the past week... but have 4 in bound as we speak! 

But they won't be here by the weekend.


----------



## Tom

Got a mini on sale too?  @TylerD should have not let me test his..


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tom said:


> Got a mini on sale too?  @TylerD should have not let me test his..


 
Sorry sold the Mini... and the only Mini here is Missy and she won't leave me.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

I vaped the following

Liqua Vanilla 9mg
Liqua Apple 9mg
NiceEjuice Mint 9mg


----------



## RevnLucky7

Tom said:


> Then my colleague can see zulu dance, crocs and snakes  and i see a whirling dervish. Perfect



New landmark here too called the big dripper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necropolis

Vaping VapeKing's vanilla cream this morning.

Took a while to get into it - but I'm now enjoying it a lot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

after more then a year I decided to give my 1st adv another go. VM4 is much better at .38ohms. Thanks @Oupa this juice is sick as tits!
[HASHTAG]#supportingthelocals[/HASHTAG]






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Nooby

@Cape vaping supplies, when you this side again, please pop in, would love to give VM4 a go as well 

With that being said, vaping Blue magic at 0.4,5 ish ohm's... hmmm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NickT

I wasn't too impressed with the rocket sheep in the TOBH, but because I was running low on Madrina, I decided to give it another go on the Hana clone in a Magma. Dual coil with cotton at .7Ohm . It's greatly improved!


----------



## annemarievdh

Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RIEFY

NickT said:


> View attachment 11026
> I wasn't too impressed with the rocket sheep in the TOBH, but because I was running low on Madrina, I decided to give it another go on the Hana clone in a Magma. Dual coil with cotton at .7Ohm . It's greatly improved!


purple alien grows on you the more you vape it

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NickT

Cape vaping supplies said:


> purple alien grows on you the more you vape it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



I just need to figure out why. Is it the TOBH's fault? The .3 Ohm build? The rayon?

I'll work it out in time.


----------



## rvdwesth

I started my day with some Just Damn Peachy (Craft Vapor) and now I am alternating between Artisan RY4 (Craft Vapor) and some Bobas.
I think I need a 1 Litre bottle of this stuff at the pace i go through it, the Bobas that is.... No offence to CV your stuff is also awsome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

NickT said:


> I just need to figure out why. Is it the TOBH's fault? The .3 Ohm build? The rayon?
> 
> I'll work it out in time.


if rayon is not wicked properly it gives off a taste. I vape it at .38 with cotton wick

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## NickT

Cape vaping supplies said:


> if rayon is not wicked properly it gives off a taste. I vape it at .38 with cotton wick
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



I think I've got the rayon wicking down. My rayon with Madrina build was the feces!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

annemarievdh said:


> Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


 
This has to change to something like Sent from my beloved REO!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Rob Fisher said:


> This has to change to something like Sent from my beloved REO!



Haha mmmmmm right.... What to change it to...


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

I lo


Cape vaping supplies said:


> after more then a year I decided to give my 1st adv another go. VM4 is much better at .38ohms. Thanks @Oupa this juice is sick as tits!
> [HASHTAG]#supportingthelocals[/HASHTAG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


i love. Vm4 its my fav sa made flavor!!


----------



## ShaneW

Mix of gorilla juice and derailed... Mmmm... @paulph201 we shall call it Gorailed  

And Vernon's secret. Also really good. 

What is going on... I'm enjoying fruits again. It's been a while

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jimbo

Cape vaping supplies said:


> after more then a year I decided to give my 1st adv another go. VM4 is much better at .38ohms. Thanks @Oupa this juice is sick as tits!
> [HASHTAG]#supportingthelocals[/HASHTAG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 

@Cape vaping supplies

What size bottle is that, looks more than the standard 30ml?

Does Oupa make bigger mls than the standard 30ml?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

ShaneW said:


> Mix of gorilla juice and derailed... Mmmm... @paulph201 we shall call it Gorailed
> 
> And Vernon's secret. Also really good.
> 
> What is going on... I'm enjoying fruits again. It's been a while


 

hahahaha I think we should start a sub thread on mixing expensive juices and names  yeah its hard to find new fruits!!

@ShaneW on an important note! did you see what Nicos released on there site? cheesecake and toppings? (strawberry , raspberry) etc?


----------



## Necris

Last kayfun of Bobas lasting well, some mystery brand juicy peace 6mg


----------



## ShaneW

paulph201 said:


> hahahaha I think we should start a sub thread on mixing expensive juices and names  yeah its hard to find new fruits!!
> 
> @ShaneW on an important note! did you see what Nicos released on there site? cheesecake and toppings? (strawberry , raspberry) etc?



I have indeed  just in time for my new found fruit palette

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

ShaneW said:


> I have indeed  just in time for my new found fruit palette


i want i want!! lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Jimbo said:


> @Cape vaping supplies
> 
> What size bottle is that, looks more than the standard 30ml?
> 
> Does Oupa make bigger mls than the standard 30ml?


by special request yes

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tom

Started with Bounty Hunter this morning....that one has potential! So far, so good.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

I'm vaping NicEjuice Cappuccino at the moment, I'm really digging it. was talking to the distributor. Apparently they have 350 different flavours  I'm picking up 10 samples on monday 

My Delta is really making the flavours come alive. The NicEjuice is really kicking the crap out of Liqua, the flavours are much more authentic, and taste more natural.


----------



## annemarievdh

Some Bobas

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## rogue zombie

I see your Bobas and add some Banana 




Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom

Tom said:


> Started with Bounty Hunter this morning....that one has potential! So far, so good.


Who has tried Bounty Hunter?

I like it, a lot. Its a smooth tobacco vape. I can taste subtle walnut in it and some sweetness. The sweet taste reminded me from the start.... dates. As the arabic fruit....

All in all... i would definitely order this one again.

Share your thoughts with me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zegee

Some blend4 and now chooching wakonda mmmm mm

Bobas is yummy tobbaco is a bit on the light side but that's just preference. It is very smooth and sweet as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

voooodooo milk

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Just dame peachy by craft vapour wish I could get more as I bought it at the vape meet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Tom said:


> Who has tried Bounty Hunter?
> 
> I like it, a lot. Its a smooth tobacco vape. I can taste subtle walnut in it and some sweetness. The sweet taste reminded me from the start.... dates. As the arabic fruit....
> 
> All in all... i would definitely order this one again.
> 
> Share your thoughts with me!


I dig it a lot Tom!


----------



## Necropolis

Tom said:


> Who has tried Bounty Hunter?
> 
> I like it, a lot. Its a smooth tobacco vape. I can taste subtle walnut in it and some sweetness. The sweet taste reminded me from the start.... dates. As the arabic fruit....
> 
> All in all... i would definitely order this one again.
> 
> Share your thoughts with me!


Just filled my Nautilus Mini with some Bounty Hunter - enjoying it so far - quite a nice change from all the sweet juice i've been vaping in the last while!


----------



## Necropolis

Double post - tapatalk is playing up for me.


----------



## ShaneW

SB OB... delicious! Tastes like a cupcake

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

VM Tropical Ice

And now vaping Kings Crown (Suicide Bunny) - Fight your Fate in an Aerotank Mini on a Spinner V2. This one has potential and I will put it in one of my new REO's coming next week to give it a fair shake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW

Rob Fisher said:


> VM Tropical Ice
> 
> And now vaping Kings Crown (Suicide Bunny) - Fight your Fate in an Aerotank Mini on a Spinner V2. This one has potential and I will put it in one of my new REO's coming next week to give it a fair shake.



I had a few toots of @Rowan Francis fight your fate at the meet... The best fruit I've ever tasted! Sorry I didn't get any

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve

Ive been vaping purple alien for three straight days . Which isnt something i do often . Definitely one to stock pile with the gambit


----------



## steve

Rob Fisher said:


> VM Tropical Ice
> 
> And now vaping Kings Crown (Suicide Bunny) - Fight your Fate in an Aerotank Mini on a Spinner V2. This one has potential and I will put it in one of my new REO's coming next week to give it a fair shake.


Really enjoying watching you getting so much more adventurous rob !


----------



## Rob Fisher

steve said:


> Really enjoying watching you getting so much more adventurous rob !


 
It's an expensive route @steve! So many juices I try a few puffs and then it's over... but I'm getting a lot more scientific about choosing joose! I either read the description carefully or better still try it first at a Vape Meet!


----------



## steve

Rob Fisher said:


> It's an expensive route @steve! So many juices I try a few puffs and then it's over... but I'm getting a lot more scientific about choosing joose! I either read the description carefully or better still try it first at a Vape Meet!


It sure is blady expensive and nothing worse than buying one you hate or at best is average. One day well see mr fisher in the daily rotation thread with a solid top ten !


----------



## Marzuq

Fuzion - hell frozen over. 
Good looking out @gazacpt 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Marzuq said:


> Fuzion - hell frozen over.
> Good looking out @gazacpt
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Thank Mr @Zegee the nutter who brought in a years supply of the stuff

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

steve said:


> It sure is blady expensive and nothing worse than buying one you hate or at best is average. One day well see mr fisher in the daily rotation thread with a solid top ten !


 
Top 10! I'm hoping to get a top 3.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

Thanks @Zegee this us some potent stuff 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Marzuq said:


> Thanks @Zegee this us some potent stuff
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Pleasure bud

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> Pleasure bud


Me need some!?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Andre said:


> Me need some!?


Could probably organise 10ml of what I have left andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> Could probably organise 10ml of what I have left andre


That would be awesome, thanks. Shall PM.


----------



## annemarievdh

5Pawn Gambit

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ShaneW

Strawnilla


----------



## Alex

Gorilla Joose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tried Kings Crown - Fight your face that tasted pretty good in the Aerotank Mini in a Woodvil... have had to add some menthol concentrate to it... has potential but still not 100% sure...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW

Rob Fisher said:


> Tried Kings Crown - Fight your face .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Kayfun loaded with Lekka Vapours Peach and Apricot, Lekka Vapours Elvis' Breakfast in the Nautilus and Alien Visions Blend 4 on the Igo-L with a 0.6 ohm twisted coil, life is good

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Had some Bobas last night - a truly remarkable Tabacco.

Today some Devil in Disguise, Gorilla Juice, Amstel and Plasma Juice. 

Last month I was struggling to find a great juice. This month has been the opposite 


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Had some Bobas last night - a truly remarkable Tabacco.
> 
> Today some Devil in Disguise, Gorilla Juice, Amstel and Plasma Juice.
> 
> Last month I was struggling to find a great juice. This month has been the opposite
> 
> 
> Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


Good feeling to find your first great juices, hey? 

I am vaping again The Virus, after a 4 day break. This time its a rayon wick. I might be wrong, but it seems to be another notch up. Although.....this juice has not disappointed me ever. 

Juices tried during the 4 day celibacy:

Just B Condensed Milk
SkyBlue Baked Apple
Which were both really good.

Bounty Hunter.... fantastic vape, for in between

But the real winner is:

Vape Orenda Whirling Dervish!!!

This juice has it all, interesting flavour with the mystery spice in it. This would be in my permanent rotation if I could get is easily in Europe. But who knows... i might try having it sent from SA 

I still have to try some more juices, when i am back.... incl Tarks, HHV and Blend 4. Looking forward.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Tom said:


> Good feeling to find your first great juices, hey?
> 
> I am vaping again The Virus, after a 4 day break. This time its a rayon wick. I might be wrong, but it seems to be another notch up. Although.....this juice has not disappointed me ever.
> 
> Juices tried during the 4 day celibacy:
> 
> Just B Condensed Milk
> SkyBlue Baked Apple
> Which were both really good.
> 
> Bounty Hunter.... fantastic vape, for in between
> 
> But the real winner is:
> 
> Vape Orenda Whirling Dervish!!!
> 
> This juice has it all, interesting flavour with the mystery spice in it. This would be in my permanent rotation if I could get is easily in Europe. But who knows... i might try having it sent from SA
> 
> I still have to try some more juices, when i am back.... incl Tarks, HHV and Blend 4. Looking forward.



That Whirling Dervish is proving to be a favourite around here. It's definitely on my long list.

Yip, it's nice that I'm getting a little list together. Last month, there were days where I was frustrated with it all, not enjoying much juices.

What I'm finding is that you should be willing to explore, at least till you find what sort of stuff you like.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Tom said:


> Good feeling to find your first great juices, hey?
> 
> I am vaping again The Virus, after a 4 day break. This time its a rayon wick. I might be wrong, but it seems to be another notch up. Although.....this juice has not disappointed me ever.
> 
> Juices tried during the 4 day celibacy:
> 
> Just B Condensed Milk
> SkyBlue Baked Apple
> Which were both really good.
> 
> Bounty Hunter.... fantastic vape, for in between
> 
> But the real winner is:
> 
> Vape Orenda Whirling Dervish!!!
> 
> This juice has it all, interesting flavour with the mystery spice in it. This would be in my permanent rotation if I could get is easily in Europe. But who knows... i might try having it sent from SA
> 
> I still have to try some more juices, when i am back.... incl Tarks, HHV and Blend 4. Looking forward.


http://www.vapershouse-ecig.fr/en/e-liquids/135-whirling-dervish.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Today is goiny to be an all VM day.

@Oupa has made great juices that just vaporise so well - and kick the throat nicely

VM Choc Mint with a few drops of VM coffee concentrate
VM Strawberry - quite sweet but very nice, with a sour touch which I like
VM Banana Cream - reliving an old favourite. Smooth, creamy banana

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

TylerD said:


> http://www.vapershouse-ecig.fr/en/e-liquids/135-whirling-dervish.html


And they got Tarks for me to test  i must have overlooked this vendor on my hunt for juices. I checked out Spain, England and France before.
.
Well, its good to know. Thanks for the find @TylerD

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

I know its only 7am but so far today its been:

SVC - The captain
Rocket Sheep - Purple Alien 

Loving these two flavours! But im really missing Bobas!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dekang suppliers

Just love coffee and power drink (red bull) flavours, vape them all the time


----------



## annemarievdh

Some JustB Condensed Milk today. Nom nom

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rvdwesth

I have an order of Bounty Hunter on its way from SOV, awaiting the shipment to land from Juicy Joes for a N1H1 and then a truckload of juice from Mount Baker Vapor (thank you SAPO for the strike and delay *sarcasm*), So I am on my last few drops of Bobas today in the one tanks and some Vape Elixir Snollygoster (don't ask!) in my other tank....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Been vaping @Just B's condensed milk (aka buttermilk) at 12 mg for the past 2 days and loving it. Great throat hit and awesome vapour with a very unique flavour. Shall be ordering more.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Tom

rvdwesth said:


> I have an order of Bounty Hunter on its way from SOV, awaiting the shipment to land from Juicy Joes for a N1H1 and then a truckload of juice from Mount Baker Vapor (thank you SAPO for the strike and delay *sarcasm*), So I am on my last few drops of Bobas today in the one tanks and some Vape Elixir Snollygoster (don't ask!) in my other tank....


Share your thoughts on the bounty pls. Mine are here too, a few replies up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Suicide Bunny - The Original Bunny, nice mindless vaping ejuice
Alien Visions - Boba's Bounty, I'm really in 2 minds about this one at the moment, went through 30ml already and just can't decide if it is really so awesome or not.
Alien Visions - Havana Gold, now this is awesome and I will do a proper reviews on it, not because I nicked it from someone but because this awesome juice deserves it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom

Andre said:


> Been vaping @Just B's condensed milk (aka buttermilk) at 12 mg for the past 2 days and loving it. Great throat hit and awesome vapour with a very unique flavour. Shall be ordering more.


Yip....its nice and unique. To me it was more pure milk then buttermilk tho. The latter is usually sour(ish)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> Yip....its nice and unique. To me it was more pure milk then buttermilk tho. The latter is usually sour(ish)


Yes, agree nothing sour about it, but for me it has a buttermilk character - let us call it a "sweetish buttermilk"?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom

Andre said:


> Yes, agree nothing sour about it, but for me it has a buttermilk character - let us call it a "sweetish buttermilk"?


Yes. ..that's it then. The buttermilk comparison may come from the thicker textured clouds. 

Nonetheless.... its a good vape!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Tom said:


> Yes. ..that's it then. The buttermilk comparison may come from the thicker textured clouds.
> 
> Nonetheless.... its a good vape!


 
This is interesting, because I picked up a bottle at the latest JHB vape meet. And I am getting a real strong sorta chemical aftertaste. The initial flavour is spot on with the inhale though. Is there a steeping period required perhaps. Because at the moment I can't vape it at all.


----------



## ShaneW

Loving the whirling dervish today.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rvdwesth

annemarievdh said:


> Some JustB Condensed Milk today. Nom nom


 I also want to give that a go... maybe I should do an order.... Is it available in 6MG?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimbo

Lol Same here @ShaneW 

Whirling Dervish and Bobas in the other Reo. 

Both Lekker intriguing juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

rvdwesth said:


> I also want to give that a go... maybe I should do an order.... Is it available in 6MG?



I have no idea, but am sure it does


----------



## rvdwesth

johan said:


> Suicide Bunny - The Original Bunny, nice mindless vaping ejuice
> Alien Visions - Boba's Bounty, I'm really in 2 minds about this one at the moment, went through 30ml already and just can't decide if it is really so awesome or not.
> Alien Visions - Havana Gold, now this is awesome and I will do a proper reviews on it, not because I nicked it from someone but because this awesome juice deserves it.


Ohm Johan i had the same thoughts on Bobas Bounty initially, yet I keep on doing more... and more... and now I need to order. Weird taste, but I like the honey type taste. I like it a lot actually. What i did find is it needs to be a coldish vape, so I did high ohms and cranked the watts up slightly. I'm doing Bobas at the moment on 2.3 Ohm at 9.5 W... Very very lekker.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

don't think i'm allowed to reply here (and if so, please delete), but yes you are able to get your hands on the condensies in 6mg

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> This is interesting, because I picked up a bottle at the latest JHB vape meet. And I am getting a real strong sorta chemical aftertaste. The initial flavour is spot on with the inhale though. Is there a steeping period required perhaps. Because at the moment I can't vape it at all.


Think I read it needs some steeping. Mine is about 3 weeks old from delivery. Vaping at 0.7 on a Reo Mini with RM2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> Think I read it needs some steeping. Mine is about 3 weeks old from delivery. Vaping at 0.7 on a Reo Mini with RM2.


 
Thanks @Andre, I'll leave it to settle for a few more weeks then


----------



## Metal Liz

if you still have troubles with your juice @Alex, please contact myself or @Just B


----------



## Alex

Metal Liz said:


> if you still have troubles with your juice @Alex, please contact myself or @Just B


 
Ok thank you, that's great news. Hopefully it does get better with age.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom

Alex said:


> This is interesting, because I picked up a bottle at the latest JHB vape meet. And I am getting a real strong sorta chemical aftertaste. The initial flavour is spot on with the inhale though. Is there a steeping period required perhaps. Because at the moment I can't vape it at all.


Dunno if it needs steeping...got mine from @TylerD to sample it. Not chemical at all.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> Ok thank you, that's great news. Hopefully it does get better with age.


What setup are you running it on @Alex?

I found its sweet spot to be around 0.8 Ω

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> What setup are you running it on @Alex?
> 
> I found its sweet spot to be around 0.8 Ω


 
Thanks @Yiannaki,

I have a .79 Ω setup for the mini.


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> Thanks @Yiannaki,
> 
> I have a .79 Ω setup for the mini.


I'll share some of mine with you to compare it. Mines going on about 2 months

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Andre

have not vaped Frenilla for a long time for some or other reason. Loaded some now around 4 months old. Still an amazing juice - only gets better with maturation. Highly recommended.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

I just finished quick steeping two new mixes. Haven't given them names yet. One is a sweet tobacco flavor and the other is a dessert flavor. I'm in vaping heaven. They came out just perfect. I love vaping my own creations....lol

PS: Using my Launcher V2 mod with a Plume Veil atty with dual coil twisted 28g kanthal and measuring in at .48 ohms. The flavor just explodes and very nice clouds. VG/PG is about 70/30 (I didn't really measure that in detail. Will next time...lol)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

zadiac said:


> I just finished quick steeping two new mixes. Haven't given them names yet. One is a sweet tobacco flavor and the other is a dessert flavor. I'm in vaping heaven. They came out just perfect. I love vaping my own creations....lol
> 
> PS: Using my Launcher V2 mod with a Plume Veil atty with dual coil twisted 28g kanthal and measuring in at .48 ohms. The flavor just explodes and very nice clouds. VG/PG is about 70/30 (I didn't really measure that in detail. Will next time...lol)


I hope you wrote the recipe down this time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightfearz

Devils cut from witches brew. Awesomely bizarre strong yet subtle.


Sent Via a signal from this ipad through my local ISP, racing down fibre-optic cable at the speed of light to Capetown, bouncing off a satellite in geosynchronous orbit to Lisbon, Portugal, where the data packets will be handed off to submerged transatlantic cables terminating in Halifax, Nova-Scotia, and transferred across the continent via microwave relays back to your ISP to land on your device of choice...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

Yiannaki said:


> I hope you wrote the recipe down this time


 
Hahaha....yes sir, I did

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Nightfearz said:


> Devils cut from witches brew. Awesomely bizarre strong



Bizarre. Why do you say that?


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Noddy

Today is Heathers Heavenly tobacco and Melindas 'nilla custard. Will sure be a very good vaping day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth

Alex said:


> Ok thank you, that's great news. Hopefully it does get better with age.


 
Hahaha just like men and good wine!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nightfearz

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Bizarre. Why do you say that?
> 
> 
> Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


The blend of three different tobaccos is quite bizarre. but very pleasant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Tark's Poison Elite
Alien Vision Boba's Bounty
Vape Orenda Whirling Dervish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW

Liqua Turkish tobacco. 

This juice surprises me every time... Pleasant flavour. Not bad vapour either for a high PG blend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Nightfearz said:


> The blend of three different tobaccos is quite bizarre. but very pleasant.



Cool... Thanks. I'm keen to try it, so was just curious. 


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Tom

Condensed Milk & The Virus on my trip home. Its a long journey, sigh. Still thinking if i should do a schelm vape on the plane


----------



## ShaneW

Tom said:


> Condensed Milk & The Virus on my trip home. Its a long journey, sigh. Still thinking if i should do a schelm vape on the plane



Use the condensed milk if you do... The smell will confuse everyone. Noone will associate vape or 'smoke' with milk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> Condensed Milk & The Virus on my trip home. Its a long journey, sigh. Still thinking if i should do a schelm vape on the plane


I do......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Tom said:


> Condensed Milk & The Virus on my trip home. Its a long journey, sigh. Still thinking if i should do a schelm vape on the plane


Do it! They can't let you get off...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rvdwesth

So I tried the Bounty Hunter from Seattle Vape Co in a Kayfun, 0.8Ω at 20W .
For me tastes exactly the same as Bobas only less "honeyish" and more "tobaccoish".

Overall nice vape and might just become my ADV for the next week or so.
Maybe I should try my inexperienced hand at a juice review...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Kiwi from vapeking with my new hcigar bets my kayfun clone hands down no leaking solid thank u vapeking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth

dr phil said:


> Kiwi from vapeking with my new hcigar bets my kayfun clone hands down no leaking solid thank u vapeking


 I found that a leaking Kayfun is directly related to a bad wick or incorrect filling.... took me a lot of spilt juice to deduct this hypothesis.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom

TylerD said:


> Do it! They can't let you get off...


But they could restrain me...and throw me into a german dungeon on my return

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD

Tom said:


> But they could restrain me...and throw me into a german dungeon on my return


@Tom , nobody can restrain you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

rvdwesth said:


> So I tried the Bounty Hunter from Seattle Vape Co in a Kayfun, 0.8Ω at 20W .
> For me tastes exactly the same as Bobas only less "honeyish" and more "tobaccoish".
> 
> Overall nice vape and might just become my ADV for the next week or so.
> Maybe I should try my inexperienced hand at a juice review...


Hmm... i did not find it too similar to Bobas. My Bobas is very well steeped tho (as being an occasional treat) and is much sweeter than the Bounty Hunter. Boba = more honey(ish)
Bounty = more date(ish)

IMHO

And definitely more tobacco for the Bounty Hunter. Did you also taste the Walnut in it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Andre said:


> I do......


U are a vape hooligan!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rvdwesth

Tom said:


> Hmm... i did not find it too similar to Bobas. My Bobas is very well steeped tho (as being an occasional treat) and is much sweeter than the Bounty Hunter. Boba = more honey(ish)
> Bounty = more date(ish)
> 
> IMHO
> 
> And definitely more tobacco for the Bounty Hunter. Did you also taste the Walnut in it?


 I'm still working on it... Have Bobas in one tank and BH in the other... I have a mini taste fest going on here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

rvdwesth said:


> I'm still working on it... Have Bobas in one tank and BH in the other... I have a mini taste fest going on here


Enjoy those 2 great juices!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rvdwesth

I do I do 

Thanks


----------



## TylerD

Tom said:


> Hmm... i did not find it too similar to Bobas. My Bobas is very well steeped tho (as being an occasional treat) and is much sweeter than the Bounty Hunter. Boba = more honey(ish)
> Bounty = more date(ish)
> 
> IMHO
> 
> And definitely more tobacco for the Bounty Hunter. Did you also taste the Walnut in it?


I got the walnut! Thought it was just me being sick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth

TylerD said:


> I got the walnut! Thought it was just me being sick.


 Jip me too.
I actually like the BH a lot --> for the price it is a absolute winner!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

rvdwesth said:


> Jip me too.
> I actually like the BH a lot --> for the price it is a absolute winner!


I agree. I really didn't want to say too much because I didn't feel I can give a good idea of the juice because of my flu.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Tried the Bounty Hunter and it tastes really bad, like old socks/takkies. Un-vapeable. Also tried Cloud 9 i think which has some Bounty Hunter in it and it also tastes the same. No offense to anyone please.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom

TylerD said:


> I agree. I really didn't want to say too much because I didn't feel I can give a good idea of the juice because of my flu.


Omg....from our frozen vape meet?


----------



## Paulie

Last night i build a dual coil 0.40 ohm coil in my magma with lots of rayon and am dripping "The Good Life". This juice is really nice from Seattle Vapor Co.

Tnks @RevnLucky7 for getting this line for us i am enjoying it alot!

Nom Nom Nom


----------



## Tom

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Tried the Bounty Hunter and it tastes really bad, like old socks/takkies. Un-vapeable. Also tried Cloud 9 i think which has some Bounty Hunter in it and it also tastes the same. No offense to anyone please.


I love the taste of well steeped tackies 

Just kidding. ...strange tho. Because it is really a pure taste of tobacco, walnut and (to me) dates.


----------



## Tom

rvdwesth said:


> Jip me too.
> I actually like the BH a lot --> for the price it is a absolute winner!


I agree. Price AND flavour is perfect.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Lol @Tom.
Also find it weird since its SVC's 'signature' tobacco blend.


----------



## TylerD

Tom said:


> Omg....from our frozen vape meet?


Most probably.


----------



## RevnLucky7

paulph201 said:


> Last night i build a dual coil 0.40 ohm coil in my magma with lots of rayon and am dripping "The Good Life". This juice is really nice from Seattle Vapor Co.
> 
> Tnks @RevnLucky7 for getting this line for us i am enjoying it alot!
> 
> Nom Nom Nom


 
I have to say I enjoyed Barrel Reserve more, but yes, great juices. Thanks a lot mate and you're very welcome!
As a side note: Note that Good Life will be flying under the SteamHammer banner soon and no longer as SVC.


----------



## Paulie

RevnLucky7 said:


> I have to say I enjoyed Barrel Reserve more, but yes, great juices. Thanks a lot mate and you're very welcome!
> As a side note: Note that Good Life will be flying under the SteamHammer banner soon and no longer as SVC.


 

I havnt tried that one yet i will let you know! i am trying to get through all of my juices and give them time (btw i learnt that from @Silver ) rather than change juices every day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Tried the Bounty Hunter and it tastes really bad, like old socks/takkies. Un-vapeable. Also tried Cloud 9 i think which has some Bounty Hunter in it and it also tastes the same. No offense to anyone please.


Maybe it is the nut...I have found that all nutty juices taste horrible for my taste buds. Found this out with 5P Grandmaster and confirmed with others. So sad as there are some great juices out there with some nut flavours mixed in - and I love real nuts. Also could be that it is an absolute tobacco blend and not a NET (naturally extracted tobacco) blend...the former is a very distinctive taste and not to my liking at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Hmm... no vaping for me on the plane
Tank nearly empty from the first flight. I did only take half a tank anyhow, and the pressure took its toll  note to myself: hide svoemesto screwdriver in my bag, for future mishaps

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

ShaneW said:


>



I have not been active on here for a while (work and me making the regional action cricket team). .. 

But the "fight your face" comment and then this video made my day. Seriously can't stop laughing. I have tears in my eyes! 

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA! !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necropolis

Was vaping some vapeking VK5 today - was really awesome this morning but by this afternoon it was tasting like perfume - not too sure why that happened.

Will give it another try in a week or so and see if I still tastes the same...


----------



## steve

Nicoticket creme brulee . Then just cracked open nicoticket oreo and its good (got cookie) . Very chocalately and i get a slight taste of mint. Only had about ten good puffs and it feels like its gonna grow on me big time. Its moreish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

steve said:


> Nicoticket creme brulee . Then just cracked open nicoticket oreo and its good (got cookie) . Very chocalately and i get a slight taste of mint. Only had about ten good puffs and it feels like its gonna grow on me big time. Its moreish


A wave of envy overcame me while reading this :

My order is still a good two weeks out at best (hoping the sapo gets get into the swing of things)

Enjoy the cookie


----------



## Alex

swampjuice - mixed about 4/5 juices I had lying around. Must same it's pretty darn awesome.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## steve

Yiannaki said:


> A wave of envy overcame me while reading this :
> 
> My order is still a good two weeks out at best (hoping the sapo gets get into the swing of things)
> 
> Enjoy the cookie


Strange this one turned up . Have one that shipped on the 21st and is no where to be seen . Probably due to our post office and their outstanding performance of late. This one shipped on the 27th and turned up today . Go figure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Alex said:


> swampjuice - mixed about 4/5 juices I had lying around. Must same it's pretty darn awesome.


 
Lol I love the new name for mix-em-all-together; "swampjuice"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

steve said:


> Strange this one turned up . Have one that shipped on the 21st and is no where to be seen . Probably due to our post office and their outstanding performance of late. This one shipped on the 27th and turned up today . Go figure


Which shipping option did you go for bud?


----------



## Yiannaki

steve said:


> Strange this one turned up . Have one that shipped on the 21st and is no where to be seen . Probably due to our post office and their outstanding performance of late. This one shipped on the 27th and turned up today . Go figure


I think your phone or pc has gone marbles  quadruple post ftw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve

Bwahahahah . Cheapest . Always. usps first class or priority or whatever it is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thanks for sharing your thoughts/experience on this @Andre. Very interesting. Never thought about the nut. I need to try another nutty flavor to confirm your theory  I will let the juices steep for a while and see if it changes (doubt it though). If not, i will put them up for sale in the classifieds so someone else can enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Thanks @steve vaping got cookie? this juice is growing on me really fast






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chef Guest

Custards last stand in Nthabiseng. 
Dripping strawberries vapetto in the veritas on my Black Mask Eclipse prototype. 

Busy trying a whole lot of zamplebox flavours on Shrek.

Will be putting some of them up for grabs in the classifieds. Not for my palette really...

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chef Guest

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## steve

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Thanks @steve vaping got cookie? this juice is growing on me really fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Pleasure brother .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff

Left in a hurry today, by 11:00....words cannot express:




Oh, and vaped some Yellow Submarine from my work stash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Kick starting my day with some Rocket Sheep - Booster! Yummy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin

VK coffee to wake me up


----------



## TangoCharlie

Hi @Alex


----------



## Alex

TangoCharlie said:


> Hi @Alex


 
Howdy @TangoCharlie


----------



## capetocuba

Nicoticket Roundhouse 

Described as an aromatic blend of Cherries, Rose Petals, and Tobacco.

Winner!!!


----------



## TylerD

capetocuba said:


> Nocoticket Roundhouse
> 
> Described as an aromatic blend of Cherries, Rose Petals, and Tobacco.
> 
> Winner!!!


Love the pic on their site! Awesome movie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

The Derv
Bobas

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jimbo

TylerD said:


> The Derv
> Bobas


 
Lol @TylerD 

I had exactly the same today.
Both great juices.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

Jimbo said:


> Lol @TylerD
> 
> I had exactly the same today.
> Both great juices.


Awesome sauces!


----------



## TangoCharlie

Alex said:


> Howdy @TangoCharlie


HaHa, I wrote a whole story which has vanished into space. I commented on Condensed Milk that I get the same taste as you. Nothing about Condensed Milk which I absolutely love.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Just finished my just dame peachy by vape craft. Sad face


----------



## Tom

derv
wakonda
bounty hunter

all deurmekaar

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Lekka Vapors - Elvis Breakfast
Lekka Vapors - Mixed Berries
Vape Craft - Yellow Submarine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Ok! I've had something of an epiphany 

I mixed equal parts of the samples

Creamy Rum
Hazel nut coffee
Nougat
Mocha

OMFG, its the tastiest vape I've yet experienced! 

Kinda like a nutty irish coffee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

Lekka vapors - Mixed berry 
Lekka vapors - menthol 

Got these juices today from @ShaneW, the mixed berry is very nice sweet tasting juice, reminds me of the berry jelly tots in taste. 

The menthol is disappointing though, not tasting anything really, not sure if this is supposed to be a proper menthol cold taste or if it's just that mine is a bad batch? Could anyone else perhaps comment that have tried their menthol? 
Menthol bottle also seems almost clear in colour, the liquid, where the mixed berry had a darker colour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Been vaping this since 11 am and I can't put it down!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

capetocuba said:


> Nicoticket Roundhouse
> 
> Described as an aromatic blend of Cherries, Rose Petals, and Tobacco.
> 
> Winner!!!


Little bottle waiting for me at home....now can't wait to try it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Snape of Vape said:


> Lekka vapors - Mixed berry
> Lekka vapors - menthol
> 
> Got these juices today from @ShaneW, the mixed berry is very nice sweet tasting juice, reminds me of the berry jelly tots in taste.
> 
> The menthol is disappointing though, not tasting anything really, not sure if this is supposed to be a proper menthol cold taste or if it's just that mine is a bad batch? Could anyone else perhaps comment that have tried their menthol?
> Menthol bottle also seems almost clear in colour, the liquid, where the mixed berry had a darker colour.


 
All menthol juice are clear in color, irrespective of age and steeping time.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

I steeped a menthol a while back and it turned yellow, my understanding is that the colour change is the nicotine breaking down and mellowing? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I steeped a menthol a while back and it turned yellow, my understanding is that the colour change is the nicotine breaking down and mellowing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
That is possible, though all the different pure menthol flavor (18mg as well as 12mg nic) commercial juices I bought were as clear as water.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

VM - vanilla custard
vape craving - daydream
just b - butterscotch


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

It's probably because I use a ultrasonic cleaner to speed steep my juices. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Seattle Vapor Co - Blue Magic
Select Reserve - Aztec
Alien Visions - Havana Gold (I need liters of this stuff)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> Seattle Vapor Co - Blue Magic
> Select Reserve - Aztec
> Alien Visions - Havana Gold (I need liters of this stuff)


Where did you get the Havana gold? Shane? Is it available somewhere or do you have blue eyes?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Noddy

I am definately getting Havana gold with Shanes next shipment.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> Where did you get the Havana gold? Shane? Is it available somewhere or do you have blue eyes?


 
I stole it from Shane at the last vape meet - he didn't want to fight so he didn't get it back  He said he ordered some ETA within next 2 weeks.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> I stole it from Shane at the last vape meet - he didn't want to fight so he didn't get it back  He said he ordered some ETA within next 2 weeks.


 Welcome in Gauteng @ShaneW ! 
I will get some when it gets here then.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> Welcome in Gauteng @ShaneW !
> I will get some when it gets here then.


 
We need to get him here again, then we can properly rob him

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

@johan and @n0ugh7_zw thanks for the responses. My biggest gripe is that I taste nothing basically. It's as if there was no concentrate or such added to the juice. 

Luckily the mixed berry is here and fine. Still waiting on sapo to actually start working again


----------



## johan

Snape of Vape said:


> @johan and @n0ugh7_zw thanks for the responses. My biggest gripe is that I taste nothing basically. It's as if there was no concentrate or such added to the juice.
> 
> Luckily the mixed berry is here and fine. Still waiting on sapo to actually start working again


 
That doesn't sound right, as menthol is such an overpowering flavor, suggest you take it up with the supplier.


----------



## Snape of Vape

@johan spoke to them, all sorted now thanks. 

@ShaneW is amazing when it comes to service!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

The only other thing. Is that I've noticed you need to really crank the power up on some juices to get their flavors to come through. 

But like @johan said menthol is such a strong flavour. 

Glad you managed to sort it out with the supplier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

My last bit of SkyBlue Dulce De Leche

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Necropolis

Been vaping Seattle Vapor Co's Blue Magic for the last day or so - really enjoying this one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## roekeloos

1.2 Ohm single coil, cotton wick on a 3D+Nemi. Filled with Honey Badger (from craft vapour). Mixed with some diy of 555 and vanilla. I'm in vape heaven  

Tried my first twisted dual 0.5 ohm coil last weekend and it was to hectic! I had a light headache after each toke. ill stay with 1 - 1.5 from now on. only problem is that the 0.5 coil desensitized me with the throat hit. guess this will restore soon.


----------



## Marzuq

VM vanilla custard with 7 drops he'll frozen over... Perfect combo 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterHarris

some Rum & Raisin from VK - its goooooood!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Lekka Vapors - Elvis Breakfast
Craft Vapour - Yellow Submarine
Boba's Bounty (just a few toots. Confirmed that tobacco is not my thing. Into the classifieds it goes...  )


----------



## Tom

5P Gambit in the Reo...nice one. This juice is also always a winner!

The Virus in the Blackwood.

Vape Orenda Whirling Dervish in the Kayfun

its good to have found so many amazing juices ( and mods  )recently. I am in vaping nirvana.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Kings Pipe from VapeKing, really nice joose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke187

been sucking on some Heathers Grasshopper and then loaded some Suicide Bunny Madrina this afternoon. I havent opened my bottle of madrina since the Vape meet and I must say its quite nice but very sweet


----------



## Silver

VM Choc Mint with a few drops of VM Coffee concentrate

AV bobas Bounty

5P Bowdens Mate on a new 0.65 ohm paracoil

@Andre, incidentally, this is the lowest ohms ive gone on Bowdens. Its much warmer. I find the warmness of the vape contradicts somewhat with the coolness of the mint. Know what I mean? It 'wants' to be cool and refreshing but its a bit warm. Not sure how you find it at 0.5 or lower? But nice thoat hit and I am still enjoying it a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Devil in Disguise 
Gorilla Juice 

Good times!


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Chef Guest

Suicide Bunny - Fight your fate in Nthabiseng

Nicoticket - Betelgeuse and Gravity in various drippers on my Black Mask Eclipse prototype at 20W. Absolutely Super NOM NOM NOM!!!

Omega Vapes - Chronos in the Rocket 1Ω double barrel 26g on the BME prototype @ 22.5W

Have been going juice mad!!!! Someone help me...


----------



## Tom

HHV Maple Eh? today in my Kayfun, luckily only 1 ml filled in.....it looks like that it is not my cup of tea. @Andre was so right with my taste on that one. 
Its probably a nice one for tobacco lovers who need it purer. I love tobacco with a twist and more complex.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

A steeped better tasting Gismos.
Missed a good tobacco vape.


----------



## Alex

Found another good one today.

Pecan Pie - VapeKing
and
Kings Pipe - VapeKing
Rum&Raisin - VapeKing

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> HHV Maple Eh? today in my Kayfun, luckily only 1 ml filled in.....it looks like that it is not my cup of tea. @Andre was so right with my taste on that one.
> Its probably a nice one for tobacco lovers who need it purer. I love tobacco with a twist and more complex.


 
I think @TylerD loves Maple Eh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> VM Choc Mint with a few drops of VM Coffee concentrate
> 
> AV bobas Bounty
> 
> 5P Bowdens Mate on a new 0.65 ohm paracoil
> 
> @Andre, incidentally, this is the lowest ohms ive gone on Bowdens. Its much warmer. I find the warmness of the vape contradicts somewhat with the coolness of the mint. Know what I mean? It 'wants' to be cool and refreshing but its a bit warm. Not sure how you find it at 0.5 or lower? But nice thoat hit and I am still enjoying it a lot.


Have noticed you are going nearer to the darkest side. Mine is 0.55 duals in the Cyclone with AFC wide open - not warm at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Have noticed you are going nearer to the darkest side. Mine is 0.55 duals in the Cyclone with AFC wide open - not warm at all.


 
Indeed, I seem to be edging closer.....
Certainly helps being nudged along by other iron lung vapers who vape 0.55 duals like a cig-alike 

I suppose the AFC wide open cools things down a bit... Otherwise you are just immune to heat by now...


----------



## Gazzacpt

Silver said:


> Indeed, I seem to be edging closer.....
> Certainly helps being nudged along by other iron lung vapers who vape 0.55 duals like a cig-alike
> 
> I suppose the AFC wide open cools things down a bit... Otherwise you are just immune to heat by now...


I cough just thinking about a 18mg lung hit. I did 12mg by mistake the other day and am still missing pieces of lung

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Gazzacpt said:


> I cough just thinking about a 18mg lung hit. I did 12mg by mistake the other day and am still missing pieces of lung


 
LOL @Gazzacpt 

I am not a direct lung hitter - at the moment I am still doing mouth to lung - perhaps that is why I like my 18mg.
And perhaps the reason why a lot of peeps on 12mg and lower is because they are doing more direct lung hits?
Never actually gave that much thought before.

When I tried lung hitting my Cyclone with the AFC quite open using 18mg it gave me a burny unpleasant feeling in the throat. Not quite the same kind of sensation as the throat hit I get from a mouth to lung. The mouth to lung at 18mg is more pleasurable. 

I should try a lung hit with 12mg and see if I like it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

Today's choices... 
Vapour mountain - vm4
Seattle vapor Co - sedation

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gert_Koen

X2o Black Voodoo


----------



## ET

today so far has been vape kings pina colada in the reomiser. not bad at all


----------



## Raslin

So tried HHV PB cookie's which I find very bland. I think it's my tastebuds. Red hot cin and VK coffee old favourites


----------



## capetocuba

Nicoticket - Grap3 Ap3 & "Home Slice" PB&J 
Heathers - Blueberry Waffles


----------



## Tom

capetocuba said:


> Nicoticket - Grap3 Ap3 & "Home Slice" PB&J
> Heathers - Blueberry Waffles


Whats your thoughts about PB&J?

For me the peanut was too subtle. I am busy steeping it tho


----------



## capetocuba

Tom said:


> Whats your thoughts about PB&J?
> 
> For me the peanut was too subtle. I am busy steeping it tho


I'm finding the peanut very roasted. A perfect balance with the jelly and toast/bread flavours.


----------



## steve

Tom said:


> Whats your thoughts about PB&J?
> 
> For me the peanut was too subtle. I am busy steeping it tho


hello Tom . the peanut is really intense and very dry roasted . not that buttery. so i reckon that will come out after a steep. i found the peanut overpowering . the jam was very subtle until i dripped some at 0.3 and then the jam really really popped !


----------



## Tom

Oh... then there seems to be an age difference of our juices. The virus that was in the same order is also on steeping duty still. Its a difference like day and night between the virus i got from a UK supplier and the one directly imported. One has milk choc colour, the other dark choc colour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve

if i remember correctly i didnt initially like the pbj then left it for a while .


----------



## rogue zombie

2 Angry Wolves said:


> A steeped better tasting Gismos.
> Missed a good tobacco vape.



What do you get from Gizmos?

Mine smelled like biscuits, but tasted weird. So I've left it for awhile now.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

I have a very uncomplex pallet. Buuuuut what it tastes like to me is like a desert type custard with a citrusy tobacco? It tastes alot better from my first taste. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

2 Angry Wolves said:


> I have a very uncomplex pallet. Buuuuut what it tastes like to me is like a desert type custard with a citrusy tobacco? It tastes alot better from my first taste. Lol



Thank you. I'll get back to it then. It's been in a dark cupboard for a few weeks. I figured it needed to be steeped 


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

Jip i actually asked stroodlepuff if i got a bad bottle cause it was really bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Tom said:


> Whats your thoughts about PB&J?
> 
> For me the peanut was too subtle. I am busy steeping it tho


It seems to go the other way when steeping per their site. Here's a copy and past.

With regard to steeping, this is the exact same peanut butter that we used in our Peanut Butter Cookie. It presents early as "fresh roasted organic peanut butter" and progressively smooths out and looses that "roasty" taste and texture. We wanted to release this *fresh* because, truthfully, that's how we like it - fresh. If you like Home Slice fresh, we reccomend hitting it hard and fast. It steeps plenty good, balances


----------



## Yiannaki

Today I tried out quite a few juices!

Vm -Choc mint
5 pawns - Bowdens Mate
Alien Visions - Bobas Bounty
Alien Visions - Gorilla Juice
Rocket Sheep - Booster
Vape Orenda - whirling dervish
VK - Pecan Nut Pie

And bread of hell from @devdev


----------



## baksteen8168

Craft Vapour - Melon on the Rocks
Kings Crown - Claim your Throne

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> Today I tried out quite a few juices!
> 
> Vm -Choc mint
> 5 pawns - Bowdens Mate
> Alien Visions - Bobas Bounty
> Alien Visions - Gorilla Juice
> Rocket Sheep - Booster
> Vape Orenda - whirling dervish
> VK - Pecan Nut Pie
> 
> And bread of hell from @devdev


 
Same here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Nicoticket pb&j 
Diy custard American blend


----------



## johan

Alien Visions Havana Gold
Select Reserve Aztec
Seatle Vapor Sedation


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

A mixture, and I'm loving it!

NicEJuice Fruit Cocktail 16mg (8mls)
NicEjuice Mint 9mg(20mls)
NicEjuice mint 0mg (20mls)
BP Glyerin (20mls)

Very smooth, tons of vaper. Nice flavour too 

I chucked some in a 30ml bottle, so its easy to carry around. 


I used some warm water to help it all mix together. it mutated the bottles shape a little.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

steve said:


> hello Tom . the peanut is really intense and very dry roasted . not that buttery. so i reckon that will come out after a steep. i found the peanut overpowering . the jam was very subtle until i dripped some at 0.3 and then the jam really really popped !


 
@Tom, I concur with @steve. As you know I cannot stomach nut juices, but did try their Peanut Butter Cookie. If you like freshly roasted peanuts, this is exactly that. Closer to the real thing you cannot get. Mine was not steeped as I passed it on.


----------



## annemarievdh

Mixed some 5Pawn Gambit(6mg) with some Bowdens Mate(18mg) and it tastes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve

cls this morning and now first taste of triphammer jammy dodgers . tastes just like the biscuit. impressed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz

Moondust from witchers brew which I got from RevLucky7 at SOV
My description of said juice in one word; Epic.
Thanks Rev for getting us this juice. expect another order soon.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TylerD

I missed it so much. Love this juice!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom

TylerD said:


> I missed it so much. Love this juice!
> 
> View attachment 11538


I got that one at vape meet. Tried half a tank.... and found it to simple. Just tobacco to me. But maybe i have to give it another fair chance when i am back.

Atm, wakonda in the Reo and whirling dervish in the kayfun.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Baverz

Witches brew - blackbird
Tarks select reserve - port royal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Just B - apple
and what i just received...
Craft Vapor - yellow submarine

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac

VK5
Just Damn Peachy
Some of my own creations (some were awesome and some were dreadful - threw those away as they could not be saved)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necropolis

Was vaping a mix of VK4 and bounty hunter - really enjoyed that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Today it was all about the sheep!

Rocket sheep - Booster 
Rocket sheep - Purple Alien

These guys really know how to make juice!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom

Yiannaki said:


> Today it was all about the sheep!
> 
> Rocket sheep - Booster
> Rocket sheep - Purple Alien
> 
> These guys really know how to make juice!


Makes me look forward to my purple alien order inc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> Makes me look forward to my purple alien order inc


Nothing beats Rocket Sheep Enterprise paired with Cognac...a lesson from our holidays in Georgia!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq

Yiannaki said:


> Today it was all about the sheep!
> 
> Rocket sheep - Booster
> Rocket sheep - Purple Alien
> 
> These guys really know how to make juice!


ive gone thru to bottle of purple alien myself. very awesome stuff indeed


----------



## Tom

Andre said:


> Nothing beats Rocket Sheep Enterprise paired with Cognac...a lesson from our holidays in Georgia!


I knew i forgot something on that order. But shipping ia free, so its even worth it for one bottle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Nicoticket - F5 Refresh on the cyclone with a .65Ω dual coil build. 

The steeped orange rind really comes to life at a lower resistance. Simply awesome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Nicoticket - F5 Refresh on the cyclone with a .65Ω dual coil build.
> 
> The steeped orange rind really comes to life at a lower resistance. Simply awesome


My favourite fruit juice, but HRH has hijacked my stock. Sad part is that they will not make it again.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> My favourite fruit juice, but HRH has hijacked my stock. Sad part is that they will not make it again.


 
Same for me!

It's a real shame that it wont be made again and so im using mine very sparingly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

My favorite fruit again.

Gambit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raslin

VK coffee, VK gummyberry and my alltime fav red hot cinn from HV.

Also tasted some Liqua tobacco. Nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

I'm back on VM4 after a long break. 
Some Nicoticket H1N1
And a bit of Boba's on a dripper

Its a tobacco day today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

1. Colonel Boom's Headshot - since yesterday. Awesome menthol/lime/mint, no sweetness here - right up my alley.
2. Colonel Boom's Blackpowder - just a few toots. There is more to it, but if you like licorice allsorts...this is it.
3. Bowdens Mate, as always.
4. Rocket Sheep Enterprise, a lot of the time.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## capetocuba

Claim Your Throne on Shark
My own Gambit clone on other Reo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

VK Rum and Raisin 
One of my new favourites!

You cannot go wrong with tastes you loved as a kid. If you loved it when your taste buds were at their fussiest, it's a sure bet.

Got to get some Wicky Wicks next.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Holy Moly I made an awesome juice!!

I don't have the recipe because it's one of those ones that just evolved over time. It turned out at first as a very bad juice and tasted really horrible. So I tried repairing it with some VG and flavorants. Over about a week and a half I've perfected it to what it's now and it's the best juice I've vaped so far. I can vape it the whole day without getting vapor's fatigue! It's like a sweet buttery taste with a subtle chocolate mint after taste. It's so awesome!
Lucky for me, because of the constant evolving process, I have more than 100ml of it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Necris

Im vaping a mix of alpha vape manchu and vapeking banana, its like a guava, mango and banana smoothy.

Dripping some h1n1 on the trident at 0.8ohm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Nightfearz said:


> Moondust from witchers brew which I got from RevLucky7 at SOV
> My description of said juice in one word; Epic.
> Thanks Rev for getting us this juice. expect another order soon.


 
I think Witcher's had a foot halfway in the crapper as their Christmas Brew was a total flop IMO. Looks like it's no longer in production and no one is stocking it either. That being said pressure was on and they could not afford to flop again. Did a great job on MoonDust.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## capetocuba

Madrina at 0.44ohms in atomic on my new white Reo LP/SL .... amazing juice. Very authentic melon flavour

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Actually quite liking it, bearing in mind that I'm not really into tobacco flavours, that's high praise 

Tastes kinda exotic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

1. Nicoticket Wakonda, now 3 months old and has become the most amazing juice.
2. Colonel Boom's By Jove, "lightly stewed rhubarb fool that compliments the double cream and a hint of vanilla with a lightly chilled effect", describes it perfectly - loving it.
3. Colonel Boom's Headshot - Menthol/Lime/Mint, beautifully balanced and cleanses my palate for other flavours. Am much impressed with Colonel Boom's juices.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tom

Andre said:


> 1. Nicoticket Wakonda, now 3 months old and has become the most amazing juice.
> 2. Colonel Boom's By Jove, "lightly stewed rhubarb fool that compliments the double cream and a hint of vanilla with a lightly chilled effect", describes it perfectly - loving it.
> 3. Colonel Boom's Headshot - Menthol/Lime/Mint, beautifully balanced and cleanses my palate for other flavours. Am much impressed with Colonel Boom's juices.


I love the Wakonda as well. Using it sparingly atm, wanting to steep it thoroughly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

This morning ...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Philip

Tiramisu with a dash of Cowbow Mint really awesome stuff

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

- 5P *Bowdens Mate* - quality
- My VM *Choc Mint and Coffee* concentrate blend - yum
- And to top it off, AV *Bobas Bounty* for that delicious mouthful of granola bars  or as @r0gue z0mbie would say, "More'ish"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Devil in Disguise 
VK Rum and Raisin
Plasma Juice 

All weekend... So good!


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Philip said:


> Tiramisu with a dash of Cowbow Mint really awesome stuff


Ah, your first post. Most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, do take the time to introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

VM4 in kayfun
SB - Madrina in atomic
AVE - Bobas bounty in TOBH.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

The Virus again! In the kayfun on Nemesis. Reo still got some Gambit....next will probably be whirling dervish; )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> The Virus again! In the kayfun on Nemesis. Reo still got some Gambit....next will probably be whirling dervish; )


The flavour of dervish in my experience sticks - so your Reo tubes will need a good cleaning after use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tom

Andre said:


> The flavour of dervish in my experience sticks - so your Reo tubes will need a good cleaning after use.


Hmm. Maybe not a good idea while travelling, USC at home. Ok, got choices...bobas ot should be


----------



## GadgetFreak

Suicide Bunny Mothers Milk. Awesome when you sitting at your desk and have the time to vape it slowly, very slowly.


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Boba's Bounty - Kayfun on 'The Lightsaber' as my son named it.
Elvis' Breakfast - mAN & MVP
VK Menthol - EVOD on a Twisp battery
LV4 in the mPT3, getting rotated frequently to the 1st available device I have in hand.

Don't underestimate the Menthol & the EVOD.. Both kicks butt in every category and I'll likely OD on that combo one day.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GadgetFreak

Hana at 22 watts 0.6ohm on kayfun 3.1 with classic tbac

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chef Guest

Nicoticket - Custards Last Stand in kayfun 3.1 with a 0.6Ω chimney coil on Shrek @ 24W. Very nice flavour and vapour production on this. I recommend! (1.5mm ID)

SB - Bound by the Crown in my rocket RBA with a 0.8Ω double barrel build on the Black Mask prototype

SB - Fight your Fate in Nthabiseng with a 28G parallel 0.5Ω (Kudos to @Alex and @Andre for this build!) 

Also was doing some Chef's Vapour (UK) Apple pie and Irish cream custard using @Harryssss oval coil concept, 0.7Ω also in a Rocket RBA

Finally, H1N1 in the tobh atty with dual parallel 26G coils @ 0.2Ω! (Instant @Silver...)


It's been a good day for vaping! Woo Hoo!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

VM - banana cream. Needs a bit more steeping tho. Back to vm4 for me 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Kings Crown - Claim your throne (mmmmm butterscotch goodness)

Alien Visions - Bobas Bounty ( there are no words!)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raslin

Gummyberry juice, num num.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

New juice loaded and ready for a nice long test drive
Craft Vapor - Pining Juliette
I can tell @Mauritz has been hard at work

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow

I had sum salty caramel from strix


----------



## Raslin

Fickie said:


> Just a tiny bit of VM Choc Mint at 36mg nic. Leeeekkkkerrrr <in a homer voice> .


That's crazzzzy.


----------



## GadgetFreak

VapeSnow said:


> I had sum salty caramel from strix
> 
> View attachment 11875


Really? Do you actually taste the salt?


----------



## VapeSnow

Jip its a very nice salty inhale and a caramel exhale.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Necropolis

Vaping some Apple Pi from SkyBlue this morning - wow this is amazingly good


----------



## Yiannaki

My heritage day selection:

Suicide Bunny - Derailed (super awesome cinnamon vape with a touch of banana) Yummy!

Alien Visions- Bobas Bounty (just can't put it down!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poppie

In my green Reo - Witches Brew - Blackbird - my favourite at moment
In my red Reo - Vape Kings coffee - mixed with Vapor Mountains roast coffee -
The roast takes some of the sweetness away - great -

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Poppie said:


> In my green Reo - Witches Brew - Blackbird - my favourite at moment
> In my red Reo - Vape Kings coffee - mixed with Vapor Mountains roast coffee -
> The roast takes some of the sweetness away - great -


 
Being a coffee lover myself, i must definitely give this famous mix of yours a try @Poppie

i see that even @Silver now is spiking his VM Choc Mint with some coffee 

Hope you're still loving the reos

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Angie

Witchers Brew Moondust @RevnLucky7  The Reo had to spend the day at home he/she was not feeling too well .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Sir Vape

Heather's Peanut Butter Cookie and some Castle Long

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

STEAM HAMMER - ET3RNITY
Witchers Brew - Moondust

(_I think I found my new ADV rotation_).

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I'm vaping my last drops of Devil in Disguise 

Ordering more, but probably won't have any till Monday.

Vaping cheesecake didn't even appeal to me, I took a chance to be experimental. And thank goodness I did.

Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## TylerD

Craft vapour RY4 Reo mini
Tarks Rasputin KF mini

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Angie said:


> Witchers Brew Moondust @RevnLucky7  The Reo had to spend the day at home he/she was not feeling too well .
> 
> 
> View attachment 11957


Jy maak my lus @Angie !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ConradS

Craft vapour Devil in Disguise. Had doubts after trying it in a cheap tank, but in the Reo at just over 1.1 ohm its rocking!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have obviously been vaping Tropical Ice for the past week on the Vaal river and the odd Antarctica from Thenancara... and then a new flavour from @Just B was tested while resting after a busy day fishing! And that is her new Licorice or as I prefer to call it... Black Sambuca! But my daughter who has a much better sense of taste than I have says it's just like the licorice in the little candy coated tubes in the baby licorice allsorts! She is not a fan of Licorice but loves this vape!

It's sweet on the intake and the aftertaste is 100% licorice and it has an awesome aftertaste left on the tongue!

I think this is a winner for the @Just B family of juices!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Yesterday I reloaded one of the REOs with replenishments of WB *Blackbird* 18mg that I had been waiting for - for a very long time

Oh Blackbird, where have you been!
It's just so good to have you back
True bliss for this vaper

Milky tobacco at its finest.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## capetocuba

I vaped exclusively my DIY again today. Vanilla custard with graham cracker and Caramel Popcorn. Both were delicious!


----------



## zadiac

Just my own creations for a while now. Love them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

H1N1 thanks to @ShaneW, kfl+ with some rayon. Completely different taste from the nautilus mini!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Snape of Vape said:


> H1N1 thanks to @ShaneW, kfl+ with some rayon. Completely different taste from the nautilus mini!


And which to you prefer?


----------



## Snape of Vape

@Andre

I'm still trying to figure that out, will fill up the nautilus again now and see, the kfl+ is way more of an "intense" kind of vape, can't take the same kind of hits on it but there are different hints of flavour coming through.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Angie

TylerD said:


> Jy maak my lus @Angie !



@TylerD Witchers Brew Moondust it is yummy,

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex

VK Kings Pipe
CV Devil in Disguise
AV Gorilla Juice
VE Plasma Juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Gambit clone and my vanilla custard

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Tark's Rasputin
Colonel Boom's Headshot
Bowden's Mate

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

CraftVapour Pining Juliette - in three devices (IGO-L, Reo and EVOD1)  in the name of science
5P Bowdens Mate - still a legendary juice
WB Blackbird - too good
VM Strawberry - for a change from Choc Mint/Coffee Blend

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

I am so boring .... Another Virus day  but enjoying it as always. ADV No. 1 !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Silver said:


> CraftVapour Pining Juliette - in three devices (IGO-L, Reo and EVOD1)  in the name of science
> 5P Bowdens Mate - still a legendary juice
> WB Blackbird - too good
> VM Strawberry - for a change from Choc Mint/Coffee Blend


That pining Juliette is very nice. Had it in the Reo yesterday. Love it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Tom said:


> I am so boring .... Another Virus day  but enjoying it as always. ADV No. 1 !


Have you tried the poison I gave you?


----------



## Tom

TylerD said:


> Have you tried the poison I gave you?


Nope. Dying to try it tho, but wanna do it in the Blackwood. And i did not bring it...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

Tom said:


> Nope. Dying to try it tho, but wanna do it in the Blackwood. And i did not bring it...


Awesome!


----------



## Tom

TylerD said:


> Awesome!


It has to be somewhat a special occasion, i need to have time, be relaxed and it has to be in the perfect setup ...
All because the rave reviews from everyone and mainly.... it wont be available any longer (very bad if i like it too much)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams

Early evening snack with some Cell Block Four

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Angie



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Witu

Wow @Angie makes me feel like such a noob with that pic. But today was a mix of Vapeking Choc Mint+Apple Pie+Vanilla Cream

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

@Angie thought you where a noob. The vape bug bit hard

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

20% bobas 80% heavenly t mixed in the nautilus mini

Hhv temptation in the evod 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## greybush

H1N1 all day, a little bit of bobas here and there but I'm not finding it that amazing oh and some blackbird after dinner.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

Vape Elixir - Coumarin Pipe
Vape Elixir - Black Cigar
Vape Elixir - Pinkspot
Vape Elixir - Galactin Hypermint
VK - Kings Pipe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

number 7 from nobacco, 12mg (much higher than what i'm used to, i'm hovering around 3-4.5mg)

Loving it, tastes exactly like romany creams 

Been vaping it on my kayfun, and i diluted a little with some glycerin, to drip on my iGO-W. 

Must say I'm liking the iGO-W way more than the stillare. just so much less fiddly, and way better airflow.


----------



## RoSsIkId

@n0ugh7_zw where you order the nobacco from? I love romany creams

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Witu

RoSsIkId said:


> @n0ugh7_zw where you order the nobacco from? I love romany creams


Check out fasttech.com. they even offer worldwide free shipping


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

@RoSsIkId The guy i buy it from gets it in Greece from this place http://www.nobacco.gr

Haven't actually seen it on fastech, but, for all i know it could be a rebottled hengseng juice 

This is the exact juice. http://www.nobacco.gr/en/component/...uid-numbers-20ml-seven-12mg-detail?Itemid=208


----------



## steve

nicoticket refresh on the big dripper 
nicoticket razcup in the reo 
then @capetocuba's excellent gambit and strenilla copies yum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Witu

Anyone have any suggestions on a great tube mod?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

been loving my Astro clone.

Voltage drop is on the lower side, from what i've read and tested myself. 
feels solid in the hand.
everything sits flush on it (its a 23mm mech)
its cheap
and as these things go, its pretty small, even in 18650 mode.


----------



## Witu

n0ugh7_zw said:


> been loving my Astro clone.
> 
> Voltage drop is on the lower side, from what i've read and tested myself.
> feels solid in the hand.
> everything sits flush on it (its a 23mm mech)
> its cheap
> and as these things go, its pretty small, even in 18650 mode.


 
For a mech I'm thinking nemesis but what about a vv/vw mod?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

nemi is a solid choice. 

VV/VW, I reckon wait for the cloupor T8 

You should probably start a thread elsewhere for this question, as its kinda derailing the "What did you vape today?"


----------



## Witu

n0ugh7_zw said:


> nemi is a solid choice.
> 
> VV/VW, I reckon wait for the cloupor T8
> 
> You should probably start a thread elsewhere for this question, as its kinda derailing the "What did you vape today?"


 
How do I start a new thread?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

"post new thread" blue button, middle right hand side

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Witu

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Let's get this thread back on track:

Bowden's Mate
Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil
Tark's Troy
Vape Craving Desire

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Liqua French pipe tobacco 
NicEjuice Mint

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Vaping some menthol again, can't taste anything else again.... Sucks!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

Select Reserve - Aztec
Steam Hammer - Et3rnity
Witchers Brew - Moondust
Alien Visions - Havana Gold

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Vape Elixir - Black Cigar
Vape Elixir - Coumarin Pipe
Vape Elixir - Pink Spot
Vape Elixir - Galactin Hypermint

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

VM Lee
Bobas
Tarks Poison

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

As per normal most of the day Tropical Ice and then this evening a combination of Antarctica by Thenancara and Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice! When one of my converts (Brain du Toit) and newly converted to REO was here on Friday for a lesson on the REO's (he bought two) he tasted a few juices and he loved Tropical Ice but said the combo Antarctica and Menthol Ice was the best juice he has ever tasted since he started his journey. The REO in picture is Brooklyn.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

BumbleBee said:


> Vaping some menthol again, can't taste anything else again.... Sucks!


 
Thats a bad one, had it about 5 times since I started vaping, but luckily every time the longevity becomes shorter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

johan said:


> Thats a bad one, had it about 5 times since I started vaping, but luckily every time the longevity becomes shorter.


I'm one of the unlucky ones, I think the 40 camels a day did permanent damage, taste is always on and off for me but mostly off, good thing though is when this passes I can OD on Elvis' Breakfast again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

I can relate 

People can taste things in some juices, that are simply not there for me. it's not my juice or my gear thats at fault, its my ability to pick the flavours out.

As a result i'm trying to stick to simpler flavours, I find theres less fuzziness to them (if that makes sense)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

VM Strawberry with 4 drops of VM Menthol concentrate - lovely
in the Nautilus Mini
such a lovely fresh spin on the VM Strawberry

much better than when I mixed with the menthol Ice ready made juice

Somehow VM Strawberry and Menthol Ice clash a bit for me

am loving the menthol concentrate effect

i am a late starter to adding menthol concentrate to juices
@Oupa, i hope you have more ;--)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> VM Strawberry with 4 drops of VM Menthol concentrate - lovely
> in the Nautilus Mini
> such a lovely fresh spin on the VM Strawberry
> 
> much better than when I mixed with the menthol Ice ready made juice
> 
> Somehow VM Strawberry and Menthol Ice clash a bit for me
> 
> am loving the menthol concentrate effect
> 
> i am a late starter to adding menthol concentrate to juices
> @Oupa, i hope you have more ;--)


I liked VM's Strawberry a lot! I can kick my own arse for only getting 10mls of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Im having my first tank of Witchers Brew Blackbird. The description is spot on. Sublime. Its amazing how the flavour is so bold, yet manages to be smooth.
I just wish I had a fine cognac to go with it, to compliment the notes in the juice.

I also tasted @WhatSmoke's Moon Dust earlier... very nice. Again, totally unlike anything I have tasted. Gets you by surprise.

The WB is without a doubt special stuff. Unique and distinct.

And not to be outdone, Craft Vapour Artisan RY4. Best RY4 for me! Less caramel, and the chocolate is of the dark like tasting.

Good good day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz

The last 2 days i've been steering away from the gorilla juice, cause that's almost finished, while my bobas and hht is already finished 

But on the plus side it re-ignited my tastebuds' love for my delectable Just B peach & apricot, black honey, apple and vernon's secret 
Been rocking it solid for the last 2 days and later i've got a reo mini bottle filled with berry squishies that i'm going to be enjoying, life's goooooood

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nibbler

Delicious, scrumptious, fulfilling self-mixed,* Elvis' Breakfast!*
1/3 Peanut Butter, 2/3 Banana. I bought these super flavours at Vape King, not far from Monte Casino in Randburg.

Can you say "Heaven" ? 

\m/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today for a change it's simple Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice 9mg as is! And Lily is the one delivery the outstanding juice in vapour form today!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TylerD

I have some Wakonda in my Reo today.
I received this Wakonda in July.
At first it was very coffee and (nickoticket) vanilla.

After 2-3 months of steeping, it changed!

The tobacco is the true winner now with the coffee way second and the vanilla almost last.

Such a smooth tobacco vape with hints of coffee and the vanilla around the edges cleaning it up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tropical Ice today! And here is a look at the Tropical Ice production facility!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rvdwesth

Rob Fisher said:


> Tropical Ice today! And here is a look at the Tropical Ice production facility!
> 
> View attachment 12457


Like the extra large coffee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth

I have the following in my tanks today.
Kings Crown - The King in Kayfun 1
Bounty Hunter in Kayfun 2
Sucide Bunny - Succker Punch in the PT2

I like variety

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## rvdwesth

@KieranD - Kings Crown rocks! I love that stuff!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD

rvdwesth said:


> @KieranD - Kings Crown rocks! I love that stuff!!



Told you it's an awesome juice  
Enjoy it and you know where to come for more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Craft Vapour Melon on the Rock - refreshing and just yum
Witchers Blackbird 
Seattle Vapor Blue Magic - sad this won't be sticking around

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Skyblue Apple Pi. Awesome sauce!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Skyblue Melinda's Nilla Custard. Some grate tasting juice this is. 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Seattle Vapor Co. - Blue Magic
Alien Visions - Havana gold (a few drops left for someone I promised)
Steam Hammer - Et3rnity


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> Seattle Vapor Co. - Blue Magic
> Alien Visions - Havana gold (a few drops left for someone I promised)
> Steam Hammer - Et3rnity


Do you have some of the Et3rbity left? Would love to try it on the dripper Sunday?


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> Do you have some of the Et3rbity left? Would love to try it on the dripper Sunday?



Yes, I will bring them all and more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> Yes, I will bring them all and more.


Thanks @johan !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> Thanks @johan !



PS. I rather rate a like then try to type - beer does this funny misspelling to me .

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> PS. I rather rate a like then try to type - beer does this funny misspelling to me .


Wie is dood?


----------



## johan

johan said:


> PS. I rather rate a like then try to type - beer does this funny misspelling to me .



What I'm going to vape now


TylerD said:


> Wie is dood?



Nr. 16 




PS. Why am I so thirsty today?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex

Got a 10ml sample of a USA Joose called Cinamon Bun, and holy sheet it tastes and smells just like the real thing

Plus this right now

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> Got a 10ml sample of a USA Joose called Cinamon Bun, and holy sheet it tastes and smells just like the real thing
> 
> Plus this right now


Awesome 

Nothing beats a great cinnamon vape!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

LOTS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Now its time for the intermediary stuff, just to keep the wife (and myself) happy as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Aargh damn Windhoek Lager!

I've just broken my Nauti Mini glass. Last time I dropped my Mpt3, it was a Friday.

Friday's fault? No. Either Amstel, Hansa or Windhoek's fault.

lol... My wife says, but why would YOU get a glass tank. YOU. GLASS.

I think she was insinuating something

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Steamhammer - Cloud 9 in the Kayfun 18mg
Seattle Vapor - caramel mochiatto 18mg
Rocket Sheep - Booster 18mg
Hangsen - RY4 18mg

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Yiannaki said:


> Awesome
> 
> Nothing beats a great cinnamon vape!



I've actually been thinking of cinnamon in a juice lately.
Is there anything local that is recommended? Can't remember seeing anything, an I'm not importing until the PO is up and running properly.


----------



## Andre

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I've actually been thinking of cinnamon in a juice lately.
> Is there anything local that is recommended? Can't remember seeing anything, an I'm not importing until the PO is up and running properly.


Whirling Dervish from from subohm has some nice cinnamon: http://www.subohmvapor.co.za/collections/vape-orenda/products/whirling-dervish

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alex

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I've actually been thinking of cinnamon in a juice lately.
> Is there anything local that is recommended? Can't remember seeing anything, an I'm not importing until the PO is up and running properly.



I'm vaping on this Cinnnamon Danish by EC Blends, flavour is spot on.



Also a few fantastic DIY's from @VapeGrrl 

Peaches and Cream
Pear
Orange and Chocolate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I've actually been thinking of cinnamon in a juice lately.
> Is there anything local that is recommended? Can't remember seeing anything, an I'm not importing until the PO is up and running properly.


Derailed by suicide bunny is a cinnamon and banana combo. It is nothing short of awesome! It's lived in my reo mini for the last two weeks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Yiannaki said:


> Derailed by suicide bunny is a cinnamon and banana combo. It is nothing short of awesome! It's lived in my reo mini for the last two weeks!



The description does sound yum!

"Derailed is a fresh baked cookie wrapped in a sweet cinnamon banana exhale. The smell alone will have you craving more!"

I believe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## K_klops

Rum and raisin-vape king 12mg
Strawberries and cream-vape king 12mg
Plasma juice-vape elixer 6mg


----------



## Yiannaki

r0gue z0mbie said:


> The description does sound yum!
> 
> "Derailed is a fresh baked cookie wrapped in a sweet cinnamon banana exhale. The smell alone will have you craving more!"
> 
> I believe.



The room note is just awesome! 

Oddly enough, the juice itself smells more banana than anything.

When vaping it, the cinnamon is the hero in the equation. The banana is very subtle (to my pallet at least) 

@Alex where did you manage to get a hold of that juice? I want  I ordered grandma's cinnamon Danish by the bucket load over a month ago from Nicoticket and I'm still waiting

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> The room note is just awesome!
> 
> Oddly enough, the juice itself smells more banana than anything.
> 
> When vaping it, the cinnamon is the hero in the equation. The banana is very subtle (to my pallet at least)
> 
> @Alex where did you manage to get a hold of that juice? I want  I ordered grandma's cinnamon Danish by the bucket load over a month ago from Nicoticket and I'm still waiting



That's a trade secret


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> That's a trade secret


Lol! You're killing me here


----------



## Tom

TylerD said:


> I have some Wakonda in my Reo today.
> I received this Wakonda in July.
> At first it was very coffee and (nickoticket) vanilla.
> 
> After 2-3 months of steeping, it changed!
> 
> The tobacco is the true winner now with the coffee way second and the vanilla almost last.
> 
> Such a smooth tobacco vape with hints of coffee and the vanilla around the edges cleaning it up.


I have tried my wakonda fresh out of the mail. Very strong coffee flavour. Too much. Let it steep for about a month and took one tank full on my trip to Korea....what a difference it was. This might even be better next week when i am back in Germany, another month of steeping has passed 

Its the same with the Virus. I prefer it well steeped. However, i read somewhere in the Nicoticket thread on ECF that it should not be steeped. Dunno where it was posted tho. But its anyways personal preference.... either way its my No.1 ADV.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tom

Btt.
Using the remainder of the Virus that i took with me more sparingly.... therefore its Gambit in my Reo  
Not a bad replacement, isn't it?


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> I have tried my wakonda fresh out of the mail. Very strong coffee flavour. Too much. Let it steep for about a month and took one tank full on my trip to Korea....what a difference it was. This might even be better next week when i am back in Germany, another month of steeping has passed
> 
> Its the same with the Virus. I prefer it well steeped. However, i read somewhere in the Nicoticket thread on ECF that it should not be steeped. Dunno where it was posted tho. But its anyways personal preference.... either way its my No.1 ADV.


Both well steeped is my preference too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeGrrl

Chocolate dipped strawberry from ECBlends

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Me, Avril, Kiera, Lily and Brooklyn are ready for the weekend! All the girls have new Rayon Wicks, Full 6ml bottles and a fresh battery! 2 x Tropical Ice, 1 x Menthol Ice and 1 x Antarctica!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shabbar

frenilla
tropical ice
and the last few mls of h1n1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kevkev

VM Choc Mint (Peppermint Crisp) in Kate
VM Menthol Ice in Emmy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

HHV Maple Eh?
Colonel Boom's Headshot
Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil
CV Melon on the Rocks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD

Thanks To @Tom I got some Manabush IXCacao


Really a great choc / tobacco juice! I will be getting more of it for sure!
Thanks Tom!!!
Edit: This is a premium chocolate, not cheap chocolate. Awesome sauce!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Necris

Skyblue frostbite on the mini rda(icy cold awesomeness)
Bobas on the trident with some LV elvis' breakfast in the kayfun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Seattle Vapor Co. - Sedation
Heathers - Heavenly T (courtesy of @paulph201)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Pear - Diy
Peaches and Cream - Diy
Chocolate Orange - Diy
Apple Pi - SkyBlue

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

VK - apple pie
SB - Claim Your Throne
AV - Boba's Bounty

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom

TylerD said:


> Thanks To @Tom I got some Manabush IXCacao
> View attachment 12562
> 
> Really a great choc / tobacco juice! I will be getting more of it for sure!
> Thanks Tom!!!
> Edit: This is a premium chocolate, not cheap chocolate. Awesome sauce!!!


I knew u would like it. I also want to get more asap

Tried powwow sauce yet?


----------



## Silver

Hi @Tom 

I tried IXCacao and PowWow before returning the bottles to TylerD. He let me try them. 
My mom @Poppie and i had a mini tasting session a few days ago
I liked the Ixcacao quite a lot. Was a lovely dark chocolate taste
My mom liked the powwow a lot. Was a bit sweet for me. 

There was also a little bottle called Wyoming White Eagle. Was this also from you?
It was terrible. Could only do a few drags then had to put it down. Was as if they mixed it all wrong or one of the ingredients had gone bad.


----------



## TylerD

Tom said:


> I knew u would like it. I also want to get more asap
> 
> Tried powwow sauce yet?


I'm loading the Powwow sauce tomorrow. Today is still ixcacao.

I think I'm going to dig their other juices as well. I like tobacco desserts and their line looks like it's made for me!

Think I'm going to get me one of those sample packs with the free dreamcatcher.


----------



## Tom

TylerD said:


> I'm loading the Powwow sauce tomorrow. Today is still ixcacao.
> 
> I think I'm going to dig their other juices as well. I like tobacco desserts and their line looks like it's made for me!
> 
> Think I'm going to get me one of those sample packs with the free dreamcatcher.


Yeah..the indian tribal theme is quite cool. 

I ordered all of the juice range, besides the banana flavoured one. The base of the juices are all the same kind of tobacco, naturally 

Those 2 were the best, closely followed by the coconut tobacco.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necropolis

Been rotating between Just B Juiced Berry Beeg Squishy and Peach and Apricot over the last few days. 

Enjoying both of them a lot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

for me today it is Just B Butterscotch Mint, after months of threatening to try, this weekend i just buckled and bought myself a bottle and I am really impressed, it's super yum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt

Boring day for me. My tastebuds and nose have gone on strike so 

Unflavoured - diy
Menthol - diy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice in a Cyclops and a Cyclone with a Vrede en Lust Merlot as a pairing! Yum! Life is good!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

All devices were reloaded last night

VM Stawberry with a touch of VM Menthol concentrate - yum
WB Blacbird - epic as always
VM Choc Mint with a touch of VM Coffee concentrate - my trusty companion for the road
VO Whirling Dervish - for the first time in the Reo - very interesting

Over the next 3 days I will be thinking of @Oupa and @RevnLucky7

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Tom

Going back to Germany tomorrow....thinking about juices to be loaded 

Probably the new ones waiting for me back home: aztec and purple alien

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

Vape oranda Whirling dervish and coffee!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Lol @TylerD - the Reo matches the mug nicely!
Also shows clearly just how small the Mini is

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> Vape oranda Whirling dervish and coffee!
> View attachment 12708



You are quite heavy on the deep red lately, taken into account your Jan Van Riebeeck T-shirt as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## El Capitan

Pressure was on for an early meeting and I didn't have time to clear out my tank (not MY tank, that gets cleared as soon as I wake up) from the VM Pineapple. I'm not really a fan of the Pineapple, but that's a different conversation. Due to abovementioned pressure, I just topped up with a healthy dollop of VK cherry (which is okay on its own) and I now have one of my favourite ADV's. Funny how things work

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

El Capitan said:


> Pressure was on for an early meeting and I didn't have time to clear out my tank (not MY tank, that gets cleared as soon as I wake up) from the VM Pineapple. I'm not really a fan of the Pineapple, but that's a different conversation. Due to abovementioned pressure, I just topped up with a healthy dollop of VK cherry (which is okay on its own) and I now have one of my favourite ADV's. Funny how things work



Accidental discoveries are one of the joys of vaping 
Enjoy


----------



## ET

and just to throw a spanner in the works, been vaping unflavoured nic for the last 3 days now. pretty nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Capitan

Thanks Tyler. My Russian and SVD have not even arrived yet and I'm already casting longing looks at that REO mini. I am such a gear ho!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

El Capitan said:


> Thanks Tyler. My Russian and SVD have not even arrived yet and I'm already casting longing looks at that REO mini. I am such a gear ho!


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reosmods-pre-order-round-2.5632/


----------



## El Capitan

Really???? You had to do this? And I bought my stuff from you! I need to give this some thought

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

El Capitan said:


> Really???? You had to do this? And I bought my stuff from you! I need to give this some thought


Lol, that authentic Russian is a great mod with awesome flavour, but still too much work compared to a Reo for me. Do try it first though....you will eventually get a Reo, and you won't be sorry.


----------



## capetocuba

Gazzacpt said:


> Boring day for me. My tastebuds and nose have gone on strike so
> 
> Unflavoured - diy
> Menthol - diy


You need to do more juice rotation and avoid menthol juice at all costs ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## El Capitan

Andre said:


> Lol, that authentic Russian is a great mod with awesome flavour, but still too much work compared to a Reo for me. Do try it first though....you will eventually get a Reo, and you won't be sorry.



I'll definitely give it a chance before I try the REO cooldrink

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeGrrl

Black cherry from Skyblue, rather yummy when mixed with a bit of Melinda's Nilla custard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tried something new today... Passion Fruit added to Menthol Ice... Mmmmm I think I may need to increase the strength of the concentrate... not quite feeling it yet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD

Half AV Blend4 and half VM Lee mixed. Citrus cool tobacco. 
Love it!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Also tried something new @Rob Fisher. After tasting Colonel Boom's Headshot (menthol, lime, mint), cognisant of your Menthol Ice adventures, mixed some Vapour Mountain concentrates, i.e. lime, mint and mandarin with VM's Menthol Ice. And it is very close to Headshot. And I love it, really cleans the palate, besides the great taste for me.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Also tried something new @Rob Fisher. After tasting Colonel Boom's Headshot (menthol, lime, mint), cognisant of your Menthol Ice adventures, mixed some Vapour Mountain concentrates, i.e. lime, mint and mandarin with VM's Menthol Ice. And it is very close to Headshot. And I love it, really cleans the palate, besides the great taste for me.



Thanks @Andre! Those concentrates should be with me today! Will mix some Headshot tonight!


----------



## Marzuq

whats loaded:

in vexy 3ml svc - sedation
in the pouch 2 x 3ml VM - VM4

in the car: on standby in Anna 3ml - hell frozen over


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Andre! Those concentrates should be with me today! Will mix some Headshot tonight!


I did 5 ml Menthol Ice (in a Reo bottle) for a start: 20 drops of lime, 10 drops of mint and 10 drops of mandarin.
For a 30 ml bottle this should translate to around: 6 ml lime, 3 ml mint and 3 ml mandarin. That brings nicotine level down to around 13 mg on my 18 mg Menthol Ice. For your 12 mg, will bring nicotine down to around 9 mg.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> I did 5 ml Menthol Ice (in a Reo bottle) for a start: 20 drops of lime, 10 drops of mint and 10 drops of mandarin.



Gotcha!


----------



## Tom

Purple Alien in the Blackwood! Thankfully not like Mothers Milk  its awesome. And in combination with the BW mega clouds here

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Al3x

started the morning off with some 6ml tropical Ice 
then moved on to the second reo bottle of Just B butterscotch mint, 
and now onto the 3rd reo refill with Bobas Bounty

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Necropolis

Been vaping SkyBlue's Strawberry today - good stuff this. 

I must say I prefer the simpler flavours - when there is too much going on I can't pick one flavour out from the rest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Rob Fisher said:


> Tried something new today... Passion Fruit added to Menthol Ice... Mmmmm I think I may need to increase the strength of the concentrate... not quite feeling it yet.



You have tried Craft Vapour's Melon on the Rocks hey?

Because I think it's a nice menthol'y vape. The melon just adds something more.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I'm going to load up my 2 week old Blackbird... Mmm


----------



## TylerD

TylerD said:


> Half AV Blend4 and half VM Lee mixed. Citrus cool tobacco.
> Love it!!!


Actually turned out to be very shittay! 
I'm going out tonight celebrating with Tarks Poison!!! Special treat!


----------



## BumbleBee

Hangsen menthol in the evod1


----------



## crack2483

Bobas with some left over Havana gold in the tank.

Sent from my Vodafone 785 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Rocket Sheep Enterprise
Rocket Sheep Purple Alien
DIY VM Menthol Ice with lime, mint and mandarin
Bowen's Mate

Glen Grant, Swartland Tinta Barocco with rib eye steaks. Some Georgian Cognac to go.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapeSnow

Vaped a bottle of people's vape kremlin. Soooo nice


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

NicEjuice Vanilla - KFLP
NicEJuice Caramel Mochiato - IGO-W
NicEJuice Mint - Stillare/Vulcan Frankenstein monstrosity

All mixed down to 4.5mg


----------



## K_klops

Kings crown- fight your fate 6mg , all day long mmmmm yumie. Get in my face ha ha


----------



## Philip

Alien Vissions Bobas Bounty - interesting mix of flavours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Witchers Brew Blackbird - all night last night and this morning.

I can't help feeling I need a few more Watts (than I have) for this juice to really shine.


----------



## Al3x

started the day off with @Just B all day java, very good coffee vape and went through that 6ml bottle in less than 2 hours on the reo/atomic combo
now vaping some diy litchi menthol


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> I did 5 ml Menthol Ice (in a Reo bottle) for a start: 20 drops of lime, 10 drops of mint and 10 drops of mandarin.



@Andre I mixed up a bottle with a slight modification because I don't have Mint concentrate... 23 drops of Lime, 12 drop of Mandarin and then full with 9mg Menthol Ice. Put it into Lily!

It's an awesome change from the normal... and in a very good way... the Mandarin disappears a bit but is there in the background helping neutralize the Lime a little... the Lime is clear and refreshing and the base of Menthol Ice is there bold and awesome! I have bookmarked this one because it is going to feature. 

There is little doubt that there is going to be a plethora of new mix's stemming from Menthol Ice and VM Concentrates!

Oooo the Lime is so good!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> @Andre I mixed up a bottle with a slight modification because I don't have Mint concentrate... 23 drops of Lime, 12 drop of Mandarin and then full with 9mg Menthol Ice. Put it into Lily!
> 
> It's an awesome change from the normal... and in a very good way... the Mandarin disappears a bit but is there in the background helping neutralize the Lime a little... the Lime is clear and refreshing and the base of Menthol Ice is there bold and awesome! I have bookmarked this one because it is going to feature.
> 
> There is little doubt that there is going to be a plethora of new mix's stemming from Menthol Ice and VM Concentrates!
> 
> Oooo the Lime is so good!
> 
> View attachment 12960


Great. Was that 23 drops in 30ml or 5ml Menthol Ice? Now load No 1 of the bottles I sent you to compare.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Great. Was that 23 drops in 30ml or 5ml Menthol Ice? Now load No 1 of the bottles I sent you to compare.



It was 23 drops into 5ml. 

Wow whats in number 1? It has a throat hit second to none! Boom! And I guess 18mg because I need to sit down for a second.  Interesting flavour... I may have to mute it a little because it hits me like a freight train but the flavour is good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> It was 23 drops into 5ml.
> 
> Wow whats in number 1? It has a throat hit second to none! Boom! And I guess 18mg because I need to sit down for a second.  Interesting flavour... I may have to mute it a little because it hits me like a freight train but the flavour is good!


Colonel Boom's Headshot - menthol, lime, mint - yes the 18 mg will hit your throat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just tried number 2 - Quality juice but not for me... cleaning Brooklyn now to try bottle number 3!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Colonel Boom's Headshot - menthol, lime, mint - yes the 18 mg will hit your throat.



Ahhhh... nice quality juice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Pecan Pie - VapeKing (love it) wish I had another bottle.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Number 3 is a really nice flavour... 18mg way too potent for me but this one has potential...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Number 3 is a really nice flavour... 18mg way too potent for me but this one has potential...


Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil, and ADV for me: http://tmax-juices.co.uk/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Andre that DIY mix you suggested is just awesome and has been my ADV all day today!


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> @Andre that DIY mix you suggested is just awesome and has been my ADV all day today!


Great, I have had mine on hand all day as well. We shall refine it as we go along. Was an attempt from my side to emulate No. 1. Really cleanses and refreshes the palate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Just tried number 2 - Quality juice but not for me... cleaning Brooklyn now to try bottle number 3!


Colonel Boom's Blackpowder - agree, great juice, but not for me either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Great to see your impressions on the sample juices @Rob Fisher !
And lovely to see what they are @Andre 
Its like a tasting reality show

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tried to make a Cream Soda Menthol Ice... I did it before and it was awesome... but I think I added WAY too much Cream Soda (25 Drops) and the end result was 6ml's of unvapable juice!  It was way too flowery and perfumey! I think maybe half or quarter the amount of concentrate is the way to go...

OK no more cream soda playing tonight... 

Let's try a Green Fig and let's go slowly this time with the concentrate... 5drops to 2,5mls... I think that's enough playing for now... I'll see how this tastes as the night goes on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeGrrl

Peaches and cream with a touch of hazelnut


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Just tried CV - Devil in Disguise for the first time (been steeping for a week)...nom nom. Delicious!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zegee

Tarks van goh and maghrib


----------



## Andre

The Menthol Ice with add concentrates of Lime, Mandarin and Mint has been a great success for me and will be a part of my joose menu. 
Now I have to try @Rob Fisher's Tropical Ice.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ShaneW

Just B cherry fizz pop, nice change from weeks of tobacco

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Rocket Fuel Harleys Blend, S/B Derailed and some secret banana nom nom stuff


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> The Menthol Ice with add concentrates of Lime, Mandarin and Mint has been a great success for me and will be a part of my joose menu.
> Now I have to try @Rob Fisher's Tropical Ice.



Yip that mixture of yours really works! I hope tropical ice works for you too @Andre !


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip that mixture of yours really works! I hope tropical ice works for you too @Andre !


Love it so far!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tom

Aztec most of the day. Awesome juice, lives up to the hype. 

Tried in the dripper AlienVision Blend 4.... not great so far. got a perfumey taste. Aerated and shaken well.... now put away for some steeping. Although my hopes are low as this juice is not fresh.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

The king by kings crown and an experiment

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

1. DIY Frog in Your Throat (VM Menthol Ice with VM concentrates of lime, mint and mandarin)






2. RF Tropical Ice (RF = Rob Fisher, not Roger Federer)

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Tom

First awesome german juice : Vapor Oak Barrel No.1. It is a tobacco cherry. For the first time an enjoyable cherry flavour! Everything before tasted artifical. Only available in 3mg as it is made for pinoy vaping. I had it in the Blackwood, its perfect with an open draw lung hitting and at 0.24 ohms.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz

For me today it's been a mix of Black Honey Tobacco (60) and Butterscotch mint (40), really awesome vape

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Metal Liz said:


> For me today it's been a mix of Black Honey Tobacco (60) and Butterscotch mint (40), really awesome vape



Butterscotch mint? What brand is that? That sounds delicious! 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x

annemarievdh said:


> Butterscotch mint? What brand is that? That sounds delicious!
> 
> 
> Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini


JustB. Well that's were I get those flavours from

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Al3x said:


> JustB. Well that's were I get those flavours from



Thank you @Al3x 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini


----------



## Metal Liz

Yup Al3x got it right thanks man  , sorry annemarievdh, i got a bit busy again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Ok, so I I've just put some VM Mental eyes in my Reo. Still have an uncontrollable nose flair. Damn it's a strong menthol. But I might just like it a lot!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

TylerD said:


> Ok, so I I've just put some VM Mental eyes in my Reo. Still have an uncontrollable nose flair. Damn it's a strong menthol. But I might just like it a lot!


It does wonders for sinuses and cools the throat

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rudi

my all day vape is Liqua Energy drink(18mg) mixed with Banana (6mg) ... not too bad but need to get me some new stuff bad


----------



## TylerD

Gazzacpt said:


> It does wonders for sinuses and cools the throat


My first juice I bought was Liqua menthol. I said I would never vape menthol again. But this is really nice.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> Ok, so I I've just put some VM Mental eyes in my Reo. Still have an uncontrollable nose flair. Damn it's a strong menthol. But I might just like it a lot!



Geez Tyler! can you see? I will go totally blind if I put any joose in my eyes!

PS. "Mental eyes" just don't seem right

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## andro

Bobas,vm menthol ive and purple alien


----------



## Witu

Bombies


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> Ok, so I I've just put some VM Mental eyes in my Reo. Still have an uncontrollable nose flair. Damn it's a strong menthol. But I might just like it a lot!



It rocks! Now add some coconut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Rocket sheep - Enterprise
Diy - menthol
Diy- unflavoured

I need to order more reo bottles


----------



## RoSsIkId

Got some juicy joes vape mail

The virus
Havana gold
Custard last stand

Mini nauty really brings out the flav

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

TylerD said:


> Ok, so I I've just put some VM Mental eyes in my Reo. Still have an uncontrollable nose flair. Damn it's a strong menthol. But I might just like it a lot!



Lol @TylerD. 
Mental eyes
Classic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman211991

I'll keep this short. I tried the menthol Ice with pineapple first at first the menthol was way overpowering. Decided add a bit more pineapple. Let it stand a bit starting to get more pineapple but damn that menthol hits great lovely ice throat hits getting used to it. Also made some tropical ice same as with pineapple still only getting menthol added a bit more ans going to let it stand for a while I'll keep you guys posted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

gman211991 said:


> I'll keep this short. I tried the menthol Ice with pineapple first at first the menthol was way overpowering. Decided add a bit more pineapple. Let it stand a bit starting to get more pineapple but damn that menthol hits great lovely ice throat hits getting used to it. Also made some tropical ice same as with pineapple still only getting menthol added a bit more ans going to let it stand for a while I'll keep you guys posted.



The way to go is majority Strawberry or Pineapple and add Menthol Ice starting at around 20%.


----------



## gman211991

@Rob Fisher Any tips to get pineapple more prominent in the flavor profile?


----------



## Rob Fisher

gman211991 said:


> @Rob Fisher Any tips to get pineapple more prominent in the flavor profile?



Just posted a second ago... you need to start with the Pineapple or Strawberry as the major base and then add Menthol ice bit by bit till you find your happy place...


----------



## gman211991

Okay so i followed the tropical ice recipe... Lol more pineapple coming in then


----------



## Rob Fisher

gman211991 said:


> Okay so i followed the tropical ice recipe... Lol more pineapple coming in then



The big difference is Tropical Ice is a Menthol Ice base with Coconut Concentrate.

For the Strawberry and Pineapple you really need to start with VM Strawberry or Pineapple Juice as a base and not a concentrate... and then add Menthol ice to that.... or add Menthol concentrate to it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman211991

Okay. I seem to be enjoying it this way so I'll keep tweaking it and let you know

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tropical Ice, Bombies Black Out City and A Real Nightmare and a secret one that hopefully will see the light of day next week!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Al3x

Started the day off with some Just B black honey with a little caramel added moved to LV Elvis Breakfast and will end the day trying out CV Yellow Submarine all on the reo


----------



## Gert_Koen

Im over the moon with VM's Juice!!!Berry blaze and vanilla custard!!!!The best I've had in a long time!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Gert_Koen said:


> Im over the moon with VM's Juice!!!Berry blaze and vanilla custard!!!!The best I've had in a long time!!


Can't go wrong with VM, enjoy.


----------



## Gert_Koen

Oh and the last bottle of Red Label Totally wicked Sex on the Beach.


----------



## Gert_Koen

Oupa let me use his pipe!!!!!Reomod...I WANT!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman211991

So day two on tropical ice finally picking up that beautiful tropical flavourd decided to add a drop or two of pineapple and houston we have lift off on each inhale the flavour changes you get coconut flavour then comes the icy throat hit and on the exhale you get that subtle pineapple that said I'm guessing it is no longer tropical ice for me but pinacolada ice big up to @Rob Fisher for the recipe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

gman211991 said:


> So day two on tropical ice finally picking up that beautiful tropical flavourd decided to add a drop or two of pineapple and houston we have lift off on each inhale the flavour changes you get coconut flavour then comes the icy throat hit and on the exhale you get that subtle pineapple that said I'm guessing it is no longer tropical ice for me but pinacolada ice big up to @Rob Fisher for the recipe



It's been a while since I played with Pineapple... but will be doing that again as well now that you have reminded me! I think I'm going to bring out the VM Strawberry as well!


----------



## Zuzu88

Uncle Junks Grapeful Grace 
Drakes Vapes Vanilla Trifecta 
Rocket Sheep Enterprise. 

It's a good Vape day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Suicide bunny in the dripper. 
Eternity in the ithaka.
Enterprise in the kayfun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

RS Purple Alien
NT Refresh
DIY Kanonkop Ice
NT Hummingbird
No tobacco for a change

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Andre said:


> RS Purple Alien
> NT Refresh
> DIY Kanonkop Ice
> NT Hummingbird
> No tobacco for a change


Kanonkop ice...
You have my attention...
Please do tell.


----------



## Andre

CraftyZA said:


> Kanonkop ice...
> You have my attention...
> Please do tell.


Lol, @TylerD named it - for being an awesome blend of course. Details - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/what-did-you-vape-today.1077/page-76#post-127285


----------



## CraftyZA

Andre said:


> Lol, @TylerD named it - for being an awesome blend of course. Details - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/what-did-you-vape-today.1077/page-76#post-127285


Ah. For a second there i thought you managed to pull off a kanonkop flavour. Like a reduction of some sorts.


----------



## Andre

VM banana cream, always a winner in my books.
Tark's Select Reserve Van Gogh, first taste - awesome
Bombies Black Out City, done a few mls on different atomizers, great and a most refreshing juice on all setups (mAN, RM2, Cyclops).
Nicoticket Custards Last Stand, only gets better.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Since building the Russian up properly for the first time, two nights ago, I haven't stopped vaping Purple Alien.

Beautiful juice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

Purple alien
VM banana cream
Vm4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

1. Alien Visions Gryphon's Breath
2. Alien Visions Gryphon's Breath
3. Alien Visions Gryphon's Breath
* just can't help myself *

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Some matador for breakfast, 5p lucena during the day at the office, and finishing the night with steam hammer eternity. Before bed i'm planning on testing some of my new nets

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## K_klops

Cherry menthol 12mg-vapeking
Plasma juice-vape elixer 12mg 
Fight your fate-kings crown 12mg
Good day in all for the 12mg lines

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Tark's Rasputin in the Rose all day, loving it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Bombies - Bacco B
Bombies - Nana Cream
SkyBlue - Black Cherry
VapeClub - Orange/Choc aka marmalade

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> Bombies - Bacco B
> Bombies - Nana Cream
> SkyBlue - Black Cherry
> VapeClub - Orange/Choc aka marmalade


I see you didn't kiss any rings today

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Bombies - A real nightmare (more like 'heaven on earth')

Bombies - nana cream

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq

on the menu today. VM - VM4 for my first thing in the morn vape
then onto VM - banana cream for my tea time delight 
will end of my work day with some more VM - VM4 
and as a treat tonight ill be vaping some fuzion - hell frozen over

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991

@Marzuq you and shareef are the reason there are clouds on table mountain rofl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Decided to go for a change in place. Only banana flavour today... 

Craft vapor yellow submarine and 
Vapour Mountain banana cream


----------



## rogue zombie

Witchers Brew Blackbird in the day.

Then re-wicked and loaded up with Purple Alien for the evening. 

Definitely two of my very favourite juices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

Today i've vaped 1.) suicide bunny.- derailed. Frankly, i've made better banana/cinamon based juice by my self. It is close to good, but not there yet.
Tonight i'm vaping marula that i made from my own extracts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

CraftyZA said:


> Today i've vaped 1.) suicide bunny.- derailed. Frankly, i've made better banana/cinamon based juice by my self. It is close to good, but not there yet.
> Tonight i'm vaping marula that i made from my own extracts.



i really like my banana cinnamon vapes. may need to get my hands on some of your home brew to test against the rest


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

*Liqua Mild Kretek Tobacco 18mg* (mixed down to 9mg)
Tobacco, with a strong overtone of cloves

*Nobacco Numbers "7" 18mg *(mixed down to 9mg)
Tastes like romany creams, to me at least. 

*Nobacco Numbers "1" 18mg* (mixed down to about 6mg)
Sweet tobacco with some vanilla


----------



## Silver

BIG shout out to @Oupa from Vapour Mountain for making us such amazing juices!

I have reunited with many old favourites, this time* experimenting with a few drops of added VM Menthol concentrate*

Today was VM Berry Blaze - a fruity classic on its own - but with 2 drops of VM Menthol Concentrate in an Evod1 tankful (1.5ml), it transforms it. Cool, fruity and so refreshing.The menthol livens it up, increases the throat hit slightly and makes my mouth tingle. Am loving it!

Yesterday I did the same with VM Banana Cream. Didnt think it would work, but turned out so nice. Cool banana ice type vape. Lovely. My wife tried it and liked it a lot.

Another winner for me from a week or two back is VM Strawberry with Menthol concentrate. Finished my remaining Strawberry supplies and need to order more.

I can strongly recommend having a bottle or two of VM's Menthol concentrate in your vape cupboard!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> I can strongly recommend having a bottle or two of VM's Menthol concentrate in your vape cupboard!



Me too Hi Ho!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

Zero mint and blueberry mix on the nemi stilare combo .3 ohm duel coil.

Custard last stand in the mAN


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK this is a milestone in my vaping career... I actually vaped more than one or two juices in one day!

Vapour Mountain - Tropical Ice
Bombies 'Nana Cream <-- New one! Yum!
The Nancara - Antarctica <-- I'm enjoying thios a lot more non the Cyclops lung hit machine!
Craft Vapour - Melon on the Rocks <-- love letting people taste this one to see their initial reaction and then after a few vapes they say Yum!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Rob Fisher said:


> OK this is a milestone in my vaping career... I actually vaped more than one or two juices in one day!



...they grow up so fast.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Super picture @Rob Fisher 
All neatly lined up!

That Tropical Ice looks rather "pinkish" in colour. Is that from the Coconut concentrate?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Super picture @Rob Fisher
> All neatly lined up!
> 
> That Tropical Ice looks rather "pinkish" in colour. Is that from the Coconut concentrate?



Yip it's clear when I make it and over time it changes to that pinkish colour... It also changes to that colour in the REO bottle as the day progresses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip it's clear when I make it and over time it changes to that pinkish colour... It also changes to that colour in the REO bottle as the day progresses.



Interesting, thanks

Rob - have you tasted a difference as it changes colour? 
Not sure if this is the same as steeping. 
I.e. if you add a new flavour to an already steeped juice, does the new mix also need to steep?


----------



## Alex

Glad to hear you liking the 'Nana Cream Rob.

Today I have two jooses, 'Nana Cream in the mini, which I am loving more and more.
And a bit of a swamp juice mix in the Grand, with a combo of various tobacco's and a touch of Strawberry Snap

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Interesting, thanks
> 
> Rob - have you tasted a difference as it changes colour?
> Not sure if this is the same as steeping.
> I.e. if you add a new flavour to an already steeped juice, does the new mix also need to steep?



Nope no change in the flavour... it's the same vaped clear as it is when it changes... I think it may be a combination of steeping and some kind of chemical reaction which of course may be the same as steeping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Five Pawns Bowden's Mate and Absolute Pin 
Tark's Select Reserve Matador
King's Crown Fight Your Fate
Bombies 'Nana Cream

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> Glad to hear you liking the Nana Cream Rob.
> 
> Today I have two jooses, Nana Cream in the mini, which I am loving more and more.



Since discovering the lung hit of the Cyclops and also the change in flavour depending on the coil resistance I am experimenting all over again!

I always knew the resistance made a difference but it makes a HUGE difference! Tropical Ice needs to be above 1,4Ω otherwise you tend to lose the coconut!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Today was quite a tough day on the vaping front

So busy on the work front the past two days that I did not have a chance to reload and do a proper pitstop.
When you have several devices, you can go for a while before you need to refuel.

But eventually it catches up.

Today I was vaping "scraps" - and rationing my puffs to make it through 
- the last ml or so of CV Melon on the Rocks 
- the last half a ml of WB Blackbird on a flat battery - not that good 
- the last bits of VM Berry Blaze and Menthol in the EVOD1

Tonight I need some major *pitstopping*...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Finally - the famous Nilla's Custard... does not disappoint.

Witchers Brew Level Elixir

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VandaL

Some Grants Vanilla Custard high vg on a fogger v5(0.4 mech) for work
then again Grants but 100% vg on a veritas rda(0.8 45w).
Just yummy, been vaping it pretty much exclusively since last week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

my FIRST day of vaping on my Evic-S Aspire Mini , Craft Vapour Honey Badger  , was over excited when the Evic and goodies finally arrived forgot to check the Wattage what what and took a nice 13W toke , almost died LOL got it down to a nice 6.4W


----------



## free3dom

Finished off some Lekka Vapors Vanilla on the Kayfun and daaaamn it's sweet - will have to cut it with something to bring it down a bit 
Switched wicks and put in some Vape Elixir Pink spot...still sweet, but much more my speed.

Also did half a tank of Lekka Vapors Red Bull in the Lemo...hmmmm, it goes really well with my new lung hitter - nice clouds too 

And finally some Sky Blue Nilla Custard in the mPT3...just for toots


----------



## hands

some of my diy custard,honey and condensed milk mix


----------



## Marzuq

hands said:


> some of my diy custard,honey and condensed milk mix


now that sounds super sweet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angie

his and her's pic


----------



## Marzuq

For a change of pace I decided to have a go with some vm banana cream. If you like a throat hit then this juice is for u. I'm enjoying the 6mg nic version with a 12mg nic throat hit. Awesome juice @Oupa

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Ok wow!! Don't u just love when an old juice comes back to life. ..

So i went scratching in my stash. Found some berry blaze from vm. Prob around 7 months old now. Topped vexy up and bliksem is this juice good. Haven't had a toot on this for at 5 months. And right now I'm loving it !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Marzuq said:


> Ok wow!! Don't u just love when an old juice comes back to life. ..
> 
> So i went scratching in my stash. Found some berry blaze from vm. Prob around 7 months old now. Topped vexy up and bliksem is this juice good. Haven't had a toot on this for at 5 months. And right now I'm loving it !!



Same happened to me @Marzuq 
And I added a few drops of VM Menthol concentrate and ...... Wow, its great. Since I did that my Berry Blaze has been depleted. Replenishments have been re-ordered

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> Same happened to me @Marzuq
> And I added a few drops of VM Menthol concentrate and ...... Wow, its great. Since I did that my Berry Blaze has been depleted. Replenishments have been re-ordered



As it turns out @Silver I have two bottle left. And the one I used it the one with a few drops of menthol in as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn

Today I had A self mix of Raspberry and Bavarian Cream, very nice BTW and some Suicide Bunny - Mothers Milk, and oh my, this stuff is truly magical, I love it to bits... pity it's so damn expensive!!! EISH

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Vape Elixir Awesomesauce... num num 

Almost forgot... Liqua Coffee... nothing like a good coffee on your smoke break

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

JW Flynn said:


> ...and some Suicide Bunny - Mothers Milk, and oh my, this stuff is truly magical, I love it to bits... pity it's so damn expensive!!! EISH



This is exactly the reason I've stuck to local liquids so far...too scared I fall in love with some expensive import and it eats into my "gear" fund - or worse I can't get a hold of it for some extended period of time (looking at you SAPO) 

That said...I'm going to assume (for lack of knowing any better) that our local juices are every bit as good as the imports - it's the same ingredients after all, and we all know that South Africans are the best at everything

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## QBad

Sooooo as far as playing around goes. I have been doing a bit of research and made a few decisions based on this (I might get scolded for this).
I started thinking about it and tried something a little different today. I basically partially filled my tank with pure PG (B.P so it is pharmaceutical) and cut the tank with about 20% Iceberg (menthol) and I must admit that i'm kida loving it... now let the scolding begin! Any one know of any issues that this may hold for me in future?


----------



## Cat

mbv Coumarin Pipe ++3
So far, so good...while i wait for my HHV.

PS: @Justin Pattrick , i added 5 drops of mbv Caramel Apple to each 30 ml bottle about 5 days ago; it needed an 'edge'. So i edited the recipe to include 2% Caramel Apple, because it's a tangy, sour green apple kind of taste. (No caramel noticeable. And it didn't make it sweet.) No time to steep, nothing else to vape...it was yegh. But it improved with each day. Then this morning, with a new coil in an EVOD1 (because my last Aerotank coil just died), it transformed! 2 weeks steeping. Strong pungent pipe tobacco, a bit like Gauloise sometimes. Like smoke. - But better. At last, a decent mix, with mbv. i'll mix another 200 ml, then the next thing i try is some ginger extract, just a couple drops, and another test mix with cinnamon extract.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

free3dom said:


> This is exactly the reason I've stuck to local liquids so far...too scared I fall in love with some expensive import and it eats into my "gear" fund - or worse I can't get a hold of it for some extended period of time (looking at you SAPO)
> 
> That said...I'm going to assume (for lack of knowing any better) that our local juices are every bit as good as the imports - it's the same ingredients after all, and we all know that South Africans are the best at everything



I like your way of thinking @free3dom 
I had the same views initially. 

But if I vape international premium juices I stick to the ones that are locally available at our awesome local retailers. I got hooked on WB Blackbird and have had a strong affinity to 5Pawns Bowdens Mate. I don't over vape them. Just on occasion. Or if I have it loaded in one device, I just take a toot or two now and then. Lasts a lot longer. 

The local juices are also good and I think the trick is to find a few local ones to vape all the time. My VM Choc Mint with a bit of VM Coffee concentrate added is a winner for me. And its well priced. Am refining and tasting to find a few more local winners. 

Overall though I like the variety and love trying new juices. I get so excited when the device is clean and all set up and im about to take a toot on a juice i have never tried before. Its just amazing.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I had a huge day in my vaping journey yesterday! I vaped about 5 or 6 juices in one day! Whooo!

Tropical Ice of course from Vapour Mountain... Extreme Ice from Mount Baker! Sub Zero from Halo, Antarctica from Thenancara, Melon on the Rocks from Craft Vapour! Black Out City from Bombies! Fight your Face from Kings Crown and Nana Cream from Bombies!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> I had a huge day in my vaping journey yesterday! I vaped about 5 or 6 juices in one day! Whooo!
> 
> Tropical Ice of course from Vapour Mountain... Extreme Ice from Mount Baker! Sub Zero from Halo, Antarctica from Thenancara, Melon on the Rocks from Craft Vapour! Black Out City from Bombies! Fight your Face from Kings Crown and Nana Cream from Bombies!



Wow that was eight juices in one day! New record Baby!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow that was eight juices in one day! New record Baby!



Super Rob
Glad you branching out a bit 

Btw, i think its Fight your Fate not Fight your Face
Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

QBad said:


> Sooooo as far as playing around goes. I have been doing a bit of research and made a few decisions based on this (I might get scolded for this).
> I started thinking about it and tried something a little different today. I basically partially filled my tank with pure PG (B.P so it is pharmaceutical) and cut the tank with about 20% Iceberg (menthol) and I must admit that i'm kida loving it... now let the scolding begin! Any one know of any issues that this may hold for me in future?


Nothing wrong with that at all. Many vapers cut their jooses with VG or PG. Quite a few vape unflavoured.


----------



## Metal Liz

for me today it is a 50/50 mix of Apple and RY4, really enjoying it


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Super Rob
> Glad you branching out a bit
> 
> Btw, i think its Fight your Fate not Fight your Face
> Lol



Hehehe... yip you are right... but sometimes these juices do fight my face!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

Silver said:


> I like your way of thinking @free3dom
> I had the same views initially.
> 
> But if I vape international premium juices I stick to the ones that are locally available at our awesome local retailers. I got hooked on WB Blackbird and have had a strong affinity to 5Pawns Bowdens Mate. I don't over vape them. Just on occasion. Or if I have it loaded in one device, I just take a toot or two now and then. Lasts a lot longer.
> 
> The local juices are also good and I think the trick is to find a few local ones to vape all the time. My VM Choc Mint with a bit of VM Coffee concentrate added is a winner for me. And its well priced. Am refining and tasting to find a few more local winners.
> 
> Overall though I like the variety and love trying new juices. I get so excited when the device is clean and all set up and im about to take a toot on a juice i have never tried before. Its just amazing.



As always your advice leads me to new insights 

I think I'm just a bit too new to this...but your idea of treating it as something special - a treat for special occasions - seems to be a good way to go with these more expensive liquids, as well as sticking to the ones that have local representation. 

I do enjoy tasting new and interesting flavours and will definitely branch out some more as I settle into this long and wonderful vape journey that lies ahead 

I have already found a couple of local juices that I can vape all day long, every day - and I usually load up 2-3 different ones in my devices so I can switch on a whim, just in case. I definitely think that soon I'll look into buying quite a bit of concentrate from VM to add extra some spice to my (vape) life 

I think one of the main problems we vapers face (and this is REALLY a first world problem ) is that we are totally spoiled for choice...and with so much to choose from it can become quite difficult at times deciding where to "put our money". Since we have been behind locally on so many fronts it is awesome we have so many great vendors to temp us with wonderful shiny vape "things". The journey is definitely not a dull one


----------



## Arthster

@free3dom

I usually have my more special juice as a night cap through the RDA. A few drops of Beetlejuice or Awesome Sauce to end the day


----------



## Monique

Hi 

I'm new to this vaping. Got my twisp last night and don't have a wide selection selection of flavors yet. 
So i stared of with the free sample "tobacco #1" and today added "polar mint" 

Very happy so far. Will update once i get some more flavors. 

But been "stinky" free for 24 hours. Can't believe it. What a pleasure

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Arthster

HI Monique... it gets even better after 24 hours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Monique said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm new to this vaping. Got my twisp last night and don't have a wide selection selection of flavors yet.
> So i stared of with the free sample "tobacco #1" and today added "polar mint"
> 
> Very happy so far. Will update once i get some more flavors.
> 
> But been "stinky" free for 24 hours. Can't believe it. What a pleasure



Well done...every day without a cigarette is a win 

Enjoy the flavour train...it's a wonderful ride

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> @free3dom
> 
> I usually have my more special juice as a night cap through the RDA. A few drops of Beetlejuice or Awesome Sauce to end the day



That sounds like a really good idea...like a nightcap, only it's more of a nightpuff 

I'll defintely think that's worth giving a go, thanks for the advice


----------



## Tom

VandaL said:


> Some Grants Vanilla Custard high vg on a fogger v5(0.4 mech) for work
> then again Grants but 100% vg on a veritas rda(0.8 45w).
> Just yummy, been vaping it pretty much exclusively since last week


+1

Have not even touched my 100VG yet... how is it in comparison to VG heavy?


----------



## VandaL

Tom said:


> +1
> 
> Have not even touched my 100VG yet... how is it in comparison to VG heavy?


I find the high vg slightly sweeter but the 100vg creamier. Love this stuff so much I ordered 600ml of it should keep me going for a good while

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314

Today - Rocket Blend at work, Derailed at home


----------



## Silver

Monique said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm new to this vaping. Got my twisp last night and don't have a wide selection selection of flavors yet.
> So i stared of with the free sample "tobacco #1" and today added "polar mint"
> 
> Very happy so far. Will update once i get some more flavors.
> 
> But been "stinky" free for 24 hours. Can't believe it. What a pleasure



Congrats and welcome again @Monique
Keep it up! You are doing a great thing!


----------



## Monique

Woo hoo. 2 days & counting. 
Got vanilla flavor today. Very nice

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I had some HHV Temptation - Just lovely.

The choc is of the dark sort. It goes down like chocolate mousse (a good one)
I'm always worried with choc, because I cannot stand cooking tasting choc, but this is far from it.
The marriage with tabacco is perfect - it stops the choc from over-powering.
60vg, so smooth a silk.

Best of all, it was part of Juicy Joes "lost" stock thanks to the PO strike, so it is steeped to perfection.

Highly recommend it to tobacco fans.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

free3dom said:


> This is exactly the reason I've stuck to local liquids so far...too scared I fall in love with some expensive import and it eats into my "gear" fund - or worse I can't get a hold of it for some extended period of time (looking at you SAPO)
> 
> That said...I'm going to assume (for lack of knowing any better) that our local juices are every bit as good as the imports - it's the same ingredients after all, and we all know that South Africans are the best at everything



Yes our local juices are of a good quality. I believe they use good ingredients, because of what I've had at least is, the liquids aren't harsh, they are pretty accurate and there's none of that generic sort of tasting flavours. I've only ever had one bottle of Liqua, 1 of Hangsen. And while they weren't bad, the moment I had the first local brand, it was the last Liqua or Hangsen I would buy.

With that said, the good imported stuff is divine. Most importantly, they are complex, so like sipping a good wine, you get different notes with different toots.

BUT I have been doing some homework, because I consider R280 for 30ml is steep for good juice. And from what I've looked into, Vapour Mountain Legends range is complex. I read forumites' thoughts and reviews, and gathered it is the business. So bargain then.

Also Sir Vape's new range looks the part and mixed by Rocket Fuel!. Juicy Joes also has some well priced stuff to.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## free3dom

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Yes our local juices are of a good quality. I believe they use good ingredients, because of what I've had at least is, the liquids aren't harsh, they are pretty accurate and there's none of that generic sort of tasting flavours. I've only ever had one bottle of Liqua, 1 of Hangsen. And while they weren't bad, the moment I had the first local brand, it was the last Liqua or Hangsen I would buy.
> 
> With that said, the good imported stuff is divine. Most importantly, they are complex, so like sipping a good wine, you get different notes with different toots.
> 
> BUT I have been doing some homework, because I consider R280 for 30ml is steep for good juice. And from what I've looked into, Vapour Mountain Legends range is complex. I read forumites' thoughts and reviews, and gathered it is the business. So bargain then.
> 
> Also Sir Vape's new range looks the part and mixed by Rocket Fuel!. Juicy Joes also has some well priced stuff to.



I'm sure the high quality International liquids are fantastic...and I will get to them eventually 

For me there is a "good enough" threshold (meaning I love it), which most of the local liquids have already reached IMHO. Because of this I don't feel the *need* to try something that is double (or more) in price - it just feels like overkill. Like buying an expensive sports car and only driving it to the shop down the road

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

free3dom said:


> I'm sure the high quality International liquids are fantastic...and I will get to them eventually
> 
> For me there is a "good enough" threshold (meaning I love it), which most of the local liquids have already reached IMHO. Because of this I don't feel the *need* to try something that is double (or more) in price - it just feels like overkill. Like buying an expensive sports car and only driving it to the shop down the road



Oh yes absolutely.
And we are fortunate that we have such great local liquids, so there is no "need" to go get expensive stuff. 

But fortunately, and unfortunately really, the retailers that are bringing in complex juice, know exactly what to bring in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha

Some AWESOME Black Boba's!!!!! Best combo with the Atlantis!

​


----------



## Angie

Reserve/ Troy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Right now, I'm enjoying myself to some Pineapple Cheesecake on a Kanger and some Berry Jello Shots on the RDA...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Tom

After having finished a tank of mega plume high VG Grants i am now on Kings Barrel Blacksmith. Choc vape. Good on 40-60w

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Sir vape No.2 still don't know what to make of it tho

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Marzuq said:


> Sir vape No.2 still don't know what to make of it tho



We expect a full review @Marzuq


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> We expect a full review @Marzuq



not a problem @Silver
i dont believe this juice has reached its full potential as yet so i will be putting it into the steaping pile for another week or so and then give it a go again.


----------



## Silver

Ok good idea. Thanks


----------



## AndreFerreira



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz

For me it's been some Lekka Vapours for the last couple of days - LV4 and Elvis Yum Yum Yum 

And thanks to a gracious fellow vaper i'm enjoying a reo mini bottle of Heavenly T since last night... which is almost done now hahaha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nibbler

Today I'm vaping the super-delicious Yellow Submarine from CraftVapour. Simply delicious and smooth. That's in my Lemo RTA.

My HCigar RDA is loaded with Suicide Bunny Mother's Milk. Great flavour and super smooth.

Just another great day to Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

From left to right...

Halo Sub Zero
Hurricane Chocolate Frost
Mount Baker Extreme Ice
Tropical Ice And Mount Baker Extreme Ice mixed
Tropical Ice
Vaponaut Under the Sea

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo

Rob Fisher said:


> From left to right...
> 
> Halo Sub Zero
> Hurricane Chocolate Frost
> Mount Baker Extreme Ice
> Tropical Ice And Mount Baker Extreme Ice mixed
> Tropical Ice
> Vaponaut Under the Sea
> 
> View attachment 16675



And the winner is?


----------



## free3dom

Gizmo said:


> And the winner is?



@Rob Fisher ...obviously

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> And the winner is?



Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

Vexy is loaded with Sir Vape No.5
Lima is loaded with VM4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Last bits of Wakonda. Tomorrow i am out of that; (

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Raz van custard
Grambit
from a secret mixologist

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necropolis

JustB Apple. 

Taken a while for me to get into this juice - but loving it now!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Im still on holiday. 
Vaping going very nicely. 
Have stuck to the same four flavours since last week Sunday. 
Got four devices, each with a different flavour - so enjoying the combinations

Standard flavours :
VM Choc Mint with VM Coffee concentrate - all purpose superb vape for me
WB Blackbird - for a nice stonking and something stronger, but am rationing because I am running low
CV Melon on the Rocks - fresh and beautiful, i like the sourness
VM Strawberry with VM Menthol concentrate - lovely, refreshing

These four work very well for me. Compliment each other very nicely. Doing a fine job

This morning I pulled out a fifth device! And loaded Kings Crown Fight Your Fate - its nice but i need more time with it to get into it.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Arthster

Mmmmm custard


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> VM Choc Mint



Hi Ho @Silver remind me to give you a bottle of Hurricane Chocolate Frostbite because it's similar and I'm not a fan but it's a quality juice and I know you will smaak it stukkend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

@Silver if you haven't already, try Heathers Heavenly Vape Caramel Apple Tobacco.

I reckon it's a good substitute for Blackbird, which I'm also a fan of. The Caramel is almost burnt, and combined with the apple, it makes a similar'ish substitute for the cognac in Blackbird - that bold sweetness that's not too sweet.

Let's just say, if you like one, you should like the other. When I vaped the HHV, I thought of Blackbird.

I actually think I prefer the HHV.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## capetocuba

Rocket Fuel Strawberry Fields & 3 of my own flavours.


----------



## Tom

VM4! Have not touched it for a while....now was the right time again


----------



## KB_314

Angie said:


> Reserve/ Troy
> 
> View attachment 16242


I have a bottle of that too and really enjoy it. Vaping Reserve Old Gold at the moment (thanks to VapeMOB) which is fast becoming one of my favourite favourites

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

r0gue z0mbie said:


> @Silver if you haven't already, try Heathers Heavenly Vape Caramel Apple Tobacco.
> 
> I reckon it's a good substitute for Blackbird, which I'm also a fan of. The Caramel is almost burnt, and combined with the apple, it makes a similar'ish substitute for the cognac in Blackbird - that bold sweetness that's not too sweet.
> 
> Let's just say, if you like one, you should like the other. When I vaped the HHV, I thought of Blackbird.
> 
> I actually think I prefer the HHV.



Thanks @r0gue z0mbie 
I tried HHV caramel apple tobacco nearly a year ago when I was still on my simple Clearo devices
I did not enjoy it at all then. But perhaps that was too early in my vaping journey
Thanks for the reminder. Will make a note to get some and try again if the opportunity arises.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Hhv Heavenly Tobacco 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Bombies Black Out City by CloudFlavour. What a great juice.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alex

Bombies - Berry Jello Shots
Bombies - Bacco B
Hurricane Vapor - Sunshine Cured Tobacco

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Pet!

VM berry blaze consistently remains my favorite, the perfect balance of a slight fruit flavour without the sweetness other fruit flavours have.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Pet! said:


> VM berry blaze consistently remains my favorite, the perfect balance of a slight fruit flavour without the sweetness other fruit flavours have.


Yip, VM Berry Blaze is the only juice my wife vapes.......and she has tasted a lot of others.


----------



## Dr Evil

Started the day off on HHT, then some pirates booty and now I'm on enterprise

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Pet! said:


> VM berry blaze consistently remains my favorite, the perfect balance of a slight fruit flavour without the sweetness other fruit flavours have.



VM Berry Blaze at the moment in my EVOD1 
With 4 drops of VM menthol concentrate
Lovely

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster

steeping my own mix at the moment (Attempt 1) smells good sofar...


----------



## Gazzacpt

Suicide Bunny - Mother's Milk
HHV - Caramel Apple Tobacco
Anonymous mixmaster - Blueberry Waffles

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom

VM4 for the second day....still as good as I remembered

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

Today's juice menu is with compliments of @KieranD. He gifted me a bottle and I won't the other in a prize.

Suicide Bunny - mothers milk
Suicide Bunny - sucker punch

Both awesome vapes and reviews will follow soon

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Agent P by Bombies via CloudFlavour
Bowden's Mate by 5 Pawns via eCiggies
Fight your Fate by King's Crown via Vape Cartel
Coolcumber Mint by Nicoticket

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Philip

Bobas bounty and taste lemon key lime

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice - Yum
Mount Baker Extreme Ice - Yum
Mount Baker Wintergreen - Yum (New one Yah!)
Mount Baker Butterscotch - Yuck

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Agent P by Bombies via CloudFlavour
> Bowden's Mate by 5 Pawns via eCiggies
> Fight your Fate by King's Crown via Vape Cartel
> Coolcumber Mint by Nicoticket



By the way @Andre, I tried to order 18mg bowdens from eCiggies, but they only have 12mg. Walter says they are phasing out 18mg for 5 Pawns and moving toward 12mg. Just mentioning since we 18mg vapers need to stick together and fight hard for our stronger juices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver said:


> By the way @Andre, I tried to order 18mg bowdens from eCiggies, but they only have 12mg. Walter says they are phasing out 18mg for 5 Pawns and moving toward 12mg. Just mentioning since we 18mg vapers need to stick together and fight hard for our stronger juices



Yip as they have been replenishing flavours, 18mg 5P is disappearing :/


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> By the way @Andre, I tried to order 18mg bowdens from eCiggies, but they only have 12mg. Walter says they are phasing out 18mg for 5 Pawns and moving toward 12mg. Just mentioning since we 18mg vapers need to stick together and fight hard for our stronger juices


try going down to 12mg. I have finally gone to 6mg now. Its enough for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I'm actually not handling 18mg in the IGO. Had to order a bunch of 12mg for dripping.

But still very much need 18mg in the Nautilus or Russian

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> By the way @Andre, I tried to order 18mg bowdens from eCiggies, but they only have 12mg. Walter says they are phasing out 18mg for 5 Pawns and moving toward 12mg. Just mentioning since we 18mg vapers need to stick together and fight hard for our stronger juices


Yes, saw that. Other than Blackbird seems vapemob is following the same policy.


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Yes, saw that. Other than Blackbird seems vapemob is following the same policy.



This will be the end for me !
Lol
I may have to start chain vaping


----------



## hands

Bombies nanna cream and condensed milk yum yum


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> try going down to 12mg. I have finally gone to 6mg now. Its enough for me.



Thanks @Tom 
You are right
I need to try more juices in 12mg
I have found some are ok, but some are just too light, even with a decent 0.7 ohm build in the Reo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Sucker punch by suicide bunny from Vape cartel, and lv4 from lekker vapors. Baie lekker


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Silver said:


> Thanks @Tom
> You are right
> I need to try more juices in 12mg
> I have found some are ok, but some are just too light, even with a decent 0.7 ohm build in the Reo


You are a nicotine chuck Norris of this world. I can't drip 9mg on a 0.7 build

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> You are a nicotine chuck Norris of this world. I can't drip 9mg on a 0.7 build



It would seem so @Yusuf Cape Vaper 
I love my throat hit... 
Too much it seems


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Silver said:


> It would seem so @Yusuf Cape Vaper
> I love my throat hit...
> Too much it seems


Anything above 6mg on a dripper is throat kill to me. But all our lungs and capabilities are different. I remember I started on 18mg in clearos. Tried 11mg after that and it wouldn't work at all. Stuck in 18mg till I got my first good clearo. I think it was the iclear30s at the time. Then I moved down to 12mg.


----------



## Silver

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Anything above 6mg on a dripper is throat kill to me. But all our lungs and capabilities are different. I remember I started on 18mg in clearos. Tried 11mg after that and it wouldn't work at all. Stuck in 18mg till I got my first good clearo. I think it was the iclear30s at the time. Then I moved down to 12mg.



Everyone is different, you are right

For me, Twisp (18mg juice) on their Clearo was very light. I constantly chain vaped to get something. 
Then the mPT2 was better and even better with the custom built coils around 1.6 ohms and the Spinner. 18mg juices all the time. 12mg was way, way too light on that. 
Igo-L dripper at 13 Watts was better. Some 18mg juices gave me a great thump that I enjoyed. Interestingly, 5Pawns Bowdens Mate was fine in 12mg. Probably the Mint flavour helping. 
Now on the Reos I still love the 18mg. I dont chain vape. Just a few toots every 15 mins or so. 
Evod1 I can chain vape on 18mg. Anything less and its too light. 

I still like my 18mg at the moment and dont see any reason currently why i should go lower - unless it becomes difficult to get 18mg juices. Puzzles me though since most of the masses starting on the more basic Clearo equipment need 18mg to help keep off the stinkies. 18mg should be the biggest seller for newer vapers where the big numbers are.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Daniel

Some good ol RY4 from CV ... nice throat hit ...


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> Some good ol RY4 from CV ... nice throat hit ...



Thanks for the tip

Got Artisan RY4 waiting for me in the cupboard. Am looking forward to it... If it hits the throat like some of the other CV juices - I will be happy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> Thanks @Tom
> You are right
> I need to try more juices in 12mg
> I have found some are ok, but some are just too light, even with a decent 0.7 ohm build in the Reo



I have been diluting my 18mg with PG or VG, to roughly half strength. And I still enjoy a great throat hit and flavour. I would suggest you try a 0.4-0.5ohm coil. It really makes a big difference.


----------



## Daniel

Silver said:


> Thanks for the tip Got Artisan RY4 waiting for me in the cupboard. Am looking forward to it... If it hits the throat like some of the other CV juices - I will be happy.



ja , at 12mg it does hit quite nice , pity mine is finished now. Think I realized now why this in the Tugboat hit me like freight train LOL .... oh well so you learn think I'll try some 6mg next time in the Tuggie ... 1ohm build  

@paulph201 , the Sunshine cured was excellent will definitely order some more .... also done now  . The Dulce de Leche Ice Cream , well still on the fence about this one but I think it's my lack of wicking skills in the Kayfun  

What's a good morning vape juice ? The tobacco ones do tend to make me cross eyed in the mornings , maybe try a lower nic ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Alex said:


> I have been diluting my 18mg with PG or VG, to roughly half strength. And I still enjoy a great throat hit and flavour. I would suggest you try a 0.4-0.5ohm coil. It really makes a big difference.



Interesting @Alex 
I suppose the diluting helps your juice last much longer. 
But then again, I wonder what the difference in the vape is like of your diluted juice at 0.4 ohms or my 18mg undiluted at say 0.8 ohms. I suppose yours ends up cheaper, flavour slightly diluted but my battery lasts longer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> ja , at 12mg it does hit quite nice , pity mine is finished now. Think I realized now why this in the Tugboat hit me like freight train LOL .... oh well so you learn think I'll try some 6mg next time in the Tuggie ... 1ohm build
> 
> @paulph201 , the Sunshine cured was excellent will definitely order some more .... also done now  . The Dulce de Leche Ice Cream , well still on the fence about this one but I think it's my lack of wicking skills in the Kayfun
> 
> What's a good morning vape juice ? The tobacco ones do tend to make me cross eyed in the mornings , maybe try a lower nic ?



I find the morning vape that works well for me is something minty or mentholated. I like my VM Strawberry with a few drops of VM Menthol concentrate - in the basic Evod1 - mildish but refreshing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> Interesting @Alex
> I suppose the diluting helps your juice last much longer.
> But then again, I wonder what the difference in the vape is like of your diluted juice at 0.4 ohms or my 18mg undiluted at say 0.8 ohms. I suppose yours ends up cheaper, flavour slightly diluted but my battery lasts longer



Try diluting your juice in the Reo bottle. You likely won't notice any difference in the flavour. I have gone up and down with juices, with no negatives in terms of flavour. And yes, the added benefit of making your stuff go further is a major win.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

@Silver have you tried adding a few drops of deionized/distilled water to a 12mg juice to "manufacture" a harder TH. I read about it somewhere. It doesn't give the same nic harshness but does make the punch a bit better.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

Alex said:


> Try diluting your juice in the Reo bottle. You likely won't notice any difference in the flavour. I have gone up and down with juices, with no negatives in terms of flavour. And yes, the added benefit of making your stuff go further is a major win.



Thanks @Alex, i will try it nonetheless and see if I can perceive any flavour change.



Gazzacpt said:


> @Silver have you tried adding a few drops of deionized/distilled water to a 12mg juice to "manufacture" a harder TH. I read about it somewhere. It doesn't give the same nic harshness but does make the punch a bit better.



Thanks @Gazzacpt - i havent tried or heard about this. Never imagined distilled water would improve TH. I must try that. Will do it. But why does it improve the TH? Maybe because it reduces the effective VG percentage?

I probably also need to start making more vicious coils. My lowest is my Blackbird paracoil at 0.65 ohms on the RM2. So I suppose if I moved down to 0.5 or 0.4 I could get away with 12mg. I need to start trying that as a contingency plan for the juices moving away from 18mg. Lots of testing to be done


----------



## Arthster

Vape Kings Apple Pie (Awesome stuff, just like the real thing without the swelling in the ass region) 
Vape Elixir Plasma Juice
Hurricane Vapors Pineapple cheescake (Same as the Apple Pie not in taste but in effect )
and started the day on Vape Kings Strawberries & Cream. 

3 deserts in one day and not a kilo gained... Take that gym membership. 

After trying some samples at JHB Vape Meet... I have turned into a little bit of a flavor junky. I didn't know what vaping was until I went to the meet. Sadly my bank account also now knows what vaping is...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq

Today Lima is loaded with my adv vm4 and vexy which will be tagging along to work with me as well is loaded with suicide bunny sucker punch . I find sucker punch to be excellent on a dual coil 0.5ohm set up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Marzuq said:


> Today Lima is loaded with my adv vm4 and vexy which will be tagging along to work with me as well is loaded with suicide bunny sucker punch . I find sucker punch to be excellent on a dual coil 0.5ohm set up



I drip a 3mg sucker punch all day and it's amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> I drip a 3mg sucker punch all day and it's amazing


great recommendation @Yusuf Cape Vaper


----------



## TylerD

Bombies -Kiss the ring.
Apparently it smells like sherbet......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Today I enjoyed some Berry Jello shots 
And the lovely almost flirty Awesomesauce


----------



## Elmar Prinsloo

I received my first VM supply of 12mg fluids on Tuesday and have tried the following:

Coffee - A bit too strong for me but a nice coffee taste.
Pineapple - Nice, soft and non-offensive.
Berry Blaze - My Favourite and just awesome if you like a fruity taste.
Vanilla Pear - It is ok, but the taste confuses me.
VM4 - Very good and sweet. I think this is a very good reason children can't buy Vape stuff.

So far I love the VM range.
Thanks @Oupa

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Elmar Prinsloo said:


> I received my first VM supply of 12mg fluids on Tuesday and have tried the following:
> 
> Coffee - A bit too strong for me but a nice coffee taste.
> Pineapple - Nice, soft and non-offensive.
> Berry Blaze - My Favourite and just awesome if you like a fruity taste.
> Vanilla Pear - It is ok, but the taste confuses me.
> VM4 - Very good and sweet. I think this is a very good reason children can't buy Vape stuff.
> 
> So far I love the VM range.
> Thanks @Oupa


Those all improve with some steeping. Enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Necris

Sir vape No 2 at 0.5ohm on the anarchist,ironically,also from sir vape.
LV elvis breakfast' in the background in the magma at 0.6

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Elmar Prinsloo said:


> I received my first VM supply of 12mg fluids on Tuesday and have tried the following:
> 
> Coffee - A bit too strong for me but a nice coffee taste.
> Pineapple - Nice, soft and non-offensive.
> Berry Blaze - My Favourite and just awesome if you like a fruity taste.
> Vanilla Pear - It is ok, but the taste confuses me.
> VM4 - Very good and sweet. I think this is a very good reason children can't buy Vape stuff.
> 
> So far I love the VM range.
> Thanks @Oupa



Great selection @Elmar Prinsloo 
VM juices are great. I also like Berry Blaze.

May I suggest you try the VM Choc Mint and the VM Strawberry when you order next.
Also, if you like mentholated vapes, get a bottle of VM's Menthol concentrate and add 3 drops of it to a tank of Berry Blaze and Strawberry. Lovely!

On the Coffee flavour - I know what you mean - it is very strong and roasted. Here's a great tip. Get some of VapeKing's coffee - which is lighter and creamier. Then mix the two. Two thirds VapeKing Coffee and one third VM Coffee - makes for a fantastic tasty combination.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

I killed my bottle of Hurricane Vapor Custard...

It was an accident I swears it. I looked and there was plenty... I looked again and there was nothing.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Zuzu88

So I drilled am extra hole in my kayfun and it keeps leaking... And no time to fix... So I'm dripping 9mg Guevara and vm4 on a 0.8 twisted in my quasar..... Flavour is awesome... But throat kick of note...


----------



## rogue zombie

Rocket Fuel Limerick on the beach... A refreshing match

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ollie

I was introduced to a gem, and it has been my ADV since monday.

As a smoker, I HATED menthol, any kind, any type, I just plain hated it. Funny enough, I was introduced to "Menthol Ice" on monday at Vape King when picking up my Atlantis tank. I though to myself "ahh siff, how can these dudes be raving on about something so kak" untill I was offered a taste. I squirted a few drops into my dripper and gave it a burn... WOW, It completely blew me away, carried on sucking on it till i got a dry hit... I couldnt believe how awesome it was. Got 2 bottles of it and I havnt stopped since.

I can officially say I have been converted, I am now proud to say im a menthol vaper! 




I dont know their names, but big ups to those 2 okes that caught me at Vape King!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tom

I had another 25ml of VM4 left....but it was too strong for me in 18mg. So, I mixed it down with pure VG....50% and it is still very tasty. Its actually perfect. Maybe because it steeped for 10 months

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## free3dom

Oliver Barry said:


> I was introduced to a gem, and it has been my ADV since monday.
> 
> As a smoker, I HATED menthol, any kind, any type, I just plain hated it. Funny enough, I was introduced to "Menthol Ice" on monday at Vape King when picking up my Atlantis tank. I though to myself "ahh siff, how can these dudes be raving on about something so kak" untill I was offered a taste. I squirted a few drops into my dripper and gave it a burn... WOW, It completely blew me away, carried on sucking on it till i got a dry hit... I couldnt believe how awesome it was. Got 2 bottles of it and I havnt stopped since.
> 
> I can officially say I have been converted, I am now proud to say im a menthol vaper!
> 
> View attachment 17782
> 
> 
> I dont know their names, but big ups to those 2 okes that caught me at Vape King!



First ever vape I took was VK Menthol Ice...you could say it's what sold me on vaping  It really is a fantastic juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle

Vaping on some harvest berry. I've been off the fruity flavours for a while so now I'm really enjoying this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Been trying Mount Baker Vapor Wintergreen in Amber the REO but while I love the exhale taste of the Wintergreen it isn't very satisfying... so I have now added half VM Menthol Ice... the Kick of VM MI and the sweet taste of Wintergreen... funny it's quite sweet and menthol going in and very Wintergreen coming out! Nice!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tom

Nick's Blissful Brew - Smoked Custard Plus (VG) .....super yum

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alex

Mixed a 6ml bottle of plain Max VG @6mg to try it out. My taste buds are playing havoc lately, and I can't seem to tolerate anything sweet whatsoever. So far it's not half bad, kinda like when I gave up using sugar in coffee a few years ago. Looking forward to the experience of a flavorless juice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cat

Rob Fisher said:


> Been trying Mount Baker Vapor Wintergreen in Amber the REO but while I love the exhale taste of the Wintergreen it isn't very satisfying... so I have now added half VM Menthol Ice... the Kick of VM MI and the sweet taste of Wintergreen... funny it's quite sweet and menthol going in and very Wintergreen coming out! Nice!
> 
> i couldn't even try vaping wintergreen; it means Deep Heat and what we had to do with it at boarding school.
> 
> View attachment 17795





Alex said:


> Mixed a 6ml bottle of plain Max VG @6mg to try it out. My taste buds are playing havoc lately, and I can't seem to tolerate anything sweet whatsoever. So far it's not half bad, kinda like when I gave up using sugar in coffee a few years ago. Looking forward to the experience of a flavorless juice.



yeah i have a taste issue. 
People in the office kitchen when they saw me putting like a pinch of sugar in my coffee.  
----

skyblue Happy Holidays @Melinda and @Derick , _i want some more... _




i don't know what it is, aside from the slight menthol - which is perfect, just a touch. Maybe some kind of melon flavour. i'm not sure i want to know. Maybe having no mental association is a good thing sometimes. 
Keep the name, it makes it different. i'm sure no-one else has a Happy Holidays juice. 
i couldn't resist trying it, i guess it's steeped for a week or two anyway. i topped up an EVOD that still had a drop of Sludge in it...and now i filled it up. So. My taste just expanded slightly from tobacco.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

Cat said:


> yeah i have a taste issue.
> People in the office kitchen when they saw me putting like a pinch of sugar in my coffee.
> ----
> 
> skyblue Happy Holidays @Melinda and @Derick , _i want some more... _
> 
> View attachment 18173
> 
> 
> i don't know what it is, aside from the slight menthol - which is perfect, just a touch. Maybe some kind of melon flavour. i'm not sure i want to know. Maybe having no mental association is a good thing sometimes.
> Keep the name, it makes it different. i'm sure no-one else has a Happy Holidays juice.
> i couldn't resist trying it, i guess it's steeped for a week or two anyway. i topped up an EVOD that still had a drop of Sludge in it...and now i filled it up. So. My taste just expanded slightly from tobacco.


That Holiday joose is nice, I tried a little while visiting @VapeGrrl yesterday.


----------



## Cat

it's weird, the menthol has receded now. it's not sweet, but it's not dry. i suppose there's a faint sweetness, but not what i'd call sweet. Maybe EM. ohh well, lots to learn.

i think i should have this in my rotation, like a refresher to avoid getting jaded on the tobaccos, the NETs.


----------



## Melinda

@Cat glad you like it, been waiting for the reviews to come in after Christmas to see if it will go in our Line-up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick

Cat said:


> yeah i have a taste issue.
> People in the office kitchen when they saw me putting like a pinch of sugar in my coffee.
> ----
> 
> skyblue Happy Holidays @Melinda and @Derick , _i want some more... _
> 
> View attachment 18173
> 
> 
> i don't know what it is, aside from the slight menthol - which is perfect, just a touch. Maybe some kind of melon flavour. i'm not sure i want to know. Maybe having no mental association is a good thing sometimes.
> Keep the name, it makes it different. i'm sure no-one else has a Happy Holidays juice.
> i couldn't resist trying it, i guess it's steeped for a week or two anyway. i topped up an EVOD that still had a drop of Sludge in it...and now i filled it up. So. My taste just expanded slightly from tobacco.


I love that flavour that @Melinda has cooked up - I love the fact that you cannot identify any of the components, yet if you removed one you would notice. Also try it with different ohm coils, the flavour actually changes and different elements come to the forefront


----------



## free3dom

Derick said:


> I love that flavour that @Melinda has cooked up - I love the fact that you cannot identify any of the components, yet if you removed one you would notice. Also try it with different ohm coils, the flavour actually changes and different elements come to the forefront



Ohhh, another of @Melinda's magical brews...I'd love to give it a try. Please add it to the website (even if it's just for a limited run)


----------



## Melinda

@free3dom call me on Friday if you are around and you can come pick up a bottle, right now I'm giving them away free with all my orders but you are more than welcome to pop around and pick one up....


----------



## free3dom

Melinda said:


> @free3dom call me on Friday if you are around and you can come pick up a bottle, right now I'm giving them away free with all my orders but you are more than welcome to pop around and pick one up....



Woohoo, thanks so much @Melinda ...I think I'll take you up on that 

And now for a celebratory dance


----------



## Melinda

free3dom said:


> Woohoo, thanks so much @Melinda ...I think I'll take you up on that
> 
> And now for a celebratory dance



heh please do we are home the whole of Friday so just let me know when...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

"what did you vape Xmas edition"

Five Pawns Castle Long
Suicide Bunny Mothers Milk

All day long!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

Derick said:


> I love that flavour that @Melinda has cooked up - I love the fact that you cannot identify any of the components, yet if you removed one you would notice. Also try it with different ohm coils, the flavour actually changes and different elements come to the forefront



My first impression was some sort of strawberry - synthetic strawberry flavour - noticed that later too. But never any sickly sweet taste. Quite "smokey" too, somehow. Good amount of vapour. And good throat hit. Looking forward to it being added to the line. 18mg. i'm gonna keep this bottle as a "collector's item."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Oliver Barry said:


> I was introduced to a gem, and it has been my ADV since monday.
> 
> As a smoker, I HATED menthol, any kind, any type, I just plain hated it. Funny enough, I was introduced to "Menthol Ice" on monday at Vape King when picking up my Atlantis tank. I though to myself "ahh siff, how can these dudes be raving on about something so kak" untill I was offered a taste. I squirted a few drops into my dripper and gave it a burn... WOW, It completely blew me away, carried on sucking on it till i got a dry hit... I couldnt believe how awesome it was. Got 2 bottles of it and I havnt stopped since.
> 
> I can officially say I have been converted, I am now proud to say im a menthol vaper!
> 
> View attachment 17782
> 
> 
> I dont know their names, but big ups to those 2 okes that caught me at Vape King!



Theo and Byron  Dont know if they on the forum


----------



## Angie

Would like to wish you all a merry Christmas!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


>



Major pitstop there @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Andre said:


>



nice collection. like the RDA's on top....maybe I must shave still

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Today being back at work I took the Istick with the Nauty and some of Vapekings Vanilla Cream, which was an awesome ADV, this evening i am just relaxing with a lovely bit of RDA fun with my tugboat and some awesome Bound by the crown. Man this stiff hits the right spots.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Cloned Polar Bear by Grizzly Vapes
'Nana Cream by Bombies with an added drop of Creme de menthe, and Koolada 

Both of these are ridiculously good for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

@Andre that _Goodejuice - Wild Turkey_ looks intriguing - do you mind giving us a short flavor profile?


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> @Andre that _Goodejuice - Wild Turkey_ looks intriguing - do you mind giving us a short flavor profile?


Pure genuine pipe tobacco. Turkish tobacco. Only sweetness is a natural one. Hints of spice. Found this bottle hidden in my drawer. From my very early days of vaping - and at 32mg, which is now way too high for me. Just filled the bottle with VG to bring the nic down. 
Had quite a few of their tobaccos, all of excellent quality - Natural Perique, Organic Tobacco, Net Menthol Ice (was my favourite), Patriot (was a bit sweet for me at the time). Have yet to taste jooses as authentic pipe tobaccos as theirs.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JW Flynn

had a go on my new asMODus RDA on the HADES 26650... love it... purchased from @kimbo

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

My current ADVs:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan

Thanks Andre

via Tapatalk


----------



## Tom

Nicks Blissful Brews. really good juice, both SWAG and Smoked Custard


----------



## Andre




----------



## Tom

Andre said:


>


i still wanna order Snake Oil....never got round to it yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

today....


Manabush Ixcacao and the freebie juice that came with it. Gingerbread tobacco for xmas season

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster

I tried everything in my collection... even the 18mg stuff.  <-- pretty much how I felt.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom

@Andre ... i did it. placed an order for the Snake Oil together with some regulars. also ordered some Vaponaute, this I read a few times about. seems to be a good juice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> @Andre ... i did it. placed an order for the Snake Oil together with some regulars. also ordered some Vaponaute, this I read a few times about. seems to be a good juice?


Hope you enjoy the Dr's Snake Oil. Not a complex joose, but for me the perfect balance between slightly sweet citrus, anise and cool.
Vaponaute, on the other hand, are multi dimensional as only the French can successfully pull off. Have tried Under the Sea and Over the Rainbow so far - and I like them both. Do steep them with caps off for a few days - as per their web site recommendation. Looking forward to your impressions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Andre said:


> Hope you enjoy the Dr's Snake Oil. Not a complex joose, but for me the perfect balance between slightly sweet citrus, anise and cool.
> Vaponaute, on the other hand, are multi dimensional as only the French can successfully pull off. Have tried Under the Sea and Over the Rainbow so far - and I like them both. Do steep them with caps off for a few days - as per their web site recommendation. Looking forward to your impressions.


i chose Under The Storm, Tobacco, choc and pear....will give feedback.

Lately I have been ordering my gourmet juices in France anyway. There is a great choice for that, incl Vape Orenda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

@Tom, just a suggestion; if you like 'On The Storm' then add 'Into The Wild' also in your cart - I can't decide yet which one I like the most.


----------



## Tom

johan said:


> @Tom, just a suggestion; if you like 'On The Storm' then add 'Into The Wild' also in your cart - I can't decide yet which one I like the most.


yeah...i first have to try one of their juices, but good to know that there is another one in that range. I am closeby anyhow, for me its easy to re order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Melinda's Nilla Custard For the Win!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arthster

ADV is some VK Belgium waffle. And then ill probably relax with some VE Pink spot this evening at home


----------



## Necropolis

Kings Crown - Fight your Fate. 

This is my first bottle of imported juice and it is delicious!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

CV - The Honey Badger. I'm really liking this, but not as much as the artisan RY4.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

Vaping cotton candy from vape king, nice but too sweet for an all day vape


----------



## John

VK Grape with a hint of VE Stardust


----------



## rogue zombie

Great pair that is a fruity bacco and a rich Pinot Noir...


----------



## Andre

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Great pair that is a fruity bacco and a rich Pinot Noir...
> 
> View attachment 18977


Oooh, I love a good Pinot Noir. Have not had the privilege to try theirs, but comes with a good reputation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Oooh, I love a good Pinot Noir. Have not had the privilege to try theirs, but comes with a good reputation.



It's really beautiful stuff.
If you find a bottle, I can't recommend it enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I got my SkyBlue Happy Holidays in today. @Derick and @Melinda have gone and done it again, it's a winner! Spanspek and Apple with a dash of cool? Awesome fruity freshness, I love it! I have it loaded in my Kayfun, Rose V2 and evod1, all between 1.4 and 2.0 ohm singles, can't wait to try this on a dual coil setup

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## free3dom

BumbleBee said:


> I got my SkyBlue Happy Holidays in today. @Derick and @Melinda have gone and done it again, it's a winner! Spanspek and Apple with a dash of cool? Awesome fruity freshness, I love it! I have it loaded in my Kayfun, Rose V2 and evod1, all between 1.4 and 2.0 ohm singles, can't wait to try this on a dual coil setup



Burned through another tank of that stuff again today...just keeps on being fantastic

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

free3dom said:


> Burned through another tank of that stuff again today...just keeps on being fantastic


Is it just me or could there be some banana in there?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

BumbleBee said:


> Is it just me or could there be some banana in there?



I'm at the point where I'm just going to say....yes, there is some of that (whatever) in there 
My poor tastebuds are crying while laughing when vaping this stuff...so confusing and so yummy 
Best of all is how much it changes at different power levels - it's just crazy. It's like having Variable Flavour

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Arthster

I am just having a nice relaxing tomor is friday evening with a lovely Bound by the crown... I am really starting to enjoy the stuff from Suicide Bunny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> I am just having a nice relaxing tomor is friday evening with a lovely Bound by the crown... I am really starting to enjoy the stuff from Suicide Bunny.



I think I just heard your wallet cry a little

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> I think I just heard your wallet cry a little



I haven't told him yet.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex

In the Nuppin, on the Reo mini 0.45ohm - Bombies: Agent P 
In the Odin on the Reo Grand 0.42ohm - Bombies: Black out City/'Nana Cream


----------



## Tom

Gambit after a long absence from my rotation....good as always!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

on the menu today

Vexy - reo mini -> loaded with the usual and adv VM4
ss smpl with dark horse --> loaded with Sir Vape No.5 (first go at dripping this juice.)


----------



## UnholyMunk

Marzuq said:


> ss smpl with dark horse --> loaded with Sir Vape No.5 (first go at dripping this juice.)



I've just loaded up my Nautilus Mini with some No. 5 myself this morning and so far I'm loving it! The subtle hint of cinnamon really makes it for me! I could easily see this becoming a favourite after dinner vape!


----------



## Tom

Andre said:


> Hope you enjoy the Dr's Snake Oil. Not a complex joose, but for me the perfect balance between slightly sweet citrus, anise and cool.
> Vaponaute, on the other hand, are multi dimensional as only the French can successfully pull off. Have tried Under the Sea and Over the Rainbow so far - and I like them both. Do steep them with caps off for a few days - as per their web site recommendation. Looking forward to your impressions.


so.... @Andre 

Snake Oil has arrived today. It was the juice I was looking forward to the most. Got my Enigma RDA out, rewicked it and dripped some. 

This is so far.......... really awesome. Different to the normal juice I have in rotation. Will give some more feedback soon, after doing a tank or so.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Bombies - black out city in Hobo
Nicoticket - The Virus in tobh.
Anonomous mixologist - blueberry waffles in reo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> so.... @Andre
> 
> Snake Oil has arrived today. It was the juice I was looking forward to the most. Got my Enigma RDA out, rewicked it and dripped some.
> 
> This is so far.......... really awesome. Different to the normal juice I have in rotation. Will give some more feedback soon, after doing a tank or so.


Ah, glad you like it so far....yes much different from the standard today.


----------



## Andre

5P Queenside
5P Bowden's Mate
Bombies Black Out City
Bombies Kiss the Ring
Tark's Matador

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Halo Mystic
Halo Menthol Ice <-- Will buy again
Halo Malibu<-- Will buy again
Halo Cool Mist
Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice <-- No question the finest juice ever made since I was born in 1955!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## LFC

5 pawns Bowden's Mate, wonderful creamy peppermint crisp flavours, awesome ￼

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil

Craft Vapour's honey badger
Skyblue's RY4 Double
Gambit
Heather's Heavenly Tobacco

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Matt

Suicide bunny - mothers milk 
Nicoticket - the virus
Sky blue - nilla custard


----------



## BumbleBee

SkyBlue - Happy Holidays
SkyBlue - Frostbite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Snake Oil in the FeV...awesome. refreshing. sweetish. well, I think that I can reorder this one. 

Did today a juice tasting session with a mate. We ordered various juices and just dripped each and everyone. A few really good ones, like Vaponaute On the Storm. Tasted mainly choc as well as pear. Supposed to have tobacco too....maybe shines more in a tank. But I loved the choc pear flavour. Another awesome juice is Accies Ambrosia. Yummy vanilla custard, close to GVC.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gripen

well ive been on cherry and milindas nilla custard and vape kings apple pie most of the day,running it thru my tugbout clone and loving it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Bombies 'Nana Cream
Bombies Agent P


----------



## Arthster

I only got up now, give me a minute...


Ok some of @Melinda's xmas juice.


----------



## Alex

0mg Happy Holiday juice loaded in the Reo now while visiting VapeClub.

What can I say, about this juice, it's a very complex juice with a little menthol. Can't nail down any particular flavour, but it has to be one of the best juices I've tried. Almost on par with the Polar Bear clone.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

Ending my day with the IPV fitted with the plume vail at a nice comfy 20watt. 

This configuration love's Melinda's Nilla Custard almost as much as I do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CloudSurfer

Just rebuilt the coil on my Lemo tank to a 0.6 ohm. flavour combo Vape Elixir Incognito/ Plasma Juice and a few drops high vg mint.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

CloudSurfer said:


> Just rebuilt the coil on my Lemo tank to a 0.6 ohm. flavour combo Vape Elixir Incognito/ Plasma Juice and a few drops high vg mint.


Most welcome to the forum. You sound like an experienced hand at vaping. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gripen

@Arthster and@Alex I agree that Christmas juice of milinda is super


----------



## CloudSurfer

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. You sound like an experienced hand at vaping. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/


Thanks Andre I posted a little in your thread thanks a mill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Halo Malibu
Tark's Matador
5P Bowden's Mate
Bombies Black Out City

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Halo Malibu
> Tark's Matador
> 5P Bowden's Mate
> Bombies Black Out City



As usual, only the 'creme de la creme' for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

im on milindas holiday juice,its flipen tasty

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Hurricane Vapor - Sunshine Cured Tobacco
Bobas Bounty

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CloudSurfer

Seriously enjoy my little mix of Vape Elixir Incognito/Plasma Juice and the Little pure vg Mint. quite refreshing been great mix on both my tank and just as enjoyable on my RDA. slightly hotboxed the underground parking at the office. good clean fun.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gripen

@CloudSurfer that's the way to do it go big or go home hahahaha


----------



## gripen

@CloudSurfer I must say that mix you made sounds refreshing


----------



## CloudSurfer

gripen said:


> @CloudSurfer that's the way to do it go big or go home hahahaha


@gripen Gotta Go pick cant surf the waves in jozi might as well surf the clouds


----------



## gripen

Fantastic @CloudSurfer like the way you think


----------



## CloudSurfer

gripen said:


> Fantastic @CloudSurfer like the way you think


Any Liquids you'd suggest trying


----------



## CloudSurfer

It is on the refreshing side you get the fruit flavours as well as I minty after taste


gripen said:


> @CloudSurfer I must say that mix you made sounds refreshing


----------



## Tom

Nicks Blissful Brews Swag again. Highly recommended by me, ordered already the second lot. Its creamy Vanilla Custard with a hint of hazelnut... so little that it is not overpowering, which I would not like. Excellent vapour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## gripen

@CloudSurfer I have a few juices I can recommend.skyblue vaping has a lovely custerd flavour milindas nilla custerd that is fantastic.they have a holiday special juice that's to die for.hurricane vapor has a berry hello shots that's olso a fantastic juice


----------



## gripen

@CloudSurfer sorry it's. Berry gello shots


----------



## CloudSurfer

gripen said:


> @CloudSurfer sorry it's. Berry gello shots


Thanks Gripen ill take a look for a supplier in my area and test them out.


----------



## gripen

No problem @CloudSurfer blue sky vaping.co.za they do delivery's as well.glad I was off eny help


----------



## John

Dr Evil said:


> Craft Vapour's honey badger
> Skyblue's RY4 Double
> Gambit
> Heather's Heavenly Tobacco
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger



Please share your RY4 Double recipe with me, I'm wasting so much ingredient trying to get the mix right


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

SkyBlue Happy Holidays compliments of @ESH

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Sky Blue's Happy Holiday was a marketing ploy to get people to come back and buy more gear... And it worked  . I want to cry every time I see how little I have left but then I vape some more Happy Holiday and then I feel happy again... that is until I look at my bottle. it’s a vicious circle. 

@Melinda & @Derick. can you sell Happy Happy in 1 litres?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gripen

@Rotten Bunny I agree with you.that happy holidays juice of skyblue is fantastic I'll vape that all day long.thats my desert after my supper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda

Arthster said:


> Sky Blue's Happy Holiday was a marketing ploy to get people to come back and buy more gear... And it worked  . I want to cry every time I see how little I have left but then I vape some more Happy Holiday and then I feel happy again... that is until I look at my bottle. it’s a vicious circle.
> 
> @Melinda & @Derick. can you sell Happy Happy in 1 litres?



of course I can sell in 1l bottles...for the right price

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## gripen

@Derick and @Melinda I agree with @Arthster you can make 1l to sell and a limited addition 1.25L to sell on ebay

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gripen

@Melinda you can sell me 5L hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Melinda said:


> of course I can sell in 1l bottles...for the right price


That would work out around R4000 if I had to guess? without the label

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melinda

BumbleBee said:


> That would work out around R4000 if I had to guess? without the label



Yep the label I'll throw in for free

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Melinda your juice tastes amazing ! 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Melinda your juice tastes amazing !
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


uh oh, I know where this post is going to end up

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TylerD

BumbleBee said:


> uh oh, I know where this post is going to end up


Talking about that. I have another one I need to add there. Lol. Check it.


----------



## Arthster

@Melinda's juice brings all the boys to the yard...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Derick

Arthster said:


> @Melinda's juice brings all the boys to the yard...


hahah, you all are making Melinda giggle like a schoolgirl

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

And shes like it's better than your's.... Lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

I kinda figured this would happen ! But im one of those lets say it and see what happens type of people  

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gripen

Dam right it's better than yours,I can teach you but I have to charge hahahahaha


----------



## CloudSurfer

Tom said:


> Nicks Blissful Brews Swag again. Highly recommended by me, ordered already the second lot. Its creamy Vanilla Custard with a hint of hazelnut... so little that it is not overpowering, which I would not like. Excellent vapour.





gripen said:


> No problem @CloudSurfer blue sky vaping.co.za they do delivery's as well.glad I was off eny help


Thanks again @gripen will deff order some soon


----------



## gripen

Fantastic @CloudSurfer you won't regret it.they have fantastic juices and they are very eager to help.


----------



## Yiannaki

Today's menu was:

Bombies - A real nightmare

Labrat - Baked Blue 

Hurricane Vapor - Fogmilk Custard ( 12mg on a 0.3 build @60 watts) two toots and im feeling a little dizzy. Need to move all my juice to 6mg me thinks.


----------



## gripen

Sounds like you had fun today @Yiannaki i had the same problem and moving down to 6mg worked like a charm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

gripen said:


> Sounds like you had fun today @Yiannaki i had the same problem and moving down to 6mg worked like a charm



I think it becomes a big issue when you can just can't seem to get enough of how good a liquid tastes.  next thing you know, you're lying down and reaching for water 

But yes. All future purchases will be 6mg.


----------



## gripen

Hahahahaha hapend to me a few times before as well @Yiannaki.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frank Zef

Not a bad juice, it just needs a bit more sweetness.


----------



## gripen

@Frank Zef have you tried theere berry gello shots its a very nice fruity juice to vape


----------



## Frank Zef

gripen said:


> @Frank Zef have you tried theere berry gello shots its a very nice fruity juice to vape


I actually bought some yesterday, will give it a try bit later.


----------



## gripen

Fantastic @Frank Zef.


----------



## Silver

Great evening of vaping with some epic juices 




5P Bowdens Mate in the Nuppin on REO Blue - wide open. So smooth and silky. Amazing. Thanks @Andre  

Bobas Bounty in REO Black with the thumping 0.45 ohm paracoil. Mouth to lung. Tasty granola bar thumper of note. 

And then to refresh the palate, VM Berry Blaze with menthol drops in the Atlantis. Such a lovely burn on the throat in the last part of a long lung hit. 

Too good.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Great evening of vaping with some epic juices
> 
> View attachment 19522
> 
> 
> 5P Bowdens Mate in the Nuppin on REO Blue - wide open. So smooth and silky. Amazing. Thanks @Andre
> 
> Bobas Bounty in REO Black with the thumping 0.45 ohm paracoil. Mouth to lung. Tasty granola bar thumper of note.
> 
> And then to refresh the palate, VM Berry Blaze with menthol drops in the Atlantis. Such a lovely burn on the throat in the last part of a long lung hit.
> 
> Too good.


Glad you are liking the Nuppin so far. Must say, it looks good on Reo Blue. Your setup and juices sounds heavenly.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

@gripen is doing a visit so we are just doing some cleaning and maintenance today.

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## gripen

so far just be vaping melindas nilla custard and happy hollidays


----------



## Guunie

Menthol ice from vapeking and devil in disguise from craft vapour...loving it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Ok ok i gotsta admit this was not today, rather last night, but i was dating miss H.M Clone. She had awesome dress sense, a Nauti Mini from Aspire Boutique. We got chatting and she called over her friend Miss H.Holidays.. It was a great party let me tell you that much. It got so hot and steamy between the 3 of us in the lounge.later that evening when i realised H.M.Clone was only 22watt odd years in age and that Mini that she was wearing kept getting lower and lower, her expertise led Miss H.Holidays to get hotter and hotter. Then i took a dry hit !! FML 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Edited punctuation

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Guunie

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Ok ok i gotsta admit this was not today, rather last night, but i was dating miss H.M Clone. Had awesome dress sense, a Nautilus Mini from Aspire Boutique. We got chatting and she called over her friend Miss H.Holidays.. It was.a great party let me tell you that much. It got so hot and steamy between the 3 of us in then lounge later that evening when i realised H.M.Clone was only 22watt years in age and that Mini that she was wearing kept getting lower and lower, her expertise led Miss H.Holidays to get hotter and hotter. Then i took a dry hit !! FML
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !


Such a great writer you are, that I could literally picture that wonderful evening and the ambiance so romantic, bit of haze in the air...and then bam! Coughing your lungs out and your taste buds fried to a crisp....

I feel your pain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

@Rotten_Bunny don't you hate it when that happens.all hot and steamy until you take a dry hit,then the moment is gone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Unflavoured VG base in the nuppin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Ok ok i gotsta admit this was not today, rather last night, but i was dating miss H.M Clone. Had awesome dress sense, a Nautilus Mini from Aspire Boutique. We got chatting and she called over her friend Miss H.Holidays.. It was.a great party let me tell you that much. It got so hot and steamy between the 3 of us in then lounge later that evening when i realised H.M.Clone was only 22watt years in age and that Mini that she was wearing kept getting lower and lower, her expertise led Miss H.Holidays to get hotter and hotter. Then i took a dry hit !! FML
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !



Classic!


----------



## Waheed

Damn brilliant @Rotten_Bunny!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Guunie said:


> Such a great writer you are, that I could literally picture that wonderful evening and the ambiance so romantic, bit of haze in the air...and then bam! Coughing your lungs out and your taste buds fried to a crisp....
> 
> I feel your pain


Thank you kind sir, not cool to be ripped out of that state of bliss.


Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

gripen said:


> @Rotten_Bunny don't you hate it when that happens.all hot and steamy until you take a dry hit,then the moment is gone


It was a full tank that i never kept an eye on ... 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## gripen

@Rotten_Bunny don't feel alone it has happened to me a few times before aswell


----------



## gripen

believe it or not im still on melindas nilla custard and happy holiday juice.cant get inuff of it.its fantastic yummy.


----------



## Arthster

gripen said:


> believe it or not im still on melindas nilla custard and happy holiday juice.cant get inuff of it.its fantastic yummy.



Yeah me to. My boss says if it smells that good it must taste fantastic. It was at that point that i went "gholom gholom. Stupid bosseses can get hissss own vape... gohlom"


----------



## Andre

Rocket Sheep Purple Alien
Tark's Ceasar
Bowden's Mate
Bombies Black Out City


----------



## gripen

hahahahahahah @Arthster i agree.


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Starting to feel weird !







Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rocket Sheep Enterprise
Skyblue Black Cherry
Bowden's Mate
Black Out City


----------



## Alex

Unflavoured with a few drops of koolada and creme de menthe
Polar Bear Clone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

@Andre surprised me with some awesome juice...

Nicoticket - Gravity
Wow this stuff is strong... In you face citrus, that tangerine just comes right up to you and slaps you without even blinking, I love it!

Dr. Clarke's Snake Oil
O M effen G! This stuff is off the charts amazing, cool, sour, sweet.... one of a kind! Got this in my Kayfun now, bliss!

Can't thank you enough @Andre, this isn't something I would have bought, man I would have missed out on something special.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Guunie

What did I vape today you ask...

@Gizmo made some arctic ice juice...

Let's just say that I'm going to be too cool for school till the end of the year it was so strong!

Awesome mix Gizmo, I dare anyone hardcore enough to take up the challenge...I was the first not to cough up scorched lungs 

Thanks for the awesome experience Gizmo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

BumbleBee said:


> @Andre surprised me with some awesome juice...
> 
> Nicoticket - Gravity
> Wow this stuff is strong... In you face citrus, that tangerine just comes right up to you and slaps you without even blinking, I love it!
> 
> Dr. Clarke's Snake Oil
> O M effen G! This stuff is off the charts amazing, cool, sour, sweet.... one of a kind! Got this in my Kayfun now, bliss!
> 
> Can't thank you enough @Andre, this isn't something I would have bought, man I would have missed out on something special.


Snake oil also surprised me. Good juice. Not an ADV, but will see to have it always available

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

Today for me it was : Cuttwood Sugar Bear and Manabush Ixcacao.


----------



## BumbleBee

Tom said:


> Snake oil also surprised me. Good juice. Not an ADV, but will see to have it always available


I'm not going to consider vaping this too often unless I know I can get more, totally loving this juice! I'm already at 2/3 of the bottle, and it's only been 1 day, need to slow it down but this stuff is irresistible!


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> Today for me it was : Cuttwood Sugar Bear and Manabush Ixcacao.


@Tom, whilst you are here. How do you rate the Smoked Custard from Nick's Blissful Brews? Thinking of ordering some Matador (Tark's Select Reserve) from Vaper's House as our supply this side does not seem to get replenished. See they have the Smoked Custard as well. Anything else from them worth the while?


----------



## Tom

Yip. Using snake oil as a treat is the key

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom

Andre said:


> @Tom, whilst you are here. How do you rate the Smoked Custard from Nick's Blissful Brews? Thinking of ordering some Matador (Tark's Select Reserve) from Vaper's House as our supply this side does not seem to get replenished. See they have the Smoked Custard as well. Anything else from them worth the while?


I enjoyed the Smoked custard plus. Even better is Swag, imho. Its smooth.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom

Oh.. @Andre. Sorry to make you mouth watering  just realised they dont have Swag


----------



## Andre

BumbleBee said:


> I'm not going to consider vaping this too often unless I know I can get more, totally loving this juice! I'm already at 2/3 of the bottle, and it's only been 1 day, need to slow it down but this stuff is irresistible!


http://tmax-juices.co.uk/ is where I order from. Wish a local vendor would stock this. Wonder if @r0gue z0mbie (if I remember correctly) got his order?


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> Oh.. @Andre. Sorry to make you mouth watering  just realised they dont have Swag


Lol, probably too sweet for me anyhow. Found I like the strong cigar bases (like in Matador) - that is what brought Smoked Custard to my attention.


----------



## Tom

I feel like some Snake Oil right now... problem is that it's at home. Grml.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom

Andre said:


> Lol, probably too sweet for me anyhow. Found I like the strong cigar bases (like in Matador) - that is what brought Smoked Custard to my attention.


Then it might not be for you. Its RY4 style, but less sweet then the usual RY4. Still sweetish tho

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

In the lineup at the moment

Vapour Mountain Strawberry and Menthol mix - for testing the Lemo - lovely
Craft Vapour Melon on the Rocks - an old favourite, havent vaped it for a while. Kicks so nicely. Love it. 
VM Choc Mint and Coffee mix - long time staple, now retesting with Rayon wick and its promising

And for review purposes, two juices (a first for me since i normally only do one at a time)
Bombies Nanas Cream - very interesting in the nuppin
Hurricane Vapours - Sunshine Cured Tobacco - whoa, kicking like a mule in Reo Black.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Just wanted to add that i am now testing a lot of my liquids with Rayon wick instead of organic cotton

I am doing this because @Rob Fisher instructed me to do so and he has told me on several occasions. I dont want Rob to think I am ignoring him, so Rob, this is for you. Its a big job for me and will probably take me about a month to get through my favourites  but I will do it

So far, Craft Vapour Melon on the Rocks is great on Rayon. Feels slightly crisper. 
Choc mint is having another test. I tried Rayon on this a few months back but didnt like it. But I think i wicked it too loose. This time its tight (according to @Andre, it must squeak  ) so far so good but I am not convinced on that juice yet. Need to give it a bit of time. 

Our esteemed @Yiannaki is doing a very interesting test with different wicks on the same juices he knows well. I want to see if my findings are the same as his. Go for it Yiannaki. 

In the end if I get the same flavour as organic cotton but just more life then I will be happy

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> In the end if I get the same flavour as organic cotton but just more life then I will be happy



I'm very glad you have finally gotten around to it Hi Ho and you will certainly get more life AND better flavour! And now that you are trying Rayon I don't have to drive up and hurt you anymore!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Arthster

@Melinda's Nilla Custard and Vape King's Peach.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

malindas nilla custard mixed with apple pie,yum yum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Tark's Select Reserve Matador in a Reo with dual coils at 0.58 ohms in a Nuppin. This is just an awesome tobacco juice, the best.
Bombies Black Out City in a Reo with dual coils at 0.5 ohms in an Odin. Clouds and flavour galore. Love the cool exhale.
Bombies ARNM in a Reo Mini with single coil at 0.7 ohms in a Nuppin. Rediscovered this one, icecream minty tobacco.
Skyblue Black Cherry in the eGrip with RBA base (1.2 ohms at around 12 W). After steeping for a long time - a great juice, one of the less sweet ones, which my palate likes a lot.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Just wanted to add that i am now testing a lot of my liquids with Rayon wick instead of organic cotton
> 
> I am doing this because @Rob Fisher instructed me to do so and he has told me on several occasions. I dont want Rob to think I am ignoring him, so Rob, this is for you. Its a big job for me and will probably take me about a month to get through my favourites  but I will do it
> 
> So far, Craft Vapour Melon on the Rocks is great on Rayon. Feels slightly crisper.
> Choc mint is having another test. I tried Rayon on this a few months back but didnt like it. But I think i wicked it too loose. This time its tight (according to @Andre, it must squeak  ) so far so good but I am not convinced on that juice yet. Need to give it a bit of time.
> 
> Our esteemed @Yiannaki is doing a very interesting test with different wicks on the same juices he knows well. I want to see if my findings are the same as his. Go for it Yiannaki.
> 
> In the end if I get the same flavour as organic cotton but just more life then I will be happy




Nice to see you expanding your wick arsenal @Silver

Please let us know your experiences regarding the comparison of different liquids on the different wicks as you go along!

Yes! I am a little overdue on my wick experiment write up on Sunshine Cured Tobacco, will get to it asap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> Nice to see you expanding your wick arsenal @Silver
> 
> Please let us know your experiences regarding the comparison of different liquids on the different wicks as you go along!
> 
> Yes! I am a little overdue on my wick experiment write up on Sunshine Cured Tobacco, will get to it asap.



Please do so @Yiannaki, while its still fresh in your mind
Or otherwise if you made notes already, then take your time


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Please do so @Yiannaki, while its still fresh in your mind
> Or otherwise if you made notes already, then take your time



The Sunshine cured is still part of my arsenal at the moment, and so its fresh  perhaps i should get some thoughts onto paper! I need a vaping note book


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> The Sunshine cured is still part of my arsenal at the moment, and so its fresh  perhaps i should get some thoughts onto paper! I need a vaping note book



Everyone needs a vaping notebook!!
Get one immediately @Yiannaki 
Old pen and paper works far better than electronic devices when hands are sticky

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Guunie

Maybe we should start developing an app for smartphones with just a database of the ejuice and allow people to rate and comment...any developers on the forum who have time to through it together?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

*Long Bottom Leaf*- Our exclusive pipe blend imported from the Shire of Middle Earth. This hobbit grown leaf will fill your bowl with a relaxing, full bodied vape that has a slight bite for a finish. Kick back in your favorite chair with a drink of choice (scotch goes nicely) and enjoy. 




This juice kick ass!!!
Perfect pairing with my pipe!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> *Long Bottom Leaf*- Our exclusive pipe blend imported from the Shire of Middle Earth. This hobbit grown leaf will fill your bowl with a relaxing, full bodied vape that has a slight bite for a finish. Kick back in your favorite chair with a drink of choice (scotch goes nicely) and enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 19862
> 
> 
> This juice kick ass!!!
> Perfect pairing with my pipe!


Ah, saw that in your vape mail thread, but could not read the label there. Sounds great. Enjoy - do not grow pointy ears though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

Andre said:


> Ah, saw that in your vape mail thread, but could not read the label there. Sounds great. Enjoy - do not grow pointy ears though.


Andre, it reminds me of the Bread of heaven juice without any sweetness. Lovely vape!


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Andre, it reminds me of the Bread of heaven juice without any sweetness. Lovely vape!


Ah, good point of reference. Still have a nearly full bottle of that - just tooo sweet - considering putting some lemon juice in there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Silver said:


> Everyone needs a vaping notebook!!
> Get one immediately @Yiannaki
> Old pen and paper works far better than electronic devices when hands are sticky



 Spare the trees....

Make voice recordings, like an old school P.I.


----------



## Silver

free3dom said:


> Spare the trees....
> 
> Make voice recordings, like an old school P.I.



LOL - I hear you - that sounds cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Silver said:


> LOL - I hear you - that sounds cool



I generally only use it while I'm driving (for reminders mostly)...because text+drive is a skill I don't have 
Recording is also a lot easier to do when you "have to lie down due to over testing new wicks" 
It can be quite funny to listen to these a long time after they were recorded - unlike written notes your tone of voice gives it some extra flavour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

TylerD said:


> *Long Bottom Leaf*- Our exclusive pipe blend imported from the Shire of Middle Earth. This hobbit grown leaf will fill your bowl with a relaxing, full bodied vape that has a slight bite for a finish. Kick back in your favorite chair with a drink of choice (scotch goes nicely) and enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 19862
> 
> 
> This juice kick ass!!!
> Perfect pairing with my pipe!


Interesting. I had Shire Malt once.... i was so put off tobacco vapes for a while. Sold it via facebook, it was gone in no time tho. I still have the whole range in 1ml samples, tried one a while back (the blueberry one).... didnt like it again. The rest is in the back of the drawer.....RIP 
Shows again that taste is subjective....although we already had quite a few juices in common, didn't we?


----------



## Tom

There is comments somewhere in the review section from that time. I am on the road with tapa talk, its a schlep to find and reference here.... I did not like the hay flavour of it.


----------



## TylerD

Tom said:


> Interesting. I had Shire Malt once.... i was so put off tobacco vapes for a while. Sold it via facebook, it was gone in no time tho. I still have the whole range in 1ml samples, tried one a while back (the blueberry one).... didnt like it again. The rest is in the back of the drawer.....RIP
> Shows again that taste is subjective....although we already had quite a few juices in common, didn't we?


Yes, for sure. We had quite a few. Itworks well with my pipes. It 's just different than my Reo. But then again, I don't like tobaccos in my Reo.....weird, I know. Actually on House of liquids site now. Maybe want to get me some stuff. Lol.


----------



## John

DIY Strawberries and cream with a hint of mint

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Vaponaute Into the Wild. Great stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

My last bit of Nicoticket H1N1  and Alien Visions Havana Gold.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

thekeeperza said:


> My last bit of Nicoticket H1N1  and Alien Visions Havana Gold.


I think we need to go find where @ShaneW keeps his stash of all the yummy goodies

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom

I am doing some Virus as well. Still got some 100 ml left. Well steeped. Some 6 months. Yum.


----------



## gripen

was beetlejuice and apple pie for me today.


----------



## gripen

but now my cat decided to grab the happy holiday
​


----------



## ShaneW

thekeeperza said:


> My last bit of Nicoticket H1N1  and Alien Visions Havana Gold.



Back open

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom

@Andre ...just placed a lekker order for Snake Oil  this juice is good!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Today I vaped...

*Milk Plus *by *Banzai Vapor* (Max VG, 3mg) *Hobo
Grail *by *Challice* (Max VG, 3mg) *Hobo
Blackjack *by *Seduce Juice* (Max VG, 3mg) *Magma
Manchu* by *Alpha Vape* (Max VG, 3mg) *Hobo
Number 7 *by *Nobacco* ((70PG/30VG, 18mg) *CE5 BVC*
My *Minty/Menthol *Made up of mostly *NiceJuice* Liquid (Roughly 30PG/70VG 4.5mg) *Lemo
Cuban Tobacco *by *Liqua *(60PG/40VG 6mg) *KFLP V2


*


----------



## gripen

@Tom belive it or not,i have never tasted the snake oil.i heat allot about it,how is the flavor of the juice if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> @Andre ...just placed a lekker order for Snake Oil  this juice is good!


Glad you like it, @Tom. With the SAPO strike I waited a long time for my last order, got it in the nick of time. Always order the 100 ml.


----------



## Andre

gripen said:


> @Tom belive it or not,i have never tasted the snake oil.i heat allot about it,how is the flavor of the juice if you don't mind me asking


Quite a few snake oils on the market. This one is Dr Stanley Clarke's Original Recipe Snake Oil. Their description is quite accurate, but note that the coolness is not mentholly at all:

_The main flavours are citrus fruits with a slight sugar coating, hard to describe but maybe something from your childhood? All this citrus is balanced with a background note of anise, which is mellow and rounded in flavour. Then it hits you with an unexpected coolness on the exhale!_
_
http://tmax-juices.co.uk/_


----------



## Tom

Andre said:


> Quite a few snake oils on the market. This one is Dr Stanley Clarke's Original Recipe Snake Oil. Their description is quite accurate, but note that the coolness is not mentholly at all:
> 
> _The main flavours are citrus fruits with a slight sugar coating, hard to describe but maybe something from your childhood? All this citrus is balanced with a background note of anise, which is mellow and rounded in flavour. Then it hits you with an unexpected coolness on the exhale!
> 
> http://tmax-juices.co.uk/_


yip....exactly like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Revisited HHV's Dark Horse with a few drops of menthol concentrate added. Still a great joose.
Bombies Kiss the Ring
Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil
5p's Bowden's Mate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Revisited HHV's Dark Horse with a few drops of menthol concentrate added. Still a great joose.
> Bombies Kiss the Ring
> Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil
> 5p's Bowden's Mate


Andre, I am very curious to ask.

How does Bowdens compare to something like A Real Nightmare from Bombies?


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Andre, I am very curious to ask.
> 
> How does Bowdens compare to something like A Real Nightmare from Bombies?


Bowdens for me is a much lighter juice and more chocolate minty with a touch of vanilla. ARNM is far heavier with the tobacco base and the mint is more ice-creamie. Bowdens has been an ADV for me for more than a year. ARNM is good, but as an occasional vape for me. Hope that helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Bowdens for me is a much lighter juice and more chocolate minty with a touch of vanilla. ARNM is far heavier with the tobacco base and the mint is more ice-creamie. Bowdens has been an ADV for me for more than a year. ARNM is good, but as an occasional vape for me. Hope that helps.



Yes thank you  it is definitely on my list of juices to try!

I have had ARNM as my ADV since @paulph201 first released the bombies. 

Will get around to buying Bowdens soon. I am a sucker for all things Choc Mint. Lol


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Yes thank you  it is definitely on my list of juices to try!
> 
> I have had ARNM as my ADV since @paulph201 first released the bombies.
> 
> Will get around to buying Bowdens soon. I am a sucker for all things Choc Mint. Lol


I think you will not be disappointed....let me know.


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> I think you will not be disappointed....let me know.


Will do  

Thanks again for the advice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

cool thanks @Andre it sounds like something i would like need to make a plan and get me some of the snake oil

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gripen

@Andre what does the snake oil go for if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Tom

gripen said:


> @Andre what does the snake oil go for if you don't mind me asking


http://tmax-juices.co.uk/collections/all


----------



## Carlito

I'v been vaping home made peach&cream and Double apple and im loving it in my Atlantis and its on my Sigelei 150watt smoked about 2 bottles of it today... and now going onto Gambit what a great vape with low ohms!!


----------



## Andre

gripen said:


> @Andre what does the snake oil go for if you don't mind me asking


My last shipment of 100 ml worked out at R295 per 30 ml, tracked shipping and taxes included.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

fantastic @Andre thats owesum.


----------



## Tom

11 months steeped....VM Choc Mint 

I was never so sure about minty juices....reason why I dug this one out now is that I vaped 20ml of Snake Oil the last 2 days and that adjusted my palate to other styles...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

other juice that were dug out last night and this morning:


AV Blend 4 - still not to my liking, it has a strange taste. will disappear for good 
HHV Heavenly T - that one surprised me now. But I had to dilute it with VG 0mg. In 12mg its a tad harsh. After diluting it it was pleasant and there is still good flavour. It goes into my travel bag, going to Myanmar on Monday or Tuesday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Halo Voodoo
Bowden's Mate
Snake Oil
Kiss the Ring


----------



## Arthster

I spent the day finishing my bottle of HH. Luckily @gripen got me a fresh brew from @Melinda and @Derick. this one is standing in a nice cool dry and dark place until it gets the nice cherry red color... Wait a minute... Cherry Red?? Could that be one of the ingredient?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## gripen

hahahah i spent the day at @Arthster vaping hh and milindas nilla custard,and some of my own diy juices that @Arthster is helping me with.still allot of tweaks but we are making decent progress

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

gripen said:


> hahahah i spent the day at @Arthster vaping hh and milindas nilla custard,and some of my own diy juices that @Arthster is helping me with.still allot of tweaks but we are making decent progress



We are indeed. But I realized today that I need to spend allot more time on my mixing. and I also need to get a pen and paper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

jap me to @Arthster but at-least i rote down now what i used and how much,but as you sead we do still need work on the diy.but roam wasn't built in a day,so we will get there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Nicoticket - The Virus - well steeped 6 or 7 months
Bombies - Black out city
Suicide bunny - Derailed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Andre said:


> Quite a few snake oils on the market. This one is Dr Stanley Clarke's Original Recipe Snake Oil. Their description is quite accurate, but note that the coolness is not mentholly at all:
> 
> _The main flavours are citrus fruits with a slight sugar coating, hard to describe but maybe something from your childhood? All this citrus is balanced with a background note of anise, which is mellow and rounded in flavour. Then it hits you with an unexpected coolness on the exhale!
> 
> http://tmax-juices.co.uk/_


The Snake Oil has been puzzling me, the anise is obvious but the underlying flavour is so familiar, just couldn't put my finger on it. I woke up one morning and knew exactly what it was, I can only describe it like this: a cocktail of Absinthe and Mountain Dew served over crushed ice. Damn I love this juice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom

I am going to take the last 10ml of Snake Oil on my journey tomorrow....I know I would regret not taking it. Period. 

....new supplies coming in anyways.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

I've been vaping Skyblue Happy Holidays. Can't put it down.. 

Loving it! Stunning mix of flavours.

It reminds me of either Rocket Sheep Purple or Withcher Elixer 1. I haven't had either in awhile, so can't remember which one exactly... But it tasted instantly familiar, and it would be one of those.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

And on the subject - finally after 4 months, I'm collecting my Snake Oil tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## gripen

today i was vaping happy holidays and still vaping it,@rOgue zOmbie i agree happy holidays is a fantastic juice.defenatly an all day vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

r0gue z0mbie said:


> And on the subject - finally after 4 months, I'm collecting my Snake Oil tomorrow.


At last, @Tom, @BumbleBee and I were talking about that some posts back and I asked there whether you have received yet, but you probably missed the post. Looking forward to your impressions.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> At last, @Tom, @BumbleBee and I were talking about that some posts back and I asked there whether you have received yet, but you probably missed the post. Looking forward to your impressions.



Ya, sorry missed that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John

Skyblue Bavarian Cream, Strawberries and Cream and Ry4 Double

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Some firm favourites today.

Bowden's Mate, as always paired with a dual coiled Cyclone at 0.55 ohms on a Reo Grand.
Tark's Poison Elite, taken to new heights in a dual coiled Nuppin at 0.6 ohms, bottem fed by a Reo Grand.
Dr Clarke's Snake Oil excellently served up by an eGrip with RBA base.
Kiss the Ring, so much cloudflavour via a single coiled Nuppin at 0.7 ohms on a Reo Mini.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rogue zombie

Skyblue Happy Holidays - stunning, complex Christmas pudding.
Vaponaute Into the Wild - I get mild, smooth tabocco and nutty nougat. Also a beautiful, complex juice.

And @Andre, your Dr Clarke's Snake Oil. Its a curious one for me. Sometimes I love it, other times times it puzzles me a bit
Aniseed is not my favourite, but I wouldnt remove it here. It certainly gives it a distint profile.

I will say, it is a refined formula - soury sweet citrus, aniseed and the most beautiful "fresh" throat hit. I think I like it for when I'm looking for something different.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rafique

Vape king - Cotton Candy
Skyyblue - happy holidays
Heavenyly vapours - Caramel

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gripen

Have been vaping happy holidays,Melindas nilla custard and my own diy dulce de leche with Bavarian cream and a bit of coolada for the cool sensation in the throut

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

VM4 whilst travelling

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice in a Goblin on a Sigelei 100 Plus!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Rob Fisher said:


> Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice in a Goblin on a Sigelei 100 Plus!
> 
> View attachment 20304



What watts are you vaping her at, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## BumbleBee

All the sweet juices I've been vaping lately is messing with my olfactory sense again so I've been vaping on some Alien Visions Blend 4 in the Lemo. I wasn't too impressed with this flavour when I got it, it's been hiding in the back of the cupboard for ages, been meaning to try it again. This tank handles this thick VG juice brilliantly, zero dry hits.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

r0gue z0mbie said:


> What watts are you vaping her at, if you don't mind me asking?



15 Watts with the Goblin on the dual 0,6Ω coil... flavour and cloud amazing!

When I put the Atlantis on it I vape it at 35 watts .

But I only just got it today so still playing...

I put the Sub Tank Mini on it and tried it at 24 watts and it was WAY TOO HOT!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stephen

Tonight I'm enjoying the Freakshow by Wotofo on my Ipv2. Dripping delicious Custards last Stand on a 0.4 ohm dual coil build

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gripen

@Stephen looks good bud.hows the vape on that setup


----------



## Stephen

gripen said:


> @Stephen looks good bud.hows the vape on that setup


Hey @gripen I'm really enjoying this setup. The RDA is a flavour junkie, which I think has a lot to do with the airflow channels being situated directly under the coil. I've been vaping this with the airflow wide open something I wouldn't usually do. The ipv is currently set @ 30 watts.


----------



## gripen

fantastic @Stephen sounds owesume.i love flavor the more the better,im currently running a tugboat clone on my m50 with a 1ohm coil on 25 watts and have a lot of flavor and also a very decent vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

VM4 in the IPV mini. Together with Myanmar lunch

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tom

BumbleBee said:


> All the sweet juices I've been vaping lately is messing with my olfactory sense again so I've been vaping on some Alien Visions Blend 4 in the Lemo. I wasn't too impressed with this flavour when I got it, it's been hiding in the back of the cupboard for ages, been meaning to try it again. This tank handles this thick VG juice brilliantly, zero dry hits.
> 
> View attachment 20315


I felt the same about Blend 4. Did try again last week....still don't like it. Gone to the back of the drawer. For good.


----------



## gripen

vape elixir-beetlejuice
skyblue-dulce de leche
skyblue-happy holidays
skyblue-melindas nilla custard
and my own diy juice.
​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## gripen

@Tom its good to hear that the lemo handles the thick vg good without eny dry hits,im thinking of getting myself a lemo,have heard allot of good things about the lemo


----------



## free3dom

Some Bombies White Gummy B (thanks to @Philip Dunkley) in the SubTank mini with 0.5 Ohm RBA 
Pure bliss...what a lovely flavour 

Everyone (non-vapers) loves the smell and they are cloud stalking me

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## gripen

sounds like heaven to me @free3dom


----------



## free3dom

gripen said:


> sounds like heaven to me @free3dom



It's definitely a version of heaven...feels like floating on a cloud


----------



## rogue zombie

Skyblue Happy Holidays
Doc Stanley Clark Snake Oil
Nickoticket Virus 
Vaponaute Into the Wild

It was a gooood day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gripen

it really sounds like it @free3dom.realy need to get me some hahahaha


----------



## Tom

gripen said:


> @Tom its good to hear that the lemo handles the thick vg good without eny dry hits,im thinking of getting myself a lemo,have heard allot of good things about the lemo


Sorry.... i think it was probably a bit strange wording. my comment refers to the Blend 4... i dont own a Lemo


----------



## Alex

Polar Bear Clone + Sunshine Cured Tobacco with added Iceberg from Skyblue = fantastic mix

Happy Holidays with Added Iceberg from Skyblue

Nana Cream with added koolada concentrate

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Rocket Fuel - Reapers 6 tobacco Blend (awesome tobacco BTW)
Hurricane Vapor - Twilight Cavendish (great pipe style tobacco)
Vaponaute - On the Storm (excellent tobacco blend)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gripen

hahaha no problem @Tom


----------



## Guunie

Today was @Langman's special "soon to be on vape kings shelf" sauce...and mmmmm it is delicious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

@Guunie think i need to get me some to try out


----------



## Guunie

There was a short sample run at vape king...but I think stroodlepuff vaped it all 

Hint hint...it tastes like allsorts!


----------



## gripen

fantastic will go and have a look thanks for the heads up @Guunie


----------



## Tom

Snake Oil for today. Still amazes me. good for a day trip out here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gripen

was on happy holidays today,was fantastic,and now im vaping my own diy mix im busy improving.so far so good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Guunie

Today I was treated to a new secret sauce that craft vapour are busy with...mmmmm I'm such a lucky little vapor right now...now I know what heaven tastes like! Big up to Mauritz for such high quality premium elixir

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Guunie

A fellow vapor at Dimension Data is loving Bombies Nana Cream!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Thenancara Antarctica
5P Bowden's Mate
Nicoticket Frenilla

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Im vaping some NightmareOnVapeStreet- Sinful

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## John

Mmmmmmmmm....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom

Rocket sheep purple alien in tje FeV and Manabush Powwow Sauce in the Reo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gripen

vaping,vaping,vaping.

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Today it was a session of: the Virus, but i thinned it with 0mg VG base. I went down to 6mg recently and adapted so well that 12mg is too strong now. Flavour wise it's still great. Bonus: better clouds. So, my remaining 80ml of the Virus is now 160ml

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gripen

sounds owesome @Tom,i went down to 6mg as well,cant handle 12mg feels like my throat is on fire when i vape 12mg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

today ive been vaping my own diy juice of a tiger blood clone,love it came out owesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frank Zef

I call it The Dreggs, it started as a bottle of 12Mg RY6, which basically tastes like a filipino hooker's butt crack.
To this I started adding all the little bits of left over juice from every single flavour that I have ever owned.
Now it's a light tobacco taste with hints of random sweetness

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## gripen

@Frank Zef sounds interesting.as lang as it tastes well and give a decent vape,then its all good


----------



## Manbearzombie

Today I got the Digicig cherry flavour (12mg) and the Electrostix coffee flavour (They only had the 6mg for cherry flavour where I bought it), because I'm a sucker for local stuff and I'm working on a student budget (With the Digicig one I felt like I was spoiling myself a bit, but hey this is me having known nothing but Hats until today).

What I found interesting is that the Digicig cherry flavour has an awesome cherry aftertaste but not much flavour going on before exhalation.

The Electrostix coffee flavour was the best thing I have tasted as of yet and it had flavour going on the entire time. 

Going by the "screw it" mentality, I decided to mix a little bit of the cherry with the coffee.

What followed was amazing. I only tasted the coffee while inhaling, but it had sweet tones from the cherry while exhaling which to me complemented the coffee really well.

That is what I vaped today.

10/10 will vape again

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom

Manbearzombie said:


> Today I got the Digicig cherry flavour (12mg) and the Electrostix coffee flavour (They only had the 6mg for cherry flavour where I bought it), because I'm a sucker for local stuff and I'm working on a student budget (With the Digicig one I felt like I was spoiling myself a bit, but hey this is me having known nothing but Hats until today).
> 
> What I found interesting is that the Digicig cherry flavour has an awesome cherry aftertaste but not much flavour going on before exhalation.
> 
> The Electrostix coffee flavour was the best thing I have tasted as of yet and it had flavour going on the entire time.
> 
> Going by the "screw it" mentality, I decided to mix a little bit of the cherry with the coffee.
> 
> What followed was amazing. I only tasted the coffee while inhaling, but it had sweet tones from the cherry while exhaling which to me complemented the coffee really well.
> 
> That is what I vaped today.
> 
> 10/10 will vape again



Good stuff...I started off mixing together various flavours that were just okay/crap on their own but ended up being brilliant together. 

Nowadays I have some juices I absolutely love and would never mix with anything  But those mixing days were good times - discovering a great mix is a fantastic experience in itself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Manbearzombie

free3dom said:


> Good stuff...I started off mixing together various flavours that were just okay/crap on their own but ended up being brilliant together.
> 
> Nowadays I have some juices I absolutely love and would never mix with anything  But those mixing days were good times - discovering a great mix is a fantastic experience in itself



I'll get there haha.

For now I'm having fun with trying different flavours and seeing which kinds of flavours go with which. Although I've learned my lesson with 6mg flavours. I've only been off the stinkies for close to a month now and the 6mg just doesn't give me the throat hit I crave. 

I underestimated the value that the throat hit adds to my vaping experience, but I am learning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Manbearzombie said:


> I'll get there haha.
> 
> For now I'm having fun with trying different flavours and seeing which kinds of flavours go with which. Although I've learned my lesson with 6mg flavours. I've only been off the stinkies for close to a month now and the 6mg just doesn't give me the throat hit I crave.
> 
> I underestimated the value that the throat hit adds to my vaping experience, but I am learning.



I still crave the TH sometimes even after 6 months off the cigs...but I'm slowly starting to move down the nic ladder 
It is a journey and best to take it slow and go with whatever works for you personally - no need to rush


----------



## Tom

My nic journey......3 months 18mg, 9 months 12mg.... then alternated 12 and 6mg for a month. Now completely on 6mg. Not missing anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Guunie

I absolutely hate any TH when I'm vaping...I learnt very early on that there is a big difference between 6mg premium juice brands and 6mg locally tossed together brands...I put that difference down to most premium brands following strict standards and using chemically pure vg and pg bases vs BP or usd grade. 

But that is just my 2 cents...


----------



## free3dom

Guunie said:


> I absolutely hate any TH when I'm vaping...I learnt very early on that there is a big difference between 6mg premium juice brands and 6mg locally tossed together brands...I put that difference down to most premium brands following strict standards and using chemically pure vg and pg bases vs BP or usd grade.
> 
> But that is just my 2 cents...



You are buying from the wrong local companies as from my experience none of the quality local juices I vape every single day are "tossed together" - they rival and surpass any international juice I've tried. My 2c

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## Silver

I second @free3dom on that one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

I have no idea what I've vaped today, or yesterday for that matter. I got hit by the flu so I'm vaping whatever old crap I have too much of 

I'm out of SkyBlue FrostBite, that at least helped a little.... I'm wondering if I should put some Vicks on the Dark Horse

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

You need some VM Menthol concentrate @BumbleBee! I dropped a single drop of it the other day on my Nuppin coil thru the drip tip and it transformed the Nanas cream into a menthol explosion with something feintly sweet in the background. And it lasted for about 15 puffs. Cleared my passages for a long time. Lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> You need some VM Menthol concentrate @BumbleBee! I dropped a single drop of it the other day on my Nuppin coil thru the drip tip and it transformed the Nanas cream into a menthol explosion with something feintly sweet in the background. And it lasted for about 15 puffs. Cleared my passages for a long time. Lol


Will definitely keep this in mind, thanks 

This should pass soon, holding thumbs


----------



## Manbearzombie

Tom said:


> My nic journey......3 months 18mg, 9 months 12mg.... then alternated 12 and 6mg for a month. Now completely on 6mg. Not missing anything.



That's what I'm hoping to do over time. I've only been vaping for about a month now though. 

I'm systematically working my way towards lower concentrations of nicotine, but I realise I'm not ready for the 6mg yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Manbearzombie said:


> That's what I'm hoping to do over time. I've only been vaping for about a month now though.
> 
> I'm systematically working my way towards lower concentrations of nicotine, but I realise I'm not ready for the 6mg yet.


Take it slowly down. No point to reduce drastically. Nicotine is not that bad for the health....its all the other crap in the stinkies that kills.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Skyblue frostbite - me like.
An awesome Tobacco DIY with hints of guava and other nice things, vaping this in the odin right now, holy shit - this is great.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Alex said:


> Skyblue frostbite - me like.
> An awesome Tobacco DIY with hints of guava and other nice things, vaping this in the odin right now, holy shit - this is great.


That sounds like a pretty interesting mix you've got going there with the tobacco and guava.

Frostbite is pretty awesome, I love the stuff and I'm not a big fan of menthols. It's ice cold but has something extra hidden in there that just makes it special.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

BumbleBee said:


> That sounds like a pretty interesting mix you've got going there with the tobacco and guava.
> 
> Frostbite is pretty awesome, I love the stuff and I'm not a big fan of menthols. It's ice cold but has something extra hidden in there that just makes it special.



Yeah I love adding it to many juices for that cool kicker, and the guava/tobacco mix is stunningly good, hopefully I can get my secret mixer to make a huge batch for me


----------



## VapeGrrl

hint hint nudge nudge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

So, finished work for this week, cleaned the FeV and treating myself to the last 2 tanks of Grants Vanilla Custard (full VG). But there is new supplies of it waiting at home....next weekend

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Philip

Got some Voodoo juice loaded in the reo and vaping Dark Forest which is desert vape. Mint Chocolate really awesome give it a try speak to @Zeki Hilmi


----------



## Andre

Philip said:


> Got some Voodoo juice loaded in the reo and vaping Dark Forest which is desert vape. Mint Chocolate really awesome give it a try speak to @Zeki Hilmi


How does it compare to Bowden's Mate, which is my no 1 joose?


----------



## Philip

Andre said:


> How does it compare to Bowden's Mate, which is my no 1 joose?



@Andre No idea on the comparison all I can say is initial taste is minty with a chocolate exhale its smooth and vapour production is good worth trying out for sure.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gripen

well today i was mainly on happy holidays from skyblue vaping,and then started with a new diy juice.still allot of tweaks but will end with a fantastic flavour.


----------



## Frank Zef

VapeKing Apple Pie, I just cannot get enough of this juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Nicks Blissful Brews Smoked Custard.







@TylerD, you asked for my impressions on this one. Have already finished 3 ml in my Reo Mini. I love it. I get a distinct tobacco in a distinct custard base. The synergy of these two gives me a vape, which is neither too custardy and sweet, nor too heavy on the tobacco. Just right. What surprised me as it was not mentioned in any of the reviews I read, is that I get cool on both the inhale and the exhale.
Will certainly buy again if the opportunity arises.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## TylerD

Andre said:


> Nicks Blissful Brews Smoked Custard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @TylerD, you asked for my impressions on this one. Have already finished 3 ml in my Reo Mini. I love it. I get a distinct tobacco in a custard base. The synergy of these two gives me a vape, which is neither too custardy and sweet, nor too heavy on the tobacco. Just right. What surprised me as it was not mentioned in any of the reviews I read, is that I get cool on both the inhale and the exhale.
> Will certainly buy again if the opportunity arises.


Awesome! Thanks @Andre ! Will definitely get me some.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Vaping VooDoo Bloody Sunday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

Andre said:


> Nicks Blissful Brews Smoked Custard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @TylerD, you asked for my impressions on this one. Have already finished 3 ml in my Reo Mini. I love it. I get a distinct tobacco in a distinct custard base. The synergy of these two gives me a vape, which is neither too custardy and sweet, nor too heavy on the tobacco. Just right. What surprised me as it was not mentioned in any of the reviews I read, is that I get cool on both the inhale and the exhale.
> Will certainly buy again if the opportunity arises.


Agree on all but the coolness. Dont get that. But i have the smoked custard plus. More VG for cloud chasing Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Did you get that from the french suppliers? If so it was fast...


----------



## Tom

So.... Snake oil: finished
GVC: finished

Time to get home where o have the refills 

Now on my last tank of: VM4! One year it lasted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> Did you get that from the french suppliers? If so it was fast...


Yes, Vapers House shipped on 22/01. Would have been here a week earlier if the local courier did not f... up.


----------



## Tom

Andre said:


> Yes, Vapers House shipped on 22/01. Would have been here a week earlier if the local courier did not f... up.


That's great. It's a good place to get premium juices from. Have always been reliable and speedy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

..... and again it shows that the VM4 is a fantastic juice. This will be on my shopping list for my next trip to SA. I diluted it with VG tho, due to the nic drop to 6mg.


----------



## gripen

sounds owesome @Tom.that juice really sounds like a winner.


----------



## gripen

testing my diy flavors.
yousing my smok m50 mini with the tugboat clone rda,1ohm deul coil setup,at 20 watts.
flamingo-diy
cantaberrys-diy
chocolate suprise-diy
sucker punch clone-diy
tiger blood clone-diy
cool berry blast-diy
im in heaven at the moment.
​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

gripen said:


> testing my diy flavors.
> yousing my smok m50 mini with the tugboat clone rda,1ohm deul coil setup,at 20 watts.
> flamingo-diy
> cantaberrys-diy
> chocolate suprise-diy
> sucker punch clone-diy
> tiger blood clone-diy
> cool berry blast-diy
> im in heaven at the moment.
> View attachment 21203​


Take is slow or I see a Silver on your horizon

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gripen

hahaha im taking it slow hahaha,silvered early this morning,was worth it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

5p Bowden's Mate (chocolate mint with a vanilla touch)
Tark's Select Reserve Matador (bold cigar tobacco with some sweet)
Nicks Blissful Brews Smoked Custard (cigar tobacco in a custard base)
Tark's Select Reserve Ceasar (cider)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Barnicle

I just put some of Craft Vapors Pining Juliette (12mg) in my vivi nova tank and at 9.0W on my iStick 30W... I must say she is amazing ! Loving the subtle menthol taste .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PrenessaM

Happy holidays . Rum and raisin and watermelon custard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

going to diy that watermelon custard sounds like a nice refreshing vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Watermelon custard recipe

Watermelon candy 5%
Melindas custard 8%

70/30vg and steep for about 1week


* you can make an awesome "alternative" mothers milk using the custard, bav cream and watermelon candy. Hits nicely if your not a fan of the strawberry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Only Tropical Ice for the last few days and probably for the next few days as well!


----------



## shaunnadan

Barnicle said:


> I just put some of Craft Vapors Pining Juliette (12mg) in my vivi nova tank and at 9.0W on my iStick 30W... I must say she is amazing ! Loving the subtle menthol taste .



Put that juice into the tugboat at 20w and that subtle menthol becomes an ice cold kick !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PrenessaM

gripen said:


> going to diy that watermelon custard sounds like a nice refreshing vape.



Its amazing. I like my joose a little sweeter. the watermelon candy is nice on its own. But the custard adds something special. im not a huge fan of caramel so I asked my supplier @shaunnadan to substitute custard instead

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow

Im vaping Maiden cant get enough of this Liquid. Nice toffee Custard!


----------



## gripen

thanks @Shaunaddan going to try it.it sounds owesome.


----------



## shaunnadan

@gripen il mix up some specials for MvC

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gripen

fantastic @PrenessaM.sounds like a winner.i don't like things to sweet so the custard is defiantly a good substitute.


----------



## gripen

fantastic thanx @shaunnadan that would be owesome buddy,have some of my own diy juices that i will take along as well for you oaks to test.


----------



## shaunnadan

What did I Vape today ? 

Goblin tank : Skyblue - ambrosia. exclusively thru the whole day ! Will be filling it again for the 4th time 

Derringer : bombies - nanas cream

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Enjoyd the day with my tugboat on the IPV and some of my VK Juices. I am now ending the day with the last few drops of HH I have left... and pay day is still far far far away

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

shaunnadan said:


> What did I Vape today ?
> 
> Goblin tank : Skyblue - ambrosia. exclusively thru the whole day ! Will be filling it again for the 4th time
> 
> Derringer : bombies - nanas cream



So it's good (the Ambrosia)? 

Not as if I had any doubts - will go get some tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

It's amazing. I've only had that in my goblin since yesterday and I still have no idea what In it! 

It's a fruity taste but I need to find that fruit and buy a box of it now !!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Arthster said:


> Enjoyd the day with my tugboat on the IPV and some of my VK Juices. I am now ending the day with the last few drops of HH I have left... and pay day is still far far far away



The HH is very nice in the tugboat, even at single coil. On a mech I get diff notes depending on how long I take a hit. 

@Melinda is definitely mixing up magic !

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Arthster

IF you want to change the flavor completely build a vertical coil on your tank and have a toke on HH with a huge difference.


----------



## shaunnadan

Thick, dense, flavour like you could bite into that Vape on a vertical coil. But it drinks juice ! Kinda see that tank getting empty with each hit

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ricgt

Been one of those days where the only positive thing was vape related, I'm sure a few of you can relate…

Spent some quality time with the Goblin V1.2. Man what a pleasure it is not having to fill the tank like 5 or 6 times a day. I can't notice any difference in the flavour and I can run it at a higher wattage because it is a little cooler than the in stumpy Goblin mode.




Running a bit of a strange blend today. 30% CV Pining Juliette 6mg x 70% JustB Vernons Secret 0mg… Mmmmmm time for bed maybe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom

Rob Fisher said:


> Only Tropical Ice for the last few days and probably for the next few days as well!
> 
> View attachment 21265


Days?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gripen

@Ricgt buddy that looks great.i think we all have days like that buddy.haha

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stephen Rowley

Do not try this at home, thought I would have a taste testing evening, think my lung ran away, tips never try to many at once they all start to taste the same, eish, now what

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ricgt

Stephen Rowley said:


> Do not try this at home, thought I would have a taste testing evening, think my lung ran away, tips never try to many at once they all start to taste the same, eish, now what



Haha I can relate, any highlights there flavour wise?


----------



## Stephen Rowley

Hey Ric, not as yet, was just to much for me and to little time, also did not have the best gear for sampling, if you want I can drop the whole bag of them at your place, if you like you can have them over the next few days and tell me what you like, you can be in sample heaven, get back to me if you keen, you have my number


----------



## PrenessaM

Today i enjoyed something called carabana. nom nom nom ! my boss who is a non smoker high jacked my ecig for n hour!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GadgetFreak

Been vaping on Elvis Breakfast since this morning in my newly acquired Ego One XL. Not the best of flavour production but I can live with this. Elvis Breakfast on the mAN on a iStick at 15watts is GREAT!


----------



## gripen

ive been vaping my diy flamingo.strawberry.pineapel with a bit of coconut.its yumee.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Stephen Rowley said:


> Do not try this at home, thought I would have a taste testing evening, think my lung ran away, tips never try to many at once they all start to taste the same, eish, now what


You need to keep some clean unflavoured juice in your desired nic strength for occasions like this. When you vape too many different flavours at once or one flavour for too long vaping on the unflavoured juice for a day or two gives your senses a break.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## gripen

very good advice @BumbleBee.i wouldn't have foth of that,but now i now what to do when i test loads of juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Nicks Blissful Brews Smoked Custard
Nicoticket H1N1 (The Virus)
5P Bowden's Mate


----------



## annemarievdh

Some SkyBlue Ambrosia. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

Yup ditto on the ambrosia, still contemplating a good analogy for this complicated juice blend kudos to @Melinda for bringing us another masterpiece the gods will be proud

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## gripen

the last of my happy holidays from skyblue,and then mellindas nilla custard.and my own diy,flatline that is owesome


----------



## Andre

5P Bowden's Mate as always
Nicoticket H1N1 (The Virus)
Ripe Vapes Coconut Thai (from @Sir Vape). My first impressions: Beyond awesome. I love lemongrass and in this juice lemongrass is the star. You get it in the smell, you get it subtly on the inhale with the coconut and you get it brightly on the exhale. The basil is in the background to bind and prevent the coconut from being overpowering or too sweet and the lemongrass too intense. This is a joose masterpiece! 100 % VG.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sir Vape

Andre said:


> 5P Bowden's Mate as always
> Nicoticket H1N1 (The Virus)
> Ripe Vapes Coconut Thai (from @Sir Vape). My first impressions: Beyond awesome. I love lemongrass and in this juice lemongrass is the star. You get it in the smell, you get it subtly on the inhale with the coconut and you get it brightly on the exhale. The basil is in the background to bind and prevent the coconut from being overpowering or too sweet and the lemongrass too intense. This is a joose masterpiece! 100 % VG.




Aaaaaahhh man that's what we like to hear. So excited with this new line. Stoked you like it boet


----------



## Guunie

So after being the lucky little vaper I am and having first taste of the new daringly danish from craft vapour, I got to experience a new special sauce that will soon be on their shelves. It is something out of game of thrones! If they had pv's... It would be the elixir of only the richest most powerful people in all the lands...mmmmm my taste buds exploded! Nothing tastes the same anymore

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Avi_RB7

Today I made another weird concoction... Suicide bunny "The OB" mixed with hurricane "Orange Creamsicle" 50/50. It tastes amazing in my Orchid V3 dual coil setup 0.7ohms

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Guys one word looper!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

dr phil said:


> Guys one word looper!!!


Lucky guy  I was not allowed to take any

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Guunie

Today I'm enjoying the looks from all the cars passing by, while I walk to the gautrain station, as I'm sure to them, I look like an old steam train. Clouds sponsored by vape kings pina colada...

@Stroodlepuff... I'm dying here lady, when will you have some menthol ice again?


----------



## gripen

very nicely put @Guunie,today im enjoying,melindas nilla custard,and some diy juices i was able to perfect.came out owesome and verry refreshing aswell.


----------



## Necris

Nightmare on vape street,Massacre milk...simply amazing.

As always an orchid full of frostbite


----------



## CloudSurfer

At the moment vaping me some Jell-O shots from hurricane Vape 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom

Nicks Blissful Brews SWAG....its awesome! Vaping it in the FeV @......70W!


----------



## Andre

5P Bowden's Mate
5P Black Flag Fallen
Tark's Van Gogh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Vapour Mountain - Tropical Ice
The Acantara - Antartica
Triphammer - Wham

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom

Andre said:


> 5P Bowden's Mate
> 5P Black Flag Fallen
> Tark's Van Gogh


What do you think about the Black Flag Fallen?

I could not stand the smell lingering in the room, my mate loves it and I had to ask him not to vape it when I am around


----------



## gripen

@CloudSurfer how is that berry jello shots.see you got some hahaha.


----------



## gripen

today i went crazy on skyblues melindas nilla custard.was yummy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> What do you think about the Black Flag Fallen?
> 
> I could not stand the smell lingering in the room, my mate loves it and I had to ask him not to vape it when I am around


Actually quite like it, but one of those juices you have to be in the mood for - like in maybe once a month and not more than 1.5 ml. Love the espresso aroma and one cannot miss the truffle on the taste, whilst the sweet tones it down. Yes, a very strong smell - had one lady colleague remark that she likes the smell, but I can imagine it can be off putting to some.
An extremely cloying juice - I have to give the Reo an ultrasonic bath afterwards - only way to get rid of the smell and taste.


----------



## KB_314

Andre said:


> Nicks Blissful Brews Smoked Custard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @TylerD, you asked for my impressions on this one. Have already finished 3 ml in my Reo Mini. I love it. I get a distinct tobacco in a distinct custard base. The synergy of these two gives me a vape, which is neither too custardy and sweet, nor too heavy on the tobacco. Just right. What surprised me as it was not mentioned in any of the reviews I read, is that I get cool on both the inhale and the exhale.
> Will certainly buy again if the opportunity arises.


Sounds interesting. Is this available from any local vendors @Andre ?


----------



## Andre

KB_314 said:


> Sounds interesting. Is this available from any local vendors @Andre ?


Nope, not that I know of. According to @Tom VCT from Ripe Vapes available from @Sir Vape is very similar.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314

Mindless office ADV - Today I vaped the tail-end of a well steeped bottle of 5P Gambit, 6mg, on a K4 with a 1.3ohm coil, Japanese cotton wick, at around 14/15W. I think I smiled after each vape. Really enjoying this Pallas K4 from @kimbo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

KB_314 said:


> Sounds interesting. Is this available from any local vendors @Andre ?





Andre said:


> Nope, not that I know of. According to @Tom VCT from Ripe Vapes available from @Sir Vape is very similar.



yip, go for VCT as it is readily available in SA

As we have learnt....taste is subjective. But to me its similar, with VCT a tad better. I actually did a while back a back-to-back comparison, for me to find out which one is better, or rather worthwhile of reordering. 2 Kayfuns at about 0.5 Ohm, fired by the same Vanilla and filled with either one.

For me the Smoked Custard wins, because of economical reasons:
20€ for NBB and 27,50€ for VCT, combined with being so close made it an economical decision to reorder Smoked Custard


----------



## Tom

@Andre check this out:
https://www.getvape.co.uk/

unreal prices for NBB. A few days ago all strenghts were still available....but for this price it had to go fast


----------



## KB_314

Tom said:


> yip, go for VCT as it is readily available in SA
> 
> As we have learnt....taste is subjective. But to me its similar, with VCT a tad better. I actually did a while back a back-to-back comparison, for me to find out which one is better, or rather worthwhile of reordering. 2 Kayfuns at about 0.5 Ohm, fired by the same Vanilla and filled with either one.
> 
> For me the Smoked Custard wins, because of economical reasons:
> 20€ for NBB and 27,50€ for VCT, combined with being so close made it an economical decision to reorder Smoked Custard


Thanks @Tom - VCT caught my eye the other day, but I will definitely give it a shot after reading these posts


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> @Andre check this out:
> https://www.getvape.co.uk/
> 
> unreal prices for NBB. A few days ago all strenghts were still available....but for this price it had to go fast


Thanks @Tom. Got some from VapersHouse at a special the other day.


----------



## CloudSurfer

@gripen the Jell-O shots is pretty dam awesome you. I could only get the 12 mg nic so if you Vape on it to long it feels like you've had a few shots especially with a sub ohm build


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guunie

Today I'll be vaping on langman's allsorts! Mmmmm so so good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gripen

@CloudSurfer i agree the jello shots are very nice,i run mine threw my tugboat rda with a 0.8ohm duel coil buld.very owesome flavor and very decant vape.


----------



## CloudSurfer

Had Me Some Looper with Milk for Breakfast. Breakfast of Champions. Happy Friday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CloudSurfer

gripen said:


> @CloudSurfer i agree the jello shots are very nice,i run mine threw my tugboat rda with a 0.8ohm duel coil buld.very owesome flavor and very decant vape.


@gripen Quite Enjoyed it with my Doge RDA, best way to distract the news on the TV when the fam tries to listen to Zuma.


----------



## gripen

hahahahaha fantastic @CloudSurfer.happy friday buddy.be safe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Ripe VCT in the Lemo, Vaponaute Into the Wild in the Gob, Jimmy's Caramel Pear in the EgoONE and just filled the Delta 2 with some Purple Alien. Let's get this day started. Happy Friday peeps

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

DIY strawberry mint v2.0 - surprisingly good

And the lovely, silky smooth Ambrosia.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tropical Ice in Avril and Lily and now that I have a new batch of Tropical Ice Cloud Blowing version I'm going to put the Atlantis and the Subtank Mini through their paces!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

Got a bad sinusitis. .....thank goodness for Menthol Ice  still had a full one ib my arsenal. But i would not be able to vape it as an ADV. Its already too much for me.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

been vaping melindas nilla custard and my diy of snake oil.loving it.


----------



## Barak

im am trying some new flavours. Currently I am jumping around between Bound by the crown, Select Reserve Old Gold and Krave Pulse. Bound by the crown is amazing. this is my primary day to day at the moment. Then a close second is the Old Gold. This was my first RY4 type liquid and it took me a day or two to get used to it, but know i quite like it. The crave Pulse is a bit of a weird one. kind of tastes like perfume to me, but not bad overall.


----------



## Junkdoggy

Ego One + Zombie Blood = Clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Tom said:


> Got a bad sinusitis. .....thank goodness for Menthol Ice  still had a full one ib my arsenal. But i would not be able to vape it as an ADV. Its already too much for me.....


Could not do more then one and a half tank of it..... it got too much 

Now Sugar Bear from Cuttwood. Awesome juice. I was never keen on cinnamon juice.....but this will be re ordered!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

got a gift from @Arthster today.the AIREK rda on my m50 mini,a 0.8ohm deul coil buld at 25watts,finishing it off with a hint of skyblue vaping ambrosia.yummy yum yum.
​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Nicoticket - GCD (My favourite cinnamon liquid)
Cuttwood - Sugar Bear (My second best cinnamon liquid) 
Nicoticket - Radioactive (A bit of a let down, i expected a hardcore tobacco)
Nicoticket - Raz Cup (Pure nomness!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Nicoticket - GCD (My favourite cinnamon liquid)
> Cuttwood - Sugar Bear (My second best cinnamon liquid)
> Nicoticket - Radioactive (A bit of a let down, i expected a hardcore tobacco)
> Nicoticket - Raz Cup (Pure nomness!)


Ah, did your parcel arrive at last?


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Ah, did your parcel arrive at last?



Unfortunately not  I caved and placed an order with @ShaneW 

I also think its safe to say my missing order will kill me if i vape it, as its 18mg and now im hovering between 6 and 12


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Unfortunately not  I caved and placed an order with @ShaneW
> 
> I also think its safe to say my missing order will kill me if i vape it, as its 18mg and now im hovering between 6 and 12


Oh man, my heart bleeds for you. What I did was to bombard customer.services@postoffice.co.za with emails asking them to please help with tracking my parcel, which was shipped on such and such a date. It then suddenly appeared. Whether my bombardment helped at all is another question.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Oh man, my heart bleeds for you. What I did was to bombard customer.services@postoffice.co.za with emails asking them to please help with tracking my parcel, which was shipped on such and such a date. It then suddenly appeared. Whether my bombardment helped at all is another question.



Thanks for this @Andre  Hopefully i can track it down this way...

Did you also take yours on the cheapest shipping option at the time?


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks for this @Andre  Hopefully i can track it down this way...
> 
> Did you also take yours on the cheapest shipping option at the time?


Yes, I did. Still tracked though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Vaped a smorgasbord of flavours today. 

Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil - A slightly sugared citrus with anise.
Vaponaute's Under the Sea - Minty mints balanced with fruit and herbs.
5 Pawns Bowden's Mate - Chocolate mint with slight vanilla exhale.
Ripe Vapes Coconut Thai - Lemongrass with coconut.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

Snake Oil for me too  my treat for today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Guunie

Just got my diy starterkit from melinda and I'm so excited to get started on my own juice! Dragonfruit it is!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keith Milton

Just bought myself some Suicide Bunny (Mothers Milk) and it is the best buy so far, still also need to test the Vape King Mocha, on a istick 30w in a Kangertech Sub Tank Mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keith Milton



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

@Guunie diy is lots of fun.ive been spending so much time as possible making my own diy juice.and it came out owesome,few of them i had to make a bit of slight changes but otherwise its all fantastic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Ripe Vapes - Coconut Thai
Ripe Vapes - Monkey Snack
Bombies - Agent P (well steeped)
DIY Blueberry waffles


----------



## Andre

capetocuba said:


> Ripe Vapes - Coconut Thai
> Ripe Vapes - Monkey Snack
> Bombies - Agent P (well steeped)
> DIY Blueberry waffles


And how do you like the Ripe Vapes jooses?


----------



## capetocuba

@Andre they are top juices with VCT being a winner, which will be reordered shortly. The Coconut Thai is incredibly authentic tasting and oh so thick!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gripen

just vaped some diy juices i made and then of coarse skyblue vaping ambrosia and happy holidays.


----------



## Guunie

I vaped some dragonfruit cream and ate some dragonfruit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Been using Mount Baker Extreme Ice for the last few hours for a change from Tropical Ice... it so reminds me of Wicks Bubble Gum but a Menthol version!


----------



## Smoke187

Been vaping Aisle 7 and some duchess and its just awesome juice


----------



## Guunie

Today I will be vaping on some lemon creams...mmmm good old diy


----------



## Guunie

Preparing for winter with some Diy wintergreen in a 50/50 pg vg mix. Mmmmm it's good but needs some cream with it


----------



## Andre

5P Bowden's Mate, as always.
Tark's Matador
Nicoticket Custard's Last Stand


----------



## vaalboy

Reo 1 - Ripe Vapes VCT - super jummy!
Reo 2 - Halo Tribeca


----------



## Juntau

Monster melons in delta 2 on smok Xpro M80 plus , clouds and flavour 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> Reo 1 - Ripe Vapes VCT - super jummy!
> Reo 2 - Halo Tribeca


Please describe what you taste in VCT? How sweet?


----------



## Jakey

Juntau said:


> Monster melons in delta 2 on smok Xpro M80 plus , clouds and flavour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


only thing good about that pic is the resolution


----------



## Rob Fisher

Avril - Tropical Ice
Kiera - Under the Sea

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Today I went on a binge

Unflavoured
Bombies - Black out City
Nicoticket Frenilla
Suicide Bunny - Derailed

yummy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt

Rob Fisher said:


> Avril - Tropical Ice
> Kiera - Under the Sea



Under the Sea is awesome stuff I'm running a bit low on that.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gazzacpt said:


> Under the Sea is awesome stuff I'm running a bit low on that.



Happily I'm not... I ordered 2 bottles and then I forgot I had ordered and ordered 2 more! And I only vape 5ml's of it every now and again so I'm pretty much set for Under the Sea for some time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Andre said:


> Please describe what you taste in VCT? How sweet?



Hi @Andre, bare in mind I'm not a juicy connoisseur but my personal opinion is that it is a mild but vibrant juice with really good vanilla tones. I don't find it too sweet, but I needed a break after vaping 3 or so ml's

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Voodoo's Dark Forest 
Craft Vapour Daring Danish
Skyblue Ambrosia

.... so basically, it was a premium juice day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Voodoo's Dark Forest
> Craft Vapour Daring Danish
> Skyblue Ambrosia
> 
> .... so basically, it was a premium juice day!


How are you finding the daring Danish? Could you describe it?


----------



## Andre

Ripe Vapes Thai Coconut
Nicoticket H1N1
5P Bowden's Mate
Thenancara Antarctica

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Yiannaki said:


> How are you finding the daring Danish? Could you describe it?



It tastes spot on to the description- you get the pastry first (just like a Danish), then the custard filling (not overpowering towards custard) with a touch of fruit, which I think is cherry.

Very well balanced - not too custardy, so it always tastes like pastry. And the cherry (I think) is just a finishing touch.

Very nice!

The only problem, is again, I'm finding Nic too much, and I ordered it awhile ago, so I did so in 12mg. So the throat hit is a bit much for me. Would prefer 6mg I think.

It tastes like this looks...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Yiannaki

r0gue z0mbie said:


> It tastes spot on to the description- you get the pastry first (just like a Danish), then the custard filling (not overpowering towards custard) with a touch of fruit, which I think is cherry.
> 
> Very well balanced - not too custards, so it always tastes like pastry. And the cherry (I think) is just a finishing touch.
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> The only problem, is again I'm finding Nic too much, and I ordered it awhile ago, so I'll did so in 12mg. So the throat hit is a bit much for me. Would prefer 6mg I think.
> 
> It tastes like this looks...
> 
> View attachment 22772


Sold! I was worried it would be too heavy on the custard side. Seems very balanced by your description.

Now hopefully @Mauritz will have the 3mg, 80%vg option soon so I can get to ordering.

PS thanks for taking the time to break it down man

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

r0gue z0mbie said:


> It tastes spot on to the description- you get the pastry first (just like a Danish), then the custard filling (not overpowering towards custard) with a touch of fruit, which I think is cherry.
> 
> Very well balanced - not too custardy, so it always tastes like pastry. And the cherry (I think) is just a finishing touch.
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> The only problem, is again, I'm finding Nic too much, and I ordered it awhile ago, so I did so in 12mg. So the throat hit is a bit much for me. Would prefer 6mg I think.
> 
> It tastes like this looks...
> 
> View attachment 22772



Super description @r0gue z0mbie !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## brads

Im Vaping a Mix of Elvis breakfast and Black Cigar....weird but good

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Genosmate

In the past couple of days and for the first time in almost two years vaping its not been a flat out menthol adv for me

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Andre said:


> Ripe Vapes Thai Coconut
> Nicoticket H1N1
> 5P Bowden's Mate
> Thenancara Antarctica



Hi @Andre 

How are you finding the Thai Coconut?

I have been thinking about ordering a bottle of that. I just finished a bottle of the Monkey Snack


----------



## Andre

BioHAZarD said:


> Hi @Andre
> 
> How are you finding the Thai Coconut?
> 
> I have been thinking about ordering a bottle of that. I just finished a bottle of the Monkey Snack


It is most awesome for me, have already almost finished a bottle. See my review here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ripe-vapes-juice-reviews.t9092/
They are out of stock in 12 mg, but still have 3 and 6 mg.
When re-stocking @Sir Vape?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Order being placed this week. Just waiting on the VCT Select Reserve to be ready


----------



## Andre

Sir Vape said:


> Order being placed this week. Just waiting on the VCT Select Reserve to be ready


Thank you....uhmm, Select Reserve sounds interesting.


----------



## Sir Vape

That it does. Steeped in Oak Barrels

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Andre said:


> It is most awesome for me, have already almost finished a bottle. See my review here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ripe-vapes-juice-reviews.t9092/
> They are out of stock in 12 mg, but still have 3 and 6 mg.
> When re-stocking @Sir Vape?



Will definitely have to give it a go then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Still Tropical Ice but dripping Kilo Cereal Milk in-between!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## rogue zombie

I'm really not into tubes, but damn that mod is pretty

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Manbearzombie

Today I tried the Electrostix Sweet Tobacco juice which is their take on the RY4 concoction. 

I must say, I really like it. I don't have any other point of reference as far as the RY4 flavours go, but I think they pulled it off pretty well. Very pleasant, sweet flavour with good vapour production.

I've only had their coffee cream flavour before today and I also found that to be really enjoyable. I think at the end of the month I'll try some more of their flavours because so far I am totally satisfied. Plus the vapour production beats all the other stuff I've tried so far. For reference I've only tried some of the the Hats, Twisp, DigiCig (also pretty good) and Liqua flavours so far along with the Electrostix stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

TopQ Coffee - iStick with mPT3 - I still think this is the best coffee on the planet.
Hurricane Florida Orange Creamsicle - iStick with Mini Nautilus
Traditional Juice Indian Giver - Spinner 2 with EMOW, Shamus Mech Mod with Derringer and REO with Cyclone!
Tropical Ice - REO with Cyclone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lulu.antiflag

Today i vaped yogie from.vape king was good flavour a little catchy on the throat but good all round in my reo with my black odin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

VM - Menthol (no added concentrates)
Bombies - Seven Seas
SkyBlue - Strawberry Snap

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Traditional Juice Indian Giver - Spinner 2 with EMOW, Shamus Mech Mod with Derringer and REO with Cyclone!


Tell us more about this one please @Rob Fisher. Seeing the progression to a Reo, there must have been something to it for you.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Tell us more about this one please @Rob Fisher. Seeing the progression to a Reo, there must have been something to it for you.



I did a video on it but when I started to edit the show I thought it was lame and nuked it... it's a juice @Paulie sent me and it's a Deep Fried Ice Cream covered in Powdered sugar. It damn delicious! The Derringer Dripper was a little too severe for the juice but the cloud production was massive... and I still find myself dripping in it from time to time all day... 

The best taste yesterday came from the3 EMOW on a Spinner 2 but on day 2 the stupid coil on the EMOW seems to be history... maybe I'm just used to a fresh rayon wick at least once a day... as soon as the Hurricane juice in the Nautilus Mini is finished I'm going to try the juice in there on the iStick...

Just talking about wicks I have just changed the rayon wick in the REO and despite the wick I took out looking perfectly white and operational the change of wick was the way forward... absolutely delicious! This so tastes like Ice Cream it's scarey!

Can't quite work out why the change of wick makes such a difference... a fresh wick makes it just perfect! The 24 hour old wick muted the taste and caught me in the throat... 1,2Ω coil with Rayon in the Cyclone with fresh rayon wick is damn delicious!

Kiera is going to be handling ice cream juice for a while!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kiera the REO and Traditional Juice - Indian Giver loaded!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## lulu.antiflag

Rob Fisher said:


> Kiera the REO and Traditional Juice - Indian Giver loaded!
> 
> View attachment 23039


Looks sick

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## John

Today I mixed some DIY Watermelon, sweet raspberry and a touch of menthol - it's like a fruit basket exploded in my mouth!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Happy Holidays by Skybluevaping.
Bowden's Mate by 5P
Matador by Tark's Select Reserve
Seven Seas by Bombies

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff&Pass

Rob Fisher said:


> It would be interesting to know what everyone vapes (Juice wise) each day... one juice all day or multiple?
> 
> Most of the day I used VM Menthol Ice like I always do... but did quite a bit of VM Pineapple and then a little VM Choc Mint and my VM Candyfloss is always a treat! Using topQ menthol at the moment because my VM Menthol Ice has reached Code Red status... just hope the bulk purchase arrives before the weekend!


 
I only started 5 days ago after stopping my 40+ ciggs a day, but sofar still on Chinese brand e-scape(I know) but noob...lol, I mix 50%marlboro nicotine free with 50%redbull 12mg nicotine and about 0.4ml/hr.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Puff&Pass said:


> I only started 5 days ago after stopping my 40+ ciggs a day, but sofar still on Chinese brand e-scape(I know) but noob...lol, I mix 50%marlboro nicotine free with 50%redbull 12mg nicotine and about 0.4ml/hr.


Most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/
Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John

Rob Fisher said:


> Kiera the REO and Traditional Juice - Indian Giver loaded!
> 
> View attachment 23039



That is one FINE looking device there @Rob Fisher, love that colour combo!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Rocket Sheep Purple Alien
Nicoticket Rootbeer
Five Pawns Bowden's Mate
Witchers Brew Blackbird

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Vape Elixir - Incognito
Krave - Gold
VooDoo - Dark Forest

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

baksteen8168 said:


> Vape Elixir - Incognito
> Krave - Gold
> VooDoo - Dark Forest


Your impressions on the Dark Forest? Compared to Bowden's Mate, if you have tried same as well.


----------



## brads

Vaping on World Wonders - Colossus today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Andre said:


> Your impressions on the Dark Forest? Compared to Bowden's Mate, if you have tried same as well.


Not 100% Bowdens, but very close. Bowdens is still the better of the two, but I am really enjoying Dark Forest. (and the price is a winner  )

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

baksteen8168 said:


> Not 100% Bowdens, but very close. Bowdens is still the better of the two, but I am really enjoying Dark Forest. (and the price is a winner  )


Ah, thanks, mine is on the way. Good to hear you think it is close, which is what some other members also said. Yes, at the price and looking at future stock of 5P - a potential winner for me, for sure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Andre said:


> Ah, thanks, mine is on the way. Good to hear you think it is close, which is what some other members also said. Yes, at the price and looking at future stock of 5P - a potential winner for me, for sure.



I think you will like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brads

Im On Bombies Seven Seas today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Nicoticket - CLS
Krave - Gold
LV - Red Bull

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

ANML - Carnage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brads

Vaping on Vape Elixr Black Cigar with a few drops of Vape Elixr Hypermint.....smooth and minty!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom

Nicks Blissful Brews - SWAG....my favourite from this line. Hazelnut Cream style

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168

VooDoo - Gravestone
VooDoo - Dark Forest
Krave - Gold

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brads

Vaping on Vape Elixr Shipwrecked today!


----------



## FireFly

Vaping my Banana Bread with 4 drops of Koolada in my Subtank... Wow... It became awesome, was not nice before, but now it is perfect! (if I do say so myself)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

No Change for me today

VooDoo - Gravestone
VooDoo - Dark Forest
Krave - Gold


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

Vaping on ANML Carnage today. It would definitely be my ADV if i wasn't so scared of running out of it and not being able to order more!


----------



## capetocuba

CRFT Strawberry Blonde on my Derringer, Grants Custard on my Freak Show & Cuttwood Unicorn Milk in my Billow. Had a tank of Looper prior... vaping heaven

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

A momentous day for me - for the first time since December of 2013 my Reo Grand dedicated to 5P Bowden's Mate has received a worthy alternative: Voodoo Vapour Dark Forest! My wallet is 
Also vaping Tark's Matador, Vaponaute Under the Sea and Ripe Vapes Thai Coconut.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Andre said:


> A momentous day for me - for the first time since December of 2013 my Reo Grand dedicated to 5P Bowden's Mate has received a worthy alternative: Voodoo Vapour Dark Forest! My wallet is
> Also vaping Tark's Matador, Vaponaute Under the Sea and Ripe Vapes Thai Coconut.


Really glad you're liking Dark Forest, Andre! My favorite from Voodoo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today was a Tropical Ice day from start to finish! Cloud Blowing versions in the Goblin and Atlantis and Std Tropical Ice in the Cyclone!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## capetocuba

Rob Fisher said:


> Today was a Tropical Ice day from start to finish! Cloud Blowing versions in the Goblin and Atlantis and Std Tropical Ice in the Cyclone!
> 
> View attachment 23360


Mr Fisher don't you ever get vapours tongue from all that orange stuff?


----------



## Rob Fisher

capetocuba said:


> Mr Fisher don't you ever get vapours tongue from all that orange stuff?



Nope not for a long time... I do tend to lose the Coconut but the menthol carries me... and then some days I play with other juices and have some fun and when I eventually reach for Avril the pure bliss returns!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Some Fight Your Fate, Polar Express and of course, as usual, my own brilliant creations 

That polar express is too much. Blows my head off. One toot a day eeees eeeenaaaafff!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Finished the entire bottle of ANML Looper - I swear that stuff is soooooo addictive. All gone now. So sad now

Finished the last of my ANML - Carnage - it's good but it is not looper good.

For once the marketing hype surrounding Looper was spot on

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Axel from Vapeclub with a few drops of koolada
Gravestone from Voodoo
Nana Cream from Bombies with a few drops of koolada
Ambrosia from SkyBlue with a few drops of koolada

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## free3dom

Cool it @Alex

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Five Pawns day today, well almost.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## brads

Bacco b by bombies...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Balsak

Vapeking Shipwrecked and brownies a real nightmare, still searching for a nice tobacco that isnt sweet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brads

Try black cigar...


----------



## Balsak

tried that before liked the shipwrecked more for me it tastes more like tobacco


----------



## Rob Fisher

The last of my Indian Giver from Traditional Juice in the Atlantis... this is such an awesome juice and it's a long time since I have finished a bottle of juice that isn't Tropical Ice! The description of deep fried ice cream with powered sugar on top is so accurate!

Then Tropical Ice in Avril and Cloud version of tropical ice in the other Atlantis.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## brads

SB Madrina today,really tasty melon flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Rocket Sheep Purple Alien .....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> Rocket Sheep Purple Alien .....


One of my favourites. How does it compare to Grants?


----------



## Silver

Vape Craving Adventure with added VM Menthol concentrate drops 

Quite nice actually. Gives a nice coolness to the piña colada type flavour

On the Nuppin. Lung hitting. Lots of vapour!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

Andre said:


> One of my favourites. How does it compare to Grants?


Taste wise. ....not to be compared. PA is a fruity vape with custard influence. GVC is pure vanilla custard. Both awesome juices, with GVC being more of an ADV for me

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

The menu right now:

Bombies Black Out City
Voodoo Vapour Dark Forest
Rocket Sheep Enterprise

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Valesidecc

The E-liquid Project: The Daddler

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## brads

KC Fight your Fate

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GadgetFreak

HURRICANE VAPOR: Twilight Cavendish 18mg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZeeZi169

Melinda's Nilla custard

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168

VooDoo - Gravestone
Krave - Pulse

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Complex Chaos - Coconut Comfort & Cinnamon Cookies

Really really yummy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## brads

VE Black Cigar,Hypermint with a bit of Banana


----------



## Tom

Nicoticket Grandma Cinnamon Danish.... very very nice. Will have to do a back-to-back with Sugar Bear to see which one is better. Good thing is.....both are now available at the same supplier here. vapor-freak.de

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Krave - Pulse
Bombies - Seven Seas
Voodoo - Gravestone


----------



## RoSsIkId

My last bit of heavenly t bobas mix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

RoSsIkId said:


> My last bit of heavenly t bobas mix




I see heathers is on special at juicy joes.


----------



## RoSsIkId

baksteen8168 said:


> I see heathers is on special at juicy joes.



Already spoke to my dealer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rvdwesth

IGO W4 with a .8 ohm dual and alternate some Black Cigar and Plasma Juice from Vape Elixir today.


----------



## brads

Subtank Mini at 1.1Ohm, Colossus by World Wonders


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

SB - Madrina
Nicoticket - Gravity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Tom said:


> Nicoticket Grandma Cinnamon Danish.... very very nice. Will have to do a back-to-back with Sugar Bear to see which one is better. Good thing is.....both are now available at the same supplier here. vapor-freak.de


I like the Sugarbear more. The GCD is strong in flavor. Sugarbear is more subtle.


----------



## Frank Zef

Today I got some Vape Elixir, Pink Spot and Stardust as a gift.
Pink Spot is fantastic, the Stardust might need some time to grow on me.


----------



## BuzzGlo

nothing good  

Cheese cake 
mango 
vanilla


----------



## Tom

TylerD said:


> I like the Sugarbear more. The GCD is strong in flavor. Sugarbear is more subtle.


thats what I thought too...but its about 2-3 weeks already since I had Sugar Bear. I think I will do a proper back-to-back this weekend....if I have the time


----------



## Andre

Cosmic Fog - The Shocker
Tarks Select Reserve - Matador
Bombies - Black Out City
5 Pawns - Bowden's Mate


----------



## BioHAZarD

Vapour Mountain

Berry Blaze (Awesome)
Choc Mint (Awesome)
Tropical Ice - I have no idea how @Rob Fisher does it. I think it has cleaned out every passage in my body. He must be superhuman.

Well done @Oupa for some awesome juices

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## crack2483

The E-Liquid Project from Cape Cartel. 
The Daddler. 
If you like Diddle Daddle you'll like this. The taste is pretty damn close. Sweet caramel and even the actual popcorn taste comes through.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tom

TylerD said:


> I like the Sugarbear more. The GCD is strong in flavor. Sugarbear is more subtle.


so, I am busy doing a back-to-back as I am typing. Right now I am actually very unsure which one is better....they are quite different. Sugar Bear is less cinnamon. Much less. 
As I have just grown to like Cinnamon juices, maybe its just a phase....therefore I would lean towards GCD atm.

Make no mistake....both are really awesome though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Mostly E-Liquid Project - Cowboy's Apple Pie from VapeCartel in my White Reo Grand on the Nuppin atty, amazing juice

And Bombies Bacco B thanks to @Paulie on the Blue Reo Grand with the Derringer atty.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Coera

Craft vapour - wild wiberry. - oooh yea its chucking!! Great juice
Craft vapour - yellow submarine. - some banana bread anyone?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Last few days has been fairly consistent

VM Choc Mint with Coffee concentrate added
VM Strawberry with Menthol concentrate added
WB - Blackbird

And for the very first time, *unflavoured* 18mg. (VM uncut)

Most interesting...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> Last few days has been fairly consistent
> 
> VM Choc Mint with Coffee concentrate added
> VM Strawberry with Menthol concentrate added
> WB - Blackbird
> 
> And for the very first time, *unflavoured* 18mg. (VM uncut)
> 
> Most interesting...


How is the choc mint with the coffee concentrate?. Does it reduce the mint?

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

BioHAZarD said:


> How is the choc mint with the coffee concentrate?. Does it reduce the mint?
> 
> Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk



Hi @BioHAZarD 

I have found that the coffee just rounds it off so well. Been vaping this for many months now and like it a lot. I add 5 drops of coffee concentrate into 5ml of Choc Mint. 

I find the choc in the Choc mint juice has a bit of a "cheap" taste to it which for me slightly spoils an otherwise unbelievable juice. Dont get me wrong, I like Choc Mint as is, but the choc tastes a bit like those button chocolates. 

My mom said to me one day i should add some coffee concentrate, so I tried it for a laugh. I was quite amazed. It takes away that "cheapish" choc nuance and makes the choc softer and more "premium" tasting. The coffee doesnt transform it into a coffee vape, just gives it a slightly more sophisticated taste. And it doesnt affect the mint much at all. I have tried 3 drops, 4 drops, up to 8 drops of the coffee concentrate and found that 5 drops per 5ml (my Reo bottle) is best. @Oupa's coffee concentrate is a deep dark roasted coffee. Its superb. 

For me, the result is a great vape and i like it because its well priced and readily available - and its local. 
And local is lekker!

I am tired of vaping a great new premium juice and then its discontinued... At least I know this one will stay. And @Oupa promises me he will not lose the Choc Mint recipe

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> Hi @BioHAZarD
> 
> I have found that the coffee just rounds it off so well. Been vaping this for many months now and like it a lot. I add 5 drops of coffee concentrate into 5ml of Choc Mint.
> 
> I find the choc in the Choc mint juice has a bit of a "cheap" taste to it which for me slightly spoils an otherwise unbelievable juice. Dont get me wrong, I like Choc Mint as is, but the choc tastes a bit like those button chocolates.
> 
> My mom said to me one day i should add some coffee concentrate, so I tried it for a laugh. I was quite amazed. It takes away that "cheapish" choc nuance and makes the choc softer and more "premium" tasting. The coffee doesnt transform it into a coffee vape, just gives it a slightly more sophisticated taste. And it doesnt affect the mint much at all. I have tried 3 drops, 4 drops, up to 8 drops of the coffee concentrate and found that 5 drops per 5ml (my Reo bottle) is best. @Oupa's coffee concentrate is a deep dark roasted coffee. Its superb.
> 
> For me, the result is a great vape and i like it because its well priced and readily available - and its local.
> And local is lekker!
> 
> I am tired of vaping a great new premium juice and then its discontinued... At least I know this one will stay. And @Oupa promises me he will not lose the Choc Mint recipe


Thanks @Silver

I will definitely give it a try. Thanks for the comprehensive feedback. The search for the perfect ADV is long one  but so much fun

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

BioHAZarD said:


> Thanks @Silver
> 
> I will definitely give it a try. Thanks for the comprehensive feedback. The search for the perfect ADV is long one  but so much fun
> 
> Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk



Agreed

I think we all need to strive for a few solid local juices that we can rely on

I have my menthol one sorted (VM Strawberry with menthol)
My richer chocolaty one (Choc Mint Coffee)

My tobacco ones are international at this stage (WB Blackbird and one or two HHV ones)

The rest are just for trying out new juices in the name of Science and fun

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keyaam

Unflavored 6mg in the reo all day.


----------



## Tom

Tried today Philipp Rocke Grand Reserve. ....omg. No wonder its been on the most wanted list. The nuttiness is from Walnuts, imho. I love Walnuts. The last good Walnut flavour I had with Seattle Vapor Bounty Hunter. But this one here is better. More complex. Just had a little bit from a mate; who just got it from a pre order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

ANML Looper...great juice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Tom said:


> Tried today Philipp Rocke Grand Reserve. ....omg.



No nic? I'm not quite there yet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD

Shuffling through :
The Virus by Nicoticket
Old Gold by Select Reserve
Temptation by HHV

Nom Nom NOM!!


----------



## Tom

r0gue z0mbie said:


> No nic? I'm not quite there yet


lol.... now i understand the spelling mistakes in your nick too

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Coera

Does anybody know what is the pg/vg in suicide bunny?


----------



## Tom

left overs now....Frenilla


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pretty much only vaped Tropical Ice all weekend! Man I love this juice!

Oh and I had two puffs of my Deep Fried Ice Cream (Indian Giver)... I think I will run out before the juice arrives from the US this week hopefully!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Rob Fisher said:


> Deep Fried Ice Cream (Indian Giver)



This is another juice I am keeping in mind. There is a vape shop in the UK, but with the current € - Pound exchange rate juices are too expensive there.

Another juice I am waiting for is Milkman. https://www.vapor-freak.de/E-Liquid/The-Vaping-Rabbit/THE-MILKMAN


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tom said:


> This is another juice I am keeping in mind. There is a vape shop in the UK, but with the current € - Pound exchange rate juices are too expensive there.
> 
> Another juice I am waiting for is Milkman. https://www.vapor-freak.de/E-Liquid/The-Vaping-Rabbit/THE-MILKMAN



I love the look of the bottle and packaging for Milkman but my juice expert @Paulie says it's not a juice for me and he knows me well! He found me the Indian Giver!

@Tom you must try Indian Giver if you fancy vaping ice cream! So authentic!


----------



## Tom

Rob Fisher said:


> I love the look of the bottle and packaging for Milkman but my juice expert @Paulie says it's not a juice for me and he knows me well! He found me the Indian Giver!
> 
> @Tom you must try Indian Giver if you fancy vaping ice cream! So authentic!


yip...I do like the creamy juices  got my eyes out for it....gotta be in € Land though at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

that is a UK stockist: http://www.ecigroom.co.uk/products/traditional-juice-indian-giver?variant=987523201

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Smoked Custard (Nick's Blissful Brews)
Bowden's Mate (5P)
Enterprise (Rocket Sheep)


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I love the look of the bottle and packaging for Milkman but my juice expert @Paulie says it's not a juice for me and he knows me well! He found me the Indian Giver!
> 
> @Tom you must try Indian Giver if you fancy vaping ice cream! So authentic!



@Rob Fisher , @Paulie was saying today how chuffed he was that he managed to find you another juice you liked. He said it was hard to get you another juice but he was so glad he could!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , @Paulie was saying today how chuffed he was that he managed to find you another juice you liked. He said it was hard to get you another juice but he was so glad he could!



It was so appreciated as well! And he sent it to me free along with a whole heap of Bombies to giveaway! @Paulie is a CLASS act!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## brads

Ambrosia yesterday.
RY4 with a bit of French vanilla added for me today.


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> Hi @BioHAZarD
> 
> I have found that the coffee just rounds it off so well. Been vaping this for many months now and like it a lot. I add 5 drops of coffee concentrate into 5ml of Choc Mint.
> 
> I find the choc in the Choc mint juice has a bit of a "cheap" taste to it which for me slightly spoils an otherwise unbelievable juice. Dont get me wrong, I like Choc Mint as is, but the choc tastes a bit like those button chocolates.
> 
> My mom said to me one day i should add some coffee concentrate, so I tried it for a laugh. I was quite amazed. It takes away that "cheapish" choc nuance and makes the choc softer and more "premium" tasting. The coffee doesnt transform it into a coffee vape, just gives it a slightly more sophisticated taste. And it doesnt affect the mint much at all. I have tried 3 drops, 4 drops, up to 8 drops of the coffee concentrate and found that 5 drops per 5ml (my Reo bottle) is best. @Oupa's coffee concentrate is a deep dark roasted coffee. Its superb.
> 
> For me, the result is a great vape and i like it because its well priced and readily available - and its local.
> And local is lekker!
> 
> I am tired of vaping a great new premium juice and then its discontinued... At least I know this one will stay. And @Oupa promises me he will not lose the Choc Mint recipe


Ordered 200mls of choc mint and a bottle of the coffee concentrate.

Will let you know what i think

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brads

Vaping the same as yesterday!


----------



## Schuller

Hi there,
So I finally got my Mod and RTA sorted the way I like, Sigelei 150W and Goblin RTA with a 1.0ohm build, Vapes like a dream, 
I have been playing around with some juice 6mg and 0mg, 
Is there anyone that would sponsor me some Juice to try ? JHB area would be easier for me to collect,
Also willing to purchase some international juice you don't like ...


----------



## Andre

Strawnilla (Nicoticket)
Sixty-Four (5P)
Van Gogh (Tarks)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I vaped nothing but Tropique Mentholées Glace!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BuzzGlo

Skyblue Nilla Custard 
My mix of 
TopQ Straws menthol
VK Mango
VK Vanilla
VM Banana Cinnamon

Still working out the proportions but its a lekkah vape most of the time ( Careful with the mango its a potent flavor)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

BuzzGlo said:


> Skyblue Nilla Custard
> My mix of
> TopQ Straws menthol
> VK Mango
> VK Vanilla
> VM Banana Cinnamon
> 
> Still working out the proportions but its a lekkah vape most of the time ( Careful with the mango its a potent flavor)



Interesting combo @BuzzGlo 
I have tried adding menthol concentrate to my VM Banana Cream before and really didnt like it at all. I prefer the menthol with strawberry or other mixed fruits. Not sure if it was the banana or the cream part of banana cream - but it didnt taste nice. I see your mix includes banana cinnamon. Maybe the cinammon makes it better. How much of the Straws Menthol do you put in?


----------



## BuzzGlo

Silver said:


> Interesting combo @BuzzGlo
> I have tried adding menthol concentrate to my VM Banana Cream before and really didnt like it at all. I prefer the menthol with strawberry or other mixed fruits. Not sure if it was the banana or the cream part of banana cream - but it didnt taste nice. I see your mix includes banana cinnamon. Maybe the cinammon makes it better. How much of the Straws Menthol do you put in?



Moved this discussion to here
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/blending.t10316/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

SB Madrina and VE Pink Spot for this morning


----------



## brads

VK Berry Blaze

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

VM Strawberry with menthol concentrate added
VM Berry blaze with menthol concentrate added
VM Clear cut (unflavoured)
WB Blackbird

All going well. Nice combo


----------



## BuzzGlo

skyblue ambrosia 3mg
vape mountain cappuccino 12mg ( heavy days )


----------



## ShaneW

Voodoo - red devil 
Jimmy the juice man - shurb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pieman

Got a SkyBlue tasting kit. So loaded 2 flavors into the RDA's.
Melinda's Nilla Custard - awesome flavor
Amaretto - Not really my cup of tea, but not that bad either.

And then, Jimmy the Juice Man Creme Brûlée. Sjeez, this will be a definite keeper. The burnt sugar is there with a light taste of banana when exhaling. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

unflavoured VG
Axel custom


----------



## Lim

Mix of sucker punch and Menthol burning with Double Micro Dragon at 150 Watt 1.6 Ohm ... start of a great Easter weekend! 

Happy Easter everyone


----------



## Lim

Pieman said:


> Got a SkyBlue tasting kit. So loaded 2 flavors into the RDA's.
> Melinda's Nilla Custard - awesome flavor
> Amaretto - Not really my cup of tea, but not that bad either.
> 
> And then, Jimmy the Juice Man Creme Brûlée. Sjeez, this will be a definite keeper. The burnt sugar is there with a light taste of banana when exhaling.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





That Creme Brulee looks interesting!


----------



## yuganp

Alex said:


> unflavoured VG
> Axel custom



@Alex what's this Axel that you keep on talking about. Cannot find it anywhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pieman

x56696e9b said:


> That Creme Brulee looks interesting!



Have not been vaping that long but have tasted quite a few different flavours from @Frank Zef and @Q-Ball, and this is one of the best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

yuganp said:


> @Alex what's this Axel that you keep on talking about. Cannot find it anywhere.



It's like Nanner Bear, and then... I sometimes change it to Polar Bear. (Made by @VapeGrrl) 
http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...u/longwinded_review_grizzly_vapes_3_bears_25/

Grizzly Vapes is the creation of resident ECR chemist Walter /u/Lolerwaffles sold by Lance at SteamMonkey.com.


All liquids were reviewed at 6mg predominantly on a dripper. I only have 10,000 characters here, so let’s cut to it.

Nanner Bear

First, a bit on isoamyl acetate. This is the organic compound used to impart a banana flavor to foods, candies, drinks and in many cases e-liquid. Isoamyl acetate occurs naturally in bananas and has a strong, characteristic odor and flavor you may associate with Runts banana candies. As you’ll read in the Wikipedia entry, the odor is strong enough that it’s used to test the efficacy of gas masks. Also note the _acetate_ portion of the name; its somewhat corrosive nature explains why many banana liquids tend to be tank crackers (or will dissolve your syringes if you’re into DIY). Alone, it tends to be a very one-note flavor and without supporting elements it will leave you with a very run-of-the-mill banana juice.

Nanner Bear is not a run-of-the-mill banana juice.

Spend a bit of time around ECR and you’ll read people positively gushing over this liquid. Across the board, you'll read the terms "complex," "unique" and even “completely indescribable.” It’s a careful and deliberate mix of flavors that truly exemplifies the use of balance and proportion in creating a flavor profile.

The primary component is unsurprisingly banana. However, in Nanner Bear it’s the _experience_ of a banana. Unsupported isoamyl acetate yields the generic candy banana flavor. Where candy gives you an impression of the fruit, Nanner Bear gives you the full effect of sinking your teeth into a fresh, starchy banana. “Starchy” is the best descriptor of the banana element. It feels creamy _in texture_ and massive, although it does not even hint at a cream _flavor_. There’s a heavy shade of taro here that enhances the “real banana” effect while also lending a flavor of it’s own. I’m reminded of taro mochi. The two complementary flavors form a provocative mixture that simultaneously augments each flavor alone and showcases both as distinct constituents.

Behind the banana and taro is a bed of nutty texture and a vague impression of smooth tobacco. Neither flavor is definitively identifiable as a specific nut or tobacco, but they’re present and serve to give the juice body. They also cast a welcome and earthy contrast to the liquid’s primary flavor. Nanner Bear is not a sweet liquid, relying more on the interplay of flavors to entertain your tastebuds instead of a banal sugar stimulation.

Nanner Bear still has another trick up it’s sleeve: an intriguing herbal “cooling” effect. It’s not menthol, mint, koolada, or anything like you’ve previously tasted in an e-liquid. It’s prominence varies depending on your equipment and even your mood, but regardless of these variables it’s sure to give you pause. I liken it to the ammonium ferric citrate tone found in Irn Bru soda or Scottish Saltire rock candy. It’s a tiny bit citrusy, a tiny bit anesthetic, and completely entrancing. I find myself chain vaping as I toy around with intensity of this herbal element.

Dissecting the components of Nanner Bear – while entertaining – forsakes the forest for the trees. Besides, I’m probably wrong about all this. Superlatives and flavor-guessing is only part of the equation.The real show here is the delicate and razor-sharp contrast of ingredients that meld into a cohesive yet peculiar flavor. The result is a considered e-liquid assembled with a watchmaker’s care.

Nanner Bear is a liquid where “just try it” truly has merit. Each session – each drag – affords a distinct and singular experience.

*Bottom Line: Vapers’ Rubik’s Cube™.*

*93/100*

Polar Bear

Polar Bear is Nanner Bear frozen with a dose of Axiom Vaping’s Icicles. I love menthol and I especially love Icicles (see my review).

The addition of Icicles to the Nanner Bear base does more than simply mentholate the flavor. I won’t rehash Nanner Bear; all its trappings are here as well. Icicles brightens each individual segment of the Nanner Bear flavor, allowing each to shine. It acts as glue, cementing the overall flavor profile into a refined and distinguished unit.

In particular, the minty menthol most accentuates the nutty, tobacco and herbal details. It’s refreshing and clean, yet the menthol does not linger or taint your mouth to other flavors.

At the risk of underselling Polar Bear, I don’t have much more to say. It’s a better Nanner Bear, and an otherworldly flavor in its own right.

*Bottom Line: **** You. Polar Bear.*

*99/100*

Koko Bear

Koko Bear is a darker take on the Nanner Bear base adding cocoa and a few other subtle tones to the mix. A restrained tinge of chocolate pervades both the inhale and exhale. The cocoa is semi-sweet, sharing characteristics with both velvety milk chocolate and brooding cocoa nibs. It doesn’t smack you in the face but is well-defined and an indisputable element of the flavor.

There’s a subdued vanilla pitch reminiscent of raw vanilla beans rather than sweetened vanilla extract. I get faint and intermittent wisps of the flavor, appearing only when necessary to balance things out. Koko Bear also delivers a hazy note of a hearty sweet-meal digestive biscuit. It’s oaty and mature, acting as a pleasant juxtaposition to chocolate and vanilla.

Koko Bear is a “take two” on Nanner Bear; a different prong on the same fork. It takes the flavor in a slightly different direction but feels like an “alternate ending” for Nanner. The banana is _slightly_ less apparent but still an integral component. The flavor profile is a bit more sure of itself. It’s Nanner Bear for the evening; Nanner Bear After Dark. I like both exactly equally.

*Bottom Line: Leather-bound, antique Nanner Bear.*

*93/100*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

Sugar Bear
Snake Oil
both are fantastic and both are in my pemanent rotation nowadays...reminds me, where did that rotation thread go?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil

Started the day with dark horse and now I've moved onto huntsman

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

The eliquid project - blueberry waffles
Nicoticket - frenilla
Rocket sheep - Enterprise

Its a sad day my enterpise is all done.


----------



## Rob Fisher

VM Tropical Ice
Cuttwood Monster Melons

It's a sad day my Indian Giver (Deep Fried Ice Cream) is all done.


----------



## Alex

Axel
Unflavoured


----------



## Tom

Suicide Bunny - Mothers Milk. Still not my type of juice....glad that its finished now. Thought to give it another bash. 30ml bottle lasted for about 7-8 months now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Nicoticket H1N1 (The Virus)
5P Bowden's Mate


----------



## KB_314

Tom said:


> Suicide Bunny - Mothers Milk. Still not my type of juice....glad that its finished now. Thought to give it another bash. 30ml bottle lasted for about 7-8 months now


You'd have been better off selling the last few drops as "Obsidian" and making your money back on the 30ml you bought

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Vaponaute - Under the Sea
Heathers - Caramel Apple Tobacco
Unflavoured. (Yup I worked today)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Andre said:


> Nicoticket H1N1 (The Virus)
> 5P Bowden's Mate


@Andre did you try the Lust i gave u?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow

Tom said:


> Suicide Bunny - Mothers Milk. Still not my type of juice....glad that its finished now. Thought to give it another bash. 30ml bottle lasted for about 7-8 months now


Yes i also had a bottle that last me 6months. Also not my type of vape. The juice was so steeped the color was brown 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow

I vaped Kilo - Cereal Milk and wow just loving it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> @Andre did you try the Lust i gave u?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not yet, shall do soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today it was...
ANML Looper in the Melo!
Tropical Ice in the Nuppin V2
Cuttwood Monster Melon in the Atlantis
Traditional Juice's Indian Giver in the Arctic Sub Tank

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Rob, I didnt think i would see the day you have 4 juices on the go that you like
Big day!

Nuppin looks so neat

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW

Voodoo - zombie blood for me today


----------



## Keith Milton

Home Made dragon Fruit and Raspberry 3mg nic in a Kangertech Subtank Mini at 17.5 watts on a eleaf istick 30w

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW

I need to try the Indian giver... Shall definitely include in my next import


----------



## Gazzacpt

Halo - Malibu
Heathers - Maple Eh
Unflavoured

Still making my mind up about Malibu. I like it but I don't know if I would buy again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Today it was...
> ANML Looper in the Melo!
> Tropical Ice in the Nuppin V2
> Cuttwood Monster Melon in the Atlantis
> Traditional Juice's Indian Giver in the Arctic Sub Tank
> 
> View attachment 24722


Wow, now you are getting there. Love the drip tip on the Nuppin.


----------



## Silver

@ShaneW - you disagreed with my post above
Trying to figure out if it was a slip of the fingers ?


----------



## Andre

Tarks Poison Elite
Bombies Kiss the Ring
Voodoo Gravestone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Tarks Poison Elite
> Bombies Kiss the Ring
> Voodoo Gravestone



Poison is nice @Andre 
Im savouring that last bottle

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW

Silver said:


> @ShaneW - you disagreed with my post above
> Trying to figure out if it was a slip of the fingers ?



Oops ya, slip of the finger, most definitely agree. The joys of surfing on a phone. I often wonder how many of the 'dumb' or 'bad spelling ' ratings are actually mistakes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

No worries @ShaneW 
Lol

Surfing on a phone is a pain sometimes


----------



## Rudi

This VK Yogiiee is the shit! finished the 20ml bottle in like 2 days


----------



## ShaneW

Rudi said:


> This VK Yogiiee is the shit! finished the 20ml bottle in like 2 days



Is that a steam train you operating?


----------



## Rudi

ShaneW said:


> Is that a steam train you operating?


lol with this Dode v2 on the Dimitri it sure feels like it


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Rob, I didnt think i would see the day you have 4 juices on the go that you like
> Big day!
> 
> Nuppin looks so neat



Me neither Hi Ho @Silver! 

I built a normal single coil on it just like I do for my Cyclones (it was one left over when I made a whole heap the other day)... and it hits (sorry @johan) like a freight train with the Tropical Ice... I'm gonna rebuild it tomorrow with 30g Kanthal and see if I can get it to hit less...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rudi

Rob Fisher said:


> Me neither Hi Ho @Silver!
> 
> I built a normal single coil on it just like I do for my Cyclones (it was one left over when I made a whole heap the other day)... and it hits (sorry @johan) like a freight train with the Tropical Ice... I'm gonna rebuild it tomorrow with 30g Kanthal and see if I can get it to hit less...


Freight train max speed in SA is only 60km/h i know.. i drive them lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Great to hear @Rob Fisher 
Cant wait for the freight train to reach JHB!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom

since yesterday afternoon on a cinnamon trip....never thought I would like it. 3 tanks of Sugar Bear, now Sticky Bun from Mount Baker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lulu.antiflag

Jimmy the juice man Shrubs with my odin and reo flavour is perfect i love how it feels like rainbows in my mouth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Tark's Troy
5P Bowden's Mate
Nicoticket Strawnilla

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Been a bit boring for the last few days... been busy with fibre installation so no time for juice playing...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan

Alien Visions - Blend 4
Heather's Heavenly Vapes - Dragon's Fire


----------



## BioHAZarD

E liquid project - Waffling Blue and White Biskit (Vapor production and flavour is awesome on the Doge v2)
VM - Choc Mint

Awesome juice there @KieranD - now you just need to restock on the 3mg Pearing Melon Dew so that i can try that


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nicoticket Mah Peeps in Atlantis on the SX Mini - Meh... supposed to be Marshmellow but it's just another juice and nothing spectacular.
Cuttwood Monster Melons in Atlantis on the SX Mini - Outstanding
Tropical Ice - in a REO - The best of the best
Tropical Ice Cloud version - in a Sub Tank Mini with Temperature sensing Coil on the SX Mini - I think Tropical Ice both versions should remain in REO's... They are a bit too powerful when in high end electronic devices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

In priority of like:

Tarks Select reserve:

Van Gogh
Port royal
Matador

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RoSsIkId

Found a interest in Crave. Very much goodness


----------



## stevie g

nasty diy mix does the job thoug and already I can add Nic as needed. @rvdwesth what is the flavour profile of plasma juice?.


----------



## Tom

Nicks Blissful Brews - Loop Ninja. enjoying it, another Fruit Loop craze juice. Getting tomorrow Milkman and ANML Looper....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

had another really good one yesterday...Coval Chocolate Donut. Tastes like the real thing. Choc doughey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudSurfer

At this very moment claim your throne kings crown 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puff&Pass

DIY TFA Ice Cream

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudSurfer

Awesome stuff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq

Cloudsat. What an awesome Juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Tarks Poison Elite
5P Bowdens Mate
E-Liquid Project Pearing Melon Dew

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

My month end ran out of juice special. And its not even month end yet. All the little bits of juice i had left thrown together to make one noxious brew. 

Just need to hold on till tuesday  

At least the brew had some monkey snack in it. 

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Stash - PB and J
Stash - Lushington
Isle 7 - Noras Dream
The E Liquid Project - White Biscuit Bread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> In priority of like:
> 
> Tarks Select reserve:
> 
> Van Gogh
> Port royal
> Matador


And where would you fit Poison Elite? For me the Tarks tobacco juices in this order: Matador, Poison, Van Gogh, Troy, Rasputin, Port Royal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> And where would you fit Poison Elite? For me the Tarks tobacco juices in this order: Matador, Poison, Van Gogh, Troy, Rasputin, Port Royal.



I would've placed Poison Elite at the top, if the pricing wasn't so ridiculous (luckily I got a free bottle courtesy of @andro).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Nicoticket - The Virus - Big Dripper
Eliquid Project - Straw Dogs - Subtank mini
Halo - Malibu - TOBH

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Nicoticket- frenilla- plumveil
Kilo cereal milk - stillare
Select reserve - old gold - stillare

Gonna rewick and fill the billow up with some old gold now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## capetocuba

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Nicoticket- frenilla- plumveil
> Kilo cereal milk - stillare
> Select reserve - old gold - stillare
> 
> Gonna rewick and fill the billow up with some old gold now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like you styling with your joose adventure!


----------



## BumbleBee

Vapour mountain- Guevara loaded up in the Goblin

@Oupa has a real winner here!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

capetocuba said:


> Sounds like you styling with your joose adventure!


Yeah I'm over the hardware and cloud phase. Getting into flavor chasing now like some Old Man Dunc I know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Due to the

all I can really taste at the moment is

!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Yeah I'm over the hardware and cloud phase. Getting into flavor chasing now like some Old Man Dunc I know
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wise man that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn

Getting ready for some poitjie kos!!  Nom Nom



and helping my dad out with one of his old latops on the right, hehe

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom

this....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

....and that:




Coval Chocolate Donut...very yum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Tom said:


> View attachment 26039
> 
> 
> this....



LOL Tom I had to double take, may eyes only saw Old Spice aftershave (same font).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom

johan said:


> LOL Tom I had to double take, may eyes only saw Old Spice aftershave (same font).


hahaha....now that you mentioned that. That aftershave is so 80's tho....had not seen it for years


----------



## Guunie

Today has been homemade airwaves...mmmm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Druid's Brew (all day)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Valesidecc

Prime G2 Vapor - Vazilla

mmmmmmmm possible favorite at the moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Valesidecc said:


> Prime G2 Vapor - Vazilla
> 
> mmmmmmmm possible favorite at the moment



I don't even know of 
*Prime G2 Vapor - Vazilla's* existence

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Valesidecc

johan said:


> I don't even know of
> *Prime G2 Vapor - Vazilla's* existence



It was in the Zamplebox that i had ordered last year.. I only tasted it this week 

I must just say that i enjoy when flavours are quite strong. Zodd mentioned that he found the flavour too intense

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

I feel like Raven (aka liam Lynch) when I read about all these unknown e-juice

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Barak

Rocket sheep purple alien. 

Strange how different this juice taste on the mini nautilus and the kanger subtank. 

Quite enjoy it. At the moment its my adv


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

5P Absolute Pin
5P Bowden's Mate
Nicoticket The Virus
King's Crown Fight Your Fate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

Looper
Blackbird
Crave Desire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cfm78910

I am on a bit of a Nicoticket binge at the moment:

The Virus - my ADV for many months now
Custard's Last Stance - great juice
Absolute Creme Brulee - tasted this on @ShaneW Reo yesterday, it is awesome. Will order this one next

All the above on my trusty iStick 30w/Nautilus Mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

cfm78910 said:


> I am on a bit of a Nicoticket binge at the moment:
> 
> The Virus - my ADV for many months now
> Custard's Last Stance - great juice
> Absolute Creme Brulee - tasted this on @ShaneW Reo yesterday, it is awesome. Will order this one next
> 
> All the above on my trusty iStick 30w/Nautilus Mini


Yeah, Nicoticket makes great juices at good prices. Tried ACB for the first time earlier this month - bowled me over too: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/nicoticket-juice-reviews.t1249/page-10#post-218957


----------



## baksteen8168

VooDoo Juice - Grim Reaper - 6mg
VooDoo Juice - Dark Forest - 6mg
Vape Elixir - Stardust - 6mg


----------



## Denvon

Just gotta have them all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> 5P Absolute Pin
> 5P Bowden's Mate
> Nicoticket The Virus
> King's Crown Fight Your Fate



Havent seen Absolute Pin featuring in your rotation for a long time @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eyeball

@ComplexChaos strawberry Desire 6mg on my Kbox and Subtank Mini 20 watts... 3 tanks love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Havent seen Absolute Pin featuring in your rotation for a long time @Andre


True, too many juices too little time! Right now vaping:

5P Absolute Pin
5P Bowden's Mate
5P Castle Long Reserve (it is scrumptious)
Nicoticket The Virus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

RS Cloudsat / Cyclone / K4 clone. 
Cloudsat is delicious in just about anything. Would highly recommend this juice.


----------



## capetocuba

Chapter XII Hemingway, Traditional Juice Co Indian Giver, CRFT Strawberry Blonde, Potion Vape Yellow Berry and Stash Lushington


----------



## Ghostza

Noras dream
SB - OB
ANML Carnage

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

capetocuba said:


> Chapter XII Hemingway, Traditional Juice Co Indian Giver, CRFT Strawberry Blonde, Potion Vape Yellow Berry and Stash Lushington


And how did you like the Indian Giver?


----------



## capetocuba

Andre said:


> And how did you like the Indian Giver?


It's OK, really just a custard, preferred the other new flavours I tried.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Today it will be...

Vape Elixir - Stardust
Voodoo Juice - Dark Forest
Culture - Lemoberry

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while getting lost in Vaping Nirvana. Life is good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

capetocuba said:


> It's OK, really just a custard, preferred the other new flavours I tried.


That's what my mate back home said as well. He got a bottle for me too.....

On my way home now. Will give impressions ASAP


----------



## capetocuba

Tom said:


> That's what my mate back home said as well. He got a bottle for me too.....
> 
> On my way home now. Will give impressions ASAP


And my flash e vapor is at Jhb mail centre


----------



## skola

Voodoo Juice - Dark Forest
ANML - Looper
E Liquid Project - The Daddler


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

capetocuba said:


> And my flash e vapor is at Jhb mail centre


Great. Got the mesh yet?


----------



## capetocuba

Tom said:


> Great. Got the mesh yet?


Hmmm as I thought ... all I can see it was mailed on the 6th from Frankfurt.


----------



## Necris

Finally got my hands on some ambrosia.
Strange one this.yesterday i was positive that the dulche de leche component was making me queasy,as dulche de leche did when i bought a bottle.

Amazingly last night i start getting menthol that i hadnt tasted throughout the day.the dragon fruit also subsided a little.no more queasyness
More a strawberry flavour now
Still in the kui.will give it another day.lets see what flavours pop up today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

ANML Looper....fantastic juice!

Its slightly better to NBB Loop Ninja, more fruity. Nonetheless, the Ninja is a good alternative if Looper is not available

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## reijnier

Lemon and lime mixed with menthol courtesy of sky blue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

No Menthol or Dulce in Ambrosia

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tom

Vaping Rabbit - The Hatter. Started an hour ago.... so far i really enjoy this. Mega clouds, lovely flavour of flan with caramel. Max VG.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

the other FeV loaded...

Vaping Rabbit - The Alice. Fruity and milky so far. More fruit at this stage tho. Dont know yet what kind of fruit. When I smelled the bottle it was raspberry. Now I am not so sure anymore....

Well, those are the 2 juices for tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

VooDoo Juice - Dark Forest 
Culture - Lemoberry 
SkyBlue - Nilla's Custard
Complex Chaos - Cinnamon Cookie

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while getting lost in Vaping Nirvana. Life is good.


----------



## Barak

Tried the five pawns gambit today after reading about all the hype surrounding it. I did not like it at all. Back to good old looper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Vapejoose!

Arctic Blast 3mg in my SubTank Mini @ 17.5W
Belgian Waffles 3mg in my Mutilator @ 55W


----------



## skola

@baktseen8168 what's your thoughts on the Cinnamon Cookie? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moonunit

Just finished a bottle of Voodoo - Jack the Ripper 3mg, absolutely love it, sweet creamy apple pie. Will definitely be ordering more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capetocuba

The Flame from Vapor Initiative & Cobble Stoned by GoodFellas


----------



## Rob Fisher

Key Lime Cookie with a drop of Koolada!



Tropical Ice Baby!



StrawBshake and Menthol Ice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168

skola said:


> @baktseen8168 what's your thoughts on the Cinnamon Cookie?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do a proper review once I have gone through a couple of tanks. But initial thoughts are that it tastes like it says. Cinnamon and biscuit. Almost like the cinnamon style tennis biscuits but more cinnamon and less sweetness.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while getting lost in Vaping Nirvana. Life is good.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola

Thanks @baksteen8168, looking forward to reading your review.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

skola said:


> Thanks @baksteen8168, looking forward to reading your review.


Should have one up for it by tomorrow latest. Will tag you in the review.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

baksteen8168 said:


> Should have one up for it by tomorrow latest. Will tag you in the review.


Awesome! Really appreciate that bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Tarks Matador
5P Bowden's Mate
Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil
Nicoticket Strawnilla

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brads

Aisle 7 -Noras Dream

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Tom

brads said:


> Aisle 7 -Noras Dream


that one came in stock at a supplier here.....and was sold out a day later, before I could order.


----------



## moonunit

Indian giver-Delicious and subtle, reckon it needs some time to steep

Nicks blissful brews Loop Ninja - Damn is it good, better than eating fruit loops!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyeball

2 tanks of Complex chaos
Troubled monkey in the Subtank mini
Coconut comfort in the Subtank nano

Some Nicoticket ABC in the Plume veil


----------



## johan

Alien Visions - Blend 4
Select Reserve - Port Royal


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice! Yeah Baby!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Eyeball said:


> 2 tanks of Complex chaos
> Troubled monkey in the Subtank mini
> Coconut comfort in the Subtank nano
> 
> Some Nicoticket ABC in the Plume veil


How are you liking the Coconut Comfort? Very sweet?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Been vaping my own mixes the last two days. Kiwi Melon Frost and Blushing Kiwi.... Pretty nice, just didn't make enough of it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barak

Trying my first mix tonight. Steeped it about 2 weeks. Chocolate brownie. Not too shabby if i do say so myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyeball

Andre said:


> How are you liking the Coconut Comfort? Very sweet?


Sweet yes, but a hit every now and then is nice in between the troubled monkey.
I did not get to the strawberry today. I cannot decide which one I like more.
To much awesome @ComplexChaos  curtsy of @Eugene_VH

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## RoSsIkId

Started the day off with looper

Courier guy dropped off my new juices
Indian giver: didnt pop as i hoped so its steeping
Frisco: very pleasent peanutbutter


----------



## capetocuba

And

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

capetocuba said:


> View attachment 27477
> 
> 
> And
> 
> View attachment 27478

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

@skola - will do the review as soon as I get to a pc. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while getting lost in Vaping Nirvana. Life is good.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## brads

Im Vaping Aisle 7-Noras dream,Again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barak

These are my 2 exclusives at the moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UnholyMunk

Andre said:


> Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil


What do you think of the Snake Oil? I tried some of @Neil's not too long ago, and I really enjoyed it!


----------



## Andre

UnholyMunk said:


> What do you think of the Snake Oil? I tried some of @Neil's not too long ago, and I really enjoyed it!


One of my favourite juices. Perfect balance for me between citrus, sweet and aniseed with a touch of cool. Vaping it as we speak.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Tarks Matador
Nicoticket Coolcumber
Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil
Nicoticket Custard's Last Stand


----------



## Tom

Grants Vanilla Custard
ANML Looper


----------



## UnholyMunk

At the moment I've got Ambrosia by SkyBlue and my own "Amacoco Cream" mix going in my rotation. The Amacoco is Amaretto and Coconut with a bit of cream thown in for good measure 

I'm really liking the Ambrosia, kept me guessing for a while, but I think I've figured out what's in it...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Strawberry Ice
Lime Ice
Choc Mint Coffee 
Berry Blaze Ice
WB Blackbird

Interestingly, other than Blackbird, all my juices currently loaded are either DIY or a mixture of a ready made with something extra


----------



## BuzzGlo

Nicoticket ~ doodle
VG just vg


----------



## Andre

Tarks Port Royal
Nicoticket Rootbeer
Nicoticket Frenilla
5P Bowden's Mate


----------



## Tom

The Milkman and Manabush Ixcacao today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Stash - Valhalla 3mg
Voodoo - Mummie's Breakfast 6mg
Vapejoose - Arctic Blast 3mg
Vapejoose - Belgian Waffle 3mg
Nicoticket - Grandma's Cinnamon Danish 6mg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Stash - Valhalla 3mg
> Voodoo - Mommie's Breakfast 6mg
> Vapejoose - Arctic Blast 3mg
> Vapejoose - Belgian Waffle 3mg
> Nicoticket - Grandma's Cinnamon Danish 6mg


Lol mommies

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw




----------



## Barak

Tom said:


> The Milkman and Manabush Ixcacao today.


How do you find the milkman? I have heard mixed reviews


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom

Barak said:


> How do you find the milkman? I have heard mixed reviews
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In the beginning I was disappointed, probably due to the hype it was expected to be more mind blowing. Its a pleasant vape, as it should be with Max VG. But IMHO ANML Looper is better, for the creamy, milky juices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Barak

Tom said:


> In the beginning I was disappointed, probably due to the hype it was expected to be more mind blowing. Its a pleasant vape, as it should be with Max VG. But IMHO ANML Looper is better, for the creamy, milky juices.


Looper is my all time favourite at the moment. Stood in the shop and hd to choose between looper and milkman and really glad i chose looper. But i want to try the milkman still. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Tarks Port Royal
> Nicoticket Rootbeer
> Nicoticket Frenilla
> 5P Bowden's Mate



Hows the rootbeer @Andre?
Never seen that in your lineup


----------



## Silver

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Stash - Valhalla 3mg
> Voodoo - Mummie's Breakfast 6mg
> Vapejoose - Arctic Blast 3mg
> Vapejoose - Belgian Waffle 3mg
> Nicoticket - Grandma's Cinnamon Danish 6mg



I assume some of it was picked up during your recent visit @n0ugh7_zw ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Hows the rootbeer @Andre?
> Never seen that in your lineup


I have never had the beverage, but imagine it must taste something like the joose. The sassafras is quite prominent with maybe a touch of wintergreen and some vanilla, I imagine. I like it on occasion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> In the beginning I was disappointed, probably due to the hype it was expected to be more mind blowing. Its a pleasant vape, as it should be with Max VG. But IMHO ANML Looper is better, for the creamy, milky juices.





Barak said:


> Looper is my all time favourite at the moment. Stood in the shop and hd to choose between looper and milkman and really glad i chose looper. But i want to try the milkman still.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried Looper, but not my taste at all. So, cereal jooses I can now scrap from my list with, among others, cinnamon, cake, cookie, tart, RY4, etcetera.


----------



## Barak

Andre said:


> I tried Looper, but not my taste at all. So, cereal jooses I can now scrap from my list with, among others, cinnamon, cake, cookie, tart, RY4, etcetera.


Also never thought i would like it. Now cinnamon and looper are my adv. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Barak said:


> Also never thought i would like it. Now cinnamon and looper are my adv.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, what we love to eat or drink does not always correlate to what we love to vape, I have come to conclude - strange.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barak

Andre said:


> Yes, what we love to eat or drink does not always correlate to what we love to vape, I have come to conclude - strange.


I Had the weirdest dream that i was vaping guava last night and that it was delicious. Now i kind of wonder what it would really taste like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

@Silver Correct, and bartered some juice with @shaunnadan


----------



## Andre

Barak said:


> I Had the weirdest dream that i was vaping guava last night and that it was delicious. Now i kind of wonder what it would really taste like.


Lol, I have never tried a guava joose.....Wait, I am lying. Vape Craving's Desire is a mix of guava and mango - actually quite good, but not available locally any more.


----------



## RoSsIkId

Indian giver bit of a disappointment to me
Ripe Vape VCT yum


----------



## Andre

VoodooVapour Dark Forest
Ripe Vapes Coconut Thai
Tarks Matador
5P Castle Long Reserve


----------



## Barak

Thought i would try the new boys on the block got the strawbshake and the fruloops. 

Strawbshake i dont care for at all. I didnt taste anything really. Will leave that one alone for a while and come back to it. 

Fruloops are awesome. Been looking for a local replacement for the anml looper since that is sold out all the time. And for half the price this one is a winner. Will be bulk ordering this for sure. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom

ANML Looper. Becoming slowly an ADV for me. Placed another order....


----------



## VapeSnow

Barak said:


> Looper is my all time favourite at the moment. Stood in the shop and hd to choose between looper and milkman and really glad i chose looper. But i want to try the milkman still.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Milkman is so GOOD. In my opinion Looper don't even come close. But that's just me.


----------



## Barak

VapeSnow said:


> Milkman is so GOOD. In my opinion Looper don't even come close. But that's just me.


Stood with the looper and milkman in my hand and decided on looper because i was scared of the high vg content of the milkman. now im just waiting for the milkman to get back in stock because i have only heard good things.


----------



## VapeSnow

Barak said:


> Stood with the looper and milkman in my hand and decided on looper because i was scared of the high vg content of the milkman. now im just waiting for the milkman to get back in stock because i have only heard good things.


It's so creamy. To me it taste like a nice thick creamy yogurt.


----------



## skola

RoSsIkId said:


> Indian giver bit of a disappointment to me
> Ripe Vape VCT yum


Why was it a disappointment if I may ask? Maybe it needs some time to steep?


----------



## skola

VapeSnow said:


> Milkman is so GOOD. In my opinion Looper don't even come close. But that's just me.


I'm disappointed with The Milkman. I hardly get any fruit flavour and I find the taste very muted. Letting it sit in the cupboard for a while.


----------



## VapeSnow

skola said:


> I'm disappointed with The Milkman. I hardly get any fruit flavour and I find the taste very muted. Letting it sit in the cupboard for a while.


Let it steep for three weeks. The fruit is not overpowering it's more of a under tone. The juice is mainly about The cream, milk, yogurt taste. 

I can vape liters of this juice.


----------



## skola

VapeSnow said:


> Let it steep for three weeks. The fruit is not overpowering it's more of a under tone. The juice is mainly about The cream, milk, yogurt taste.
> 
> I can vape liters of this juice.



I'll give it a month.. Yea I don't get that milky, creamy goodness I've read about.. Hopefully when I get back to it I'll change my mind.
That 99% VG definitely makes massive clouds though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington

You need some heat and power for Milkman to shine. Actually i find for any higher VG juice you need more powerful builds.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Vapington said:


> You need some heat and power for Milkman to shine. Actually i find for any higher VG juice you need more powerful builds.


True I vape milkman at 43watts in my rta and drip it at 55watts.


----------



## Yiannaki

skola said:


> I'm disappointed with The Milkman. I hardly get any fruit flavour and I find the taste very muted. Letting it sit in the cupboard for a while.



Like the others have said. The fruit is more of a background note. What setup are you running it on?


----------



## skola

Yiannaki said:


> Like the others have said. The fruit is more of a background note. What setup are you running it on?



Dual coil on a Derringer, 8 wraps of 26G kanthal, 0.5ohms. Vaping between 30-35W on a 50W iStick. Haven't gone any higher. 
Should I go with a lower resistance build and maybe up the watts? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki

That's a a good build. Don't see why It wouldn't shine on that.

How much of it have u vaped? I found I only got really hooked about 10ml in.


----------



## Tom

VapeSnow said:


> Milkman is so GOOD. In my opinion Looper don't even come close. But that's just me.


I find the Milkman flavour a bit too muted. Its good, make no mistake....but Looper is better IMHO.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom

Vapington said:


> You need some heat and power for Milkman to shine. Actually i find for any higher VG juice you need more powerful builds.





VapeSnow said:


> True I vape milkman at 43watts in my rta and drip it at 55watts.



I will do a nice setup on my dripper now. Lets see if it gets better with really high wattage. So far I have been using Milkman at 25-30W in the FeV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Tom said:


> I will do a nice setup on my dripper now. Lets see if it gets better with really high wattage. So far I have been using Milkman at 25-30W in the FeV


The flav really shine on 40w

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## skola

Yiannaki said:


> That's a a good build. Don't see why It wouldn't shine on that.
> 
> How much of it have u vaped? I found I only got really hooked about 10ml in.



I'll up the power abit and see if there's any difference.. 

Definitely less than 10ml hey. Would be interesting to hear what's @Tom's feedback. Thanks for the advice guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kelly22

Been trying out a 12mg lovepotion from @Ashley A ,trying to drop nic level from hangsen 16 mg grape fruit going well next purchase will be a 12mg love potion from vapeking i guess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

VapeSnow said:


> The flav really shine on 40w





skola said:


> I'll up the power abit and see if there's any difference..
> 
> Definitely less than 10ml hey. Would be interesting to hear what's @Tom's feedback. Thanks for the advice guys.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



its better, but not better then Looper IMHO. Cranked it up to 70W, in steps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow

Tom said:


> its better, but not better then Looper IMHO. Cranked it up to 70W, in steps


Aaah man. Let it steep some more.


----------



## Andre

Just loaded up the Reo army with:

5P Black Flag Fallen
5P Bowden's Mate
Tarks Buffalo Bill
Tarks Ceasar
ELP Pearing Melon Dew

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom

Snake Oil....cleansing the palate. Then going for Coval Churro....probably.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

E Liquid Project - Gollums Apple
SkyBlue - Melinda's Nilla's Custard 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while getting lost in Vaping Nirvana. Life is good.


----------



## Tom

....actually did The Vaping Rabbit "White Pelican" instead of Churro


----------



## RoSsIkId

Goodlife High 5 great tasting 5p castle long fix without the biiiiiig price tag


----------



## Tom

Tried today the new Nicks Blissful Brews.....Frozen Yoghurt! Its yummy!

http://www.justbottles.fr/e-liquide...1-e-liquide-fro-yo-nick-s-blissful-brews.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

E liquid project - Gollums Apple 
Culture - LimeLight 


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while getting lost in Vaping Nirvana. Life is good.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gert_Koen

Five Pawns 64
Five Pawns Queenside
Five Pawns Bowdens mate.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ashTZA

Vigilante - Rouge (Man this stuff is rich, almost too much, but its pretty nom & tasty).
Milkman (not a fan, but its washing the rouge down nicely lol)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> Tried today the new Nicks Blissful Brews.....Frozen Yoghurt! Its yummy!
> 
> http://www.justbottles.fr/e-liquide...1-e-liquide-fro-yo-nick-s-blissful-brews.html


That sound great if tangy enough?


----------



## Tom

Andre said:


> That sound great if tangy enough?


I just had a taster from my mate, who ordered it in France. It does taste like a fruity yoghurt. I will definitely order as soon as intaste.de gets their stock.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin

Today I vaped everything. VapeCon rocked 

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## deepest

Craft Vapours Devil in Disguise 
Hazeworks Custard Cloud

Both Great Juices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Keyaam

Unflavored 3mg all day. I have the flu and cant seem to taste anything


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keyaam

Unflavored 3mg all day. I have the flu and cant seem to taste anything


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis

Far too much of everything!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RoSsIkId

I can taste Bobas again

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Barak

Jimmy the juice man - caramel pear. Loving this

Vape elixir - awesomesauce


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeDude

Derailed By Suicide Bunny - Very mixed feelings about this juice


----------



## John

Sir Vape #2 // SS SMPL // Derringer // 0.5ohm dual + Rayon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RoSsIkId

Blackbird all day long

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baby Blue$

Loving the Ruthless Ez Duz It, yum yum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hendrik2vape

ive been bumping between two flavours from beeskraal vapors and vape mob
Vanilla custard
blueberry ice
and
pappa smurf

mixing pappa smurf and bluberry ice made me trip!!! (so Good)


----------



## RoSsIkId

Hendrik2vape said:


> ive been bumping between two flavours from beeskraal vapors and vape mob
> Vanilla custard
> blueberry ice
> and
> pappa smurf
> 
> mixing pappa smurf and bluberry ice made me trip!!! (so Good)



Beeskraal vapours?


----------



## Hendrik2vape

RoSsIkId said:


> Beeskraal vapours?


its a friend of mine his shop he makes juice and its pretty nice 0766756405 whats app me if you want to know more


----------



## BioHAZarD

Eliquid project - Pearing melon

This stuff is sooooo awesome. 100ml is gonna see its ass in no time. @KieranD knows his stuff  

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ghostza

Eliquid project - Strawdogs, really enjoying it a good ADV

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ghostza

VapeDude said:


> Derailed By Suicide Bunny - Very mixed feelings about this juice


same here 

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## moonunit

NCV Fruloops 
E-liquid project Amazon
Indian Giver

All delicious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MunG

NCV fruitloops and strawberry shake
VK Apple pie


----------



## Tom

my favourite eliquid at this stage....ANML Looper. Cant get enough of it. Solid vape, good flavour.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice in my new Stabilized Curly Maple Woodvil!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

World Wonders - Taj Mahal
VM -VM4 Special Reserve
5 Pawns - Queenside

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eyeball

Vape n suip @ComplexChaos, Nicoticket, Billow and drinks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Tarks Matador
ELP Razzler
5P Bowdens
Nicoticket F5

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ruthless Rise is a lychee and mango vape with a hint of jackfruit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthVaper

Lemon Bar by Clouds of Icarus

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DarkSide

Just humble Lemon Bar from Clouds of Icarus in the eGo ONE on 0.5 ohm and Enterprise from Rocket Sheep in the Arctic sub0.5 ohm...Love the contrast....Need an upgraded mod but just cannot get a 100 watt device anywhere!


----------



## ET

Hmmm today was a slow day, so only my personal diy mix, then sir vape test juice # 1, sir vape test juice # 2, sir vape test juice # 3, sir vape test juice # 4, sir vape test juice # 5, sir vape test juice # 6, sir vape test juice # 7, sir vape test juice # 8, sir vape test juice # 9 and busy vaping some indian giver now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Today was quite exciting and I think @Rob Fisher will be interested....

Ive had a bottle of *VM Tropical Ice* sitting quietly in my dark vape cupboard for about 2 months...
Today I decided to load it in to the flavour machine 

In the Reo. 1 ohm coil. RM2 and Rayon wick....

I have decided I am going to review this one. So the long process begins....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarkSide

Reading about all these "flavours", just wondering where you get these from???, never heard of _most of them_, downside of being a noob in this!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Today was quite exciting and I think @Rob Fisher will be interested....
> 
> Ive had a bottle of *VM Tropical Ice* sitting quietly in my dark vape cupboard for about 2 months...
> Today I decided to load it in to the flavour machine
> 
> In the Reo. 1 ohm coil. RM2 and Rayon wick....
> 
> I have decided I am going to review this one. So the long process begins....



Good Man Hi Ho @Silver! You do realise that this will become your ADV! 

I have been testing juices in various tanks with and without temp sensing... today I just took ALL the tanks and took them apart and threw them into hot water and cleaned them. Then I put that new juice in the REO and bingo... it tasted great! No it's not an ADV for me but it's an excellent juice and I will vape the half a bottle I put into the REO Bottle and then try another juice.

So all my tanks are clean except for one Atlantis V2 on the IPV2 with Tropical Ice (Cloud Version) and a Taifun GT 2 with nickel coil and Tropical Ice on the SX Mini!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Good Man Hi Ho @Silver! You do realise that this will become your ADV!
> 
> I have been testing juices in various tanks with and without temp sensing... today I just took ALL the tanks and took them apart and threw them into hot water and cleaned them. Then I put that new juice in the REO and bingo... it tasted great! No it's not an ADV for me but it's an excellent juice and I will vape the half a bottle I put into the REO Bottle and then try another juice.
> 
> So all my tanks are clean except for one Atlantis V2 on the IPV2 with Tropical Ice (Cloud Version) and a Taifun GT 2 with nickel coil and Tropical Ice on the SX Mini!



Funny thing with Tropical Ice Rob - i have vaped it several times on your devices but never in my own. 
1st reo bottle is about a quarter down 
I am using the 18mg - grin

As for the flavour from the Reo/RM2/Cyclone (flavour MTL atties) - its just different. I find that for most juices, its in a class of its own. There are a few exceptions, where I find the tanks make it taste better, but thats probably just because the RM2/Cyclone "renders" the taste so accurately that one can taste the things one doesnt like. That or just the full concentrated taste from a small chambered dripper.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Woah! 18mg!  That is gonna kick you from all sides!


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Woah! 18mg!  That is gonna kick you from all sides!



Indeed, but thats why its mouth to lung
Lung hit in the Nuppin woukd be a bit much I think

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

DarkSide said:


> Reading about all these "flavours", just wondering where you get these from???, never heard of _most of them_, downside of being a noob in this!



It's not a downside...it's an opportunity 

Time to get cracking...there are so many amazing juices for you to try

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

DarkSide said:


> Reading about all these "flavours", just wondering where you get these from???, never heard of _most of them_, downside of being a noob in this!



Most of them are obtainable from the awesome vendors on this forum @DarkSide 
Check them out, they are listed on the homepage under the retailer and vendor section
Some have their own local juices, some carry international juices that are more expensive 
Just go through them and keep on reading, you will soon see that its all quite familiar

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ET

Silver said:


> Most of them are obtainable from the awesome vendors on this forum @DarkSide
> Check them out, they are listed on the homepage under the retailer and vendor section
> Some have their own local juices, some carry international juices that are more expensive
> Just go through them and keep on reading, you will soon see that its all quite familiar



Good news though, local juice quality has truly gone through the roof. Simply amazing stuff these days. And without having to shell out for premium imported juices

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide

Just filled up with Rocket Sheep Cloudsat and wow!, what a taste and the flavour is amazing. Have my Rocket Sheep Booster in the trusty eGo ONE and this is slowly becoming a favourite morning vape, Booster and nespresso, what a combination.
Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MetalGearX

Orion Northern Star - Lemon cake

Brilliant in a Marques


----------



## shabbar

the daddler
H1n1
vm4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

Some high 5 in the morning and looper in afternoon


----------



## zadiac

VM4 Reserved
NCV Milked
Hazeworks Sunset
Stash Dark Star
Stash Lushington

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Just loaded *AV Bobas Bounty* in Reo Black (thumper)

Been a few months since i vaped this classic juice. Lucky for me I like it very much. 

That delicious "granola bar" taste makes me just want to eat it
And it thumps very hard in 18mg. Whoa. I felt the "silver plating" a bit. Lol
Reo Black is proudly boasting a 0.5 ohm paracoil. Small 1.5mm diameter. Nice and crisp
Am trying it with Jap cotton. Working very well. 

Truly divine. Loving it! What a juice. 

PS - @HPBotha I am remembering your advice. Next bottle I am going to try add a bit of Blackbird...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## HPBotha

Silver said:


> Just loaded *AV Bobas Bounty* in Reo Black (thumper)
> 
> Truly divine. Loving it! What a juice.
> 
> PS - @HPBotha I am remembering your advice. Next bottle I am going to try add a bit of Blackbird...



meneer - you just inspired me to get a bottle ... or two!!! and tomorrow is Van Hunks day! and was aiming to get a good juice for the flavour taste. winner winner chicken dinner!!!  

now to track down some blackbird and head over to juicy joes!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

Silver said:


> Just loaded *AV Bobas Bounty* in Reo Black (thumper)
> 
> Been a few months since i vaped this classic juice. Lucky for me I like it very much.
> 
> That delicious "granola bar" taste makes me just want to eat it
> And it thumps very hard in 18mg. Whoa. I felt the "silver plating" a bit. Lol
> Reo Black is proudly boasting a 0.5 ohm paracoil. Small 1.5mm diameter. Nice and crisp
> Am trying it with Jap cotton. Working very well.
> 
> Truly divine. Loving it! What a juice.
> 
> PS - @HPBotha I am remembering your advice. Next bottle I am going to try add a bit of Blackbird...



Thanks silver. My black reo mini just made that empty squonk sound and i think im filling it with a black bobas mix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

HPBotha said:


> meneer - you just inspired me to get a bottle ... or two!!! and tomorrow is Van Hunks day! and was aiming to get a good juice for the flavour taste. winner winner chicken dinner!!!
> 
> now to track down some blackbird and head over to juicy joes!!!



Go for it @HPBotha 
And good luck for van Hunks!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Barak

Got some more looper today and popped in a 0.3 coil in the atlantis with the looper on 70 watts. Oh my it was heaven. First time i felt the better tasting of the warm vape everyone was talking about. But with that setup the 3ml of the atlantis was drained pretty quickly. So i took the 0.3 out again to save the looper. Back on the 0.5 coil on 30w but man its just not the same.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Necropolis

E Liquid Project - Pink Lady

Delicious juice this.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tom

FroYo by Nicks Blissful Brews. Really good juice, Frozen Yoghurt fits nicely in between Looper and the rest of the fashionable cereal and milk inspired juices. Will reorder

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## nemo

Had a happy accident, was trying out different flavours in my Osiris and drained the left over juices into a bottle. Watching tv I asked my son to fill my tank, he took the wrong bottle. Wow what an interesting taste. I think it was berry blaze, table mountain and some mint. Was a bit on the rough side as I have been on a lower nic level but taste to good


----------



## theyettie

Hey hey.

Found a nice mix:

50% Twisp Toasted Signature (R160/20ml)
50% World Wonders Stonehenge (R180/30ml)

Gear: Nautilus Mini with iStick 30W

Nutty, caramel taste with nice tobacco aftertaste. 

Combining the two gets your cost per vape down for those mathematically minded...

Use it, don't use it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac

Grant's Vanilla Custard
Hazeworks Agent Orange
VM4 Reserved
Custard Cloud

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarkSide

Beard Vape Co no 88 with a few drops of the VapeMOB mint added...really amazing taste


----------



## Silver

VM Berry Blaze with added Menthol concentrate.

VM Choc Mint with added Coffee concentrate. 

Tasty and dependable workhorse vapes for me

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Lushen

It's not the right thread, but I'm vaping Nicoticket Strawnilla
And this is the benefit of coming home early and chilling with the fiancé

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapeDude



Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Some Beard in the Zephyrys and Ego One

Vaping up a storm in Hermanus






Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

BioHAZarD said:


> Some Beard in the Zephyrys and Ego One
> 
> Vaping up a storm in Hermanus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Note 4


as in Beards Vape?

I have placed it in my basket before....dont know if I wanna add this to my arsenal. Any opinions? I am a dessert type vaper....and a breakfast vaper (Looper ftw!)

this is my choices:
http://www.intaste.de/liquid/beard-...pecialsOnly=0&minimumPrice=12&maximumPrice=12

I am leaning towards 32....but I have 2 really good cinnamon vapes in my rotation already. Sugar Bear and Coval Churro.

or 51....but same scenario. Having Grants in the rotation. Would it be good enough then to get???

64 is probably my best bet. Cotton Candy sounds good to me. But wtf is Hibiscus? Never tried it....usually I would not like flowers in my food, drink or vape.

Also cant find a liquid review here in my favorite forum (hinting @Silver  )


----------



## Barak

Tom said:


> as in Beards Vape?
> 
> I have placed it in my basket before....dont know if I wanna add this to my arsenal. Any opinions? I am a dessert type vaper....and a breakfast vaper (Looper ftw!)
> 
> this is my choices:
> http://www.intaste.de/liquid/beard-...pecialsOnly=0&minimumPrice=12&maximumPrice=12
> 
> I am leaning towards 32....but I have 2 really good cinnamon vapes in my rotation already. Sugar Bear and Coval Churro.
> 
> or 51....but same scenario. Having Grants in the rotation. Would it be good enough then to get???
> 
> 64 is probably my best bet. Cotton Candy sounds good to me. But wtf is Hibiscus? Never tried it....usually I would not like flowers in my food, drink or vape.
> 
> Also cant find a liquid review here in my favorite forum (hinting @Silver  )


32 is the best cinnamon vape in my opinion according to the ones i tasted. Has a sweet touch to it, and i love the way you taste it on your lips afterwards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom

Barak said:


> 32 is the best cinnamon vape in my opinion according to the ones i tasted. Has a sweet touch to it, and i love the way you taste it on your lips afterwards.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


did you try the Sugar Bear? it sounds similar from your description...


----------



## Barak

Tom said:


> did you try the Sugar Bear? it sounds similar from your description...


That is the only one i haven't tried. Hopefully it will arrive on Wednesday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> Also cant find a liquid review here in my favorite forum (hinting @Silver  )



Hi @Tom

Haven't tried the Beard juices if thats what you hinting at, lol

My review queue has been extremely slow of late with all the Vapecon things and an extremely hectic work schedule. My vaping has been in "maintenance mode" of late. But hopefully that will change. Am currently reviewing VM Tropical Ice - doubt I will get to Beard for a long time... lol


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> Hi @Tom
> 
> Haven't tried the Beard juices if thats what you hinting at, lol
> 
> My review queue has been extremely slow of late with all the Vapecon things and an extremely hectic work schedule. My vaping has been in "maintenance mode" of late. But hopefully that will change. Am currently reviewing VM Tropical Ice - doubt I will get to Beard for a long time... lol


I am busy typing up a little review.....on a juice I found here in the EU. Coval its called.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Awesome @Tom - go for it!


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> Awesome @Tom - go for it!


done. u know I haven't had too much time to post a lot....but this one had to be as I am quite happy with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Nicks Blissful Brews Loop Ninja. After having tested the Crunchberry from Coval....this has fallen behind. Top spot still with ANML Looper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

ELP Pearing Melon Dew
ELP Pink Lady
Tarks Matador
5P Bowdens Mate

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> ELP Pearing Melon Dew
> ELP Pink Lady
> Tarks Matador
> 5P Bowdens Mate


How are you enjoying ELP Pink Lady @Andre ?


----------



## Andre

Yiannaki said:


> How are you enjoying ELP Pink Lady @Andre ?


A great juice. A unique and very satisfying "full mouth" feel on the exhale. Authentic lemonade taste with just the right amount of strawberry to balance it out. For my own personal taste would have liked some tart, but then it would not be a lemonade.
The Island Ice I found a bit perfumy - will give it another go after some breathing and steeping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JK!

Mixed 75% Ambrossia with 25% Twisp Nut brittle, awesome combo!!


----------



## baksteen8168

Rocket Fuel Vapes - Razz my Berries
E Liquid Project - Waffling Blue
E Liquid Project - Gollum's Apple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Tom said:


> as in Beards Vape?
> 
> I have placed it in my basket before....dont know if I wanna add this to my arsenal. Any opinions? I am a dessert type vaper....and a breakfast vaper (Looper ftw!)
> 
> this is my choices:
> http://www.intaste.de/liquid/beard-...pecialsOnly=0&minimumPrice=12&maximumPrice=12
> 
> I am leaning towards 32....but I have 2 really good cinnamon vapes in my rotation already. Sugar Bear and Coval Churro.
> 
> or 51....but same scenario. Having Grants in the rotation. Would it be good enough then to get???
> 
> 64 is probably my best bet. Cotton Candy sounds good to me. But wtf is Hibiscus? Never tried it....usually I would not like flowers in my food, drink or vape.
> 
> Also cant find a liquid review here in my favorite forum (hinting @Silver  )


Hey. Sorry for late reply. It was 5 and 64

5 is awesome. 64 tastes like soap to me  . I have a bottle of the cinnamon as well but still need to try it

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## Tom

BioHAZarD said:


> Hey. Sorry for late reply. It was 5 and 64
> 
> 5 is awesome. 64 tastes like soap to me  . I have a bottle of the cinnamon as well but still need to try it
> 
> Sent from my Note 4


Well. ....going to give that range a miss then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johanvdmrw

BioHAZarD said:


> Hey. Sorry for late reply. It was 5 and 64
> 
> 5 is awesome. 64 tastes like soap to me  . I have a bottle of the cinnamon as well but still need to try it
> 
> Sent from my Note 4



I agree. nr.5 is in a class of it's own. You wont regret it if you like dessert flavs. And nr.32 is unique and haven't tasted a cinnamon quite like that one. Tastes exactly like pancakes imo!


----------



## Marzuq

on the menu for today:
Vaperlicious: Taro
Clouds of Icarus: Lemon Bar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zuzu88

Marzuq said:


> on the menu for today:
> Vaperlicious: Taro
> Clouds of Icarus: Lemon Bar


Enjoy the Taro Delight

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing


----------



## Marzuq

Zuzu88 said:


> Enjoy the Taro Delight
> 
> Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing



its an awesome juice @Zuzu88 
best i can describe it as is a weird satisfaction....


----------



## Zuzu88

Haha @Marzuq 
It is...something we cannot properly describe... I'm glad you enjoying it

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Barak

Beard number 32, although i think there is something wrong with this last batch. It tastes like artificial sweetner and no cinnamon. Dont know what went wrong there. Will let it steep for a bit. 

Bound by the crown - the king. Great juice. need to get the sweetner out of my mouth and this is helping a lot.


----------



## zain bhana

hi guys
im vaping a 3mg bloody sunday by voodoo juice.exellent all rounder vape.tasted a few but its still my go back to vape


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Halo - Menthol Ice 6mg on my Nautilus (finally with a BVC coil) 
Halo - Captain Jack 6mg on my Nautilus Mini

Menthol Ice, is pretty damned nice  Strong coolada with a hint of mint in it. 

Captain Jack is more of a pipe tobacco with some rum and honey (description doesn't say anything about rum and honey. but i can definitely taste it)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

Aisle 7 - noras
Vaperlicious-taro-delight

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

Had some of a mates Clouds of Icarus - Lemon Bar yesterday....this is really nice. Unfortunately its only available in 12 and 18mg atm, here in Germany.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pink Lady, Monster Melons, Looper... and busy testing Billow 2 and the Radius BF atty.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Twisper

VM Banana Cream...


----------



## Silver

Today the Nuppins got lots of airtime 

*Vape Craving Desire*. In REO Blue/Nuppin on the left.
I actually haven't vaped this juice for a long time. It's my favourite of the lineup. Subtle guava and mango. Super refined. 12mg. High 76%VG. My first time in the Nuppin. It's awesome!!! Loving it. 

And then in REO Red it's *Lime Ice* - my DIY - I just love it in the Nuppin too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> Today the Nuppins got lots of airtime
> 
> *Vape Craving Desire*. In REO Blue/Nuppin on the left.
> I actually haven't vaped this juice for a long time. It's my favourite of the lineup. Subtle guava and mango. Super refined. 12mg. High 76%VG. My first time in the Nuppin. It's awesome!!! Loving it.
> 
> And then in REO Red it's *Lime Ice* - my DIY - I just love it in the Nuppin too.
> 
> View attachment 29847


seems we are both nostalgic atm... I have loaded up with Vape Orenda Whirling Dervish again....after a 5-6 month break from it. Enjoying it again 

Its still 6mg....therefore I need to phase out on that quickly. Already ordering all new juices in 3mg....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## picautomaton

- Twisp Rebel mix with Twisp Tobacco #1 (18mg)
- Ruthless Sherbae (6mg)


----------



## AndreFerreira

E-Liquid Project - The Daddler (6mg)
E-Liquid Project - White Biskit Bread (3mg) <---- This is my favourite in the E-Liquid Project line of juices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

AndreFerreira said:


> E-Liquid Project - The Daddler (6mg)
> E-Liquid Project - White Biskit Bread (3mg) <---- This is my favourite in the E-Liquid Project line of juices


Shall have to give the Biskit a shot - see too many liking it. And I love Lemon Meringue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Witchers Brew Blackbird - divine in the Chalice at 0.5 ohms.
Tarks Matador - made for the Rogue.
Cuttwood Monster Melons (Cyclops)
VM XXX (Chalice)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AndreFerreira

Andre said:


> Shall have to give the Biskit a shot - see too many liking it. And I love Lemon Meringue.


White Biskit Bread is NomNomNom. Would need to urgently place a order for a 100ml from @KieranD this 30ml is almost empty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Barak

AndreFerreira said:


> White Biskit Bread is NomNomNom. Would need to urgently place a order for a 100ml from @KieranD this 30ml is almost empty.


Man i need to order so many 100ml's from the cartel. The wife will not be pleased. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## AndreFerreira

Barak said:


> Man i need to order so many 100ml's from the cartel. The wife will not be pleased.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Being a single Vaper has its advantages

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Cuttwood Monster Melons (Cyclops)



I love this juice... how are you liking it @Andre?


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I love this juice... how are you liking it @Andre?


Great juice. Tastes just like a rich and ripe papaya to me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## AndreFerreira

Tonight I'm vaping on Sky Blue Ambrosia in eGo ONE Mega Ni Coil on Evic VT. Amazing the different Flavours at different Temps.

Sent from my ZTE Blade L2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide

In the sub tank mini with iStick 50W - Rocket Sheep - Purple Alien
In the eGo ONE - Beard Vape nr 88
In the Arctic sub tank with M80 Plus - Voodoo - Mummy's Revenge

Damn, got to get another device, I need at least four flavours for the day...Three just not enough


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Witchers Brew Blackbird - divine in the Chalice at 0.5 ohms.
> Tarks Matador - made for the Rogue.
> Cuttwood Monster Melons (Cyclops)
> VM XXX (Chalice)



I can almost taste what that Blackbird is like @Andre - 0.5 ohm single I presume? Must really be nice and intense. 

How you liking the VM XXX?


----------



## Silver

An icy day indeed

Lime Ice (DIY) (Reo/Nuppin)
Lime Ice (DIY) (Lemo2)
"Berry Blaze Ice" (VM plus menthol) (Evod1)
"Strawberry Ice" (Vm plus menthol) (Lemo1)
Tropical Ice (VM) (Reo/RM2) - still on review...

Lol, I didnt plan it this way, it just happened...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> I can almost taste what that Blackbird is like @Andre - 0.5 ohm single I presume? Must really be nice and intense.
> 
> How you liking the VM XXX?


First time I have tried it in the Chalice. Yes, single coil of course. It is divine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeDude

About to test this juice for the 1st time

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## zain bhana

Good morning guys
Anybody can advise me on a good quality liquid but not too much flavour a subtle juice not too pungent I'm currently smoking voodoo bloody Sunday so u can see where I'm trying to go


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cuttwood MOnster Melons in the Atlantis.
Velvet Cloud Vaper Mount Shasta Frost in Cyclone.
Traditional Juice Indian Giver in Subtank with Bell cap.
Cuttwood Unicorn Milk in my new Subox (Chicken Dinner)
Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice in Cyclone.
Hands Relax in Cyclone.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Necropolis

King's Crown - Fight you Fate in the Subtank Mini with a 0.5 ohm OCC coil. 

I thought this juice was good in the Nautilus Mini - but this is waaaaay better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

Rob Fisher said:


> Cuttwood MOnster Melons in the Atlantis.
> Velvet Cloud Vaper Mount Shasta Frost in Cyclone.
> Traditional Juice Indian Giver in Subtank with Bell cap.
> Cuttwood Unicorn Milk in my new Subox (Chicken Dinner)
> Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice in Cyclone.
> Hands Relax in Cyclone.
> View attachment 30109



So the boyfriend didn't manage to scoop the subox?


----------



## Rob Fisher

ET said:


> So the boyfriend didn't manage to scoop the subox?




He did try but I blocked him... I'm really impressed with the little device!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

ET said:


> So the boyfriend didn't manage to scoop the subox?



But he really fancies this option... the SX Mini with the Billow 2 with Monster Melon in it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

zain bhana said:


> Good morning guys
> Anybody can advise me on a good quality liquid but not too much flavour a subtle juice not too pungent I'm *currently smoking *voodoo bloody Sunday so u can see where I'm trying to go



Howzit @zain bhana , try some of these below

nicoticket :
raz cup
strawnilla 

suicide bunny mothers milk

e-liquid project straw dogs

cuttwood unicorn milk


remember you *currently vaping* voodoo bloody sunday ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barak

Amazon and custard razzler all day

And this how how a juice bottle should look. Not those tiny little things they always give us





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DarkSide

Voodoo Bloody Sunday, Arctic tank with 0.2ohm coil on X Pro M80 Plus...Vaping away like a noob, two tanks down, getting dizzy but so worth it!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq

So @Silver 
I mixed some blackbird and Bobas. Running in the billow v2 at 0.5ohm and 30 watts. Don't know what to make of it. It's good. I'm getting more blackbird than Bobas but the difference in taste is very apparent


----------



## moonunit

The last of my Indian Giver, which I am loving, sad to see it finished but it is now making space for some new and exciting juices arriving on Tuesday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq

@Paulie guava juice in the dark horse + ipv 
Blackbird and Bobas mix in the billow v2 on the iStick 50w
Lemon bar in the goblin on the smpl 


I have a full day of vaping to make up for lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Tarks Matador
5P Bowden's Mate
Nicoticket's ACB
Rocket Sheep Enterprise
Hands Tester Number 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Looper day...2 tanks. Now what? Considering Swag.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keyaam

Gambit in the odin
Looper in the billow v2
And some unflavoured in the REO mini and rogue

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Marzuq said:


> So @Silver
> I mixed some blackbird and Bobas. Running in the billow v2 at 0.5ohm and 30 watts. Don't know what to make of it. It's good. I'm getting more blackbird than Bobas but the difference in taste is very apparent



Sorry i missed this @Marzuq

Glad to hear you tried it! I have never tried either of these in a tank, so maybe its a different taste

Im on my 2nd Reo bottle of this mix. The bobas definitely sweetens the Blackbird quite a bit. But very nice on the RM2 with cotton.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> Sorry i missed this @Marzuq
> 
> Glad to hear you tried it! I have never tried either of these in a tank, so maybe its a different taste
> 
> Im on my 2nd Reo bottle of this mix. The bobas definitely sweetens the Blackbird quite a bit. But very nice on the RM2 with cotton.



I think I'll drip this juice in the dark horse as a treat tomorrow evening. Thanks for the tip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I have been very busy lately on a project with pretty much my only spare time to unwind being looking at the forum.

As a result, my vaping is in "maintenance mode" - just refilling the juices I know and not trying much new. I am actually scared one of my coils will snap then i will need to tinker again.

So this evening i had to refill Reo Blue + Nuppin with the juice that was in it - *Vape Craving Desire*
Its a lovely juice - guava is the main flavour. But its very soft and smooth, not harsh. Complex premium juice without a doubt. 

I usually dont add *menthol* into these premium juices that I like. Menthol additives I usually use in my DIY blends or on juices I am not too happy with to make them a bit more vapeable.

Well tonight i added 8 drops of VM's menthol concentrate to my Reo Grand bottle of VC Desire

Its spectacular!

The menthol just lifts it up so nicely and gives it a little bit more "punch". Its really a good juice on its own but the added menthol makes it even better for me. Slightly improved throat hit too. 

Moral of the story - dont be scared to experiment by adding menthol to a premium juice. Lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## VapeDude

More like what Ill be vaping tonight 






Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lung Hitting Unicorn Milk, Monster Melons, Enter the Dragon and Koi! Mouth to Lung Tropical Ice. These are some of the best juices in the world!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Lung Hitting Unicorn Milk, Monster Melons, Enter the Dragon and Koi! Mouth to Lung Tropical Ice. These are some of the best juices in the world!
> View attachment 31215


Good that you found something else apart from the Menthols Rob.
Well,today I have been vaping Mt Baker Extreme Ice!
This evening I'll vape Indian Giver and Lola by the Traditional Juice Co.I also like Black and Blue from the same place.Just my luck that after over two Years I find three juices from one place which I really enjoy and now what!
Oh do I detect a slight patina in the photo Mr Glovemaster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide

Custard's Last stand with Skyblue Dulce De Leche, just loving this weird combination and taste. Have quite a few of Sir Vape's juices on order, all from Nr 1 through to Nr 4, any comments of these?, just wanted to try these flavours, all look so good!


----------



## Andre

Cigarillos from House of Liquids - this is the best cigar NET ever. And I have four more of their NETs to taste.
Tarks Matador
5P Bowden's Mate
Adam & Eve by Gemini
Thunder Struck by Gemini

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

BlackBobas (more Blackbird than Bobas though)
Strawberry Ice (VM Strawberry and menthol added)
Guava Ice (@Paulie's guava and menthol added)

These three have been doing good service for the past few days.
Nice contrasting combination.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Nice contrasting combination.


Some times the combination really amplifies the pleasure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Some times the combination really amplifies the pleasure.



Agreed @Andre

After a few sessions on Icy Guava and Strawberry, one feels like something that is more tobaccoey and earthy. Then after a bit of the Black Bobas, one feels like a refresher again... and so it continues....

And you are right - when vaping such contrasting juices the flavour is magnified greatly when the change takes place. Then one gets used to it after a while...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

The Virus, Nicoticket
Matador, Tarks 
Bowden's Mate, 5P
Relax, @hands - perfectly balanced lemon and lime.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

All the normal stuff and then I tried a new juice... Nicks's Fro Yo... I'm trying to expand my horizons... not a bad juice and in fact it is pretty good... but won't make my Top 10...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BuzzGlo

Vk4 20 Ml with 3 ML of ambrosia. Loving this mix


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another first... Marissa the Maple Woodvil went operational today! Single coil in a Cyclops with Gemini Adam and Eve. 

These little bottles of Gemini don't last too long when filing a 6ml REO Bottle!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Today it is going to be the following :

E - Liquid Project - White Bizkit Bread
E - Liquid Project - Waffling Blue
Vape Elixir - Stardust
Mike's Mega Mixes - Mint & Honey (Review Coming Shortly)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schuller

Today like every other day I enjoyed my E-Liquid Project General Custar'd... Thanks @KieranD for making this awesome Juice 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Nora's Dream
Heavenly Peaches
MCV Fruloops
VM4
VM4 Reserved
some flavorless VG/PG mix with nic. I do that quite a lot.


----------



## Schuller

Schuller said:


> Today like every other day I enjoyed my E-Liquid Project General Custar'd... Thanks @KieranD for making this awesome Juice
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk




Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

MMM (@Mike's Mega Mixes) Strawvana. At least as good as Nicoticket's Strawnilla. I am much impressed. Well done, @Mike.
MMM Dragon Juice. This one is slowly growing on me. Clearly a quality juice.
@hands's Relax - now a firm favourite of mine.
Tarks Matador

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

MMM is proving to be a force to be reckoned with...

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Doing the honours in Botswana today

Tried and tested (for peace of mind)
- VM Choc Mint + Coffee concentrate in the Reo mini
- VM Berry Blaze + menthol concentrate

Then to be a tiny bit adventurous
- Bombies Nanas Cream 18mg plus VM Menthol concentrate in the Nuppin

The "Nana ice" is actually quite nice but a bit strong. Nuppin smoothes it but I can feel the Silver Lining...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

@Silver do you lung hit the 18mg on the nuppin


----------



## acorn

VM4 (eVic TC)
VM Tropical Ice (Reo)
Skyblue Ambrosia (Reo)
Blissful Smoked Custard (Reo)
DIY Mustard's Milk (Invader TC)
VC Amazon (Istick50W)
I like my variety in all modes (Mech@ 1.6,VW@0.5 and TC@0.15)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

acorn said:


> VM4 (eVic TC)
> VM Tropical Ice (Reo)
> Skyblue Ambrosia (Reo)
> Blissful Smoked Custard (Reo)
> DIY Mustard's Milk (Invader TC)
> VC Amazon (Istick50W)
> I like my variety in all modes (Mech@ 1.6,VW@0.5 and TC@0.15)


Awesome family you have there. I love to have a variety of flavours on tap too.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## acorn

Andre said:


> Awesome family you have there. I love to have a variety of flavours on tap too.


Jip, My Reo's in the morning, iStick with Subox backup at work, Reos and TC in the evening at home


----------



## Keyaam

Vanilla custard by a famous capetonian
Indian giver 
Looper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith Milton

Cloud Company Revel on the Snow Wolf 0.5hm coil at 70w  on the Velocity RDA


----------



## Keith Milton

This is going to be the setup for tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Barak

Orion asteroid. Man, good juice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

RIEFY said:


> @Silver do you lung hit the 18mg on the nuppin



Well its not quite 18mg
I added 10 drops menthol to the juice in the Reo Bottle
So Id say its closer to 16mg now
Yes, vape it on the Nuppin - lung hits
Lovely. After a few deep drags i do get a bit "silvery". But Nanas is not that harsh. And its high VG


----------



## Barak

Some odin samples from vapemob. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Barak said:


> View attachment 31417
> 
> Some odin samples from vapemob.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lucky fish! Enjoy.


----------



## Barak

Andre said:


> Lucky fish! Enjoy.


First one is not much to my liking. has some liquorice notes to it. Not bad but not something I will come back to. Will do a write up once im done with a few of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Tarks satori
A local DIY loops
A local DIY vanilla custard 
HHv pirates booty 


Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Zegee said:


> Tarks satori
> A local DIY loops
> A local DIY vanilla custard
> HHv pirates booty
> 
> 
> Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020


All that in less than an hour 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee

I work quick @Riaz few toots here few toots there 


Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> Tarks satori
> A local DIY loops
> A local DIY vanilla custard
> HHv pirates booty


How did you like Satori? For me it was good, but I prefer the cigar bases (like Matador) to the pipe tobacco bases.


----------



## Zegee

I am loving it Andre got like 200ml 


Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> I am loving it Andre got like 200ml


Great stuff - it is very authentic. I got just more than 400 ml of the Matador! And it is going too fast for my liking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Lol I know that feeling . Gonna finish what I have and see maybe when the next sale happens. 


Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

El Toro Guevara. Man, this stuff is the best. Not an adv for me, but with whisky, wine and/or cognac, a braai with a fire and good company this is far superior to and much more satisfying than any stinky or real cigar. I am so hooked. Already ordered some more of their Cigarillos, which I marginally prefer to Guevara. And 3 more to taste. Cigarillos is their best seller. http://www.houseofliquid.com/ - signed for shipping is just below 5 Euros - not bad at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Andre said:


> El Toro Guevara. Man, this stuff is the best. Not an adv for me, but with whisky, wine and/or cognac, a braai with a fire and good company this is far superior to and much more satisfying than any stinky or real cigar. I am so hooked. Already ordered some more of their Cigarillos, which I marginally prefer to Guevara. And 3 more to taste. Cigarillos is their best seller. http://www.houseofliquid.com/ - signed for shipping is just below 5 Euros - not bad at all.


@Andre have you every came across a NET eliquid that reminds you of lucky strike, Marlboro gold stinky ?


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> @Andre have you every came across a NET eliquid that reminds you of lucky strike, Marlboro gold stinky ?


I do not remember ever smoking that, but wonder if Tarks Satori (which @Zegee is vaping above) is not too far away. Maybe a bit too sweet. Or maybe try one of these: http://www.naturally-extracted-tobacco.com/category-s/1841.htm


----------



## VapeSnow

Andre said:


> I do not remember ever smoking that, but wonder if Tarks Satori (which @Zegee is vaping above) is not too far away. Maybe a bit too sweet. Try one of these: http://www.naturally-extracted-tobacco.com/category-s/1841.htm


Lucky strike and Marlboro gold has a sweet taste but Thx for the response I'll have a look at that website.


----------



## Rob Fisher

From Left to right... Octo, Tropical Ice, Koi, Adam and Eve,Tropical Ice, Tropical Ice, Unicorn Milk and Handlebar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necropolis

Rob Fisher said:


> From Left to right... Octo, Tropical Ice, Koi, Adam and Eve,Tropical Ice, Tropical Ice, Unicorn Milk and Handlebar.
> View attachment 31547



Madness!


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> From Left to right... Octo, Tropical Ice, Koi, Adam and Eve,Tropical Ice, Tropical Ice, Unicorn Milk and Handlebar.
> View attachment 31547


A "taste tornado"

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Keith Milton said:


> This is going to be the setup for tomorrow


Where did you get the glas from


----------



## baksteen8168

Average vapor Joe said:


> Where did you get the glas from


Vapeking stocks it iirc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

Tired of testing new flavours. Tonight I'm loading my EMOW Mega with AlfaLiquid Brown Diamond - A blend of Virginia and brown tobacco flavours with subtle shades of hazelnut, chocolate and old Scotch whisky. It's the one Nemo was raving about. Time to bring it into SA for retail!!


----------



## baksteen8168

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Tired of testing new flavours. Tonight I'm loading my EMOW Mega with AlfaLiquid Brown Diamond - A blend of Virginia and brown tobacco flavours with subtle shades of hazelnut, chocolate and old Scotch whisky. It's the one Nemo was raving about. Time to bring it into SA for retail!!


I owned an Alfa... I hope the juice is nothing like the car. Leaked oil, electronics had a mind of it's own - like the wipers turning on when you try to use the electric windows... or the indicators deciding what lights to turn on (if any) when you try to indicate... I will say that there was that one day every couple of months, usually around the time that you want to throw a match in the fuel tank, that everything just comes together and you fall head over heels for her again.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

Possum Trot - Emerald City Pie. Great juice to start my leave with

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

5P Bowden's Mate
5P Castle Long Reserve
El Toro Puros
Vaponaute Under the Sea
Nicoticket Frenilla


----------



## Vapington

baksteen8168 said:


> I owned an Alfa... I hope the juice is nothing like the car. Leaked oil, electronics had a mind of it's own - like the wipers turning on when you try to use the electric windows... or the indicators deciding what lights to turn on (if any) when you try to indicate... I will say that there was that one day every couple of months, usually around the time that you want to throw a match in the fuel tank, that everything just comes together and you fall head over heels for her again.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.



I have had 2 Alfas. Currently have one. Been a pleasure to own  what did you have?


----------



## baksteen8168

Vapington said:


> I have had 2 Alfas. Currently have one. Been a pleasure to own  what did you have?


Gtv6 2.5  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.


----------



## Vapington

Haha well that makes sense then


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hendrik2vape

I vaped beeskraal vapours


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hendrik2vape

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baksteen8168

Vapington said:


> Haha well that makes sense then


It might, but clarkson explained the gtv beautifully. Will see if I can find what he said. Will update when I do. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.


----------



## baksteen8168

@Vapington 

"Take the old GTV6 as a prime example. I owned one once and it was a nightmare. The worst car I’ve owned. Deeply uncomfortable, spectacularly impractical and blessed with steering so heavy that navigating into a London parking space was like navigating a donkey into a budgie cage. Then there was the complete lack of quality. Nothing worked. And when you got one thing fixed something else would break on the way home. Once it tried to murder me. The linkage from the gearlever to the rear-mounted gearbox fell off and jammed the prop shaft, causing a sound not heard on earth since Krakatoa blew up, and the rear wheels to lock. But behind the oyster-like impregnability of its ergonomics and hidden in the sea of snot were two perfect pearls. The styling. And the howl from its V6 engine. In a tunnel, at 4000rpm, it was more sonorous than any music. It was like having your soul licked by angels. In essence, then, Alfa has always understood what makes driving a thrill. But it has never been able to make a car. Well, not a car that a rational, normal human being might want to buy. Think of them as underground German art films. "


Only an Alfa nut will understand the joy of owning one. 



Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Simple day today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Simple day today!
> View attachment 31606



Vaped that too today @Rob Fisher 
Trying to see the difference in 3 different setups...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Vaped that too today @Rob Fisher
> Trying to see the difference in 3 different setups...



And which one won? The Cyclone I bet!


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> And which one won? The Cyclone I bet!



Lol, no, its not in the Cyclone because the cyclone airhole is too small. Got to get it expertly widened. For that i need to come to Durban, remember....

I must say this juice comes through nicely in all my setups though

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168

MMM - Mint & Honey (Running dangerously low. Hurry up mad @Mike ) 
E-liquid project - Waffling Blue 
E-liquid project - Pink Lady
Vape Elixir - Stardust 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 31602


What mod is that and where did you get that jwrap


----------



## Yiannaki

Hendrik2vape said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Your end frame on your video says "title text here". I'm guessing you've used some sort of template to make it. Just a heads up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## method1

60/40 mix of NCV milked & Fogg's Milky Way - really nice ️


----------



## Marzuq

Average vapor Joe said:


> What mod is that and where did you get that jwrap



It's a DIY kit that iI built. The mod was dipped hence the nifty look


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Marzuq said:


> It's a DIY kit that iI built. The mod was dipped hence the nifty look



Awesome. Since you are a builder, do you know of a comfortable coating that one could apply to an ipv3 li to make it smoother and also protect it at the sme time?


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Hehe. Had a real shitty vape day (everything tasted like overflavoured juice) until I decided to finally try out my Clapton that I made a while ago. As usual a Clapton made we'll never disappoints and my vape day has gone from shit to shiny

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

Average vapor Joe said:


> Awesome. Since you are a builder, do you know of a comfortable coating that one could apply to an ipv3 li to make it smoother and also protect it at the sme time?



Wish I could take credit for the ages me paint job but that was all @eviltoy 
Send himhim pm and I'm sure he will be able to point you in the right direction


----------



## Andre

Hummingbird by Nicoticket (cranberry and lychee)
Under the Sea by Vaponaute
Bowden's Mate by 5P
Matador by Tarks


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tropical Ice by Vapour Mountain (Oh what a surprise)
Koi by Gemini in the Van Hunks atty on top of a REO. (I'm going to struggle to pass this onto the next tester because I have gotten attached to it).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Only two flavours today

The Vape Kitchen - Juicy Pear : A beautiful pear vape. Smooth, refreshing and the most authentic pear I've vaped to date. The name says it all. It literally tastes like a juicy pear. Lol

Orion E Liquid - Eclipse. Courtesy of @Michael : An extra creamy, decadent cereal vape. This puts breakfast at telios to shame.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> The Vape Kitchen - Juicy Pear : A beautiful pear vape. Smooth, refreshing and the most authentic pair I've vaped to date. The name says it all. It literally tastes like a juicy pear. Lol



Where did you procure that from @Yiannaki?


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> Where did you procure that from @Yiannaki?


There's this dodgy greek i know  @Paulie


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> There's this dodgy greek i know  @Paulie



I need to visit that dodgy Greek and raid his stash!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth

Loaded the VT with a 0.5 Kanthal coil and chain vaping on some 3 mg MBV 555 Max VG today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necropolis

Lekka Vapours - Peach and Apricot. 

Really enjoying this juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Guys I've been looking around for a really good 0 mg all day vape something that I can chain vape like a chimney and not get a head rush or get sick of the flavour (1.5 might be good too). Pls help


----------



## ET

Average Joe, a lot of the local juice makers will make your juice with nic level to your specific needs.


----------



## GadgetFreak

Can you believe that my joose bottle is bigger than my mod




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Zenooph

A delicious Creamy Cinnamon which I mixed about a week and a half ago. Below is a link to the recipe in the DIY thread
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/calling-all-diyers.t10799/page-24

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Glas - Poundcake. Loving it, perfect for the summer days. Citrus cake.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt

That.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> That.


That is a well steeped The Virus. Also got one old bottle still going.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Andre said:


> That is a well steeped The Virus. Also got one old bottle still going.


Almost a year lol. Theres a new glass bottle in the draw which has been quietly sitting there since Jan. Its one of those juices I can't run out of.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michaelsa

Half a bottle of Odin 101 (6mg).
So good I couldn't stop.

Quite an amazing tobacco flavour. The fruitiness really comes out above about 35watts.


----------



## Andre

VM XXX
VM4 Special Reserve
Tarks Matador
World Wonders Pyramid


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Diy strawberries and cream in mutation x v4 with a fused nickel Clapton at 0.6 ohms.
Heavenly (my flavours are still a bit eh tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today is a mix of juices! Unicorn Milk in a Storm Trooper Subox, Glass Pound Cake in the half Dark Vader half Storm Trooper Subox, Tropical Ice in the Darth Vader Subox, MOnster Melons in the Billow 2 and @Paulie's Guava in a Storm Trooper!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Rob Fisher said:


> Today is a mix of juices! Unicorn Milk in a Storm Trooper Subox, Glass Pound Cake in the half Dark Vader half Storm Trooper Subox, Tropical Ice in the Darth Vader Subox, MOnster Melons in the Billow 2 and @Paulie's Guava in a Storm Trooper!
> View attachment 32132


Damn that stuff looks bloody tasty


----------



## Rob Fisher

Average vapor Joe said:


> Damn that stuff looks bloody tasty



Actually they are all pretty good! I'm checking juices before getting rid of some stock!  All these are staying in rotation!


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Rob Fisher said:


> Actually they are all pretty good! I'm checking juices before getting rid of some stock!  All these are staying in rotation!


Have you tried the glas pebbles. That flavour is just about the most beautiful flavour I have ever tasted.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Average vapor Joe said:


> Have you tried the glas pebbles. That flavour is just about the most beautiful flavour I have ever tasted.



Not yet... but now I'm anxious to...


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Vape king fruit loops development flavour 3mg on fused staged heating Clapton. My nic tolerance is super low ( i usually do 0 or 1.5 mg) and as of right now I am so buzzed that I am lying on the underfloor heated kitchen floor  Just about passed out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Today I am vaping some "dodgy" guava juice  10mg

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tom

Rob Fisher said:


> Actually they are all pretty good! I'm checking juices before getting rid of some stock!  All these are staying in rotation!


Pound Cake is awesome, dont you agree? I enjoyed it just as much as I enjoy the Looper atm. That will certainly stay in my rotation for a while.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tom said:


> Pound Cake is awesome, dont you agree? I enjoyed it just as much as I enjoy the Looper atm. That will certainly stay in my rotation for a while.



It's not top of my list because it's not my style of vape but there is little doubt that it's a quality juice and I'm going to vape it over a few days. Based on the fact that juices of this type I normally taste and throw in the gorge and it's still in the tank and I'm still vaping is high praise indeed! Final verdict if a few days... but I must say I am learning to appreciate good juices no matter the type and genre!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Alex said:


> Today I am vaping some "dodgy" guava juice  10mg



I love that "dodgy"  guava juice - currently ration myself to maximum 6ml per week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Necris

Vape meet day...so vaped a lot of juices.
@6ghost9...you have ruined me.
VCT makes everything else a little bit sad.
VCT has got to be the best juice I have tasted in months


----------



## Average vapor Joe

V


Necris said:


> Vape meet day...so vaped a lot of juices.
> @6ghost9...you have ruined me.
> VCT makes everything else a little bit sad.
> VCT has got to be the best juice I have tasted in months


vct?


----------



## baksteen8168

Average vapor Joe said:


> vct?


Maybe Vape Cartel? But then it would be E - Liquid Project?

I would also like to know what is being referenced here?


----------



## Andre

Average vapor Joe said:


> V
> 
> vct?





baksteen8168 said:


> Maybe Vape Cartel? But then it would be E - Liquid Project?
> 
> I would also like to know what is being referenced here?



Or Vanilla Custard Tobacco, like the one from Ripe Vapes - http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/ripe-vapes/products/vct

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Andre said:


> Or Vanilla Custard Tobacco, like the one from Ripe Vapes - http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/ripe-vapes/products/vct


I think you are 100% correct there. Thanks @Andre


----------



## gertvanjoe

@


johan said:


> I love that "dodgy"  guava juice - currently ration myself to maximum 6ml per week.



why dodgy ?


----------



## johan

gertvanjoe said:


> @
> 
> 
> why dodgy ?



Because its made by a dodgy Greek mixologist .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Vape Elixir - Stardust in the Billow V2
Mike's Mega Mixes - RumnRai in the Silverplay / Kayfun V4
Mike's Mega Mixes - Mint and Honey in the Goliath V1
E - Liquid Project - Waffling Blue in the Goblin V1.2

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

today I am vaping 18mg Nut Brittle on 8w and having a nice spinny head

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Necris

Andre said:


> Or Vanilla Custard Tobacco, like the one from Ripe Vapes - http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/ripe-vapes/products/vct


Andre is correct,sorry about the cryptic post,long day.
This wasnt even the oak aged lot,it was just so smooth,perfectly balanced....amazing.
Smooth creamy custard,no egginess,with just the right amoutn of tobacco,smoothed out nicely with vanilla.
Perfection on a sig 150 and Goblin

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schuller

Testing some Orion Eclipse must say Not too Shabby  

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Ripe Vapes *Coconut Thai* (second bottle started - hoping @Sir Vape will get some 12 mg in again).
Witchers Brew *Blackbird* (damn see the 12 mg all sold out at VapeMob - shall have to ration myself)
5P *Bowden's Mate* (in the proudly SA Van Hunks atomizer)
ELP *Melon Pearing
*
Testing World Wonders *Taj Mahal* in a Chalice on a Reo and a GEM tank on a SX Mini.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sir Vape

Nice selection there mate


----------



## picautomaton

Today the same as yesterday, the day before and weeks before:
- VM Tropical Ice with added Glycerin
- Ruthless Sherbae cut with Vm Clean Cut
- Artist Collection Samba Sun cut with VM Clean Cut
- Artist Collection Sacre Coeur cut with VM Clean Cut
- Artist Collection Dragon Scape cut with VM Clean Cut

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schuller

Today I visited my local Vape Shop @The eCigStore awesome service expert advice and I managed to get some more Vape Gear... Well done Guys 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tom

ANML Looper and Glas Poundcake.

Loving those juices atm.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hendrik2vape

I vaped this koiler rda




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo

Schuller. What mod is that in the middle

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Schuller

@Gizmo it is the HexOhm got it from @The eCigStore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

OHW - Milkman
Vaponaute - Under the Sea
ELP - Waffling Blue
Unflavoured.


----------



## NnoS

First order from VM

Peach Rooibos 9mg
VM4 12mg
Smurfette 12mg
Tropical Ice 9mg (as per @Rob Fisher ravings) 

Some steeping needed but I just couldn't resist. Thus far, very happy with the juices (smurfette an unexpected winner) and possibly a review coming soon once they've settled in

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Traditional Juice - Lola
Vapour Mountain - Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

NnoS said:


> First order from VM
> 
> Peach Rooibos 9mg
> VM4 12mg
> Smurfette 12mg
> Tropical Ice 9mg (as per @Rob Fisher ravings)
> 
> Some steeping needed but I just couldn't resist. Thus far, very happy with the juices (smurfette an unexpected winner) and possibly a review coming soon once they've settled in



Good man! You have chosen well from the VM range! Can't wait to hear what you think of them! Especially the Tropical Ice.


----------



## NnoS

I'm sure you would! @Rob Fisher 

So far a very nice menthol hit with subtle coconut coming through. I assume this will become more pronounced with time.

Loving the fact that we have such awesome juice available right here

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

NnoS said:


> So far a very nice menthol hit with subtle coconut coming through. I assume this will become more pronounced with time.



Unfortunately the coconut will disappear after a while...


----------



## Andre

NnoS said:


> Loving the fact that we have such awesome juice available right here


I cannot agree more....and the choice of really good local juices is now so overwhelming I just cannot keep up. We now have the luxury to be extremely picky.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> Unfortunately the coconut will disappear after a while...



And by that I mean the more you vape it the less you will taste the coconut. If you chop and change juices all the time the coconut will stay with you... but if you are like me and vape it 98% of the time the coconut disappears...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> I cannot agree more....and the choice of really good local juices is now so overwhelming I just cannot keep up. We now have the luxury to be extremely picky.



100% @Andre! And I have become very picky... I have gotten rid of all the juices that don't cut it for me... no point in keeping them and I give them to my converts!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NnoS

Rob Fisher said:


> Unfortunately the coconut will disappear after a while...



haha, so much for that then. It's only the second menthol based flavour I've tried as I didn't like the stinky versions much, but I think this will grow on me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NnoS

Rob Fisher said:


> And by that I mean the more you vape it the less you will taste the coconut. If you chop and change juices all the time the coconut will stay with you... but if you are like me and vape it 98% of the time the coconut disappears...



I see. Not much danger then in my case as I won't vape this nearly as much as you do

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nova69

Today it was some vapemob classic tbac mixed with peach.My evening Vape is some blackbird (first time).Not sure how to describe the blackbird as yet or if I'll get it again.Nice an smooth none the less

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Nova69 said:


> Today it was some vapemob classic tbac mixed with peach.My evening Vape is some blackbird (first time).Not sure how to describe the blackbird as yet or if I'll get it again.Nice an smooth none the less



@Nova69 
Blackbird is a winner!
Give it a chance and try it out at different power settings
I tried to describe it here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/witchers-brew-juice-reviews.t2686/page-2#post-67300


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nova69

Silver said:


> @Nova69
> Blackbird is a winner!
> Give it a chance and try it out at different power settings
> I tried to describe it here:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/witchers-brew-juice-reviews.t2686/page-2#post-67300


Unfortunately I only have a ego one mega at the moment.Pravin Gordon (wife) is still deciding if I can have another Vape machine.I didn't like the initial Vape.I was like wtf Wilsons toffee lux meh, but it's growing on me.well I can say I like it now after a few hours tooting it.For me it's definitely a punch of tobacco an a leka cream exhale.I wouldn't Vape it all the time.I read your review before I bought it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nova69

@Silver just checked your review again.You spot on with that review.Even while vaping it I'm still like uhm there is something else but what.I ordered some vm4 as well from oupa, can't wait to try that.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

Average vapor Joe said:


> Diy strawberries and cream in mutation x v4 with a fused nickel Clapton at 0.6 ohms.
> Heavenly (my flavours are still a bit eh tho


@Average vapor Joe,I'm looking for a strawberry + cream recipe I was given a Few days back(was it you?) It's called mustard something or other.Was told it's made w/strawberry,vannilla bean ice cream and is the best strawberry+cream ever.Ring a bell?


----------



## BumbleBee

kev mac said:


> @Average vapor Joe,I'm looking for a strawberry + cream recipe I was given a Few days back(was it you?) It's called mustard something or other.Was told it's made w/strawberry,vannilla bean ice cream and is the best strawberry+cream ever.Ring a bell?


Here you go bud 

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/104221/Mustard+Milk+-+Simple+Strawberries+and+Cream


----------



## kev mac

BumbleBee said:


> Here you go bud
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/104221/Mustard+Milk+-+Simple+Strawberries+and+Cream


that's it Bee,It's time to order some flavors and I was going crazy trying to remember.You came through again. p.s have you tried this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

kev mac said:


> that's it Bee,It's time to order some flavors and I was going crazy trying to remember.You came through again. p.s have you tried this?


I have, it's definitely worth it


----------



## Marzuq

Anml looper
Anml carnage 
Clouds of icarus lemon bar 
Guava mix from the Greek

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steamvent

I'm very new to vamping, so finding the flavour that works for me has been tough. I tried quite a few flavours and some taste good but after an hour or so of vaping I normally resorted back to a berry energy drink flavour. Until yesterday, I stopped by Vape King and tried their new range. Wow very different and the creamy after taste of Kings Cream has had me blowing the most delicious clouds I've tasted. 

Being a total newbie my taste might be different to a lot of people, but I have found my "Brand" as the ex smoker in me is inclined to say.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NnoS

That's awesome @steamvent I'm also still a noob at this and have been through about 20 flavours in 2 months. Only 4 or 5 I'd buy again. Having the variety is both a curse and a blessing. It's quite an interesting journey finding the perfect vape.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

kev mac said:


> @Average vapor Joe,I'm looking for a strawberry + cream recipe I was given a Few days back(was it you?) It's called mustard something or other.Was told it's made w/strawberry,vannilla bean ice cream and is the best strawberry+cream ever.Ring a bell?





Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 32674


whats that yellow thing on the bottom right hand corner next to the subtanks?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Average vapor Joe said:


> whats that yellow thing on the bottom right hand corner next to the subtanks?



Deoxit Gold for my REO contacts.


----------



## method1

Deoxit - gotta have it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


> Deoxit Gold for my REO contacts.
> View attachment 32675


How does it vape?lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

method1 said:


> Deoxit - gotta have it


Been there done that.lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cave Johnson

Started the morning with Foggs Pacific Coast.

Now having some Foggs Deli Express, the only cinnamon flavour that I like


----------



## Andre

Nicoticket's Sure Bert - an awesome really tangy fruit juice, fresh and crisp. Instant ADV for me.
Grant's Vanilla Custard
Ripe Vapes Coconut Thai
Tarks Matador

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frank Zef

The last of my Cowboy's Apple pie. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Marzuq said:


> Anml looper
> Anml carnage
> Clouds of icarus lemon bar
> Guava mix from the Greek



Lol on the "guava mix from the Greek" @Marzuq
Thats probably the most famous unavailable juice around
You must try adding VM menthol concentrate to it
Superb


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> Lol on the "guava mix from the Greek" @Marzuq
> Thats probably the most famous unavailable juice around
> You must try adding VM menthol concentrate to it
> Superb



it comes to me with a mild menthol in it.
Its perfect as is. I wouldnt change or add anything


----------



## Silver

Marzuq said:


> it comes to me with a mild menthol in it.
> Its perfect as is. I wouldnt change or add anything



Lol, our taste buds differ. I cant taste the menthol in it at all...


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> Lol, our taste buds differ. I cant taste the menthol in it at all...



definitely. Im not a menthol fan at all but i do like it in this quava juice. Its just enough to know its there. most likely why i like it so much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie

Vaping the new King Royale range... Kings Creme and Regeant Sauce. LOVING IT!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo

Oliver Barry said:


> Vaping the new King Royale range... Kings Creme and Regeant Sauce. LOVING IT!
> 
> View attachment 32688


That looks like a great combo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie

Gizmo said:


> That looks like a great combo



Dude, i must show you the clouds..... haha! think im gonna need an RDA with more airflow REAL soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Oliver Barry said:


> Dude, i must show you the clouds..... haha! think im gonna need an RDA with more airflow REAL soon



I just looked outside, the clouds look fine

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ollie

Gizmo said:


> I just looked outside, the clouds look fine



Well its pretty cloudy in my neck of the woods

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo

Oliver Barry said:


> Well its pretty cloudy in my neck of the woods
> 
> View attachment 32697



LOL classic. I will need see that for myself


----------



## baksteen8168

NnoS said:


> haha, so much for that then. It's only the second menthol based flavour I've tried as I didn't like the stinky versions much, but I think this will grow on me.


@NnoS - Give Mike's Mega Mixes - Mint and Honey a go. It is the only Menthol type vape that I have found where the other flavors does not get killed when vaping it all day.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

Black Raft
Nemo's blend (Not sure what he added )
Yuzu Kiss (delectable)
French Vanilla Deluxe (aka Vanilla Custard)


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

You don't mess around, do you Rob!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vaperite South Africa said:


> You don't mess around, do you Rob!



I try not to... I'm so grateful to vaping... and I guess my passion shows... now I need a Regulated Squonker like a Lukkos.


----------



## NnoS

baksteen8168 said:


> Give Mike's Mega Mixes - Mint and Honey a go.



Thanks for the suggestion. I've taken a look at some of the juices on offer from Mike's range and would like to try a few. Will add this to the order and let you know how it goes.

I really like honey as a flavour in general so this might be something I'll enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

E-Liquid Project - Pink Lady
One hit Wonder - MilkMan


----------



## Necropolis

Frank Zef said:


> The last of my Cowboy's Apple pie.



Love that juice!


----------



## baksteen8168

NnoS said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I've taken a look at some of the juices on offer from Mike's range and would like to try a few. Will add this to the order and let you know how it goes.
> 
> I really like honey as a flavour in general so this might be something I'll enjoy.


Just note that it is a candy type of vape.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## GerharddP

I do say squire...what a cloudy day today..hope it rains some king royal this fine evening...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

First dripper (Velocity) toots of MMM's Ashy Bac NET - - this weekend is going to be fun with this!
World Wonders Tah Mahal
Nicoticket Sure Bert

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> First dripper (Velocity) toots of MMM's Ashy Bac NET - - this weekend is going to be fun with this!
> World Wonders Tah Mahal
> Nicoticket Sure Bert


Ah man, I should've got some Ashy Bac

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zenooph

Vaped my latest creation! Nutty Custard. As soon as I'm happy with the recipe I'll post it in the recipe section. So far it's turning out to be a winner 

Sent from my mind

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET

DIY peach apricot mix, pretty tasty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Possum Trot - Cowardly Custard

Good juice, just ordered more. Its Max VG Marshmallow Custard.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Buan Stanley

Not as fancy as all the names here but found vabemob peach liquid






Super super impressed very smooth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## SampleBox

Some Ruthless Ez Duz it in the sub tank nano with a delicious arpeggio espresso.


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Buan Stanley said:


> Not as fancy as all the names here but found vabemob peach liquid
> Super super impressed very smooth



Fancy named juices can also taste crappy - it's all very 'subjective'  One man's meat is another man's poison.
The fact that you are impressed now and like it a lot, is all that counts.

I overdid my 2 favourite goto juices when I started out, and still cannot face them again almost a year later.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Buan Stanley

Mind you the frapachino also from vape mob is insane 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Vapester said:


> Some Ruthless Ez Duz it in the sub tank nano with a delicious arpeggio espresso.


Had some Ruthless juice the other day, as a tester. Was quite good. But very expensive here.... beating 5P price wise


----------



## Zahz

Kicked of my Vaping venture today.....made a trip to @MarkDBN from Hazelworks. Had a small 'Vape meet'.... best way to spend the weekend! 

Gave his juices a try and I must say they really impressive. Also managed to get my hands on a 100ml Custard Cloud which I will start Vaping once my tank is dry. Smells really good just like Ultramel custard.

Tested out the sunset and it tasted really great. Gives you that Juicy pineapple taste and smells really good too. Will sure get that on my next trip.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Lemon Bar
October Sky - frigging awesome


----------



## Tom

new juices arrived.....first in is Aisle7 Flakes. Very nice, another hit. Tastes similar to Illuminati Vapor "Lion", which was also very good but had to be ordered in France. Flakes is available locally......perfect.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Tarks Matador, Voodoo Gravestone, MMM AshyBac and 5P Bowdens Mate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Tarks Matador, Voodoo Gravestone, MMM AshyBac and 5P Bowdens Mate.



Andre please don't post any more pics of the Romanian tank... I get FOMO everytime I see it...  is it as awesome as it looks?


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Andre please don't post any more pics of the Romanian tank... I get FOMO everytime I see it...  is it as awesome as it looks?


The best flavour ever - Voodoo's Gravestone tastes like freshly squeezed orange juice! I literally feel I want to drink it.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> The best flavour ever - Voodoo's Gravestone tastes like freshly squeezed orange juice! I literally feel I want to drink it.



Oh thanks... I did not need that...  it is now causing an itch and may need to be scratched!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SHiBBY

Hitting local DIY juices, exclusively, every day, all day. I've seen these guys sitting around a table into the late hours, testing and tweaking, putting in many hours to make something unique and amazing for the vape community to enjoy and let me tell you, they do not disappoint. Not to mention it's way cheaper than retail juices.

To all the DIY juicemakers out there that make their own signature flavours, thank you! You are a valued part of this community

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Buan Stanley

Dying to try some of your local boys goods 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I had some pretty outstanding juices last night:

Bronuts - famous DIY donut from YouTuber 'DIY or DIE'. Stunning choc donut.

MMM Honey and Mint - a staple for me. Perfection in mint to "other" ratio. Different and more'ish.

MMM Biscuit Dreams - easily the best biscuit out there. Easily! Buttery, delicate and crumbly biscuit.

And some of a mate's ELiquid Project Island Ice - really good, as usual from the brand. Lovely coconut on the front with hints of fruit, gentle cool exhale. 

I tried my hand at a coconut ice recently and failed miserably. I got hardcore menthol, menthol and more menthol. 

As usual, local juices are impressing as hell!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I had some pretty outstanding juices last night:
> 
> Bronuts - famous DIY donut from YouTuber 'DIY or DIE'. Stunning choc donut.
> 
> MMM Honey and Mint - a staple for me. Perfection in mint to "other" ratio. Different and more'ish.
> 
> MMM Biscuit Dreams - easily the best biscuit out there. Easily! Buttery, delicate and crumbly biscuit.
> 
> And some of a mate's ELiquid Project Island Ice - really good, as usual from the brand. Lovely coconut on the front with hints of fruit, gentle cool exhale.
> 
> I tried my hand at a coconut ice recently and failed miserably. I got hardcore menthol, menthol and more menthol.
> 
> As usual, local juices are impressing as hell!



Thanks for the post @r0gue z0mbie - i like it when folks give a short one liner on their impressions

So many juices to still try - i feel so way behind - lots of catchup to do when i get the time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

MMM AshyBac - authentic leaf tobacco NET with a touch of sweet
World Wonders Pyramid - fruity with juicy coconut, slightly sweet
World Wonders Table Mountain - full on jam and coconut sweet dessert, addictive
Voodoo Gravestone - freshly squeezed orange juice as if from the glass
Complex Chaos Heavenly Peaches - beautifully balanced peaches and cream

All locally produced. What a win!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver said:


> Thanks for the post @r0gue z0mbie - i like it when folks give a short one liner on their impressions
> 
> So many juices to still try - i feel so way behind - lots of catchup to do when i get the time


Well you best get to trying the two local brands I mentioned, if you haven't already. Or you're missing out 

There's some locals that really know what theyre doing. And being a DIY'er I know how difficult it is to make a truly outstanding recipe. I make good, but not outstanding... 6 months later.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mike

@r0gue z0mbie I take it that it had steeped enough?  Glad to hear you've got some DIY joojoo coming back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Mike said:


> @r0gue z0mbie I take it that it had steeped enough?  Glad to hear you've got some DIY joojoo coming back


Steeped perfectly ☺

Lol "joojoo"

I just can't get a nice gentle adv menthol/mint going.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

100PG with 10 % of my PG menthol crystals concentrate for the past few days. Stopped that cold dead in its tracks! As you will appreciate @zadiac.

Also MMM AshyBac with a few drops of menthol concentrate with Nicoticket Sure Bert on the side.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zadiac

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Steeped perfectly ☺
> 
> Lol "joojoo"
> 
> I just can't get a nice gentle adv menthol/mint going.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Just start off with one drop at a time until you reach your sweet spot. That's how I did mine.


----------



## Hendrik2vape

Loving my Smok Xcube 2 160w TC 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

zadiac said:


> Just start off with one drop at a time until you reach your sweet spot. That's how I did mine.


Ya I was messing around all weekend, and I may have gotten it right... using "drops at a time" method.

A banana coconut menthol. Surprisingly low percentages 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Last night I was able to perform a much needed pitstop on several devices.
Been too busy for the past few days so was vaping the last bit of fumes and then little Evod1 for about 24 hours - ha ha. (trusty little thing)

I am now vaping the following:

*Hurricane Vapors Sunshine Cured Tobacco *
A legendary juice. The closest to a real cigarette that I have tried. Have not vaped it for a while. Its really blissful. 

*"Strawberry Ice" (VM Strawberry with added menthol concentrate)*
This has become a staple vape and one I have had in almost permanent rotation for several months. I love this juice for mindless vaping at the computer.

*VooDoo Vapour Dark Forrest*
My first VooDoo juice. I intend reviewing this one. This is their chocolate minty one. I like VM's Choc Mint so was keen on trying this to compare. It's been sitting in the cupboard for a few months!. About time I started with it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Lim

Orion "The Belt" is not my juice, but this "Moonlight" is quite good! 

Enjoying it with the T8 + TFV4

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Lim

@Silver My brother bought a bottle of the Dark forest a month ago, it is very good juice
Choc base with a dash of mint and the mint is not over powering. 
I am sure you will enjoy it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ghostza

Straw Dogs + TFV4 = Awesome ☺

Thanks @KieranD




Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dale Edwards

Kings Creme!! Biased: Somewhat. Satisfaction: 150W!!!


----------



## Silver

Lim said:


> @Silver My brother bought a bottle of the Dark forest a month ago, it is very good juice
> Choc base with a dash of mint and the mint is not over powering.
> I am sure you will enjoy it



Many thanks @Lim!
Am giving it a good whirl right now
Started it off on the high fidelity flavour machine - aka Reo/RM2 
Will reserve comment for the review


----------



## Andre

Bombies Kiss the Ring
World Wonders Table Mountain
Tarks Matador
5P Bowden's Mate

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Bombies Kiss the Ring
> World Wonders Table Mountain
> Tarks Matador
> 5P Bowden's Mate



Kiss the ring hasnt featured for a while @Andre 
I always love reading your rotation - 
I need to get onto the World Wonders juices. 
So many juices, such little time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

Mr Good Vape - Moon Sugar : Not my favourite juice. But it's exactly what it says, Sugar Cookie, sweet butterscotch on the inhale and slight graham cracker on the exhale..
E-Liquid Project - The Daddler: My old faithful ADV.


----------



## Necris

Been a juicy day today.





Currently narrowed it down to these






My taste buds are fried...but melonz wins


----------



## moonunit

Lots of Plume Station Breakfast Express
Raging Donut
Gambit
King Royal Peasant Sauce






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Buan Stanley

Vaped an anml looper clone .... Soooo good


Take me to the clouds


----------



## Barak

Buan Stanley said:


> Vaped an anml looper clone .... Soooo good
> 
> 
> Take me to the clouds


Which one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buan Stanley

A mate made his own juice he called it loops I was skeptical at first but gave me a sample on his mutation and I bought a bottle there and then


Take me to the clouds


----------



## Barak

Buan Stanley said:


> A mate made his own juice he called it loops I was skeptical at first but gave me a sample on his mutation and I bought a bottle there and then
> 
> 
> Take me to the clouds


Awesome. Been looking for a clone for a long time. Closet i have got is teleos breakfast crunch. Looper is so damn delicious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Zef

Did a flavor comparison. 
I like the e-liquid project version more. 







Sent from my toaster, yeah a toaster.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Buan Stanley

Milky loops (anml looper clone)


Take me to the clouds


----------



## Phillipvh

Hazeworks Custard and also Justb's black honey

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

MMM AshyBac
MMM Lime Party
Bombies Black Out City
VM xxx
Tarks Matador

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rebel

Vape Elixir Nymphomaniac
MMM Sweetbac 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Plume Station Pine On. Love the pineapple lemonade, but not the "twist". I get the same cereal/biscuity taste I found in Looper, which is not my taste at all.
Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil - just awesome in the Goliath V2.
MMM AshyBac with a touch of clove added.
5P Bowden's Mate

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Coco

eGo ONE + Ni TC - Ruthless Swamp Thang
Velocity + 1.3 ohm - Skyblue Ambrosia
Subtank Nono + 1.5 ohm - Orion Moonlight

(All 6mg)

Tomorrow, just maybe, @Mike's flavours  (If not, the day after)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Two awesome DIY jooses, thank you @BumbleBee :

Fruitloops (very nice bro, and I didn't even think I would like a cereal vape)

XXX mints (man this is exactly like chewing on the real deal)


Oh yeah and I also have some VM4 oak reserve from Vapour Mountain on the go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Alex said:


> Two awesome DIY jooses, thank you @BumbleBee :
> 
> Fruitloops (very nice bro, and I didn't even think I would like a cereal vape)
> 
> XXX mints (man this is exactly like chewing on the real deal)
> 
> Oh yeah and I also have some VM4 oak reserve from Vapour Mountain on the go.


I'm so glad you like them

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> Two awesome DIY jooses, thank you @BumbleBee :
> 
> Fruitloops (very nice bro, and I didn't even think I would like a cereal vape)
> 
> XXX mints (man this is exactly like chewing on the real deal)
> 
> Oh yeah and I also have some VM4 oak reserve from Vapour Mountain on the go.


To my regret, cereal juices are not for me. That XXX mints sounds very interesting. And VM Special Reserve is arguably the best locally produced juice atm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rebel

MMM sweetbac
This is another ADV.
Well done Mike.
Now I just need to order some more

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> To my regret, cereal juices are not for me. That XXX mints sounds very interesting. And VM Special Reserve is arguably the best locally produced juice atm.



@Andre the XXX mints is officially known as "Ice Queen" and I assure you it's spot on IMHO.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Coco

eVic + Nano Ti - MMM Noggy Rock
iStick + eGo 1 ohm - MMM Mint & Honey

Ummmm.... Nice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gertvanjoe

Vegetable glycerine . Found some premium VG at home. A sweet taste which has a big airy feel to it. Decided to put some drops in there to give it some oomf. Went well

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Che Guava - Craft Vapour

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I had some pretty outstanding juices last night:
> 
> Bronuts - famous DIY donut from YouTuber 'DIY or DIE'. Stunning choc donut.
> 
> MMM Honey and Mint - a staple for me. Perfection in mint to "other" ratio. Different and more'ish.
> 
> MMM Biscuit Dreams - easily the best biscuit out there. Easily! Buttery, delicate and crumbly biscuit.
> 
> And some of a mate's ELiquid Project Island Ice - really good, as usual from the brand. Lovely coconut on the front with hints of fruit, gentle cool exhale.
> 
> I tried my hand at a coconut ice recently and failed miserably. I got hardcore menthol, menthol and more menthol.
> 
> As usual, local juices are impressing as hell!


E Liquid Project's Island Ice is excellent, need to get me more...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Gemini Vapor - Enter The Dragon
Teleos - Crunch
Teleos - The Milk


----------



## Silver

The "usuals"
Strawberry Ice (VM Strawberry plus menthol concentrate)
Blackbird and a bit of Bobas Bounty
And a new juice for me, long overdue, Craft Vapour Che Guava

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit

Craft Vapour - Ernestly Hemingway 

Foggs Famous Sauce - At first light

World Wonders - Colosseum

Centurion Vapes - Butterscotch brûlée 

Absolutely loving local juices at the moment! Keep up the good work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tom

Jazzy Boba..... goooood.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gertvanjoe

Craft Vapour Artisan RY4 Thanks to @Andre . Rather an interesting taste . Andre you are my hero. For everybody listening, he opted to send me a few goodies after I asked for a little help till month end. Little did I know he would be sending me enough to last till Christmas and beyond. You are legend

Edit: I'm not the winner here

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## method1

Philip Rocke signature strawberry thingy.
Also got to try the new coffee one, pretty pretty pretty good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

method1 said:


> Philip Rocke signature strawberry thingy.



what do you think about it?


----------



## method1

Tom said:


> what do you think about it?



Still need a bit of time for a proper impression, but off the bat it's not wildly different to any of the good strawberry/milk/cream/ice-cream type things out there. Has the trademark Rocke smoothness and refinement, it's like a more polished version of a familiar profile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

method1 said:


> Still need a bit of time for a proper impression, but off the bat it's not wildly different to any of the good strawberry/milk/cream/ice-cream type things out there. Has the trademark Rocke smoothness and refinement, it's like a more polished version of a familiar profile.


this...

100% my impressions about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

again Jazzy Boba..... read here what it is about: http://breazy.com/blogs/updates/42204417-jazzy-boba-the-rise-of-tea-vapes


----------



## Petrus

I got my Jack the Ripper 6mg. yesterday, and tried it this morning with my morning coffee, what an amazing vape. Stick with it the whole day. I am a Bobas fan, but geez for local this stuff rocks.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rebel

Fogg's Famous Sauce- At First Flight

Very chilled out vape.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeDude

Home made Looper and Mustard Milk

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

Mad Hatter - I Love Donuts
Craft Vapour - Che Guava, if you like those guava rolls, you have got to try this. Love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel Saaiman

X2O #13 
NCV Fruloops


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

@WorldWonders - Table Mountain
@KieranD's Cowboy's Apple Pie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Cowboy Apple Pie and Ashy Bac... 
Some of the very best stuff you can vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Cowboy Apple Pie and Ashy Bac...
> Some of the very best stuff you can vape



Not mixed together, in case you were wondering. Not on the same cotton, I mean. That would be sacrilegious.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex

Jack the Ripper
Lime Party with some added Tropical Ice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Ooh I could go with some Lime Party round about now.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Coco

STM - MMM Lime Party
iJust2 - MMM Dragon Juice


----------



## Buan Stanley

Right now vaping cripple cow ( coffee and condensed milk) home made 


Take me to the clouds


----------



## Andre

ELP Pink Lady
MMM AshyBac
5P Castle Long Reserve
Nicoticket Sure Bert


----------



## stevie g

vape cartel - strawdogs.. Delicious strawberry and vanilla

vape cartel - amazon.. Fuitloops flavour

foggs famous sauce - milky way.. Delicious


----------



## Coco

iJust (0.5) on iStick - MMM Noggy Rock
Nano (1.2) on eGo One - SkyBlue Frostbite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Nom de Plume #4
Complex Chaos Troubled Monkey
Mike's Lime Party

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rebel

Fogg's Famous Sauce- The Milky Way FTW


----------



## Yiannaki

- DIY Tennis Biscuit 
- Njoy Hedon's Bite

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Yiannaki said:


> - DIY Tennis Biscuit
> - Njoy Hedon's Bite


Ah dude, I have such cravings for that tennis biscuit, that's a great mix

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

BumbleBee said:


> Ah dude, I have such cravings for that tennis biscuit, that's a great mix



I shall mix some up and send it down to you my friend  will 12mg suffice or is it 18 you need?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Yiannaki said:


> I shall mix some up and send it down to you my friend  will 12mg suffice or is it 18 you need?


That would be so cool, thanks man


----------



## Tom

Indian giver for the last 2 days. What next? Time to change flavour again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

MMM - Custard Nise 18mg (Reo Grand, Nuppin atomizer)

MMM - Lime Party 18mg (Reo Grand, Nuppin atomizer)

Complex Chaos - Troubled Monkey 12mg (Reo Grand, Nuppin atomizer)

Voodoo - Jack the Ripper 12mg (Reo Grand, Nuppin atomizer)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rebel

MMM - Sweetbac

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> MMM - Custard Nise 18mg (Reo Grand, Nuppin atomizer)
> 
> MMM - Lime Party 18mg (Reo Grand, Nuppin atomizer)
> 
> Complex Chaos - Troubled Monkey 12mg (Reo Grand, Nuppin atomizer)
> 
> Voodoo - Jack the Ripper 12mg (Reo Grand, Nuppin atomizer)


Something tells me you like the Nuppin!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> Something tells me you like the Nuppin!



Indeed @Andre, the velocity and mutation xs serve as ornamental pieces most of the time. A Nuppin on the Reo is unbeatable for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Alex said:


> MMM - Custard Nise 18mg (Reo Grand, Nuppin atomizer)
> 
> MMM - Lime Party 18mg (Reo Grand, Nuppin atomizer)
> 
> Complex Chaos - Troubled Monkey 12mg (Reo Grand, Nuppin atomizer)
> 
> Voodoo - Jack the Ripper 12mg (Reo Grand, Nuppin atomizer)



Lovely @Alex! 
18mg in the Nuppin. I like
What coil is that for the Custard Nise and Lime Party? Is that your 0.3 or thereabouts? With the Scotch Roll wick?


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> Lovely @Alex!
> 18mg in the Nuppin. I like
> What coil is that for the Custard Nise and Lime Party? Is that your 0.3 or thereabouts? With the Scotch Roll wick?



Hi @Silver, The one is a dual 2.5mm 0.3ohm, and the other is a dual 2.5mm 0.4ohm.

Wicked with the Scottish Roll method ... Winning


Sent from iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

I would die on 18mg nowadays.... especially with hi end devices it must be hard on the lungs? I had a couple of puffs 12mg recently and that was way too much for me


----------



## Buan Stanley

I vaped my own creation squashed loops... Fruit loops with a slight hint of condensed milk ... It works for me 


Take me to the clouds


----------



## G-MAN

Finally got my hands on some Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice and Berry Blaze.
Super impressed! I now know what @Rob Fisher is on about! Tried the Choc Mint as well that my bud got and also well impressed!

Vapour Mountain has just got a new customer for life!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> I would die on 18mg nowadays.... especially with hi end devices it must be hard on the lungs? I had a couple of puffs 12mg recently and that was way too much for me



@Tom, i find the Nuppin has a smoothing effect on juices, making it less harsh. At least thats how i find it. Nothing less than 12mg in there for me as a result.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

G-MAN said:


> Finally got my hands on some Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice and Berry Blaze.
> Super impressed! I now know what @Rob Fisher is on about! Tried the Choc Mint as well that my bud got and also well impressed!
> 
> Vapour Mountain has just got a new customer for life!


HRH has been vaping for just more than a year. She only does VM Berry Blaze. I have let her taste many other juices, but no. And Berry Blaze just gets better with steeping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike

Vaping some Plume Station Wookie today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rebel

Complex chaos- Crusty Custard: 1st Class..yum yum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

MMM Custa Nise, Plume Station Master Yogi & DDD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eyeball

The new @ComplexChaos Yogi Drip from @Eugene_VH great stuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

MMM- Custard Nise 3mg on the IStick 50w and Atlantis V2 0.5 ohm coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Suicide Bunny Derailed Clone
Strawberry Banana Cheesecake
Vanilla Custard V3
Unicorn Milk Clone

All my own mixes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

MMM Custard Nise 18mg
Voodoo Jack the Ripper 12mg (with 12 drops of tropical ice per 6ml juice)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike

DIY Vicks Mix. Got a scratchy throat!


----------



## BumbleBee

Complex chaos - yogi drip
Complex chaos - crusty custard
Nom du plume #2


----------



## jasonb

Didn't enjoy ELP Amazon at first, but I must say it has grown on me


----------



## Pixstar

Forgot how good ELP Island Ice is. Very refreshing. Was the first e-juice I purchased and the start to my (month and a bit) smoke free journey.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chilli

Kings Cream for me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

Window cleaner

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chilli

Still a noob....
Only have access to Vk in Centurion 
Please send me some suggestions


----------



## Pixstar

zadiac said:


> Window cleaner


Any good? Tell us more.


----------



## Chilli

I honestly like the taste.....
I like their "The King" too not sure of the brand though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

Chilli said:


> Still a noob....
> Only have access to Vk in Centurion
> Please send me some suggestions


Also a noob here but first thing I think is to find out what types of juices you like. Tobacco, Fruity, Dessert etc. Remember taste is subjective, what you like someone lese may dislike. Just try as many as you can. Never been to a meet but I reckon it's the best place to try out samples, or perhaps at a bricks and mortar shop.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Earnestly Hemmingway from Craft Vapor - such a good joose!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Chilli

@Stroodlepuff 

Any King Royale tobacco suggestions?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Chilli said:


> @Stroodlepuff
> 
> Any King Royale tobacco suggestions?



Please note vendors are not allowed to market outside of our sub forums. We do not have any tobacco flavours in the King Royale range however.


----------



## Chilli

Noted


----------



## moonunit

Plume station:
Breakfast Express
Master Yogi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Pixstar said:


> Any good? Tell us more.



Nearly died. Was cleaning the sliding doors and my mod was standing on the floor. I didn't see the window cleaning liquid bottle leaked a little and a drop must've fallen right into my drip tip.
So I finished with the glass door and decided to sit down and take a vape. Was the most horrible taste I've ever had in my mouth. Lucky not much went into my lungs but still sent me into a coughing spree that left me nearly passed out.
Don't put your mod under the window that you're cleaning! That's all I can say. It was horrible!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Pixstar

zadiac said:


> Nearly died. Was cleaning the sliding doors and my mod was standing on the floor. I didn't see the window cleaning liquid bottle leaked a little and a drop must've fallen right into my drip tip.
> So I finished with the glass door and decided to sit down and take a vape. Was the most horrible taste I've ever had in my mouth. Lucky not much went into my lungs but still sent me into a coughing spree that left me nearly passed out.
> Don't put your mod under the window that you're cleaning! That's all I can say. It was horrible!


Lol! At least your coil must have been nice and clean

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

Pixstar said:


> Lol! At least your coil must have been nice and clean



Don't know. Didn't look. After I recovered I removed the coil, gave the atty a vodka bath and re-coiled and re-wicked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

G-MAN said:


> Finally got my hands on some Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice and Berry Blaze.
> Super impressed! I now know what @Rob Fisher is on about! Tried the Choc Mint as well that my bud got and also well impressed!
> 
> Vapour Mountain has just got a new customer for life!



Wow it took you long enough. :-;


Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Travelling and changing hotels every few days and with so much to do I have pretty much only vape Tropical Ice 99% of the trip. When I get a chance I fire up the Sigeli 75 with Sapor dripper and give Milky way (Foggs) a full go for a change. 


Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorneW

monster Melon clone and Tribal Dairy Queen. Yum yum


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Vapour Mountain - Strawberry
Vapour Mountain - Berry Blaze

[Sir Vape] Fogg's - The Milky Way

Local is lekker! 

Thank you @Oupa , @BigGuy and @Sir Vape for making some excellent and nom juice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

@Paulie's Guava (his DIY)
@Mauritz 's Guava (Che Guava)

Lots of guava today

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> @Paulie's Guava (his DIY)
> @Mauritz 's Guava (Che Guava)
> 
> Lots of guava today



I'm missing Paulie's Guava

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie

Alex said:


> I'm missing Paulie's Guava


Hint hint lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike

DIY Lemonade & berry today

Oh and a diy vicks vape-o-juice


----------



## Rebel

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Vapour Mountain - Strawberry
> Vapour Mountain - Berry Blaze
> 
> [Sir Vape] *Fogg's - The Milky Way*
> 
> Local is lekker!
> 
> Thank you @Oupa , @BigGuy and @Sir Vape for making some excellent and nom juice!



That is my favourite favourite juice.
Now i am craving, should have brought some Fogg's to work.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tom

The Real - NY Cheesecake

Gesendet von meinem SM-T530 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Paulie

Tom said:


> The Real - NY Cheesecake
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-T530 mit Tapatalk




How did the fit the cake into the bottle? lol but seriously how is this?


----------



## Vape_r

Vapour mountain - guava 
Vapour mountain - island ice 
Anml- carnage 
COI- lemon bar


----------



## Andre

Vape_r said:


> Vapour mountain - guava
> Vapour mountain - island ice
> Anml- carnage
> COI- lemon bar


Tell us about how you found the VM Guava please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_r

Andre said:


> Tell us about how you found the VM Guava please?


When I first put it in my testing set up, I got a sort of soapy taste on exhale. So I changed out my cotton and dripped some more. The guava became more pronounced but still not perfect. Decided to put it away in the drawer for a few weeks as VM juices are made fresh. Will report back after. Also I would like to know how others found it, maybe it was just my Taste buds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Vape_r. Am keen to try it. @Oupa is a legend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

For fear of being labelled "Old School" by the mixmaster I "upgraded" from the Reo with Chalice to the SX Mini with the GEM RTA, vaping my absolute favourite from Voodoo Vapour - *Gravestone*. At a whopping 12.5 W it is like drinking a freshly squeezed orange juice. May I now please order some more @Zeki Hilmi as I am on my last bottle?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ridgeback

Clouds of Icarus Lemon Bar, so much like the Twisp Limoncello I used to vape before going hipster with the vaping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@Andre anytime... Send me a PM and I will sort you out buddy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Nicoticket - strike
ELP - Waffling Blue
And the ever present unflavoured


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> For fear of being labelled "Old School" by the mixmaster I "upgraded" from the Reo with Chalice to the SX Mini with the GEM RTA, vaping my absolute favourite from Voodoo Vapour - *Gravestone*. At a whopping 12.5 W it is like drinking a freshly squeezed orange juice. May I now please order some more @Zeki Hilmi as I am on my last bottle?



Way to go @Andre
Low power vaping is extra special in certain juice/device combinations
Thanks for the tip - i need to try Gravestone !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Yiannaki said:


> - DIY Tennis Biscuit
> - Njoy Hedon's Bite



Hmmmmm DIY Tennis Biscuit - nom nom nom  Lol Hint hint

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hmmmmm DIY Tennis Biscuit - nom nom nom  Lol Hint hint


Jealous.... a lot!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

BumbleBee said:


> Jealous.... a lot!



Lol I dont have any, just hinting at a certain greek from reading his post about it  I need it in my life!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hmmmmm DIY Tennis Biscuit - nom nom nom  Lol Hint hint



I tasted @Yiannaki 's tennis biscuits and its very good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Silver said:


> I tasted @Yiannaki 's tennis biscuits and its very good



I fell in love with it at the Vape Meet... I need more, or at least the recipe so I can try recreate it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Stroodlepuff said:


> I fell in love with it at the Vape Meet... I need more, or at least the recipe so I can try recreate it



I didnt know he had it at the vape meet!
In any event, its probably now on a later (better) version. Tried it this weekend at a last minute get together.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Stroodlepuff said:


> I fell in love with it at the Vape Meet... I need more, or at least the recipe so I can try recreate it


He's not gonna part with the recipe, I tried 

@Yiannaki needs to pull up his socks, he can't get us hooked on this incredible stuff and withhold it. Put it out there man!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

BumbleBee said:


> He's not gonna part with the recipe, I tried
> 
> @Yiannaki needs to pull up his socks, he can't get us hooked on this incredible stuff and withhold it. Put it out there man!




lol you all dreaming its his masterpiece 

ps i love this juice!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Paulie said:


> lol you all dreaming its his masterpiece
> 
> ps i love this juice!!



Its a masterpiece that is not in my tank and needs to be  I'm waiting nakki! Very patiently  @Yiannaki I want to buy 2 litres

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

@Stroodlepuff I am going to be mixing up a batch this week 

@BumbleBee - I'm so behind with it, that I need to get my socks on before I even pull them up 

@Silver - it means a lot considering you hate desert vapes 

@Paulie it's my special greek sauce  

PS if it makes you all feel better I don't even have any for myself right now!

I think Rowan pocketed my V2 and @shaunnadan got V1 as forgot the bottles on the table on one of the nights. Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

I sense a major Greek juice collaboration coming up 

*Yaulie's sauce
*
starring:
- nkouava (guava sensations)
- biskoto (biscuit dreams)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> I sense a major Greek juice collaboration coming up
> 
> *Yaulie's sauce
> *
> starring:
> - nkouava (guava sensations)
> - biskoto (biscuit dreams)


Ooooh Tennis Guava! Yuuuumy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## rogue zombie

DIY Lemon Meringue 
DIY rubbish Lemon Cakes

It's amazing how soul crushing designing a recipe that sucks. It physically hurts my brain 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## method1

r0gue z0mbie said:


> DIY Lemon Meringue
> DIY rubbish Lemon Cakes
> 
> It's amazing how soul crushing designing a recipe that sucks. It physically hurts my brain
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Yup - I know the feeling - been trying to crack a certain something for about a week and had some real toe-curling experiences

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

r0gue z0mbie said:


> DIY Lemon Meringue
> DIY rubbish Lemon Cakes
> 
> It's amazing how soul crushing designing a recipe that sucks. It physically hurts my brain
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


The failures just make the successes so much more rewarding. Don't give up. Perhaps share your recipe in a DIY thread for some outside input?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

BumbleBee said:


> The failures just make the successes so much more rewarding. Don't give up. Perhaps share your recipe in a DIY thread for some outside input?


Oh I'm to obsessed to quit. It'll either drive me completely clinically insane, or I will be the next Rocke ☺

Ye I'll post it when im at a pc and see what can be done.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom

Paulie said:


> How did the fit the cake into the bottle? lol but seriously how is this?


I like it, will reorder for sure. Also got their lemon cheesecake juice. Will try that soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_r

Anml-looper all day baby.


----------



## Ohmen

Silver said:


> @Paulie's Guava (his DIY)
> @Mauritz 's Guava (Che Guava)
> 
> Lots of guava today



Where can I get some of @Paulie's Guava? Or is it not available to the public? 

Che Guava is absolutely awesome. I have gone through 3 bottles in less than a month.


----------



## Andre

Took my first few toots of Phillip Rocke Creme de la Creme. This is top class for me. The coffee is not overpowering, but very distinctive and on the exhale the hazelnut cream comes through nicely with some liquor and more coffee aromas in there. The wood certainly tones down the sweetness and imparts some earthiness (@skola) as well. I usually hate nutty juices, but this one just works for me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Andre said:


> Took my first few toots of Phillip Rocke Creme de la Creme. This is top class for me. The coffee is not overpowering, but very distinctive and on the exhale the hazelnut cream comes through nicely with some liquor and more coffee aromas in there. The wood certainly tones down the sweetness and imparts some earthiness (@skola) as well. I usually hate nutty juices, but this one just works for me.


Tried this one at the meet, fell in love instantly


----------



## skola

Andre said:


> Took my first few toots of Phillip Rocke Creme de la Creme. This is top class for me. The coffee is not overpowering, but very distinctive and on the exhale the hazelnut cream comes through nicely with some liquor and more coffee aromas in there. The wood certainly tones down the sweetness and imparts some earthiness (@skola) as well. I usually hate nutty juices, but this one just works for me.


Thanks @Andre for that brief yet very detailed feedback.. Couldn't have described it better.. It's so refined, I could vape this all day but I'm leaving it for those special days.. 
The presence of that woody earthy undertone on the exhale just reminds one how much patience and time went into making this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Ya everyone's that's had that Creme de la Creme says it's truly outstanding.

On the other hand I've read of a few of his juices being mediocre.


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Would like to try this Creme de la Creme to see what the fuss is about. Just worried as I'm not a coffee fan. Tried a couple of the Gemini juices but thought they were not that great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ya everyone's that's had that Creme de la Creme says it's truly outstanding.
> 
> On the other hand I've read of a few of his juices being mediocre.


Yeah, tried the Gemini Adam & Eve and Thunder Struck - mediocre at best for me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## VapeDude

Home made Grants Vanilla Custard and Mustard Milk

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Yeah, tried the Gemini Adam & Eve and Thunder Struck - mediocre at best for me.



I've had a few toots of Koi, which is quite nice. I'm not sure R10 per mil nice, but I liked it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dwayne19420

Out n about I like Just B,s Ry4 blend.
At home black current or other berry fruit flavoured juice.
At the moment just starting out i am hunting for other good juice.


----------



## BumbleBee

dwayne19420 said:


> Out n about I like Just B,s Ry4 blend.
> At home black current or other berry fruit flavoured juice.
> At the moment just starting out i am hunting for other good juice.


@Sir Vape is in Durbs, they have quite a selection of great juices. Check out www.sirvape.co.za


----------



## dwayne19420

Cheers Bee I have been in contact with him.
Awaiting pay day he gave me a hand in selecting some good kit and juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

dwayne19420 said:


> Out n about I like Just B,s Ry4 blend.
> At home black current or other berry fruit flavoured juice.
> At the moment just starting out i am hunting for other good juice.


If you like Ry4 types, you will certainly love The Virus by Nicoticket - http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=h1n1-the-virus


----------



## Rebel

Complex chaos -Crusty Custard


----------



## Andre

Witchers Brew Blackbird (The more I vape it the more I like it @Silver.)
Nicoticket Hummingbird (Lychee and Cranberry)
5P Castle Long Reserve
Vaponaute Under the Sea
MMM AshyBac

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Marvellous @Andre! So glad you liking that Blackbird.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Vape elixir - Pure Tobacco (my favourite tobacco)
Craft Vapour - Earnestly Hemingway (absolutely awesome)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kiff Rooibos

Five Pawns - Castle Long (delicious, complex)
Five Pawns - Symmetry Six (very savoury with strong notes of toasted grains, sweeter at higher temps) 
Beard Vape Co - No. 51 (sweet but not over-sweet, fairly subtle custard flavour)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ChadB

Debbie Does Donuts 10/10

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rebel

Ncv Fruloops. Winner Winner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buan Stanley

This juice hey


Take me to the clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ridgeback

Today I've been mixing VapeMob Papa Smurf with COI Lemon Bar, pretty good actually.. I'm looking forward to my order early in the week of Tribal Juice Old Mans Custard, Cinfull Cookie, Cosmic Tobacco and Dairy Queen from Beyond Vapour - Thanks @Tiaan !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghostza

very nice creamy flavour  

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Voodoo Vapour Gravestone
World Wonders Colosseum
Dr Stanley Clarke's Snake Oil
MMM AshyBac

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

@Andre how are you liking the WW Colosseum ?
Similar to Voodoo Dark Forrest?


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> @Andre how are you liking the WW Colosseum ?
> Similar to Voodoo Dark Forrest?


Early days yet, but I think I prefer WW. Sweeter, less mint, but more authentic and balanced.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Andre


----------



## Marzuq

Unflavoured. 70vg 2mg nic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

The Real - Lemon Cheesecake

must say...these cheesecake vapes are really good. At the beginning it was ..... well, strange. The more I vaped it, the better it got. Now I am on my second bottle, and still have a full Strawberry cheesecake in storage. Then I tried all in their range.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jono

Orion's Galaxy and Vape King's Cheesecake 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

berries from craft capour with a few drops of smoked custard...njam

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo

Craft Vapour - Earnestly Hemingway 3MG on the Tugboat

really good juice well done Craft Vapour

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Nom du Plume no1 & no4


----------



## Cave Johnson

Im Rocke'n it this morning

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jono

Orion'a chocolate and orange

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tart lemonade inhale bursting with a fruity exhale. <-- Well that's what the web site says... I guess that's what it is but it's nothing spectacular. Bought it in Las Vegas. 1,5mg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

Rob Fisher said:


> Tart lemonade inhale bursting with a fruity exhale. <-- Well that's what the web site says... I guess that's what it is but it's nothing spectacular. Bought it in Las Vegas. 1,5mg
> View attachment 36227


Are you down to 1.5 already?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tom said:


> Are you down to 1.5 already?



I do 9mg in my REO's and Squonkers and 3mg in my cloud blowers... this was just a test bottle I bought in Vegas because I was desperate to buy something Vape related in the USA!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


> It would be interesting to know what everyone vapes (Juice wise) each day... one juice all day or multiple?
> 
> Most of the day I used VM Menthol Ice like I always do... but did quite a bit of VM Pineapple and then a little VM Choc Mint and my VM Candyfloss is always a treat! Using topQ menthol at the moment because my VM Menthol Ice has reached Code Red status... just hope the bulk purchase arrives before the weekend!


My adv (ry4 +menthol DIY) on my new Hcigar Vi200,which I'm very happy with.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Mixed up more "strawberry ice"
Well, not much of a mix, just VM Strawberry and extra VM menthol concentrate

Glorious in the Lemo1
Sharp, concentrated, refreshing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## theyettie

Orion Eclipse 6mg. Taste while vaping to complex to describe IMO (but very pleasant). But then the after taste comes, and it is CREAM SODA NESQUICK - EPIC!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

After a quick pit stop on the SVA I took the bottles of 6mg and 0mg of Alpha Liquid Black Raft (aka Xmas Cake) and mixed up a good 60ml batch of 3mg! Nice to be having Christmas Cake so early this year!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## theyettie

On my post before Rob; I bought Northern Craft Vapes Fruloop 6mg thinking it would resemble their Milked, which I love. It's not my cuppa tea. Was wondering if anyone would want to take it off my hands. I've got 2 unopened 30ml's and one opened with approx. 8ml used. PM me if you fancy this.


----------



## BumbleBee

theyettie said:


> On my post before Rob; I bought Northern Craft Vapes Fruloop 6mg thinking it would resemble their Milked, which I love. It's not my cuppa tea. Was wondering if anyone would want to take it off my hands. I've got 2 unopened 30ml's and one opened with approx. 8ml used. PM me if you fancy this.


If you create a classified in this section: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/for-sale/ you will probably get more bites

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## theyettie

Thought of doing it, but that much trouble for 25ml of juice? Naah. If there's no bites, I'll mix them into other lekkerder juices! Thanks for the input though. Toodles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jono

Orion's Southern Cross

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## GlacieredPyro

Complex Chaos : Freaky Loops 3mg. I'm borderline drinking the stuff at this point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Thenancara Paradiso...meh. Nothing too great. Had that bottle for a while, thought I must finish it. Its a chocolate vape, disappointing. Coval Chocolate Donut ten times better and half the price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick

3mg the milkman churrios,cinnamon and oats 0.5ohm at 35w on my subtank ... been looking for something that has no fruit flavor and no sweet flavour andI have found it.. this stuff is just amazing the flavour is exactly what it says it is,the oats just sit there right through each vape with the cinnamon just coming through enough to make it a great addition to the flavour profile.. this is the best thing I have vaped so far...just a quick edit now I have been vaping for half an hour or so.. just to add honey and nuts to the mix ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom

Nick said:


> 3mg churrios cinnamon and oats 0.5ohm at 35w on my subtank ... been looking for something that has no fruit flavor and no sweet flavour andI have found it.. this stuff is just amazing the flavour is exactly what it says it is,the oats just sit there right through each vape with the cinnamon just coming through enough to make it a great addition to the flavour profile.. this is the best thing I have vaped some far...


which Churros juice is that? Brand?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Nick

Tom said:


> which Churros juice is that? Brand?


Sorry just edited when you asked. .. it's the milkman..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rebel

E-liquid Project: Custard Razzler and Straw Dogs
Straw Dogs is the bizness, I should have bought a 100ml


----------



## Rob Fisher

Orion Meteorite - Coffee and Vanilla... just started testing this and so far so good!
Alpha Liquid - Black Raft (aka Xmas Cake)... love this!
Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice - Yum
Foggs The Milky Way - Yum - This is now in one of my Squonkers as an ADV!
Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice - Yum

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nick

Rob Fisher said:


> Orion Meteorite - Coffee and Vanilla... just started testing this and so far so good!
> Alpha Liquid - Black Raft (aka Xmas Cake)... love this!
> Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice - Yum
> Foggs The Milky Way - Yum - This is now in one of my Squonkers as an ADV!
> Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice - Yum
> View attachment 36422


Hi rob can you let me know how you go with the coffee and vanilla...


----------



## Tom

Possum Trot - Cowardly Custard. Fantastic max VG juice, Marshmallow and Vanilla Custard. I can highly recommend both Possum Trot juices I had so far, this one and the Emerald City Lime.


----------



## gertvanjoe

Bombies Baco B .

Nom rating : Nom
Taste like red cola and a tobacco combined

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## GadgetFreak

No jokes. I have been dripping the last micro drops of these juices on the Velocity. Going to buy lots of joose next week so I never go this low ever!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nick said:


> Hi rob can you let me know how you go with the coffee and vanilla...



It's not a bad coffee at all... it's one of the first coffee's I haven't tossed in the bin right away... I'm still testing it but it has potential... I have learnt to try a juice for a few days...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Loaded a new local juice last night


----------



## dwayne19420

Started my morning off with a coffee vape from http://www.justbvaping.co.za/mobile/ love her juices at the moment got few bottles 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom

Glas - Pound Cake today. But cant vape a lot.... strange city, this Davao. Smoking strictly prohibited everywhere. Included ecigs


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tom said:


> Glas - Pound Cake today. But cant vape a lot.... strange city, this Davao. Smoking strictly prohibited everywhere. Included ecigs



Make a note to never go to Davao!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Rob Fisher said:


> Make a note to never go to Davao!


Although last night at the outdoor bar they allowed it... but at own risk. Max fine is about 200 euros...


----------



## argief

VM dark orange - tastes like dark chocolate with orange, and I hint of liqueur. Quite a strong taste. 

MMM biscout dreams - very pleasant. Nom Nom Nom Nom Nom. Short bread / cookie dough

MMM dragon juice - very nice. Potential ADV. Nom Nom Nom Nom 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kiff Rooibos

VooDoo Juice - Mummy's Breakfast (tasting a lot better after 10 days steeping)

Hardwicks' - Debbie Does Donuts (ADV)

Alfaliquid - Black Raft (As has been mentioned; christmas cake  With a hint of brandy/rum butter and egg nog)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

Mikes Mega Mixes...Ashy..Bac

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

Aisle 7.... good alternative to ANML

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gertvanjoe

World Wonders - Colusus

According to Vape King its a dessert vape with a nutty taste. Now I'm yet to find the nutty but heck, this is good . Thanks Debbie for suggesting this ( first time at a real vape shop was awesome ) ( had a toot on a mech as well, o the joy .... but I will have to go DIY when going mech cause o the juice )

Nom rating : Nom nom nom .... ok you get what I'm saying
To me it tastes sort of like caramel with some cream. If I could put some Caramel Treat with fresh cream on the stove and vape that I suppose it will taste almost the same

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gertvanjoe

Kiff Rooibos said:


> VooDoo Juice - Mummy's Breakfast (tasting a lot better after 10 days steeping)
> 
> Hardwicks' - Debbie Does Donuts (ADV)
> 
> Alfaliquid - Black Raft (As has been mentioned; christmas cake  With a hint of brandy/rum butter and egg nog)



That Alfaliquid sounds nice but at that price ... hell no


----------



## Matt

Mustard milk
Diy fruitloops 
Diy caramel apple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

MMM Sweetbac & Ashybac & after lunch treat, MMM Budget Banana. Really good tobacco flavours and the only budget thing in that Banana treat is in the name. Really excellent juices!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rogue zombie

I've just filled my last 6ml of Ashy Bac...
What a nice juice! Man, did I enjoy every last drop.

One of three of my absolute best tobaccos.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I've just filled my last 6ml of Ashy Bac...
> What a nice juice! Man, did I enjoy every last drop.
> 
> One of three of my absolute best tobaccos.


Agree - I keep one 30 ml bottle of AshyBac with about 0.8 ml of Clove concentrate (Valley Vapour) added for a change of pace. 

And your other two tobaccos?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Agree - I keep one 30 ml bottle of AshyBac with about 0.8 ml of Clove concentrate (Valley Vapour) added for a change of pace.
> 
> And your other two tobaccos?


Im planning to pick up clove on my next order, so I will try that.

Blackbird and Alien Visions Gorilla juice.

But based on your feedback, I'm pretty sure I would love that one Tark's tobacco. I still need to get a bottle. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Im planning to pick up clove on my next order, so I will try that.
> 
> Blackbird and Alien Visions Gorilla juice.
> 
> But based on your feedback, I'm pretty sure I would love that one Tark's tobacco. I still need to get a bottle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thanks. Always looking for good bacco vapes. Yip, I like Blackbird too, but tried many of Alien Vision's Tobacco - just not my taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre_B

Delicious 

@Regardt van Zyl

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Thanks. Always looking for good bacco vapes. Yip, I like Blackbird too, but tried many of Alien Vision's Tobacco - just not my taste.


Blackbird is amazing. Im going to try my hand at a spicy, boozy tobacco. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Vape Elixir -Qalactin Hypermint (One of my longtime favs) Tenacious blend of menthol, mint, spearmint, koolada and wintergreen
Paulie's Guava... finally back in my grubby paws 

And todays swamp mix, (nanner bear, lime party, tropical ice, and pure tobacco)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kiff Rooibos

gertvanjoe said:


> That Alfaliquid sounds nice but at that price ... hell no


I think its worth the dough. R180/30ml for a fairly decent imported liquid; considering I've had a few disappointing local juices at R150-R160 a pop.


----------



## gertvanjoe

Kiff Rooibos said:


> I think its worth the dough. R180/30ml for a fairly decent imported liquid; considering I've had a few disappointing local juices at R150-R160 a pop.


sorry my maths failed me lol . Some latenight maths decided it was 400 for 30ml lolol

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

@Andre was kind enough to PIF me a BF Marquis, one of my previous favourites.

And along with it, he gave me a tester of *Tark's Select Reserve Matador* - WOW, now thats a beaaaauuutiful tobacco.
I think its a mild tobacco with some black cigar like bac in it, which gives it a floral note. Stunning. Just Stunning. Smooth yet bold.

18mg though, so I'm a little light-headed after a few puffs.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Aahhh crap, not available in SA anymore


----------



## rogue zombie

Oooh and it has some Clove in it.
Clove in tobacco is gorgeous 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Oooh and it has some Clove in it.
> Clove in tobacco is gorgeous
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


How do you know that? Pick it up in the taste?


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> How do you know that? Pick it up in the taste?



Oh ye, I'm 97% sure the dominant spice part in it, is clove.

Don't you get a slightly similar taste when you put Clove in Ashy Bac?

I'm sure you have clove in the kitchen, crush it up and smell it. You should recognise it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

King royal reagent. Mmmmmmm
Works ok in my nautilus but its so much better in a subtank


----------



## Andre

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Oh ye, I'm 97% sure the dominant spice part in it, is clove.
> 
> Don't you get a slightly similar taste when you put Clove in Ashy Bac?
> 
> I'm sure you have clove in the kitchen, crush it up and smell it. You should recognise it.


Now that you mention it......


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Now that you mention it......


Stunning juice this.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Its always great to read about what others are vaping and their impressions...

Today for me its the following:
Blackbird 18mg - on my new 29g paracoil in the RM2 - such a glorious juice. Bold, satisfying
Strawberry Ice - VM Strawberry with extra menthol drops - a staple in my roation

And a new juice for me

@Yiannaki's DIY Coffee blend - in the nuppin with quite a vicious 0.35 ohm 26g dual coil - lovely. It has a great roasted coffee taste and its also creamy, but not too creamy. At 3mg it was a bit light, so today I put in a bit of 36mg nic and upped it to about 7mg. Much better for me. Creaminess has subsided a bit. Suits it, makes it a bit more "rough" which I like with the coffee roast flavour. Thanks @Yiannaki. You got this one very good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## method1

mmm blackbird.. think I'll break out the bottle for a little treat

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

method1 said:


> mmm blackbird.. think I'll break out the bottle for a little treat



Definitely!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## method1

Silver said:


> Definitely!



Only 6mg though, because 18mg would put me into a deep…. "silver"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

method1 said:


> Only 6mg though, because 18mg would put me into a deep…. "silver"



Remember, I am doing mouth to lung on the RM2. But yeah, two or three toots and im good for a while

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghostza

NCV StrawB mmmm







Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vape_r

@Ghostza hey man where did you get that drip tip?


----------



## Ghostza

Vape_r said:


> @Ghostza hey man where did you get that drip tip?


got it from fastech

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## Vape_r

Thanks mate @Ghostza


----------



## Tom

Viscocity - White Nectar. Pinoy juice bought in a vape shop here. Vanilla Almond Cupcake. Its good, high VG juice for next to nothing. 100ml for 900 Pesos, about 18 Euro. Unfortunately they were out on the Clouds of Icarus Lemon bar....also a steal here, 10ml for 180 Pesos, and one free, so effectively 20ml for 3,50 Euro  

Gesendet von meinem SM-T530 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

iJust2 - Nom du Plume #3
Billow v2 - Nom du Plume #4
eGo Mega - VM - Strawberry
Goblin v1.2 - Complex Chaos - Crusty Custard

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tested these today!



Still got these to taste! At least I coiled and wicked a few drippers ready for tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> Tested these today!
> View attachment 37528
> 
> 
> Still got these to taste! At least I coiled and wicked a few drippers ready for tomorrow!
> View attachment 37529


Looks like you've got your work cut out for you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Noddy

How is the Meteorite, @Rob Fisher


----------



## korn1

Vape King- Creme Soda

Vape King- Strawberries and cream (I think)  It is one of the strawberries


----------



## Buan Stanley

I vaped eliquid using a mod


Take me to the clouds

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## method1

Rob Fisher said:


> Tested these today!
> View attachment 37528
> 
> 
> Still got these to taste! At least I coiled and wicked a few drippers ready for tomorrow!
> View attachment 37529



that's only a few bottles, should take a few minutes

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## method1

Jazzy Boba - just amazing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Noddy said:


> How is the Meteorite, @Rob Fisher



I didn't give it a fair shake because it's 6mg and I get dizzy with a silver when testing too many juices at 6mg... I have tested about a billion coffee vapes and the only ones I could say I liked are TopQ coffee and one that is currently being tested but hasn't been released.


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> I didn't give it a fair shake because it's 6mg and I get dizzy with a silver when testing too many juices at 6mg... I have tested about a billion coffee vapes and the only ones I could say I liked are TopQ coffee and one that is currently being tested but hasn't been released.


I sense you will soon find a coffee that works for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wyvern

Rob Fisher said:


> I didn't give it a fair shake because it's 6mg and I get dizzy with a silver when testing too many juices at 6mg... I have tested about a billion coffee vapes and the only ones I could say I liked are TopQ coffee and one that is currently being tested but hasn't been released.


Have you tried the coffee from vapor mountain? I am getting some of it soon since I am looking for a coffee flavour. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wyvern said:


> Have you tried the coffee from vapor mountain? I am getting some of it soon since I am looking for a coffee flavour.



I have indeed! My ADV which I order half a litre at a time (Tropical Ice) is from Vapour Mountain. I don't like the VM Coffee... in fact I must have tasted every coffee vape on the planet and still haven't found one that is an ADV for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

Rob Fisher said:


> I have indeed! My ADV which I order half a litre at a time (Tropical Ice) is from Vapour Mountain. I don't like the VM Coffee... in fact I must have tasted every coffee vape on the planet and still haven't found one that is an ADV for me.


Noooooooo don't say that!!! I am a bit of a coffee addict and snob  So I am going to start tasting all the coffee flavours I can get my hands on. How did theirs compare to the Frappuccino from vape mob? So far most of the flavors I like is from them but the again I just started  

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wyvern said:


> Noooooooo don't say that!!! I am a bit of a coffee addict and snob  So I am going to start tasting all the coffee flavours I can get my hands on. How did theirs compare to the Frappuccino from vape mob? So far most of the flavors I like is from them but the again I just started
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



Lots of people love their coffee... I haven't found a coffee vape I do like so me not liking it doesn't mean much at all... I am the worst juice taster in the world... I vape menthol 97% of the time.


----------



## BumbleBee

Yeah @Wyvern don't ask Rob about juice, it's a dead end 

Vapour Mountain makes one called Dean, so far I found that one to be the best coffee available locally. For me, Vapemob's Frappuccino tasted like just the frothy milk part, didn't even pick up the coffee in that one. But, coffee is a tricky bugger, there are so many variations and everyone's taste differs so best would be to try as many as you can afford to get your hands on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wyvern

BumbleBee said:


> Yeah @Wyvern don't ask Rob about juice, it's a dead end
> 
> Vapour Mountain makes one called Dean, so far I found that one to be the best coffee available locally. For me, Vapemob's Frappuccino tasted like just the frothy milk part, didn't even pick up the coffee in that one. But, coffee is a tricky bugger, there are so many variations and everyone's taste differs so best would be to try as many as you can afford to get your hands on.


Ooh I will have a look for that one from VM, the reason I didnt take the Vape Mob one was simply I figured it would be milky.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schuller

Straw Dogs 3mg,Berry Yoghurt 3mg...SX Mini OBS T-VCT,Hexohm Goblin,Kbox + Subtank

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## HoodRich

MMM Ashybac, MMM Sweetbac, VE Coumarin Pipe and just moved onto VE Qalactin Hypermint mixed with VE Pure Tobacco.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Wyvern said:


> Have you tried the coffee from vapor mountain? I am getting some of it soon since I am looking for a coffee flavour.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



Hi @Wyvern - I find VM's coffee to be very deep, dark and roasted. Very strong coffee taste. They also have a Cappucino which is a bit sweeter and milkier. 

I have said this several times but will say it again, the VM Coffee makes a great additive to other coffee vapes that are too mild and light on their own. A bit of the VM Coffee makes it stronger. One of my mom's ADVs for many months is VapeKing coffee mixed with a little bit of VM's Coffee. It does taste good. Nice thing is you can adjust it to how you like it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ghostza

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## R8B84

Ghostza said:


> Sent from my Note 4



I hate the maker of this juice. Simply because I love it, but it's too expensive to vape all day. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Jazzy Boba - "far from the madding crowd".
MMM Lime Party - 125 ml not going to last as long as I thought.
ComplexChaos Heavenly Peaches - the adjective is spot on.
Nicoticket The Virus - always dependable.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

iJust2 - @Mike's Biscuit Dreams
Billow v2 - @Mike's Custa Nise
Goblin v1.2 - @AndreFerreira's Wookie

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mike

@BumbleBee cool bottle in the background

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## dwayne19420

Been puffin away with one of my favorites @justb blueberry Sin... awesomeness and trying my hand at newbie coil making. 



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

My first few toots of @WHITELABEL's Berry Yoghurt. Am as impressed as I was with the packaging. Great stuff.
Ripe Vapes Coconut Thai
MMM's Lime Party
Nicoticket Sure Bert

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Jazzy Boba - "far from the madding crowd".
> MMM Lime Party - 125 ml not going to last as long as I thought.
> ComplexChaos Heavenly Peaches - the adjective is spot on.
> Nicoticket The Virus - always dependable.



Always love your side notes on the juices @Andre

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tom

method1 said:


> Jazzy Boba - just amazing


+1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## korn1

Vape King Trick or treat- Still think it is popcorn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

Vapour mountain coffee - I am liking it, but will need to add a little bit something sweet to it. Not much tho.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Noddy

Had some Meteorite this weekend. Coffee not too strong, but its there. Milky vanilla is the foreground flavour. Its a good cappucino vape to me.

Have some Persian Belle from the VapeXstacy Tobecco range in the Cthulhu for today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

Noddy said:


> Had some Meteorite this weekend. Coffee not too strong, but its there. Milky vanilla is the foreground flavour. Its a good cappucino vape to me.
> 
> Have some Persian Belle from the VapeXstacy Tobecco range in the Cthulhu for today.


How strong is the vanilla in that? I have learnt this weekend that I don't like a heavy vanilla base in my juices at all.


----------



## Noddy

Wyvern said:


> How strong is the vanilla in that? I have learnt this weekend that I don't like a heavy vanilla base in my juices at all.



@Wyvern I will let you know again during the week. Will have to reload that juice. Had a few new juices inbetween now allready. Cant remember that clearly...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_r

Freaky loops - complex chaos. Damn! I need to buy this juice by the litre

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Wyvern

Noddy said:


> @Wyvern I will let you know again during the week. Will have to reload that juice. Had a few new juices inbetween now allready. Cant remember that clearly...


Thanks I have started the search for a nice coffee flavour. The pure coffee from vapour mountain is nice but needs a little bit of something sweet. But I can see it becoming my morning vape. I have learnt I prefer a mild taste in the morning, and something a little sweeter in the afternoons.


----------



## Andre

Wyvern said:


> Thanks I have started the search for a nice coffee flavour. The pure coffee from vapour mountain is nice but needs a little bit of something sweet. But I can see it becoming my morning vape. I have learnt I prefer a mild taste in the morning, and something a little sweeter in the afternoons.


Some good coffees:

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...ip-rocke-grand-reserve-creme-de-la-creme-30ml

http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=wakonda

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gertvanjoe

I was truly amazed. Twisp choclate with a the remiscent of cherry in the coil makes for a yummy vape. A friend filled his and had me try. Real good

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom

Andre said:


> Some good coffees:
> 
> http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...ip-rocke-grand-reserve-creme-de-la-creme-30ml
> 
> http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=wakonda


Agreed. For both.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tried the Dewwy Boba today... still prefer the Monster Melons from Cuttwood! Then Milky Way in the new Aromamizer tank... this was more a test of the Aromamizer because the Milky Way is great! A couple of epic fails on the coil and wick building but finally got it rightish... love the fact that you can change wicks without getting juice all over the place and emptying the tank... but I still prefer the flavour of the Bellus... will test some more.



Love the Bellus and love Milky Way! Then I dragged out the Nautilus Mini and popped in a temp sensing coil on the Sigelei 75 and finally got to test Beard 64 that has been sitting in my juice drawer for a long time! Creamy Hibiscus Cotton Candy is the description and it's a pretty good description and I have to say I was pleasantly surprised with the juice... probably a little sweet for an ADV but the juice will remain in the active drawer!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Tried the Dewwy Boba today... still prefer the Monster Melons from Cuttwood! Then Milky Way in the new Aromamizer tank... this was more a test of the Aromamizer because the Milky Way is great! A couple of epic fails on the coil and wick building but finally got it rightish... love the fact that you can change wicks without getting juice all over the place and emptying the tank... but I still prefer the flavour of the Bellus... will test some more.
> View attachment 37915
> View attachment 37916
> 
> Love the Bellus and love Milky Way! Then I dragged out the Nautilus Mini and popped in a temp sensing coil on the Sigelei 75 and finally got to test Beard 64 that has been sitting in my juice drawer for a long time! Creamy Hibiscus Cotton Candy is the description and it's a pretty good description and I have to say I was pleasantly surprised with the juice... probably a little sweet for an ADV but the juice will remain in the active drawer!
> View attachment 37917
> View attachment 37918



Super @Rob Fisher , another juice "for the active drawer". That is great news!
Glad to see the tanks are coming out to play  and the good old Nauty Mini


----------



## Silver

Blackbird with a bit of Bobas Bounty - glorious as usual

VM Strawberry with menthol - staple ADV for me for many months

@Yiannaki's DiY coffee with some extra nic - lovely in the Nuppin. This juice tastes great. It has a roasted coffee and a very slight creaminess, but the two are picked up separatley. I like that a lot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Super @Rob Fisher , another juice "for the active drawer". That is great news!
> Glad to see the tanks are coming out to play  and the good old Nauty Mini



I'm afraid the old Nauty just doesn't cut it anymore...  However the Atlantis does still rock!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Yiannaki's DiY coffee with some extra nic - lovely in the Nuppin. This juice tastes great. It has a roasted coffee and a very slight creaminess, but the two are picked up separatley. I like that a lot.



Yo @Yiannaki! I NEED to taste that when I come up for the Vape Meet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> Yo @Yiannaki! I NEED to taste that when I come up for the Vape Meet!


Rodger that skip  I will have a bottle waiting for you when you arrive

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Bumblebee's flavour fluid - Nirvana (a stunning dark chocolate vape, with a hint of rum, already on my second Reo bottle.) I'm really loving this stuff.






Vapour Mountain - Tropical Ice (so good on a hot summer day, the subtle coconut really rounds this one off)




Devices used 2 x (Reo + Nuppin) @0.32 Ohms

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Noddy

Mr Hardwicks' DDD
VapeXstacy Avantgarde

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nimatek

See now that is just unadulterated porn there Noddy  Hopefully I can collect my Billow V2 today then at least I have 2 tanks to use for taste changes. 
Currently puffing away on Purple Alien , as soon as I find a good coffee mix it will be the end of me (and my single mod and battery).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

I received an order from Juicy Joes . . . The Red Killer has been tempting me especially since I would kill for the last packet of twizzlers. And I am not disappointed. Its got a bit of a throat hit that I will have to get used to, especially since I took the 3mg. But I can see this turning into an ADV for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HoodRich

Decided to flip things a bit tonight. Lekka Vapors Mixed Berry with a bit of VE Qalactin Hypermint. Not bad at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Noddy

Washed and rewicked the Cthulhu2. After leaking what seems like litres of Foggs Milky Way, I'm vaping it now. Wick in 1 juice channel wasn't right caused the loss of what feels like 100's ZAR's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek

Busy comparing Purple Alien on both the SubTank Mini and the Billow V2, after a few drags on the Billow it seems like the wick is settling and on 36w it is just a completely new flavour. On the Mini you can taste the flavour but it isn't nearly as cloudy or as "developed" as on the Billow. 

I do see a slight problem though, the Billow consumes juice a lot quicker  But I cannot stop myself from another taste and getting something new on the pallet that I didn't notice before.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Wyvern

So today I had Red Killer in one tank and Eden's Nectar in the other. Red killer - definitely a must have in my rotation. The Eden's Nectar. . . .If you love real turkish delight sweets - not the beacon ones but proper turkish delight, then this is the vape for you. It is seriously all about the turkish delight flavour, I even get a hint of the rose water without it being over powering. I would say this is a dessert juice - I now vape it when ever I get a sweet tooth craving. (I have been snacking less thanks to vaping!) I love both of these juices. The Red Killer is def an ADV where as the Eden's Nectar will be on occasion.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom

Lovela - The Battenberg

also @Rob Fisher... this is Marzipan cake. i think its quite a nice Marzipan flavour, not too much or overly sweet as the Pear Almond from Ripe Vapes (which I cannot do more then one tank full). Quite luxurious package, packaged like a perfume bottle. But it also vapes nicely, good cloud production, and smooth.
I bought 1 bottle about 2 months ago, liked it then already....and ordered 2 again last week. So, to me... I probably found the Marzipan flavour of my liking 

http://www.intaste.de/en/lovela-the-battenberg.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Vanilla Custard 3 (My DIY)
Caramel Cotton Candy (My DIY)
Lemon Condensed Milk Tart (My DIY)

All three are my ADV's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

The Real - NY Cheesecake

in my other tank. Also a really, really good juice. They have specialized in Cheesecake Vapes, there are just 3 out: NY Cheescake, Lemon Cheesecake and a Strawberry Cheesecake. Had all of those, and enjoyed the NY one the most, closely followed by the Lemon.

If someone can get hold of it... I can recommend it. But one can probably only see the full potential after about 2 tanks, at least I felt that. 

https://www.vapor-freak.de/E-Liquid/THE-REAL/The-Real-New-York-Cheesecake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

zadiac said:


> Lemon Condensed Milk Tart (My DIY)


sounds good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

Noddy said:


> Washed and rewicked the Cthulhu2. After leaking what seems like litres of Foggs Milky Way, I'm vaping it now. Wick in 1 juice channel wasn't right caused the loss of what feels like 100's ZAR's.


I can so agree on that , when some juice leaks out I'm like "hey thats my juice .... mine .... "

Had a Twisp base that had a kaput oring so it leaked past the coil and ended up in my mouth / driptip


----------



## Alex

Vape Elixir: Qalactin Hypermint
Vapour Mountain: Menthol Ice
Bumblebee Flavour Fluid: Nirvana
Bumblebee Flavour Fluid: Chelsea

(PS: watching all the Foo Fighter vids on youtube atm )

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

My Candy Cane menthol - Candy Cane, a few drops menthol, a bit of Koolada and 1% Pink Lemonade for extra freshness on a hot day.

And a Castle Long clone that I'm actually happy with.

Good day!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Wyvern

zadiac said:


> Vanilla Custard 3 (My DIY)
> Caramel Cotton Candy (My DIY)
> Lemon Condensed Milk Tart (My DIY)
> 
> All three are my ADV's


That caramel cotton candy sounds great. 

Had a variety today. So far my favorite was biscuit dreams from mega Mike. But added a couple of drops of vapour mountain coffee. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Wyvern said:


> That caramel cotton candy sounds great.
> 
> Had a variety today. So far my favorite was biscuit dreams from mega Mike. But added a couple of drops of vapour mountain coffee.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Biscuit Dreams and Coffee sounds like a great combo, I'm gonna try with VM Cappuccino. Thanks for the tip

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1

Dewwy Boba (nom)
Taffy Man (interesting … hmmm)
mystery juice x (versions 1-4)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

BumbleBee said:


> Biscuit Dreams and Coffee sounds like a great combo, I'm gonna try with VM Cappuccino. Thanks for the tip


Lol I will try coffee with it all. This is a great taste tho. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Well I vaped a ton of different juices and devices and tanks at the @Sir Vape Vapery opening yesterday and I think I have found another ADV for me! It's one of the two new Haze Works Juices! called Start Up and it is Bakers Lemon Creams to the T! Awesome vape!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShaneW

Lying in bed on this cold and rainy day blowing clouds of this awesome juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW

ShaneW said:


> View attachment 38228
> 
> Lying in bed on this cold and rainy day blowing clouds of this awesome juice



Why do my pics always come out sideways when I'm using my phone


----------



## BumbleBee

ShaneW said:


> Why do my pics always come out sideways when I'm using my phone


Because you're lying down 

I'm jealous about the cold and the rain, it must be 40 degrees here and there is one hell of a Clapton setup on the sun

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Puff Daddy

i just vape an E-juice made by Vape Africa, the worst thing I've ever vaped in my life and I strongly urge you not to even consider vaping it
Here is the review I wrote to explain why=> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-africa.t16377/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape_r

COI- 24/7 
OHW- Milkman 
MMM - dragon juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

BFF - Nirvana
VM- Tropical Ice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike

Diy pipe tobacco. Om nom!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox

diy eeqs booger juice aka kiwi apple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

MMM Budget Banana
ELP Pairing Melon Dew
WL Berry Yoghurt 
Something about a hot day and fruity vapes...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide

One of the very lucky few, Non du Plume Nr 6

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

My strange Blackberry Absinthe with a lot of ice (koolada).

It's weird but awesome.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hazework Startup in CeeCee with a Manta atty! This is awesome!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern

BumbleBee said:


> Biscuit Dreams and Coffee sounds like a great combo, I'm gonna try with VM Cappuccino. Thanks for the tip


Ok after an intensive weekend of tasting like mad, I have discovered I love my mango, strawberry flavors, the red killer is so far my to die for, seconded by the biscuit dreams and coffee mix. Altho mikes custa nise was great especially once again with the coffee added in (I have a feeling I will go the diy route at some point and experiment until I get my coffee flavor.) The noggy rock and perment zert was interesting but not my kinda taste.

My brother discovered their Lime Party . . . His words where something like my precious. . . He wont share it but its just to tart for me.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

*5 Pawns - Castle Long (mixology edition) *
_Was a 50/50, 6mg bottle I was given. Cut it to 3mg with VG great flavour and so smooth. _
Loving the flavour of this juice. Didn't realise how much I like coconut in e-liquid. 
Definitely going to try more juices with coconut in them.
*
Halo - Tribeca *
_60/40, 6mg (they don't do Max VG or 3mg) So I cut it to 3mg with VG_
TBH with this all I really get is a RY4 flavour, so ye, thats an itch I can scratch for less money, with other juices, won't be buying again. 

*Halo - Captain Jack*
_60/40, 6mg (they don't do Max VG or 3mg) So I cut it to 3mg with VG_
Been vaping this stuff for a while, been through about 300-400mls of it, very unique flavour, rum, honey and a pipe tobacco. Gives me more of a victorian mens club vibe, than a pirate one. Pretty good flavour though!

The next juices I want to get my hands on are some SA ones  I tried a bunch of White Label samples at the vape meet in September. Which were damned tasty. I also want to get some Complex Chaos juices, I only tried them a little, but they were good!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Mike said:


> Diy pipe tobacco. Om nom!


Better than AshyBac? NET? For sale soon?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

n0ugh7_zw said:


> *5 Pawns - Castle Long (mixology edition) *
> _Was a 50/50, 6mg bottle I was given. Cut it to 3mg with VG great flavour and so smooth. _
> Loving the flavour of this juice. Didn't realise how much I like coconut in e-liquid.
> Definitely going to try more juices with coconut in them.
> *
> Halo - Tribeca *
> _60/40, 6mg (they don't do Max VG or 3mg) So I cut it to 3mg with VG_
> TBH with this all I really get is a RY4 flavour, so ye, thats an itch I can scratch for less money, with other juices, won't be buying again.
> 
> *Halo - Captain Jack*
> _60/40, 6mg (they don't do Max VG or 3mg) So I cut it to 3mg with VG_
> Been vaping this stuff for a while, been through about 300-400mls of it, very unique flavour, rum, honey and a pipe tobacco. Gives me more of a victorian mens club vibe, than a pirate one. Pretty good flavour though!


I also turned out to be a coconut fan - love Pyramid and Table Mountain by World Wonders. Have not yet tried Castle Long, but love the Reserve edition.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Andre said:


> I also turned out to be a coconut fan - love Pyramid and Table Mountain by World Wonders. Have not yet tried Castle Long, but love the Reserve edition.



Excellent, thanks a lot, I'll keep my eyes open for them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Wyvern said:


> My brother discovered their Lime Party . . . His words where something like my precious. . . He wont share it but its just to tart for me.


Your brother (@Nimatek) has great taste! Lime Party is an all day vape for me - even had the juice master add a shot of tart.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Wyvern

Andre said:


> Your brother (@Nimatek) has great taste! Lime Party is an all day vape for me - even had the juice master add a shot of tart.


Dont tell him that! He's not allowed to know this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

Puff Daddy said:


> i just vape an E-juice made by Vape Africa, the worst thing I've ever vaped in my life and I strongly urge you not to even consider vaping it
> Here is the review I wrote to explain why=> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-africa.t16377/


Whats bad about it ?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## gertvanjoe

currently on halo midnight apple

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom

One Hit Wonder - My Man juice 

Besides the somewhat strange name.... its a great eliquid flavour. Its always taking a risk with having to buy 180ml straight.... but this is a winner. Like Rocket Man, both will be re ordered. Thick, enjoyable vape....good flavour. None of the 3 key flavours are overpowering, just right. Goes well in the 0.4 ohm clapton FeV on the DNA40, as well as in the ordinary day to day coiled one, at the usual 25W.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom

....btw, my current favourite vapes, in no order:

Glas - poundcake
NBB - Swag
Real Vapes - NY cheesecake
Possum Trot - Emerald Key Lime
OHW Rocket Man
OHW MyMan
ANML Looper / alt. Aisle 7
I Love Donuts

all of those are always in my stock lately, and in permanent rotation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChadB

Tom said:


> One Hit Wonder - My Man juice



Just placed my order...


----------



## Tom

ChadB said:


> Just placed my order...


if you think that my favourite flavours matches yours....then you probably won't regret. For that price/ml, getting a premium liquid (not just by marketing  )

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

ChadB said:


> Just placed my order...




Can I order with you ?


----------



## Nimatek

Andre said:


> Your brother (@Nimatek) has great taste! Lime Party is an all day vape for me - even had the juice master add a shot of tart.



Slowly tested all the flavours and that Lime Party was just amazing! I got it at 0mg Nic and may look at it as an all day vape, maybe got for a low Nic count for the summer and rubbish office politics  

Biscuit Dreams was really nice as well, a little treat kinda vape, add a shot of coffee (like a really small amount) and it just turns into something really special!

Need to test the Peppermint Zert some more, I like the taste but straight after Lime Party I am sure I didn't appreciate it properly.

Noggy Rock was another nice vape much like Biscuit Dreams, more testing on different wattage is required though! 

Actually that counts for all of these flavours, @Wyvern preferred the lower Wattage and jumping around from 20 to 36W really changed the Vape taste. 
I did come to the conclusion that I will need to get a second battery for my Subox soon (and wall charger). Maybe look at getting a second mod for Xmas

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Clouder

I've started the day off with some fruity mix, and now I'm vaping Vapour Mountain's "Choc Mint". This Choc Mint really is a winner for me, I LOVE IT!

Another one that I really dig is Twisp's Café Latte. Only problem is, it's 18MG!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LJRanger

MMM- Lime party
MMM- Noggy Rock
White label- Chocolate doughnut
Tribal juice- Teenage sunset
Amazing local juices!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## picautomaton

Alfaliquid - Black Raft (6mg) - very tasty at 22,5watts with a 0,4ohm coil
Elda Magic Stardust (18mg)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trishen

Suicide Bunny - Derailed
Orion - The Belt
Hazeworks - After 8

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike

Andre said:


> Better than AshyBac? NET? For sale soon?



Somewhere between Ashybac and Sweetbac without the burnt caramel finish - not better, just different. Felt like a bit of a change. If I'm honest, I can't improve on Ashybac. That recipe took around a year of refinement to get it just where I want it to be. I do miss working on tobaccos though, they're like a custard where you really have to wait before you can test them and well now I've finished developing my current "long steep" juice. Need a new one to work on!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouder

Mike said:


> Somewhere between Ashybac and Sweetbac without the burnt caramel finish - not better, just different. Felt like a bit of a change. If I'm honest, I can't improve on Ashybac. That recipe took around a year of refinement to get it just where I want it to be. I do miss working on tobaccos though, they're like a custard where you really have to wait before you can test them and well now I've finished developing my current "long steep" juice. Need a new one to work on!!!



Yo @Mike I got some of your Dragon Juice and Lime Party. I LOVE IT! Unfortunately I ordered 18Mg Juice and its way to strong. I love the fact that you get so many different flavours in one drag! BIG UP!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Wyvern

Mike said:


> Somewhere between Ashybac and Sweetbac without the burnt caramel finish - not better, just different. Felt like a bit of a change. If I'm honest, I can't improve on Ashybac. That recipe took around a year of refinement to get it just where I want it to be. I do miss working on tobaccos though, they're like a custard where you really have to wait before you can test them and well now I've finished developing my current "long steep" juice. Need a new one to work on!!!


A coffee one!  Currently have the Biscuit Dreams again. It is slowly turning into a favourite

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom

Boosted - Boosted

Winner by far here: http://ecigarettereviewed.com/best-e-juice-flavors

I have just started vaping it, well...so far it is just another Strawberry Milkshake. It's good tho...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

and tried today Sir Mac by Brother's Reserve @KieranD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape_r

ANML- Looper

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MISS"T"

Today I got some Debbie does donuts. Nice Vape for that occasional craving.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

This is the plan for today!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

MMM AshyBac
MMM Lime Party
WhiteLabel Berry Yoghurt
VM XXX
ComplexChaos Heavenly Peaches

Local is lekker!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3


----------



## MISS"T"

have an easy Dogs life Wednesday thanks to Wiener Vape Co. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marius Combrink

Started my day off with some VK cola in my nauti mini (now my wifes nauti mini)
Now I am vaping Skyblue Ambrosia on my new Subtank mini and loving every second of it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

Sicboy - MYCD

so far, meh... not smooth enough for my palate. Its got a bit of a nutty flavour, from the praline. However, just had one tank full of it....might become better. Like my current favourite...Real Vapes NY cheesecake, it took 2 tanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robvd

So today I got really nervous... my 100ml Eliquid project Amazon is almost done and they are out of stock of all the flavours I like.

Drove down to vapemob to see what they had... didnt want to get an international juice as I would rather spend the money on one of the really great local eliquids we have.

Bought the Papa smurf 2mg max vg from vapemob... and I must say I was pleasantly surprised.

I previously bought the intense ejuices from vapemob but the nicotine was way too heavy in them.

Papa smurf max vg is 80/20 vg and tastes great! its like a sugary blueberry mix.

already emptied 2 tanks... hopefully it will last until I can get some daddler from the eliquid project

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mike

Diy Berry Lemonade. Mmmmmmm damn I forgot how much I enjoy this one!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rossivapes

NY Strawberry Cheescake

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Reo No1. VM - Tropical Ice
Reo No2. BFF - Nirvana

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rebel

MMM-sweetbac
NCV- Milked
One Hit Wonders- Milkman

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Watching my wife put eyelash extensions on my mother in law while vaping on some troubled monkey... Too Kiff

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## acorn

MMM Sweetbac & Nom du Plume No1 50/50 mix 12mg, an excellent "smoked"custard mix on the aromamizer dual vertical coils (0.4ohm, 35W)

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tried a few of my recently aquired juices but none of them are ADV's for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MISS"T"

Had an awesome Vape meet this evening. Got to taste the new release from Wiener Vape Co... Another batch of awesome flavors. And then sampled some from vapeXstacy... Yummy 

Vaping... It's a lifestyle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

VM - Tropical Ice
BFF - Nirvana
VM - Oak Aged – VM4 Special Reserve

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

I've probably been through 15mls of DIY Looma today.

Probably my favourite fruit juice. So different, so good. It tastes like a heavenly assortment of "wild" fruit.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## method1

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I've probably been through 15mls of DIY Looma today.
> 
> Probably my favourite fruit juice. So different, so good. It tastes like a heavenly assortment of "wild" fruit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Wow that looks cool. Did you mix up the full thing or the "base"?


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> Wow that looks cool. Did you mix up the full thing or the "base"?


I use the base, with the Fuji and then 1% TFA Raspberry. 

The base is the important part. Although I would imagine it would be even better with the rest listed.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I use the base, with the Fuji and then 1% TFA Raspberry.
> 
> The base is the important part. Although I would imagine it would be even better with the rest listed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Awesome, going to try this asap!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I've probably been through 15mls of DIY Looma today.
> 
> Probably my favourite fruit juice. So different, so good. It tastes like a heavenly assortment of "wild" fruit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Tart?


----------



## Nimatek

Gonna test some flavours from the halloween competition soon. Had to rebuild my coils in the billow though. Was rewicking it and broke the one coil. Got them spaced nicely enough and flavour is amazing! Though i think i need to work on my wraps as i got 0.3 ohm and was aiming for 0.6. I will learn still.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Tart?


Unfortunately not. It tastes mostly like wild fruit, but not tart.

Im still seeking a tart fruit. Would love one.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nimatek

This is really very nice indeed, the fruitiness is mouth watering with each vape. Gonna try it on the goblin mini next week and see how it changes with more vapiness vs the subtank.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

*Halo - Prime 15 *
6mg, 30/70 cut with VG to be 2mg

*Halo - Captain Jack*
6mg, 30/70 cut with VG to be 2mg

*5 Pawns - Castle Long*
6mg 50/50 cut with VG to be 2mg

*NiceJuice - Vanilla*
9mg, 40/60 cut with VG to be 3mg


----------



## Nimatek

This is my line up for next week after i get my vtc mini:



Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tropical Ice
A lot of Milky Way
and then some Startup in the Manta on Cee Cee!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

VooDoo - Horny Imp
Nom du Plume - #2 Lemon Lush and #6 Soon to be released Mixed Berry Yoghurt

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nimatek

I cant wait to try those nom de plumes.

@BumbleBee your juices are mouth watering, definitely requires something that has a bit of power though. Less than 10w the vape doesnt quite form correctly but 20w and on you are left with all the nuances of subtle flavour that leaves you wanting more. 

Can't wait for more power to test some more.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rebel

Debbie does donuts
Vapeking trick or Treat- No.4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MISS"T"

Some late night editing with Wiener Vape Co. Dogs life. Today I Vaped some vapestarz bubblegum blast and some Sigeile stardust oreo milkshake. Too much yummyness



Vaping... It's a lifestyle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek

MISS"T" said:


> Some late night editing with Wiener Vape Co. Dogs life. Today I Vaped some vapestarz bubblegum blast and some Sigeile stardust oreo milkshake. Too much yummyness
> View attachment 38702
> 
> 
> Vaping... It's a lifestyle


What tank are you using there?


Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## MISS"T"

Nimatek said:


> What tank are you using there?
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


My amazing husband came home with it for me today... It is a Melo 2  

Vaping... It's a lifestyle


----------



## Nimatek

How are the hits compared to the ego that came with the kit?

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## MISS"T"

Nimatek said:


> How are the hits compared to the ego that came with the kit?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Ok now considering I am a newbie please bare with me... It's a more powerful tank, produces more 'cloud' and taste. However I have found that every now and then I'll fire it up and then there is nothing... But when I fiddle a little it works again.. Not sure if I am doing something wrong  

Vaping... It's a lifestyle


----------



## Nimatek

Hehe don't worry i know the feeling, lots to learn. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## MISS"T"

Nimatek said:


> Hehe don't worry i know the feeling, lots to learn.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


It's the terminology too... I get a little lost but think I'm doing OK considering it's been a week. Lol thanks for commenting   

Vaping... It's a lifestyle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek

2 weeks for me and loving it. Learning to make coils and how to wick but sometimes it doesnt work every time. 

Looking for some tank options for my sister hence my query  

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## MISS"T"

Nimatek said:


> 2 weeks for me and loving it. Learning to make coils and how to wick but sometimes it doesnt work every time.
> 
> Looking for some tank options for my sister hence my query
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


The guys where my hubby got it reckon it's super hot at the moment... It's a really nice tank and when I go back to the ego one tank it feels like it's not enough... My hubby may have just created a monster . 

Vaping... It's a lifestyle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Tropical Ice - Vapour Mountain 12mg
Pure Tobacco - Vape Elixir 12mg

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

DIY Lime Ice (shake n vape)

In the REO/Nuppin with small ID 'crisp' 28g dual coils.




Just perfect!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex

Tropical Ice - Vapour Mountain 12mg
Pure Tobacco - Vape Elixir 12mg
Nirvana - Bumblebee Flavour Fluid 18mg

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nimatek

@Alex what do you think of the nirvana?

I have finished a tank today and this is sooo bloody nice! First vape was nice but as the tank goes down it seems to get richer in taste.

I was worried the after taste would be as strong as the smell but it just gets better.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike

Diy Berry Lemonade again today. Almost ready to go public!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex

Nimatek said:


> @Alex what do you think of the nirvana?
> 
> I have finished a tank today and this is sooo bloody nice! First vape was nice but as the tank goes down it seems to get richer in taste.
> 
> I was worried the after taste would be as strong as the smell but it just gets better.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



I just can't get enough of this Nirvana, it's my perfect dark chocolate all day vape, coupled with Tropical Ice in my other Reo. For the first time in nineteen months I may have discovered my combo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek

Mike said:


> Diy Berry Lemonade again today. Almost ready to go public!


Please elaborate @Mike! I love that idea for a taste.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

Alex said:


> Tropical Ice - Vapour Mountain 12mg
> Pure Tobacco - Vape Elixir 12mg
> Nirvana - Bumblebee Flavour Fluid *18mg*


Where did you find 18mg @Alex?


----------



## Alex

BumbleBee said:


> Where did you find 18mg @Alex?



Ah, I'm glad to see that my subtle hint got your attention.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nimatek

Alex said:


> I just can't get enough of this Nirvana, it's my perfect dark chocolate all day vape, coupled with Tropical Ice in my other Reo. For the first time in nineteen months I may have discovered my combo.


I agree wholeheartedly , maybe a little more bitterness to get that real dark choc taste but it is a really nice ADV.

Cant wait to try tropical ice, but ice queen is really good. Sharp minty coolness.

Mike's lime party is still my fav for the sharp taste but not overpowering. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

Alex said:


> Ah, I'm glad to see that my subtle hint got your attention.


Well played


----------



## Rob Fisher

Milky Way in a big way today! Bellus x 2 and giving the Goblin Mini a go again!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Eequinox

Rob Fisher said:


> Milky Way in a big way today! Bellus x 2 and giving the Goblin Mini a go again!
> View attachment 38760


don't forget to bring that to the vapemeet dying to steal a toot of that milkyway to see whats it like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Eequinox said:


> don't forget to bring that to the vapemeet dying to steal a toot of that milkyway to see whats it like



Roger that! Will do!


----------



## ET

Today the last of my milky way got vaped, and now I'm onto some hazeworks cumulus. Both excellent juices

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern

I have a small taste of Looper.

All I can say is I need this in my life. But wanna try out all flavours similar to this. Just no banana.

@BumbleBee where can we do a mini review on your range?


----------



## BumbleBee

Wyvern said:


> I have a small taste of Looper.
> 
> All I can say is I need this in my life. But wanna try out all flavours similar to this. Just no banana.
> 
> @BumbleBee where can we do a mini review on your range?


I'm usually not a big fan of anything banana flavoured but some of my favourite vapes are banana, weird how that works

You're welcome to start a new thread in this section for reviews....
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-liquid-reviews/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

BumbleBee said:


> I'm usually not a big fan of anything banana flavoured but some of my favourite vapes are banana, weird how that works
> 
> You're welcome to start a new thread in this section for reviews....
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-liquid-reviews/


LOL No just the smell of banana makes me ill, so I stay away from all banana related projects. I dont even drink smoothies that are made with banana.


----------



## BumbleBee

Wyvern said:


> LOL No just the smell of banana makes me ill, so I stay away from all banana related projects. I dont even drink smoothies that are made with banana.


Yip, you just described me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wyvern

BumbleBee said:


> Yip, you just described me


Hahahah

Unfortunately your cereal flav vape was just to banana for me, but my brother adores it. And the nirvana - I couldnt take it from him if I tried. The rooibos one tho. . . that is my favourite of the lot. Especially when I tried it in his billow and with the stronger mod power - I have to say all your juices do need higher temps than what my baby device could put out. But we tried them all on saturday in his subohm setup and the difference was huge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Wyvern said:


> Hahahah
> 
> Unfortunately your cereal flav vape was just to banana for me, but my brother adores it. And the nirvana - I couldnt take it from him if I tried. The rooibos one tho. . . that is my favourite of the lot. Especially when I tried it in his billow and with the stronger mod power - I have to say all your juices do need higher temps than what my baby device could put out. But we tried them all on saturday in his subohm setup and the difference was huge.


These days most juices need a tad more than 10w to truly shine, especially the more complex ones. I'm glad you guys are enjoying them though. 

btw. I don't have a cereal juice out, I'm assuming here you are talking about The King's Breakfast, the name may be a bit deceptive these days with all the cereal vapes doing the rounds. The name refers to Elvis, his favorite breakfast was peanut butter, banana and bacon sandwiches, I though I'd leave the bacon out of this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@BumbleBee looking forward to trying your juices bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

Aaah I just have had blond moments I can barely remember my own name with all the exam prep I have been doing. Weirdly I couldn't taste peanut butter but it had a cereal taste for me. But then to admit the banana part overwhelmed my senses. 

The rooibos one tho. . . We had to decant that so that we could share it. I just have to wait for my evic vtc mini to arrive tomorrow to vape it. I actually had the juice in my handbag all day in case delivery was today

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nimatek

BumbleBee said:


> These days most juices need a tad more than 10w to truly shine, especially the more complex ones. I'm glad you guys are enjoying them though.
> 
> btw. I don't have a cereal juice out, I'm assuming here you are talking about The King's Breakfast, the name may be a bit deceptive these days with all the cereal vapes doing the rounds. The name refers to Elvis, his favorite breakfast was peanut butter, banana and bacon sandwiches, I though I'd leave the bacon out of this one


That is a really nice vape in the billow. Running 38w and it is soo good. The peanut butter seems to fade a little but then my pallet isnt as refined yet. I am letting it sit a little to see how the flavours adapt. Banana isnt overly strong but it is leaves a nice after taste.

Goblin mini is my next try, just two more days...

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Nicoticket Root Beer Float
Nicoticket Sure Bert
Nicoticket The Cure


----------



## Eequinox

Andre said:


> Nicoticket Root Beer Float
> Nicoticket Sure Bert
> Nicoticket The Cure

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wyvern

I currently have some of Bumblebee's Queen of Hearts. . . . the cinamon is a very sublte taste - thank goodness since its one of my pet hates. But the Rooibos is awesome, weirdly the longer I use it, the sweeter it becomes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder

I'm currently vaping VM Dark Orange, put about 1 ml VM Menthol in there too, I quite like it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Teleos - Experiment One


----------



## Nimatek

Using @BumbleBee Ice Queen, got myself a case of VT and can't taste ANYTHING at the moment 

Foods / drinks I can taste just fine, better than fine actually, but my ejuices have no taste whatsoever. Worst feeling in the world knowing there is something delicious in the tank and all I'm doing is making clouds

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Nimatek said:


> Using @BumbleBee Ice Queen, got myself a case of VT and can't taste ANYTHING at the moment
> 
> Foods / drinks I can taste just fine, better than fine actually, but my ejuices have no taste whatsoever. Worst feeling in the world knowing there is something delicious in the tank and all I'm doing is making clouds


I'm in the same boat, except my issue is a flu I picked up last thursday. Also been sucking down Ice Queen which is not normal for me, I usually have 3 to 5 devices with different juices running at any given time.

Rooibos tea with cinnamon and ginger helps a lot, if you can get fresh ginger root even better. Munch on some raw cucumber and that pickled ginger you get with sushi, it helps to cleanse the pallet.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouder

Today I went with this same mix as Yesterday (VM Dark Orange and Menthol), but, I put 80%Menthol 20%Dark Orange.
MAN, I LOVE IT!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


>



Classic collection @Andre !
I see the Black Flag is flying today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder

Incoming!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris du Toit

Clouder said:


> Incoming!!
> View attachment 39398


How's the choc mint? Been curious about that one


----------



## Clouder

@chrisdutoit I love Choc Mint! One of my favourites!


----------



## acorn

Chris du Toit said:


> How's the choc mint? Been curious about that one


 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapour-mountain-juice-reviews.t473/page-3 

_Check post #67, review from @Silver on VM Choc Mint_

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## picautomaton

Got some Mike's Mega Mixes Ashy Bac from Vapeclub yesterday and really liking it (18mg in an e-Smart clearomiser).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

First time vape

Vapour Mountain XXX




This juice won the award for the best new juice at VapeCon 2015. It's been sitting quietly in the vape vault for about two months. Today it got loaded up into the high fidelity flavour machine...

I may review this so will reserve comment for now

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

18mg 'BlackBobas'

Handheld dynamite

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tropical Ice all day and all night!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Anwar

Ijust2 0.3ohm expresso cream 6mg 

Goblin mini on a evic vtc mini with blueberry waffles 6mg 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Viscocity - White Nectar 
Vanilla Almond Cupcake. Got that recently in the Philippines, and regretting now that I just bought 100ml. Its a good juice, buttery smooth. The Almond does not taste like Marzipan, its plain Almond flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anwar

Tom said:


> Viscocity - White Nectar
> Vanilla Almond Cupcake. Got that recently in the Philippines, and regretting now that I just bought 100ml. Its a good juice, buttery smooth. The Almond does not taste like Marzipan, its plain Almond flavour.


Keep on searching im sure you'll get something similar if not better within range  

   

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anwar

Cream peach 6mg 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> Viscocity - White Nectar
> Vanilla Almond Cupcake. Got that recently in the Philippines, and regretting now that I just bought 100ml. Its a good juice, buttery smooth. The Almond does not taste like Marzipan, its plain Almond flavour.



Will miss you at the upcoming vape meet @Tom


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> Will miss you at the upcoming vape meet @Tom


Yeah, would love to be there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang

Twisp Rebel... the last of it
I seriously need to get some juice today don't ya think?


----------



## Silver

Ooh, I loved Twisp Rebel in the Clearo @wiesbang 
With a bit of Polar Mint. Was a lovely vape.
Tried it in the higher powered gear and it was not so nice...


----------



## wiesbang

Silver said:


> Ooh, I loved Twisp Rebel in the Clearo @wiesbang
> With a bit of Polar Mint. Was a lovely vape.
> Tried it in the higher powered gear and it was not so nice...


Rebel is my fav! believe it of not I hate anything mint  
Other juices i tried was these no name cheap juices and I didnt like any of them.
I now need to find something new that Iwill like asap as that bit of rebel is my last of last juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver

@Paulie's Guava and @Oupa's XXX




Gosh that sounds terrible !
Lol

Ps - tasting notebook crept into the pic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouder

Today....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

First taste of *5P Symmetry 6*, intentionally at highish ohms (0.95 single coil in the Origen L16 dripper) to retain the tart. Love it - the tart, almost bitter, of the rhubarb cushioned on the strawberry on the inhale with, on the exhale, the sugar very subtly encored by the grain and graham crumble on a wispy vanilla cloud.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Love it - the tart, almost bitter, of the rhubarb cushioned on the strawberry on the inhale with, on the exhale, the sugar very subtly encored by the grain and graham crumble on a wispy vanilla cloud.



And the folks at Five Pawns must be thinking, "damn, we should've gone with that description." 

Great description, as always.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

@Oupa vm4 12mg on Origen little 16, and then Matador 12mg on Origen Little 16. Everyday I realise the incredible great taste of this little atty.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> First taste of *5P Symmetry 6*, intentionally at highish ohms (0.95 single coil in the Origen L16 dripper) to retain the tart. Love it - the tart, almost bitter, of the rhubarb cushioned on the strawberry on the inhale with, on the exhale, the sugar very subtly encored by the grain and graham crumble on a wispy vanilla cloud.



Don't we all love "... the tart" - couldn't resist  - excellent short and 'sweet' description Andre, I can almost taste it (or should I say "her"?) .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Anwar

Caramel popcorn 6mg from e liquid project...

Very nice taste that lingers and makes you want more...


   


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eequinox

debbie does donuts and rock-a -fellas enter the dragon


----------



## Eequinox

Silver said:


> Ooh, I loved Twisp Rebel in the Clearo @wiesbang
> With a bit of Polar Mint. Was a lovely vape.
> Tried it in the higher powered gear and it was not so nice...


i started on the rebel was that a tobacco or a fruit vape could never figure that out


----------



## ET



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Eequinox said:


> i started on the rebel was that a tobacco or a fruit vape could never figure that out



Lol, it was an Energy Drink flavour
And a very good one in my opinion - 
I tried one or two other energy drink flavours afterward and they werent as nice. But that was way back on the Twisp Clearo and Kanger mini Protank 2


----------



## Nimatek

Puffing away on atomic's Saturn. I like it, nice and creamy Cape whilst driving in this heat. Think my billow's wick is in need of replacement though. Time for some twisted coils! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anwar

Billow v2 on my Ijust2 vaping blueberry waffles

Goblin mini on my evic vtc mini vaping strawberry lemonade

Both 6mg 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nimatek

You mixed the two tanks around there @Anwar 

Had me some Atomix Saturn in the Billow and Chaos's Cinnamon Cookies in the Crown (love the taste of cookies in the crown btw).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

Lovela - The Battenberg 
ANML - Looper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I tried diluting my favourite tobacco. WB Blackbird

But this time with *18mg PG/VG *(50/50) instead of just plain VG




Pleased to report it is very good. I did about half half in the REO bottle.

Flavour is only a bit less but not much. Throat hit slightly less.

Overall, great for me. Why didn't I think of this before? Lol. My Blackbird juice stock has just doubled 

Edit - when i tried this before with plain VG, i didnt like it. There was more loss of flavour and much less throat hit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> I tried diluting my favourite tobacco. WB Blackbird
> 
> But this time with *18mg PG/VG *(50/50) instead of just plain VG
> 
> View attachment 40165
> 
> 
> Pleased to report it is very good. I did about half half in the REO bottle.
> 
> Flavour is only a bit less but not much. Throat hit slightly less.
> 
> Overall, great for me. Why didn't I think of this before? Lol. My Blackbird juice stock has just doubled
> 
> Edit - when i tried this before with plain VG, i didnt like it. There was more loss of flavour and much less throat hit


@Christos ,I dids some 18 mg. Metador with the RM2.......Great, Now I am vaping 12mg. Metador on the Origen Little 16....wow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouder

Today.

@Mike 's WONDERFUL Dragon Juice and
@Schme 's GREAT Juiciest Mango!


----------



## Casper

MMM - Lime Party, and 
Cloud9vapes - Juiciest Mango


----------



## Eequinox

today has been 

DDD
orion sunset 
orion Northern star 
Rock a fella enter the dragon


----------



## Casper

@schme,brother, my man, this mango is that SH!T


----------



## Anwar

Strawberry lemonade from e-liquid project 

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Casper

@Schme, absolutely yes! @agrief and @Clouder will agree! 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Five Pawns Bowdens Mate 

An old favourite - but for the first time in the Nuppin. 




At first I didn't like it as much in the Nuppin as I did many months back in other gear. Was picking up too much mint. But after about half a bottle, it's getting much better. More of the premium chocolate coming through now. And the vanilla. I don't like vanilla but I like it in this juice. 

Not enough throat hit but still lovely. 

Thinking of @Andre now

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

PS - @Andre, its strange to say this, but i have tried bowdens in the RM2 and now the Nuppin and i still dont get the same sensation i clearly remember when i vaped it the first time on the humble IGO-L with the SVD at around 12 Watts. 

I remember getting quite a bit more throat hit and the whole experience was just so amazing. Its stil a fabulous juice, but i am not getting that 'wow' if you know what I mean. Has this happened to you before, when you try an old favourite?

I think my throat has changed over the past 2 years  

Or maybe it was just one of the first premium juices I tried.


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> PS - @Andre, its strange to say this, but i have tried bowdens in the RM2 and now the Nuppin and i still dont get the same sensation i clearly remember when i vaped it the first time on the humble IGO-L with the SVD at around 12 Watts.
> 
> I remember getting quite a bit more throat hit and the whole experience was just so amazing. Its stil a fabulous juice, but i am not getting that 'wow' if you know what I mean. Has this happened to you before, when you try an old favourite?
> 
> I think my throat has changed over the past 2 years
> 
> Or maybe it was just one of the first premium juices I tried.


Lol, still a great throat hit for me, even at 12 mg where I am now at. Mostly vaping it at around 0.5 ohms on dual coils in a Rogue. Still a daily vape for me.
Yeah, do go off some old favourites from time to time - like Queenside and 64, for example.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

*Standing at attention *




From close to far

- VM XXX
- 'Guava Ice'
- Blackbird
- VM Strawberry plus Menthol

And some grapes and yoghurt & raspberries for in between

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## gman211991

A tank of each through my bellus:
- ELP pink lady
-ELP pearing melon
-Wiener vape co. fetch

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wiesbang

Some freaky loops on my new Nautilus tank from Wyvern and Nimatek, with some cocktails at News Cafe in Blouberg

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Tom

The Real - NY Cheesecake. My favourite atm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

No seriously folks, I've been vaping that Fizzmustard Placid clone all day.

As far as fruits go, it doesn't get better than this... It has a sweet with subbtle sour finish that is just awesome!

If you have the ingredients, you should make some.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wyvern

Biscuit Dreams with a drop of vapour mountain coffee - all day and all night

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

VM Strawberry plus menthol goodness

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder

Gooi-ing some EPPPPPPPPIC Mango and Litchi from Cloud9....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BibbyBubbly

Craft Vapour Che Guava mixed with NCV Milked, OHW Muffen Man & Orion Northern Star.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dwayne19420

Vaping today some Hakka Berry Nom Nom nom

 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Gremlin Juice Thrashberry in the Reo.
And dripping some Debbie Does Donuts.

Great juices!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Following @Alex's recommendation and trying out this Pure Tobacco, it's really not bad but a bit plain for me, this makes for a great ADV though as it's quite mellow. I still prefer Shipwrecked though, I guess it reminds me of my Camel days

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac

Nimatek said:


> Using @BumbleBee Ice Queen, got myself a case of VT and can't taste ANYTHING at the moment
> 
> Foods / drinks I can taste just fine, better than fine actually, but my ejuices have no taste whatsoever. Worst feeling in the world knowing there is something delicious in the tank and all I'm doing is making clouds


Next time try a tbsp. of ACV


----------



## rogue zombie

I'm having some FA Virginia (3%) - Actually very nice. Dry, mild, toasted tobacco.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Trying out my new mod with @BumbleBee Nirvana 






Sent from iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Nimatek

kev mac said:


> Next time try a tbsp. of ACV


Acv? 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

Nimatek said:


> Acv?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Apple Cider Vinegar


----------



## Nimatek

Is it wrong if I think that could be nice? 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

Nimatek said:


> Is it wrong if I think that could be nice?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


It's not terrible, and it has heaps of other benefits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

BumbleBee said:


> Apple Cider Vinegar


Nothing gets by you Bee


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today was a vape a lot of different juices day... always enjoy vape meets because you get to taste different juices!

Tasted and bought Haze Works Scream already today! Also tested some secret (not released yet) juices and I have to say those two in the centre of the picture are real winners! I also tested another not yet released juice that was a chicken dinner of note... I can't wait for them to be released commercially. They are certainly a cut above the rest... I wish I could talk about them but the juice wizard making them will hurt me.



Now it's time to test Milk Lab's Haka Berry... I haven't been in too much of a rush to taste this because I'm not a huge berries fan but based on the number of tanks at the vape meet that had this in I guess it's time I tried it. It's a very smooth berries vape... that smooth feeling you get from quality vape juice... no rough edges at all... it's not in your face and if you like berries and yogurt you will love this juice...

I am becoming very very very fussy with juices and very few juices make it into my arsenal these days and this one will make it into my keep drawer and won't get tossed into the juice swap bin! 



Also tested the Scream juice in my daughters boyfriend's Atlantis tank and 2 fills ago he had Menthol Ice in it and Scream with a hint of Menthol is really really good! So on my next fill of Scream I will be adding a few drops of Menthol Ice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD

I just came off a VM XXX binge which lasted 2 weeks  Finally caved in and filled the white reo with VM Tropical Ice 

In the black reo I've been having a 'flavor a day marathon' starting last Saturday:

Saturday: Nom Pu Plume #2 
Sunday : Complex Chaos - Coconut Comfort 
Monday : Complex Chaos - Yogi Drip
Tuesday : Mr Hardwicks - Debbie Does Donuts
Wedsday : ANML - Looper
Thursday : E-Liquid Project - White Biskit Bread (at first, when I smelled this juice, I wasn't expecting much, then I vaped it  really good juice)
Friday : Alien Vision - Gorilla Juice
Today : Select Reserve - Matador 


I need liters of all these juices, not one disappointed me.  10/10 all day vapes

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I've been in an indulgent mood since yesterday.

MMM Ashy Bac
MMM Biscuit Dreams
Debbie Donuts
ELP Reserve
And unfortunately only a few drops of ELM Cowboy Apple Pie 

Exceptional local brews. Exceptional!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

I don't want to say too much about this juice from @Mike since I think I need to review it....

I'll just leave this here

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Tarks Matador, still the best Fusion NET (Reo Woodvil with Rogue, duals at 0.45 ohms)
5P Bowdens Mate, perennial favourite (Reo Woodvil, with Rogue, duals at 0.45 ohms)
MMM Lime Party, changing lanes (SX Mini M with GEM RTA, single SS304 in TC mode)
ComplexChaos Heavenly Peaches, .....heavenly (Reo Grand, OL16, single at 1.1 ohms)
WhiteLabel Berry Yoghurt, tartly yours (Reo Grand, OL16, single SS304 at 0.8 ohms)
5P Symmetry 6, bittersweet (Reo Mini, OL16, single at 0.8 ohms)
El Toro Cigarillos, still the best Raw NET (IPV D2 with Sapor RDA, duals at 0.36 ohms, around 30W)
WW Table Mountain, local is doubly lekker (Reo Mini with Cyclops, single at around 0.7 ohms)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Tarks Matador, still the best Fusion NET
> 5P Bowdens Mate, perennial favourite
> MMM Lime Party, changing lanes
> ComplexChaos Heavenly Peaches, .....heavenly
> WhiteLabel Berry Yoghurt, tartly yours
> 5P Symmetry 6, bittersweet
> El Toro Cigarillos, still the best Raw NET



Love the descriptions @Andre 

"Fusion NET" - whats that? (Inquisitive)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Love the descriptions @Andre
> 
> "Fusion NET" - whats that? (Inquisitive)


Where "stuff" was added to the NET juice, e.g. spice (like clove), etc. Blackbird would be a Fusion NET for me too, not just the "raw" taste of tobacco leaves.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Tom

Good old SWAG in the Tank. Its still as good as I remembered it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

My first ml of *Fetch* by Wiener Vape Co. Wow, it is like biting into a fresh and ripe papaya. The butter-like consistency of the fruit is masterfully recreated in the juice, whilst the plum hedges the sweet, making for an all day vape. On my re-order list it goes. Congrats on a great juice @Rooigevaar.

My local fruity gems, in no particular order:

ELP Pearing Melon Dew
WhiteLabel Berry Yoghurt
ComplexChaos Heavenly Peaches
Wiener Vape Co Fetch
MMM Lime Party Extra
VM XXX
Voodoo Gravestone

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## KlutcH

Ill just leave this here.. (Yes I am at work) lol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> My first ml of *Fetch* by Wiener Vape Co. Wow, it is like biting into a fresh and ripe papaya. The butter-like consistency of the fruit is masterfully recreated in the juice, whilst the plum hedges the sweet, making for an all day vape. On my re-order list it goes. Congrats on a great juice @Rooigevaar.
> 
> My local fruity gems, in no particular order:
> 
> ELP Pearing Melon Dew
> WhiteLabel Berry Yoghurt
> ComplexChaos Heavenly Peaches
> Wiener Vape Co Fetch
> MMM Lime Party Extra
> VM XXX



Thanks @Andre 
I got a bottle of Wiener Vape Co's Fetch from VapeClub at the last Vape Meet
Wasnt easy to decide which one to get, but i thought i would try the Papaya one.
Am glad you like it - looking very forward to trying it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anwar

Fruity loops from an unknown diyer 

Amazing 

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

*Fetch* (Wiener Vape Co), this juice has certainly fetched me - already ordered more from VapeClub.
*Enterprise* (Rocket Sheep, VapeMob), have not vaped for some time - still the best fruity NET around.
*Blag Flag Fallen* (5P, VapeMob), started off as wtf, half a bottle later I need moarrrr, but out of stock.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rebel

-One Hit Wonders Muffin Man
-Complex Chaos Cinnamon Cookies
-ELP Special Reserve

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeDude

Started this bottle this morning and its half way, def gna be finished today.






Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Started the day with a tank of BumbleBee's Flavour Fluid, Queen of Hearts, (Thanks @element0709 )
moved onto a tank of Mr.Hardwicks, Debbie does donuts,
then onto a tank of Rebel Lion's, New Born and am halfway through Mike's Mega mixes, Lime Party. ( @element0709 like this, it's extremely refreshing !)

All happening in my Smok TFV4 (Quad Coil) , hence the large amount of juice i am killing
Seems i have a sweet tooth this friday

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## picautomaton

- The closest taste to pipe tobacco (Petersen) I have yet to try is the Hangsen Series 8 Cuba Treasure. Unbelievable how they have managed to capture the flavour. 
- NCV Ripple
- GQ G6
- Artist Collection - Dragonscape and Samba Sun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

picautomaton said:


> - The closest taste to pipe tobacco (Petersen) I have yet to try is the Hangsen Series 8 Cuba Treasure. Unbelievable how they have managed to capture the flavour.
> - NCV Ripple
> - GQ G6
> - Artist Collection - Dragonscape and Samba Sun


How do you find the Samba Sun? Worth the bucks?


----------



## picautomaton

Andre said:


> How do you find the Samba Sun? Worth the bucks?



It's a well crafted mix and has a lovely orangy flavour, well presented packaging and the Vapour Shark website says it have ND levels of Dicet...... thingies. I'd never be able to afford buying this liquid all the time but as once off tester I would recommend it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nimatek

2nd day vaping VM's ICE Special Reserve, I like this way too much. Tobacco hints shining so clearly today and this is my 2nd 6ml tank of the day...

*Side note for the Stellenbosch people : I am sorry for vaping in the car and causing scenes, but it was just toooooooo good *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek

The end of 2015 work is here! 






Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

Andre said:


> Tarks Matador, still the best Fusion NET (Reo Woodvil with Rogue, duals at 0.45 ohms)
> 5P Bowdens Mate, perennial favourite (Reo Woodvil, with Rogue, duals at 0.45 ohms)
> MMM Lime Party, changing lanes (SX Mini M with GEM RTA, single SS304 in TC mode)
> ComplexChaos Heavenly Peaches, .....heavenly (Reo Grand, OL16, single at 1.1 ohms)
> WhiteLabel Berry Yoghurt, tartly yours (Reo Grand, OL16, single SS304 at 0.8 ohms)
> 5P Symmetry 6, bittersweet (Reo Mini, OL16, single at 0.8 ohms)
> El Toro Cigarillos, still the best Raw NET (IPV D2 with Sapor RDA, duals at 0.36 ohms, around 30W)
> WW Table Mountain, local is doubly lekker (Reo Mini with Cyclops, single at around 0.7 ohms)


@Andre, great variety, juice and mods/Atty's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Wookie so far.
I have Motleys brews R&R ready for when tank empties

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

MMM Ashybac - on a mewly coiled vicious Thumper - its thumping!
VM Strawberry & menthol drops - staple favourite for me
VM XXX - the last few mls of the bottle

Looking forward to some relaxation time during the holidays - several first time juices ready to try


----------



## Mike

DIY Chai tea. Holy freaking smokes!!! Definitely one to keep written down.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

MMM *AshyBac*, with some clove concentrate added, heavenly in my Sapor dripper at highish power (30 to 50 W).
MMM *Lime Party Extra*, cannot go without for long.
5P *Black Flag Fallen*, has taken hold of me.
ComplexChaos *Heavenly Peaches*, always heavenly.
VM *Tropical Ice*, should have tried this months ago. A great vape.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

VM *Tropical Ice* - My Staple
VM *XXX *- Loving this new discovery
VM/RF *Tropical Ice "C" Version* - Tropical Ice but a diluted version for tanks!
Foggs *Milky Way* - The juice that got me going on my journey of discovery of other juices.
Time Bomb *TNT Ice* - Also really enjoying this new discovery

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> VM *Tropical Ice*, should have tried this months ago. A great vape.



I may have to hurt you on my next trip to the Cape @Andre!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I may have to hurt you on my next trip to the Cape @Andre!


Lol, and I would deserve it. Extenuating circumstances - I have been enjoying VM XXX for a long time and you only tried it now. Almost quits.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Lol, and I would deserve it. Extenuating circumstances - I have been enjoying VM XXX for a long time and you only tried it now. Almost quits.



Extenuating circumstances accepted... @Oupa used the same excuse... he too has only just discovered Tropical Ice as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

@Paulie's DIY *"Guava Ice" *(which includes my menthol drops) - winner winner for some time - testing in various tanks (monster kayfun usual setup vs Crius vs iJust2)
MMM *AshyBac* - lovely, lovely lovely
VM *Strawberry* plus menthol - staple - also testing Lemo1 vs SubtankMini stock 1.2ohm coil (Lemo1 winning hands down)
VM *XXX* - winner cool tasty litchi (not kiwi ) vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

Considering I just got up an hour ago... Just some DDD for breakfast.... 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

I've been pretty much vaping on MMM Ashy Bac since Christmas eve, and breaking on a menthol lime diy mix.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I've been pretty much vaping on MMM Ashy Bac since Christmas eve, and breaking on a menthol lime diy mix.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Menthol Lime is fabulous
Lime Ice rocks @r0gue z0mbie !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver said:


> Menthol Lime is fabulous
> Lime Ice rocks @r0gue z0mbie !


yip I vape quite a big of it. Mine is not as strong as yours though lol 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

r0gue z0mbie said:


> yip I vape quite a big of it. Mine is not as strong as yours though lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Ha ha
Forgot you tried it at the vape meet. Am I right? Was in REO Red


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver said:


> Ha ha
> Forgot you tried it at the vape meet. Am I right? Was in REO Red


I did indeed. In the lovely Reo Red.

It was strong, but very nice too. I would vape that during the day.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

Hi guys. I came accross a new shop in menlyn called the nobel tobacconist, they stock self mixed juices called EVO. Was highly surprised by the flavours they even let u try it out with their kangertech subox. Anyone else know about them?


----------



## Lingogrey

Schnappie said:


> Hi guys. I came accross a new shop in menlyn called the nobel tobacconist, they stock self mixed juices called EVO. Was highly surprised by the flavours they even let u try it out with their kangertech subox. Anyone else know about them?


@Schnappie - As far as I know EVO is the inhouse juice brand of Evolution Vape - a registered vendor on this forum: 
http://www.evolutionvape.co.za/e-liquid-evo-juice-evolution-vape-south-africa 

@Greg Oliver - perhaps you could please provide some more info?


----------



## Schnappie

Lingogrey said:


> @Schnappie - As far as I know EVO is the inhouse juice brand of Evolution Vape - a registered vendor on this forum:
> http://www.evolutionvape.co.za/e-liquid-evo-juice-evolution-vape-south-africa
> 
> @Greg Oliver - perhaps you could please provide some more info?


Thanks @Lingogrey it is them indeed. Not bad at all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vaping is coming of age! Or rather I am starting to appreciate other juices! I have 7 juices in current rotation all of which I can recommend! 


From left to right...
Pistachio Ice Cream, XXX, TNT Ice, Milky Way, Frappe, Tropical Ice "C" version, Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Rob Fisher said:


> Vaping is coming of age! Or rather I am starting to appreciate other juices! I have 7 juices in current rotation all of which I can recommend!
> View attachment 42056
> 
> From left to right...
> Pistachio Ice Cream, XXX, TNT Ice, Milky Way, Frappe, Tropical Ice "C" version, Tropical Ice!


Looking and analyzing this post Rob, the variety of juices seem to be the same... But the devices have changed drastically over the year. So, is it your palette adjusting to the juices, or the different devices bringing out different notes in the juices- allowing you to appreciate them more? 

Dammit. I look at vaping, from where it started to where it is now on the 30th December 2015. We have come far. Please start a thread for 2015 vaping reflections before I get all sentimental and emotional haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Looking and analyzing this post Rob, the variety of juices seem to be the same... But the devices have changed drastically over the year. So, is it your palette adjusting to the juices, or the different devices bringing out different notes in the juices- allowing you to appreciate them more?
> 
> Dammit. I look at vaping, from where it started to where it is now on the 30th December 2015. We have come far. Please start a thread for 2015 vaping reflections before I get all sentimental and emotional haha



@Yusuf Cape Vaper I know exactly what you mean by getting sentimental and emotional... I get times when I'm sitting here vaping and I just wanna scream to the world... vaping has certainly been more than a life saver for me... I have found a tons of friends and an awesome hobby not to mention that my marriage was greatly improved! 

There is no doubt that the biggest change has most certainly been the devices and tanks in the discovery of more juices... some juices like Milky Way change as the power is increased and decreased... and I in fact vape it in a couple of set ups because it tastes different in different setups and different power settings!

XXX is a juice I tried before and didn't take to it... now it's always in a tank... 

Frappe is a coffee I have been searching for because the only other coffee I could vape was Top Q coffee back in the day when Vape King started and I used to vape it in a mPT2!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike

DIY Chai tea. Yum yum!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Rob Fisher said:


> @Yusuf Cape Vaper I know exactly what you mean by getting sentimental and emotional... I get times when I'm sitting here vaping and I just wanna scream to the world... vaping has certainly been more than a life saver for me... I have found a tons of friends and an awesome hobby not to mention that my marriage was greatly improved!
> 
> There is no doubt that the biggest change has most certainly been the devices and tanks in the discovery of more juices... some juices like Milky Way change as the power is increased and decreased... and I in fact vape it in a couple of set ups because it tastes different in different setups and different power settings!
> 
> XXX is a juice I tried before and didn't take to it... now it's always in a tank...
> 
> Frappe is a coffee I have been searching for because the only other coffee I could vape was Top Q coffee back in the day when Vape King started and I used to vape it in a mPT2!


I share every sentiment with you! So excited for the year ahead. End of 2014 I felt that vaping couldn't get any better  so let's see how this pans out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lingogrey

Mike said:


> DIY Chai tea. Yum yum!


Very yum yum!


----------



## Andre

Mike said:


> DIY Chai tea. Yum yum!


Please stop this mentioning of DIY Chai tea and start selling it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike

Andre said:


> Please stop this mentioning of DIY Chai tea and start selling it



I'd have sent you a bottle if I you mentioned it before today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Tropical Ice in the Reo
Nirvana in the other Reo
Bombies 'Nana Ice in the Velocity

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Nicoticket day: Coolcumber, The Cure 01 and Sure Bert.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nimatek

Mike said:


> I'd have sent you a bottle if I you mentioned it before today


How do we cash in on this?  

Also, desperately need more berrynade. Addictive doesn't even come close to describing it! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadB

@Nimatek @Mike is berrynade available? Would love to try that!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nimatek

ChadB said:


> @Nimatek @Mike is berrynade available? Would love to try that!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Was lucky to get a sample of it with my order, it is fantastic! @Mike mentioned it would be coming up for sale any time now.


----------



## ChadB

@Nimatek was supposed to put an order in today and I forgot. Will do it this weekend, knowing the MMM line I have no doubt it will be a great juice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

A bottle of Nanna Cream clone hasn't left my side today.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

New juice for a new year

Wiener Vape Co - Fetch - the papaya one. My first time vaping this. Lots of flavour!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I can't believe it took me so long to discover XXX by Vapour Mountain! I think it needed a tank and a little power to shine for me. Subox Mini tank base, Trinity Cap and fired at 32,8 watts with a gClapton coil on the SX Mini or Rolo DNA200. Too good!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eequinox

Wiener Vape - Belly rub 
Centurion vapes - Butterscotch Brulee
My own Diy Coffee 
All nom nom

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Glad you like it @Rob Fisher
I too am quite embarrassed it took me so long to get to try it.
Have re-ordered two bottles recently

Looking forward to trying it in various setups

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> New juice for a new year
> 
> Wiener Vape Co - Fetch - the papaya one. My first time vaping this. Lots of flavour!


One of my favourites. The closest to real fruit one can get. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> One of my favourites. The closest to real fruit one can get. Enjoy.



Precisely @Andre
I read every word you write about the juices and take careful note 
This one was because of you
And our palates are quite similar

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wyvern

Strawberry beer at Thirsty Scarecrow with some berry blaze and tropical ice mix in the billow 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nightwalker

My version one of "the Godfather". Cuban, espresso and hidden flavors. Vaped on Crius v3 and rx200

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Rolo, Crius and Scream!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Root Beer Float. 
The Redditor says this (his) recipe is based on this particular Root Beer




Lovely stuff

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michael Buys

Today, I have been dripping Voodoo Juice jack the Ripper and Complex Chaos freaky loops. I think it's because I ran out of Cinnamon Cookies though. I love that juice.

RX200 2x22g coils at 0.14ohm

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nimatek

Busy doing something different, lime party with a tiny bit of tropical ice. 

Heavenly in this heat. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RipeAvo

I'm vaping Scream & NCV Milked, great all day vape imo.
Using Reuleaux DNA & Silverplay Nano with some claptons.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Nice @RipeAvo! So we do have a couple on here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow

Wyvern said:


> Strawberry beer at Thirsty Scarecrow with some berry blaze and tropical ice mix in the billow
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Strawberry beer no ways!! I live around the corner from Thirsty Scarecrow. How is that beer?


----------



## Nimatek

Quite good actually! Not really a beer taste, nice bubbly strawberry drink. Very good on a day as today. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow

Nimatek said:


> Quite good actually! Not really a beer taste, nice bubbly strawberry drink. Very good on a day as today.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Thx buddy. I'll definitely going to pop in there to have a taste


----------



## Wyvern

Its actually awesome dude, its better than the liefmans one. A bit more fruity - so be warned you will get told its a girly drink


----------



## Schnappie

Upgraded to subox mini from evod. Wow. Trying out candyfloss/blackcurrant and cherry/blackcurrant/menthol from evolutionvape and loving it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

Nimatek said:


> Busy doing something different, lime party with a tiny bit of tropical ice.
> 
> Heavenly in this heat.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



I do this combo often, awesome.

Except that I put a lot of tropical ice in the mix

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

Mylk - Brewell
Sicker then most - Sicboy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Did my first quad coil build tonight. It's just amazing!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Have any of you ever tried aromatherapy type e-juices?


----------



## Clouder

Today, White Label - Berry Joghurt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel

Michael Hockey said:


> Did my first quad coil build tonight. It's just amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats great! In series or parallel? Is that on a Mutation?

Sorry... Im aching to go do the same! stupid job.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Ezekiel said:


> Thats great! In series or parallel? Is that on a Mutation?
> 
> Sorry... Im aching to go do the same! stupid job.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk



It's series @Ezekiel and yes its on the mutation xs. I want to build it bigger though. Need to get a rda with bigger deck !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrus

*Some Blackbird in Reo Grand with OL16.*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Craft Vapour Che Guava
Boosted Anti-Lag
Placid clone by @r0gue z0mbie 
5P Black Flag Fallen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Petrus said:


> View attachment 42520
> *Some Blackbird in Reo Grand with OL16.*



Gorgeous grand @Petrus !

______________________

@Andre is Anti-lag good?
Been eyeing that one.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Gorgeous grand @Petrus !
> 
> ______________________
> 
> @Andre is Anti-lag good?
> Been eyeing that one.


Very good. I am not a huge strawberry fan, but this one with the blueberry and other stuff goes down very well. Still too sweet for my taste, but that is my problem with most US juices - the Muricans love their sweet. More or less the same sweetness as your Placid clone if that will help. Will finish the bottle, but will not re-order I think.

Love Boosted's Rear Diff - pumpkin spice latte, with the pumpkin and spices the main actors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Mike said:


> DIY Chai tea. Holy freaking smokes!!! Definitely one to keep written down.




Been very curious around this, definitely need to try it


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Very good. I am not a huge strawberry fan, but this one with the blueberry and other stuff goes down very well. Still too sweet for my taste, but that is my problem with most US juices - the Muricans love their sweet. More or less the same sweetness as your Placid clone if that will help. Will finish the bottle, but will not re-order I think.
> 
> Love Boosted's Rear Diff - pumpkin spice latte, with the pumpkin and spices the main actors.


"Pumpkin spice latte..." now that sounds good.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Andre said:


> Very good. I am not a huge strawberry fan, but this one with the blueberry and other stuff goes down very well. Still too sweet for my taste, but that is my problem with most US juices - the Muricans love their sweet. More or less the same sweetness as your Placid clone if that will help. Will finish the bottle, but will not re-order I think.
> 
> Love Boosted's Rear Diff - pumpkin spice latte, with the pumpkin and spices the main actors.



Im loving pumpkin! I made a this 3 weeks ago and is a ADV for me! Nom nom

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## BibbyBubbly

Paulie that looks divine. Are planning on making some available to the public?

Craft Vapour Che Guava
Milk Lab Frappe
Bumblebee's Chelsea

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paulie

BibbyBubbly said:


> Paulie that looks divine. Are planning on making some available to the public?
> 
> Craft Vapour Che Guava
> Milk Lab Frappe
> Bumblebee's Chelsea


It will be in the not so far distant future

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Paulie said:


> It will be in the not so far distant future


Oooh, looking forward to that one, I like me some spiced pumpkin 

Just make sure that there is some 12mg for us hardcore okes ok?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sk3tz0

Got the Voodoo Juice Grim Reaper, how ever it more yogurty than custard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pistachio Ice Cream - Not available yet
Watermelon Menthol - Not available yet
Tropical Ice C version - Not available yet
XXX 
Milky Way
Frappe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ripstorm

Today was a mix day for me. Made about 6 x 10ml testers. Had to try them all before steeping 
Placid clone, Snake oil clone and 4 of my own creations.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Ashy Bac
Castle Long clone 

Good nights vaping 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice - Still my all time favourite!
Vapour Mountain Mango - Hated this
Vapour Mountain Strawberry - Loved it in the old days and happy to taste it again... pure unadulterated strawberry!
Foggs Milky Way - Chicken Dinner Juice
Milk Lab Frappe - Best coffee juice in the world
Not released Pistachio Ice Cream - Delicious

And then my first test from the Zample Box range that arrived.
House Arrest by Warped in Long Beach California
It's a Milk and Honey 60/40
It's certainly is Milk and Honey (and a bit like Horlicks) and while I won't go out and buy it it's still a great juice and happy it was my first test of the Zample Box! Tested in the Morph Tank with the Sub Tank 0,5Ω coil at 30 watts!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Was excited about my previous Zample Box juice so I rigged up a Bellus with the next one on the box... Strawberry Cream filled Donut from Glazed Vapor Wenatchee WA... Fail... juice yet another Donut juice that tastes nothing like a donut! One of these days I will taste a donut juice that actually tastes like an F'ing Donut!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus

I started my day with XXX, then some Blackbird, and still deciding more Blackbird or Metador???@Andre it's getting difficult now with this awsome tabacco juices.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Wyvern

@Oupa Baie baie baie baie dankie. Your Deans. . . Is my coffee vape! Hole smokes its good. Just have it in the dripper now whilst I rewick my aroma's. Wow! Its silky smooth, my shot of espresso in a vape. I might have a problem tho. . . 30mls isnt going to be enough.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Schnappie

Creamy clouds lemon biscuit in my new subvod for on the go vape, wow!!!

Some suckerpunch from a mate in my subtank mini for at home vape...yum.

Completely obsessed vaper now after only less than 4 weeks.

Quick question, looking for a nice local dragonfruit vape.maybe MMM Dragon juice anyone's opinion on this?

Will delve into dyi month end and try my hand at suckerpunch clone but need a good local dragonfruit vape in the meantime

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

WWW *Table Mountain*
VM *XXX*
5P *Symmetry 6*
5P *Black Flag*
Tark's *Matador*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> WWW *Table Mountain*
> VM *XXX*
> 5P *Symmetry 6*
> 5P *Black Flag*
> Tark's *Matador*



I miss your one line captions @Andre

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice - Still my all time favourite!
> Vapour Mountain Mango - Hated this
> Vapour Mountain Strawberry - Loved it in the old days and happy to taste it again... pure unadulterated strawberry!
> Foggs Milky Way - Chicken Dinner Juice
> Milk Lab Frappe - Best coffee juice in the world
> Not released Pistachio Ice Cream - Delicious
> 
> And then my first test from the Zample Box range that arrived.
> House Arrest by Warped in Long Beach California
> It's a Milk and Honey 60/40
> It's certainly is Milk and Honey (and a bit like Horlicks) and while I won't go out and buy it it's still a great juice and happy it was my first test of the Zample Box! Tested in the Morph Tank with the Sub Tank 0,5Ω coil at 30 watts!
> View attachment 42776



Its probably going to snow tomorrow @Rob Fisher
Cant believe my eyes. So happy you are trying so many juices!
And now the Zamplebox - my gosh

On that VM Strawberry, do me a favour Rob, if you have the VM Menthol concentrate, put about 10 drops of it in a 5ml Reo Grand bottle filled with VM Strawberry and shake it - then vape and let me know if you like...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

A first for me

I mixed four ready made juices together, roughly in equal parts

12 mg Coffee DIY from a friend
18mg Ashybac from @Mike 's Mega Mixes
18mg Bobas Bounty (Alien Visions) from @ShaneW at JuicyJoes
18mg Blackbird (Witchers Brew) from Vapemob
Wow, this is amazing!
I get a "milder version" of my "Blackbobas" blend (courtesy @HPBotha) with some drier tobacco coming through (presumably the Ashybac) and then a slight sweetish coffee tinge.

Its the first time I've mixed more than two ready made juices. Reason I did it was I ran out of the coffee juice and had about 1.5ml left in the Reo Bottle, so I thought let me put in BlackBobas. Then I saw the Ashybac bottle.

Wow, I am impressed. Even HRH quite likes it. Go figure...

I will call it *Ashy BlackBobas Coffee*

Vaping it in Reo Black aka "thumper" with a glorious 29g paracoil and Cotton Bacon V2

Big action happening on a Sunday night !

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Sebastian

Kooper 60w with my own DIY Cotton Candy  Its great

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

ELP: Special Reserve 3mg
NCV: Milked 3mg
Hazeworks: Scream 3mg 
Orion: Sunset 3mg

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Ezekiel

BiWeekly morning Steep taste!

Winners this morning:

Peanut Butter and Strawberry Jam (From e-juice-recipes) - Looking good!
Own Morning Litchi - Needs some time, but the first Litchi juice I like thus far
Bavarian Orange Cream (From e-juice-recipes) - Very nice!
Limey-Pina Colada - Having coconut trouble, but Lime Tahiti Cold-pressed (TFA) is a great concentrate

and various assorted tests. Loving Monday mornings due to DIY - there is something extremely satisfying (and oftentimes very dissapointing) to find an altered juice after the weekend's steep!

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Schnappie

Some MMM Dragon Juice in the subvod after recommendations-awesome stuff

Couldn't resist grabbing tail chase as well will be in my subtank after dinner

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## korn1

Some Vapour Mountain XXX

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KlutcH

Voodoo Juice - Zombie Blood - Subtle banana with a whack of strawberry and something mysterious to smooth out the edges
Mixed with some Voodoo Juice - Subzero - ice cold menthol for this summers day 

Awesome combination!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Schnappie said:


> Some MMM Dragon Juice in the subvod after recommendations-awesome stuff
> 
> Couldn't resist grabbing tail chase as well will be in my subtank after dinner


How does that subvod work for you? I've been trying really hard not to get one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schnappie

Stosta said:


> How does that subvod work for you? I've been trying really hard not to get one!


Loving it!

I must say i really wanted the ijust2 because of its raw power but its not as pocket friendly as the subvod.its the perfect stealth subohm device plus i can share the ssocc or occ coils with my subtank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mogwai79

Hi just want to know if anyone has smoked anything from Vape Juice SA yet.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mogwai79 said:


> Hi just want to know if anyone has smoked anything from Vape Juice SA yet.
> View attachment 43114



Nope never seen it before... an a quick Google for "Vape Juice SA" bring no results for them either. What is the juice like?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mogwai79

Will keep you guys updated on the juice. Haven't tested it yet. Maybe I can arrange for a review? Seeing that I'm still a noob.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mogwai79 said:


> Will keep you guys updated on the juice. Haven't tested it yet. Maybe I can arrange for a review? Seeing that I'm still a noob.



We are interested in how you like the juice... this could be your first review!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

This evening I carried out a medium-sized pitstop
Refilling several devices and one or two rewickings

But I tried something new and its marvellous 

Its that previous blend I called "Ashy BlackBobas Coffee" but now its diluted down a bit - with 6 VM menthol drops added.

I had about 2ml of that "blend" remaining in the Reo Grand bottle and wanted to put in a new battery and wick. But then I thought, instead of chucking the 2ml let me rather make that 2ml last longer because I was enjoying it. So i added some 18mg PG/VG with some zero nic PG/VG and the 6drops of menthol. I estimate the final strength after dilution at about 12mg.

Its amazing! Same great tobacco taste. Not as much flavour dilution as i would have thought.... Hmmmm... Blackbird slightly dominant. Nice. Then the menthol comes in, but at only 6 drops its not the main feature or throat singeing. Just a lovely cooling. Leaves such a great aftertaste....

Here we go again... I am now going to have to try adding menthol into all my favourite tobaccoes...

Thumper Rocks big time for mouth to lung tobacco vaping !!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BibbyBubbly

I vaped Creamy Lemon Biskuits in my new crius. Like this juice so much I bought another bottle today. I do however get mostly lemon, cant really say I taste the biskuit.
Also tried Blends of distiction hazelnut latte. Pls keep in mind that taste is subjective, but this juice is not for me. It instantly dries up my mouth, feels like i am licking a dry towel.
And then my current favourate ADV, che quava.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## yuganp

@Silver are you turning into a menthol head? I know you add menthol to your fruit vapes but now tobaccos? Are you going you going to try menthol onto dessert type vapes?


----------



## Silver

yuganp said:


> @Silver are you turning into a menthol head? I know you add menthol to your fruit vapes but now tobaccos? Are you going you going to try menthol onto dessert type vapes?



Lol @yuganp 
You can certainly sign me up to the menthol camp!! O menthol master @yuganp 

Some background

A few months into my vaping journey (around beginning of 2014) a certain vaping guru from Koringberg advised me to get some menthol concentrate and add it to other juices to see how it tastes. I bought the menthol concentrate and was very excited. But for some reason I never really tried it. I may have tried it once or twice but never got into it....

Advance the clock about a year and a half and I discovered "Strawberry Ice" for the Lemo1. Its magical. (VM Strawberry and menthol concentrate). Then "Berry Blaze Ice" for the Evod1. Then was my own "Lime Ice" DIY for lung hits in the Nuppin. Then "Guava Ice" which has found a home in the Kayfun Monster. These four have served me exceptionally well - i have perfected the amount of menthol drops I need for each of them in their respective devices. 

I once tried adding menthol to my "Choc Mint Coffee" blend - but that was an epic fail. Tasted terrible. Tried it again but it was a disaster. Maybe its the choc or the mint that doesnt go with menthol. But it was quite off-putting. 

For some reason (and I dont really know why) I never tried menthol in a tobacco juice. Maybe because I liked my favourite tobacco juices as they were and until recently they were all international and quite expensive, so I didnt want to add anything to them. Lol.

Anyway, I think that my little discovery this evening may have opened up a whole new dimension of "tobacco ice" for me.




Ice rocks big time!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willan

I had some lovely DIY Max VG Cola and Almonds.... So refreshing yet smooth... Vaped like 30mls

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## yuganp

I am the total opposite. I add a few drops of fruit concentrates to my menthol mix.

One thing I found out with the tobacco liquids, adding a tiny bit of menthol, maybe about 2 drops in the reo bottle smoothens the taste without getting any menthol taste. Same thing with the fruity liquids, a tiny bit so that it makes the juice more refreshing without changing the taste.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

yuganp said:


> I am the total opposite. I add a few drops of fruit concentrates to my menthol mix.
> 
> One thing I found out with the tobacco liquids, adding a tiny bit of menthol, maybe about 2 drops in the reo bottle smoothens the taste without getting any menthol taste. Same thing with the fruity liquids, a tiny bit so that it makes the juice more refreshing without changing the taste.



Thanks @yuganp 
I will try that out !


----------



## Metal Liz

Yesterday it was VM4 and today it is Custard Tobacco from VM

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Nicoticket *ACB* (Absolute Creme Brulee) in a Reo Mini with Cyclops - sweet, sweet heaven. A toot once an hour is enough for me.
ComplexChaos *Heavenly Peaches* in the Cubis on the Cuboid - as heavenly in this tank as via my bf drippers.
MMM *Lime Party Extra* in a Reo Grand with OL16 - never misses a beat.
VM *VM4 Oak Aged Special Reserve* in a Reo Mini with OL16 - still the best locally crafted juice.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

*Menthol *Day
*Tropical Ice* in the REO
*XXX *in a Trinity Cap with gClaptons
*TNT Ice* in a Trinity Cap with gClaptons

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Every now and again you come across a quality vape that you keep refilling a tank with... and TNT Ice from Time Bomb Vapers is one of them. Thier description is "A mix of strawberry, apple and peach lightly mentholated".

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Nicoticket *ACB* (Absolute Creme Brulee) in a Reo Mini with Cyclops - sweet, sweet heaven. A toot once an hour is enough for me.
> ComplexChaos *Heavenly Peaches* in the Cubis on the Cuboid - as heavenly in this tank as via my bf drippers.
> MMM *Lime Party Extra* in a Reo Grand with OL16 - never misses a beat.
> VM *VM4 Oak Aged Special Reserve* in a Reo Mini with OL16 - still the best locally crafted juice.



Love the oneliners @Andre 
Glad they're back!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I found a real gem today! Carrot Cake!  If you like Carrot Cake then this is the juice for you... it is so accurate it's scary! I can taste the cake and the white icing that it always has on it! Man there are some really talented juice makers out there!

It's made my Epistle Eliquid in the USA.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz

Rob Fisher said:


> I found a real gem today! Carrot Cake!  If you like Carrot Cake then this is the juice for you... it is so accurate it's scary! I can taste the cake and the white icing that it always has on it! Man there are some really talented juice makers out there!
> 
> It's made my Epistle Eliquid in the USA.
> 
> View attachment 43228


That sounds amazing Rob! Yum!  

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Carrot cake?! I must have this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BumbleBee said:


> Carrot cake?! I must have this



I tested it at @Sir Vape and I got off my chair and went down to see @ET to get my bottle because this I know will sell out real fast. I have it set up in one of my Crius's with 0,57Ω dual coils and everytime I take a took I shake my head!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nimatek

Rob Fisher said:


> I found a real gem today! Carrot Cake!  If you like Carrot Cake then this is the juice for you... it is so accurate it's scary! I can taste the cake and the white icing that it always has on it! Man there are some really talented juice makers out there!
> 
> It's made my Epistle Eliquid in the USA.
> 
> View attachment 43228


Uncle rob let me know if you refill that, I sooooooo want to try it! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nimatek said:


> Uncle rob let me know if you refill that, I sooooooo want to try it!



Hopefully I still have some when I come down for the next Vape Meet! You can have a toot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek

I must find a whole bottle and hide it for late night vaping in bed! 

Enjoying a tank of Dean legend from @oupa,this is quite a nice coffee vape. I think I need to put it back in the dripper. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET

Big up to those epistle okes, definitely what one would rate as premium eliquid. That carrot cake is very tasty.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wyvern

BD with a little something extra- @Mike I have added all the coffee you sent me to the bottle. I am allowed 3ml a day to make it last... 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike

@Wyvern For some reason I didn't get a notification about the tag. Glad to hear they pair well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today it's Out and About with Menthols only! Pit stop done!

REO - Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice
Snow Wolf - Vapour Mountain XXX
SX Mini M Class - Porcupine Rock Kiwi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Starting of with some ICE Special Reserve from VM, then some Blackbird and now for some Ashy Bac.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

Petrus said:


> Starting of with some ICE Special Reserve from VM, then some Blackbird and now for some Ashy Bac.


AshyBac also on my menu today...with some ELP Special Reserve

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Cloud company - Kumo!!! Yum yum yum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

An old favourite loaded last night and vaping today

"*BlackBobas*" - glorious mix of WB Blackbird and AV Bobas Bounty

18mg
In "thumper" with the perfect 29g paracoil - throat hit city!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> An old favourite loaded last night and vaping today
> 
> "*BlackBobas*" - glorious mix of WB Blackbird and AV Bobas Bounty
> 
> 18mg
> In "thumper" with the perfect 29g paracoil - throat hit city!!
> 
> View attachment 43415


@Silver, what is your ohms with your paracoil?


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> @Silver, what is your ohms with your paracoil?



It comes out at 0.45 ohms @Petrus
5 double wraps around 1.6 mm ID
Kanthal
Nice and crisp

This one has Cotton Bacon V2 wick


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> It comes out at 0.45 ohms @Petrus
> 5 double wraps around 1.6 mm ID
> Kanthal
> Nice and crisp
> 
> This one has Cotton Bacon V2 wick


@Silver, mine is 2mm SS 0.35 ohm in both my RM2 and Nuppin V2 on my two Mini's, I must admit it is one hell of a good vape, much better than a single coil. The Ol16 on the Grand got a dual Coil, exclusively for Metador.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang

In the pool with some ice tea and strawberry icecream in my fountain v2 0.7ohm on 30w on the eVic vct

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> @Silver, mine is 2mm SS 0.35 ohm in both my RM2 and Nuppin V2 on my two Mini's, I must admit it is one hell of a good vape, much better than a single coil. The Ol16 on the Grand got a dual Coil, exclusively for Metador.



Thanks @Petrus
I still need to try the SS wire. Got some 26g but have yet to get it going.
What gauge SS wire did you use?
I think i need to also get 28g SS


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Thanks @Petrus
> I still need to try the SS wire. Got some 26g but have yet to get it going.
> What gauge SS wire did you use?
> I think i need to also get 28g SS


@Silver, I use 28ga, but I want to try 30 ga in my Mini's if I can get.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Thanks @Petrus
> I still need to try the SS wire. Got some 26g but have yet to get it going.
> What gauge SS wire did you use?
> I think i need to also get 28g SS


I'm running a dual 2.5mm 7 wrap 26g SS316L build in the Bellus on the VTC Mini and thoroughly enjoying it. Give it bash @Silver, it's such an easy wire to work with.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chezzig

Pixstar said:


> View attachment 43312


 whats the Scream like ? @Pixstar


----------



## Chezzig

NCV Milked 3mg
The cloud company - Revel 3mg

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Pixstar

Chezzig said:


> whats the Scream like ? @Pixstar


Hey @Chezzig I'm enjoying it. Nice and smooth, not too sweet. Great after supper or in the mornings with coffee.


----------



## Chezzig

Pixstar said:


> Hey @Chezzig I'm enjoying it. Nice and smooth, not too sweet. Great after supper or in the mornings with coffee.


 Awesome, It caught my attention before.. Going to give it a try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

Chezzig said:


> Awesome, It caught my attention before.. Going to give it a try


Yeah me too and when I saw it available locally I decided to give it a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sebastian

Kooper 60w with Vulcan RDA duel coil .28ohm, Own fruit circles recipe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wyvern

Ok getting loads of issues trying to upload this :

http://i.imgur.com/ufhBGPz.jpg

Some local goodness

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sebastian

Some home made juice, Vulcan RDA kopper 60w

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## picautomaton

Sebastian said:


> Some home made juice, Vulcan RDA kopper 60w



nice axe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

MATAAAADOOOR!!

@Andre I don't know if I'm imagining it, since I had that pumpkin Boosted the other day, but I'm thinking it's tobacco with clove and pumpkin spice? 

It IS a gorgeous acquired taste - that I do know.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> MATAAAADOOOR!!
> 
> @Andre I don't know if I'm imagining it, since I had that pumpkin Boosted the other day, but I'm thinking it's tobacco with clove and pumpkin spice?
> 
> It IS a gorgeous acquired taste - that I do know.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I wish I knew, it just gels for me. Sometimes sweet, sometime not sweet at all. Maybe coconut sweet. Can easily imagine some pumpkin spices in there as I take a toot. But never abandoning the cigar.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> I wish I knew, it just gels for me. Sometimes sweet, sometime not sweet at all. Maybe coconut sweet. Can easily imagine some pumpkin spices in there as I take a toot. But never abandoning the cigar.


Oh maybe some Coconut 

As you know, I've tried clove, which is definitely there. It's that wooden note.

But then there's that sweeter note which is still "earthy." And when I took a puff, I immediately thought of that pumpkin Boosted. This would explain the sometimes sweet and sometimes not...

Either way, tobacco with pumpkin spice; clove and coconut sounds good to me! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Michael Hockey said:


> Did my first quad coil build tonight. It's just amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On what setup?


----------



## Nightwalker

Today's vape was plume station pomcreme

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeVape

The E liquid company - custard razler in my new Griffin rta on my cloupor Gt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1

Traditional Juice Co. - White tiger.

It doesn't taste anything like the description (imo) - but still pretty damn tasty!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## method1

Oh and Epistle - Carrot Cake.
Yup. That's a carrot cake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeVape

Killer build! 



Michael Hockey said:


> Did my first quad coil build tonight. It's just amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> Oh and Epistle - Carrot Cake.
> Yup. That's a carrot cake


Good?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz

My day started off with my trusty VM4 in my subtank mini, i have just built a new 0.5ohm coil for the Triton and am now enjoy a 60/40 mix of Noggy Rock and Ashybac! Yummyyyyyy!!! Super nice 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 4RML

Could not see properly through the clouds wismec my fair beauty and a blessing of a twisted messes from Pieter @vaporize.co.za with a taste of advc Bake meee! A little of glazed donut from aaaah can't see .... And a nice build 
Tonight it's N80 ten raps around a 2.5mm in a Aromamisor 3ml also advc.


----------



## method1

rogue zombie said:


> Good?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Yeah pretty good, definitely impressive how they got the spices right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

CloudmanJHB said:


> Started the day with a tank of BumbleBee's Flavour Fluid, Queen of Hearts, (Thanks @element0709 )
> moved onto a tank of Mr.Hardwicks, Debbie does donuts,
> then onto a tank of Rebel Lion's, New Born and am halfway through Mike's Mega mixes, Lime Party. ( @element0709 like this, it's extremely refreshing !)
> 
> All happening in my Smok TFV4 (Quad Coil) , hence the large amount of juice i am killing
> Seems i have a sweet tooth this friday


Doing my home brew (ry4 double+menthol) on my new attys I got at a bargain:Freak show for $6.99 and a slightly used Magma $15.00,both authentic on Ebay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Morning vape - HazeWorks Scream

Waiting for delivery of some fresh new joose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

My day is starting off with a 50 / 50 mix of Sweet Bac and Biscuit Dreams, wow absolutely amazing!!  From @Mike at MMM

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tried an expensive imported juice and was disappointed... took out a bottle of Hazeworks Scream and filled the tank! No dissapointment! This is a beautiful ice cream juice! Local is lekker!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

Local is lekker......Creamy Clouds offering. Love how I taste the lemon long after the exhale

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

FTW!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Arghh.... I really don't remember "we shall share everything" in my wedding vows.







Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Petrus

I started off with some NCV Milked in my Billow V2, then Tropical ice in my RM2 for the rest of the day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rebel

Creme Citron from Skyblue

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

Rebel said:


> Creme Citron from Skyblue


I was just about to finally post about the same thing! I must find out if they plan to add this to their permanent stash, I LOVE it!!!


----------



## OreO

Some milked on my newly acquired mutation tank.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Rebel said:


> Creme Citron from Skyblue


Hey? A new juice?

I've always loved Skyblue flavours 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## foGGyrEader

Just about to vape some VM4 and VM Polar Mint...tanks clean and shiny!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DoubleD

Reo A - VM Tropical Ice
Reo L - VM4 (sweetened version) 
And I'm dripping N1H1 and Sacred Metatron in between 

Lets just say, I'm having a great day

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Metal Liz

After my first mix tank of the day i am now having some ashy bac on its own and my oh my, by far the best straight up tobacco juice i have EVER tasted!  well done @Mike 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MikeVape

Me for the meet in March

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Wyvern

Nostalgia Redkiller and YogiChew

and Deans from Vapour Mountain and a billow tank full of XXX

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Been a menthol day only for me... for some reason I just needed Tropical Ice all day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

NCV - Milked 3mg
Hazeworks - Scream 3mg
Orion - Sunset 3mg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

rogue zombie said:


> Hey? A new juice?
> 
> I've always loved Skyblue flavours
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz

My oh my these MMM juices are really leaving me awe struck!!! I have a tank of Noggy Rock going at the moment and it's "asof 'n engeltjie op my tong gepiepie het!" hahaha, absolutely amazing juice, tastes like i'm vaping a dom pedro, super nom-nom-nom-nom!!!!! 
Oh and just a by the by, i am now down to half my nic contents from from where i started, down from 18mg to 9mg

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rebel

rogue zombie said:


> Hey? A new juice?
> 
> I've always loved Skyblue flavours
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



You have to try this, definitely a winner for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Docvape11

ANML - looper
Beardvape no. 88 ( chocmint but I added some vapour mountain tropical ice, makes it 100 times better) 
Charlies chalk dust -

peanut butter and jesus (a peanut butter and jelly flavoured E-juice that a friend of mine brought from america, decent flavour)
E-liquid project - white biskit bread (probably my least favourite of the lot)
VM- coffee (my go to morning vape)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OreO

Some blends of distinction hazelnut latte in the mutation tank.

All my tanks at the back cleaned and ready for weekend 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

Docvape11 said:


> ANML - looper
> Beardvape no. 88 ( chocmint but I added some vapour mountain tropical ice, makes it 100 times better)
> Charlies chalk dust -
> View attachment 43730
> peanut butter and jesus (a peanut butter and jelly flavoured E-juice that a friend of mine brought from america, decent flavour)
> E-liquid project - white biskit bread (probably my least favourite of the lot)
> VM- coffee (my go to morning vape)


Next time try VM legends Dean. It blew my socks off for my morning coffee vape. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

VM XXX
Grant's Vanilla Custard
5P Black Flag (Dean is steeping @Wyvern)
ComplexChaos Heavenly Peaches
WhiteLabel Berry Yoghurt
Tark's Matador

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Tom

Andre said:


> Grant's Vanilla Custard



I used to love that one....but cannot vape it anymore. Sold my last 100ml....


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> I used to love that one....but cannot vape it anymore. Sold my last 100ml....


Overdose I still like it, but about 6ml per month in my rotation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## picautomaton

MMM Ashy Bac in evod 
NCV Milked in Subvod
Dragonscape in Clearo
Yuzu Kiss in Lemo2/iStick 30 - odd flavor, not nice and hopefully the bottle goes quick so I can use it for diy


----------



## Silver

'Guava Ice' in the Crius

Rewicked it this morning with *Rayon*. (Previously cotton bacon v2)

Once again, confirming that menthol juices are better for me on Rayon. 
More crisp. Am enjoying this tremendously.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> 'Guava Ice' in the Crius
> 
> Rewicked it this morning with *Rayon*. (Previously cotton bacon v2)
> 
> Once again, confirming that menthol juices are better for me on Rayon.
> More crisp. Am enjoying this tremendously.
> 
> View attachment 43905


@Silver. What Rayon wick do you use, and where do you order. You don't perhaps know where can I find ceramic wick?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> @Silver. What Rayon wick do you use, and where do you order. You don't perhaps know where can I find ceramic wick?



@Petrus The only way to get Ceramic wick is to get a mate in the USA order it for you and ship it to you. It's not allowed to be exported from the USA for some strange reason. http://www.rbasupplies.com/READYxWICK.html

PM your address and I'll ship you some Rayon.


----------



## wiesbang

Rob Fisher said:


> @Petrus The only way to get Ceramic wick is to get a mate in the USA order it for you and ship it to you. It's not allowed to be exported from the USA for some strange reason. http://www.rbasupplies.com/READYxWICK.html
> 
> PM your address and I'll ship you some Rayon.



What makes the rayon so different? 
Is it really that good? I have only used Jap cotton and some Dove.


----------



## Rob Fisher

wiesbang said:


> What makes the rayon so different?
> Is it really that good? I have only used Jap cotton and some Dove.



I pretty much ONLY use Rayon because I find it fantastic for taste and bear in mind I vape pretty much menthols most of the time! PM me your address and I'll send you some as well @wiesbang.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie

Orion_the belt
Vape Elixer_Snollygoster

Can't quite place my finger on the latter, not sure how I feel about it. My wife says it reminds her of wine gums

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> @Silver. What Rayon wick do you use, and where do you order. You don't perhaps know where can I find ceramic wick?



Hi @Petrus, i got some Rayon from Rob Fisher and also in a group buy we did ages ago where a few of us got a box (via Amazon if i recall) and we shared it. Still going and will be a while till I need more. The Rayon wick is called cellulose fiber i think. There are one or two retailers locally that sell it, i just cant remember who.

As for ceramic wick, as Rob explained. But I havent experimented with that yet.


----------



## Silver

wiesbang said:


> What makes the rayon so different?
> Is it really that good? I have only used Jap cotton and some Dove.



I am not sure @wiesbang 
All I know is that my taste buds prefer Rayon for menthol juices. I think it somehow makes it taste a bit crisper which works well for me for the menthol vapes. I like my menthol quite strong and like the "menthol burn" in the throat. I find it comes out a bit better with Rayon wick but dont know the scientific reason.

But for my tobacco juices I prefer Jap cotton or Koh Gen Do. Even normal organic cotton balls from Dischem. I find the KGD makes juices taste a bit more "earthy" and rounded. I think this works well for my tobaccoes as well as some desserts, although i am not a big dessert fan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> @Silver. What Rayon wick do you use, and where do you order. You don't perhaps know where can I find ceramic wick?


Rayon: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/fiber-freaks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

NCV - reddish. Pleasantly surprised

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Andre said:


> Rayon: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/fiber-freaks


The fibre freaks is all I'm using now, just so much better in general and doesn't have the icky initial cotton taste of cotton bacon and KGD. But, the cottons definitely hold more juice when used with the Scottish roll method.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Well today has been a XXX day in multiple tanks and it's amazing how each tank does taste different... some give off more Litchi and others less. Three awesome setups.


PS There was a REO in the background with Tropical Ice as well.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo

Rob Fisher said:


> Well today has been a XXX day in multiple tanks and it's amazing how each tank does taste different... some give off more Litchi and others less. Three awesome setups.
> View attachment 44045
> 
> PS There was a REO in the background with Tropical Ice as well.



The Reo is finally in the background

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

@rogue zombie's interpretation of Castle Long. Better than the original imho. (Btw, I finally got the first 3 letters of you handle right and you go and change it!) Please do not change it back!
MMM Lime Party Extra
Complex Chaos Heavenly Peaches
WhiteLabel Berry Yoghurt

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Gizmo said:


> The Reo is finally in the background


Go back into your cave!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Go back into your cave!



Yes @Gizmo back to your kennel!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Petrus

Andre said:


> @rogue zombie's interpretation of Castle Long. Better than the original imho. (Btw, I finally got the first 3 letters of you handle right and you go and change it!) Please do not change it back!
> MMM Lime Party Extra
> Complex Chaos Heavenly Peaches
> WhiteLabel Berry Yoghurt


@Andre, sjo a dessert day? You start to neglect the tobaccoes..... Mmm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes @Gizmo back to your kennel!
> View attachment 44048


Wow, impressive oom Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Ah Rob makes me feel like I'm in 2012  

This is more like it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes @Gizmo back to your kennel!
> View attachment 44048


@Rob Fisher have you seen the new Squonkers of Tom Evans? I like but our R is letting me down. Damn.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> @Rob Fisher have you seen the new Squonkers of Tom Evans? I like but our R is letting me down. Damn.



I have and nearly ordered one... I asked some questions and his attitude to explaining the internals pissed me off. And one of my US mates had a run in with him and I was not happy how he handled things... I had an opportunity to get one really cheap the other day but won't ever own one of them. You screw a mate and that's it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex

I decided to make some more "NEC" after chatting to @zadiac this afternoon. That's naturally extracted coffee in case anyone wonders. Added about quarter ml to the "Nirvana juice", dark chocolate/rum and coffee really work well together. And I'm enjoying all of this on the Reo of course @Gizmo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> @Andre, sjo a dessert day? You start to neglect the tobaccoes..... Mmm


Lol, more fruits and the tobacco is there, just not mentioned.


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> @rogue zombie's interpretation of Castle Long. Better than the original imho. (Btw, I finally got the first 3 letters of you handle right and you go and change it!) Please do not change it back!
> MMM Lime Party Extra
> Complex Chaos Heavenly Peaches
> WhiteLabel Berry Yoghurt


Lol... @Silver suggested I change it because people struggle to tag me because of the Zero's  

But I still miss being tagged because I have to look for it on Tapatalk. Go figure.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

My on the road vape today
Wiener Vape Co_Lick
Refreshing

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Metal Liz

I have been on Ashybac and Noggy Rock for the last couple of days from MMM. Really amazing juices! Sweet Bac is also nice but just doesn't come close to Ashybac  Will have to start vaping it though cause my favourite ones are going down quickly haha

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grizzly_vegan

Twisp limited edition turkish delight

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Grizzly_vegan said:


> Twisp limited edition turkish delight


That sounds like a sweet juice? Most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/
Happy vaping.


----------



## WARMACHINE

Craft Vapour Artisan RY4..............nice, nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mogwai79

Bought myself a Eleaf iJust 2 today. Loaded it with VK sweet Cherry. Smokes like a dream.






Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Does anyone have a great cherry favour they can suggest? Looking for just cherry, no hybrid, custard, strawberry mixes. Almost like the hookah cherry tobacco


----------



## Mogwai79

WARMACHINE said:


> Does anyone have a great cherry favour they can suggest? Looking for just cherry, no hybrid, custard, strawberry mixes. Almost like the hookah cherry tobacco


Was about to ask the same thing. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Docvape11

Awesome


Wyvern said:


> Next time try VM legends Dean. It blew my socks off for my morning coffee vape.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


, will give it a try


----------



## Silver

I have discovered something new and it is awesome!!!!

*HV Sunshine Cured Tobacco* - an old favourite - but today I added a few *menthol concentrate drops*.

Sunshine cured is an epic juice on it's own but the menthol just gives it such an amazing twist.

Am loving this.

In thumper with a storming 0.45 ohm 29g paracoil. No nonsense bliss.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Docvape11

Has anyone tried both the VM-VM4 and the VM4 special reserve? If so, is the reserve worth the extra 80 rand?


----------



## Andre

Docvape11 said:


> Has anyone tried both the VM-VM4 and the VM4 special reserve? If so, is the reserve worth the extra 80 rand?


No doubt about it, it is worth much more than the extra money. Here is my review on it: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapour-mountain-juice-reviews.t473/page-16#post-233212

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Docvape11

Andre said:


> No doubt about it, it is worth much more than the extra money. Here is my review on it: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapour-mountain-juice-reviews.t473/page-16#post-233212


That's it then, VM4 special reserve has been ordered


----------



## Andre

Docvape11 said:


> That's it then, VM4 special reserve has been ordered


Great stuff, let us know how you find it.


----------



## WARMACHINE

Debbie does doughnuts, very yummy, but not an ADV for me, just too sweet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit

Trying some Startup in the Cruis and a new favourite Scream in the Haze


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex

Tropical Ice - Vapor Mountain
Nirvana - Bumblebee's Flavor Fluid

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Schnappie

Voodoo_Dark Forest
Orion_The Belt

Dessert Sunday Vaping

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nailedit77

Hazeworks - Scream, cold beer and braai, this juice is insanely good!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Complex Chaos - Craving Apple Pie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rebel

Sky Blue- Creme Citron
Complex Chaos- Freaky Loops
DIY- Sucker Punch Clone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

diy : sugar milk

1mg nic
vg
sweet cream
fresh cream
bav cream 
em 
1 drop of tfa honey 

currently vaped close to 30ml so far !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

An old favourite today:

Craft Vapour Melon on the Rocks
In the Reo/RM2 - mouth to lung

Lovely juice. Enjoyed the slight sour twang.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Was a great day in vape land. I tried tons of juice at PE's vape meet.
And proudly bought home a bottle of DDD and Good Boy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz

Silver said:


> An old favourite today:
> 
> Craft Vapour Melon on the Rocks
> In the Reo/RM2 - mouth to lung
> 
> Lovely juice. Enjoyed the slight sour* twang*.


Seems like you vaped a snapped guitar string, middle #C by the sounds of the *twang*.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MoneymanVape

Sup people. I mixed mint and cherry also rebel with a splash of mint today. ☺

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MoneymanVape

Nightwalker said:


> Was a great day in vape land. I tried tons of juice at PE's vape meet.
> And proudly bought home a bottle of DDD and Good Boy


Sorry in port elizabeth vape meet today were and when? When will it be again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jebula999

Wyvern said:


> Strawberry beer at Thirsty Scarecrow with some berry blaze and tropical ice mix in the billow
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


I live just down the road from there xD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightwalker

MoneymanVape said:


> Sorry in port elizabeth vape meet today were and when? When will it be again


Was at the Brazen Head. The vapers have are an amazing group of people. Don't know when but I'll pm you to add you to the WhatsApp group


----------



## Silver

blujeenz said:


> Seems like you vaped a snapped guitar string, middle #C by the sounds of the *twang*.



Lol @blujeenz - you make me laugh

CV Melon on the Rocks is a special juice. Was one of the first juices with a coldness that I loved. I have two or three bottles of it that I "discovered" in the depths of the vape cupboard this weekend. Decided to give it a go again and am so happy I did. Its a cold melon vape but the melon is not very sweet. I like the sour taste in my vapes and forgot about the pleasing sourness in the background of this juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

Nightwalker said:


> Was at the Brazen Head. The vapers have are an amazing group of people. Don't know when but I'll pm you to add you to the WhatsApp group


Shot☺


----------



## Stosta

Finishing off my Skyblue Creme Citron, really sad about it! Hopefully @Zeki Hilmi will be hooking me up with a new ADV!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

Jebula999 said:


> I live just down the road from there xD


Hahaha so why where you not at the last capies meet?


----------



## Jebula999

Wyvern said:


> Hahaha so why where you not at the last capies meet?


When was it?

Sent from my LG-D722 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyvern

Jebula999 said:


> When was it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D722 using Tapatalk


It was end of Nov/early dec. 

I will organise another one soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Silver said:


> Lol @blujeenz - *you make me laugh*
> 
> CV Melon on the Rocks is a special juice. Was one of the first juices with a coldness that I loved. I have two or three bottles of it that I "discovered" in the depths of the vape cupboard this weekend. Decided to give it a go again and am so happy I did. Its a cold melon vape but the melon is not very sweet. I like the sour taste in my vapes and forgot about the pleasing sourness in the background of this juice.


And it`s for that reason I nominate @blujeenz for the "Always a good LOL" medal

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Blu_Marlin said:


> And it`s for that reason I nominate @blujeenz for the "Always a good LOL" medal


Agree, and you could do with a medal too for your great contributions around here imho

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan

gemini - enter the dragon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Today is vape alchemy

jacked and tobacco+ from the Vape Shack

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Metadaor 12mg - Reo Grand
Ashy Bac 12mg - Reo Mini
Burst 3mg - Billow V2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GlobalVapor

Currently vaping on this in a goblin mini seated on a VapeLyfe clone.. Gift from a Chinese mate (I dare say).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

GlobalVapor said:


> Currently vaping on this in a goblin mini seated on a VapeLyfe clone.. Gift from a Chinese mate (I dare say).


Yes you may dare with the greatest of pleasure. And most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

And do tell us more about that juice. Has an interesting name.

Happy vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## G-Step

Milk Lab - Frappe (Breakfast)
Milk Lab - Hakaberry (Lunch)
Milk Lab - Pomgurt (Dinner later on)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie

MMM_Berrynade(yum!!!!)
MMM_Sweetbac



Tonight I will try out some Fog Machine_White Dragon in the Subtank

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## rogue zombie

Schnappie said:


> MMM_Berrynade(yum!!!!)
> MMM_Sweetbac
> View attachment 44645
> 
> 
> Tonight I will try out some Fog Machine_White Dragon in the Subtank



Berry Nade... awesome. I will need to pick up a bottle.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wyvern

rogue zombie said:


> Berry Nade... awesome. I will need to pick up a bottle.


Do it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Milk Lab Frappe......one of the better juice I have tried lately

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Schnappie said:


> MMM_Berrynade(yum!!!!)
> MMM_Sweetbac
> View attachment 44645
> 
> 
> Tonight I will try out some Fog Machine_White Dragon in the Subtank


Berrynade, sounds interesting. Not even on the MMM web site. Please tell us more - fruity, tart, very sweet, etc?


----------



## Schnappie

Andre said:


> Berrynade, sounds interesting. Not even on the MMM web site. Please tell us more - fruity, tart, very sweet, etc?


Hi, on the ijust2 i get a nice berry inhale with sour tint on the tongue and on the exhale a tingy lemonade taste. Actually tastes exactly like the name says. Kinda like lemon twist with a dash of berry. Very refreshing

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Andre

Schnappie said:


> Hi, on the ijust2 i get a nice berry inhale with sour tint on the tongue and on the exhale a tingy lemonade taste. Actually tastes exactly like the name says. Kinda like lemon twist with a dash of berry. Very refreshing


Thanks @Schnappie, much appreciated. Sounds right up my alley. Shall order post haste.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie

Andre said:


> Thanks @Schnappie, much appreciated. Sounds right up my alley. Shall order post haste.


You wont be dissapointed then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Smoking some Just B Mango 3mg at the moment. It's okay in the Cubis, I sometimes get a green Mango after taste on exhale. Will put this juice the dripper or TF later to see if some temperature can change the flavour profile.
Will be progressing on to testing out Mountain Vapes Gush in the Taste Furious V4 later  I'm most excited about this flavour as it was superb in the Velocity dripper.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## picautomaton

MMM Ashy Bac in the ego
NCV Milked in the Subvod
GQ G6 in the Lemo2
RY4 double in the Fishbone Plus

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CloudmanJHB

back onto the Kumo ... just can't stop

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nimatek

@Andre Berrynade and LimeParty is very close in idea, the berry just hits a little better as an all round tangy taste. LP plus shot is close, but BN makes my mouth super happy! Both to be kept in stock in my bag at all times!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chezzig

CloudmanJHB said:


> back onto the Kumo ... just can't stop


 Ive got my full bottle of Kumo .. waiting to open and try.. need a quiet few hours to do this in tho.. whats your experience with the juice? is it as yum as they say?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Chezzig said:


> Ive got my full bottle of Kumo .. waiting to open and try.. need a quiet few hours to do this in tho.. whats your experience with the juice? is it as yum as they say?



Hey Chezzig, hard for me to say as everyones tastes differ however I am somewhat addicted, the only thing that slows down my usage of this juice is it's price.

It's a taste I can't quite place, it's a mix of fruits picking up a hint of dragonfruit, banana or something along those lines, however it takes on a flavour profile of it's own and the vape itself doesn't take on a solo fruity tone, there is something else to it.

It's not too sweet and seems to just hit all the right flavour notes. It's also got a creaminess to it and it leaves an awesome aftertaste 

I know some have found it lacks flavour but I think it's perfect especially for an ADV. This is my 2nd bottle in 2 weeks.

It's just really balanced, and I think it's great !

Let me know what you think when you finally crack open that bottle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig

CloudmanJHB said:


> Hey Chezzig, hard for me to say as everyones tastes differ however I am somewhat addicted, the only thing that slows down my usage of this juice is it's price.
> 
> It's a taste I can't quite place, it's a mix of fruits picking up a hint of dragonfruit, banana or something along those lines, however it takes on a flavour profile of it's own and the vape itself doesn't take on a solo fruity tone, there is something else to it.
> 
> It's not too sweet and seems to just hit all the right flavour notes. It's also got a creaminess to it and it leaves an awesome aftertaste
> 
> I know some have found it lacks flavour but I think it's perfect especially for an ADV. This is my 2nd bottle in 2 weeks.
> 
> It's just really balanced, and I think it's great !
> 
> Let me know what you think when you finally crack open that bottle


 Awesome, Thanks for the description @CloudmanJHB , I'm definitely going to sit in a quiet place and and enjoy this .. Someone described this to me as a banana smoothie type vape with some fruit.. I cant wait.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Clouder

I vaped VM's XXX and PassionPeach and I'm VERY GLAD I DID!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## mAlice

blujeenz said:


> Seems like you vaped a snapped guitar string, middle #C by the sounds of the *twang*.



As a grown man, I laughed way more than I should have at that joke...

But on topic, Melon on the rocks is a very pleasant juice, I agree!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Like eating ripe fruit from the tree in our backyard. Long been looking for a straight, unadulterated and authentic Guava. Found it right on my doorstep - *Vapour Mountain's Guava *juice is awesome. Well done @Oupa. Now, which three 100 ml juices to order on that great special is the question. XXX, Berry Blaze (for HRH) for sure, but have to choose between Tropical Ice and Guava for the 3rd bottle.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nimatek

Andre said:


> Like eating ripe fruit from the tree in our backyard. Long been looking for a straight, unadulterated and authentic Guava. Found it right on my doorstep - *Vapour Mountain's Guava *juice is awesome. Well done @Oupa. Now, which three 100 ml juices to order on that great special is the question. XXX, Berry Blaze (for HRH) for sure, but have to choose between Tropical Ice and Guava for the 3rd bottle.


Maybe need to grab 30ml of the guava to test. Grabbing ice, XXX and want to try the smurfette. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Phillip Rocke Grand Reserve Creme de la Creme - Wow weeee......this like nothing I have tasted. Such a nice juice !!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz

Clouder said:


> I vaped VM's XXX and PassionPeach and I'm VERY GLAD I DID!!!



Sounds like a great bumper sticker for VM's juices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KarlDP

NCV StawB 3mg. Digging this juice at the mo

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouder

I filled up my tank with TailChase sous this morning. was sitting in the office and took a drag, got a MOERSE dry hit and now my wick is dead  
I cant taste any flavour AT ALL! So I guess I have to stinky all day long.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## DoubleD

Reo A - VM XXX
Reo L - Complex Chaos Freaky Loops
Dotmod/Atomic - Nostalgia Red Killer

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GlacieredPyro

Rolo + Griffin : NVC Milked 3mg
Goblin Mini + Volt : Tropical ice 6mg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

Some DDD in the aroma on the cuboid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

RX200 + Nom #9 3mg
My after lunch treat

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rebel

Complex Chaos-Coconut Comfort

I cannot get enough of this, the 30ml bottle feels like a tester.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Cuppa Jolt..............yummie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Clouder said:


> I filled up my tank with TailChase sous this morning. was sitting in the office and took a drag, got a MOERSE dry hit and now my wick is dead
> I cant taste any flavour AT ALL! So I guess I have to stinky all day long.



Oh no, that is too terrible @Clouder 
Concerns me you have stinkies at hand
You need a backup device for the office!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tropical Ice.






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gertvanjoe

Silver said:


> Oh no, that is too terrible @Clouder
> Concerns me you have stinkies at hand
> You need a backup device for the office!!


Yup true

Lucky you for the office. I will most likely get escorted out for that.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouder

Haha @gertvanjoe ja, nobody asked me to quit vaping in the office, so I'm vaping away! @Silver I'm still not off the stinks man, eish

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## gertvanjoe

Clouder said:


> Haha @gertvanjoe ja, nobody asked me to quit vaping in the office, so I'm vaping away! @Silver I'm still not off the stinks man, eish
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Nobody asked me but Im sure as hell not trying my luck lolol. Guess different companies take diccipline differently as different differences between different companies highlight the differences companies use to differenciate themselves ... differently

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouder

Lol YEAH! What you said @gertvanjoe

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## gertvanjoe

at least I have this






Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Clouder said:


> Haha @gertvanjoe ja, nobody asked me to quit vaping in the office, so I'm vaping away! @Silver I'm still not off the stinks man, eish
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



Damn @Clouder 
We got to help you to get off those stinks!!
Have you got strong enough juice? Maybe i can help you


----------



## Clouder

@Silver yes, I'm taking my time, doing 1 day at a time, think I'm almost there!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Silver said:


> Damn @Clouder
> We got to help you to get off those stinks!!
> Have you got strong enough juice? Maybe i can help you



Sounds like @Clouder needs a decent MTL setup for mindless vaping with some 'high octane' jooses... something like a Twisp


----------



## Clouder

LOLOLOL

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

@Clouder 

This should sort it out. Just reloaded it now. 

18mg Blackbird. 

0.45 ohm paracoil in the RM2

Pure bliss. Such a great flavour and such strength! Two toots and one is sorted for a while!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

All I vaped today at the wedding was 8ml's of Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wazarmoto

Vaped around 10mls of scream today and dripped about 5mls of snake oil.


----------



## Alex

Tropical Ice - VM
Pure Tobacco - VE
Guava - Paulies
Pistachio Ice cream - Paulies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

My first taste of Vapour Moundtain *Legends Lee*, which is probably the driest fruity juice I have ever had. Have been looking for this a long time, most fruity juices are too sweet for my taste. This one is not tart, but no sweetness either. Just right to vape continuously. I think I taste Grapefruit with some other fruit and certainly a zesty edge with just a touch of cool. This taste is so unique compared to other fruity juices I had to get used to it, but after the first ml I was hooked. On my re-order list for sure.

My first few toots of MMM *BerryNade*. Reminds me of ELP Pink Lady as I remember it. More tart (which I like) than Pink Lady I suspect.

Phillip Rocke *Creme de la Creme *with 3 drops (to 3.5 ml) of VM Coffee concentrate added to give it a more robust coffee character. Perfect for me now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Today has been one of the hardest days ever! 
I woke up later than planned and rushed so I wouldn't be late for work.
On the M4 I realized I'd left my vape on the dining table 

Only thing keeping me going is the fact that I wont give these smokers the pleasure of seeing me cave in and have a stinkie! #VapeProud

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Wyvern

Greyz said:


> Today has been one of the hardest days ever!
> I woke up later than planned and rushed so I wouldn't be late for work.
> On the M4 I realized I'd left my vape on the dining table
> 
> Only thing keeping me going is the fact that I wont give these smokers the pleasure of seeing me cave in and have a stinkie! #VapeProud


You can do it!

Vaping some Dean today. Also have Berry Nade on standby

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Greyz said:


> Today has been one of the hardest days ever!
> I woke up later than planned and rushed so I wouldn't be late for work.
> On the M4 I realized I'd left my vape on the dining table
> 
> Only thing keeping me going is the fact that I wont give these smokers the pleasure of seeing me cave in and have a stinkie! #VapeProud


Hang in there! Just think of that first vape when you get home.


----------



## Cave Johnson

Philip Rocke Grand Reserve
Foggs Milky Way
Lung Brewery Pangalactic Garbleblaster
Blends Citrus Mnit Sorbet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Andre said:


> Hang in there! Just think of that first vape when you get home.





Wyvern said:


> You can do it!
> 
> Vaping some Dean today. Also have Berry Nade on standby


I only have another 35min and I'm put of here. 15min drive home. 5 min to get my kit out. Arrrrgg 55min total time before I can calm my tits. 
Man, that 1st drip is going to taste like heaven 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Alfaliquid *Yuzu Kiss*, a very complex juice perfectly balanced. Yuzu, Clementine, Black Tea, Verbena and Eucalyptus (Yuzu is a citrus fruit). The French can do juices. Available from www.vaperite.co.za
MMM *Lime Party Extra*
VM *XXX*
Complex Chaos *Heavenly Peaches*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Alfaliquid *Yuzu Kiss*, a very complex juice perfectly balanced. Yuzu, Clementine, Black Tea, Verbena and Eucalyptus (Yuzu is a citrus fruit). The French can do juices. Available from www.vaperite.co.za
> MMM *Lime Party Extra*
> VM *XXX*
> Complex Chaos *Heavenly Peaches*


Oh is Alpha French. Now that makes a must have, because as you say, they certainly do make great juice.

Wish someone would bring in Thanantcara

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Craft Vapour Earnestly Hemingway........................beautiful full stop

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz

Made it: 1st hit of the day take at 16.00. Dripped some Crimson Cream in the Velocity. Man is this sweet! Wrapped 2 Claptons for the TFv4 0.35ohm dropped in some Crimson and I'm just gonna swell on the couch and hit this 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Greyz said:


> I only have another 35min and I'm put of here. 15min drive home. 5 min to get my kit out. Arrrrgg 55min total time before I can calm my tits.
> Man, that 1st drip is going to taste like heaven
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


So honestly, its much easier to not vape for a day than not to smoke for a day isn't it. 

I often go hours with out and then realise I haven't vaped in a while and go find my vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

It's been a juggling match between the Reos all day today, Alley had Tropical Ice running through her veins while Lagertha dished out Chocmint vapors.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz

Gazzacpt said:


> So honestly, its much easier to not vape for a day than not to smoke for a day isn't it.
> 
> I often go hours with out and then realise I haven't vaped in a while and go find my vape.


I wouldn't say it was exactly easier but I didn't come close to killing anyone. So maybe it was easier

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## gertvanjoe

Silver said:


> @Clouder
> 
> This should sort it out. Just reloaded it now.
> 
> 18mg Blackbird.
> 
> 0.45 ohm paracoil in the RM2
> 
> Pure bliss. Such a great flavour and such strength! Two toots and one is sorted for a while!
> 
> View attachment 45117


Good to hear Im not the only one that likes a good nic klap

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> @Clouder
> 
> This should sort it out. Just reloaded it now.
> 
> 18mg Blackbird.
> 
> 0.45 ohm paracoil in the RM2
> 
> Pure bliss. Such a great flavour and such strength! Two toots and one is sorted for a while!
> 
> View attachment 45117


Omg....18mg! No chance for me. I just put my last 6mg Lovela Battenberg into the Crown.....drained it after a few puffs. Too strong. Back to 3mg and all is good again 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rebel

VM Tropical Ice
VM XXX
Pure PG

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

Blends - Citrus Mint Sorbet
Mike's Berry Nade

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> Omg....18mg! No chance for me. I just put my last 6mg Lovela Battenberg into the Crown.....drained it after a few puffs. Too strong. Back to 3mg and all is good again
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk



Ya I hear you @Tom, but its probably a milder setup than you are using.
And its mouth to lung not direct lung hits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

@Nimatek, I have been experimenting with you suggestion to mix MMM Lime Party Extra with VM Tropical Ice. My sweet spot ended up with a mix of 2 ml of LPE with 0.5 ml of TI. An awesome mix and an all day vape. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## NewOobY

I'm on a DIY today:
Coconut+Pineapple+Strawberry+vanilla bean ice-cream+Creams(Bavarian+sweet)+couple drops of koolada.

It is a nice flavor with a cool exhale to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BibbyBubbly

Orion Meteorite - Wow, I can klap myself for taking so long before pulling the trigger to buy this juice. Its absolutely delicious!
Paulie's Gauva - Spot-on Gauva Juice, excellent flavor, smooth and stunningly refreshing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Nimatek

Andre said:


> @Nimatek, I have been experimenting with you suggestion to mix MMM Lime Party Extra with VM Tropical Ice. My sweet spot ended up with a mix of 2 ml of LPE with 0.5 ml of TI. An awesome mix and an all day vape. Thank you.



My pleasure @Andre , it just makes the whole flavour profile so much tastier. I get my Ice which I cannot live without and the LP after taste is just divine. The extra shot works even better. Sadly I'm all out of the extra shot, but still have about 460ml of LP so happiness

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine

Today I am puffing on Mr Hardwicks "Smakaroon" Rasberry, apple & almond cookie, in a Fishbone dripper on my trusty Eleaf istick 60W at 40W setting. I bought it from Sir Vape. Very, very nice if you have a bit of a seweet tooth. PS I have broken away from the "Tobacco flavours" only. These sweets, pudding and cake flavours that I am experimenting with are rather nice. Not what I expected, being a "savoury" tooth all my life.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wyvern

Some Foggs, The milky way - apparently I am weird, since I taste creme soda and even smell it. Loving it tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY

Wyvern said:


> Some Foggs, The milky way - apparently I am weird, since I taste creme soda and even smell it. Loving it tho.


lol that seems weird, I won't lie. But hey as someone recently said to me "if the shoe fits..." he actually said "if the hat fits..." same same but different. I wonder what a real cream soda joose would taste like to you.


----------



## WARMACHINE

VM VM4 Special Reserve
Lemon Cream Biscuits

And later we will crack the Paulie's Pist. Ice Cream


----------



## Waine

Wyvern said:


> Some Foggs, The milky way - apparently I am weird, since I taste creme soda and even smell it. Loving it tho.


Love that juice. Busy chugging away at some now. Some clever stuff. I understand a bit of a Creme Soda note going on there.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Nimatek said:


> My pleasure @Andre , it just makes the whole flavour profile so much tastier. I get my Ice which I cannot live without and the LP after taste is just divine. The extra shot works even better. Sadly I'm all out of the extra shot, but still have about 460ml of LP so happiness



I need to try this mix of yours @Nimatek 
I have the ingredients. Sounds super


----------



## Silver

Waine said:


> Today I am puffing on Mr Hardwicks "Smakaroon" Rasberry, apple & almond cookie, in a Fishbone dripper on my trusty Eleaf istick 60W at 40W setting. I bought it from Sir Vape. Very, very nice if you have a bit of a seweet tooth. PS I have broken away from the "Tobacco flavours" only. These sweets, pudding and cake flavours that I am experimenting with are rather nice. Not what I expected, being a "savoury" tooth all my life.



Great stuff @Waine 
I find it quite fascinating how one's flavour cravings can change over time
Its like discovering a whole new world


----------



## Alex

Paulies Guava - mixed with Tropical ice (cause it's been damn hot here today)
MMM Lime Party - also mixed with Tropical ice.

+ Windhoek Light Ice cold

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## StevenToast

Picked up some Fogg's Milky Way today, after I was struggling to deal with a vanilla flavour I had that was sickly sweet. I can now properly appreciate my new Crius tank with a great juice. Seriously great buy, its exactly what it's said to be, and has an entertaining complexity that can really be explored with different power levels. Its like tweaking the dials between three main flavours: malt milk, berry cereal, and zoo biscuits!

I'm currently vaping it at 30W with 0.3Ω. I will definitely buy it again and again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AniDey

Amaren E-smoke drops - Pink mix.
Tastes like 'ouderling pilletjies'


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Been really stuck on this bottle of Heart Of Gold by The Lung Brewery. Ended up as my favorite dessert style juice so far. Nobody try it I want to buy up all the bottles around. You guys wont like it anyway lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nimatek

Silver said:


> I need to try this mix of yours @Nimatek
> I have the ingredients. Sounds super



If you have the same insane taste buds that I have and enjoy Ice on its' own, this is the best thing ever. LP is brilliant, the right amount of tart and flavour but I always find I miss my Ice during the day so I just had to try it once. I loved it, the ratio is up to you of course. I prefer more Ice on the inhale so I mix about 2/3 LP and 1/3 Ice. Sometimes a tad more Ice. Perfect for my ADV as it combines my favourite two juices.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yellowsub

Flavour is a tad light but still great


----------



## Waine

Just a point....There is a kledoscopic range of amazingly well formulated juice out there that has truly blown me off my feet. However, I must be honest, I battle to fork out more than 160 for a bottle. The Mr Foggs range is really nice and we'll worth the tin at 160 a 30ml bottle. Perhaps the problem is that after spending so much on hardware, to fork out R250 to R450 for a 30ml bottle just hurts so much. I recently bought a bottle of tobacco juice, something.....Old River. It was 250 for 30 ml. It was amazing, I will admit. .Lol... It has lasted me the longest but I will only go over 160 a bottle in future if the juice has Viagra in.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schnappie

Some Paulies Pistachio
Paulies Guava
Smackaroon
And some DIY suckerpunch clone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rebel

Paulie's Guava
Paulie's Pistachio Ice-cream

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BibbyBubbly

Gee @Paulie can be proud, he's e-liquids are very popular.
Paulie's Guava
Orion Meteorite
Five Points The Milk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today's Line up... from left to right...
Target Tank - Vapour Mountain XXX
Serpent - Dr Crimmy's Key Lime Yogurt
Target Tank - One of Paulie's 2 new Juices (Review in Progress)
Trinity - Vapour Mountain XXX
REO with Divo - Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Popped some CT Lemon Creams (DIY from @Cespian) into one of my Target Tanks with the ceramic coils... Oh yes please...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

Triple X. Maybe this will grow on me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen

Rob Fisher said:


> Today's Line up... from left to right...
> Target Tank - Vapour Mountain XXX
> Serpent - Dr Crimmy's Key Lime Yogurt
> Target Tank - One of Paulie's 2 new Juices (Review in Progress)
> Trinity - Vapour Mountain XXX
> REO with Divo - Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice
> View attachment 46330



Uncle @Rob Fisher, are you feeling ok today?
You only have one device loaded with VM Tropical Ice

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lushen said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher, are you feeling ok today?
> You only have one device loaded with VM Tropical Ice



Only one in the picture... behind the scenes there are a couple of other REO's with Tropical Ice standing by...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex

VM Tropical Ice
VM XXX
Pauline's Paulie's Guava

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Alex said:


> Pauline's Guava


Auto-correct, or is there something we don't know ? @Paulie ?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## OreO

Kuhlkatz said:


> Auto-correct, or is there something we don't know ? @Paulie ?


Hahahaha well played @Kuhlkatz missed that completely


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex

Kuhlkatz said:


> Auto-correct, or is there something we don't know ? @Paulie ?



My thumbs are very big when typing on the phone.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Alex said:


> My thumbs are very big when typing on the phone.


Phew.... For a moment there I thought Paulie was gonna scare peeps away from the vape meet by rocking up like this :



Back to the topic :
Orion Galaxy
Paulie's Guava
Fog Machine Nuts & Bolts

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## BumbleBee

@VapeGrrl's Turkish - Probably the smoothest Turkish Delight I've vaped so far, creamy but not overly floral, winner

@method1's Smackaroon - When the bottle was new it was somewhere between a red fizz pop and sparberry, now it's the perfect cookie 

@WorldWonders Table Mountain - Just frikken yummy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Nimatek

Enjoying my Griffin from vape cartel, tropical ice is beautiful in here! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rebel

VM XXX- so refreshing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415

@Paulie 's Guava... this liquid is awesome! Yesterday it was his pistachio ice cream... loving your work sir!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Kuhlkatz said:


> Phew.... For a moment there I thought Paulie was gonna scare peeps away from the vape meet by rocking up like this :
> View attachment 46352
> 
> 
> Back to the topic :
> Orion Galaxy
> Paulie's Guava
> Fog Machine Nuts & Bolts




hahahahaha


----------



## Silver

@Alex that was a classic chirp and you guys are hilarious. Made my morning.

@Rob Fisher , just wanted to ask - i may have missed it - but how is the Serpent treating you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Today...

XXX in my Diablo RTA on my Subox.
XXX in my Crius on my KBox.
XXX in my Subvod.

XXX in my Cthulu and Subtank as well, but I have run out of mods to power them. @Oupa has created a bit of a monster

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , just wanted to ask - i may have missed it - but how is the Serpent treating you?



Actually it's a damn fine tank Hi Ho @Silver! @Yusuf Cape Vaper built me a easy single coil with 26g kanthal 1,07Ω. It's a very smooth and pleasant vape and it's the first really nice single coil RBA tank. Doesn't leak and even did pretty well not leaking with juice in it on the flight from CT to Durbs! Actually it's the only RBA that is operational in the cave right now because all the others are clean and on the shelf... operational tanks are only the Trinity Sub Tanks, Clieto and then the ceramic tests... the Target and Atlantis.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan

rotating some Orion Sunset and Asteroid this morning

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie

Started up with some Orion Moonlight this morning and Ashybac and lime party will see me through the day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Started with XXX in the Target Tank and still going with the tank after a quick refill!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Mixture of VM VM4 and Craft Vapour Ry4........sooooooo NICE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G-Step

Weiner - Fetch
Paulies - Gauva

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cespian

Today, I vaped BILTONG... 

Had a monday morning rush-and-grab-any-tank moment... (don't judge me... I have 8 tanks and drippers I need to rebuild and haven't gotten to this one yet)

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stosta

Cespian said:


> Today, I vaped BILTONG...
> 
> Had a monday morning rush-and-grab-any-tank moment... (don't judge me... I have 8 tanks and drippers I need to rebuild and haven't gotten to this one yet)
> 
> View attachment 46428


Is that a Crius? Or *was* that a Crius maybe...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cespian

Stosta said:


> Is that a Crius? Or *was* that a Crius maybe...



Haha, yip, it WAS a Crius...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

This afternoon and Evening Tropical Ice Cloud Version in the Target! Awesome!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NewOobY

I'm on Hazeworks: Scream in my Velocity RDA <-- This stuff ladies and gentlemen is like milk from the fountain of awesome, it is amazing I can't get enough of it - it is going to be one helluva sad day when this last 5ml finishes  
On a lighter side though I still have Carlos Concoction V2 in my Griffin and I haz about 20ml left - so I am safe for the day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

I had my first taste of Hardwicks Smackaroon last night - beautiful juice!

Light and airy, while delivering complex bakery notes. And the Apple and Raspberry are a marriage made in heaven.

Vaping at 0.25ohms on the Velcity Mini, some puffs are more light and fluffy bakery notes, then others a little more the sweet fruit.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## picautomaton

Creamy Lemon Biscuits in the Subvod with 0.5Ω coil, not getting any biscuit notes just lemon. Think i need to put it on the i-stick and push up the watts. Still nice though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## NewOobY

rogue zombie said:


> I had my first taste of Hardwicks Smackaroon last night - beautiful juice!
> 
> Light and airy, while delivering complex bakery notes. And the Apple and Raspberry are a marriage made in heaven.
> 
> Vaping at 0.25ohms on the Velcity Mini, some puffs are more light and fluffy bakery notes, then others a little more the sweet fruit.


I literally cannot wait to get my hands on some of this joose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

NewOobY said:


> I literally cannot wait to get my hands on some of this joose.



Its really well made dude. I'm sure you'll be impressed.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The mods set up for a relaxing day at home while the girls go have their hair done etc...

From Left to Right.
JB Squonker/Manta - Foggs Milky Way
SX Mini with extended Atlantis and ceramic Coil - Foggs Milky Way
Cuboid/Target Tank - Tropical Ice Cloud Version
Avril the REO - Tropical Ice
Snow Wolf Mini/Target Tank - XXX
Cuboid/Serpent - Dr Crimmy's Key Lime Yogurt
Evic Mini/Trinity - XXX
Back Up REO - Tropical Ice
Snow Wolf/Cleito - XXX

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Cespian said:


> Today, I vaped BILTONG...
> 
> Had a monday morning rush-and-grab-any-tank moment... (don't judge me... I have 8 tanks and drippers I need to rebuild and haven't gotten to this one yet)
> 
> View attachment 46428



 Now biltong is the perfect term ! LOL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

NCV Burst  
Not the biggest fan ...but it's all I had in my drawer

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouder

WeinerVape Tail Chase in one tank
VM Tropical Ice in the other tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder

Dude, rather give that whole BOTTLE of XXX to me!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rebel

Complex Chaos -coconut comfort 
Blends of Distinction- Citrus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mAlice

Dirk from The Vapery hooked me up with some Earnestly Hemingway. Soooo good!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie

Just some more ashybac and limeparty for me. My staple for this week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY

today I'm on Hazeworks: CustardCloud <-- It's nice but so far the Scream is tops


----------



## mAlice

NewOobY said:


> today I'm on Hazeworks: CustardCloud <-- It's nice but so far the Scream is tops


Strange how tastes differ... I like Scream the least out of the whole Hazeworks range... Startup qnd Sunset are tops for me!

Im still on Craft Vapour - Earnestly Hemmingway. I feel all classy vaping this juice  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Straight Tropical Ice 3mg in the Target Tank...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Esheli

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 46368
> 
> 
> @VapeGrrl's Turkish - Probably the smoothest Turkish Delight I've vaped so far, creamy but not overly floral, winner
> 
> @method1's Smackaroon - When the bottle was new it was somewhere between a red fizz pop and sparberry, now it's the perfect cookie
> 
> @WorldWonders Table Mountain - Just frikken yummy!


Hi there
So pleased that you like the Table Mountain

Vape on!!


----------



## BumbleBee

WorldWonders said:


> Hi there
> So pleased that you like the Table Mountain
> 
> Vape on!!


Table Mountain is awesome


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Straight Tropical Ice 3mg in the Target Tank...
> View attachment 46600


1Ω at 20 to 30W is the way to do that Tropical Ice Oom! I like it!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Schnappie

Tropical Ice on wakeup
Paulies Guava in the new fishbone dripper
Larry's Whisky Tango Foxtrot
XXX
Paulies Pistachio on the couch

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## OreO

Schnappie said:


> Tropical Ice on wakeup
> Paulies Guava in the new fishbone dripper
> Larry's Whisky Tango Foxtrot
> XXX
> Paulies Pistachio on the couch


Hey man.
Do u have plain tropical ice? If u do I take my hat off to u sir. That menthol be stroooong!

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie

OreO said:


> Hey man.
> Do u have plain tropical ice? If u do I take my hat off to u sir. That menthol be stroooong!
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


It is hey! Forced me to bring my EVOD back into service.


----------



## OreO

Schnappie said:


> It is hey! Forced me to bring my EVOD back into service.


Oh nice. Does itcalm it Down abit. I made the mistake of hitting it a dripper. I was coughing ice bergs out for two days 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Schnappie

OreO said:


> Oh nice. Does itcalm it Down abit. I made the mistake of hitting it a dripper. I was coughing ice bergs out for two days
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


Lol I can imagine it sure does clear the sinuses hey. I fortunately stumbled upon a discussion and warning on the forum before i tried it and put it straight in the evod. I did try it in the Ijust2 and like you said it was all icey coughs...


----------



## method1

Ja that ice is intense.. my first experience with it was also on a dripper..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

After a long hard Monday, some pastries and desert...

MMM Perment Zert 
Hardwick's Smakaroon
Paulie's Coffee Cake

Heavenly stuff 



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Greyz

Today I vaped some Weiner Vape Belly Rub in the Cubis.
Followed by a late afternoon drip of Foggs Deli Express.

Found that DDD and Deli Express combine together quite well when dripped

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OreO

This morning I has some plume station invader.
On my way to gym it was creamy clouds pear caramel.
Traffic on the way home was XXX.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## OreO

Schnappie said:


> Lol I can imagine it sure does clear the sinuses hey. I fortunately stumbled upon a discussion and warning on the forum before i tried it and put it straight in the evod. I did try it in the Ijust2 and like you said it was all icey coughs...


Lol unfortunately and im sad to say it rob fiaher warned me it was a very strong menthol. So as one does I ignored the wise words and learnt very quickly to listen next time.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nimatek

What build are you running with the menthol? Drop your power and when inhaling leave a gap to suck some air in as well. Just to reduce the hit a little. 

I am mental about menthol so I love the slap in your face. But it can be a bit much if you either aren't used to it or have too much power on it with large puffs. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

Vapour Mountain - *Tropical Ice* (The tropical island flavours of coconut blends perfectly with icy cold menthol)
Paulie's - *Coffee Cake* (A delicious moist sponge cake drenched in espresso coffee. Beautifully rounded off with a nutty sweetness)
Paulie's - *Lemon Ice Tea* (Fresh lemon spliced with full leaf tea. A beautiful tangy and sweet all day treat)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Been going a bit crazy now I cancan drip little bits soooooo:

Breakfast NCV - Milked followed by Rocket Sheep - Cloudsat

Teatime - Hardwicks - Debbie

Lunchtime tank - Beard 64 (finishing this bottle has been a labor. Didnt enjoy it in any atty at any wattage. Gave it a fair go. Wont review it I have nothing great to say)

Afternoon - Back to Cloudsat 

After dinner - Smackaroon and Milkman

And bed time hit will be some Clouds Of Icarus - Lemon Bar. The only 12mg bottle in the house. Makes my head spin

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Nothing beats MMM's *Lime Party Extra* in the GEM tank vaping at a modest 15W and 260C on the SX Mini M class. Tart, refreshing with ultrafine clouds.
Bombies *Kiss the Ring*, custard with a cool kick.
Creamy Clouds' *Creamy Lemon Biscuits*. The bottle is done! A firm favourite. At 1.15 ohms on a single coil in the OL 16 it is all about the lemon - yummy.
Vaponaute *Under the Sea* is minty sweetness.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Andre said:


> Nothing beats MMM's *Lime Party Extra* in the GEM tank vaping at a modest 15W and 260C on the SX Mini M class. Tart, refreshing with ultrafine clouds.
> Bombies *Kiss the Ring*, custard with a cool kick.
> Creamy Clouds' *Creamy Lemon Biscuits*. The bottle is done! A firm favourite. At 1.15 ohms on a single coil in the OL 16 it is all about the lemon - yummy.
> Vaponaute *Under the Sea* is minty sweetness.


Bombies Kiss the Ring? I have to do enough of that at work to want to put it into my vape!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta

Anyway, today I have XXX in my Cthulu @ 50W, dual 26g Kanthal at about 0.28 Ohms, and sneaking in a bit of Wookie mixed with some Milked for a sweetly cinnamon biscuit in my Subvod!

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Stosta said:


> Bombies Kiss the Ring? I have to do enough of that at work to want to put it into my vape!


Bwahahahaha HAHAHAHA... that just ruined the name. But it is super funny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig

Frappe, VM4 and XXX


----------



## DarkSide

In the car, Non du Plume # 7 in TFV4 mini
At the office on the balcony, Complex Coconut in the Serpent
At the office on the balcony, Paulies Guava in Billows
At the office on the balcony, Custard Razzler in Crius
....Thinking of moving to the balcony and if another staff member refers to my vape bag as "his handbag", ........

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre

Just finished my first 2.5 ml of @Paulie's Guava. My initial impressions: Oh my, this must be the perfect fruit juice. I was looking around for a toothpick to remove some guava seeds - so real to life this juice is. Most guava juices I have vaped tend to be either too "heavy" or too sweet. This one is neither. It is light and "uplifting" without sacrificing one iota of flavour. Why anyone would want to add menthol or the like to this juice is beyond me, @Silver .

This is master class, @Paulie . Looking forward to my specially mixed 12 mg of your Coffee Cake and Lemon Ice Tea.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

*Great Wall* by World Wonders - a "heady maple syrup hit" with "white bunny sweet" aftertaste describes it perfectly. Sweet, sweet comfort to be taken in small dosages.
*XXX* by Vapour Mountain - all day, every day refreshment.
*Guava* by Paulies - Day 2 and 5 ml down the line and I am still super impressed.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WARMACHINE

Creamy Lemon on 0.3 GClaptons
VM4 on 0.2 Subtank RBA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## G-Step

Because Bubbles Matter - The Urban Grape 
Paulies - Guava

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mAlice

I was running low on juice so I decided to make a new combinatio!

In the tank is 50% Earnestly Hemingway and 50% Hazeworks Sunset. Now im vaping on a ice cold, nutty pina colada with wiskey instead of rum or vodka or whatever usually goes in a pina colada. 

I have to say I like it! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebel

DDD
ELP- Special Reserve
Creamy Clouds-Lemon


----------



## BumbleBee

mAlice said:


> I was running low on juice so I decided to make a new combinatio!
> 
> In the tank is 50% Earnestly Hemingway and 50% Hazeworks Sunset. Now im vaping on a ice cold, nutty pina colada with wiskey instead of rum or vodka or whatever usually goes in a pina colada.
> 
> I have to say I like it!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


I just know that @Rob Fisher is going to love this picture

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie

BumbleBee said:


> I just know that @Rob Fisher is going to love this picture


Lmao... took me a while. That overhang?!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Schnappie

My last tank of Paulies Guava 
Some Paulies Pear
Some VM XXX

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

rogue zombie said:


> Lmao... took me a while. That overhang?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


The overhang, the rotated photo, the wattage set to 35.1w and the boxes in the background. I won't mention the silver RTA on the black mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

BumbleBee said:


> The overhang, the rotated photo, the wattage set to 35.1w and the boxes in the background. I won't mention the silver RTA on the black mod


Lmao... oh so it's so much more.

Ya you see, none of which would bother me.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## GerharddP

rogue zombie said:


> Lmao... oh so it's so much more.
> 
> Ya you see, none of which would bother me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Trust me its painful to be OCD. I would not have mixed the two liquids mentioned either. No offense but it hurts SO bad.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Just finished my first 2.5 ml of @Paulie's Guava. My initial impressions: Oh my, this must be the perfect fruit juice. I was looking around for a toothpick to remove some guava seeds - so real to life this juice is. Most guava juices I have vaped tend to be either too "heavy" or too sweet. This one is neither. It is light and "uplifting" without sacrificing one iota of flavour. Why anyone would want to add menthol or the like to this juice is beyond me, @Silver .
> 
> This is master class, @Paulie . Looking forward to my specially mixed 12 mg of your Coffee Cake and Lemon Ice Tea.



Outstanding @Andre!
Am so glad you like it
Agree with you 100% - this is a special Guava! Just right. Its Paulies Guava!

I have had the pleasure of vaping it a few times without menthol but when I added some menthol to it, i just felt like it was having a glass of fresh guava juice with ice cubes in it. Colder and more refreshing and it stuck. But taking nothing away whatsoever from the juice itself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

"Strawberry Ice" - cold, refreshing and lovely
WB Blackbird - a legendary juice for me - tasty and bold
Wiener Vape Co Fetch - fresh flavour
World Wonders Table Mountain - picking up from where i left off a while back 

Its been a tasty day so far

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

Today was a mostly the same as yesterday lol
VM - XXX
VM - Tropical Ice
Paulie's - Coffee cake

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Alex said:


> Today was a mostly the same as yesterday lol
> VM - XXX
> VM - Tropical Ice
> Paulie's - Coffee cake



All in Nuppins @Alex ?


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> All in Nuppins @Alex ?



Indeed @Silver, but I've decided to use the coffee cake in my velocity from now on. Keep the menthol stuff for the Reo's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker

While in hospital today, the missus went to the vapeshack to get me some vanilla bean juice. I mix 30mls with 70 MLS of frappe.
She came back with a bottle of caramel choc mint from vape alchemy. It hasn't been launched yet and the owner sent it, free of charge for me. All I can say is. Nom nom nom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker

On a side note, even though I had a private room, I vaped in a hospital, I can't believe I did that. There was a strong coffee smell and the nurses cldnt figure out what was going on... But got busted by my doc, she vapes and when I was being discharged, she told me that I was a little shit, and laughed because she vapes frappe also and was laughing at the nurses confusion. The trick is to blow into the pillows, no clouds.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice in the P67 and XXX in the Target Tank.

Also testing some Snatch Dairy Queen in a Trinity Tank with gClaptons... not getting the strawberry in the liquid but the cream taste is pretty damn good!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## OreO

Rob Fisher said:


> Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice in the P67 and XXX in the Target Tank.
> 
> Also testing some Snatch Dairy Queen in a Trinity Tank with gClaptons... not getting the strawberry in the liquid but the cream taste is pretty damn good!


Hey rob.

Strangely enough I pick up the strawberry in this juice. The creamy milk flavour just makes it so smooth too.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## mAlice

BumbleBee said:


> I just know that @Rob Fisher is going to love this picture





rogue zombie said:


> Lmao... took me a while. That overhang?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk





BumbleBee said:


> The overhang, the rotated photo, the wattage set to 35.1w and the boxes in the background. I won't mention the silver RTA on the black mod



I might have done some of the things on purpose...  But I have to say that I needed a new tank more than I needed a tank that fits. It is a bit of an eye sore though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

mAlice said:


> I might have done some of the things on purpose...  But I have to say that I needed a new tank more than I needed a tank that fits. It is a bit of an eye sore though



Hardly any of my vaping gear has ever matched. I think I have a knack for putting odd ones together

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mac75

Orion Southern Cross...Like Lindts orange intense only better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Rocket Sheep - Cloudsat

Mr Hardwicks - DDD mixed with NVC - Milked. Both wore off for me pretty soon but as a mix... total 3d chocolate creamynessssssss... wow...

Smackaroon mixed with Milked... vast improvement on both once again. Killer combo.

Milkman - Because subtle is sexy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Mac75 said:


> Orion Southern Cross...Like Lindts orange intense only better
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the same tiles lol


----------



## Mac75

Lord Vetinari said:


> I have the same tiles lol



Great minds think alike lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75

Lord Vetinari said:


> I have the same tiles lol



Great minds think alike lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Mac75 said:


> Great minds think alike lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Nice avatar @Mac75

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Today was very Strawberry Icy

"Strawberry Ice" in the Vaporesso *Target* with *ceramic* coil
"Strawberry Ice" in the *Subtank Mini* with a kanthal coil and Rayon
"Strawberry Ice" in the *Lemo1* with kanthal coil and Rayon

Its part of my testing for comparing the flavour and the vape on these three.

Was a bit much but its all in the name of Science.

Hope to write up my findings soon

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Nightwalker said:


> On a side note, even though I had a private room, I vaped in a hospital, I can't believe I did that. There was a strong coffee smell and the nurses cldnt figure out what was going on... But got busted by my doc, she vapes and when I was being discharged, she told me that I was a little shit, and laughed because she vapes frappe also and was laughing at the nurses confusion. The trick is to blow into the pillows, no clouds.


Damp towel. You can suck on a stinkie exhaling into a damp towel and nobody will know. I could smoke them things behind the curtains in the school hall while assembly was going no problem. With a cig you only need a metal sugar bowl with lid, half filled with water. Cig goes into the spoon's hole, ash falls in water, smoke stays inside sugar bowl.

To the staff at Bayview hospital: Yes. Donuts. Debbie does them well lol. Snuck a good number of stealth vapes in there yesterday. Was fun tbh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Pancake Man on RDA
Lemon Creams on GClaptons
VM4 on RBA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

WARMACHINE said:


> Pancake Man on RDA
> Lemon Creams on GClaptons
> VM4 on RBA


Ooooh I was looking at Pancake Man today. Seeing this post makes me think I need to add it to my cart. Great price for an import. How are you liking it?!....


----------



## WARMACHINE

Lord Vetinari said:


> Ooooh I was looking at Pancake Man today. Seeing this post makes me think I need to add it to my cart. Great price for an import. How are you liking it?!....


It is not an ADV for me. Tastes better on a dripper, and I like it, but cannot handle sweetness all day, so like a dessert, I have at the end of the day after dinner


----------



## Schnappie

Some VM tropical ice and ps4 for a change...forgetting work stress


----------



## Rebel

Paulies Guava
Wiener Vape- Lick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

WARMACHINE said:


> It is not an ADV for me. Tastes better on a dripper, and I like it, but cannot handle sweetness all day, so like a dessert, I have at the end of the day after dinner


Ah thanks for that it sounds right up my alley...


----------



## DarkSide

Still early in the day but started the day with Good Boy from Wiener Vape, fantastic with that first cup or two of filter coffee, then Crusty Custard from Complex and Special Reserve from E-Liquid....good day so far, lovely hot day here in Cape Town, just a tad cloudy indoors though!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari

DarkSide said:


> Still early in the day but started the day with Good Boy from Wiener Vape, fantastic with that first cup or two of filter coffee, then Crusty Custard from Complex and Special Reserve from E-Liquid....good day so far, lovely hot day here in Cape Town, just a tad cloudy indoors though!


SUPER cloudy outside too

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

View attachment 47918


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Saturday... Time to be laaaaazy. Outer Space here I come. Time to empty this bottle its been in the vault too long, gone REALLY thick.


----------



## GerharddP

Lord Vetinari said:


> Saturday... Time to be laaaaazy. Outer Space here I come. Time to empty this bottle its been in the vault too long, gone REALLY thick.
> 
> View attachment 47919


The vodka? That makes me go REALLY thick too..

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mac75

Lord Vetinari said:


> Saturday... Time to be laaaaazy. Outer Space here I come. Time to empty this bottle its been in the vault too long, gone REALLY thick.
> 
> View attachment 47919



Which bottle? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari

GerharddP said:


> The vodka? That makes me go REALLY thick too..


Yeah Wybos is a bit rowdy eh. My budget didnt stretch to Belvedere


Mac75 said:


> Which bottle?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I shall make quick work of both. Perfect day for some laughs in the sunshine!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Paulie's Coffee Cake! Met the man today at Sir Vape and this juice is soooooo good!
I'm no fan of coffee juices but this is more of a cake(tiramisu) with a soft coffee that's not over powering.
I walked in thinking I'll get the Pistachio but left with the Coffee Cake and I'm glad I did.


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide

rogue zombie said:


> View attachment 47918
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Excellent taste you have good sir!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide

Lord Vetinari said:


> SUPER cloudy outside too
> View attachment 47917



Damn, are you starting a "braai" or sucking on two griffens?


----------



## Lord Vetinari

DarkSide said:


> Damn, are you starting a "braai" or sucking on two griffens?


Lol... Horizontech Arctic. Unreal tank. Stock coils... Thing is a cloud monster. Fiendishly heavy on juice though. Flavour makes up for that. Just phenomenal. But yes them clouds do come at a price. Bottles just disappear.

Anyhow, after finishing the vodka things are getting a tad out of hand... Started with a bottle of Cloudsat and so far progressed to at least a drip of each. What a NOM Saturday!! Soooooo happy!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DarkSide

Lord Vetinari said:


> Lol... Horizontech Arctic. Unreal tank. Stock coils... Thing is a cloud monster. Fiendishly heavy on juice though. Flavour makes up for that. Just phenomenal. But yes them clouds do come at a price. Bottles just disappear.
> 
> Anyhow, after finishing the vodka things are getting a tad out of hand... Started with a bottle of Cloudsat and so far progressed to at least a drip of each. What a NOM Saturday!! Soooooo happy!!!!
> 
> View attachment 47931


Just trying to figure "why the teaspoon", I do not use this in my coil building endeavours!


----------



## DarkSide

Have now washed out two tanks, re-wicked and greedily vaping away on Milk Lab Hakaberry and damn, @Paulie your coffee cake is fantastic

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

DarkSide said:


> Just trying to figure "why the teaspoon", I do not use this in my coil building endeavours!


Well now I have no idea what the spoon wants with my tanks. Think I might be a little woozy. Must have carried that from the kitchen for some obscure reason. Yup. Still has some sticky coffee stuck to it. Gotta love the day off

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Several posts above have been deleted

Just a reminder to all
We are in the general forums here
We do not allow the marketing or promotion of vape products in the general threads of the forum.
Marketing of vape products and services is only allowed in dedicated vendor subforums by registered supporting vendors.

If you want to inquire about the process of registering as a supporting vendor, contact @Silver 

Thanks

PS - also a reminder to members not to ask vendors direct questions about their stock, pricing or products in the general forums. Rather use a PM or their dedicated subforums for that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WARMACHINE

Craft Vapour - Earnestly Hemingway on dripper
VM4 on RBA
Citrus Mint Sorbet on GClapton

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Todays Team was...
Original Criminal Juice - White - In the Gold Subtank (had to replace the stupid coil it came with to a gClapton)
P67 - Tropical Ice
Target Tank - Foggs Milky Way
Target Tank - XXX
Avocado - XXX
Moonshot - XXX

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nightwalker

Kings royale. Honestly both on Griffin and avocado, I could not taste what it was supposed to be.
But it did taste lekker bru. 6/10


----------



## Silent Echo

Got some Vape King juices in my tank - Yummy with a few drops of creamy mango. Delicious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

2 week steeped VM4.......wow.....this juice definitely changes for the better with age

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rebel

ELP- Special Reserve 
VM- Berry Blaze 
NCV- Redrish

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Silent Echo said:


> Got some Vape King juices in my tank - Yummy with a few drops of creamy mango. Delicious


Silent Echo... 

I know a Silent Echo. Is Zombiegamer your favourite website ever?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkSide

Today, only two juices;
Paulies Guava and Paulies Coffee cake

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

Paulies Coffee cake
VM Tropical Ice
VM XXX

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silent Echo

rogue zombie said:


> Silent Echo...
> 
> I know a Silent Echo. Is Zombiegamer your favourite website ever?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Haha, yes it's me, you've got me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

I have been sucking on @Paulie's Guava and @Paulie's Pear all evening.

Think I prefer his Guava only because it has more tart, but his Pear is f***ing awesome too.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silent Echo

I have some SkyBlue Melindas Nilla Custard in my Crown tank. The flavour is amazing. Its like I'm eating Ultra-Mel custard 

Does anyone know if I can get an Vapour Mountain juices in JHB? Or is it by website order only? Dying to try out the X X X juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silent Echo said:


> I have some SkyBlue Melindas Nilla Custard in my Crown tank. The flavour is amazing. Its like I'm eating Ultra-Mel custard
> 
> Does anyone know if I can get an Vapour Mountain juices in JHB? Or is it by website order only? Dying to try out the X X X juice.



@Silent Echo Vapour Mountain juices are still only available from the website or email order...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## G-Step

VM - XXX without the menthol, YUM!!
VM - Berry Blaze
Plume Station - Pomcreme

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Silent Echo said:


> Haha, yes it's me, you've got me


Cool bud. Welcome 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## SillyWilly

Good old straight Litchi (Concentrate from VapeOWave)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

A DIY bananas foster - it was awful. With the first vape, I thought it was excrement. By the fifth, I was wishing it was.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## rogue zombie

Papa_Lazarou said:


> A DIY bananas foster - it was awful. With the first vape, I thought it was excrement. By the fifth, I was wishing it was.


Oh i know all about THOSE DIY juices. 

They sound so good when I'm designing them in my head... and the whooooff 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide

Just a Complex day today;
Complex Crusty Custard alternating with Strawberry Desire, I just love this combination....Tomorrow it is back to a Paulies day, seems to be quite a few of these days, thanks @Paulie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wiener Vape Tail Chase, Foggs Milky Way, Snatch Dairy Queen, Vapour Mountain XXX, Porcupine Rock Coconut and Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice.

All part of the Coil Wars... testing fully underway!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silent Echo

Rob Fisher said:


> @Silent Echo Vapour Mountain juices are still only available from the website or email order...



Thanks @Rob Fisher. Im in Durban next week. Maybe I can buy one off you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Wiener - Dogs Life - Pretty decent custard. Definite NOM

Teardrip - Pearamel - Fresh juicy pears and home made caramel and HOLY FREAKING NOMness

Epistle - Carrot Cake - Broke the Nom scale. Unable to measure nomness. My tongue died and went to heaven. Going to be a great weekend. Already is.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Rob Fisher said:


> Todays Team was...
> Original Criminal Juice - White - In the Gold Subtank (had to replace the stupid coil it came with to a gClapton)
> P67 - Tropical Ice
> Target Tank - Foggs Milky Way
> Target Tank - XXX
> Avocado - XXX
> Moonshot - XXX
> View attachment 48072


Sir Vape has ceramic coils for subtank now...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

All DIY this evening/night... Peaberry Kona Kick, a hot and spicy Chai Tea, an in your face Coconut Ice, a Latakia NET and Sutliff Voodoo Queen NET.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Taking a break from juice and coil testing today... my taste buds don't know what has hit them... so I have tidied up my desk and will work with XXX and Tropical Ice today!



Juice testing can continue on the weekend!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Taste buds recovered a bit so thought I would test the samples from Joose-e-Liqz! Nice range of juices and I liked the fruit flavours!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chezzig

So Far Its :-

Milk Lab - Frappe
VM- XXX
VM- VM4

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mildly.inked

For me Today I had gone through;

VM - XXX
VM - Melons
Hazeworks - Cumulous 
And filled my tank with Swank Optiks -> I really like it, it's described as "mouth watering blue popsicle" which is really good, pitty it's an import because there is no way I will pay R300 for 20ml of juice (not with the great local juices we have).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

Started off undecided - ended up with such - so far

Five Points - The Milk - not bad after I decided it need a Couple of weeks in the cupboard, still not my taste yet.
VM - XXX - just to break the rhythm.
Orion - Northern Star - For sanity & to just reassure me that my taste buds are healthy.

Looking through the supplies for something to add that will add another complimentary dimension with a spin because it's Friday.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chezzig

mildly.inked said:


> For me Today I had gone through;
> 
> VM - XXX
> VM - Melons
> Hazeworks - Cumulous
> And filled my tank with Swank Optiks -> I really like it, it's described as "mouth watering blue popsicle" which is really good, pitty it's an import because there is no way I will pay R300 for 20ml of juice (not with the great local juices we have).


 I need to Try Melons !!!


----------



## rogue zombie

Permint Zert during the day.

And now an awesome Pomegranate Lime Mojito. 

Loving this TFA Mojito. Really well done flavour. I need to still get the Pomegranate percentage right though. 

But DIY folks - TFA Mojito is a winner. 4% is all you need to, so a bottle will last.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rebel

ELP -Special Reserve 
Hardwicks- Smackaroon 
VM- XXX 
Orion- Galaxy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

mildly.inked said:


> For me Today I had gone through;
> 
> VM - XXX
> VM - Melons
> Hazeworks - Cumulous
> And filled my tank with Swank Optiks -> I really like it, it's described as "mouth watering blue popsicle" which is really good, pitty it's an import because there is no way I will pay R300 for 20ml of juice (not with the great local juices we have).



Controversial opinion alert, pinch of salt required:

I hate myself for it... but I buy 90 percent imports. Been trying a lot of local gear... but I still buy mostly imported juice. 

Every time I get a local one, people keep telling me I need x-gauge wire and y-level wattage (in short I am vaping it wrong). Also interesting is how the same people poop their pants when I review an import they didnt like or are in direct competition with (as if I wouldnt notice looool)... 

Sooooo sick of doing builds to get my money's worth. I actually got told to use a specific wire fired at a ridiculous 90 watts to taste a juice properly.

Beep. Wrong answer loool. Take double the money and spare my effort. I am not retired and dont have all that much spare time yet. I would honestly rather pay double and know it can go in any of my tanks. 

But yeah 300 bucks for 20ml is a bit much eh. Some top notch 30ml imports around for 280. 

We have some nice juices around. BI still buy 90 percent imports. Andd I really dont want to. Even posted a thread on replacing my imports.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm really lucky to have found my top three ADV's as local juices. Tropical Ice, XXX and Milky Way!


Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Lord Vetinari said:


> Controversial opinion alert, pinch of salt required:
> 
> I hate myself for it... but I buy 90 percent imports. Been trying a lot of local gear... but I still buy mostly imported juice.
> 
> Every time I get a local one, people keep telling me I need x-gauge wire and y-level wattage (in short I am vaping it wrong). Also interesting is how the same people poop their pants when I review an import they didnt like or are in direct competition with (as if I wouldnt notice looool)...
> 
> Sooooo sick of doing builds to get my money's worth. I actually got told to use a specific wire fired at a ridiculous 90 watts to taste a juice properly.
> 
> Beep. Wrong answer loool. Take double the money and spare my effort. I am not retired and dont have all that much spare time yet. I would honestly rather pay double and know it can go in any of my tanks.
> 
> But yeah 300 bucks for 20ml is a bit much eh. Some top notch 30ml imports around for 280.
> 
> We have some nice juices around. BI still buy 90 percent imports. Andd I really dont want to. Even posted a thread on replacing my imports.


The only problem I have with imports is they are blatantly over-priced.

I hate paying for something that is 100% marked up, nevermind 200% or more, by the time it gets to me.

$23 to pay for manufacturing, overheads etc. for 30mls of juice. I don't think so.




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

rogue zombie said:


> The only problem I have with imports is they are blatantly over-priced.
> 
> I hate paying for something that is 100% marked up, nevermind 200% or more, by the time it gets to me.
> 
> $23 to pay for manufacturing, overheads etc. for 30mls of juice. I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


ONLY way I can justify all this imported juice is I know what improvements my health have seen. 

Once you have friends and family going through cancer, heart bypasses, hell, even AMPUTATION thanks to cigarettes (I was heading there with my right thumb and my grandpa lost a leg to gangrene due to reduced circulation no jokes)... The money spent looks like pocket change in comparison with serious medical complications. 

Give me another bit and I will be cheaper to insure too...

But honestly I am in bit of a hurry to find the local ones to replace the imports. Looks like a move to a new town coming belt will need to go reeeaaalllyyyy tight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Lord Vetinari said:


> ONLY way I can justify all this imported juice is I know what improvements my health have seen.
> 
> Once you have friends and family going through cancer, heart bypasses, hell, even AMPUTATION thanks to cigarettes (I was heading there with my right thumb and my grandpa lost a leg to gangrene due to reduced circulation no jokes)... The money spent looks like pocket change in comparison with serious medical complications.
> 
> Give me another bit and I will be cheaper to insure too...
> 
> But honestly I am in bit of a hurry to find the local ones to replace the imports. Looks like a move to a new town coming belt will need to go reeeaaalllyyyy tight.


Well that is a nice way to look at justifying it 

Makes sense.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Yip @Lord Vetinari is spot on

The costs of dealing with smoking related illnesses make vape budgets look paltry

But despite that I do believe that many local juices at R150 are just as good if not better than their imported counterparts at double that price or more. 

There are the odd exceptions for me (eg Blackbird) but I am vaping about 80% local juices now. 

The local juices also generally have better availability.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DRAGONFLYSA

just got

wiener vape - lick
mike's mega mixes - dragon juice
very impressed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

It's my second tank of @Mike's *AshyBac* with VM *menthol* concentrate in the *Target*.




Am enjoying this a lot.

AshyBac is a winner tobacco on it's own but the menthol brings out a lovely smooth side to it.

First tank was 8 drops of menthol. This one I reduced it to 7. Lovely.

I dilute the AshyBac with a bit of 50/50 PG/VG 18mg and some plain PG/VG. Final juice is a bit lighter. But this juice has lots of flavour to begin with so it comes out great.

I am not usually a lung hitter for tobaccoes. I prefer them punching hard in a strong MTL setup on the RM2.

But I am very impressed with the Target tank for this mix. It softens everything and makes it very pleasing as a lung hit. Am enjoying it very much.

Need to get more AshyBac....

EDIT

PS - the Target is behaving and the coil is performing very well. Very good flavour.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rebel

Paulie's Pear
Paulie's Lemon Ice Tea

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wyvern

Went to Fogga's today, spent 3 hours there tasting so many juices! Thankfully I am broke so I ended up leaving with Weiner's Lick - OMG I LOVEEEEEEE This juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matthew Fagan

Can't wait to get my hands on Orion's Milky Way! But for now I'm stuck on their Eclipse, till next month. Loving it!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Wyvern said:


> Went to Fogga's today, spent 3 hours there tasting so many juices! Thankfully I am broke so I ended up leaving with Weiner's Lick - OMG I LOVEEEEEEE This juice


Wiener gear messes up my wicks. I dont like it. After dripping some I need to replace my cotton or the next juice wont wick. Wrecks my stock coils in the same manner. Not impressed.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Todays line up... Doughboys Bloobies... Tastes like blueberries and soap. I will finish it just to punish myself. 
Nostalgia's Mad Hatter - A toot of this every now and then keeps the mood up 
Epistle's Carrot Cake - Was wonderful at first. Now it is like vaping a mix of wood polish, petrol, and cinnamon. Also teaching myself a lesson by forcing it down my lungs.

NTS: Stick to the ADV's from here on. No more adventurous impulse buys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## outlaw_cloud

Paulies coffee cake on the ijust2 with a 0.3ohm coil but cant wait to try it on the kanger subtank nano with a 0.5ohm coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

outlaw_cloud said:


> Paulies coffee cake on the ijust2 with a 0.3ohm coil but cant wait to try it on the kanger subtank nano with a 0.5ohm coil


I have a Nano filled with some Pistachio Ice Cream looool... Nice rich creamy vape. LOVING the Paulie's gear big time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## outlaw_cloud

Lord Vetinari said:


> I have a Nano filled with some Pistachio Ice Cream looool... Nice rich creamy vape. LOVING the Paulie's gear big time.


yea they awesome i tested the pear, lemon ice tea and the coffee cake at the sir vape mini meet the lemon ice tea and the coffee cake really stood out for me however the pear i feel could that ADV on a hot summers day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

"Strawberry Ice" - staple
MMM AshyBac with some added menthol drops - very nice
Mr Hardwicks - Debbie Does Donuts. - been vaping it for a while - may decide to review this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tropical Ice in the 2 REO's for use around people and at lunch. The Avo with XXX when sitting outside waiting for the girls to finish looking in the craft shops! I must say I'm really enjoying the Avocado since @Oliver Barry showed me how to wick it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Silver said:


> "Strawberry Ice" - staple
> MMM AshyBac with some added menthol drops - very nice
> Mr Hardwicks - Debbie Does Donuts. - been vaping it for a while - may decide to review this


My current ADV is Debbie mixed half with NCV's Milked. I accidentally topped up a tank of Debbie with Milked the one day. MIND BLOWN. I really cannot describe it. If you have some Milked around give it a go and let me know what you think. I never mix juices. But this one happy accident has really been a good mix.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Lord Vetinari said:


> My current ADV is Debbie mixed half with NCV's Milked. I accidentally topped up a tank of Debbie with Milked the one day. MIND BLOWN. I really cannot describe it. If you have some Milked around give it a go and let me know what you think. I never mix juices. But this one happy accident has really been a good mix.



Thanks
I dont have Milked but will keep this in mind!


----------



## Gazzacpt

VM4
Paulies - lemon ice tea. Its really good, very refreshing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lingogrey

Lord Vetinari said:


> Wiener gear messes up my wicks. I dont like it. After dripping some I need to replace my cotton or the next juice wont wick. Wrecks my stock coils in the same manner. Not impressed.


@Lord Vetinari - Do you notice this with the majority of the Wiener juice range (as you refer to "Wiener gear" in the general)? Usually faster deterioration of wicks and gunking up of coils are due to specific concentrates (or some additives such as Sucralose) - mostly tobaccos, some pastries such as yellow cake, (non-clear) chocolates, very acidic fruits etc. It would be quite strange if this is the case with Wiener juices like Fetch, Lick or Roll Over

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Lingogrey said:


> @Lord Vetinari - Do you notice this with the majority of the Wiener juice range (as you refer to "Wiener gear" in the general)? Usually faster deterioration of wicks and gunking up of coils are due to specific concentrates (or some additives such as Sucralose) - mostly tobaccos, some pastries such as yellow cake, (non-clear) chocolates, very acidic fruits etc. It would be quite strange if this is the case with Wiener juices like Fetch, Lick or Roll Over


OK I will admit I have not tried them all. I am just griping over nothing really if I think about it. Tastes great. I tend to find issues when bored lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Greyz

Braai, Jameson, Appletiser and DDD #eastermade

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tvangeste

Mainly used my cloupor gt with the ijust2 tank with the 0mg Orgasm by lion 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Not today but over the long weekend

I tried a mix of Wiener Vape Co. Fetch (the papaya one) and Hurricane Vapor Sunshine Cured Tobacco. It was glorious. 

I had a tiny bit left of HV Sunshine Cured and before I chucked the bottle i dripped it into Reo Blue / Nuppin, which had Fetch loaded (also needing a pitstop)

Was a lovely taste indeed. Paw paw tobacco. Who would have thought? 
I only had enough for about two or three drippings of the tobacco.

Sunshine Cured is a superb tobacco on its own. And Fetch is a great pawpaw flavour. Surprisingly the two worked very well together. Lol.

Am now keen to try more of this type of mixing

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Found a really nice addition to my tobacco juices - Craft Vapour - Crossroads Tobacco - the caramel goes so well with the "alcohol" flavour. Flavour profile says rum, but not the kind of rum I have drunk, more like a whiskey liqueur. It is really nice, and I can even put into my VM4 tank, without pitstopping

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tvangeste

Today was Paulies Lemon iced tea

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenyZA

I've been going back and forth between NCV Burst and Ripple for the last 2 days trying figure out which one I like more. I've now decided that I can't decide.... I love them both! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker

Well I don't know how to accurately explain my vape today. @Frostbite sent me a chocolate ejuice as a present and I previously was on the hunt for the one. That has been settled. This juice is the best and closest I've come to choc vape. I must admit, I vaped it in my Griffin and thought I was swiming in chocolate. Its rich without over bearing. Potent yet smooth. I think this is my new avocados daily liquid. Well done.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

Among others Lavender in a Reo Mini 1.0 TRA/Chalice III w/SS Syner tip.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## G-Step

One Hit Wonders - My Man
Mr Hardwicks' - Smackaroon
Hazeworks - Scream


----------



## Andre

*Legends Lee* by Vapour Mountain (@Oupa), which I discovered a few weeks ago and more than WOW enough to order 100 ml. For me the "brut nature" (dry) of fruit juices. Still trying to figure out what is in there - think grapefruit buffered by other fruits, which I cannot identify. With a cool edge, about half of the cool of VM XXX. A unique and exceptional juice, which suits my taste senses to a tee.

@Paulie's *Guava*, which also blew me away. The lucky beta testers sang this juice's praises for months whilst it was in development. I was skeptical, but am no more. Perfection!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Totally loving this setup

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WARMACHINE

Mike's Lime Party and Motley Brew - Brew's Brothers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Today I have the vape bag in the 'EHRMEFERGINGHERD what just happened to my tastebuds?!' configuration. Bliss. All day bliss.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StevenToast

I picked up my first dripper today, a Doge v3, thanks to Fogga's for hooking me up. It is a great vaping experience compared to tanks!

Also got some Tribal Teenage Sunset which is a really fresh and smooth fruity vape. This atty has me vaping some flavours that I couldn't even bear in my Crius...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari

StevenToast said:


> I picked up my first dripper today, a Doge v3, thanks to Fogga's for hooking me up. It is a great vaping experience compared to tanks!
> 
> Also got some Tribal Teenage Sunset which is a really fresh and smooth fruity vape. This atty has me vaping some flavours that I couldn't even bear in my Crius...


You will never get me away from RTA... Tried a lot of drippers now and... well... meh. A properly designed chimney FTW. 

I prefer the 'juicy' texture to RTA above the 'dry' texture of RDA. Tanks still rule the roost in my house.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silent Echo

Got some Glas Pebbles. This is an amazing vape. Lovely flavour and smoothness.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

It's quite amazing when you mix juices (while changing flavours) and you get something very interesting that you least expeted...

A bit of background...

Yesterday I decided to give my all time favourite tobacco WB *Blackbird *a whirl in the Target tank (with ceramic coil.) Not sure why I did this - I normally use Blackbird on my Reo/RM2 rebuildable because it's a coil and wick SHREDDER of note.

Also, not sure why I did this because I find Blackbird far better for me as a mouth to lung than a lung hit.

But the Target ceramic coil was working well (on tank 11 btw) and I was just curious...

Well, it wasn't great. It was okay. The flavour was not pronounced for me. Nothing like that hard mouth to lung on the RM2 dripper that I am used to. And the throat hit disappeared. I don't know why but when it comes to lung hits, I prefer fruity menthols for that nice menthol burn on longer lung hits. But for the tobaccoes, I just prefer MTL. Anyway, this exercise confirmed that. What was I expecting? Lol.

Anyway, the tank was nearly empty today and I decided to chuck out the rest (I know a bit wasteful) and put back in my "*Strawberry Ice*" blend. But I didn't feel like washing anything. So there are still strong hints of BlackBird mixing with the Strawberry and the menthol. Blackbird tends to do that. Once it's there it stays there for a while 

And --->

I like it a lot!

Who would have thought that a background of tobacco behind a Strawberry menthol would be nice?

Quite amazing...

Moral of the story and note to self - don't be scared to experiment - lol

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife)

Mega Lemon by Cutwood in the Griffin RTA. Full on flavour absolutely amazing but still using so much juice with Griffin rta


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Moral of the story and note to self - don't be scared to experiment - lol


And lazy sometimes pays off

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> And lazy sometimes pays off



Spot on @Andre!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chezzig

Lord Vetinari said:


> ONLY way I can justify all this imported juice is I know what improvements my health have seen.
> 
> Once you have friends and family going through cancer, heart bypasses, hell, even AMPUTATION thanks to cigarettes (I was heading there with my right thumb and my grandpa lost a leg to gangrene due to reduced circulation no jokes)... The money spent looks like pocket change in comparison with serious medical complications.
> 
> Give me another bit and I will be cheaper to insure too...
> 
> But honestly I am in bit of a hurry to find the local ones to replace the imports. Looks like a move to a new town coming belt will need to go reeeaaalllyyyy tight.


 Have you tried any of Vapour Mountains Juices @Lord Vetinari ? IMHOP , these are 100 times better than any Imports ive tried  and you can order small bottles 10ml's to try before you commit to bigger bottles.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chezzig

WARMACHINE said:


> Found a really nice addition to my tobacco juices - Craft Vapour - Crossroads Tobacco - the caramel goes so well with the "alcohol" flavour. Flavour profile says rum, but not the kind of rum I have drunk, more like a whiskey liqueur. It is really nice, and I can even put into my VM4 tank, without pitstopping


 What's in your opinion the differences of VM4 and this Crossroads Tobacco @WARMACHINE ? I'm curious as VM4 is my absolute favourite juice.


----------



## Chezzig

VM4 Only today.. Will vape my XXX all the home in the traffic though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Chezzig said:


> Have you tried any of Vapour Mountains Juices @Lord Vetinari ? IMHOP , these are 100 times better than any Imports ive tried  and you can order small bottles 10ml's to try before you commit to bigger bottles.


Yeah... not a fan. Not even a little bit ti be honest.


----------



## WARMACHINE

Chezzig said:


> What's in your opinion the differences of VM4 and this Crossroads Tobacco @WARMACHINE ? I'm curious as VM4 is my absolute favourite juice.


VM4 has more caramel and X-Roads has a slight alcohol flavour. Both are great. I even refill tanks without pitstopping, cause the tobacco is so similar and changing between the two is so pleasurable to my palate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig

Lord Vetinari said:


> Yeah... not a fan. Not even a little bit ti be honest.


Pity.. Which ones did you try?


----------



## Chezzig

WARMACHINE said:


> VM4 has more caramel and X-Roads has a slight alcohol flavour. Both are great. I even refill tanks without pitstopping, cause the tobacco is so similar and changing between the two is so pleasurable to my palate


Hmmmm got me wondering because the caramel is The best part for me


WARMACHINE said:


> VM4 has more caramel and X-Roads has a slight alcohol flavour. Both are great. I even refill tanks without pitstopping, cause the tobacco is so similar and changing between the two is so pleasurable to my palate


Thank you for the comparison @WARMACHINE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

I had a super day, especially after my visit to @SirVape which is fortunately, but also "dangerously" close to my office.

I tried "Mikes Mega Mixes" 2 flavoirs: "Berry Nade" and "Lime party".

I also tried Hazelworks, "Sunset".

I wasn't initially impressed with the Hazelworks Sunset, but will give it another try. I won't run it down. (Yet)

However: Both the "Mikes Mega Mixes" were outstanding in all areas. The Berry Nade 6mg is smooth, not overbearing, a delightfully palatable fruit is going on there. Super nice!

The Lime Party 6ml is seriously exquisite on my palate. I am hooked. The Lime and Pineapple blend delectably and really smooth. The combination does not taste entirely like these 2 fruits. It tastes better!

Well done to Mikes Mega Mixes. I read another expression of gratitude somewhere here the other day. They are spot on. The price, packaging, bottle, labeling, flavour and vape density are right on the top shelf in my opinion. I will certainly be trying out all your other interesting sounding blends!






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

In my normal routine I rotate 8-10 liquids in any given 24 hour day/night, and might use totally different the next. But right this instant I am vaping DIY Sweet Milk with a big mug full of Chamomile tea.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Chezzig said:


> Pity.. Which ones did you try?


I try to make a point of not down-rating any specific juices. If I don't like it I won't review it. I did not want to be rude and not respond to a direct question though. Let's just say their style doesn't suit my tongue. I am soooo full of kuk. I mean I am vaping juice from only three companies at the moment, and I have like 8 open bottles...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Spydro said:


> In my normal routine I rotate 8-10 liquids in any given 24 hour day/night, and might use totally different the next. But right this instant I am vaping DIY Sweet Milk with a big mug full of Chamomile tea.


I usually go for the 'zen' approach... but with vaping I find the more in my rotation the better. Every time you take a toot of something fresh it is like looking at a 3d picture. Incredible. The more variety I vape, the less I vape in actual ml of juice.


----------



## Greyz

Finished off a tank of Coffee Cake. Now to fill her up with some Belly rub. But first a new coil and wick is needed - best part about night shift is being able to coil at my desk 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Greyz said:


> View attachment 49947
> Finished off a tank of Coffee Cake. Now to fill her up with some Belly rub. But first a new coil and wick is needed - best part about night shift is being able to coil at my desk
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


That's a really nice skin on the RX, I like

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman

Paulies - coffee cake
Moostache - Some cereal mix I got from a friend
Rebel Lion - The apple pie ice cream one (I forget the name)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Mad Hatter and Fog Weaver all day... strange for me to use so few. Still don't feel like a change.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

BumbleBee said:


> That's a really nice skin on the RX, I like


Thanks, was the best $2 I ever spent lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Witcher's brew Blackbird
Paulies Lemon Ice Tea
Motlet Brew Brew's Brothers

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nightwalker

Today's vape is created by @Gees 
Its the pipe ejuice. Can't live without this one


----------



## Ernest

Did a slanted vertical coil for the Alex, vaping DIY Strawberry Yogurt.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Spydro

Andre said:


> And lazy sometimes pays off



I don't call it lazy. I call it K.I.S.S.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Spydro said:


> I don't call it lazy. I call it K.I.S.S.


Absolutely! That is why I love RxW and 9 ml Reo bottles. All I need is a 6000 mAh battery.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Andre said:


> Absolutely! That is why I love RxW and 9 ml Reo bottles. All I need is a 6000 mAh battery.



There's plenty of dual and triple batt mods out there that'd get you there and beyond with 3000mAh batts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChadB

Fetch by Wiener Vape Co mixed with XXX by VM both 12mg.
This is an awesome mix for me, not too much menthol but fantastic flavour.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tried Mikes Mega Mix's Berrynade... very nice juice! Sir Vape MMM Launch!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## outlaw_cloud

@robfisher will there be a MMM launch at sir Vape?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

outlaw_cloud said:


> @robfisher will there be a MMM launch at sir Vape?



There was... it was this morning!


----------



## anthony001

Ruthless just came in!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## outlaw_cloud

Rob Fisher said:


> There was... it was this morning!


oh shoot...i missed it again..is there a group or somehow i can keep in touch when theirs a new juice release?


----------



## Rob Fisher

outlaw_cloud said:


> oh shoot...i missed it again..is there a group or somehow i can keep in touch when theirs a new juice release?



There is normally something on at Sir Vape most Saturdays! Sometimes hardware launches and most times a Juice launch or new flavour testing.

Forum http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/sir-vape/
FB Page https://www.facebook.com/sirvape/?fref=ts


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to try Suicide Bunny's Limited Easter Juice! Mmmm not bad at this time of the night... will see how I go with it tomorrow... it's time to hit the sack!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## outlaw_cloud

@robfisher thank you will have to set up alerts for the sir Vape thread on here I think 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

outlaw_cloud said:


> @robfisher thank you will have to set up alerts for the sir Vape thread on here I think
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They also have a Whatsapp group. Just PM @Sir Vape with you number and a request to join.


----------



## rogue zombie

Rob Fisher said:


> Time to try Suicide Bunny's Limited Easter Juice! Mmmm not bad at this time of the night... will see how I go with it tomorrow... it's time to hit the sack!
> View attachment 50004
> View attachment 50005


wow. what flavour is that Suicide Bunny?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

rogue zombie said:


> wow. what flavour is that Suicide Bunny?



Key Lime Pie... not bad for a change...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Right now it's Hardwicks DDD in REO Black




Chocolate donuts with morning cup of coffee. Hehe

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## outlaw_cloud

Andre said:


> They also have a Whatsapp group. Just PM @Sir Vape with you number and a request to join.


Ok cool thank you I'll send a pm to them is there name on here "@sirvape"?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

outlaw_cloud said:


> Ok cool thank you I'll send a pm to them is there name on here "@sirvape"?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yip, but with a space between the "r" and the "V"


----------



## outlaw_cloud

Silver said:


> Yip, but with a space between the "r" and the "V"


With a underscore like this "sir_vape"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

outlaw_cloud said:


> With a underscore like this "sir_vape"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No underscore, just a space
Sir Vape
Like that

The problem with tapatalk is the tagging doesnt bring up the drop down list for you to choose so you need to type it in exactly right


----------



## outlaw_cloud

Ok cool thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E.T.

1st time vapemob pappa smurf on ijust 2 tank 12mg at 0.3 ohm and vapemob mango on atlantis 1 tank 11mg, also 0.3 ohm coil.

Pleasantly suprized both good.


----------



## outlaw_cloud

Vaping on the ijust2 with some Paulies coffee cake with a cleito tank 0.4ohm coil







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mac75

FFS Final descent. Zep2 0.3ohm DSS build. TC 240dc 40w. Nomm nomm nomm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

rogue zombie said:


> wow. what flavour is that Suicide Bunny?



Official description is "_Bunny Season by Suicide Bunny is a limited edition release right in time for Easter that incorporates a smooth, sweet key lime pie flavor mixed in with a freshly baked, warm ooey gooey cookie. Unbelievably well balanced, Bunny Season won't last for long_!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

This, last bit of MMM Ashybac and Paulie's Pistachio Ice cream.
Damn, we're so spoilt with such good local juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Have been vaping DIY Key Lime (not pie) in the forest nymph, but it's just after 5AM so will be switching to one of the DIY coffee vapes pretty soon.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## outlaw_cloud

outlaw_cloud said:


> Vaping on the ijust2 with some Paulies coffee cake with a cleito tank 0.4ohm coil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a quick update on the Paulies coffee cake with the cleito tank I'm getting so much more flavor now on my Vape I get a touch of the cake taste but when I tasted the espresso I think it is I actually felt like I was drinking espresso very keen to try the other flavors from Paulies line on this tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Aaaand... ONE JUICE for me today. All day. And still not tired of it. Half the bottle gone. Sundays are awesome. Mad Hatter by Nostalgia, my first true ADV. Eating cupcakes all day with zero body fat gained. It is like being 7 years old at a birthday party loooool. Loving it. Not allowed many treats or I just blimp out so this is just the BERRIES.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Ernest said:


> Did a slanted vertical coil for the Alex, vaping DIY Strawberry Yogurt.
> 
> View attachment 49957


On pure looks this is one of the nicest mods I have ever seen. Droooool.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

GQ Caviar

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

My first time getting to try out Fogg's Milky Way... (doing it two fisted).

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

DIY Plum infused Tobacco. 

Very nice. I think some Brandy concentrate could make this mindblowing 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Spydro said:


> My first time getting to try out Fogg's Milky Way... (doing it two fisted).


Wow thanks for supporting our juice makers! This is soooo cool of you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

I just killed a bottle of Purple Alien. It was a real treat yum. Now to destroy the bottle of Torus. Saturday. YESSS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vapour Mountain XXX in a ton of Ceramic coil driven tanks!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

rogue zombie said:


> DIY Plum infused Tobacco.
> 
> Very nice. I think some Brandy concentrate could make this mindblowing
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


Not brandy, rum... might just give the combo a whirl myself... tobacco with plums and a rum undertone... sounds YUM.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Lord Vetinari said:


> Not brandy, rum... might just give the combo a whirl myself... tobacco with plums and a rum undertone... sounds YUM.


Oh really Rum hey? thanks i shall try that



Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari

rogue zombie said:


> Oh really Rum hey? thanks i shall try that
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


Already mixed myself a sample hehehehe.... epic idea mate. Except I went for pear instead of plum... lets see what happens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Lord Vetinari said:


> Already mixed myself a sample hehehehe.... epic idea mate. Except I went for pear instead of plum... lets see what happens


Cool, keep us posted

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

DIY Andirondac Algonquin... lovely stuff. So grateful to Andirondac retiring a juice and sharing the recipe! 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## WARMACHINE

Phililip Rocke Creme de La creme in Aromamizer, such a great juice with a tank that does it real justice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro

Vapour Mountain XXX in a GP Piccoloid V3.1 (Piccolo/Spheroid).

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

Nothing to write home about... Is what I vaped today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Torus. TORUS. TOOOORRRRUUUUSSSSS. Killed another bottle. I shall die poor. But happy. Very happy.


----------



## Jarred Karp

Got my Smok 75watt tc mod back today from repairs so, i celebrate with a tank of bowdens mate from five pawns then ADVd some lemon Squid from Mystic Nectar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP

Nom du plume no9 in my aromamizer. Cant stop vaping this stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Milkman, then some milkman and then a little more milkman

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

XXX in Target and Gemini Tanks with cCell ceramic coils... so smooth and awesome!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waine

Mr Foggs Milky Way and At First Flight. The latter is my all time "go to" juice. Went through two tanks in one of my Melo 2 tanks at work today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beastvaper

I'm busy vaping five pawns bowdens mate any thoughts??


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Beastvaper

Five pawns


----------



## Silver

Beastvaper said:


> I'm busy vaping five pawns bowdens mate any thoughts??



Great juice @Beastvaper 
My favourite in the five Pawns range
Did a review many moons ago here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/five-pawns-juice-reviews.t601/#post-8161

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## G-Step

Wiener Vape Co. - Fetch (Currently my ADV, this juice brings so much joy to my life )
Hazeworks - Startup


----------



## Spydro

DIY Voodoo Queen (a smoky, earthy Latakia/Perique NET) in the Price of Darkness... quod princeps tenebrarum.
(all black Reo P67, Nuppin' V2 and Syner)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari

My favorite Nostalgia gear and a DIY apple pie and ice cream from a mate thats just kicking so much ass...



EDIT: Twink'd is a masterpiece. Took me half the bottle to really understand it but now I do... subtelty and beauty. The only words I have. Just wow.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Been vaping a few juices today...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vape_r

@Rob Fisher I'll be glad to take the flawless off your hands if it isn't your cup of tea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vape_r said:


> @Rob Fisher I'll be glad to take the flawless off your hands if it isn't your cup of tea



I may take you up on that... the only one I'm really liking is the Marshmallow Man and probably not enough to buy it again! But I have learnt I need to vape two tank fulls before giving up on a juice... but it's not going too well so far!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_r

Rob Fisher said:


> I may take you up on that... the only one I'm really liking is the Marshmallow Man and probably not enough to buy it again! But I have learnt I need to vape two tank fulls before giving up on a juice... but it's not going too well so far!


Good news for me, I love this juice


----------



## outlaw_cloud

@Rob Fisher how's the marshmallow man? Thinking about picking up a bottle sometime


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

outlaw_cloud said:


> @Rob Fisher how's the marshmallow man? Thinking about picking up a bottle sometime



Very nice... of the 5 bottles of juice I bought it's the only one I have kept and not sold... I'm on tank number 3.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Rob Fisher said:


> I may take you up on that... the only one I'm really liking is the Marshmallow Man and probably not enough to buy it again! But I have learnt I need to vape two tank fulls before giving up on a juice... but it's not going too well so far!


I force myself to finish bottles I dont like teach myself to always taste from the sample tanks looool... Beard 64 was a cruel punishment. Another was this stuff called Bloobies... my word. My face felt like a super clean toilet bowl. Tasted like the smell if urinal it was pretty bad.

I dont buy the cheap American imports any more. I found them all too sweet and no character. Only imports I still buy are Torus from Rocket sheep, and Moondust and Blackbird from Witchers Brew.

For the sweeter fruity/dessert stuff in Californian style, we have Nostalgia e-liquid right here in S.A.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lord Vetinari said:


> For the sweeter fruity/dessert stuff in Californian style, we have Nostalgia e-liquid right here in S.A.



I need to test Nostalgia!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Rob Fisher said:


> I need to test Nostalgia!


My favorites are Mad Hatter (vanilla cupcake just NOM) and Fog Weaver. His earlier works like Morning Glory...meh... but Mad Hatter and Fog Weaver... just YES


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Rob Fisher said:


> I need to test Nostalgia!


@PutRid


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn

I've been Vaping on BLCK Creme de meloa its like a papaya, really getting the kicks from this need to get another bottle ASAP cause I'm almost out (been vaping it on the iStick Pico with the Magma RDA(Magma not recommended for beginners on the Pico since you could end up sinking your 5mm connector))


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just loving the Marshmallow Man!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Been vaping a few juices today...
> View attachment 51552
> View attachment 51553
> View attachment 51554
> View attachment 51555



So what appears to be @hands custom DT's that are color coordinated to the joose packaging. Now I've seen it all... and yes, you ARE unstoppable brother.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> So what appears to be @hands custom DT's that are color coordinated to the joose packaging. Now I've seen it all... and yes, you ARE unstoppable brother.



Hehe... yip I am out of control! My daughter kaks (shouts) me out if my Mods, juice, tanks and drip tips don't match!


----------



## WARMACHINE

Rob Fisher said:


> Been vaping a few juices today...
> View attachment 51552
> View attachment 51553
> View attachment 51554
> View attachment 51555


Anything good out of those new juices ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

WARMACHINE said:


> Anything good out of those new juices ?



People love them all but the only one that remained in the vape cave was Marshmellow Man... it's the only one that appealed to my palate!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Thanks to some on-point and generous advice from @Papa_Lazarou its been a DIY only day. Chocolate cookie and corn flake cereal mixes kicking ass and taking names. The right info... PRICELESS.


----------



## Greyz

Some DIY Dragon Cake. Juice is is a 5/10 but the drip tip is a full frontal 10!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Greyz said:


> Some DIY Dragon Cake. Juice is is a 5/10 but the drip tip is a full frontal 10!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Don't drop it... with all that camo it will disappear!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

Putting some VM Tropical Ice from @Rob Fisher to good use. Mixed some with my DIY Cactus Cooler, am running it on a Clapton build in an Avocado on the the Gold Snow Wolf Mini @ 30W. Almost as good as the XXX was on a P67 Reo in a Cyclone as it also takes the sharp edge off the menthol. So it's a winner. Have another DIY that I'm going to try the Tropical Ice with as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Putting some VM Tropical Ice from @Rob Fisher to good use. Mixed some with my DIY Cactus Cooler, am running it on a Clapton build in an Avocado on the the Gold Snow Wolf Mini @ 30W. Almost as good as the XXX was on a P67 Reo in a Cyclone as it also takes the sharp edge off the menthol. So it's a winner. Have another DIY that I'm going to try the Tropical Ice with as well.



Epic juice in an epic set up! Love the Cactus Trop Ice Cooler! Winner Winner Poultry Dinner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Spydro said:


> Putting some VM Tropical Ice from @Rob Fisher to good use. Mixed some with my DIY Cactus Cooler, am running it on a Clapton build in an Avocado on the the Gold Snow Wolf Mini @ 30W. Almost as good as the XXX was on a P67 Reo in a Cyclone as it also takes the sharp edge off the menthol. So it's a winner. Have another DIY that I'm going to try the Tropical Ice with as well.


Oh please do share this Cactus Cooler if its INW Cactus. 

And not in your typical, massively interesting... but cryptic manner either 

I looooove Cactus 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro

rogue zombie said:


> Oh please do share this Cactus Cooler if its INW Cactus.
> 
> And not in your typical, massively interesting... but cryptic manner either
> 
> I looooove Cactus
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk



I have never used any of the INW concentrates, sorry. 

Adding the Tropical Ice to anything is a shot in the dark, try it out, then adjust to my tastes if it has merit scenario for me. The clue that inspired me to even try was the fruits in XXX that tone down the menthol flavor (that I do not like). Normally I don't vape fruits much, but I could easily vape XXX regularly just as it comes from VM (but not Tropical Ice as is). Next I will be trying some TropIce in a Passion Coconut Cream (that's the shorter name addition I'll use when I add it to something else). I have others it will eventually be tried with as well (a little goes a long ways for me so the menthol does get toned down enough). Adding TropIce is a new twist from the additives I normally use for extreme cool. Have been doing DIY for close to 3 years off and on, mostly on now days again. But I'm still learning new things, and will always be learning new things doing it. Part of the enjoyment of doing it along with being able to make even just subtle changes to one if/when it starts to get tiresome. The Mad Mixologist of sorts that has tried some weird things in the quest for ideal ADV's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

rogue zombie said:


> And not in your typical, massively interesting... but cryptic manner either



Loool I got the same from asking a simple q... told to do a bunch of research etc like I hadnt swallowed half the internet already and just wanted a straight up answer LOOOOOOOL... What can you do the man doesnt like sharing info. EXcept how great the mixes are but who knows really lol.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Vapejoose - Caramel Cheese Cake 3MG (Dripmod & Velocity)
Blends of Distinction - Chocolate Fudge Brownie 3MG (Dripbox)
NCV - Milked 3MG (RX200 & Alliance V2+)
Liqua HP - Sweet Accelerator 3MG (iStick 50W & Origen Genesis V2 MK2 6ML)


----------



## kyle_redbull

Spydro said:


> Putting some VM Tropical Ice from @Rob Fisher to good use. Mixed some with my DIY Cactus Cooler, am running it on a Clapton build in an Avocado on the the Gold Snow Wolf Mini @ 30W. Almost as good as the XXX was on a P67 Reo in a Cyclone as it also takes the sharp edge off the menthol. So it's a winner. Have another DIY that I'm going to try the Tropical Ice with as well.


Please do share ur catus cooler recipe I am trying to find a good menthol diy vape. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Spydro said:


> I have never used any of the INW concentrates, sorry.
> 
> Adding the Tropical Ice to anything is a shot in the dark, try it out, then adjust to my tastes if it has merit scenario for me. The clue that inspired me to even try was the fruits in XXX that tone down the menthol flavor (that I do not like). Normally I don't vape fruits much, but I could easily vape XXX regularly just as it comes from VM (but not Tropical Ice as is). Next I will be trying some TropIce in a Passion Coconut Cream (that's the shorter name addition I'll use when I add it to something else). I have others it will eventually be tried with as well (a little goes a long ways for me so the menthol does get toned down enough). Adding TropIce is a new twist from the additives I normally use for extreme cool. Have been doing DIY for close to 3 years off and on, mostly on now days again. But I'm still learning new things, and will always be learning new things doing it. Part of the enjoyment of doing it along with being able to make even just subtle changes to one if/when it starts to get tiresome. The Mad Mixologist of sorts that has tried some weird things in the quest for ideal ADV's.



Lol... Thank you. I think 

Well you should try INW (Inawera) Cactus. It is beautiful! And I'm pretty sure it would make a great "cooler" too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

I vaped some wabblegum diy bubblegum watermelon not too bad actually missing something 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie

Lord Vetinari said:


> Loool I got the same from asking a simple q... told to do a bunch of research etc like I hadnt swallowed half the internet already and just wanted a straight up answer LOOOOOOOL... What can you do the man doesnt like sharing info. EXcept how great the mixes are but who knows really lol.



Oh I have a sneaking feeling Spydro makes some great juices. He is just worried we are going to bottle his grand recipes and cut him out the profit 

*jokes*


----------



## Spydro

With a bottomless pot of coffee to wash it down.... Patchouli Vanilla in a Target Tank on the VGOD, and Chocolate Almond in a Senio Hybrid alu bronze dripper on a GP PAPS X LUX 18650 (also alu bronze). Dessert vapes are normally not my thing, but the Patchouli Vanilla is an ADV.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chezzig

So Far its been:-
VM4
Paulies Lemon Iced Tea

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Marshmellow Man, Tropical Ice, Milky way and a lot of XXX!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Moliq E-Liquid (Poland) - Delight: Caramel infused YM4. Infriggingcredible. One of the best juices I have ever had. Unique. Simple. Rich. Beautiful.

Dr Crimmy - Key Lime Yoghurt : Not bad. At the price it is great value for sure. Most of my mates are pretty blown away. Tart limey yoghurt very accurate.

Drip The Hype - French Toast: Incredibly accurate. Spot on. Just... too real. I can taste the egg. Madness. Artisinal level but just not for me really.

Rocket Sheep - Torus : Still my favorite juice. Ever. And I dont even like strawberry. Go figure.

ANML - Fury : Absolute masterpiece. A true study in subtlety and beauty. Love it to bits.

DIY chocolate cookie which is coming along nicely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silent Echo

Today was:

XXX in the Subtank nano and Paulies lemon ice tea in the Dripbox.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

rogue zombie said:


> Oh I have a sneaking feeling Spydro makes some great juices. He is just worried we are going to bottle his grand recipes and cut him out the profit
> 
> *jokes*


Dammit I want his Chai recipe. Not gonna stop trying every tactic in the book including trolling.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silent Echo

Lord Vetinari said:


> Dammit I want his Chai recipe. Not gonna stop trying every tactic in the book including trolling.



Damn... The things I would do for a good Chai ejuice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zahz

kyle_redbull said:


> I vaped some wabblegum diy bubblegum watermelon not too bad actually missing something
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Watermelon and sweet strawberry mixed gets you close to the watermelon chappie flavour 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Zahz said:


> Watermelon and sweet strawberry mixed gets you close to the watermelon chappie flavour
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ooh I must try

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

Zahz said:


> Watermelon and sweet strawberry mixed gets you close to the watermelon chappie flavour
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do u have % of each 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zahz

kyle_redbull said:


> Do u have % of each
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Will check up in my recipe book. I made it a while back and don't know off hand. How does the bubblegum flavour taste? Iv seen a few bubble gum recipes which uses grape candy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Zahz said:


> Will check up in my recipe book. I made it a while back and don't know off hand. How does the bubblegum flavour taste? Iv seen a few bubble gum recipes which uses grape candy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not bad bud but I use small % as the higher percentages starts tasting chemical. Hope u shared some recipes in the calling diy thread?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Silent Echo said:


> Damn... The things I would do for a good Chai ejuice.


 if we rally together he cant say no.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

El Toro Cigarillos from House of Liquid - still the best straight NET out there for me.
Tarks Matador - perfect fusion NET.
Paulies Lemon Ice Tea - this guy "kan maar".
Legends Lee by Vapour Mountain - something different, something great.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

More TORUS! And some Fury. And some DIY gear. And some of a mates DIY which just blows any commercial gear right out the water, this weird but awesome creamy watermelon and mango candy bubblegum thing that just makes my mouth water... drrroooooolll.... the man is a total e-liquid Da Vinci.


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> El Toro Cigarillos from House of Liquid - still the best straight NET out there for me.
> Tarks Matador - perfect fusion NET.
> Paulies Lemon Ice Tea - this guy "kan maar".
> Legends Lee by Vapour Mountain - something different, something great.


Epic line-up...



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CosmicGopher

Vaping CRFT Citron Lemon Poundcake in an Aromamizer RDTA V2 on a Koopor Plus mod. One of these days I'd like to try importing one of your excellent SA juices. Really frustrating that we can't get outlander juice in a shop. Last time I bought imported juice was Grants Custard from the UK, because I wanted to try it, just once. Postage....a little steep...lol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro

All DIY... Wormwood Lime Twist, Coconut Ice, Spiced Chai Toranado, and Kick Kola in Reos w/Cyclones, a Manta Hybrid and a NoGain Mesh; and dripping TropIced Blueberry Mojito on a GP PAPS X w/Origen V1 running dual verticals.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari

CosmicGopher said:


> Vaping CRFT Citron Lemon Poundcake in an Aromamizer RDTA V2 on a Koopor Plus mod. One of these days I'd like to try importing one of your excellent SA juices. Really frustrating that we can't get outlander juice in a shop. Last time I bought imported juice was Grants Custard from the UK, because I wanted to try it, just once. Postage....a little steep...lol.




A 30ml bottle of premium costs you around 15 USD right? A bottle of premium South African juice will cost you around 9 USD excluding shipping. Which is expensive to the USA indeed. You will end up paying more than for a bottle of ANML or Rocket Sheep etc. You simply cannot get worse shipping rates than between Africa and America. PRIIICCCEEEYYYY

The math sucks I know. BUT. As far as travel goes, this place is cheap for Americans. Join us for Vapecon in August. Once here you will have a rocking time seeing your dollars multiply by 15 or so lol...


----------



## method1

All DIY today, fiiiiiiinally got some of @Yiannaki 's legendary "tennis biscuit" to check out.

Some of my own DIY "passion peach", some DIY coconut cream & DIY honey cured tobacco.

All on the petri dotmod v2, dual 9 Wrap 24G anarchist Nichrome @ 0.2Ω

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## CosmicGopher

Lord, typically a bottle of "premium" juice runs about $20 to $22 here per 30ml, sometimes more depending on what part of the country you live. That converts to R. 287-316. "House" juice can run about $15 to 17 in my area. Big reason I diy. What makes me shake my head is that alot of folks think this price is normal and will keep shelling out the bucks without question...lol. "VapeRape" is what it is. Would that I could join you guys at Vapecon, that will be a great event...hope folks will post some pics or videos for sure!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

CosmicGopher said:


> Lord, typically a bottle of "premium" juice runs about $20 to $22 here per 30ml, sometimes more depending on what part of the country you live. That converts to R. 287-316. "House" juice can run about $15 to 17 in my area. Big reason I diy. What makes me shake my head is that alot of folks think this price is normal and will keep shelling out the bucks without question...lol. "VapeRape" is what it is. Would that I could join you guys at Vapecon, that will be a great event...hope folks will post some pics or videos for sure!


DIY all the way for me too. I like to support the local producers and vendors though. Great little scene.


----------



## shaunnadan

idiom - drip of faith for this morning 

really enjoying the coconut

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75

Opus overture. Not bad. Still prefer eclipse in the morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Diluted "BlackBobas"
Because I am on rationing of these two awesome juices
18mg PG/VG base in the Reo bottle and just about 1ml of Blakbird and 1ml of Bobas Bounty
These are so flavourful that the dilutiion hardly makes a difference
Just dont want to dilute the nic, hence the 18mg PG/VG (from ValleyVapour, which rocks by the way)


----------



## rogue zombie

CosmicGopher said:


> Lord, typically a bottle of "premium" juice runs about $20 to $22 here per 30ml, sometimes more depending on what part of the country you live. That converts to R. 287-316. "House" juice can run about $15 to 17 in my area. Big reason I diy. What makes me shake my head is that alot of folks think this price is normal and will keep shelling out the bucks without question...lol. "VapeRape" is what it is. Would that I could join you guys at Vapecon, that will be a great event...hope folks will post some pics or videos for sure!



Ye we're very fortunate that South Africa is small enough that if you moan, you will be heard.
So luckily our premium local juice manufacturers price their juice at a reasonable margin.


----------



## Stevape;)

Today its a DIY Strawberry Cheesecake.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DamianDB

Rob Fisher said:


> It would be interesting to know what everyone vapes (Juice wise) each day... one juice all day or multiple?
> 
> Most of the day I used VM Menthol Ice like I always do... but did quite a bit of VM Pineapple and then a little VM Choc Mint and my VM Candyfloss is always a treat! Using topQ menthol at the moment because my VM Menthol Ice has reached Code Red status... just hope the bulk purchase arrives before the weekend!



Vaping Vapour Mountain XXX 3mg - all day, everyday! Simply amazing! Def my favorite Joose.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

DamianDB said:


> Vaping Vapour Mountain XXX 3mg - all day, everyday! Simply amazing! Def my favorite Joose.


Most welcome to the forum. You can vote here for your favourite juice. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some juice testing of the Foggs Range with @Martin pearman who is now on his way down to @Sir Vape to buy some!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Schnappie

Some Paulies Pear and Paulies Guava as wifey wanted me to start consuming more fruit from today ​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Greyz

Had one tank of DIY Cookies and Cream. Dripped Dairy Queen and Flash Fried. Followed by 2 tanks of Snatch's Dairy Queen, man this stuff is good! Makes me wish I had gotten 100ml.

Wish all Mondays were this flavourful!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

DIY Candy Cane during the day

Delicious DIY Cocoa and Toasted Almond Tobacco now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## method1

rogue zombie said:


> Toasted Almond Tobacco



 need to try that!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> need to try that!


Anytime bud...

But you don't dig FA Virginia, and the Base is that.

I'm sure you could replace that portion, I suppose.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1

Well, maybe you did something with virginia i couldn't do - my attempts tasted like soaking a cigarette in a cup of water

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> Well, maybe you did something with virginia i couldn't do - my attempts tasted like soaking a cigarette in a cup of water


Lol... I remember you said so. 

I do always add 0.35 Perique black to it, but still I just like the Virginia. 



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenyZA

Mr Hardwicks Smacaroon, Hazeworks Scream, NCV Strawb and NVC Burst with a stiff hit of Menthol ( just to help with the sinus a bit)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

My first DIY - Peach Ice Tea, recipe courtesy of @Ernest. After some curing it really hits the spot.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Ernest

Andre said:


> My first DIY - Peach Ice Tea, recipe courtesy of @Ernest. After some curing it really hits the spot.



I love it. Already gone through 350ml of it on the RM2 and still vape it every day. I do rotate a lot of other flavors daily, but this is still my favorite. Glad you like it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Slug Juice Lemon DIY by @ET... Ooooo so lekker! I managed to steal the test bottle... that is actually a bit of a lie because ET gave it to me out of the goodness of his heart!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Slug Juice Lemon DIY by @ET... Ooooo so lekker! I managed to steal the test bottle... that is actually a bit of a lie because ET gave it to me out of the goodness of his heart!
> View attachment 52581


I need that recipe please @ET.


----------



## LeonG

Some Mr Hardwicks Smacaroon that was left on the shelf for a while. Finally bought a bottle of 0mg to dilute my 6mg that I got when I started vaping. The taste is much better on a 3mg imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

In the GEM tank (always loaded with LP Extra) on a SX Mini





Bottom feeding from a Reo to an Origen Little 16 BF





Loving this in the Theorem on a iStick Pico





Also a Reo and OL16 (VM Legends Lee)





Permanent carry in my Woodvil with Rogue BF

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


>



Ohhhh Matador... the beautiful unicorn of the tobaccos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

KlutcH said:


> Voodoo Juice - Zombie Blood - Subtle banana with a whack of strawberry and something mysterious to smooth out the edges
> Mixed with some Voodoo Juice - Subzero - ice cold menthol for this summers day
> 
> Awesome combination!




I just saw this post from January.
Are you serious or joking @KlutcH ?
I would not have mixed a menthol ice like voodoo subzero with anything.
Can this really work?


----------



## DrSirus-88

Today, all day long. 

Just way way to good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## PrinceVlad

brotiform said:


>


Have you tried the Apricot Jam Doughnut?

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## brotiform

Yes sir , and it's yummy. All 3 are fantastic imho


----------



## Lord Vetinari

ELP Special Reserve. Quite a surprise. Definite ADV because I have dripped nothing else for two days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silent Echo

Braai time with some good whisky and vaping. Hazeworks Scream with a bit of hazelnut cigar. Delicious.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

Crossroads Tobacco


----------



## skola

DIY Chocolate Milk
DIY Vanilla Chai Latte
VM - XXX

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tropical Ice, XXX, Paulie Strawberry Lemon Cake, Fizzy Passion Fruit and Lemonade, OFE Cool Menthol and Trinity!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deckie

Orion - Northern Star
Paulies - Apricot Jam Doughnut
Paulies - Coffee Cake
Creamy Clouds - Passion Fruit & Lemonade


----------



## Spydro

DIY's in Reos... Coffee Tobacco, Kona Koffee Kick, Coconut Coffee Creme, Patchouli, Chamomile and Pumpkin Velvet; DIY's in tanks... Patchouli and English Toffee; and as a palate cleanser in a Woodvil 14500 VM Tropical Ice straight up with no additives. Even I am surprised @Rob Fisher, but I still could never do it as an ADV straight because of the menthol taste. Maybe I'll try adding my DIY Coconut NEF to it to see if that knocks the menthol down like the fruits do in XXX.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> DIY's in Reos... Coffee Tobacco, Kona Koffee Kick, Coconut Coffee Creme, Patchouli, Chamomile and Pumpkin Velvet; DIY's in tanks... Patchouli and English Toffee; and as a palate cleanser in a Woodvil 14500 VM Tropical Ice straight up with no additives. Even I am surprised @Rob Fisher, but I still could never do it as an ADV straight because of the menthol taste. Maybe I'll try adding my DIY Coconut NEF to it to see if that knocks the menthol down like the fruits do in XXX.



Tropical Ice saved my life @Spydro! <dramatic drum roll>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrSirus-88

Paulies coffee cake, white lion (rebel lion range), the Belt (Orion), Smackaroon (MrHardwicks)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig

Deckie said:


> Orion - Northern Star
> Paulies - Apricot Jam Doughnut
> Paulies - Coffee Cake
> Creamy Clouds - Passion Fruit & Lemonade


 Im about to send an order for the passion lemonade & Apricot Jam Donuts.. your thoughts @Deckie


----------



## Deckie

Chezzig said:


> Im about to send an order for the passion lemonade & Apricot Jam Donuts.. your thoughts @Deckie


Order it ......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DrSirus-88

Apricot jam donuts is amazing. Order it for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Simple pretty standard rotation today

-Strawberry Ice keeping me company while working on the computer (in the Lemo1 and the Subtank Mini)
-BlackBird and Bobas mix in the Reo/RM2 every now and then
-And two drip sessions with Paulie's Coffee Cake in the DogeV2 just to mix it up - and fog things up

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Simple pretty standard rotation today
> 
> -Strawberry Ice keeping me company while working on the computer (in the Lemo1 and the Subtank Mini)
> -BlackBird and Bobas mix in the Reo/RM2 every now and then
> -And two drip sessions with Paulie's Coffee Cake in the DogeV2 just to mix it up - and fog things up


@Paulie's Coffee Cake really does like power, a dripper seems to be the right place for it. At first I tried it in a few tanks and wasn't getting the hype, then tried it on a pair of 5mm Notch coils in the Twisted Messes.... so much of awesome flavour, and yes, I know that look from the wife all too well

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Cerberus

I'm really loving Milk Lab Hakka berry and Vaporfi cloud candy


----------



## WARMACHINE

Luscious Fog - Introvert


----------



## KarlDP

NCV Trinity all day long. LOL ..


----------



## Clouder

As always XXX, and I decided to try out my newly acquired Vapour Mountain Banana Cream.. Man! It is seriously delicious!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KlutcH

SAVaper said:


> I just saw this post from January.
> Are you serious or joking @KlutcH ?
> I would not have mixed a menthol ice like voodoo subzero with anything.
> Can this really work?



Yep pretty serious it made a good combo


----------



## PrinceVlad

Trying the Tsunami on the Ijust battery for today

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

PrinceVlad said:


> Trying the Tsunami on the Ijust battery for today
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


Looks Good!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

*Ice Cream Man Da Bomb*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mac75

If you like bakers choice assorted. Then you will love this vape. Esp the pink wafers 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

I have got to get me some of these juice


----------



## Jannas

Soooo I finished a 30ml Der Galgen - Mango meringue in 2 days , damn this stuff is good


----------



## RiaanRed

All coiled Out - YoYo!
Really amzing


----------



## SkollieG

Delicious Saturday

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sore throat and flu... so menthols only for me for a while... XXX in the Serpent Mini!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Pixstar

Rob Fisher said:


> Sore throat and flu... so menthols only for me for a while... XXX in the Serpent Mini!
> View attachment 54279


Keen to hear your thoughts on the Serpent Mini if you don't mind Rob.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pixstar said:


> Keen to your hear thoughts on the Serpent Mini if you don't mind Rob.



It's very nice @Pixstar! I wasn't gonna buy one because small tanks are not my thing... hate refilling all the time... but I really like the look of the Serpent Mini and in a moment of weakness at Sir Vape yesterday I couldn't help myself. I have been using it quite a bit because it looks so cute on the Nugget and I need to test the Nugget as well... they are beautiful together and I'm amazed at how good the vape is and how well the Nugget battery is holding up at 35 watts. As always one of the tings they send me over the edge is leaking and this tank hasn't leaked one bit... not even a tiny bit... I would be quite happy putting this outfit in my pocket... good airflow as well... top fill piece of cake.

The Serpent Mini is a keeper for me... it impresses me no end... it ticks all the box's other than size and I can live with that because I'm keeping it for the Nugget! 

Bottom line is it's a Chicken Dinner.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Sore throat and flu... so menthols only for me for a while... XXX in the Serpent Mini!
> View attachment 54279



Lol @Rob Fisher , is that a big juice bottle or a small mod 
Or both
Hehe

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Pixstar

Rob Fisher said:


> It's very nice @Pixstar! I wasn't gonna buy one because small tanks are not my thing... hate refilling all the time... but I really like the look of the Serpent Mini and in a moment of weakness at Sir Vape yesterday I couldn't help myself. I have been using it quite a bit because it looks so cute on the Nugget and I need to test the Nugget as well... they are beautiful together and I'm amazed at how good the vape is and how well the Nugget battery is holding up at 35 watts. As always one of the tings they send me over the edge is leaking and this tank hasn't leaked one bit... not even a tiny bit... I would be quite happy putting this outfit in my pocket... good airflow as well... top fill piece of cake.
> 
> The Serpent Mini is a keeper for me... it impresses me no end... it ticks all the box's other than size and I can live with that because I'm keeping it for the Nugget!
> 
> Bottom line is it's a Chicken Dinner.


Thanks for that, agree with you 100%. Have you still got your Mini Volt? Works well with the Serpent Mini at higher ohms.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pixstar said:


> Thanks for that, agree with you 100%. Have you still got your Mini Volt? Works well with the Serpent Mini at higher ohms.



Nope I let the Mini Volt go quite soon after getting it...


----------



## Pixstar

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope I let the Mini Volt go quite soon after getting it...


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Silver

Just loaded

For the first time...

ELP Special Reserve 12mg in REO Black




Drip tip from @hands is looking gorgeous.

Got this juice a while back (at the last vape meet) so it's well steeped. Given that it won the tobacco category at the 2016 ECIGSSA juice awards I am quite embarrassed it took me so long to get to it. 

Time to vape it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Pixstar

Silver said:


> Just loaded
> 
> For the first time...
> 
> ELP Special Reserve 12mg in REO Black
> 
> View attachment 54281
> 
> 
> Drip tip from @hands is looking gorgeous.
> 
> Got this juice a while back (at the last vape meet) so it's well steeped. Given that it won the tobacco category at the 2016 ECIGSSA juice awards I am quite embarrassed it took me so long to get to it.
> 
> Time to vape it


Look forward to your review on it. One of my favourites.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Pixstar said:


> Look forward to your review on it. One of my favourites.



Thanks @Pixstar 
- lol - so many juices to review - such little time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

Silver said:


> Thanks @Pixstar
> - lol - so many juices to review - such little time


And with your in-depth reviews, you need plenty time lol. But that's what we like about them.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Pixstar said:


> And with your in-depth reviews, you need plenty time lol. But that's what we like about them.



Thanks 

Writing the review itself is pretty quick. 
Its the weeks of vaping and taking notes and thinking about it which takes time - but i do enjoy that

The other thing is trying different coils and setups - in some cases you nail it first time - but sometimes that can be a bit of a pain - and takes too much time...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

It's been an Avocado night rotating 3 of my 5 all night long running my DIY's... Wormwood, Spiked Nog and Iced Spicy Chai made from my own spice NEF's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Note to @Stroodlepuff! I have been testing this OFE Cool Menthol as requested and it's very very nice... sweet Menthol is how I would describe it and most vapable. I'm just sorry the sample bottle was so small! I have been vaping it on and off everyday since you gave it to me. It's probably the best imported Menthol I have tasted! Strong enough for me and smooth enough to go in a Sub Ohm Tank! It's in the Captain America Tiffany Blue Snow Wolf and Target Tank!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

Do like blue on blue on blue on blue @Rob Fisher.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Do like blue on blue on blue on blue @Rob Fisher.



Chicks dig it when you do Matchy Matcherson! Babe Magnet device!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Alex

Paulies - Apricot Jam Donut
Vapour Mountain - Tropical Ice
Vape Elixir - Pure Tobacco

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Glad to hear that @Rob Fisher. 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Chicks dig it when you do Matchy Matcherson! Babe Magnet device!



Madison likes big (I don't think color matters), so you ought to put your biggest tank on me thinks.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Clouder



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Casper

VM Tropical ICE @ 14Mg for me!!

Awesome!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StevenToast

Picked up some Juicy Pear and Caramel today, and I must say its one of my favourite juices so far!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

DIY Castle Long clone by @rogue zombie 
DIY Peach & Guava Ice Tea by @Ernest 
DIY Looma by @Andre 
DIY Coffee by @Andre

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> DIY Castle Long clone by @rogue zombie
> DIY Peach & Guava Ice Tea by @Ernest
> DIY Looma by @Andre
> DIY Coffee by @Andre



And still... vaping like a boss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cait

I have officially moved away from Liqua... I know I know it took a while...

Now I vape Orion The Belt when I get a sweets craving (Late afternoon and after dinner - I no longer need that chocolate haha)

And during the day I vape Incognito 12mg and Pure tobacco 0mg 70/30 mixed from Vape Elixir


----------



## brotiform

NCV Trinity 
Vapour Mountain VM4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tropical Ice
XXX
Slug Juice by @ET

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mark121m

Orion - All Coiled YoYo Out 30ml

Then a buddy hooked me up with a Delicious 100ml bottle of Fruit Loops and a 50ml Strawberry Ice cream and 50ml Peanut butter n Custard. Wow what amZing flav
Ready for a Month of Vaping
And didn't even break the bank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Hmmm...

Thanks to @Sickboy77 , some Cap 'n Crunch menthol for my pre 05h00 snack this morning, then onto some Orion Asteroid, and in all honesty it will be XXX time in 30 minutes (although a tank may have already snuck it's way into my hand today).


----------



## Cerberus

Got some Vaporfi Cloud Candy going in an Aspire Cleito and its tastes awesome!
Need to get me some VM XXX

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CloudSurfer

Rocking some Idiom Dripp the bullet in my TfG2 tanks a little thirsty but the flavors great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tropical Ice to start... then some XXX and now this...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Maknash

NCV Trinity by far my new favorite
Wiener Vape Co Dogs Life
Orion Milky way


----------



## Spydro

In the wee hours this morning mostly two fisting DIY Iced Nog and Wackykonda.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jannas

Raspado by Oneup Vapor. A smooth watermelon and fresh summer fruits vape.






Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

Vaping some tasty diy juice tonight

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ShamZ

ET said:


> Vaping some tasty diy juice tonight
> 
> 
> View attachment 56227



And I vouch your DIY juices are world class @ET ! Your wine gums have been amazing these past 2 days.

Today wine gums by @ET, most spot on flavour
VM XXX
VM VM4

Now to settle in with some Scream

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Soprono

Ahh tried Tropical Ice, XXX and peach ice tea and really not enjoying them, Tropical is prop the fav if I had to choose. Sitting with 300ML of the stuff now haha.


----------



## WDE

Finally bought myself some of Paulies Coffee Cake (even put in my favourite build just to test it out). All I can say is, I'm now a huge Paulies fan

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre

DIY Ginger Black tea, recipe courtesy of @Papa_Lazarou. Great for a change of pace.
DIY Tobacco - a very promising work in progress.
DIY Kiwi Lime Energy - far too sweet for me, much tweaking required.
DIY Apple Peach Sparkle - perfect refresher.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> DIY Ginger Black tea, recipe courtesy of @Papa_Lazarou. Great for a change of pace.
> DIY Tobacco - a very promising work in progress.
> DIY Kiwi Lime Energy - far too sweet for me, much tweaking required.
> DIY Apple Peach Sparkle - perfect refresher.



You are now a DIY Specialist @Andre!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paulie

WDE said:


> Finally bought myself some of Paulies Coffee Cake (even put in my favourite build just to test it out). All I can say is, I'm now a huge Paulies fan
> View attachment 56796



Glad you like it  Love the pic and the build!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Andre said:


> DIY Ginger Black tea, recipe courtesy of @Papa_Lazarou. Great for a change of pace.
> DIY Tobacco - a very promising work in progress.
> DIY Kiwi Lime Energy - far too sweet for me, much tweaking required.
> DIY Apple Peach Sparkle - perfect refresher.



Great to see you getting into this man!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CloudSurfer

At the moment some GQ eclipse 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Paulie's Strawberry Lemon Cake in Petri Gold on top of @AntzModz Orange!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silent Echo

XXX in the Gemini and Evic mini
DIY Fruity Marshmallow in the Velocity mini and Noisy Cricket
DIY Rich Creamy Chai in the Griffin 25 and Sig213
Pebbles by Glas in the Theorem and Snow Wolf mini
Introvert in the Dripbox

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Frikkie6000

Love my DIY Red Licorice during the day (Red Vines are so lekker ! ) and what ever I have in the drawer at night. don't have so many mods and tanks like you guys here  just the one haha but I am not complaining !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mac75

Frikkie6000 said:


> Love my DIY Red Licorice during the day (Red Vines are so lekker ! ) and what ever I have in the drawer at night. don't have so many mods and tanks like you guys here  just the one haha but I am not complaining !



Flavour and nic fix satisfaction comes from just one setup IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frikkie6000

Mac75 said:


> Flavour and nic fix satisfaction comes from just one setup IMO.



I have only the one and it works well with all Juices. been on the Tornado the past few weeks and it's just amazing with flavor !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm really trying to find some more juices as ADV's and @ET's Slug Juice is a real winner for me... I have a sneaky suspicion that Slug Juice may see the light of day commercially... this is good news for me!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Slug Juice is a real winner for me... I have a sneaky suspicion that Slug Juice may see the light of day commercially... this is good news for me!
> View attachment 56919



Bet the slugs and not happy to hear that. 

Good to see you interested in trying more DIY...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spydro

Have been using some of the SA liquids during the wee hours this morning in rotation on Reos and TC mods with other DIY liquids. Right now the main focus is on the VM XXX that I finally set up a Melo III 4ml tank with 0.9Ω cCell for.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## WDE

So after being impressed by coffee cake yesterday, decided I had to try some of Paulies Pistachio Ice Cream (another winner). Really enjoyed it with my coffee today. That's pretty much the face I make when trying some new flavours

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CraftyZA

All day long, I vaped my own castle long derivative, that actually trumps castle long. same profile, just perfected 5P recipe for them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Zahz

Paulie said:


> Glad you like it  Love the pic and the build!



Also tried @Paulie coffee cake and it was amazing. Very unique and divine. Great stuff! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## GreenyZA

My day's flavours






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GreenyZA

My complete daily rotation






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

NCV Trinity 75% Menthol Ice 25%

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ET

Today i vaped a few tasty sample international juices and some hazeworks scream. Love my job

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silent Echo

Rob Fisher post: 382574 said:


> I'm really trying to find some more juices as ADV's and @ET's Slug Juice is a real winner for me... I have a sneaky suspicion that Slug Juice may see the light of day commercially... this is good news for me!
> View attachment 56919



Uncle Rob, how would you describe the slug juice flavour profile?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silent Echo said:


> Uncle Rob, how would you describe the slug juice flavour profile?



Fruit Loops with lemon... Fruit pastilles, sweet but tangy, smooth, refreshing yet fun!


Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Silent Echo said:


> XXX in the Gemini and Evic mini
> DIY Fruity Marshmallow in the Velocity mini and Noisy Cricket
> DIY Rich Creamy Chai in the Griffin 25 and Sig213
> Pebbles by Glas in the Theorem and Snow Wolf mini
> Introvert in the Dripbox
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 56891



Impessive arsenal @Silent Echo !
Which of those setups is your favourite?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silent Echo

i8 Silver said:


> Impessive arsenal @Silent Echo !
> Which of those setups is your favourite?



Now that is a difficult question 
I would have to say it's a tie between the Sigelei 213 and Griffin or the Noisy Cricket with a good RDA.

By the way, what time will you be at Vape King on Saturday? Would like to meet a few of the guys.


----------



## Silver

Silent Echo said:


> [QUOTe Silver, post: 382866, member: 64"]Impessive arsenal @Silent Echo !
> Which of those setups is your favourite?



Now that is a difficult question 
I would have to say it's a tie between the Sigelei 213 and Griffin or the Noisy Cricket with a good RDA.

By the way, what time will you be at Vape King on Saturday? Would like to meet a few of the guys.[/QUOTE]

Ah, interesting. Would love it if you could bring the Griffin/sig and noisy cricket with a good dripper along - would love to try if thats okay...

As for the VK launch, not sure exactly but will more than likely be there at start time (whatever that is) and stay for quite a number of hours...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoeHS1

Rob Fisher said:


> NCV Trinity 75% Menthol Ice 25%
> View attachment 56953


I tasted the Trinity on friends vape earlier. Awesome flavour, now I just need to get some for myself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silent Echo

@Silver of course you can try out the gear! We are vape family after all

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vaping Kicks Ash

Drip The Hype - Vape Cake, Vapertreats - Cupcake Man, Mr Hardwicks - Debbie Does Donuts, Paulies - Strawberry Lemon Cake and Pompous Pom - Strawberry Shortcake


----------



## Spydro

At the moment finishing up the fills of 5 SA liquids in 5 Melo III tanks on Pico and Snow Wolf Mini TC Mods. Except for the one running XXX, as they empty they are being replaced by Reos running DIY liquids and a couple of the SA liquids.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stephen

3 juices today:

Custards Last Stand by Nicoticket
Radioactive by Nicoticket
Trinity by NCV

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Tom

Milky-O
Treats
Crispy Treats

all 3 really good juices. New stuff came in this weekend

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rogue zombie

Father's Day menu for the day

DIY Gush Clone 
DIY Dr.Pepper
DIY HIC'S Borra Borra White 

Great day!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raslin

On a capers tongue cleanser. Day one, cherry blast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

DIY HIC's Bora Bora White Tobacco, the bees knees.
DIY Shaner's Apple Peach Sparkle, fizzy Peach delight.
DIY HIC's Limoncello Torrone Parfait, stunning lemon and nougat with honey dessert.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

Raslin said:


> On a capers tongue cleanser. Day one, cherry blast.



There is an idea... Steep capers in vodka, slowly reduce, then add pg. mix base and nic, then vape. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheVapeApe

DIY Mountain Dew

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jannas

DIY "fireballs sweets" - reminiscing l.a.b. 

DIY "holy peach coolness" - blend of different peaches with a hint of koolada

DIY Crispy treats - to add some sweetness to the mix

Hope all you father's had a epic father's day, like me 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro

So far this morning it's been DIY Brazilian Coffee & DIY Voodoo Queen (a Latakia NET) in Reos.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I envy you all with all the different juices you enjoy... I wish I could get to LOVE more than 2-3 Juices on an ADV basis!


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> I envy you all with all the different juices you enjoy... I wish I could get to LOVE more than 2-3 Juices on an ADV basis!



No need to bro... DIY is not all that hard. Just takes some research and the will to dive in to find what you do and don't like.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> No need to bro... DIY is not all that hard. Just takes some research and the will to dive in to find what you do and don't like.



Gonna give it a go this week methinks... have all the crap... just need to do some mixing and testing!


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Gonna give it a go this week methinks... have all the crap... just need to do some mixing and testing!



Start with recommended flavor percentages, and just one flavor at a time (start on the lower end of the range as you can always add more to taste). Once you have a flavor nailed do another and another until you have the fixings to do a more complex recipe with them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RA Seedat

Trinity by ncv

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moolies86

Debbie does donuts and Paulie's coffee cake

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform

Vapour Mountain VM4 , Debbie Does Donuts and Hazeworks Scream

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz

DIY Faego by mate @Sickboy77 in the Smok Stick Plus.
DIY Gush Clone in the Nano, new recipe going to tried tomorrow can't wait.
DIY Bombies Nana Cream in the Sapor.

DIY life sure is goooood!


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Amazing when you drop a bit of this into a bit of that...

Coffee Donuts

@Paulie's tasty coffee cake with a few drops of @method1's amazing DDD

Wow what a combination. Coffee infused with Choc donuts. Delicious

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Neal

Being in UK at moment have been trying out some premiums I have not seen our side of world. Got a bottle of Tonix Cherry Almond (American import) and must say it is absolutely delightful, if a bit expensive. My only concern is that Tonix is an anagram of Toxin. Perhaps they need a new marketing department. This liquid is the best I have tried in last month, but I am missing my Paulie's Pistachio Ice Cream fix like an addict going cold turkey. Must remember to stock up a little better on next trip.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chezzig

brotiform said:


> Vapour Mountain VM4 , Debbie Does Donuts and Hazeworks Scream


 VM4 is my all day Vape.. Love seeing other people enjoying it too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dane

This morning I have some DIY Fruit Loops Cereal Milk in the Tornado tank and DIY Cinnamon Cookie with Custard in the Avo. Really enjoying the Cinnamon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today and everyday is a XXX day for me along with some Tropical Ice.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dane

Rob Fisher said:


> Today and everyday is a XXX day for me along with some Tropical Ice.



Lol, I really need to get some of this XXX, I feel like I am missing out on something incredible!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Switchy

Well, if it has a Vapour Mountain label on it, I can almost guarantee you it will be good

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ar53n1c

Creamy clouds - Milky Strawberry Ice cream

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape Starter

Creamy Clouds - Fizzy
NCV- Redrish


----------



## Andre

Witchers Brew Blackbird
DIY Mojito
DIY Apple & Peach Sparkle
DIY Coffee to die for

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chezzig

VM4 all day so far, like most days  will switch to XXX for the drive home and then back to VM4 for the evening.

Creature of habit me... lol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

Chezzig said:


> VM4 all day so far, like most days  will switch to XXX for the drive home and then back to VM4 for the evening.
> 
> Creature of habit me... lol.


Nice to see you're still floating around @Chezzig

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chezzig

Stosta said:


> Nice to see you're still floating around @Chezzig


 Always @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

Snatch Dairy Queen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheVapeApe

Been on @Sickboy77 Apple Cake since Saturday and will be filling my last tank of it tonight


----------



## TheVapeApe

TheVapeApe said:


> Been on @Sickboy77 Apple Cake since Saturday and will be filling my last tank of it tonight


Very good job man it gets better and better


----------



## Greyz

TheVapeApe said:


> Very good job man it gets better and better



Dude, you had a full 50ml when I left you on Saturday! Did you buy a new Smok tank I don't know about?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wian

seven sins cinnamon from (vape bos) i think i found my new best flavour


----------



## Boktiet

Paulie's Guava and now having some VK watermelon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheVapeApe

Greyz said:


> Dude, you had a full 50ml when I left you on Saturday! Did you buy a new Smok tank I don't know about?



Did someone say "RDTA"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed

Tried some Dream Berry Cream and I am Very impressed so far







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm not a big fan of cinnamon... and I had given up finding a donut vape that actually tasted like donuts... so when I was given a 100ml bottle of CID (Cinnamon Donuts and cold vanilla ice cream) for judging the cloud comp at Ohm my ECig on the weekend I thought it would be another bottle destined to the collection of meh juices... then I tasted it in one of the guys drippers and it perked my interest... it actually tastes like the Woolies donuts and ice cream... but I have liked a juice on initial taste and bought a bottle and when I got home it was meh...

But this Durban made Juice (By @Sickboy77) is pretty damn good... I have it in a Target Pro Tank with a 0.6Ω cCell and am enjoying a break from my menthols...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm not a big fan of cinnamon... and I had given up finding a donut vape that actually tasted like donuts... so when I was given a 100ml bottle of CID (Cinnamon Donuts and cold vanilla ice cream) for judging the cloud comp at Ohm my ECig on the weekend I thought it would be another bottle destined to the collection of meh juices... then I tasted it in one of the guys drippers and it perked my interest... it actually tastes like the Woolies donuts and ice cream... but I have liked a juice on initial taste and bought a bottle and when I got home it was meh...
> 
> But this Durban made Juice (By @Sickboy77) is pretty damn good... I have it in a Target Pro Tank with a 0.6Ω cCell and am enjoying a break from my menthols...
> View attachment 59906


Thanks for the kind words Rob, glad you liking it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Deckie

Now you've caught my interest @Rob Fisher . @Sickboy77 ... How does one lay one's hands on a bottle. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Deckie said:


> Now you've caught my interest @Rob Fisher . @Sickboy77 ... How does one lay one's hands on a bottle. Thanks in advance.



I guess a PM to @Sickboy77 would work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Witchers Brew Blackbird
> DIY Mojito
> DIY Apple & Peach Sparkle
> DIY Coffee to die for



@Andre I am very interested to hear about the DIY coffee. Is it strong and dark or more milky? 

Am always on the lookout for coffee vapes and also for my mom.


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> @Andre I am very interested to hear about the DIY coffee. Is it strong and dark or more milky?
> 
> Am always on the lookout for coffee vapes and also for my mom.


In between.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75

DIY vanilla cookies n cream


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mac75

DIY marshmallow shortbread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez

PB3 and CC Juicy Pear all day.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m

Using my Rx200 Black with my twistedmessesv2 
PUFFYPUFFS Native Turkish delight.
@Kaos thanks for the awesome service

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

Milky Strawberry today...

Waiting for my 100ml Creme Soda Float to arrive from Cloud Lounge...

Thanks to the Giveaway on Saturday night!

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Roodt

Been having the wife's DIY coffee the whole day, and it is gooooood....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## moonunit

Some DIY blueberry milk, on its third revision and DIY apple pie on its fourth revision.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

*VM Strawberry and extra menthol* -
So crisp in the Lemo1 - so refreshing
Long restricted lung hits - menthol burn - mmmmm...

Never seem to tire of this vape

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lushen

Silver said:


> VM Strawberry and extra menthol -
> So crisp in the Lemo1 - so refreshing
> Long restricted lung hits - menthol burn - mmmmm...



I can really relate to the awesome menthol burn, especially in winter.

I vaped my DIY today, watermelon mint
8% watermelon candy
1.5% menthol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Lushen said:


> I can really relate to the awesome menthol burn, especially in winter.
> 
> I vaped my DIY today, watermelon mint
> 8% watermelon candy
> 1.5% menthol



That sounds awesome @Lushen !
Would love to try that - but maybe with more menthol 

Ps - i added a photo to the above post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

Vm XXX mixed with some VM Tropical ice. Mmmmmenthol yumminess

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lushen

Silver said:


> That sounds awesome @Lushen !
> Would love to try that - but maybe with more menthol
> 
> Ps - i added a photo to the above post


 
I initially had 3% menthol in my first mix, but it was too much for me on a sub ohm setup.
If you are using the Lemo 1 with anything above 1 Ohm, then you can definitely up the menthol.

BTW, it is a good shake and vape.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Andre

DIY Bora Bora White with 2 drops of FA Dark Vapure added to the 5 ml in the Reo bottle. Tobacco bliss!
DIY Coffee. It think this is it! Starbucks Boeretroos.
DIY Wild Blueberry. Perfect Blueberry for my taste.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape Starter

The Lungbrewery - Pangalactic Gargleblaster awesome juice and my new favourite!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapester Steve

Milkman Original, some loaded glazed doughnuts and Paulies coffee cake. They all go so well together!!! mixing up in my dotmod makes for some good all day vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75

DIY milk chocolate turkish delight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Aasif cape vape

Got some free time and rewicked these two beauts, The cupcake man in the Mage on the Minikin and @Yusuf Cape Vaper DIY melon menthol in the avo on the Rxs 
Lovin it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

DIY Corpse Reviver
DIY Malibu Creamsicle
5P Bowdens Mate

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ernest

Andre said:


> DIY Bora Bora White with 2 drops of FA Dark Vapure added to the 5 ml in the Reo bottle. Tobacco bliss!
> DIY Coffee. It think this is it! Starbucks Boeretroos.
> DIY Wild Blueberry. Perfect Blueberry for my taste.



Would love to try that Coffee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Ernest said:


> Would love to try that Coffee


Still tweaking, but as you know the tweaks never end. Shall PM you the recipe.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MrPresident

Hazeworks Scream ...   

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Diluted Blackbird with menthol - and it's lovely!




In the REO Bottle I put the following :

About 4ml of 18mg PG/VG 50/50
Just a light squeeze of 18mg Blackbird (about 0.5-1ml)
7 drops of VM Menthol concentrate

Shake and vape

The final liquid is nowhere near as dark as blackbird. It's a very strong flavour so it still comes through nicely despite not a lot of it in the mix. The menthol makes it lovely.

At this rate my remaining Blackbird stock will keep me going for quite a while!

It is a tad strong at 18mg so next time I may aim to bring it down a bit. Lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spydro

At the moment a DIY/NEF I made about 3 hours ago from a small sample package of La Sonrisa coffee beans from the high slopes of the Coto Brus Canton of Costa Rica near the Panama border and Parque Nacional La Amistad. It's a medium body coffee with essence of toasted almonds and cacao added so has some sweetness on exhale. Not my norm for coffee's, especially with cacao, but a pleasant change maybe from my strong coffee's.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro

In the wee hours this morning it was mostly some DIY Spicy Nog in an Avo24 on a Minikin V1.5, and I chased it with a drink I normally only make for the holidays sometimes, home made egg nog & Peppermint Schnappes. Was like a cool Christmas on a hot July night until I ran out of nog and schnappes.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Vape King Grape Soda in the Aio.

Really like this juice. Reminds me so much of Fanta Grape. Good to have it again after quite a long time. Got another bottle at the VK Northcliff shop opening a few weeks back.

A bit muted on the Aio but will try again soon in the RM2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Vape King Grape Soda in the Aio.
> 
> Really like this juice. Reminds me so much of Fanta Grape. Good to have it again after quite a long time. Got another bottle at the VK Northcliff shop opening a few weeks back.
> 
> A bit muted on the Aio but will try again soon in the RM2
> 
> View attachment 62265


I like that Grape Soda, one of the only e-juices that actually tastes like grape to me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

was brave today and enjoying the old fashioned r&r (motley crew) on my dotmod...bourbon and cane sugar on the exhale...lovely wen u bed bound with yhe flu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlexL

Started off with Voodoo juice Jack the ripper in the Nautilus x... for my breakfast vape ...then back to the Diety Vapes Harmonium in the melo3 which is my all day setup just absolutely loving the rich nutty taste on the 0.3ohm coil at 27w..it goes so well with my cup of coffee  cannot get enough of it ...60ml in a week... then after dinner will be back onto Vape Chefs banana creme for my desert vape .. new to vaping.. astounded by all the flavors.. just sticking to local juices so far.. really impressed.... looking for a black cavendish tobacco flavour juice..... any recommendations... thanks guys

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AlexL

some unwanted emoji s in the last post sorry.....


----------



## anton

my mixs is idiom back to the dripping board and zedty berry 12 mg and then glycerin to make it last longer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Three Reo P67's all with DIY Coffee based liquids. Also am going to set up/revisit three of the Melo III tanks on Snow Wolf Mini's temporarily. The plan is to work in pit stops on all the Avocado's, Minikin's, Pico's and Sig sometime today.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

DIY Malibu Creamsicle, tangerine popsicle around a creamy vanilla ice cream with a touch of Rum.
DIY Perique Vapure, dark tobacco blend.
DIY Kaktus Melons, fresh and ripe melons.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mo_MZ

Hooked on NCV Trinity for the moment smooth and delicious

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## brotiform

ELP Special Reserve

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

DIY Creamy Salted Caramel
DIY Spicy Black Tea with a touch of Capsicum
DIY Kaktus Melons

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Viracocha

I've use to keep with 3 different DIY'S one a "Unicorn milk type" (tweeted to my liking) and the other an Hazelnut-espresso, with some creams and caramel, I call it "The Hazelnut- Express" mix, then there's my tobacco mix, basic pipe tobacco with Tramisu and marshmallow, this 3 has been my ADV's for the past month, at night-time I tweet my other creations and test them. This month my new creations will take over, but there's a sweat desert one a tobacco, Bora Bora creation and I'm trying to find my Hazelnut-Express's exact %'s to share with fellow members, this one is a winner.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## brotiform

Andre said:


> DIY Creamy Salted Caramel
> DIY Spicy Black Tea with a touch of Capsicum
> DIY Kaktus Melons



That salted caramel sounds amazing!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## brotiform

Oh and I am enjoying some of @TommyL 's flash fried snatch! LOL

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Frikkie6000

Some very delicious CID

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrPresident

DIY cherry cola milkshake

My very first DIY liquid. The cherry Cola definitely stands out more than the marshmallows and vanilla custard. 
Any pointers? 

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

MrPresident said:


> DIY cherry cola milkshake
> 
> My very first DIY liquid. The cherry Cola definitely stands out more than the marshmallows and vanilla custard.
> Any pointers?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk


Maybe try the question in this thread. Also, you should give your recipe there for peeps to be able to comment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPresident

Andre said:


> Maybe try the question in this thread. Also, you should give your recipe there for peeps to be able to comment.


Thanks Andre will do!

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today it started with Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice in the REO (as I do everyday of my life)... then Vapour Mountain XXX in the cCell driven tanks (as I do everyday of my life) and I also have a Melo 3 Mini tank with Slug Juice and a Melo 3 Mini tanks with Trinity!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform

Mr Hardwicks' Chocolate Whip

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viracocha

Rob Fisher said:


> Today it started with Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice in the REO (as I do everyday of my life)... then Vapour Mountain XXX in the cCell driven tanks (as I do everyday of my life) and I also have a Melo 3 Mini tank with Slug Juice and a Melo 3 Mini tanks with Trinity!
> View attachment 62745


You forgot to mention that you also went to vote LOL. Very nice set-ups Sir Rob.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez

Heaven is a place in my office 







Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Viracocha said:


> You forgot to mention that you also went to vote LOL. Very nice set-ups Sir Rob.



I did indeed!


----------



## BibbyBubbly

Teardrip Cremion 
NCV Trinity
Key West Lime Milkshake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mo_MZ

I need to get some of that lime milkshake, any stockists in jhb?


----------



## moolies86

brotiform said:


> Mr Hardwicks' Chocolate Whip


Where can I get my hands on some chocolate whip ??or is it not available to the public yet ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I discovered something new a few days ago that turned out very nice
So much so that i am on my third tank of it

My usual "*Strawberry Ice*" blend in my Subtank Mini which i have been vaping for many months
(VM Strawberry with extra menthol)

Then after filling a few days ago i finished my bottle of my blend and the tank needed a bit more - so I grabbed a bottle of *World Wonders Table Mountain* and put a little bit of that in.

Table mountain is the "Hertzog cookie" flavoured juice - bit of coconut and like a jam tartlet.

I wasnt expecting much and actually thought it wouldnt go well after i put it in - but to my surprise it was really, really nice. I get the usual Strawberry menthol but with a bit of the coconut and cookie flavour coming through. Its actually so nice that i have mixed it up a third time - now am out of Table Mountain - lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## gertvanjoe

Silver said:


> I discovered something new a few days ago that turned out very nice
> So much so that i am on my third tank of it
> 
> My usual "*Strawberry Ice*" blend in my Subtank Mini which i have been vaping for many months
> (VM Strawberry with extra menthol)
> 
> Then after filling a few days ago i finished my bottle of my blend and the tank needed a bit more - so I grabbed a bottle of *World Wonders Table Mountain* and put a little bit of that in.
> 
> Table mountain is the "Hertzog cookie" flavoured juice - bit of coconut and like a jam tartlet.
> 
> I wasnt expecting much and actually thought it wouldnt go well after i put it in - but to my surprise it was really, really nice. I get the usual Strawberry menthol but with a bit of the coconut and cookie flavour coming through. Its actually so nice that i have mixed it up a third time - now am out of Table Mountain - lol
> 
> View attachment 62875



You sir ( yes I called you Sir ) have strange tastebuds. Maybe I should try it too. Ok maybe one day ( and just for one day )

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

gertvanjoe said:


> You sir ( yes I called you Sir ) have strange tastebuds. Maybe I should try it too. Ok maybe one day ( and just for one day )



Lol that's what I thought. But it tastes great! Who would have thought


----------



## spiv

Red Limitless Plus on the Hotcig 150 with the leather plates. Got Hardwicks Smackeroon (raspberry, not blueberry) in there. It drinks liquid like someone who just got dumped at a beerfest, but it's so worth it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Mac75

DIY cream soda float
DIY strawberry milkshake
DIY kiwi litchi (kiwichi) 
DIY guava banana (guavana) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Greyz

Very nice combo  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## moolies86

Greyz said:


> Very nice combo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


That combo dies look good,finished my last few drops of CID today...hopefully my 100ml will be arriving tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

moolies86 said:


> That combo dies look good,finished my last few drops of CID today...hopefully my 100ml will be arriving tomorrow


This is the last of my extra special bottle. I gave it an extra 4 weeks to steep before I vaped it. I bought it on the 2nd of June and only got into it mid July. I have another 50ml but I'm patiently waiting for it to turn the same golden yellow before vaping any.
This juice is my go to, feel good vape, that cinnamon gently warms the chest with every inhale. 

I'm sure you will enjoy drop of that 100ml. 
If, and only if, you can try decant off 50ml and stick it on a cupboard. Forget about it for a month. Come back after 4 weeks and you tell me that isn't the best vape you had...

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## moolies86

Greyz said:


> This is the last of my extra special bottle. I gave it an extra 4 weeks to steep before I vaped it. I bought it on the 2nd of June and only got into it mid July. I have another 50ml but I'm patiently waiting for it to turn the same golden yellow before vaping any.
> This juice is my go to, feel good vape, that cinnamon gently warms the chest with every inhale.
> 
> I'm sure you will enjoy drop of that 100ml.
> If, and only if, you can try decant off 50ml and stick it on a cupboard. Forget about it for a month. Come back after 4 weeks and you tell me that isn't the best vape you had...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Will be taking your advice and let 50ml steep for a few weeks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lukeness

Complex Chaos Troubled Monkey (banana and rum) with a dash of chocolate

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape Starter

L'dy Vape - Arabella really nice


----------



## boxerulez

@Lukeness Thanks for the Troubled Monkey

Really fun flavour. Mix up to the usual PB3 ive been adv'ing.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lukeness

@boxerulez - glad you like it, have to say your PB3 is even better. Less subtle, but I dig the sweet banana and peanuts. Looking forward to trying your DIY juice.


----------



## AlexL

Daddling about with the AVO...  jus trying a few new juices... not going to wild at the moment... waiting for vapecon to see who has a new incredible juice for my taste...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## brotiform

Decided to mix things up today :

Tank 1 - ELP Special Reserve + Hazeworks Scream

Tank 2 - Maple Glazed + Vapour Mountain VM4 

Both were amaze

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

All DIY... Patchouli, Spearmint Blizzard and Kak Koffie Kreme.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Soutie

Spydro said:


> Kak Koffie Kreme.



Hahaha sounds like a recipe that shouldn't be shared


----------



## Spydro

Soutie said:


> Hahaha sounds like a recipe that shouldn't be shared



I don't share recipes, but it is not one of my better creations. It's a coffee cream DIY I mixed about a year ago that was OK to vape , but not stellar for this life long serious coffee connoisseur when I have so many other DIY coffee vapes that are stellar. So it kind of got pushed back to the back of my cold storage stash. I have a new/bigger refrigerator/freezer coming tomorrow, so was sorting the contents of the old one and found it again. Now I remember why it was "in the back" hiding. Down side is I made 1000ml's of it in various size bottles, and probably still have around 900mls of it left. Up side is it won't go to waste... I'll figure out an additive or two that will overpower it and come up with something or a couple of somethings that will be much closer to stellar for my tastes.


----------



## brotiform

Just vaped some Drip the Hype in my Griffin 25 at 200W

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

DIY Just Cheesecake
DIY White Girl (by @rogue zombie), a milky Chai tea
DIY Mango Crack
DIY Corpse Reviver, a Gin based cocktail

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Andre said:


> DIY Just Cheesecake
> DIY White Girl (by @rogue zombie), a milky Chai tea
> DIY Mango Crack
> DIY Corpse Reviver, a Gin based cocktail


oh yum...im gonna google a gin based recipe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

brotiform said:


> Just vaped some Drip the Hype in my Griffin 25 at 200W



And here it is  pardon my face , I was born with it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JoeSmoke

My poison for the day:
Paulie's - Coffee Cake 6mg, White Label - Berry Yoghurt 0mg, King Royale - Kings Creme 3mg, The Vaping Rabbit - Milky O's 6mg, Rebel Lion - Playful Cub 6mg.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## moonunit

DIY Twinkie - still in testing 
DIY Cafe Latte - still in testing
DIY Funfetti 

Really loving DIY at the moment, the possibilities are endless! Haven't bought commercial juice for 3 months.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Trying out a new DIY that I dreamed up while also trying out the new stir plate... 

Spearmint Glazed Coconut Ice in a Reo P67/O-16 with a dual N80 .31Ω build @ 57W. 
Another DIY to add to my Reo rotations... so far.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JoeSmoke

Vape Elixir - Shipwrecked
The Milkman

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

DIY Cherry Cola Gummies. But it tastes like the Cola Gummies to me.

DIY Borra Borra White

DIY Cherry Chocolate Brandy.... crap. Going down the drain


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## gertvanjoe

rogue zombie said:


> DIY Cherry Cola Gummies. But it tastes like the Cola Gummies to me.
> 
> DIY Borra Borra White
> 
> DIY Cherry Chocolate Brandy.... crap. Going down the drain
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Maybe someone likes cherry choclate brandy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## AlexL

dripping my new moose juice ultra mellow on the doge X2 and...... feel very lucky to have gotten this new brand of juice through a friend of mine who knows the mixologist... it is absolutely frikkin delicious another cracking local juice well done man cannot wait to try out the other flavors

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MR_F

My all day go to stinky craving conqueror VM4 6mg nic in a kangertech 0.5 clapton coil

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## AlexL

today i vaped and vaped.. and vaped some more nom nom nom nom nom tastebuds are going crazy

Reactions: Like 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre

Southern Charm, orange/peach light tobacco
White Girl, milky Chai tea
Just Turkish, spicy and aromatic tobacco sweetened with a splash of Rum
Lime Curd Tarts
Baklava for desert

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Spydro

Spydro said:


> Trying out a new DIY that I dreamed up while also trying out the new stir plate...
> 
> Spearmint Glazed Coconut Ice in a Reo P67/O-16 with a dual N80 .31Ω build @ 57W.
> Another DIY to add to my Reo rotations... so far.
> 
> View attachment 63578



It's been a week and I'm still vaping/liking this new DIY in this Reo set up in my rotations. So I guess I'll have to call it a winner and an ADV.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Deckie

Andre said:


> Southern Charm, orange/peach light tobacco
> White Girl, milky Chai tea
> Just Turkish, spicy and aromatic tobacco sweetened with a splash of Rum
> Lime Curd Tarts
> Baklava for desert


@Andre do you mind sharing the baklava receipe?


----------



## rogue zombie

Deckie said:


> @Andre do you mind sharing the baklava receipe?


And 'Just Turkish' pleeeeease!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Deckie said:


> @Andre do you mind sharing the baklava receipe?


I just love my Greek deserts. This one if from HIC's to pay recipes on this page. The Baklava is good and getting better with time, but for my taste I actually prefer the Greek Melopita on this page.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> And 'Just Turkish' pleeeeease!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Shall post in the DIY thread, @rogue zombie

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz

Mod: Esige Eiffel T1 
Tank: Nano 
Build: Fused Clapton 0.4ohm @71W
Fuel: DIY Bronuts steeped for 10 days. 

#vapelyf


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deckie

Andre said:


> I just love my Greek deserts. This one if from HIC's to pay recipes on this page. The Baklava is good and getting better with time, but for my taste I actually prefer the Greek Melopita on this page.


Thanks @Andre , much appreciated .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape Fusion

My own juice creations:

Mint swirl - 70/30, Butterscotch TFA, Cream al mente TFA, 0.3% Cap sweet, 1ml Absolute Vodka Vanilla in 30ml. Goes down like a smooth rich vanilla double think milkshake with mint liqueur mixed in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVaper

Vape Fusion said:


> My own juice creations:
> 
> Mint swirl - 70/30, Butterscotch TFA, Cream al mente TFA, 0.3% Cap sweet, 1ml Absolute Vodka Vanilla in 30ml. Goes down like a smooth rich vanilla double think milkshake with mint liqueur mixed in.



Sounds very nice.
Please paste you recipe here:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/calling-all-diyers.t10799/page-116


----------



## Mo_MZ

Got me some lime milkshake from VapeKing on Friday.....took a while to start enjoying but wud be better if more flavor n sweeter... the after taste aint as strong but not the worse i had

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## notna

Not feeling well, have a bad chest cold/sinus thing going on so it's been methol & mix for me. Can't taste anything anyway normal juice would be a waste.. 

Can't even taste the difference between the tonguefsck & guaberry I diy'd over the weekend. Kinda sad really.


----------



## MarcelinoJ

Bought the Orion the belt 0mg.
Smells really sweet and vapes soft but i must say that after taste of the cinnamon is way to overwhelming. So sad only smoked like 2ml of the 50ml bottle and don't think that flavour is for me. 
Should have stayed with the moon light one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taytay

Debbie does donuts by Mr Hardwicks. Yummo! And trying to find a use for my leftover twisp juices so I mixed 2ml twisp grape, 2ml twisp blueberry and 5ml VG. Actually came out kinda nice

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrDeedz

Orion and SKyblue

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz

Taytay said:


> Debbie does donuts by Mr Hardwicks. Yummo! And trying to find a use for my leftover twisp juices so I mixed 2ml twisp grape, 2ml twisp blueberry and 5ml VG. Actually came out kinda nice


my left overs also today as i get bored of a flavour after 1 tank,.eish. they taste vile lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

ENYAWREKLAW Rosky Milk from @method1 and it's AMAZING

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kyli3boi

MarcelinoJ said:


> Bought the Orion the belt 0mg.
> Smells really sweet and vapes soft but i must say that after taste of the cinnamon is way to overwhelming. So sad only smoked like 2ml of the 50ml bottle and don't think that flavour is for me.
> Should have stayed with the moon light one.



I agree i also can not stand the overwhelming cinnamon. A few of my friends really like it though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Taytay

MrDeedz said:


> my left overs also today as i get bored of a flavour after 1 tank,.eish. they taste vile lol


I know what you mean. I very seldom have the same flavour two tanks in a row. Must say my old twisp juices are actually not too bad as long as I dilute it with VG. Still packs helluva throat hit though so I don't use them often

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## MrDeedz

Taytay said:


> I know what you mean. I very seldom have the same flavour two tanks in a row. Must say my old twisp juices are actually not too bad as long as I dilute it with VG. Still packs helluva throat hit though so I don't use them often


lol as well still using my twisp 18mg to make my 3mg Orion juice pack a punch but its very harsh. amazingly so i get more flavor out of twisp juices then any other brand,

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MarcelinoJ

Kyli3boi said:


> I agree i also can not stand the overwhelming cinnamon. A few of my friends really like it though


@Kyli3boi but its funny on the leaflet they say "and with just a sprinkle of cinnamon" feels more to me that someone dropped a spoon full on my batch.


----------



## MrDeedz

MarcelinoJ said:


> @Kyli3boi but its funny on the leaflet they say "and with just a sprinkle of cinnamon" feels more to me that someone dropped a spoon full on my batch.


im a huge fan of Orion , different strokes for diff folks i guess, not all the flavors tho. if u into Peanut butter,coffee and Caramel flavors than ORIONS asteroid is the shiznit! lol


----------



## MarcelinoJ

MrDeedz said:


> im a huge fan of Orion , different strokes for diff folks i guess, not all the flavors tho. if u into Peanut butter,coffee and Caramel flavors than ORIONS asteroid is the shiznit! lol


Still a half a week to go before the end of the month. Heheheh
Already got the moonlight flavour. Really nice.


----------



## MrDeedz

MarcelinoJ said:


> Still a half a week to go before the end of the month. Heheheh
> Already got the moonlight flavour. Really nice.


My cuz bought the Orion Milky way. was suppose to be a fresh strawberry desert, in a MELO III tank it taste like air freshener with a perfume after taste LOL
sorry 4 u mate.payday already but Im holding out on my reserves do some juice shoppinnnnnnnnn @ vapecon

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Void

Ice Cream Donuts - Bedrock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlexL

to get in the right frame of mind for vapecon 20 flavors of nom nom from swag sauce..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

5X rotation of a couple of DIY's and using up the last of some of the SA liquids I have tonight.

Blacked out Rep P67/Black Nuppin' - DIY Iced Pumpkin Velvet
TRA P67 Reo/O-16 - @Paulie Coffee Cake
White P67 Reo/O-16 - @Oupa VM XXX
Blacked out Reo LP Mini/Black Nuppin' - DIY Chamomile Mint
White Pico/Melo III Mini/0.9Ω cCell - @Paulie Pistachio Ice Cream






Have one more Paulies to finish up and I'll start working on a post with my thoughts on all the SA liquids I have been slowly enjoying for quite some time now that @Rob Fisher kindly sent to me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> View attachment 65744



Love the little Pico next to the big boys!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Love the little Pico next to the big boys!



It's been a really fun road getting to try these liquids out. Thanks again for sending them to me bro.

I'll get into some of the details as I put together some final thoughts from my notes over the next weeks as I can do them... including some of the different gear I used while trying all these liquids over a long time period so it would also tell me if/how they changed over time. But the Pico/Melo III/0.9Ω cCell was the winning combination for my tastes with the Paulies PIC.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DamianDB

... vaped what I've always been vaping ... Vapour Mountain XXX 3mg 70VG / 30PG. For me, the best so far!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Shooterbuddy

DIY HIC's Lemon Meringue Pie, Honestly can't get enough of this stuff!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Love the little Pico next to the big boys!



@Rob Fisher I love the little Pico - just am a bit frustrated that it empties so fast
Last night I sat down with a full tank and I swear not more than 15 minutes later it was on half!

Also waiting for your feedback on the Pico Mega... 
Maybe you can write us a mini review and tell us how its going with it...
We are looking forward to how it stands up to the Fisher Gorge test...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher I love the little Pico - just am a bit frustrated that it empties so fast
> Last night I sat down with a full tank and I swear not more than 15 minutes later it was on half!
> 
> Also waiting for your feedback on the Pico Mega...
> Maybe you can write us a mini review and tell us how its going with it...
> We are looking forward to how it stands up to the Fisher Gorge test...



The Pico's are my single batt TC Mods of choice (I retired the SNW's). But they mostly run 22mm Avocado's with low Ω dual builds, and only occasionally a Melo III or III Mini w/.9Ω cCells. The Avo's use 3 times the juice that a Melo tank uses on the Pico's though.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher I love the little Pico - just am a bit frustrated that it empties so fast
> Last night I sat down with a full tank and I swear not more than 15 minutes later it was on half!
> 
> Also waiting for your feedback on the Pico Mega...
> Maybe you can write us a mini review and tell us how its going with it...
> We are looking forward to how it stands up to the Fisher Gorge test...



The Pico Mega review will be in tomorrow! Suffice to say Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Void

Been loving the Orion Yo Yo lately. This week it has been a swpa between that and The Milkman Mily O's. 

Going to try out Mr Hardwicks Debbie does Donuts tomorrow. I hear good things

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouder

@Silver , you running the 2ml tank on your Pico?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shooterbuddy

DIY Bust-a-nut. Find myself having to make more and more of this. Really nice nutty vape!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

I am still sucking down tank after tank E-Cig ADV Forrest Berry Yogurt Panacotta. It is getting smoother and smoother as it matures. Awesome flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

DIY

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper

Shooterbuddy said:


> DIY Bust-a-nut. Find myself having to make more and more of this. Really nice nutty vape!



Can you share the recipe under "Calling all DIY'ers" ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

SAVaper said:


> Can you share the recipe under "Calling all DIY'ers" ?


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/calling-all-diyers.t10799/page-77#post-374826

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## SAVaper

Andre said:


> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/calling-all-diyers.t10799/page-77#post-374826



Thanks. Did a search but found nothing.
Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shooterbuddy

@SAVaper Mine is a slight deviation from this: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/99179/Bust-a-Nut
Purely due to stock.
Just changed the Hazelnut to (FA) at 2.5%
Don't know what the original tastes like but love my adaption

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Clouder said:


> @Silver , you running the 2ml tank on your Pico?



Yes I am @Clouder - the Melo 3 Mini 2ml tank


----------



## Clouder

@Silver yeah I'm sure that 2ml tank is way too small

Sent from my VIE-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Taytay

Mmmmmm  Wiener Vape co Tail Chase.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

Shooterbuddy said:


> @SAVaper Mine is a slight deviation from this: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/99179/Bust-a-Nut
> Purely due to stock.
> Just changed the Hazelnut to (FA) at 2.5%
> Don't know what the original tastes like but love my adaption



Thanks a lot. Will definitely try it.


----------



## Silver

Strawberry Menthol ... 
and a bit of orange

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Void

Pandora - Choc Churro 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

Void said:


> Pandora - Choc Churro
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I like the branding! Where did you pick this up @Void ?


----------



## Void

Stosta said:


> I like the branding! Where did you pick this up @Void ?


Vape King in Belairs.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## GregF

DIY CLY Boro Boro White
DIY 7 Guns from @Viper_SA 
DIY Da Vinci and a little Da Da Vinci II from @Viper_SA 
DIY Camel Lights

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz

Wismec Theorem
Dual (1 in reverse) 3.5mm 5 wrap Demon Killer Wire 0.25ohms @ 50W
Paulies Coffee Cake
Wismec Presa 100W

Vape lyfe is grand  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mark121m

Ipv5
Eagle single clapton
64w
DIY Strawberry. 

Amaaaaazing

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M5000

So I was topping up the Mad Hatter and the VM4 and I filled the VM4 in the Mad Hatter tank by mistake. Turned out to be pretty good. VM4 is still great on it's own, but it made the Mad Hatter better..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Strawberry menthol on the right 

And strawberry smoothie on the left. 




Thanks to my dear wife who made me the smoothie this evening. Strawberries and some organic vanilla yoghurt blended up and a dollop of honey. Tastes amazing. Sourness and sweetness coming through. 

Strawberry menthol vape is also great after sipping the smoothie. 

Winner combo!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

XXX in a multitude of devices!  
The real reason for this post is actually because I'm testing my new Macro lens... Canon EF 100mm 1:2.8 IS USM.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Hard to wait for it to steep. First time I "joined" two recipes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick

Pink lips(strawberry milkshake) and purple lips(apple and berries) from @NewOobY at carlossconcoctions,they are awesome juices,a must try,much better than some premium juices I tried before!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

DIY Apple Buttah, in two minds about this one.
Rocket Sheep Enterprise
DIY English Blend tobacco
DIY Blood Orange
DIY Key Lime Ice Cream

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I honestly wish I could find a juice that I could vape all day other than XXX...

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Soutie

Andre said:


> DIY Apple Buttah, in two minds about this one.



How so @Andre? It seems to be all the rave at the moment. I was looking forward to trying it but due to first rule I'm missing liquid amber. 

I'm on a simple fruit kick at the moment, plain forest fruits and plain lychee have been my vapes today.


----------



## Spydro

Been playing around this morning with an Indestructible RDA on the Minikin VGOD. The dual twisted .18Ω build is working quite well with the DIY Iced Nog I'm dripping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Soutie said:


> How so @Andre? It seems to be all the rave at the moment. I was looking forward to trying it but due to first rule I'm missing liquid amber.
> 
> I'm on a simple fruit kick at the moment, plain forest fruits and plain lychee have been my vapes today.


I have never been a big apple fan. This one tastes like roasted and caramelized apple cream to me. Tried hard to like it, but guess it does not suit my palate. Surely unique, though.

I love single fruit juices - in the sense that the main note must be a single fruit even if the recipe is quite complex. Like Fetch (Papaya) from Wiener Vape Co. So far I have Mango Crack, Melons Mix, GuavaBerry and Blood Orange. Perfect Peach still eludes me.


----------



## Silver

Blackbird Menthol mix in the Avo24 - down to about 9mg i estimate

"Strawberry Ice blend" and some NCV Frozen mixed in the Serpent Mini 25

"Strawberry Ice blend" and some Hazeworks Sunset in the Subtank Mini

Blackbird Menthol 18mg in Reo Black aka "thumper"

VM Berry Blaze and menthol in the Evod1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@Sickboy77 's CID

In the DogeV2




Got it when I was in Durban. Took a while to get round to it.

I am not a big dessert fan but my first impression is very good. I like it that it's not overly flavourful. Quite mild. Cinnamon is lovely and the donuts are there. Tasty. Am enjoying this. Nice juice @Sickboy77

At 3mg I had to use my 'special' @Ollie coiled Doge V2 at 70watts. Lots of clouds. Hehe.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Anneries

Notstalgia - Anomaly - in Crius V3 on a fresh build.

Bottom's Up - Floops - in Gemini rta first build

Clouds of Icarus - Lemon bar - in my brothers rda to end of the day ( with a quick Chivas on ice)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

NCV Frozen 

(and don't tell Mike , I added a bit of my 'strawberry ice' blend)

First it was a re wicking of @BigGuy's coil on the Serpent Mini! This wick has lasted quite a long time. 

Here is bigguy's coil. Bigguy you made it so well it looks perfect. 24g NI80 3.5mm ID:




Pulse it. 




Rewicked using his bowtie method and cutting 2/3 off. Tuck in the ends. Not difficult. Using cotton bacon V2:




And voila:




The vape is super on this tank. Flavour is very good. I only have it at 30 Watts and it's such a pleasing vape. 

As for the juice. Well it's superb in my opinion. I just love the tangy sourness of the Frozen. Mike you did well on that! So lovely. And with a bit of my Strawberry Ice it gives it some refreshing coolness . Super vape for me and I am smiling!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Hi @Paulie just had some of your Blueberry Cupcake. 

If you would be so kind - inbox me your recipe. I feel like I need to go to confession after a puff!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Bush Vaper

Got my 031 Juice Co Three today and all I can say is fantastic. Great vape clouds and stunning brittle flavour!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Void

Hallloween lucky packet freebie from VapeKing called Zombie. Quite nice fruity flavour:






Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gizmo

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 70504



That mod looks incredible.. Whats your thoughts soo far?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> That mod looks incredible.. Whats your thoughts soo far?



@Gizmo it's only a few minutes old and I tested the Petri Tank on it first and it performs just fine so far... the auto lock off was really irritating until I found the option to turn it off. 

It appears to be well built and it's very comfortable in the hand. The screen is really nice and full of info... the menu system is pretty simple to work out without the manual and this is my first Smok product because I have never been a big fan... but I think this is thier best mod ever by a long shot.

The tank it came with seems pretty good as well... time will tell.

So far I'm impressed with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Rob Fisher said:


> @Gizmo it's only a few minutes old and I tested the Petri Tank on it first and it performs just fine so far... the auto lock off was really irritating until I found the option to turn it off.
> 
> It appears to be well built and it's very comfortable in the hand. The screen is really nice and full of info... the menu system is pretty simple to work out without the manual and this is my first Smok product because I have never been a big fan... but I think this is thier best mod ever by a long shot.
> 
> The tank it came with seems pretty good as well... time will tell.
> 
> So far I'm impressed with it.



I use the TFV8 baby all the time and personally think its great. Looks like a great starter kit.. Thanks for the info Robster

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

All* DIY:*
Smoked Plum Tobacco
Vanilla Lime Cheesecake
GuavaBerry
Bold Ginger Beer

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 71220


How is the Ka-Kaaw tasting?!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> How is the Ka-Kaaw tasting?!



@Stosta as you know I only really vape 2 juices... but I have to say this is the best chocolate vape I have had...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Renoster

Silver said:


> NCV Frozen
> 
> (and don't tell Mike , I added a bit of my 'strawberry ice' blend)
> 
> First it was a re wicking of @BigGuy's coil on the Serpent Mini! This wick has lasted quite a long time.
> 
> Here is bigguy's coil. Bigguy you made it so well it looks perfect. 24g NI80 3.5mm ID:
> 
> View attachment 68945
> 
> 
> Pulse it.
> 
> View attachment 68946
> 
> 
> Rewicked using his bowtie method and cutting 2/3 off. Tuck in the ends. Not difficult. Using cotton bacon V2:
> 
> View attachment 68947
> 
> 
> And voila:
> 
> View attachment 68948
> 
> 
> The vape is super on this tank. Flavour is very good. I only have it at 30 Watts and it's such a pleasing vape.
> 
> As for the juice. Well it's superb in my opinion. I just love the tangy sourness of the Frozen. Mike you did well on that! So lovely. And with a bit of my Strawberry Ice it gives it some refreshing coolness . Super vape for me and I am smiling!


Where can i get my hands on a serpent mini? The guys i usually order from doesnt stock them... and the one local shop close to me also not.... as far as i can see it is the best rta according to ecigsa? So i really need one....


----------



## andro



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Renoster said:


> Where can i get my hands on a serpent mini? The guys i usually order from doesnt stock them... and the one local shop close to me also not.... as far as i can see it is the best rta according to ecigsa? So i really need one....



@Renoster 

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/...mm-rta-928?category=78&search=serpent+mini+25
http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/copy-of-new-wotofo-serpent-25mm-mini-2-decks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

A bit early for a lung hit but this morning I tried something slightly different. 

There was about 1 ml left of my Lime Ice DIY in the REO with OL16. So I added a little bit of VM XXX. 

It's now a cool lime with added litchi flavour. Am enjoying it a lot. 




Side note - Wow the OL16 is good! Thanks to all those who egged me on to get it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to test the second of the two new Cuttwood Juices. Manic Mint!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Boktiet

Today was VK day. 
VK apple pie, cotton candy, lime milkshake and grape ice cream. 
Tomorrow is Hardwick's day...


----------



## Andre

DIY Coconut-Lime
DIY Bora Bora tobacco
DIY Sour Lemonade
DIY Sweet Strawberries & Cream

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Soutie

DIY strawberry Custard
DIY Peanut Brittle
DIY Aquaberry with an extra 1% menthol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time for some Milky Way for a change... removed the ring off the deck and redid the wicking the new way...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## GregF

DIY Salted Creamy Caramel (yes it's not a tobacco )
DIY Bohannon's Bride
DIY Bohannon's Boots
DIY Michelangelo
DIY Bora Bora

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz

DIY Banana Surprise, out of an old Debbie Does Donuts bottle. 
Kindly suggested by @KZOR ...thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

A whole lot of my DIY Wormwood (The Green Fairy) in 4 mod/atty combos.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

Diwali goodies, Double Chocolate Beanies and some DIY Strawberry Yogurt juice. 
Sorted on this cold night at work 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GregF

DIY Da Vinci
DIY Black Valentine (chocolate tobacco)
DIY Light American Cigarette Replacement (LACR..and it is lekker)
DIY English Blend
DIY Camel (sorry @Andre but had to try it before the prescribed steep. Still yummy)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> DIY Da Vinci
> DIY Black Valentine (chocolate tobacco)
> DIY Light American Cigarette Replacement (LACR..and it is lekker)
> DIY English Blend
> DIY Camel (sorry @Andre but had to try it before the prescribed steep. Still yummy)


Camel has quickly become one of my favourites. Love that sour note.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GregF

All DIY
A little artistic flair today with
Da Vinci, Van Gough and Michelangelo
And this evening some 
Billy The Kid and Cat-House Nipples

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

A new Menthol... Frost by Element. Pretty powerful vape... Menthol and Mint...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

DIY Thai Sticky Rice - becomes even better with age.
DIY Indian Chai Iced Coffee
DIY Mango Smoothie
DIY Perique Vapure

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

Can easily see this becoming an ADV very very impressed so smooth...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

DIY Ruthless Loaded clone - dont like it. 

DIY Charlie Nobles PB Cereal (original recipe) - love it. 
Defintely better than any Peanut Butter juice Ive had - all of which I hated. Maybe it was because they were Peanut Butter and Banana. 



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

really enjoying this palate cleanser...diy spearmint..awesome flavour after week steep

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My version of DIY thanks to @Darth Vaper - Trinity Ice!

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

The big guns are out 

Time to review a big juice. None other than NCV Frozen




Have been vaping it on and off for the past month or so and finished the first bottle. Second one in the pack I kept for review. 

OL16, RM2 and Serpent Mini 25 all loaded and ready. 

Thanks to @Rob Fisher for helping me avert a crisis in the vape den when the SM25 dumped some juice after I tried taking out the wick ring. One call and he sorted me out. I had to reseat the bottom o ring! Naughty Serpent! 

This is going to be fun and also will be nice to compare these setups against each other.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel

Silver said:


> The big guns are out
> 
> Time to review a big juice. None other than NCV Frozen
> 
> View attachment 75132
> 
> 
> Have been vaping it on and off for the past month or so and finished the first bottle. Second one in the pack I kept for review.
> 
> OL16, RM2 and Serpent Mini 25 all loaded and ready.
> 
> Thanks to @Rob Fisher for helping me avert a crisis in the vape den when the SM25 dumped some juice after I tried taking out the wick ring. One call and he sorted me out. I had to reseat the bottom o ring! Naughty Serpent!
> 
> This is going to be fun and also will be nice to compare these setups against each other.


Would be really interesting, love to hear your thoughts. Think the OL16's might just pip the SM25 but that's understandable. But wonder how close it will be.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> Would be really interesting, love to hear your thoughts. Think the OL16's might just pip the SM25 but that's understandable. But wonder how close it will be.....



Thanks @Daniel

Well it might not turn out to be a great or fair comparison afterall.
The OL16 has dual 28g Kanthal coils at 2mm ID (0.4 ohms) and the SM25 has a 24g Ni80 single at 3.5mm ID - 0.6 ohms

Very different vape on the two

The juice is only 5mg and is VG heavy (NCV Frozen).

The OL16 is fairly new for me so this set up has been working well for my much higher mg fruity menthols that are around the 50/50 mark.

Will let you know once I have spent more time testing


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> The big guns are out
> 
> Time to review a big juice. None other than NCV Frozen
> 
> View attachment 75132
> 
> 
> Have been vaping it on and off for the past month or so and finished the first bottle. Second one in the pack I kept for review.
> 
> OL16, RM2 and Serpent Mini 25 all loaded and ready.
> 
> Thanks to @Rob Fisher for helping me avert a crisis in the vape den when the SM25 dumped some juice after I tried taking out the wick ring. One call and he sorted me out. I had to reseat the bottom o ring! Naughty Serpent!
> 
> This is going to be fun and also will be nice to compare these setups against each other.


Look forward to your review @Silver ! You're always so meticulous and concise when you do them!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Stosta said:


> Look forward to your review @Silver ! You're always so meticulous and concise when you do them!


"Concise" - that's pushing it

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta

Andre said:


> "Concise" - that's pushing it


Totally had an MMM - Monday Morning Moment!

Definitely supposed to be precise!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PsychoFluffy

What's everyone vaping on this rainy Sunday evening?


----------



## igor

Home made mustard milk 
Will be followed by som Debbie does doughnuts for desert

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

Vaping the only thing I can vape now. Seems @Rob Fisher sent me some sort of unduly influence along with that little tank afew weeks ago because the Serpent bit me and now the menthol bug bit as well.

Its been 1 week and I cannot stand anything that is NOT menthols.

My Loco diy mint and butterscotch all the way.

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

boxerulez said:


> Vaping the only thing I can vape now. Seems @Rob Fisher sent me some sort of unduly influence along with that little tank afew weeks ago because the Serpent bit me and now the menthol bug bit as well.
> 
> Its been 1 week and I cannot stand anything that is NOT menthols.
> 
> My Loco diy mint and butterscotch all the way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk



Serpent rocks... Menthol Rocks... welcome to my world @boxerulez

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig

Rob Fisher said:


> Time for some Milky Way for a change... removed the ring off the deck and redid the wicking the new way...
> View attachment 73121


Love that drip tip and tank combo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Amazon -(taste like fruit-loops)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Troll Brothers Elixirs

MrDeedz said:


> Amazon -(taste like fruit-loops)
> 
> View attachment 76234



As good as Bird Brains?


----------



## MrDeedz

Troll Brothers Elixirs said:


> As good as Bird Brains?


havent tried em yet so wouldnt know mate. checking out your site now. interesting flavaz hmmmmmm...where in jozi. walk in store/shop?


----------



## Troll Brothers Elixirs

MrDeedz said:


> havent tried em yet so wouldnt know mate. checking out your site now. interesting flavaz hmmmmmm...where in jozi. walk in store/shop?


Sorry, going to have to check out our subforum for details. Cant explain here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Last tankful or two of NCV Frozen. Am going to miss it before replenishing ....

SM25 on Abalone Hotcig for the win. Yeah baby!

I know @Rob Fisher will approve.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Silver said:


> Last tankful or two of NCV Frozen. Am going to miss it before replenishing ....
> 
> SM25 on Abalone Hotcig for the win. Yeah baby!
> 
> I know @Rob Fisher will approve.
> 
> View attachment 76826


y does your frozen look yellow


----------



## Silver

MrDeedz said:


> y does your frozen look yellow



Well spotted @MrDeedz !
The normal NCV Frozen is a lot clearer than this.

This tankful I decided to add a bit of my Strawberry menthol blend which makes it more yellow in colour

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Silver said:


> Well spotted @MrDeedz !
> The normal NCV Frozen is a lot clearer than this.
> 
> This tankful I decided to add a bit of my Strawberry menthol blend which makes it more yellow in colour


 so whats my prize lol. jj


----------



## Andre

5P Black Flag Fallen
5P Bowden's Mate
DIY Perique Vapure tobacco
DIY Strawberry Malt Balls




DIY Mangosteen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrDeedz

Mystic Nectar - Snapdragon. very fruity and pungent but not too shabby

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola

Andre said:


> 5P Black Flag Fallen
> 5P Bowden's Mate
> DIY Perique Vapure tobacco
> DIY Strawberry Malt Balls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIY Mangosteen


Strawberry Malt Balls sounds interesting!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DurbanThroatHit

pangalactic gargleblaster by lung brewery ! Amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

All Coiled out - Yo-Yo, not alot of flava though from my Pico on 30Watts compared to a mates Serpent Mini Tank RTA. and eish my MELO III is very thirsty with this juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Vaped this last night in a mates Dripper, Oh my HAT!!!

International Juice is something else..
*PASTRY BOY : Fritter - Delicious apple fritter with a sugary glaze.


*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz

Vape Elixir - Awesomesauce, Incognito and Tropical Tobacco

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

So this is what @Ollie vaped today

He took a toot on my REO Black (aka thumper) which had Blackbird 18mg

Check the face!

Hehe

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Satans_Stick

Vaping on some Paulie's Blueberry Cupcake today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

e liquid project cowboys apple pie...apple pie with a slight tobacco flavour...love this @KieranD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

@Sickboy77 's CID juice in the Serpent Mini 25




Was too lazy to rewick from the NCV Frozen and Strawberry Ice that was in there before - so just filled with CID.

Sometimes I quite like that 'transition' phase. I thought it would be very bad mixing a menthol with CID - but it was quite interesting. And nice actually.

Now it's CID only. The menthol has gone. Haven't vaped it in the SM25. It's lovely in here. Oodles of flavour. Cinnamon doughnut flavour is very nice in the SM25. Nice 'wettish' tasty vape.

I don't really go for dessert vapes but I like CID. It's not overbearing.

Going through a phase of trying out several juices in the SM25

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Silver said:


> @Sickboy77 's CID juice in the Serpent Mini 25
> 
> View attachment 77628
> 
> 
> Was too lazy to rewick from the NCV Frozen and Strawberry Ice that was in there before - so just filled with CID.
> 
> Sometimes I quite like that 'transition' phase. I thought it would be very bad mixing a menthol with CID - but it was quite interesting. And nice actually.
> 
> Now it's CID only. The menthol has gone. Haven't vaped it in the SM25. It's lovely in here. Oodles of flavour. Cinnamon doughnut flavour is very nice in the SM25. Nice 'wettish' tasty vape.
> 
> I don't really go for dessert vapes but I like CID. It's not overbearing.
> 
> Going through a phase of trying out several juices in the SM25


Glad you enjoying the CID  try it with a ice cold beer when u get a chance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> @Sickboy77 's CID juice in the Serpent Mini 25
> 
> View attachment 77628
> 
> 
> Was too lazy to rewick from the NCV Frozen and Strawberry Ice that was in there before - so just filled with CID.
> 
> Sometimes I quite like that 'transition' phase. I thought it would be very bad mixing a menthol with CID - but it was quite interesting. And nice actually.
> 
> Now it's CID only. The menthol has gone. Haven't vaped it in the SM25. It's lovely in here. Oodles of flavour. Cinnamon doughnut flavour is very nice in the SM25. Nice 'wettish' tasty vape.
> 
> I don't really go for dessert vapes but I like CID. It's not overbearing.
> 
> Going through a phase of trying out several juices in the SM25


I found this too when I was too lazy to change from a fruit to CID @Silver ! I told @Sickboy77 he needs to make a plan, there was something magical happening for about two or three pulls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Will have a dabble and see what may come from it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michaelsa

Busy vaping my own mix, it's called MUD

It's what happens if you go to the beach, half wash your dripper and then forgot that you both went to the beach and half attempted to clean the sand from your dripper. 



Fantastic stuff. 

Pm me if you want some, very reasonably priced.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## StompieZA

Blurrana - Blueberry and banana nut bread topped with vanilla ice cream!


----------



## SubZero

Joose-e-liqz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz

SubZero said:


> Joose-e-liqz


does it taste like falooda milk/bombay crush, something like rose syrup?


----------



## SubZero

MrDeedz said:


> does it taste like falooda milk/bombay crush, something like rose syrup?


Yes it does I was blown away by how close it is to falooda almost like eating a bowl of it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Zebelial

Well day is still young but vaped some of DIY mikes melons with a sweet twist  and some menthol berries by carlossconcoctions. Steeping a tobacco in the meenwhile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

SubZero said:


> Joose-e-liqz


for shizzle thanks bro. will def order me some soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeXuS

Complex Chaos : Strawberry Desire

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

All DIY recipes from this forum. All awesome
Grandpa's Pear
Van Gough
Gitanes
7 Guns
Am4a

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Troll Brothers Elixirs

Yesterday I got a hold of a bottle of Cosmic Fog - Neon Cream. Man, stuff smells exactly like jelly tots, it's unreal. Taste wise, like 90% on the money. Found I don't like jelly tots as much as I used to as a kid though.  Not an all day vape for me, but excellent when you want a dash of jelly tots

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

DIY 1 = Lemon creams
DIY 2 = Cream Soda float

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Summer vaping:

Indian Chai Iced Coffee, my adaptation of a Shaner recipe.
Misty Ice, coolest fruit by @NewOobY 
My interpretation of Bowden's Mate, minted vanilla choc
Bold Ginger Beer, a HIC recipe

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willbbass

Today I am on Just Jam - Jam on toast. Yummy, best thing ever


----------



## Willbbass

Rob Fisher said:


> It would be interesting to know what everyone vapes (Juice wise) each day... one juice all day or multiple?
> 
> Most of the day I used VM Menthol Ice like I always do... but did quite a bit of VM Pineapple and then a little VM Choc Mint and my VM Candyfloss is always a treat! Using topQ menthol at the moment because my VM Menthol Ice has reached Code Red status... just hope the bulk purchase arrives before the weekend!





Rob Fisher said:


> It would be interesting to know what everyone vapes (Juice wise) each day... one juice all day or multiple?
> 
> Most of the day I used VM Menthol Ice like I always do... but did quite a bit of VM Pineapple and then a little VM Choc Mint and my VM Candyfloss is always a treat! Using topQ menthol at the moment because my VM Menthol Ice has reached Code Red status... just hope the bulk purchase arrives before the weekend!


 Im on Just Jam - Jam on toast. Yummy


----------



## Taytay

Rainbow Monster from Wiener Vape Co. Have had plenty of the 3mg but got a 0mg today and it's the tastiest 0mg juice ever! Went through about 10ml since lunch time... Don't miss the nic at all in this one. Their Dogs life is also great as a 0mg juice. 
(I recently started dropping my nic level since 3mg was giving me a head rush/nausea, hence my quest for juice that's yummy even at 0mg)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

I know the juice makers might frown when we mix their ready made juices but I 'stumbled' on this today and am enjoying it a lot

@Sickboy77 ' s CID mixed with some of @method1 's Mr Hardwicks Debbie does Donuts.

What a combo




The CID I have is 3mg and I wanted something a bit stronger. So while filling the SM25 I got halfway with CID and then reached for my 18mg Debbie bottle. Put in about a glass dropper full of that then topped off with CID.

Wow it's great. The Cinnamon Donut with the Chocolate Donut. It's very tasty. And a bit stronger.

It's a Chocolate Cinnamon Donut!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

DIY @Andre 's Bowden Mate clone in the Bellus. Can't get enough of it.

And some DIY Plum Tobacco (Noah's Ark) in the REO.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kyle_redbull

DIY Mangolian 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Wiener Vape Co Rainbow Monster and Good Boy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SubZero

Ncv frozen absolutely devine  

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willbbass

Just Jam's - Jam on toast. Best thing ever.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 78651


Looks delicious!

If I had known I would have cancelled dinner with my parents and jumped the fence Rob!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Troll Brothers Elixirs

Stosta said:


> Looks delicious!
> 
> If I had known I would have cancelled dinner with my parents and jumped the fence Rob!



Same here! Rob, some of the trolls will be down in Durbs this weekend. We're also keen to sample your new juices.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eldeo

A Delicious DIY Blueberry Cheescake. Oh oh man!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

rogue zombie said:


> DIY @Andre 's Bowden Mate clone in the Bellus. Can't get enough of it.
> 
> And some DIY Plum Tobacco (Noah's Ark) in the REO.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk



Sounds divine @rogue zombie 
I'm jelly actually

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Troll Brothers Elixirs said:


> Same here! Rob, some of the trolls will be down in Durbs this weekend. We're also keen to sample your new juices.



Well if you are at Sir Vape tomorrow we'll see each other! If not we won't because I will be heading North to St Lucia for a few days!


----------



## Aasif cape vape

@YusufCapeVaper 's Coil empire PWM, Nostalgic feeling of chilling in Bora Bora and munching away on some delicious Mango and peaches... 

Even though I was never in Bora Bora, this juice takes you back there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GregF

@Viper_SA Wyatt Earp (V1 been standing for a while and it just gets better and better)
@Andre Paradise Plum / Noah's Ark
AM4A @4% straight
@Viper_SA Grandpa's Pear

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

Eldeo said:


> A Delicious DIY Blueberry Cheescake. Oh oh man!


Please do share on the DIY Bakery Thread

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Eldeo

GregF said:


> Please do share on the DIY Bakery Thread


No problem. Actually I used E-liquid recipe's app on android. Typed in Blueberry Cheesecake and searched for the one with the most favourites. So I can't take recognition for it and not sure who the user was.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit

Zenkhulu, their Mango flavour. I'm in love.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Silver said:


> I know the juice makers might frown when we mix their ready made juices but I 'stumbled' on this today and am enjoying it a lot
> 
> @Sickboy77 ' s CID mixed with some of @method1 's Mr Hardwicks Debbie does Donuts.
> 
> What a combo
> 
> View attachment 78572
> 
> 
> The CID I have is 3mg and I wanted something a bit stronger. So while filling the SM25 I got halfway with CID and then reached for my 18mg Debbie bottle. Put in about a glass dropper full of that then topped off with CID.
> 
> Wow it's great. The Cinnamon Donut with the Chocolate Donut. It's very tasty. And a bit stronger.
> 
> It's a Chocolate Cinnamon Donut!



Tonight I tried this mix again - this time with a touch more Debbie 18mg
Ooh... Delicious
Cinnamon Choc Donuts galore

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Tonight I tried this mix again - this time with a touch more Debbie 18mg
> Ooh... Delicious
> Cinnamon Choc Donuts galore


That's it! I'm trying this tonight in the Mage! Thanks Chief!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> That's it! I'm trying this tonight in the Mage! Thanks Chief!



The funny thing @Stosta is that I am not a big dessert fan at all
But was craving more of that mix last night.
Maybe my preferences are morphing 
Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snowball

Mostly blue cheesecake, and maybe a little somthing with a bit of kick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> The funny thing @Stosta is that I am not a big dessert fan at all
> But was craving more of that mix last night.
> Maybe my preferences are morphing
> Lol


I'm also not a big dessert fan, but if this mix has you wanting more than it is definitely worth a try, because as I understand it you have a strawberry addiction? 

But maybe your taste buds are developing, like the way people mostly only start enjoying avo after the age of 20?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

All day Vapes Chilled Pineapple in the SM and my very first DIY nothing special but flavor is as the name says Naartjie like that first bite into a slice just great going to enjoy this journey. Thanks to Oom @KZOR for the tutorial on DIY otherwise I would have never taken the plunge. And it's true what he said don't stress too much about being exact.....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Anything and everything that could
fit into my tank..... except that 
10yr old can of blue Paint in the garage.


I don't like the color.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ChloeT

DDD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChloeT

Oh and Choc whip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aasif cape vape

Nom Du Plume #2, tastes like The bakers man lemon cream biscuits 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jordache

Coffee cake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michaelsa

WOOKIE COOKIE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

ADV Chilled Grape tastes like Grape Chappies!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PSySpin

vaping 2 DIY juices today Coffee Banana mix and some sweet Mango

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

MMM The Mango for a hot PE day on the beach. Beautiful

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz

Trinity that had a little Urban Grape left in the tank, Refreshing Morning vape!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

ADV Chilled Pineapple 
ADV Mocha Yogurt Pana Cotta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

PSySpin said:


> vaping 2 DIY juices today Coffee Banana mix and some sweet Mango



Sounds good @PSySpin 
How does the coffee go with the banana? Never tried that combination before. Sounds interesting


----------



## DLCOO7

Diy dragonfruit 
Diy strawberry icecream

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Mixing ready made juices again

This time my 'Blackbird mix' wih a bit of Sir Vape's Milk Lab Frappe

Very nice coffee tobacco flavour. I am enjoying it a lot. 

There needs to be more tobacco coffee juices!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PSySpin

@Silver the coffee actually goes very well with the banana. You get a nice smooth coffee taste on the inhale and a sweet banana taste on the exhale 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul33

Loving me some good boy this evening! 

Actually for the last few weeks it's my go to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> Mixing ready made juices again
> 
> This time my 'Blackbird mix' wih a bit of Sir Vape's Milk Lab Frappe
> 
> Very nice coffee tobacco flavour. I am enjoying it a lot.
> 
> There needs to be more tobacco coffee juices!
> 
> View attachment 78935




There need to be more coffee juices as well!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Paul33 said:


> There need to be more coffee juices as well!



My issue is I have to be so careful with what I vape as I'm violently allergic to peanuts and tree nuts. 

Can't just grab a bottle and pour it in. 

Starting my DIY journey tomorrow so at least that way I know exactly what's going in!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

Paul33 said:


> Loving me some good boy this evening!
> 
> Actually for the last few weeks it's my go to.


It's a great vape especially for a MTL use it in my RM2 for a nice evening relaxed vape goes down very good with a wizza or brandy....


----------



## Paul33

Daniel said:


> It's a great vape especially for a MTL use it in my RM2 for a nice evening relaxed vape goes down very good with a wizza or brandy....



I use it in everything. Always seem to end up grabbing it out the cupboard...


----------



## rogue zombie

DIY Ginger Lime tobacco.

Has to be a good tobacco in the REO/ Cyclops for a braai.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Wiener Vape Co Rainbow Monster 
Danie se k@ksleg Malva mix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mel.....

NCV Frozen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## greybush

A bit of oak aged good boy in the sm25 on top of a noisy 2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz

Orion Metorite
NCV TRinity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Another tank of @Sickboy77 's CID 3mg mixed with Hardwicks Debbie Does Donuts 18mg
In the Serpent mini 25
Just lovely

I guess about 2 parts CID and 1 part Debbie
So the final blend is about 8mg I would estimate

But the mix just works so well for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael Buys

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Silver said:


> Another tank of @Sickboy77 's CID 3mg mixed with Hardwicks Debbie Does Donuts 18mg
> In the Serpent mini 25
> Just lovely
> 
> I guess about 2 parts CID and 1 part Debbie
> So the final blend is about 8mg I would estimate
> 
> But the mix just works so well for me.


Glad you liking the mix, maybe we should make a limited edition

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gersh

Nostalgia mad hatter flavour ... tastes like some more and more and more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gersh

@Dietz how is that Orion tasting ? I have the Milky Way and ,well ,its , ok

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

Danies not so k@ksleg Malva Mix
WienerVapes Good Boy (best RY4)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Gersh said:


> @Dietz how is that Orion tasting ? I have the Milky Way and ,well ,its , ok


Orion makes really good stuff. Northern Star probably my favourite from them

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz

Gersh said:


> @Dietz how is that Orion tasting ? I have the Milky Way and ,well ,its , ok


 @Gersh 
I really enjoyed it! Initial vanilla hit and this nice lasting Coffee after exhale that slowly 'grows'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

All DIY:

Durandt's Treachery by @Viper_SA 
Koffiekapitaal, my adaptation of a HIC recipe
Real Lemonade, still the best.
Pizelle, a to buy HIC recipe - "A classic Italian treat: delicate, buttery, lightly-sweet pizzelle wafers. This recipe balances the traditional pizzelle flavors of vanilla, anise and almond.".
Andre's Mate, my interpretation of 5P Bowden's Mate

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz

Gersh said:


> @Dietz how is that Orion tasting ? I have the Milky Way and ,well ,its , ok


The Orion moonlight for me is great!! but I also like mixing it with a bit if 6mg XXX, kicks the Flavor a bit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

DIY
Gold Plums from @Viper_SA 
Camel from @Andre 
Perique Vapour from @Andre 
Marlboro
Castro, my own take on a Cuban cigar. It's a bit better now after a long steep, not as dry.

Tasted and played with a few of @Viper_SA new recipes
7 Guns V2
Wyatt Earp V2
Cat-house Nipples V2
Cpt Jack Sparrow
Blackbeard
Long John Silver

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA

I think that Wyatt Earp V2 is fsst becoming one of my favorites @GregF

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie

XXX by vapour mountain ( what else? )
Strawberry Ice VM
SNLV18 by Joose

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

Today is a raspberry slushee day @Yusuf Cape Vaper

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Daniel

Maybe a bit off topic but is there like a secret DIY members VIP only club where you exchange juices and what what? And most importantly how do I get in?


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> Maybe a bit off topic but is there like a secret DIY members VIP only club where you exchange juices and what what? And most importantly how do I get in?



That is off topic @Daniel
Feel free to start a new thread to this effect in the DIY subforum


----------



## Rob Fisher

Slug Juice in the Sherman... needed to check the tank out with an 80/20 and this is a cloud blower with pretty good flavour!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sherman #2 with Dual Fused Claptons and XXX inside!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Today was a very special vaping day. I vaped one of my favourites. @Paulie's Guava and menthol.

It's been several months since I last vaped it because I ran out and just didn't get round to getting more. It was way too long...

Man, this juice is amazing! Tastes just like thick guava roll. I love it. I just want to eat it. And after vaping it you can almost taste guava roll pieces in your mouth. Full mouthfeel and granular texture. Ooh, I missed this juice!

My added menthol makes it just a bit more special for me 

What a juice ! @Paulie you the man! Will see the new year in with this juice on my tastebuds!

In REO Red with the OL16, which I am slowly getting to understand more. Such a lovely vaping action. Smooth. Rich concentrated flavour. Not the biggest vape (restricted lung hit) but a quality one indeed.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Daniel

DIY Cream Soda Float 
ADV Strawberry Panna Cotta


----------



## Paulie

Silver said:


> Today was a very special vaping day. I vaped one of my favourites. @Paulie's Guava and menthol.
> 
> It's been several months since I last vaped it because I ran out and just didn't get round to getting more. It was way too long...
> 
> Man, this juice is amazing! Tastes just like thick guava roll. I love it. I just want to eat it. And after vaping it you can almost taste guava roll pieces in your mouth. Full mouthfeel and granular texture. Ooh, I missed this juice!
> 
> My added menthol makes it just a bit more special for me
> 
> What a juice ! @Paulie you the man! Will see the new year in with this juice on my tastebuds!
> 
> In REO Red with the OL16, which I am slowly getting to understand more. Such a lovely vaping action. Smooth. Rich concentrated flavour. Not the biggest vape (restricted lung hit) but a quality one indeed.
> 
> View attachment 80308


Glad u like it bud im back from holiday and nice and relaxed for the new year!


----------



## Silver

A great mix and old favourite.

'BlackBobas' - WB *Blackbird* and AV *Bobas Bounty*

In the Avo. How lovely

Credit to @HPBotha for coming up with the idea for this mix way back!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Don't laugh

ELP Special Reserve with a bit of Paulie's Guava and a touch of menthol.

Am liking it a lot. The guava and tobacco works. Surprising.




I had a bit of 'guava ice' left in the Crius and put in about two thirds of a tank of ELP Special Reseve. I was a bit lazy to empty it out and rewick...

Maybe guava tobacco could be a thing. 
Lol.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Finally getting around to taste some new juices... today it's Mango from Zenkhulu... so far so good... first mango I have tried that I didn't rinse out of the tank right away... let's see how we go with this one over time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cor

I did enjoy a diy mapel syrup and caramel juice today in the rainy bushveld it went down sooooooo good with the trollv2 and my trusty minikin v1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Blackbird blend in REO Black

'Strawberry Ice' as usual

And a new juice loaded tonight!

@BumbleBee's Kiwichi

I put it in two devices. The Crius and the mighty OL16 on REO Red. Dual coil restricted lung hit action chosen for this juice...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

My daughter is my real taste tester for Juices because she has an amazing palate and does wine and food tasting... she has a real knack for breaking apart juices and rating them... this is her testing the new Mango juice from Zenkhulu...




And what does she think of it? Outstanding... best juice she has ever tasted... real mango... if she vaped she said this would be her ADV... she immediately picked up the phone to call her boyfriend who vapes and told him he needs to get it! @GIR8Smoke you have nailed this juice. Highly recommended!

We tried the Pine Ice as well and that one was not a hit with either of us...

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tockit

Rob Fisher said:


> My daughter is my real taste tester for Juices because she has an amazing palate and does wine and food tasting... she has a real knack for breaking apart juices and rating them... this is her testing the new Mango juice from Zenkhulu...
> View attachment 82099
> View attachment 82100
> 
> 
> And what does she think of it? Outstanding... best juice she has ever tasted... real mango... if she vaped she said this would be her ADV... she immediately picked up the phone to call her boyfriend who vapes and told him he needs to get it! @GIR8Smoke you have nailed this juice. Highly recommended!
> 
> We tried the Pine Ice as well and that one was not a hit with either of us...


Totally agree, that Mango is awesome. The pine ice is not a winner for me either. Think I have just under half a bottle left and I bought it with the mango when they launched last month. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pine Ice is a powerful and cold vape... probably more suited to MTL smaller devices because even for me it's a bit powerful in the SM25... but the more I vape it in the SM25 the more I like it... 

Mango and Mint Ice are both excellent juices and recommended... Pine Ice not good at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

DIY's... Iced Spicy Chai, PIC, Patchiila and Coconut Lime Ice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zebelial

DIY Caramel mint and DIY Grapeberry ice gummy bear. DIY Strawberry custard waiting at home

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes

I finally got to test the Mango and pine ice from Zenkhulu. To me, I love the Pine ICE but I can't stand the Mango... I don't like it at all. Gave it to my wife and she loves it.

Still need to test the Mint Ice.

So, today I'm on Pine Ice and DIY Cream soda.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

All DIY:
Mangosteen
Green Apple
White Chocolate Mint Truffles
Baileysbacco

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Zebelial

Due to vapers fatigue... Dark pipe tobacco with the strongest mix of menthols and mints imaginable lol

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Andre said:


> All DIY:
> Mangosteen
> Green Apple
> White Chocolate Mint Truffles
> Baileysbacco


Ok you got my attention again
How is that Baileysbacco?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Deity - Harmonia
Deity - Phoenix
Complex Chaos - Freaky Loops
Complex Chaos - Strawberry Desire 
ELP - General Custard
Deity - Iris

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> Ok you got my attention again
> How is that Baileysbacco?


Oh so sweet, but oh so divine! Have been playing around with the recipe by adding Black Fire, Tuscan Reserve, etc, but it is "fragile" (for want of a better word) and just a tiny addition overpowers it easily. Next I shall look at leaving out the Irish and Vienna Cream and see how that performs as a base. The possibilities are endless.

As is, it is the most perfect rendition of Baileys Irish Cream with a tobacco note. Absolutely incredible actually!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Andre said:


> Oh so sweet, but oh so divine! Have been playing around with the recipe by adding Black Fire, Tuscan Reserve, etc, but it is "fragile" (for want of a better word) and just a tiny addition overpowers it easily. Next I shall look at leaving out the Irish and Vienna Cream and see how that performs as a base. The possibilities are endless.
> 
> As is, it is the most perfect rendition of Baileys Irish Cream with a tobacco note. Absolutely incredible actually!


Well then , now you have to share it in the tobacco thread.

I did find it but there were a few funnies in there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Pebbles by Glas E-Liquid :
Flava description says : It is a sophisticated dessert blend of fruit cereal and macaroon, boasting a powerful balance of creamy and fruit flavor with a sweet vanilla crisp on the exhale.

A not to shabby international juice with a 6mg Nic throat punch of note...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spydro

Running DIY Piper Cream and DIY Wormwood in the Hadaly's right now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrDeedz

VapeKing Watermelon cock-tailed with my DIY Kiwi. great combo lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

3 year old Tarks Poison Elite, which I bought from @Imthiaz Khan. Still perfect.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Dietz

Andre said:


> 3 year old Tarks Poison Elite, which I bought from @Imthiaz Khan. Still perfect.


It looks awesome!! 
Does ejuice not go "off" after some time? (sorry for the noob question)


----------



## Andre

Dietz said:


> It looks awesome!!
> Does ejuice not go "off" after some time? (sorry for the noob question)


It does, but not as quickly as most surmise, depending on storage conditions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> 3 year old Tarks Poison Elite, which I bought from @Imthiaz Khan. Still perfect.


Never had the stomach for its price tag. Wish I did, having tasted that other one... Shees that stuff was outstanding! 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Citrus with Ylang Ylang (picture of the flower used above). Ylang Ylang is used in Chanel No 5, which Marilyn Monroe wore in bed!

A well balanced Raspberry and Lychee Lemonade.

White Girl, an awesome Chai Tea by @rogue zombie 

Pecan Custard

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Soprono

Call me boring but ELP Special Reserve has been my ADV exclusively now for just under 5 months. Absolutely love this juice. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Citrus with Ylang Ylang (picture of the flower used above). Ylang Ylang is used in Chanel No 5, which Marilyn Monroe wore in bed!
> 
> A well balanced Raspberry and Lychee Lemonade.
> 
> White Girl, an awesome Chai Tea by @rogue zombie
> 
> Pecan Custard



Did I miss the Ylang Ylang Cirtus recipe?
I'm still on the hunt for a good floral recipe.


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> Did I miss the Ylang Ylang Cirtus recipe?
> I'm still on the hunt for a good floral recipe.


Here you go. Too much Bavarian Cream in there for me - I get a weird taste from it at higher percentages. His remix here seems more balanced to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

This is crazy but I'm loving it.




BlackBobasSweetVirginiaMenthol!

15ml of about 12mg PGVG base
To which I add 20 drops of VM menthol concentrate.
Then about 2ml of WB Blackbird
Followed by a bit of Bobas Bounty
And to top it off a bit of @rogue zombie's Sweet Virgina DIY

Well it's lovely

Blackbird is magic, Bobas adds a bit of 'granola' and the Sweet Virginia tops it off with some sweetness. Decadent, rich tobacco goodness.

The menthol cools it all
It's very tasty and satisfying.

Avo24 doing very good justice to this blend.

REO Black and other mods looking from behind not very happy at the attention the RX Avo is getting. Lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Silver said:


> This is crazy but I'm loving it.
> 
> View attachment 83654
> 
> 
> BlackBobasSweetVirginiaMenthol!
> 
> 15ml of about 12mg PGVG base
> To which I add 20 drops of VM menthol concentrate.
> Then about 2ml of WB Blackbird
> Followed by a bit of Bobas Bounty
> And to top it off a bit of @rogue zombie's Sweet Virgina DIY
> 
> Well it's lovely
> 
> Blackbird is magic, Bobas adds a bit of 'granola' and the Sweet Virginia tops it off with some sweetness. Decadent, rich tobacco goodness.
> 
> The menthol cools it all
> It's very tasty and satisfying.
> 
> Avo24 doing very good justice to this blend.
> 
> REO Black and other mods looking from behind not very happy at the attention the RX Avo is getting. Lol


@Silver I only recently acquired a avo 24 and I tell u what...loving it..cant wait to compare to the serpent RDTA tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

incredible_hullk said:


> @Silver I only recently acquired a avo 24 and I tell u what...loving it..cant wait to compare to the serpent RDTA tomorrow



That's great @incredible_hullk 
It was @Yiannaki that advised me to go for the Avo and he was right. It produces such deep rich flavour. Am liking it a lot. Just chugs through juice quite quickly. 

Let us know how it compares to the serpent rdta!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zebelial

DIY cuburbon tobacco working well for me today

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

All of those whilst abroad... 

The juice in the middle... My latest discovery. Coffee and Rum. Bought bulk after the first 60ml. Grimm Creations 8-Ball





Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Nice to see you again @Tom !
Happy new year! All the best for the year ahead.
Let us know when you are visiting SA next

August 26th would be a good time for a visit.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

As usual all DIY
Hell's Teeth (with a lot less hazelnut)
Amkara
Durandt's Treachery from @Viper_SA 
Cpt Jack Sparrow from @Viper_SA 
Apple Bac - this one surprised me

Tomorrow I will tackle @Viper_SA Three Musketers again
Aramis, Athos, D'Artagnan and Porthos

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> That's great @incredible_hullk
> It was @Yiannaki that advised me to go for the Avo and he was right. It produces such deep rich flavour. Am liking it a lot. Just chugs through juice quite quickly.
> 
> Let us know how it compares to the serpent rdta!



It's really nice to hear that you are rediscovering the Avo @Silver. Like your description that fits them so well... deep rich flavor. 
They still rule roost around here over all my other tanks.

I came up with a new DIY in the wee hours that I've been chucking in an Avo G since. Liking it so far, just need to even it out a little more for my tastes and it could be another winner for me even though I don't normally do dessert type vapes much. I'm going to label it Pistacia Spunk if it does prove out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Spydro said:


> It's really nice to hear that you are rediscovering the Avo @Silver. Like your description that fits them so well... deep rich flavor.
> They still rule roost around here over all my other tanks.
> 
> I came up with a new DIY in the wee hours that I've been chucking in an Avo G since. Liking it so far, just need to even it out a little more for my tastes and it could be another winner for me even though I don't normally do dessert type vapes much. I'm going to label it Pistacia Spunk if it does prove out.



Great to hear @Spydro 
Must be really satisfying to make your own juice and refine it to your perfect taste
Postachio spunk sounds very interesting indeed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> Great to hear @Spydro
> Must be really satisfying to make your own juice and refine it to your perfect taste
> Postachio spunk sounds very interesting indeed!



It is, thanks. With only one or two exceptions from SA I do not expect to ever buy any premade joose again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Spydro said:


> It is, thanks. With only one or two exceptions from SA I do not expect to ever buy any premade joose again.



Have learnt so much from you since you joined here @Spydro 

But the one thing that keeps circling in my head is how you optimise everything. The device and build for the particular juice. And then that unit stays put.

I have tried to do the same - but am still learning and far off where I want to be.

I have my Strawberry Ice restricted lung hit and my strong tobacco mouth to ling sorted. Ok, I have not made these juices from scratch but have adjusted them to suit my taste.

Thanks for that - will continue trying to find a few more optimal match ups.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> Have learnt so much from you since you joined here @Spydro
> 
> But the one thing that keeps circling in my head is how you optimise everything. The device and build for the particular juice. And then that unit stays put.
> 
> I have tried to do the same - but am still learning and far off where I want to be.
> 
> I have my Strawberry Ice restricted lung hit and my strong tobacco mouth to ling sorted. Ok, I have not made these juices from scratch but have adjusted them to suit my taste.
> 
> Thanks for that - will continue trying to find a few more optimal match ups.



Thanks for your kind remarks Mr Silver. I really enjoy this forum and the folks running it.

My dedicating joose to specific atty's makes the road a little shorter in that when I know it is not broke I don't try to fix it. Everything in a perfect vape is locked in and easily repeatable. It also saves wear and tear on having to rewick or rebuild as often. If the build is right for the joose in the atty it is ran in there is no need to insatiably rewick like some folks do unless you dry hit enough times (no excuse for that) or vape swamp mud.

All good things come to he/she who pursues them with vigor, and will not accept defeat. But it doesn't happen overnight, and you have to do it yourself to get it right for your own personal tastes. Stay with it and the lights will start coming on easier. 

Even with nothing but time on my hands it's been a long road to my ongoing vaping nirvana. I still learn new tricks now and then. Learning DIY for my tastes and how to build for each of them in specific atty's all at the same was part of the never ending story. And that made longer by having way too much gear and sometimes way too many DIY's going at the same time. But some of it also comes from my personal tastes changing over time so I have to come up with new DIY's to fill the voids. But nothing is lost... I can always go back and make any of my DIY's from the very start again on a whim. I also have my "occasional vapes" for specific time periods that I mix fresh when I want/need them... like for certain holidays, when I am down in the dumps and need a kick start to get back up to speed, for when I've got a cold to clear my head, to compliment something else that peaks my other senses, etc. Any new knowledge of what works for me is not wasted time or effort to me. Eventually it gets quite easy because you know exactly what you like and how to get it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> Nice to see you again @Tom !
> Happy new year! All the best for the year ahead.
> Let us know when you are visiting SA next
> 
> August 26th would be a good time for a visit.....


Yeah, would be great. Have not been for a while 

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I tastered a Butterscotch vape at last night's fishing meeting... so while I was out and about I popped into Ohm My Ecig to grab a bottle... as far as I'm aware it's a Vape Decadence in house made juice by @BigB. I popped some into the Bell Cap Hussar... strange to be vaping something other than XXX... but it makes a really nice change and am tooting on it every now and again!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Coldcat

Can't stop vaping this stuff..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeXuS

Complex Chaos: Marshmallow.


----------



## Spydro

I came up with a new to me DIY (RickeyIC) that I mixed up 40mls of in the wee morning hours yesterday that I've been dripping in a Hadaly now and then to test try out. It shows promise, but I'll let it age naturally to let it fully develop, then see if it needs adjustment before considering it for my ADV list.


----------



## Jos

Some of @Andre 's Mango Crack. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-fruit-recipes.t25444/page-2#post-406772


Really nice vape and also a change from the usual rotation of XXX, Tropical Ice and VM4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

VAPE KING Creamy Mango. Not too shabby and quite tasty


----------



## picautomaton

Flavour West - Extreme Ice, single flavour. Nice 'n minty


----------



## Spydro

DIY's Nutty Nog and PIC in some of my Psyclone gear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taytay

My two favorite juices

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Spydro

Reo Woodvil; Psyclone Hadaly; DIY Flimflam.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Deity - Phoenix 
Deity - Harmonia
Complex Chaos - Freaky Loops
Complex Chaos - Strawberry Desire
DIY Clone of - Goodlife Vapors - Deadly Sin (VG)


----------



## xRuan

Anyone discovered Opus Glitch yet? Wow its a real Trinity contender! Priced at more or less R150 per 50ml. " A juicy, delectable strawberry drink blended with a tropical twist of summer melons and a hint of coconut. " Can't put my tank down with this Jewel in.

Reactions: Like 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK hold on to your pants everyone... I'm gonna try vape something other than XXX today...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> OK hold on to your pants everyone... I'm gonna try vape something other than XXX today...
> View attachment 85158
> View attachment 85159
> View attachment 85160
> View attachment 85161
> View attachment 85162



What is that juice Rob?!


----------



## Silver

Standing by @Rob Fisher 
Holding thumbs for you 
Hope you have a Billet with XXX on the ready...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> What is that juice Rob?!



Chrispies by PsiQuid. Everyone raves about it... I know it's a top rated juice but I don't think the Hussar is going to last till tonight before heading to the cleaning station.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Standing by @Rob Fisher
> Holding thumbs for you
> Hope you have a Billet with XXX on the ready...



100% Hi Ho @Silver! The Green BB was and is standing by in a BIG WAY!

I think I need to just give up the search for other juices...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## E.T.

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% Hi Ho @Silver! The Green BB was and is standing by in a BIG WAY!
> 
> I think I need to just give up the search for other juices...



Jip I think we have the same issue, i have tried various juices, some of them are ok, but the majority is meh and end up in a weird mixture of various juices all tossed together. I haven't really found one that I can constantly vape. XXX is nice but cant use is all day/

Currently vaping peanut gallery, which is nice though,

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Chrispies by PsiQuid. Everyone raves about it... I know it's a top rated juice but I don't think the Hussar is going to last till tonight before heading to the cleaning station.


What's the flavour profile? Cereal?

I have high hopes for a sour vape though, I think it might scratch an itch! You don't do apple flavours though?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> What's the flavour profile? Cereal?
> 
> I have high hopes for a sour vape though, I think it might scratch an itch! You don't do apple flavours though?



Yip it is cereal... and yebo I don't do apple...


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip it is cereal... and yebo I don't do apple...


[Inserts "Bummer" rating]

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Stosta @Silver and @Deckie you were right to mark the new juice try as optimistic...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> @Stosta @Silver and @Deckie you were right to mark the new juice try as optimistic...


I got some after reading all the hype around it & was labelled "the best thing other than sliced bread", I'm sorry but most of the hyped international juices I've tried bar Dinner Lady, have been so over laden with caramel & butterscotch that I find it on the syrupy side & too rich.. I get no other flavour but caramel...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Zebelial

Some diy almond milk is hitting the spot today

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## gdigitel

E.T. said:


> Currently vaping peanut gallery, which is nice though,


Please tell me more about Peanut Gallery? Sounds like something I can appreciate.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz

gdigitel said:


> Please tell me more about Peanut Gallery? Sounds like something I can appreciate.


@gdigitel , its a Peanut butter & Fudge mainly but has a nice sweetness to it, Like a Nice Peanut butter dessert. Also the Peanut Butter is not overwhelming at all.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## gdigitel

@Dietz sounds awesome. Is it store bought?


----------



## Dietz

gdigitel said:


> @Dietz sounds awesome. Is it store bought?


I got it online from Revolution Vape lm sure you can drop @BaD Mountain a PM for an order.

PS. Just saw they have a new addition called Banana Republic, Didnt even know they had that one?

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## BaD Mountain

@E.T.

Currently vaping peanut gallery, which is nice though,[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the mention.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie

Got most of my inlaws to start vaping with me and my wife
Here is my sis in law on Wicked wicks cherry cola, brother in law on coil empire spearmint, wife on milk lab yo mama, me on XXX(what else?) And a friend on Smack Ice...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## E.T.

gdigitel said:


> Please tell me more about Peanut Gallery? Sounds like something I can appreciate.


Hi @gdigitel its a realy nice peanut caramel vape. The banan caramel is also good. @BaD Mountain make it i sure he will be more than able to give you the finer details

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

All DIY 

Casino Pier
Southern Butter Pecan Gelato
Chilled Naartjie
Chilled Grape
Chilled Lychee
Bruised Berries - had a bit of a menthol craving this arvie
What the Fuji
Turkish delight




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Just a reminder, vendors are not allowed to discuss their products in the general threads of the forum.

So am asking members, please dont solicit responses from vendors in the general forum threads, rather send them a PM or start a new discussion in their dedicated subforum, which is what its for.

Vendors, if a member asks you a question in a general forum thread, thank them, then either:

send them a PM with the details
Or start a new thread in your subforum and tag that member.
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% Hi Ho @Silver! The Green BB was and is standing by in a BIG WAY!
> 
> I think I need to just give up the search for other juices...



One day you may see the light and make your own joose. I know, I know... it'll never happen, you're blinded by just one, XXX. But that's the path to having several personal perfect vapes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> One day you may see the light and make your own joose. I know, I know... it'll never happen, you're blinded by just one, XXX. But that's the path to having several personal perfect vapes.



I have at least bought all the goodies to do DIY and a whole heap of concentrates... now I just have to open the box and try the DIY thing sometime.


----------



## Rob Fisher

More juice testing...


----------



## Rob Fisher

And Hussar full of Jelly!


----------



## hands

Rob Fisher said:


> And Hussar full of Jelly!


There must be something out there that you can add to your rotation. Maybe try some of the not so hyped juices

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing another menthol today... also a pretty powerful one and nice with that cool feeling and maybe a bit of spearmint hidden in that menthol! It's lives up to it's name... Blizzard!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Vermaak

I've been smoking my own blend today, and I'm pretty happy with it 

4% FA Cappuccino
1% FA Vanilla
70/30 mix


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Variety is the spice of life
- @Paulie Coffee Cake in the OL16 on the Reo P67
- Drip The Hype French Toast Crunch in the Apocalypse Gen 2 Cotton Candy Edition RDA on the RX200
- @KieranD White Label Apple Pie in the DotMod Petri RTA on the iStick Pico
- Moo E Liquid Vanilla Almond Milk in the Tarot Nano Kit (the wife's setup hence the Wonder Woman vape band)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Moey_Ismail said:


> Variety is the spice of life
> - @Paulie Coffee Cake in the OL16 on the Reo P67
> - Drip The Hype French Toast Crunch in the Apocalypse Gen 2 Cotton Candy Edition RDA on the RX200
> - @KieranD White Label Apple Pie in the DotMod Petri RTA on the iStick Pico
> - Moo E Liquid Vanilla Almond Milk in the Tarot Nano Kit (the wife's setup hence the Wonder Woman vape band)
> View attachment 86220


How is she liking the Tarot Nano Kit? How long does an EUC coil (ceramic) last more or less?


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Andre said:


> How is she liking the Tarot Nano Kit? How long does an EUC coil (ceramic) last more or less?


She's really enjoying it, I've been enjoying it too, haven't used the ceramics as yet but I've heard that they last about as long as the CCells but give better flavor and wick more efficiently. The airflow on the veco tank is so smooth, it's top airflow with a very interesting design

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mahir

Rude Rudi said:


> All DIY
> 
> Casino Pier
> Southern Butter Pecan Gelato
> Chilled Naartjie
> Chilled Grape
> Chilled Lychee
> Bruised Berries - had a bit of a menthol craving this arvie
> What the Fuji
> Turkish delight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Turkish delight? Willing to share the recipe?


----------



## Rude Rudi

Mahir said:


> Turkish delight? Willing to share the recipe?



2% CLY Turkish delight
5% INW milk choc

Choc need 2 weeks or so to smooth out...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mahir

Rude Rudi said:


> 2% CLY Turkish delight
> 5% INW milk choc
> 
> Choc need 2 weeks or so to smooth out...
> 
> Thanks bro
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GregF

Besides my normal tobacco stuff I gave this a shot.

Andre's Mate - I was pleasantly surprised. 
I am (was) not a mint menthol fan but I think this might just swing it.
Well done @Andre

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_N8th

Rob Fisher said:


> Pine Ice is a powerful and cold vape... probably more suited to MTL smaller devices because even for me it's a bit powerful in the SM25... but the more I vape it in the SM25 the more I like it...
> 
> Mango and Mint Ice are both excellent juices and recommended... Pine Ice not good at all.
> 
> View attachment 82101


The Mango is perfect , not fond of the pine ice either but the Mint Ice is specifically reserved for my goblin v3 mini !


----------



## Mender31

I basically vape one flavour until it's finished and then buyit again. Don't have a fancy for milky stuff and having difficulty finding fruity flavours I like. Currently vaping ncv ripple, and apparently no one else likes it... Does everybody go through juice quickly?

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper

Mender31 said:


> I basically vape one flavour until it's finished and then buyit again. Don't have a fancy for milky stuff and having difficulty finding fruity flavours I like. Currently vaping ncv ripple, and apparently no one else likes it... Does everybody go through juice quickly?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk



Your juice consumption is a combination of your vaping habit and the device you use. I use between 5 and 10ml per day but some use much more.
My search for the juice I like most is still on going after 11 months. Especially in the beginning it was a mission for me to find something that I really like to stop the smoking. Now I try new flavours to find more things I like. Good luck and keep going.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Mender31 said:


> I basically vape one flavour until it's finished and then buyit again. Don't have a fancy for milky stuff and having difficulty finding fruity flavours I like. Currently vaping ncv ripple, and apparently no one else likes it... Does everybody go through juice quickly?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk



Hi @Mender31 
Juice consumption varies widely. Check out the following thread
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/2016-how-much-juice-do-you-vape-per-day.t29570/

I am relatively lightweight at 8-10 ml a day. But i vape on lower power and higher mg strength

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## daniel craig

@Paulie Guava mixed with XXX is the best combination for these hot days  I'm usually more of a dessert/bakery type juice fan but this Guava juice is just epic!!! Definitely my favourite fruity flavour by far

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Elvit

I started with the MTL atty Kayfun mini V3
And now added DL device Wotofo Serpent Sub 22.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Test post

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

daniel craig said:


> @Paulie Guava mixed with XXX is the best combination for these hot days  I'm usually more of a dessert/bakery type juice fan but this Guava juice is just epic!!! Definitely my favourite fruity flavour by far



Great photo
Glad to hear you like Paulies Guava too. Epic juice for me @daniel craig - and i love adding menthol and converting it to Guava Ice. Havent tried adding XXX - nice idea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Silver said:


> Great photo
> Glad to hear you like Paulies Guava too. Epic juice for me @daniel craig - and i love adding menthol and converting it to Guava Ice. Havent tried adding XXX - nice idea


I mix a tad bit of XXX to it to add a nice coolness to it. I get why you add menthol to it. This Guava juice is one of the most authentic flavors out there and although I'm not a huge fruity flavor fan, I could vape this all day. @Paulie better not stop making this flavor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

daniel craig said:


> I mix a tad bit of XXX to it to add a nice coolness to it. I get why you add menthol to it. This Guava juice is one of the most authentic flavors out there and although I'm not a huge fruity flavor fan, I could vape this all day. @Paulie better not stop making this flavor



100% agreed @daniel craig - this is so authentic one can just about taste the guava poeces in the mouth.
Guava with a bit of coolness rocks!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn

Perfect Cup of Coffee with some nice Baked goods

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Element Crema is a must have, flavor profile is the cream filling of an eclair or tiramisu, very complex juice and tastes different in every setup

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

My previous attempts at this one were not that nice. For some reason to me the creams and strawberry taste as if they were sourced from a dumpster outside the local market even after a month or so steeping.

However, with a little five months steep, there is a remarkable improvement. I only get a slight hint of strawberry, more on the exhale and aftertaste, but the creams are super smooth and nothing vile about it at all.



Regards

(PS. Actually the more I vape it the better its getting. Nice surprise, one less headed to the drain.)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zandernwn

William Vermaak said:


> I've been smoking my own blend today, and I'm pretty happy with it
> 
> 4% FA Cappuccino
> 1% FA Vanilla
> 70/30 mix


Sho FA cap at 4% you have balls...

I can't handle it about .50

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zebelial

zandernwn said:


> Sho FA cap at 4% you have balls...
> 
> I can't handle it about .50
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Agreed. Mixed cap wrong once and ever since that I hate coffee vapes  

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## William Vermaak

Had it steeping for about 3 months now, and it mellowed out very nicely. In the beginning it was terrible, so I thought I'll leave it to see if it will maybe combust, but it turned out pretty descent.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zandernwn

Interesting. I think stick with my sub-level % 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to try vape a few other juices... Hussar RTA's coiled and wicked and here we go...

Fat Fizz Apple, Fat Fizz Cherry, XXX and Panama!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher I think its Phat, not Fat - Lol

How are they tasting?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mender31

All of them sound amazing!!! Haha when I get my new setup working I'll have to try

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Time to try vape a few other juices... Hussar RTA's coiled and wicked and here we go...
> 
> Fat Fizz Apple, Fat Fizz Cherry, XXX and Panama!
> View attachment 89145


VERY keen to try that Apple one Rob! Please keep me updated!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> VERY keen to try that Apple one Rob! Please keep me updated!



Will send the bottles with Badger Couriers tomorrow!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Will send the bottles with Badger Couriers tomorrow!


Wooohooo!!

Will be waiting on the side of the road with an empty tank and a fresh battery!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mender31

Brilliant flavour on my new setup. Think I have found one of my new favourites!

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Pixstar

Excellent juice from @method1 and @Milc e-Juice.Well done!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## zandernwn

And what did you think of zoob?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pixstar

zandernwn said:


> And what did you think of zoob?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Pretty authentic as I remember those Zoo biscuits. Going to get some tomorrow to try with the vape. The juice is very good!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zandernwn

Pixstar said:


> Pretty authentic as I remember those Zoo biscuits. Going to get some tomorrow to try with the vape. The juice is very good!


It is very good. I have vaped closed to 300ml of it by now. I think apart from the creator I have downed the most mls by far.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Pixstar

zandernwn said:


> It is very good. I have vaped closed to 300ml of it by now. I think apart from the creator I have downed the most mls by far.


Wow that's an insane amount of Zoob juice! Lol!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zandernwn

I was fortunate to have been included in early testing of it

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

AppleBac
Gitanes Homage
Kentucky Blend
Amkara
LACR
Andre's Mate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

GuaBerry
God Milk
White Mate
Mangosteen
Bourbon Chai
Picador, assistant to Matador, still in the making, but getting there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

Andre said:


> GuaBerry
> God Milk
> White Mate
> Mangosteen
> Bourbon Chai
> Picador, assistant to Matador, still in the making, but getting there.



That White Mate is tempting me. I don't have any White Chocolate except for CLY. 
Going to give it a bash with that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick

Thank you @GregF and @Andre for making it so easy to view the recipes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zandernwn



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Vermaak

My Mother of Dragon's Milk is finally steeped and holy crap it's awesome. First time ever I threw one of my DIY juices in a tank instead of just using it in drippers.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Am vaping *Vaponaut Into the Wild* on the Crius

It's a lovely tobacco juice. Mild not very strong and has a nutty sort of vibe to it. I like it.


----------



## Gazzacpt

Silver said:


> Am vaping *Vaponaut Into the Wild* on the Crius
> 
> It's a lovely tobacco juice. Mild not very strong and has a nutty sort of vibe to it. I like it.
> 
> View attachment 91795


I still have a bottle of that. It's very good.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CeeJay

Vape Chefs - Licorice ice cream.

Only been vaping for 2 weeks, asked for something Liquorice because I loved Silver Fox flavour in the hookah. I must say I've filled the tank 4 times today already. I love that it doesn't have much dairy to it. Was suggested to me by Vape Cartel. It's like having a packet of liquorice all sorts in my pocket.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## David Naude

CeeJay said:


> Vape Chefs - Licorice ice cream


 Yeah i did 2 bottles of that stuff in 3 days its awesome!!!


----------



## Nico Cronje

Today will be Frosteez and later on some Galaxy from Orion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

I made up a new ice cold DIY palate cleanser in the wee hours this morning, and brought back into use one of my favorite little beasts to run it in... my solid brass/patina Reo Mini 1.0, one of my authentic O-16's and custom Syner DT's (the smallest yet heaviest Reo's ever made - I have two of them.... Orestiad & Brickles).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Spydro said:


> I made up a new ice cold DIY palate cleanser in the wee hours this morning, and brought back into use one of my favorite little beasts to run it in... my solid brass/patina Reo Mini 1.0, one of my authentic O-16's and custom Syner DT's (the smallest yet heaviest Reo's ever made - I have two of them.... Orestiad & Brickles).
> 
> View attachment 93788


I wonder how it got the nickname brickles

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

Christos said:


> I wonder how it got the nickname brickles



I thought it fit when I made it up because it looks and feels like a sparkling brick of gold. The patina's name fits her too.


----------



## Nico Cronje

Good Morning people please help im stuck between to flavors to buy today its either Paulies blueberry cupcake or Paulies pistachio ice cream...

if you tried one of these please tell me about your experience.

your help will be much appreciated.


----------



## craigb

Nico Cronje said:


> Good Morning people please help im stuck between to flavors to buy today its either Paulies blueberry cupcake or Paulies pistachio ice cream...
> 
> if you tried one of these please tell me about your experience.
> 
> your help will be much appreciated.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nico Cronje

craigb said:


> View attachment 93819


HAHAH... I wish money is a bit tight for both...


----------



## craigb

Nico Cronje said:


> HAHAH... I wish money is a bit tight for both...


Then I recommend you take some time to figure it out. While you are thinking about it, get some affiliation coco or rusky to help the brainwaves  

Soz , that's about as helpful as I can be at the moment as neither of your options really speaks to me as far as profiles go.


----------



## Nico Cronje

craigb said:


> Then I recommend you take some time to figure it out. While you are thinking about it, get some affiliation coco or rusky to help the brainwaves
> 
> Soz , that's about as helpful as I can be at the moment as neither of your options really speaks to me as far as profiles go.


Awesome thanks a lot for your help....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heino13

Paulies strawberry lemon cake. If that's the name is awesome

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeJay

Some BlissMist - nature's delights. 

Being new, still figuring out which profiles I enjoy. I seem to be loving this blissmist to the max. The Mango is fantastic, like Vaping breakfast blend fruit juice.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Two really interesting juices today! 

Bolt from Moku - Spearmint vape... Quality juice of note!
And a new juice in the making from @Sickboy77 - It's a menthol that has been steeping... really good!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## gdigitel

Sir @Rob Fisher is that one of your imported tips that fits the Hadaly so perfectly?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

gdigitel said:


> Sir @Rob Fisher is that one of your imported tips that fits the Hadaly so perfectly?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Yip from White Owl Mods in Poland!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

At the last Vape Meet I found another Menthol to vape (Brain Freeze by Naked)... so I bought a few more bottles... and at the same time I ordered another Naked Juice called Lava Flow which is a combination of fresh strawberries, with coconut, and pineapple. Really nice...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Well Well Well we now have two more juices other than XXX that is authorised to go into something other than a dripper! 

Lava Flow from Naked goes into an Hussar with a Steam Tuners Bell Cap on top of a Mellody Box!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zandernwn

I mixed up Charlie Noble's PB Cereal 3 weeks ago. And finally got around to vaping it tonight. It's pretty good. Worth mixing.






Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GregF

All DIY from this thread.

Camel
7 Guns V2
LACR from HIC's
Athos
Marlboro Light


----------



## NeoVapist

DIY MANGO
ISTICK 80W
GEEKVAPE EAGLE WITH NO GLASS SO IT'S AN RDA  )

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Angelus

Trying nostalgia twink'd that I bought today .... interesting flavour


----------



## ScottyDogg

Paulies Lemon Ice Tea today  nom


----------



## Andre

All DIY:

Connoisseur's Cigar
Pina Colada
Plum Brûlée
Vampire Blood


----------



## CMMACKEM

Phillip Rocke ETD and PICT by Creamy Clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Rogue by @Sir Vape 
The best tobacco juice by far  A smooth complex tobacco vape with notes of caramel and custard blended together perfectly and steeped for a minimum of 3 months. I'm lucky enough to get a bottle with a 01/06/2016 production date  This stuff just gets better with age.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mida Khan

Spydro said:


> I thought it fit when I made it up because it looks and feels like a sparkling brick of gold. The patina's name fits her too.
> 
> View attachment 93790



stunning!


----------



## Mida Khan

Nasty - Mango

Ace of Vapes - Icy Cola


----------



## Silver

A new tobacco blend for the Avo24

I usually prefer tobaccoes strong in 18mg and in MTL mode on the RM2 but since I got the avo a while back I have been playing with lower strength mixes and putting just a bit of a good tobacco juice into a blend of PG/VG/nic. And have been enjoying restricted lung hits with it .

Tonight i tried a weird mix - but i am loving it

Made in a 30 ml bottle. Started off with about 20ml of about 9mg PG/VG/nic
Then I add 20 drops of VM menthol. That "base" has worked well for me for several such blends.

Tonight i added just about a ml or so of each of the following:

HHV Huntsman - this is a classic
@rogue zombie 's sweet virginia
AV Bobas Bounty - another classic that reminds me a bit of granola bars
And of course a touch of Blackbird which is now on extreme rations
This mix works beautifully. Strange. I can pick up the harsh dry Huntsman, the sweetness from sweet virginia and delicious traces of Blackbird. I dont get much of the Bobas though. 

Its quite rich and complex. Slightly bitter. But gorgeous.

Menthol gives it a nice touch of coolness which is lovely for me

What a blend. Lol

PS - Avo24 has such amazing flavour - what a great atty!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom

Silver said:


> View attachment 96850
> 
> 
> Just posting with the phone camera. Will explain shortly on the iPad


hardcore juices ..... 18mg!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Tom said:


> hardcore juices ..... 18mg!



I added some explanation afterward to my above post @Tom

Yes 18mg were added but the final blend is not 18mg
Its about 20ml of 9mg and about 5ml of 18mg juices added so i estimate the final blend at about 11mg or so.

Have some tame coils in the Avo - dual coils - and only vaping at about 28Watts
Shortish lung hits - its lovely...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> View attachment 96850
> 
> 
> A new tobacco blend for the Avo24
> 
> I usually prefer tobaccoes strong in 18mg and in MTL mode on the RM2 but since I got the avo a while back I have been playing with lower strength mixes and putting just a bit of a good tobacco juice into a blend of PG/VG/nic. And have been enjoying restricted lung hits with it .
> 
> Tonight i tried a weird mix - but i am loving it
> 
> Made in a 30 ml bottle. Started off with about 20ml of about 9mg PG/VG/nic
> Then I add 20 drops of VM menthol. That "base" has worked well for me for several such blends.
> 
> Tonight i added just about a ml or so of each of the following:
> 
> HHV Huntsman - this is a classic
> @rogue zombie 's sweet virginia
> AV Bobas Bounty - another classic that reminds me a bit of granola bars
> And of course a touch of Blackbird which is now on extreme rations
> This mix works beautifully. Strange. I can pick up the harsh dry Huntsman, the sweetness from sweet virginia and delicious traces of Blackbird. I dont get much of the Bobas though.
> 
> Its quite rich and complex. Slightly bitter. But gorgeous.
> 
> Menthol gives it a nice touch of coolness which is lovely for me
> 
> What a blend. Lol
> 
> PS - Avo24 has such amazing flavour - what a great atty!


That is quite the concoction @Silver but given the inclusion of Blackbird it can only be awesome. Njoy. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

BioHAZarD said:


> That is quite the concoction @Silver but given the inclusion of Blackbird it can only be awesome. Njoy. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Sent from my Note 4



Thanks @BioHAZarD 
The Blackbird is very feint in this blend and i put very little in because i am so low on Blackbird, its quite sad.
This blend seems to be dominated by Huntsman - which is such a bold strong flavour. I love it on its own but in the blend it also works beautifully. @rogue zombie 's sweet virginia is the star here too because its sweetness is offsetting the dryness of the Huntsman somewhat. They are working well together.


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> Thanks @BioHAZarD
> The Blackbird is very feint in this blend and i put very little in because i am so low on Blackbird, its quite sad.
> This blend seems to be dominated by Huntsman - which is such a bold strong flavour. I love it on its own but in the blend it also works beautifully. @rogue zombie 's sweet virginia is the star here too because its sweetness is offsetting the dryness of the Huntsman somewhat. They are working well together.


I hear you. My last Blackbird was finished in January  

But it does sound like quite a awesome mix

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Trinity Ice in the bush!




Very nice in the Petri V2 RDA ! Am liking the soothing coolness. Very nice juice @Vapington. First vape was lovely. Will reserve comment for later in case I decide to review.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

2nd new juice for the day 

This one is called Icy Widow from The Chefs Special Sauce (TCSS). Juice line in association with eCiggies. 

It's an icy tobacco flavour and wow, am loving this one!

So different. Refreshing. Tasty. Will also reserve comment on this for later in case I decide to review. 

Served up in a very capable Reo / OL16 combo with wide open airflow for a restricted lung hit. 

Great juice @Dragon ! Am glad I bought this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington

Silver said:


> Trinity Ice in the bush!
> 
> View attachment 98848
> 
> 
> Very nice in the Petri V2 RDA ! Am liking the soothing coolness. Very nice juice @Vapington. First vape was lovely. Will reserve comment for later in case I decide to review.


Thanks @Silver ! I hope you continue to enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mikes Mega Mixes Noggy Rock in the NarBa as instructed by @Richelo Killian!  Reminds me of drinking Brandy while camping and fishing...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Beautiful Canadian ejuice in Decoded


----------



## Moey_Ismail

My man @Takie pulled through for me, sorted out the dry hit issue I was having with my Skyline, put an awesome build in the Armor that has no ramp up on the Reo P67, and I got his Odis Designs O Genny. All 3 of them are performing wonderfully but I'm most impressed by this O Genny, I love this thing, flavor machine of note

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Moey_Ismail said:


> My man @Takie pulled through for me, sorted out the dry hit issue I was having with my Skyline, put an awesome build in the Armor that has no ramp up on the Reo P67, and I got his Odis Designs O Genny. All 3 of them are performing wonderfully but I'm most impressed by this O Genny, I love this thing, flavor machine of note
> View attachment 99149



Great to hear @Moey_Ismail , what was the issue with the dry hits on the Skyline? And how did Takie sort it out?


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Silver said:


> Great to hear @Moey_Ismail , what was the issue with the dry hits on the Skyline? And how did Takie sort it out?


I'm not actually sure @Silver, I gave the Skyline to him and told him what the issue was, he didn't test it with my build, just did a full strip, removed all o rings and put it in the ultrasonic cleaner, he then built and wicked it for me. At first I thought it was my wicking but I rewicked on Takie's build in it, the same way I wicked it before and it's performing flawlessly. I'm guessing you were right about a seal not being perfect and maybe causing a vacuum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Am testing out a few new juices (for me) in the Kruger Park. 

First up today is Zesty Berry by @Blends Of Distinction. 

Wow, am liking this a lot in the Petri V2 RDA. Punchy Berry with a lovely sour twang. Doug you made a great juice here! I think this one needs to be reviewed. So I won't say more now....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Next up is Choc Chip Cookie by drip-drops.

Very nice. Am not a major cookie or dessert fan but this is great for a change. Can taste the soury doughy cookie. Choc is quite mild. Well done on this one @Attie !




I put it in the Skyline with my usual low power simple build that I use for strong fruity menthols. Not the ideal setup for this juice. I think Choc chip cookie needs a bigger more powerful and airier vape. Still enjoying it though and it's my first dessert type juice in the Skyline.


----------



## Silver

3rd juice today. This is a special one. 

Been meaning to try it for a while. Havana Nightz by JOOSE-E-LIQZ

@Naeemhoosen , wow sir this is very different. Am enjoying my first few vapes! It has that ashy tobacco taste. Deep and complex. Quite rough and ready. Congrats man. 

Very appropriate to be vaping it at sunset on Sabie river in Skukuza at the Kruger. Lovely setting for this juice. OL16 is great for this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GregF

Silver said:


> 3rd juice today. This is a special one.
> 
> Been meaning to try it for a while. Havana Nightz by JOOSE-E-LIQZ
> 
> @Naeemhoosen , wow sir this is very different. Am enjoying my first few vapes! It has that ashy tobacco taste. Deep and complex. Quite rough and ready. Congrats man.
> 
> Very appropriate to be vaping it at sunset on Sabie river in Skukuza at the Kruger. Lovely setting for this juice. OL16 is great for this.
> 
> View attachment 99257


Wanting to try this. Would be great if you could give it a review @Silver

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny

Rob Fisher said:


> Mikes Mega Mixes Noggy Rock in the NarBa as instructed by @Richelo Killian!  Reminds me of drinking Brandy while camping and fishing...
> View attachment 99024



I love that set up right there, I have a very loving home if t ever gets unloved there.


----------



## Rob Fisher

RayDeny said:


> I love that set up right there, I have a very loving home if t ever gets unloved there.



Roger that @RayDeny! You have dibs on it if it decides to leave the family! The mod maybe but the NarBa is a keeper.


----------



## Silver

GregF said:


> Wanting to try this. Would be great if you could give it a review @Silver
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Will try @GregF - 
Thanks


----------



## Naeemhoosen

Silver said:


> 3rd juice today. This is a special one.
> 
> Been meaning to try it for a while. Havana Nightz by JOOSE-E-LIQZ
> 
> @Naeemhoosen , wow sir this is very different. Am enjoying my first few vapes! It has that ashy tobacco taste. Deep and complex. Quite rough and ready. Congrats man.
> 
> Very appropriate to be vaping it at sunset on Sabie river in Skukuza at the Kruger. Lovely setting for this juice. OL16 is great for this.
> 
> View attachment 99257


@Silver glad you enjoying it sir.
Vaping it in a similar setup as yourself....wish i had the same scenic veiw. Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Havana Nightz continuing...

In the OL16 and side by side in the Petri V2 RDA

Wow. @Naeemhoosen great creation you have made here!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mark121m

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## aktorsyl

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 99890


Battle of the ADV's?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Rebuilt and rewicked all my setups today.
-Reo P67 with the Hussar RDTA, 3 x 28ga ni80 aliened with 38ga ni80, 4 wraps, 3mm ID @ 0.26 ohm. Vaping Candy King Sour Worms.

-Minikin Boost with the Odis Designs O-Genny RDTA, 3 x 28ga ni80 aliened with 38ga ni80, 4 wraps, 3mm ID @ 0.28 ohm. Vaping Pompous Pom Lord Snooty.

-Therion 166 with the ESG Skyline RTA, 24ga ni80 flat wire claptoned with 38ga ni80, 6 wraps, 2.5mm ID @ 0.36 ohm. Vaping Pacha Mama Strawberry Guava Jackfruit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

Smok Alien + Ammit 25 (parallel 26ga SS316 @ 0.16)

Blue Ice from Carlos' Concoctions
Gupta Ice (Gupta Coup from Revolution Vape + Menthol)
Bananut (Banana Republic + Peanut Gallery + Escobar's Beans all from Revolution Vape)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Moey_Ismail said:


> View attachment 101273
> Rebuilt and rewicked all my setups today.
> -Reo P67 with the Hussar RDTA, 3 x 28ga ni80 aliened with 38ga ni80, 4 wraps, 3mm ID @ 0.26 ohm. Vaping Candy King Sour Worms.
> 
> -Minikin Boost with the Odis Designs O-Genny RDTA, 3 x 28ga ni80 aliened with 38ga ni80, 4 wraps, 3mm ID @ 0.28 ohm. Vaping Pompous Pom Lord Snooty.
> 
> -Therion 166 with the ESG Skyline RTA, 24ga ni80 flat wire claptoned with 38ga ni80, 6 wraps, 2.5mm ID @ 0.36 ohm. Vaping Pacha Mama Strawberry Guava Jackfruit.



Great to see @Moey_Ismail !

How sour is the sour worms?
And how prominent is the guava in the Pacha Mama?
What are your views on those two juices?


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Silver said:


> Great to see @Moey_Ismail !
> 
> How sour is the sour worms?
> And how prominent is the guava in the Pacha Mama?
> What are your views on those two juices?


The sour worms taste like...well sour worms after the sour dusting is gone but still pretty good. The guava is there but just. The strawberry is very prominent, the jackfruit gives it somewhat of a bubblegum-ish taste. It's not anything at all like Paulies guava

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Moey_Ismail said:


> The sour worms taste like...well sour worms after the sour dusting is gone but still pretty good. The guava is there but just. The strawberry is very prominent, the jackfruit gives it somewhat of a bubblegum-ish taste. It's not anything at all like Paulies guava



Thanks @Moey_Ismail - that os very helpful

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

One of my new favs...

Full-mouth feel thick vanilla creaminess on inhale, layered nuttiness on exhale. Not too much flavouring, extremely well balanced and a delicate sweetness.

Double thick milkshake goodness.

We have another master mixer in @Yiannaki

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki

rogue zombie said:


> One of my new favs...
> 
> Full-mouth feel thick vanilla creaminess on inhale, layered nuttiness on exhale. Not too much flavouring, extremely well balanced and a delicate sweetness.
> 
> Double thick milkshake goodness.
> 
> We have another master mixer in @Yiannaki
> 
> View attachment 101325


So glad to hear you like it! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Newly coiled and wicked Skyline to try out NCV Trinity. I feel so bad I haven't tried this juice. Long overdue 




I like it. Nice fruity vibe. Soft texture. I might need to use a bigger air device for this juice

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Pulled out an old bottle of Alien Visions Havana Gold.

In the little KF V3 Mini.

My gosh this juice is gorgeous on first vape. Rich and strong. With a lovely warmness and slightly sweet taste. Am enjoying this.

Golden oldie

Tagging @johan - didn't you like this juice at one stage Johan?




PS - got to get this into the RM2 at some stage....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

A


Silver said:


> Pulled out an old bottle of Alien Visions Havana Gold.
> 
> In the little KF V3 Mini.
> 
> My gosh this juice is gorgeous on first vape. Rich and strong. With a lovely warmness and slightly sweet taste. Am enjoying this.
> 
> Golden oldie
> 
> Tagging @johan - didn't you like this juice at one stage Johan?
> 
> View attachment 102084
> 
> 
> PS - got to get this into the RM2 at some stage....



Absolutely the best tobacco juice in my humble opinion and still in my rotation today - I buy directly from Alien Vision; US$ 45 (excl shipping) per 100ml - I still remember like yesterday how I stole a bottle from @ShaneW and had to make good with a review - can't find the latter though .

PS. Havana Gold is most probably the closest any cigar-like juice will ever get to a good quality cigar.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

johan said:


> A
> 
> 
> Absolutely the best tobacco juice in my humble opinion and still in my rotation today - I buy directly from Alien Vision; US$ 45 (excl shipping) per 100ml - I still remember like yesterday how I stole a bottle from @ShaneW and had to make good with a review - can't find the latter though .
> 
> PS. Havana Gold is most probably the closest any cigar-like juice will ever get to a good quality cigar.



That is awesome 
Found your review @johan !!
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/alien-visions-e-juice-juice-reviews.t5404/

It was penned on 18 Sep 2014. i remember when you wrote that. I was still amazed how something "leathery" could taste good - and i wanted to get that juice after your review - but it wasnt available from Shane for a long time. And then it appeared. Or I cant remember if Shane did a group buy for some of us - lol.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> That is awesome
> Found your review @johan !!
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/alien-visions-e-juice-juice-reviews.t5404/
> 
> It was penned on 18 Sep 2014. i remember when you wrote that. I was still amazed how something "leathery" could taste good - and i wanted to get that juice after your review - but it wasnt available from Shane for a long time. And then it appeared. Or I cant remember if Shane did a group buy for some of us - lol.



ATM I have to dilute when used in the Narda or Hadaly - the throat thump tends to knock me over, but after a couple of Oros's I can handle it .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

A new juice in the Billow V2.5

@BumbleBee's Milk Tart. Part of the Modern Classics Range.

Bumblebee included it in my package for free a few months back when I got the Billow




I am not a big dessert juice fan and I can't remember when last I ate milk tart. But I am enjoying this juice a lot more than I thought I would.

It's only 6mg so it's light and smooth for me. Nice and sweet. Creamy. Getting like a crispy brown pastry sort of vibe which is nice. Could there also be a touch of cinnamon?

One thing is for certain, this Billow does desserts very nicely. Has a deep rich sort of taste. Lovely!!

Anyhow I am not the best judge of these types of juices but @BumbleBee I am enjoying it a lot and will certainly vape the bottle. Thanks !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> A new juice in the Billow V2.5
> 
> @BumbleBee's Milk Tart. Part of the Modern Classics Range.
> 
> Bumblebee included it in my package for free a few months back when I got the Billow
> 
> View attachment 102221
> 
> 
> I am not a big dessert juice fan and I can't remember when last I ate milk tart. But I am enjoying this juice a lot more than I thought I would.
> 
> It's only 6mg so it's light and smooth for me. Nice and sweet. Creamy. Getting like a crispy brown pastry sort of vibe which is nice. Could there also be a touch of cinnamon?
> 
> One thing is for certain, this Billow does desserts very nicely. Has a deep rich sort of taste. Lovely!!
> 
> Anyhow I am not the best judge of these types of juices but @BumbleBee I am enjoying it a lot and will certainly vape the bottle. Thanks !


I still can't believe this took you so long 

I'm glad you're enjoying the juice and the tank, the most underrated RTA ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Silver said:


> It's *only *6mg so it's light and smooth


Only. Only, he says.

Man, you've got a tungsten throat.

But yes - that melktert juice is quite amazing. Also got a complimentary bottle from @BumbleBee recently and thoroughly enjoying it. Trying to make it last as long as possible

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

All DIY:

Fried Ice Cream - first time trying this profile and loving it.
A dark and hard hitting Perique with Dark Vapure tobacco.
Mango Lassi - Mango, Yogurt, Cream and Coconut - divine.
Iced Toddy - showing off INW Eucalyptus & Mint.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Topping the BB up with my last bit of Fanta Float that I got from a friend:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Beside a whole lot of other stuff I vaped today, this one is worth a mention.
One of @Viper_SA creations and it is lovely.
I find myself not choosing it in the stash because I want to give others a try but I keep coming back to it.
Thanks again @Viper_SA (where have you disappeared to?)
Athos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn

GregF said:


> Beside a whole lot of other stuff I vaped today, this one is worth a mention.
> One of @Viper_SA creations and it is lovely.
> I find myself not choosing it in the stash because I want to give others a try but I keep coming back to it.
> Thanks again @Viper_SA (where have you disappeared to?)
> Athos


Thats looks like something ill enjoy

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja

Hmmm ok... what did i have today? 
All DIY.. .
Eye of the Tiger
Mother of Dragon's milk
Milk and honey
Sadlad toast crunch
Snowy Fuji

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## GregF

zandernwn said:


> Thats looks like something ill enjoy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I dont know if it is the higher DNB or the INW Tobacco Symphony but it is nice.
Think I need to play a bit more with INW Tobacco Symphony.......one day.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

GregF said:


> Beside a whole lot of other stuff I vaped today, this one is worth a mention.
> One of @Viper_SA creations and it is lovely.
> I find myself not choosing it in the stash because I want to give others a try but I keep coming back to it.
> Thanks again @Viper_SA (where have you disappeared to?)
> Athos



Thanks @GregF glad you are still enjoying my creation. I am lurking around from time to time, but dealt with some heavy depression and anxiety for the last few months. Slowly getting out of the hole, then I will get back to vaping and mixing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrDeedz

oh my shack!! DAMN. what a well balanced Nutty experience!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BigMacZA

Currently switching between Loaded Glazed Donuts, NCV Apex and SNLV.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ASCIIcat

Just picked up this today... First import juice






Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viracocha

I mix American Lights(HIC's)and the usual Unicorn milk,50/50, 6mg, wicked !!! ADV for awhile I asure u..


----------



## Arra

Today VM xxx and VM berry blaze love these juices.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GregF

Some new DIY tobacco to try out

These two I posted in the DIY Tobacco thread
Cigarette Smoke Tobacco Ultimate
A bit stronger and more complicated than the other cigarette replacements and a little more spicy like a Camel cigarette. I am quite enjoying it.
Black Blade
Strong, harsh, deep and dark. If you need a kicker give this a bash. Not something I can vape all day but it does hit the spot at times.

This one I didn't post in the DIY Tobacco thread because of the thread rules and I don't want to be a naughty boy 
East Coast Tobacco
I haven't quite made up my mind about this one yet

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Even thought I get imports at wholesale prices, I still support and buy both imports and local at retail stores.

I bought munchies from Cloud Lounge Fourways. Best lemon desert I have had yet(Even better than Phillip Rocke Home Slice and Diner lady).

And some Lost Arts Unicorn Puke.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Had one of those days where I just couldnt find what I was looking for and went through a whole lot of different juices.
But right now...
Andre's Mate With the original INW Milk Chocolate because I still have.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## huzidada

Really been enjoying these two flavours from Mount Baker. Tasty all day juice. The Hawk Sauce is amazing as well. Getting some more in soon

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Arra

This stuff is seriously amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Pilkington

Almost finished my Forsteez 60ml 2mg in a week. Amazing flavour but I regret not getting the 5mg purely because I am going through this like water.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

Arra said:


> This stuff is seriously amazing


That stuff is awesome! Just finished mine last night.. Feeling a bit down since I only have all these other flavours left, but not what I want 

Though for today it is some Zesty Berry from @Blends Of Distinction

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Sooooo damn refreshing and tasty. not a fruity fly but this is amazing, Well Done Wes, @Old School Alchemist. Winning recipe' I say.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mida Khan

Bradford Vapes - Lemon Bliss quite nice


----------



## r0ckf1re

VGOD Cubano

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ozeran

On today's menu is John Doe Soda Scare on RDA and Wicked Wicks Strawmellow on TV8.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

CMMACKEM said:


> Even thought I get imports at wholesale prices, I still support and buy both imports and local at retail stores.
> 
> I bought munchies from Cloud Lounge Fourways. Best lemon desert I have had yet(Even better than Phillip Rocke Home Slice and Diner lady).
> 
> And some Lost Arts Unicorn Puke.


That's saying a lot,as I love Dinner Lady.I am a lemon lover myself so I'll have to look into this.BTW, have you ever tried 
Frosted Lemon Cream Donut by Crunchy Cream Donuts?It is a very nice donut Vape that also is a good lemon flavor.


----------



## kev mac

Arra said:


> This stuff is seriously amazing


This is a very dangerous thread,it should have a warning before entering!


----------



## kev mac

Viper_SA said:


> Thanks @GregF glad you are still enjoying my creation. I am lurking around from time to time, but dealt with some heavy depression and anxiety for the last few months. Slowly getting out of the hole, then I will get back to vaping and mixing.


Hang in there @Viper_SA !Fortunately vapeing and the forum is a help to me when the world gets me down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

kev mac said:


> That's saying a lot,as I love Dinner Lady.I am a lemon lover myself so I'll have to look into this.BTW, have you ever tried
> Frosted Lemon Cream Donut by Crunchy Cream Donuts?It is a very nice donut Vape that also is a good lemon flavor.



Cloud Lounge have amazing imports at good prices. I have found they do not keep shite.

I thought diner lady was way overrated. Probably just me.

Please do yourself a favor and try Lane Cove Vapor range. The hype is real with that line

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lawrence A

Today I am vaping on some 'sicle - which is a recipe I DIY'd from Wayne.

https://diyordievaping.com/2015/08/13/sicle/

I originally mixed this up in May and found it a bit harsh initially (throat hit). The recipe calls for FA Mandarin and I used FA Mandarin Tanger - not sure if this is the same thing??? But I tried it again last night and oh my word it is nom nom nom, so I will be vaping on it all day today.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Taking this with me today


----------



## Andre

Lawrence A said:


> Today I am vaping on some 'sicle - which is a recipe I DIY'd from Wayne.
> 
> https://diyordievaping.com/2015/08/13/sicle/
> 
> I originally mixed this up in May and found it a bit harsh initially (throat hit). The recipe calls for FA Mandarin and I used FA Mandarin Tanger - not sure if this is the same thing??? But I tried it again last night and oh my word it is nom nom nom, so I will be vaping on it all day today.


Yip, it is the same thing.


----------



## Arra

All i have to say is wow!!


----------



## Arra

And i never leave the house without my menthol fix...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Arra

Btw has anyone tried this? I bought it today as im always looking for new menthol or ice juices and i have to say i am really impressed by it.


----------



## MarshallGTi

Sipping on some creme soda Phat Phog today


----------



## Reinette

Nice smooth pineapple ice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Alien Visions *Havana Gold* in the RM2

Oh my word. This is so good. Strong tobacco with not too much sweetness. Smooth yet rough. Ooh it's lovely. 18mg hitting the spot nicely. @johan you were so right about this one!!

This is the first tobacco I've come across that could be a replacement for Blackbird in my cave. That said it's a bit unfair because I vape Blackbird so diluted these daya to preserve the last bottle I have and this is undiluted.

Anyhow I am so pleased. I just hope this is still obtainable somewhere...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

So happy I have found some more ADV's!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> So happy I have found some more ADV's!
> View attachment 106100



@Rob Fisher , this is great news!
At least you can now fill up some of your devices with a different juice!
Hehe

PS - am missing that Nasty Strawberry menthol juice you filled up my Skyling with on Thursday night. What was the flavour called?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> PS - am missing that Nasty Strawberry menthol juice you filled up my Skyling with on Thursday night. What was the flavour called?



Here we go Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

I was a LITTLE bit indecisive when I packed juice for work this morning:

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Here we go Hi Ho @Silver!
> View attachment 106105



Thanks Rob - I need to track that juice down and get some
I like it in the Skyline

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tanja

TheV said:


> I was a LITTLE bit indecisive when I packed juice for work this morning:


Just a little? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> I was a LITTLE bit indecisive when I packed juice for work this morning:



Classic @TheV !!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrDeedz

I'm in Pampoen heaven LOL.Modern Classics Pumpkin Pie by the The Vape Guy.
So Yum as soon as soon as the cotton is soaked. nice one @BumbleBee , takes me back to my child hood days eating fresh pumpkin fritters straight from the pan!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And yet another Juice that made it into a tank... Nasty Juice Bad Blood!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nasty Juice Bad Blood tastes just like Rowntree's Black fruit Pastilles! Black Current all the way! Very lekker!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aneego

Made in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia  this liquid kept me feeling fresh on a really hot Sunday in the Mother City! Vaping on my SXK Billet Box

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

It's Fry_day. What a week. Desk check motivation. ADV' s are for the weak lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

Silver said:


> Thanks Rob - I need to track that juice down and get some
> I like it in the Skyline


https://village-vapes-sa.myshopify.com/collections/e-liquid/products/nasty-juice-bad-blood
https://vapehyper.co.za/collections/international-e-liquids/products/nasty-juice-bad-blood
https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/collections/nasty-juice/products/bad-blood
Here you go @Silver.. I'm sure there's other vendors as well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Never in the history of my nearly 4 years of vaping have I have so many juices going at one time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## skola

Rob Fisher said:


> Never in the history of my nearly 4 years of vaping have I have so many juices going at one time.
> View attachment 106600


Lit AF - F#CKBOI. That name is an abomination. Would not have considered trying any of the Lit-AF juices because of their names.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Halfdaft

skola said:


> Lit AF - F#CKBOI. That name is an abomination. Would not have considered trying any of the Lit-AF juices because of their names.


The names are pretty douchy but apparently they're tasty...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

Halfdaft Customs said:


> The names are pretty douchy but apparently they're tasty...


That's what I've heard as well. I didn't test them at Vapecon because I thought whoever gives their juice a name like that is over compensating for a poor product, guess I was wrong. Perhaps the name does the quality of the juice a disservice.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Halfdaft

skola said:


> That's what I've heard as well. I didn't test them at Vapecon because I thought whoever gives their juice a name like that is over compensating for a poor product, guess I was wrong. Perhaps the name does the quality of the juice a disservice.


Though I don't know if I'd ever be able to happily announce that I was vaping on some F#ckboi juice.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## skola

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Though I don't know if I'd ever be able to happily announce that I was vaping on some F#ckboi juice.


Wish I could rate this "Funny" AND "Agree".


----------



## Soprono

It's a DotMod Day Today...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

skola said:


> That's what I've heard as well. I didn't test them at Vapecon because I thought whoever gives their juice a name like that is over compensating for a poor product, guess I was wrong. Perhaps the name does the quality of the juice a disservice.



Here is an interesting series of articles (Blacklisted! An Advocacy Group’s Rebrand Demand) that has some relevance here:

https://www.vapingpost.com/2017/08/02/blacklisted-an-advocacy-groups-rebrand-demand/

There was a brief discussion on Wayne's recent video. If you read the article, consider their overall aim and cause.

I definitely see some logic in their cause. Would I want to display this in front of my kids - Nope. Would I want to display this in my professional work environment - Nope. Would I want to display this publically in any way - Nope. Even if I did not find this inappropriate, at least some of those that I come in contact with will. There are many other bad ass names that could work (if that is the aim) - this might not be the best. 

This is just my opinion and maybe I am the only one with this opinion.

(getting off my soap box now)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Halfdaft

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Here is an interesting series of articles (Blacklisted! An Advocacy Group’s Rebrand Demand) that has some relevance here:
> 
> https://www.vapingpost.com/2017/08/02/blacklisted-an-advocacy-groups-rebrand-demand/
> 
> There was a brief discussion on Wayne's recent video. If you read the article, consider their overall aim and cause.
> 
> I definitely see some logic in their cause. Would I want to display this in front of my kids - Nope. Would I want to display this in my professional work environment - Nope. Would I want to display this publically in any way - Nope. Even if I did not find this inappropriate, at least some of those that I come in contact with will. There are many other bad ass names that could work (if that is the aim) - this might not be the best.
> 
> This is just my opinion and maybe I am the only one with this opinion.
> 
> (getting off my soap box now)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You're definitely not the only one..
There have been colleagues of mine who have come into the office with juices similar to this, granted I don't work in a client facing environment for the most part, it's still not appropriate. 
The brand image of these also could potentially hurt the image of vaping in the long run, just as some of the controversy has in the U.S.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Testing out some of my steeping stock seeing as I have a bit of extra time this morning:





None of these are ready, so just some initial impressions. Final impressions in a week or 2 I would think.

God Milk - Very sweet and very strawberry. Hoping the other notes punch through a bit.
Easy Blueberry Custard - Smooth as silk. The blueberry needs to chill out a bit but it will get there.
Sweet Strawberry (CC) @ 3% - I have no point of reference for single flavors but this is nice. Not super potent. A soft artificial strawberry without being too sweet. I look forward to trying something with this.
Vampire Blood - Funky and fruity. The strawberry and kiwi are fighting it out nicely. This is a definite winner for me.
Peach Leech - Creamy and smooth juicy peach. I need to make more of this!
The Blues - Blueberry needs to chill here too. Less carpet cleaner (as was the very first impression) and more where I want it to be: creamy and tart blueberry crumble.
Mother's Unicorn Milk - The strawberry is finally allowing the other notes to come through, the creamy custard goodness.
Doug's Awesome Awesome Sauce - Doug's Awesome Sauce (strawberry + peach) with Koolada. What is not to like?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> It would be interesting to know what everyone vapes (Juice wise) each day... one juice all day or multiple?
> 
> Most of the day I used VM Menthol Ice like I always do... but did quite a bit of VM Pineapple and then a little VM Choc Mint and my VM Candyfloss is always a treat! Using topQ menthol at the moment because my VM Menthol Ice has reached Code Red status... just hope the bulk purchase arrives before the weekend!


Turkish Delight, Wicks, Strawberry Cheesecake (The E Juice Co)


----------



## Silver

Ok this is something amazing 

Over a year ago (I think) a very special member @yuganp made me a few juices which he kindly gave me at a vape meet. 

The one was in response to me asking why we couldn't have a juice that tastes like those delectable Ferrero Rocher ball shaped chocolates. 

Today I tried it. Sorry for the delay @yuganp. I got a bit sidetracked with a few things... 






I decided to put it in the Billow V2.5. 

Wow, it's very nice. I am getting that Ferrero vibe - definitely. Not as sweet but I like that. Definitely has a nuttiness to it as well but not overpowering. I assume that's the hazelnut. 

Have vaped about half a tankful and I like it 

@yuganp you champ. You made a good juice here. Thank you sir !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Ok this is something amazing
> 
> Over a year ago (I think) a very special member @yuganp made me a few juices which he kindly gave me at a vape meet.
> 
> The one was in response to me asking why we couldn't have a juice that tastes like those delectable Ferrero Rocher ball shaped chocolates.
> 
> Today I tried it. Sorry for the delay @yuganp. I got a bit sidetracked with a few things...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to put it in the Billow V2.5.
> 
> Wow, it's very nice. I am getting that Ferrero vibe - definitely. Not as sweet but I like that. Definitely has a nuttiness to it as well but not overpowering. I assume that's the hazelnut.
> 
> Have vaped about half a tankful and I like it
> 
> @yuganp you champ. You made a good juice here. Thank you sir !


Hmm, if that bottle didn't say 12mg (read: DEATH) I would have considered stealing some from you! 
It sounds great, especially if you are saying its not too sweet and the nuttiness doesn't overpower things.

Oh and a bit sidetracked you say  more than a year later hahaha

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> Hmm, if that bottle didn't say 12mg (read: DEATH) I would have considered stealing some from you!
> It sounds great, especially if you are saying its not too sweet and the nuttiness doesn't overpower things.
> 
> Oh and a bit sidetracked you say  more than a year later hahaha



Maybe the age has made the strength a bit lower
Thats probably why Im chugging away so much, hehe

But its a good sign that I like the flavour and thats what I am happy about.

DIY is definitely for me @TheV - but i fear that i will disappear into a blissful abyss and never come out...

PS - @BumbleBee - you are right again that the Billow V2.5 likes dessert juices. I think it is going to become my dessert server. Still working greT by the way and am getting good results on wicking these days. Lovely device and holds a good amount of juice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> DIY is definitely for me @TheV - but i fear that i will disappear into a blissful abyss and never come out...


No no, come, join the dark side. There are cookies in the blissful abyss, you don't never need (or want) to come out! 

Glad to hear you are enjoying the juice though, that is always a fun experience.
I can just imagine the initial reaction. "Where did this come from" ... "oh wait, now I remember"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> No no, come, join the dark side. There are cookies in the blissful abyss, you don't never need (or want) to come out!
> 
> Glad to hear you are enjoying the juice though, that is always a fun experience.
> I can just imagine the initial reaction. "Where did this come from" ... "oh wait, now I remember"



Cookies in the abyss! Hmmm... Now you are tempting me...

I actually pulled that juice out about 2 months ago and one or two others as well but just never got round to vaping it. It sat jn my "to vape compartment" looking at me and each time I saw it I felt bad. Tonight I saw it and the Billow needed a pitstop - so it happened... And i am happy it did.

The funny thing about these juices is that with a lot of them they have a little story behind them. And i am guilty of waiting too long because I want the perfect opportunity, perfect build & device - and i want to review everything. So that hampers me most times.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Tanja

TheV said:


> No no, come, join the dark side. There are cookies in the blissful abyss, you don't never need (or want) to come out!
> 
> Glad to hear you are enjoying the juice though, that is always a fun experience.
> I can just imagine the initial reaction. "Where did this come from" ... "oh wait, now I remember"


So maybe if we manage to mix something awesome we can send Mr Silver some of it too... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Cookies in the abyss! Hmmm... Now you are tempting me...
> 
> I actually pulled that juice out about 2 months ago and one or two others as well but just never got round to vaping it. It sat jn my "to vape compartment" looking at me and each time I saw it I felt bad. Tonight I saw it and the Billow needed a pitstop - so it happened... And i am happy it did.
> 
> The funny thing about these juices is that with a lot of them they have a little story behind them. And i am guilty of waiting too long because I want the perfect opportunity, perfect build & device - and i want to review everything. So that hampers me most times.


It's a truism that we often put off the things that we want to do - or do we? Ahhhhh .... peer into the abyss (without the cookies) of your soul and ye shall find the truth.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Silver said:


> DIY is definitely for me @TheV - but i fear that i will disappear into a blissful abyss and never come out...



&Silver - was there not mention of an unpacked mixing scale a while ago. 



Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Cookies in the abyss! Hmmm... Now you are tempting me...
> 
> I actually pulled that juice out about 2 months ago and one or two others as well but just never got round to vaping it. It sat jn my "to vape compartment" looking at me and each time I saw it I felt bad. Tonight I saw it and the Billow needed a pitstop - so it happened... And i am happy it did.
> 
> The funny thing about these juices is that with a lot of them they have a little story behind them. And i am guilty of waiting too long because I want the perfect opportunity, perfect build & device - and i want to review everything. So that hampers me most times.


You got around to it eventually and enjoyed the experience so the delay seems to not have ruined the experience so you are still winning 
I'm way too curious to end up waiting that long. As is the proof with my steeping stock. They get tested on a regular basis 



Tanja said:


> So maybe if we manage to mix something awesome we can send Mr Silver some of it too...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Agreed! This is a lovely idea

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eequinox



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

RenaldoRheeder said:


> &Silver - was there not mention of an unpacked mixing scale a while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You are quite correct @RenaldoRheeder 
I have done two fairly large orders already. Enough to make about 10 recipes that I have (had) my eye on.
The scale is there. The calibration weights are waiting patiently
The bottles and lots of other little things are also ready....
Even the bottles of nic are in the freezer in a dedicated little tub. I managed to negotiate that real estate with my wife  
Now its just time for me to put on the white lab coat and hairnet, gloves and goggles - and get going...
I can feel it approaching...
Lol

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> You got around to it eventually and enjoyed the experience so the delay seems to not have ruined the experience so you are still winning
> I'm way too curious to end up waiting that long. As is the proof with my steeping stock. They get tested on a regular basis
> 
> 
> Agreed! This is a lovely idea



@Tanja , @TheV 
You guys are very kind, thanks
Just dont hold me to vaping it by a particular date

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> @Tanja , @TheV
> You guys are very kind, thanks
> Just dont hold me to vaping it by a particular date


Sharing is caring bud!
If we send you something and you get around to vaping it eventually, just tag us and remind us why you are tagging us ... we would have likely forgotten all about it by then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> Sharing is caring bud!
> If we send you something and you get around to vaping it eventually, just tag us and remind us why you are tagging us ... we would have likely forgotten all about it by then



No problem @TheV 

Only thing is if @Tanja doesnt like fruits, menthols or tobaccoes and she likes the juice you guys come up with, there is not a good chance I will like it. Never say never but the odds are looking quite low.


----------



## Tanja

Silver said:


> No problem @TheV
> 
> Only thing is if @Tanja doesnt like fruits, menthols or tobaccoes and she likes the juice you guys come up with, there is not a good chance I will like it. Never say never but the odds are looking quite low.


    
I like some fruity ones too... but they have to be really special... And @TheV likes his menthol... so we'll come up with a fruit I love and add something minty just for you... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Tanja said:


> I like some fruity ones too... but they have to be really special... And @TheV likes his menthol... so we'll come up with a fruit I love and add something minty just for you...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> No problem @TheV
> 
> Only thing is if @Tanja doesnt like fruits, menthols or tobaccoes and she likes the juice you guys come up with, there is not a good chance I will like it. Never say never but the odds are looking quite low.





Tanja said:


> I like some fruity ones too... but they have to be really special... And @TheV likes his menthol... so we'll come up with a fruit I love and add something minty just for you...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Go Team Vape! hahaha. We will sort something out for you. I love fruity menthol vapes so I'm sure there will be something that you might find acceptable.
And if @Tanja likes the fruity part of it, its gotta be good.
Definitely no tobacco vapes though... sorry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> Go Team Vape! hahaha. We will sort something out for you. I love fruity menthol vapes so I'm sure there will be something that you might find acceptable.
> And if @Tanja likes the fruity part of it, its gotta be good.
> Definitely no tobacco vapes though... sorry



There is something special about a fine fruity menthol @TheV !
And that you guys are thinking of me makes me honoured.
Thank you kindly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Silver said:


> You are quite correct @RenaldoRheeder
> I have done two fairly large orders already. Enough to make about 10 recipes that I have (had) my eye on.
> The scale is there. The calibration weights are waiting patiently
> The bottles and lots of other little things are also ready....
> Even the bottles of nic are in the freezer in a dedicated little tub. I managed to negotiate that real estate with my wife
> Now its just time for me to put on the white lab coat and hairnet, gloves and goggles - and get going...
> I can feel it approaching...
> Lol



Great - I don't think I'll have any time to start something whilst in SA - there are just too much to do and too little time. But after the 9th when I'm back, the first 4-5 recipes are lined up and ready to go. 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Great - I don't think I'll have any time to start something whilst in SA - there are just too much to do and too little time. But after the 9th when I'm back, the first 4-5 recipes are lined up and ready to go.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think our paths are aligned...


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Silver said:


> I think our paths are aligned...



Ok - we will sync our watches for the mission 

I have obviously made sure that there are SNV on there. Check you list - I think it is vital for the success of the mission. (Instant gratification like our youth today 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Ok - we will sync our watches for the mission
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lol
Ok cool
I just hope @Christos doesnt create a thread for us and put the pressure on...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Silver said:


> Lol
> Ok cool
> I just hope @Christos doesnt create a thread for us and put the pressure on...



You know - we can get some milage out of this: International collaboration between SA & Nigeria 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> There is something special about a fine fruity menthol @TheV !
> And that you guys are thinking of me makes me honoured.
> Thank you kindly


@Tanja must get all the credit here! Her suggestion, I'm just too happy to tag along

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seemo.wm

BigMacZA said:


> Currently switching between Loaded Glazed Donuts, NCV Apex and SNLV.


What's your opinion on snlv bud?


----------



## antonherbst

I am starting understand why @Rob Fisher likes @Oupa VM xxx so much. In the reo it is an absolute amazing vape. Wow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

johan said:


> Started off with own mix: Cherry + Menthol (22mg nic), moved on during the day to VM Banana Cream with a couple of drops of menthol added (18mg nic) and just now filled-up with VM's Choc-Mint (18mg nic).


Now what makes me think that you like menthol and mint? There must be a clue somewhere...


----------



## Hooked

annemarievdh said:


> Today it is TopQ Vinilla as my TopQ Coffee has come to an end.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting to see that someone is vaping TopQ. I've heard that it's "rubbish" and, as a Newbie, I was curious to see why. I tried the Mango and enjoyed it. So why do people say that TopQ is no good?


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> It would be interesting to know what everyone vapes (Juice wise) each day... one juice all day or multiple?
> 
> Most of the day I used VM Menthol Ice like I always do... but did quite a bit of VM Pineapple and then a little VM Choc Mint and my VM Candyfloss is always a treat! Using topQ menthol at the moment because my VM Menthol Ice has reached Code Red status... just hope the bulk purchase arrives before the weekend!


I wonder if anyone vapes the same flavour all day? I can't imagine doing that. I feel like a kid in a candy store when I stand in front of my stock, deciding what will be my next vape! Today was Cush Man Low Mint, dripdrops Chocolate Doughnut, The E Juice Co Turkish Delight and Wicks.


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Good ol Icy Cola...


----------



## BioHAZarD

Calamity Jane 
VM4 to make the CJ last longer


----------



## shaun2707

BioHAZarD said:


> Calamity Jane
> VM4 to make the CJ last longer






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> Interesting to see that someone is vaping TopQ. I've heard that it's "rubbish" and, as a Newbie, I was curious to see why. I tried the Mango and enjoyed it. So why do people say that TopQ is no good?



TopQ still does one of the best coffee vapes ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> I wonder if anyone vapes the same flavour all day? I can't imagine doing that. I feel like a kid in a candy store when I stand in front of my stock, deciding what will be my next vape! Today was Cush Man Low Mint, dripdrops Chocolate Doughnut, The E Juice Co Turkish Delight and Wicks.





Rob Fisher said:


> TopQ still does one of the best coffee vapes ever.


Ah that can be my new decaf!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> Interesting to see that someone is vaping TopQ. I've heard that it's "rubbish" and, as a Newbie, I was curious to see why. I tried the Mango and enjoyed it. So why do people say that TopQ is no good?



Hi @Hooked
Just a headsup, that post you quoted above was from 26 Feb 2014. About 3.5 years ago!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Hi @Hooked
> Just a headsup, that post you quoted above was from 26 Feb 2014. About 3.5 years ago!


LOM (Laughing at Myself) !!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> LOM (Laughing at Myself) !!!



No worries
It can be a bit disorienting when looking at an old thread from the beginning and thinking to oneself - what on earth are these people talking about - are they caught in a different time period?
Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft

A tasty tobacco vape in my bb today

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

*LIT side-chick* (pear and litchi on ice)

In the Skyline

This is a great juice. First impression was very good. I did one tankful then added some extra menthol concentrate for this tankful.

Am liking the way the pear works with the litchi. Lovely. Great juice.
Tagging @SEAN P and @KieranD

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

My recent purchase - Strawberry Donut from VapeAfrica






Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz

It's an @Old School Alchemist kinda day for me>>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Phil Busardo's new juice about to be launched!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> Phil Busardo's new juice about to be launched!
> View attachment 109091



That vape droid is a real good looking device. Glad to see you are ising it often


----------



## Rob Fisher

antonherbst said:


> That vape droid is a real good looking device. Glad to see you are ising it often



Yip it is a brilliant mod... comfortable, great screen and excellent battery life! It's a chicken dinner!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Finally got my diy pack - vanilla cupcake, here i come






Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

I am loving this juice. In the Athena Dripper this has got excelent flavor and cloud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Vic's Snake Oil, light and refreshing citrus with aniseed menthol juice by @rogue zombie.
*Greg's R&M*, perfect Rum and Maple Tobacco by @GregF.

*GuaBerry*, divine tropical fruit beverage with guava main base by @Kalashnikov.
*Guitari*, a delicious slightly sweet peach lemonade with real fizz by @Patrick.
Ecigssa's DIY community rocks!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

A slightly new mix for thumper (Reo Black)

18mg PG VG and 12 drops of VM menthol (standard sort of base)

To which I added a little bit of Blackbird *AND some HHV Huntsman. *

Resultant blend is gorgeous. That dry Huntsman tobacco coming through with the lovely Blackbird in the background. Very good. 

Mixing ready made juices is very easy and often leads to interesting and good outcomes.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

By mistake this morning I filled one of my squonkers that had Nasty Juice Cush Man half in the bottle already with XXX... and started to vape... couldn't understand why I was getting such a different but awesome vape... I now have another Juice... 50/50 XXX/Cush Man!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> By mistake this morning I filled one of my squonkers that had Nasty Juice Cush Man half in the bottle already with XXX... and started to vape... couldn't understand why I was getting such a different but awesome vape... I now have another Juice... 50/50 XXX/Cush Man!
> View attachment 110255



Awesome @Rob Fisher 
Its "Basic DIY" with ready made juices !
It rocks!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> By mistake this morning I filled one of my squonkers that had Nasty Juice Cush Man half in the bottle already with XXX... and started to vape... couldn't understand why I was getting such a different but awesome vape... I now have another Juice... 50/50 XXX/Cush Man!
> View attachment 110255


Ohh sounds lovely! Send cush man pls. Will try  haha

Seriously though, I'm having cush man fomo ... need to try that juice. I love mango!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

All from this thread

English Blend
Winston Lights
Camel
Marlboro

I stuffed up a 50ml Toblerone with too much nic. Dont know if I didnt shake the nic enough or it was the last left in the bottle that might have settled, anyway it was for a friend and came back because it hit his throat. Works just fine for me, been vaping away on it tonight.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

One of those nights when it all just works out just perfectly.

*Havana Nightz from JOOSE-E-LIQZ *in the OL16.

I pitstopped the OL16. The dual coil was good but it needed a fresh wick and battery.

Cracked open a new special request bottle of Havana Nightz 9mg.

What a joose! I've said it before but will say it again. @Naeemhoosen , you created a winner here. Such a lovely juice. And am getting immense pleasure! Thank you sir! For those that dont know, this is a glorious tobacco juice. Not too rough but extremely tasty.

Am trying out the Merlin Mini driptip. Doesn't look perfect but it's very comfortable. So far so good. Its working nicely.

Slow restricted lung hit and the OL16 is just oozing out the flavour. Rich, decadent. Luuuuvly.

Love this setup with this joose! Looks like i amy just be "locking down" this pairing for a while

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> One of those nights when it all just works out just perfectly.
> 
> *Havana Nightz from JOOSE-E-LIQZ *in the OL16.
> 
> I pitstopped the OL16. The dual coil was good but it needed a fresh wick and battery.
> 
> Cracked open a new special request bottle of Havana Nightz 9mg.
> 
> What a joose! I've said it before but will say it again. @Naeemhoosen , you created a winner here. Such a lovely juice. And am getting immense pleasure! Thank you sir! For those that dont know, this is a glorious tobacco juice. Not too rough but extremely tasty.
> 
> Am trying out the Merlin Mini driptip. Doesn't look perfect but it's very comfortable. So far so good. Its working nicely.
> 
> Love this setup with this joose.


That red door looks good on the reo. What coil config are you running in the ol16 @ dual coil @Silver .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> By mistake this morning I filled one of my squonkers that had Nasty Juice Cush Man half in the bottle already with XXX... and started to vape... couldn't understand why I was getting such a different but awesome vape... I now have another Juice... 50/50 XXX/Cush Man!
> View attachment 110255


@Rob Fisher Which Cush Man did you use, and which XXX? I've seen XXX mentioned quite often in this forum. Which vendor? When I google it there are quite a few who make an XXX juice.


----------



## Hooked

I love this thread and the comments about the juices. I make notes of all the ones I'd like to buy. We all have different tastes, but I wonder if there's one particular vendor whose juices are consistently good? [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] would it be allowed to run a poll?


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher Which Cush Man did you use, and which XXX? I've seen XXX mentioned quite often in this forum. Which vendor? When I google it there are quite a few who make an XXX juice.



@Hooked - XXX is one of Vapour Mountain's juices (based in CT). Most local vendors stock it, but you can also get directly from them - they have a website Vapour mountain.co.za. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

*** New juice for me in the Billet Box / Exocet ***

*It's a blend of @Paulie's Guava , @Oupa's VM Strawberry and some VM Menthol concentrate. *

Nicced to around 12mg

Ooooooh, it's lovely in the Billet Box. Such rich juicy flavour. My gosh. Still using @RiaanRed's fused Clapton. 25 watts.

The strawberry and the Guava go very well together. 2 parts Guava to one part strawberry. So it's Guava mostly. Rich thick Guava. And some strawberry with it. And lots of menthol cooling. Billet Box doing a very fine job on this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Affiliation's Coco
Phantoms Assasin: Beignet
Fantasia Ice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> *** New juice for me in the Billet Box / Exocet ***
> 
> *It's a blend of @Paulie's Guava , @Oupa's VM Strawberry and some VM Menthol concentrate. *
> 
> Nicced to around 12mg
> 
> Ooooooh, it's lovely in the Billet Box. Such rich juicy flavour. My gosh. Still using @RiaanRed's fused Clapton. 25 watts.
> 
> The strawberry and the Guava go very well together. 2 parts Guava to one part strawberry. So it's Guava mostly. Rich thick Guava. And some strawberry with it. And lots of menthol cooling. Billet Box doing a very fine job on this.


What a lovely photo @Silver ... and the juice sounds fantastic (minus the deadly amount of nicotine that is )

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> What a lovely photo @Silver ... and the juice sounds fantastic (minus the deadly amount of nicotine that is )



Thanks @TheV
Light was right in that photo, a bit of a fluke because i normally dont get good light on that sidetable.

Nah, the nicotine is not deadly. Its only 12mg - nice and light. I didnt want to push it on Riaanreds clapton in case it was too strong...

My Paulies is 9mg (special order). My VM Strawberry is 18mg. So i put 4ml of Paulies, 2ml of Strawberry and then 1ml of 36mgPG , 23 drops of menthol and then about a ml or two of plain PG/VG 50/50. Final mix actually only about 11mg, not 12mg. Made a 10ml bottle so its enough for about 2.5 Boro tankfuls. This first one is already a third done.

The juice is fantastic (for me). If anyone likes Guava, they must try Paulie's Guava. Not one of the most popular of their juices but one of my favourites

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Thanks @TheV
> Light was right in that photo, a bit of a fluke because i normally dont get good light on that sidetable.
> 
> Nah, the nicotine is not deadly. Its only 12mg - nice and light. I didnt want to push it on Riaanreds clapton in case it was too strong...
> 
> My Paulies is 9mg (special order). My VM Strawberry is 18mg. So i put 4ml of Paulies, 2ml of Strawberry and then 1ml of 36mgPG , 23 drops of menthol and then about a ml or two of plain PG/VG 50/50. Final mix actually only about 11mg, not 12mg. Made a 10ml bottle so its enough for about 2.5 Boro tankfuls. This first one is already a third done.
> 
> The juice is fantastic (for me). If anyone likes Guava, they must try Paulie's Guava. Not one of the most popular of their juices but one of my favourites


12mg would do horrible things to me as a 0mg vaper. Even 3mg makes me unwell to say the least 
As long as it works for you though.
I like how you are not DIYing ... but yet still DIYing.
Very much doing your own thing. Very cool!

Thanks for the heads up. I love Guava so I'll have to make a plan to try Paulie's Guava if I find it somewhere

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> 12mg would do horrible things to me as a 0mg vaper. Even 3mg makes me unwell to say the least
> As long as it works for you though.
> I like how you are not DIYing ... but yet still DIYing.
> Very much doing your own thing. Very cool!
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. I love Guava so I'll have to make a plan to try Paulie's Guava if I find it somewhere



Definitely try his Guava. Paulie's Guava rocks!!!
I would offer you some of mine but its 9mg so you would need a nicotine extraction plant


----------



## Silver

On the note of DIY
I will get into it properly
Just got lumbered with a big unexpected project that needs to get done by end Nov
And have planned a much needed holiday soon, so in order to get things done and please the family i have to put in mega effort

I feel so bad because @RenaldoRheeder and i were going to do the DIY together. Will have to be later...


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Silver said:


> On the note of DIY
> I will get into it properly
> Just got lumbered with a big unexpected project that needs to get done by end Nov
> And have planned a much needed holiday soon, so in order to get things done and please the family i have to put in mega effort
> 
> I feel so bad because @RenaldoRheeder and i were going to do the DIY together. Will have to be later...



Don’t worry @Silver - I’m mixing for both of us at the moment 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Don’t worry @Silver - I’m mixing for both of us at the moment
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunltd

I vaped miss daisy pecan nut cream pie oak aged absolutely one of my favourite juices


----------



## Silver

The Vape Industry's Signature 1 in the Petri RDA






Super coffee vape for me. Very tasty! @Naeem_M you made an awesome juice here !

Apologies it too me so long...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Nasty Juice Cush Man: Low Mint
Snap: Cafe con Leche
Silkee: Toffee Apple

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Naeem_M

Silver said:


> The Vape Industry's Signature 1 in the Petri RDA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super coffee vape for me. Very tasty! @Naeem_M you made an awesome juice here !
> 
> Apologies it too me so long...



Must be lekker steeped @Silver  glad you’re enjoying

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

TopQ Coffee (I read somewhere that TopQ makes a good coffee and it is, but I think it would be better with a bit of cream)
All Day Vapes Blush (pavlova) - divine! I was looking forward to trying it as it's been steeping for about 10 days. 

There was a bit of coffee left in the tank when I added the Pavlova, so I had the taste of the coffee coming through the Pavlova. Delicious!

I've a few more bottles of All Day Vapes to try and if they're as good as the Pavlova ... say no more...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz

Ooooh this is good!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Jengz said:


> View attachment 111932
> 
> Ooooh this is good!



@Jengz that DOES look good. I'll put it on my "Want to try" list. Thanks!


----------



## Rob Fisher

XXX in Italy. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> XXX in Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lovely @Rob Fisher !

@Oupa check this out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa

Rob Fisher said:


> XXX in Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome Rob!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

The E-Juice Co : Wicks
All Day Vapes: Spiced and Iced (Saffron-spiced cake with marzipan) - quite a unique flavour!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

The E-Juice Co : Wicks
All Day Vapes:


----------



## Silver

*Havana Nightz* from JOOSE-E-LIQZ tonight
What a juice!
In the OL16. What an atty!
superb combo...

Am so happy. Thanks @Naeemhoosen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

The E-Juice Co. : Wicks 
Mr Hardwick's : Bombshell (Chocolate and mint)
All Day Vapes : Pavlova (absolutely divine!)


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> The E-Juice Co. : Wicks
> Mr Hardwick's : Bombshell (Chocolate and mint)
> All Day Vapes : Pavlova (absolutely divine!)



How you finding the bombshell @Hooked?
I have a bottle but havent tried it yet


----------



## Naeemhoosen

Silver said:


> *Havana Nightz* from JOOSE-E-LIQZ tonight
> What a juice!
> In the OL16. What an atty!
> superb combo...
> 
> Am so happy. Thanks @Naeemhoosen


Hi @Silver. Glad you still loving it.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Naeemhoosen said:


> Hi @Silver. Glad you still loving it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



Oh yes!
And the 9mg definitely makes it better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> How you finding the bombshell @Hooked?
> I have a bottle but havent tried it yet


@Silver I love it! Two distinct flavours of chocolate and mint come throguh - it's just like vaping a Peppermint Crisp - even better because no calories lol!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Silver I love it! Two distinct flavours of chocolate and mint come throguh - it's just like vaping a Peppermint Crisp - even better because no calories lol!



Thanks @Hooked 
That sounds great
I look forward to trying it then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Thanks @Hooked
> That sounds great
> I look forward to trying it then


@Silver let me know what you think of it. The mint might be too mild for your tasts, seeing that you love your menthol so much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Silver let me know what you think of it. The mint might be too mild for your tasts, seeing that you love your menthol so much.



Will do 
My worry is not so much the mint but that the 6mg is usually too mild for me 
Will probably give it a go in the Petri V2 dripper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Iam down to my last 200ml of original VM Tropical Ice which is my everyday ADV.Not lekkker because its not made anymore,so potentially difficult times ahead.
Last week I check a sample of Wiener Vapes Panama (think it was pre production sent to me for a try) in the cupboard.Its nice but not an ADV for me.Then lurking in the cupboard I see some DIY Extreme Ice I made up after seeing a recipe on the forum.
As usual and without much thought or high expectation I decide I'll mix the two 50/50...............................................
Haven't vaped anything else since...........Ive got my new ADV

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Dexter305

Hooked said:


> Nasty Juice Cush Man: Low Mint
> Snap: Cafe con Leche
> Silkee: Toffee Apple


Hi @Hooked ,

I managed to get my paws on a single bottle of Nasty Juice - Cush Man and was absolutely blown away by it!!! problem is...I don't know where to buy more! Is there a local vendor you know about that sell this (and has it in stock)?

Regards


----------



## Hooked

Dexter305 said:


> Hi @Hooked ,
> 
> I managed to get my paws on a single bottle of Nasty Juice - Cush Man and was absolutely blown away by it!!! problem is...I don't know where to buy more! Is there a local vendor you know about that sell this (and has it in stock)?
> 
> Regards


@Dexter305 Yes, I love it too!! I see you're in Pretoria so I wouldn't know about that area. I get mine from Mr Tobacco in Eden on the Bay centre, Blouberstrand, Cape Town. I know they have in stock. Mr Tobacco is just a tobacco shop, that also sells some e-liquid. Is there a Mr Tobacco in Pretoria? Let me know. If not, I could ask Mr Tobacco here if they could courier you some? If they won't, I could buy it and courier it to you, so long as you pay the courier cost. 

Before we go that route, perhaps you could Google Nasty Juice Cush Man South Africa. I would think there must be vendors somewhere you sell it. If you don't find it let me know.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dexter305

Hooked said:


> @Dexter305 Yes, I love it too!! I see you're in Pretoria so I wouldn't know about that area. I get mine from Mr Tobacco in Eden on the Bay centre, Blouberstrand, Cape Town. I know they have in stock. Mr Tobacco is just a tobacco shop, that also sells some e-liquid. Is there a Mr Tobacco in Pretoria? Let me know. If not, I could ask Mr Tobacco here if they could courier you some? If they won't, I could buy it and courier it to you, so long as you pay the courier cost.
> 
> Before we go that route, perhaps you could Google Nasty Juice Cush Man South Africa. I would think there must be vendors somewhere you sell it. If you don't find it let me know.



Hi, Thanks! I would appreciate it very much! let me look around and see what I can find and get back to you! This is hands down the most amazing mango I have ever tasted!!! Also if anybody has some alternative suggestions, let me know!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Genosmate said:


> Iam down to my last 200ml of original VM Tropical Ice which is my everyday ADV.Not lekkker because its not made anymore,so potentially difficult times ahead.
> Last week I check a sample of Wiener Vapes Panama (think it was pre production sent to me for a try) in the cupboard.Its nice but not an ADV for me.Then lurking in the cupboard I see some DIY Extreme Ice I made up after seeing a recipe on the forum.
> As usual and without much thought or high expectation I decide I'll mix the two 50/50...............................................
> Haven't vaped anything else since...........Ive got my new ADV



That is excellent news @Genosmate 

I know the feeling all too well of a loved juice no longer being available or getting scarce
Makes me sad and angry

Congrats on the mix 
So whats in that extreme ice concoction if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Genosmate

Silver said:


> That is excellent news @Genosmate
> 
> I know the feeling all too well of a loved juice no longer being available or getting scarce
> Makes me sad and angry
> 
> Congrats on the mix
> So whats in that extreme ice concoction if you dont mind me asking?


Got to do that google search thing to find it but I'll do it in the morning and let you know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Genosmate said:


> Iam down to my last 200ml of original VM Tropical Ice which is my everyday ADV.Not lekkker because its not made anymore,so potentially difficult times ahead.
> Last week I check a sample of Wiener Vapes Panama (think it was pre production sent to me for a try) in the cupboard.Its nice but not an ADV for me.Then lurking in the cupboard I see some DIY Extreme Ice I made up after seeing a recipe on the forum.
> As usual and without much thought or high expectation I decide I'll mix the two 50/50...............................................
> Haven't vaped anything else since...........Ive got my new ADV


Vapour Mountain Cyclone is the new name for Tropical Ice. @Oupa can confirm this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bluegray

Finished my bottle of Cosmic Fog - Chill'd Tobacco today. A nice blend of tobacco and mint chocolate. 
Haven't seen a similar blend in local juices. Any recommendations?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

bluegray said:


> Finished my bottle of Cosmic Fog - Chill'd Tobacco today. A nice blend of tobacco and mint chocolate.
> Haven't seen a similar blend in local juices. Any recommendations?



Ooh, a mint tobacco, thanks @bluegray

Another one you could try is Iced Widow from The Chef's Special Sauce. You can get it from eciggies.co.za
Its a nice juice. Also a minty tobacco.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today will be an XXX day in Mykonos. 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Genosmate

Silver said:


> That is excellent news @Genosmate
> 
> I know the feeling all too well of a loved juice no longer being available or getting scarce
> Makes me sad and angry
> 
> Congrats on the mix
> So whats in that extreme ice concoction if you dont mind me asking?



Here you go @Silver https://www.ecigssa.co.za/decided-to-give-diy-a-try-and-i-struck-gold.t30623/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

daniel craig said:


> Vapour Mountain Cyclone is the new name for Tropical Ice. @Oupa can confirm this.



Thanks - But it aint Tropical Ice its Cyclone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Genosmate said:


> Thanks - But it aint Tropical Ice its Cyclone


Keep the Tropical ice labels

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Simply Cannoli after a 3 week steep... lovely stuff!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Dexter305 said:


> Hi, Thanks! I would appreciate it very much! let me look around and see what I can find and get back to you! This is hands down the most amazing mango I have ever tasted!!! Also if anybody has some alternative suggestions, let me know!


@Dexter ah! I haven't tried the Mango, but after your recommendation I certainly will. It's the Low Mint that I've been vaping and I love that. It's refreshing, but without the harshness that menthol e-liquid has (I can't stand menthol!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Testing some new concoctions:

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver

All the creams @TheV 
Lovely lineup!
I look forward to hear which one/s you like best

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> All the creams @TheV
> Lovely lineup!
> I look forward to hear which one/s you like best


Thanks @Silver.
I read up about a Strawberry recipe that uses a stone with cheesecake, super sweet and VBIC that is apparently pretty versatile... so I mixed up the Strawberry one and made variants with whatever other fruits looked interesting.
I'll bring them along to the meet if I have any left then you can also give them a go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> Thanks @Silver.
> I read up about a Strawberry recipe that uses a stone with cheesecake, super sweet and VBIC that is apparently pretty versatile... so I mixed up the Strawberry one and made variants with whatever other fruits looked interesting.
> I'll bring them along to the meet if I have any left then you can also give them a go



Ok great
Sounds very interesting to see how the different fruits go with the same base
Let us know how they turn out though and what you think

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

TheV said:


> Testing some new concoctions:


@Silver, as requested, my thoughts on these:

Apples & Cream: Fresh green apple on a creamy base. It works really well. Will mix a bigger batch.
Bananas & Cream: Needs a v2, not enough Banana.
Blueberries & Cream: This one also works well. Shall mix a bigger batch.
Kiwis & Cream: Needs a v2, not enough Kiwi.
Peaches & Cream: This one also works well. Shall mix a bigger batch.
Strawberries & Cream: The original recipe and a definite winner.

The stone provides a great creamy base for the all the fruits:
4.5% Cheesecake (Graham Crust) (TFA)
0.5% Super Sweet (CAP)
2.0% VBIC (TFA)

All the fruits work well, some just need to be adjusted for intensity

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> @Silver, as requested, my thoughts on these:
> 
> Apples & Cream: Fresh green apple on a creamy base. It works really well. Will mix a bigger batch.
> Bananas & Cream: Needs a v2, not enough Banana.
> Blueberries & Cream: This one also works well. Shall mix a bigger batch.
> Kiwis & Cream: Needs a v2, not enough Kiwi.
> Peaches & Cream: This one also works well. Shall mix a bigger batch.
> Strawberries & Cream: The original recipe and a definite winner.
> 
> The stone provides a great creamy base for the all the fruits:
> 4.5% Cheesecake (Graham Crust) (TFA)
> 0.5% Super Sweet (CAP)
> 2.0% VBIC (TFA)
> 
> All the fruits work well, some just need to be adjusted for intensity



Thanks @TheV 
That sounds great!!
Appreciate the feedback

Cant wait to get into DIY


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Rob Fisher beautiful pic!!


----------



## Silver

Mr Hardwicks Calamity Jane

First time for me trying this juice. 

In the Petri RDA V2 






First impression ?

Very different to anything I've tried before. 

It's not a hardcore tobacco. Quite light. Very tasty. Can't pinpoint the initial flavours. Tobacco coming through at the back and the aftertaste. Premium feel. Smooth. Complex. 

Need to vape this more. 

Thanks for prodding me @BioHAZarD!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> Mr Hardwicks Calamity Jane
> 
> First time for me trying this juice.
> 
> In the Petri RDA V2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First impression ?
> 
> Very different to anything I've tried before.
> 
> It's not a hardcore tobacco. Quite light. Very tasty. Can't pinpoint the initial flavours. Tobacco coming through at the back and the aftertaste. Premium feel. Smooth. Complex.
> 
> Need to vape this more.
> 
> Thanks for prodding me @BioHAZarD!


Only a pleasure @Silver u have it spot on.
Hope you enjoy it. 
BTW what wattage and ohms in the petri?


----------



## Silver

BioHAZarD said:


> Only a pleasure @Silver u have it spot on.
> Hope you enjoy it.
> BTW what wattage and ohms in the petri?



Its 0.34 ohms
And about 30 watts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

JOOSE-E-LIQZ Havana Nightz in Reo Red / OL16 on the beach!






Man what a joose! From the Kruger Park to the beach. This is a great juice for lots of occasions. 

Tobacco but with some sweetness - not too sweet. Lovely. @Naeemhoosen your juice is tops !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheV

Spending some quality time getting to know Whipped:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Great photo @TheV !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Mr Hardwicks: Super Milk
The E-Juice Co: Turkish Delight
Smoker's Delight: Vanilla Custard (house-brand)


----------



## Hooked

Jam Monster - strawberry
Emissary - Khan
Paulies - Coffee Cake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

Hooked said:


> Jam Monster - strawberry
> Emissary - Khan
> Paulies - Coffee Cake




@Hooked what is the Khan like ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Ripe Vapes (Key Lime Cookie) Not a fan anymore for some reason

Lane Cove Vapor Helen 

ANML Looper(Finished)


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gringo, XXX, Marco Polo 1271 and Cush Man.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig

Panama - Wiener Vape 
Gringo - Wiener Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

vicTor said:


> @Hooked what is the Khan like ?


@vicTor The first few inhales are good - one can taste the rice and the litchi, but not the coconut. Thereafter, all that one can taste is the litchi which is very sweet. I'm rather disappointed.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

Yesterday:
Bombshell (Mr Hardwick’s)
Pistachio ice-cream (Paulies)
Superfruit (Bumblebee) - fruit hybrid of peaches, strawberries, pineapple and a few others.
I like fruity flavours but they’re often overwhelmingly sweet, whereas this one is VG/PG 60/40. The fruity flavour is there, but without the overdose of sweetness. Nice one! @BumbleBee !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tontoe

Today I have been rocking with a Rasberry and Watermelon Sours, As well as a butterscotch cream. Om nom nom!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Hooked said:


> Yesterday:
> Bombshell (Mr Hardwick’s)
> Pistachio ice-cream (Paulies)
> Superfruit (Bumblebee) - fruit hybrid of peaches, strawberries, pineapple and a few others.
> I like fruity flavours but they’re often overwhelmingly sweet, whereas this one is VG/PG 60/40. The fruity flavour is there, but without the overdose of sweetness. Nice one! @BumbleBee !


No sugar added  

I'm glad you're enjoying it @Hooked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Tontoe said:


> Today I have been rocking with a Rasberry and Watermelon Sours, As well as a butterscotch cream. Om nom nom!!!



@Tontoe Who makes the butterscotch cream?


----------



## Hooked

Affiliation – Rusky (Just a touch of sweetnes and I LOVE it)
Deadly Sins – Gluttony
Vapour Mountain – Litchi
The E-Juice Co – Turkish Delight
Nobac Nico- E – Passion Fruit


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

All day vapes- Raspberry Hazelnut Scone
All day vapes - Forrest Berry Panna Cotta 

Both are simply scrumptious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

@Smoke_A_Llama I haven't tried those two but ADV do make scrumptious juices - such unique flavours!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Hooked said:


> @Smoke_A_Llama I haven't tried those two but ADV do make scrumptious juices - such unique flavours!


Definitely worth a try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tontoe

Hooked said:


> @Tontoe Who makes the butterscotch cream?


I have been playing with DIY so I mix all my own liquids.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tontoe

Feeling a bit under the weather today, think I am coming down with some flew so mixed up and orange menthol last night with a High PG % to help ease the throat.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CHase

Man i love this stuff, its super sweet. Still dying to get my hands on the Strawberry & Kiwi variant.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## antonherbst

Since i posted yesterday in vape mail i have not vaped any other juice but this. 


@method1 has truely created a good vape here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

While at the Paris Show I got to meet a really nice group of people and one of them was a girl called Rosie who is well know in the Netherlands Vaping scene and we spent quite a lot of time chatting and sharing vapes... one of the juices she had was a coffee vape and it was pretty damn good... I wanted to get a bottle or two... but it's a special mix made by a mate of hers... she said she would organise me some... sure enough she sent me some... damn it's a good coffee vape!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## skola

Liquid Gold...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

skola said:


> View attachment 114213
> 
> Liquid Gold...


Those socks!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> While at the Paris Show I got to meet a really nice group of people and one of them was a girl called Rosie who is well know in the Netherlands Vaping scene and we spent quite a lot of time chatting and sharing vapes... one of the juices she had was a coffee vape and it was pretty damn good... I wanted to get a bottle or two... but it's a special mix made by a mate of hers... she said she would organise me some... sure enough she sent me some... damn it's a good coffee vape!
> View attachment 114206
> View attachment 114207


Now you need to get us the recipe, please.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola

Stosta said:


> Those socks!!!


My wife's influence.. Apparently I am too vanilla.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CHase

I have only been vaping for about 4 months and have gone through about 20 or so flavors, This is still on top of the pile for me and will be vaped all day long

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor

...vaping Guava Cactus, made by yours truly ! (not my recipe)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Phantom – Assassin (“ fresh baked french fried beignet, with powdered sugar frosting”)
Paulies - Coffee Cake
All Day Vapes - Spiced and Iced (saffron-spiced cake with marzipan) I've had to vape this 3 times but couldn't decide whether I liked it or not, as it has an unusual flavour. I've decided against it, but if you're looking for an unusual flavour it's worth a try.

I've just realised that today has been a pastry day! It just goes to show that you can have your cake and vape it!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shatter

vicTor said:


> ...vaping Guava Cactus, made by yours truly ! (not my recipe)



Sounds very nice, you have the link for the recipe plz?


----------



## vicTor

Shatter said:


> Sounds very nice, you have the link for the recipe plz?




hi @Shatter its awesome for a very simple recipe (compared to some I want to try), but since I have PG sensitivity issues, a real nice guy @Paul33 helped me out with how to start mixing with higher VG, so I don't think the recipe I have is what the normal PG/VG should be, but I'm sure Paul33 won't mind sharing it with you when he reads this

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CHase

Picked this up Sir Vape today, really nice flavour my first time trying Taffy, very different, it's weirdly good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

CHase said:


> Picked this up Sir Vape today, really nice flavour my first time trying Taffy, very different, it's weirdly good.



What does it taste like @CHase ?


----------



## CHase

Silver said:


> What does it taste like @CHase ?



I cannot put my finger on the taste, its like a chewy strawberry or cherry mix, really weird flavour but really good.


----------



## CHase

On to Tropical Kisses today.

This is the sweetest vape i have every tried, strong pineapple flavour, can also taste orange i think. Feel like I'm on the beach with a Mai Thai, but I am in my office and its raining outside


----------



## Hooked

Tried one of my new treats today:

Mystic Nectar - Mr Patches ("Pumpkin fritter dipped in caramel, sprinkled with cinnamon sugar")

LOVE IT!!! It really tastes like pumpkin and you get just a touch of sweetness coming through. DELICIOUS - but I couldn't vape a lot of it - no kidding. Just one or two inhales are great; more than that it's sickening. I'll try it in one of my devices that doesn't produce a strong flavour and see how it goes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Havana Vape Co

I am vaping Visions by blaq


----------



## StaticX

Got my first Vape today - Vaping Some Vape Wild - "Kickstart my Tart"

I'm loving the flavour

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 87hunter

Had Panama dripped on my peerless this morning.
Day didnt warm up so moved onto Gooney's mothers milk, then strawnana and now Milc Zoob all though a tank.
Got Fizzmustards mustard milk I made last week for the drive home.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

After a 2 month steep this stuff is really good!




Fried Strawberry Donut

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked

Puffy Puffs - Musk
First and last time. Remember those little pink, musk sweets? I do - and I loved them - but I remember eating one every few hours - not continuously. They're definitely better for eating than for vaping. I couldn't even finish a 2ml tank!! And I had to rinse the tank out a few times to get the musk smell/taste out. I didn't feel like changing the coil - what a waste- so I re-primed it with Cush Man Low Mint and that helped.

The remainder of the day was more successful:
Untitled Juice – Bar None
All Day Vapour – Choc Brownie
The E-Juice Co – Turkish Delight

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StaticX

Hooked said:


> Puffy Puffs - Musk
> First and last time. Remember those little pink, musk sweets? I do - and I loved them - but I remember eating one every few hours - not continuously. They're definitely better for eating than for vaping. I couldn't even finish a 2ml tank!! And I had to rinse the tank out a few times to get the musk smell/taste out. I didn't feel like changing the coil - what a waste- so I re-primed it with Cush Man Low Mint and that helped.
> 
> The remainder of the day was more successful:
> Untitled Juice – Bar None
> All Day Vapour – Choc Brownie
> The E-Juice Co – Turkish Delight


@Hooked I would def look into the Turkish delight

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked

StaticX said:


> @Hooked I would def look into the Turkish delight
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


@StaticX it's divine! It tastes just like the real Turkish Delight! As far as I know it's available only from Juicy Joes. They were running a special recently selling 30ml for R100 instead of R150. Apparently The E-Juice Co is going to re-brand and change the size of their bottles, so they're selling off old stock. If they don't have any left on special, it's because I bought so many . 

And if you're old enough to remember Wicks bubblegum, the same guy also makes Wicks - also fantastic!


----------



## GregF

Tarks Select Reserve - Matador, Poison and Buffalo Bill (had a spoil myself day)

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Vape_r

GregF said:


> Tarks Select Reserve - Matador, Poison and Buffalo Bill (had a spoil myself day)


Where do you get this juice from :'(


----------



## GregF

Vape_r said:


> Where do you get this juice from :'(


From the highlighted link.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_r

GregF said:


> From the highlighted link.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Did you have any problems with shipping time?


----------



## GregF

Vape_r said:


> Did you have any problems with shipping time?


No it got here quite quick. Shipping via EMS Express

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Silkee - Apple Crush
Paulies - Pistachio Ice-cream
Dinner Lady - Lemon Tart

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

You know the struggle is real if the mod stays the same but the juice is the major choice of the day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

First time trying a choclate vape - Masked Bandit. @Rooigevaar - I am realy enjoying this bonus that you included with Gringo order. 






Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Asterix

The 3 on the right are today’s favorites (VM4 my current ADV). 

Judgement still out on the left 2...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Asterix

Still have these three to try (again) tomorrow. Last tried them ages ago and they didn’t make much of an impression. But then again, mindset was wrong. (P.S.How long before juice goes “stale”?).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Asterix said:


> Still have these three to try (again) tomorrow. Last tried them ages ago and they didn’t make much of an impression. But then again, mindset was wrong. (P.S.How long before juice goes “stale”?).
> View attachment 115048



@Asterix The Icecream Man looks good - let us know what you think of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Asterix said:


> Still have these three to try (again) tomorrow. Last tried them ages ago and they didn’t make much of an impression. But then again, mindset was wrong. (P.S.How long before juice goes “stale”?).
> View attachment 115048



Hi @Asterix
Nice juices you got there

If you keep juices in a dark cool cupboard out of heat and light, they should last very long - at least a year I would say. Maybe even 2 years. I think it depends on the flavour profile and the concentrates used.

I have vaped some very old juices of mine - even 3 years old - and they seem fine to me. Mainly tobaccoes and fruity menthols. Not sure how the other flavour profiles would age though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Hi @Asterix
> Nice juices you got there
> 
> If you keep juices in a dark cool cupboard out of heat and light, they should last very long - at least a year I would say. Maybe even 2 years. I think it depends on the flavour profile and the concentrates uses.
> 
> I have vaped some very old juices of mine - even 3 years old - and they seem fine to me. Mainly tobaccoes and fruity menthols. Not sure how the other flavour profiles would age though.



@Silver The problem is how do you know how old the juice is when you buy it? I think all juices should have a "best before" date. I saw this for the first time on a Dinner Lady bottle but I've never seen it on our local juices. Have you?

Also, you say that the juices should be kept in a cool, dark place. However, at the vape shops the juices are displayed under bright lights. I wonder if on-line ordering isn't better than walk-in, because with on-line ordering I suppose they take the juice from stock, not from the display shelves. Hmmm...I see a light-bulb flashing for a new thread...


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Silver The problem is how do you know how old the juice is when you buy it? I think all juices should have a "best before" date. I saw this for the first time on a Dinner Lady bottle but I've never seen it on our local juices. Have you?
> 
> Also, you say that the juices should be kept in a cool, dark place. However, at the vape shops the juices are displayed under bright lights. I wonder if on-line ordering isn't better than walk-in, because with on-line ordering I suppose they take the juice from stock, not from the display shelves. Hmmm...I see a light-bulb flashing for a new thread...



Hi @Hooked, i havent seen much locally in the way of a manufactured date or bottled date.
As for juices being kept in a shop, i think if one buys a fairly popular juice in a busy retail shop, its most likely not sat there for long. But I hear you, one never knows.

The thing is that if you vape an old juice i dont think there are much health risks. i just think the nicotine and the flavours may fade. At least that is my understanding.

Also have a look at the following threads which @zadiac found and highlighted elsewhere

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/how-long-does-e-liquid-last.t20839/#post-342978

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/juice-expiry.t36648/#post-524630

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/do-e-liquids-expire.t12332/#post-234339

http://ecigarettereviewed.com/e-liquid-expiration

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

It is a Wiener Vape Co kind of day!






@Rooigevaar, I know I initially said Masked Bandit is more of a dripper juice for me ... but I've been through 3 Skyline tanks of it this morning. DEEEEElicous!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

This is amazing

Found an old bottle of *Hurricane Vapor Sunshine Cured Tobacco*.

In the Reo Mini. Nicced up a bit.

Oh my word this is glorious. This has to be one of the most authentic cigarette tasting juices. Brings back memories of a review I did many moons back. Edit.. Found it. Was 1 Feb 15! 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/hurricane-vapor-juice-reviews.t6916/#post-180859






And I am 'rebonding' with my Reo Mini again. The new purple Efests are working well.

Reo Mini is certainly a pocket rocket of note. What a great device. So awesome to have her back in the hand !

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

*@Tanja's Peanut Butter Ice Cream !*






Finally got round to trying this juice that @Tanja kindly made for me which i got at the Nov Vape Meet.

In the Petri RDA V2 with a dual coil and CB2 wicks.

Wow I like it and I'm usually not a fan of desserts.

This one is very tasty. Not overly flavoured. Just right. I get the nutty peanut butter taste. It's nice and mild not too sweet. And the creaminess. Gosh it's delish. Makes me want to eat it, lol. I see why you like it @Tanja!

Been tooting quite a bit. Must be careful because it's quite strong in the Petri at 12 mg hehe.

Liking this a lot on first vape!

Thank you @Tanja. Hugely appreciated!

And congrats on a lovely juice!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked

@Silver @Tanja I love peanut butter and I tried Orion's Asteroid peanut butter. Awful! Unfortunately, an experience like that has put me off peanut butter juice! However, perhaps one day I'll have the honour of being able to try some of yours, @Tanja. (btw did you ever try my REAL recipe for peanut butter with cocoa?) The same occurred with one of my first juices - I think it was called Banoffee (banana and coffee cake). that's put me off any juice that has banana in it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

This one is very nice @Hooked 
I don't usually vape desserts but am liking what @Tanja made

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today I tasted a very special juice... I immediately bought a bottle! This is such an authentic juice and tastes just like the toffee I remember... no chemical taste like you get in so many juices... @Naeemhoosen you sir are a MASTER Juice Maker! Kudos for this outstanding creation! I can't recommend this juice enough!




I will clean a Skyline or Vapor Giant tonight because this juice is the bosoms!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> This one is very nice @Hooked
> I don't usually vape desserts but am liking what @Tanja made



@Silver @Tanja Tanja maybe you should start your own line. Call it Tanja's Tasty Treats! How's that for alliteration?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Trishan Gounden

H


Dexter305 said:


> Hi @Hooked ,
> 
> I managed to get my paws on a single bottle of Nasty Juice - Cush Man and was absolutely blown away by it!!! problem is...I don't know where to buy more! Is there a local vendor you know about that sell this (and has it in stock)?
> 
> Regards


Hi 

If you're still looking for a vendor, I know Village Vapes in Pretoria East stocks Nasty Juice.


----------



## Tanja

Silver said:


> *@Tanja's Peanut Butter Ice Cream !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got round to trying this juice that @Tanja kindly made for me which i got at the Nov Vape Meet.
> 
> In the Petri RDA V2 with a dual coil and CB2 wicks.
> 
> Wow I like it and I'm usually not a fan of desserts.
> 
> This one is very tasty. Not overly flavoured. Just right. I get the nutty peanut butter taste. It's nice and mild not too sweet. And the creaminess. Gosh it's delish. Makes me want to eat it, lol. I see why you like it @Tanja!
> 
> Been tooting quite a bit. Must be careful because it's quite strong in the Petri at 12 mg hehe.
> 
> Liking this a lot on first vape!
> 
> Thank you @Tanja. Hugely appreciated!
> 
> And congrats on a lovely juice!


 I'm really glad you like it! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja

Hooked said:


> @Silver @Tanja Tanja maybe you should start your own line. Call it Tanja's Tasty Treats! How's that for alliteration?


 Hahaha... unfortunately I cannot take credit for this peanut butter ice cream... it's not my recipe... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

I always change flavours every time I refill, but yesterday I vaped only one flavour the entire day. I just couldn't get enough of it.

Jam Monster - Strawberry 
It's pure bliss!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## veecee

TheV said:


> Spending some quality time getting to know Whipped:


Loving that mod. Got details?

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

veecee said:


> Loving that mod. Got details?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


Thanks. It is the Ohmsmium Kodama by Asmodus:
https://www.asmodus.com/product-p/ohms-kodama-stab-wood.htm

Unfortunately is has been discontinued

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My current top three juices!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## StaticX

My flavour for the day. . .





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

StaticX said:


> My flavour for the day. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



@StaticX nice one, i notice 0mg, are all your juices zero nic ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StaticX

@vicTor i normally buy 0mg nic seeing as i dont have nic cravings. But some juices i cant find in 0mg nic then i go for the lowest mg i can find

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## vicTor

StaticX said:


> @vicTor i normally buy 0mg nic seeing as i dont have nic cravings. But some juices i cant find in 0mg nic then i go for the lowest mg i can find
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




@StaticX , nothing wrong, nothing wrong, i want to drop from 6mg to 3mg in the new year

all DIY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

This pic is for @Tanja 

Peanut Butter Ice Cream juice in the Petri - the juice Tanja gave me at the vape meet. 

And Peanut Butter with some Provita. 

The juice definitely reminds me a bit of the real peanut butter.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> This pic is for @Tanja
> 
> Peanut Butter Ice Cream juice in the Petri - the juice Tanja gave me at the vape meet.
> 
> And Peanut Butter with some Provita.
> 
> The juice definitely reminds me a bit of the real peanut butter.



Hi Ho @Silver real Peanut Butter is Yum Yum!


----------



## Hooked

Ace of Vapes - Icy Cola (first time  )
Snap - Cafe con Leche
All Day Vapour - Chocolate Brownie
Phantom - Assassin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja

Silver said:


> This pic is for @Tanja
> 
> Peanut Butter Ice Cream juice in the Petri - the juice Tanja gave me at the vape meet.
> 
> And Peanut Butter with some Provita.
> 
> The juice definitely reminds me a bit of the real peanut butter.


 So much yumminess in one picture! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## veecee

Holiday in Noordhoek, at home in the milkwood forest, Chapman's peak behind the trees... DIY litchi icecream in the tank.





Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CyberBeast

Smackaroon!!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StaticX

My flavour for today . . . . Not bad at all





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Picked this up at Vapefest Durban... testing in my favourite RDA (The Ti Flave 22). Moondrops on Ice by GBOM in Cape Town.

The web site description is "A very majestic flavour. Fresh sliced mango and luscious litchi. A true tropic moonlight experience that leaves a refreshing fruity taste. Now with a few added ingredients splashed on ice."

I get the Mango and Litchi and the menthol is dead right for me. I can see why some peeps recommended this for me. It's right in my wheelhouse. Nice and smooth with just the right amount of menthol. It passed the RDA test and will pop it into a tank tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Picked this up at Vapefest Durban... testing in my favourite RDA (The Ti Flave 22). Moondrops on Ice by GBOM in Cape Town.
> 
> The web site description is "A very majestic flavour. Fresh sliced mango and luscious litchi. A true tropic moonlight experience that leaves a refreshing fruity taste. Now with a few added ingredients splashed on ice."
> 
> I get the Mango and Litchi and the menthol is dead right for me. I can see why some peeps recommended this for me. It's right in my wheelhouse. Nice and smooth with just the right amount of menthol. It passed the RDA test and will pop it into a tank tomorrow!
> View attachment 116856


Ooooh!

Please leave a drop for me to taste on Friday Rob!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> Ooooh!
> 
> Please leave a drop for me to taste on Friday Rob!



I most certainly will do @Stosta!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## veecee

Rob Fisher said:


> Picked this up at Vapefest Durban... testing in my favourite RDA (The Ti Flave 22). Moondrops on Ice by GBOM in Cape Town.
> 
> The web site description is "A very majestic flavour. Fresh sliced mango and luscious litchi. A true tropic moonlight experience that leaves a refreshing fruity taste. Now with a few added ingredients splashed on ice."
> 
> I get the Mango and Litchi and the menthol is dead right for me. I can see why some peeps recommended this for me. It's right in my wheelhouse. Nice and smooth with just the right amount of menthol. It passed the RDA test and will pop it into a tank tomorrow!
> View attachment 116856


Sounds delish

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Red Pill today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CyberBeast

My Juices for today

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Tanja

Rob Fisher said:


> Red Pill today!
> View attachment 116916


Those are 2 stunning mods! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rob Fisher said:


> Red Pill today!
> View attachment 116916



Red Pill incoming from Sir Vape tomorrow if all goes well 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Red Pill incoming from Sir Vape tomorrow if all goes well
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


I need to get me some of this juice!


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

TheV said:


> I need to get me some of this juice!



Will let you know what I think @TheV


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Will let you know what I think @TheV
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Please do sir. Looking forward to your feedback!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

GBOM Moondrops on Ice still in rotation!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Pink Lemonade (nic salts pod)
Avacare Megavape - Apple Crush


----------



## Carnival

Vape Wild - Brexit at Tiffany’s. 

@Hooked is the Pink Lemonade you’re vaping the one by Flavor Drips?


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Carnival said:


> Vape Wild - Brexit at Tiffany’s.
> 
> @Hooked is the Pink Lemonade you’re vaping the one by Flavor Drips?





@Carnival Nope,


it's the nicotine salts pod with VERY HIGH NIC for the Gusto Mini. One replaces the entire pod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival

Oooh I see! Thanks @Hooked


----------



## veecee

Hooked said:


> @Carnival Nope,
> View attachment 117106
> View attachment 117107
> it's the nicotine salts pod with VERY HIGH NIC for the Gusto Mini. One replaces the entire pod.


Your review on the pink lemonade?

I remember loving it, and thinkingbit was pink like grapefruit, not strawberry. I remember it wasn't sweet, and rather citrussy. I mixed up my own batch of pink lemonade DIY, and its not at all what I was expecting.... too sweet, too many berries, no grapefruit in sight!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

veecee said:


> You're review on the pink lemonade?
> 
> I remember loving it, and thinkingbit was pink like grapefruit, not strawberry. I remember it wasn't sweet, and rather citrussy. I mixed up my own batch of pink lemonade DIY, and its not at all what I was expecting.... too sweet, too many berries, no grapefruit in sight!
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk


Yeah, the ELR one I tried, was the same. Do let us know if you come across a remix you think is worth it please.


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher -
What does it taste like??
You can't just post the pic and leave us waiting. Haha


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher -
> What does it taste like??
> You can't just post the pic and leave us waiting. Haha



Hehehehe I knew that was coming. 

Strawberry bubblegum Milkshake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehehe I knew that was coming.
> 
> Strawberry bubblegum Milkshake.



Ok thanks
Sounds like fun


----------



## Carnival

So refreshing!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Havana Vape Co

Carnival said:


> So refreshing!
> View attachment 117132



Looks good how does it taste ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carnival

@Havana Vape Club not getting much of the coconut cream coming through (maybe on temp control) but I can taste the peach and papaya - a very fresh and smooth juice, perfect for a warm day!


----------



## Hooked

veecee said:


> Your review on the pink lemonade?
> 
> I remember loving it, and thinkingbit was pink like grapefruit, not strawberry. I remember it wasn't sweet, and rather citrussy. I mixed up my own batch of pink lemonade DIY, and its not at all what I was expecting.... too sweet, too many berries, no grapefruit in sight!
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk



@veecee I also love it - it's refreshing. I can't put my finger on the taste though...definitely not strawberry.


----------



## Hooked

StaticX said:


> My flavour for today . . . . Not bad at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Interesting! Never heard of Ape before. Imported, I guess, judging from the beautiful packaging!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> Interesting! Never heard of Ape before. Imported, I guess, judging from the beautiful packaging!



Haha - It's not Ape @Hooked 
It's Apex - by NCV (you can't see the X in the photo)
I haven't tried it myself but I believe its a chocolate speckled eggs flavour

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Carnival

Hooked said:


> Interesting! Never heard of Ape before. Imported, I guess, judging from the beautiful packaging!



Also never heard of Apex, what’s it like @StaticX?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matchy Matchy Juice Tasting!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StaticX

@Carnival

Its a very chocolatey taste with a jelly candy center.

As @Silver said its very close to chocolate speckled eggs flavour

I did not buy it myself, received it as a gift from guy at work

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

New juice for me

Icy Cola by Ace of Vapes.

Its strange. I absolutely love Coca Cola the drink. But I don't like cola flavoured sweets or anything else cola flavoured.

As a result I have stayed away from cola flavoured vapes.

But @Mida Khan said I should try this. And the icy part did appeal. So I bought a bottle a while back.

Trying it now for the first time on the Petri RDA. Wow what a surprise. Am enjoying it on first vape. So different to what I'm normally used to. Lets see how it fares over time...

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

StaticX said:


> @Carnival
> 
> Its a very chocolatey taste with a jelly candy center.
> 
> As @Silver said its very close to chocolate speckled eggs flavour
> 
> I did not buy it myself, received it as a gift from guy at work
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Sounds good - I'm looking for "a very chocolatey taste". This is going on my To Buy list - for next year lol


----------



## Hooked

Affiliation – Rusky
Ace of Vapes - Toffee D'Luxe
The E-Juice Co. - Turkish Delight
The E-Juice Co. - Wicks


----------



## StaticX

Hooked said:


> Sounds good - I'm looking for "a very chocolatey taste". This is going on my To Buy list - for next year lol


@Hooked

I would also recommend GBOM Sir Doh Nuts. 

Got my first bottle today and i must say i get a very good Chocolate flavour from this






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

StaticX said:


> @Hooked
> 
> I would also recommend GBOM Sir Doh Nuts.
> 
> Got my first bottle today and i must say i get a very good Chocolate flavour from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



@StaticX @Carnival Another one for my To Buy list! Have you tried Gemstone by White Shadow Vapours? @White Shadow
The flavour description is "White choc & condensed milk, laced with peppermint and pistachio nuts". See my review
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/gemstone-e-liquid-review.t45280/#post-615488

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival

Hooked said:


> @StaticX @Carnival Another one for my To Buy list! Have you tried Gemstone by White Shadow Vapours? @White Shadow
> The flavour description is "White choc & condensed milk, laced with peppermint and pistachio nuts". See my review
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/gemstone-e-liquid-review.t45280/#post-615488



Just read your review @Hooked, thanks! I’ll put this one on my list of juices to get next year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StaticX

Loaded - Glazed Donut on Xmas Day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StaticX

@Hooked do you kmow of aby shops that stock the Gemstone?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked

StaticX said:


> @Hooked do you kmow of aby shops that stock the Gemstone?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



@StaticX Here's the link https://www.ecigssa.co.za/our-stockists.t44550

I'm nowhere near any of the stockists, so @White Shadow kindly couriered to me, at my cost of course.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Shadow

Hooked said:


> @StaticX Here's the link https://www.ecigssa.co.za/our-stockists.t44550
> 
> I'm nowhere near any of the stockists, so @White Shadow kindly couriered to me, at my cost of course.


Thanks @Hooked for sharing the information  
@StaticX I would be happy to courier to you if you're not close to an outlet 

Sent from my GT-S7580 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Gusto Nicotine Salts pod – Strawberry Whip
Dinner Lady – Lemon Tart
All Day Vapes – Blush (Pavlova)


----------



## Silver

LIT SideChick from Vape Cartel in the Skyline 

Such a lovely juice !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Been abusing Panama pretty much all day. It’s soooooo good.


----------



## Paul33

Couldn’t decide what I what like today so I went with 2 very different profiles on 2 very setups!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> LIT SideChick from Vape Cartel in the Skyline
> 
> Such a lovely juice !


What’s that LIT like @Silver?


----------



## Hooked

Turkish Delight from The E-Juice Co., who has recently joined the forum as a supporting vendor. @DamienK
Northern Star from Orion 
Pink Lemonade - nic salts pod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StaticX

Vaping on my Millionaires Shortbread  best flavour i have vaped to date.

Local is lekker





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## delon

Wicks bubblegum on my voopoo/Ammit25

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## delon

Litchie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Paul33 said:


> What’s that LIT like @Silver?



@Paul33 , thanks for asking
I have been meaning to review it and have it currently in two devices for review purposes
Have been vaping this juice for quite a while
Dont want to say too much now about it - but i will say that I like it a lot

It has a pear and litchi combination flavour which surprised me. It just works so well for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

Probably the best juice I have vaped in 2 yrs.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> @Paul33 , thanks for asking
> I have been meaning to review it and have it currently in two devices for review purposes
> Have been vaping this juice for quite a while
> Dont want to say too much now about it - but i will say that I like it a lot
> 
> It has a pear and litchi combination flavour which surprised me. It just works so well for me


I seems like we have similar tastes in juice so I was interested in your thoughts. 

I’ll wait for your review!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tonight I had time to test a new juice sent to me... Diggidy Vapes Wicks Gummie.


Wicks Bubblegum all the way and childhood memories flooding back! Very authentic juice. He sent me two versions... the standard one and then an ICE version for me obviously. I thought the juices were both very nice and I will certainly put them into a tank to vape them as I normally vape but my daughter (with real taste buds) was more than excited and she said if she vaped it would be her ADV!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Enough of the dripper... Skyline time!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Waine said:


> View attachment 118213
> 
> 
> Probably the best juice I have vaped in 2 yrs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How different to xxx is it @Waine?


----------



## Paul33

Yum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StaticX

Vaping on some Sir Doh-Nut
#GBOM





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## delon

Wismecon Ammit25..... Tots

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee

Paul33 said:


> How different to xxx is it @Waine?


Would also like to know. Im about 2/3 finished with a 100ml bottle of xxx that I bought while on holiday. Love the xxx, and I was under the impression that its the same juice.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Still mainly Red Pill but Wicks Gummi in the Skydrop is getting a lot of attention from me!


----------



## Paul33

veecee said:


> Would also like to know. Im about 2/3 finished with a 100ml bottle of xxx that I bought while on holiday. Love the xxx, and I was under the impression that its the same juice.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk






Grabbed a bottle today @veecee.

Rewicked the Exocet and will give it a go for the rest of the day. I’ll let you know!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Panama by weiner ..... almost knocked Miami ice off of the throne 

Damn good juice @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

@Rob Fisher. Is Res Pill similar to XXX?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Captain Chaos said:


> @Rob Fisher. Is Res Pill similar to XXX?



Yes there are similarities but then to me it's very different... I'm not a fan of the normal XXX but Red Pill is what I vape 24/7 and have done for 3 years solid!


----------



## Captain Chaos

How does one get this "quote" on a post?


----------



## Stosta

Captain Chaos said:


> How does one get this "quote" on a post?
> View attachment 118787


Click on the little "quote" button or the "reply" button on the bottom right of someone's post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

Stosta said:


> Click on the little "quote" button or the "reply" button on the bottom right of someone's post.


Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

White Shadow Vapours – Gemstone 
The E-Juice Co. – Turkish Delight
Deadly Sins – Gluttony
Mystic Nectar - Silkworm


----------



## StaticX

This was my weekend flavour
GBOM Moondrops on Ice






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked

StaticX said:


> This was my weekend flavour
> GBOM Moondrops on Ice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Is the "ice" component strong?


----------



## StaticX

Hooked said:


> Is the "ice" component strong?


Its stong but not overpowering 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CMMACKEM

Okami Brand Lychee Lauren(White Peach & Lychee tea) This brand has strong punchy flavor.


----------



## Hooked

CMMACKEM said:


> Okami Brand Lychee Lauren(White Peach & Lychee tea) This brand has strong punchy flavor.



Looks interesting!


----------



## vicTor

am4a (amphora) 

...mixed by, moi

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival

NCV, Trinity
Jooce, Toffee D’luxe 
Kiff Juice, Tropikilla

All great flavours.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RynoP

loving this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Bumblebee - Machete @BumbleBee
White Shadow Vapours - Moksha @White Shadow 
Vap3 - Vanilla Custard

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Bumblebee – Machete (every day - First Vape of the Day)
Jam Monster – Strawberry
Dinner Lady – Lemon Tart (if you like lemon curd, this is the juice for you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muttaqeen

Null : Dunked Cookie and some more of the Dunked cookie...basically my ADV for a month now... 

Next up Coil Empire Raspberry Slushee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrDodge

Meringue - Sanctuary E liquids
Creamy Dreams - The elements

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Muttaqeen said:


> Null : Dunked Cookie and some more of the Dunked cookie...basically my ADV for a month now...
> 
> Next up Coil Empire Raspberry Slushee



@Muttaqueen Must be a good Dunked Cookie - I'll have to add it to my To Buy list!


----------



## DrDodge

Muttaqeen said:


> Null : Dunked Cookie and some more of the Dunked cookie...basically my ADV for a month now...
> 
> Next up Coil Empire Raspberry Slushee


Loved the dunked cookie but nic was too harsh for me. I felt nauseas. However, it may have been array of other substances I consumed that day.


----------



## Muttaqeen

Hooked said:


> @Muttaqueen Must be a good Dunked Cookie - I'll have to add it to my To Buy list!


 its brilliant!!! and my name is spelt without the second "u" lol


----------



## Muttaqeen

DrDodge said:


> Loved the dunked cookie but nic was too harsh for me. I felt nauseas. However, it may have been array of other substances I consumed that day.



I actually find it extremely smooth to be honest with you but the entire Null range is smooth.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DrDodge

Muttaqeen said:


> I actually find it extremely smooth to be honest with you but the entire Null range is smooth.


Sorry, I was a bit unclear. It is smooth, you don't even feel a throat hit, but I think it maybe the nicotine in my system was just a bit too much for by the end of the day. Which other Null flavors have you tried/recommend?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muttaqeen

DrDodge said:


> Sorry, I was a bit unclear. It is smooth, you don't even feel a throat hit, but I think it maybe the nicotine in my system was just a bit too much for by the end of the day. Which other Null flavors have you tried/recommend?


Strawberry Jam Doughnut is brilliant. Yummy Pudding is also a winner, very different but after a few pulls you will fall inlove

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Ok this is interesting

I am on extreme rations of Blackbird, so using it by the drop nowadays

To prolong it I tried a mix between *Blackbird* and @Naeemhoosen 's *Havana Nightz* (JOOSE-E-LIQZ)

Its a blend of 15 drops of Blackbird, 15 drops of Havana Nightz - and then my usual 18mg base with some menthol drops added. Into the Reo Grand Bottle






And its LOVELY.

The Havana Nightz softens it a bit and gives it something a tad sweeter and creamier. Blackbird is not a rough tobacco but its a little bit rougher than Havana Nightz. I like the combo very much. And i think this might go on to become a usual mixer for me....

Also tagging @HPBotha because he got me onto mixing Blackbird with Bobas Bounty back in the day. I.e. "BlackBobas" as we used to call it then. And i still do that sometimes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

guava-cactus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

A bit of everything:





I have a late night at the office. Trying to clear out some DIY stock with the colleagues

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33

Hooked said:


> Bumblebee – Machete (every day - First Vape of the Day)
> Jam Monster – Strawberry
> Dinner Lady – Lemon Tart (if you like lemon curd, this is the juice for you!


I love me some dinner lady. I mix that a LOT!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

Paul33 said:


> I love me some dinner lady. I mix that a LOT!!!



You DIY Dinner Lady?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

As always .. tobacco flavours

PaPa Reaver's - Ol' Blue Eyes
PaPa Reaver's - Richa Tobacco

Oh and also "Panama" from Wiener Vape Co.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Hooked said:


> You DIY Dinner Lady?


I do DIY Dinner lady 

I’m actually making a few 100ml’s for myself and some mates tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

Hooked said:


> You DIY Dinner Lady?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 120241



Very kind of you to post a link to the recipe @Paul33! Much appreciated! One day I might try DIY...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Hooked said:


> Very kind of you to post a link to the recipe @Paul33! Much appreciated! One day I might try DIY...


You must!!

It’s fun and easy and rewarding and there’s so much info here and people who are willing to help you along the way!!

If you weren’t so far from me I’d make you a batch tomorrow along with the other mountain of juice I’m making!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 120241





Hooked said:


> Very kind of you to post a link to the recipe @Paul33! Much appreciated! One day I might try DIY...


Just to give credit where due as it does not appear in your post above @Paul33. This remix was created by dazcole. His recipe here.

Personally I did not like it, but then I like lemon juices to be very heavy on the lemon side, which most do not.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 120241



of course @Paul33 DIY's dinner lady 

never tried it still stuck on his ry4vbic !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

TheV said:


> A bit of everything:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a late night at the office. Trying to clear out some DIY stock with the colleagues


And I thought I was having a variety today, but this wins hands down. I bow the knee to thee!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Ok, can't beat @TheV today, but also trying to finish those last drops in all of the bottles,
Simply Cannoli diy
Hertzoggies diy
Queens cookie jar diy
Boardwalk diy
Banabutter diy
Groollberry cheesecake diy
And the adv for today was SKWG diy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Spyro

Today was couch day on account of me being ill. So I vaped some of @KZOR 's Blouboi, litchi ice-cream and banananana. I also messed up the table with some vape mail and some pizza mail. I'll probably clean it tomorrow...
Can you spot the demon?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Bumblebee - Machete
Bumblebee - Super Fruit
Mystic Nectar - Silkworm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Spyro said:


> Today was couch day on account of me being ill. So I vaped some of @KZOR 's Blouboi, litchi ice-cream and banananana. I also messed up the table with some vape mail and some pizza mail. I'll probably clean it tomorrow...
> Can you spot the demon?
> View attachment 120245



@Spyro Coke-'n-Pizza - great comfort foods when one is ill BUT you said you have food poisoning. Flat Coke is apparently good for diarrhoea but pizza???

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KZOR

Zamboni ........ it's a vanilla ice i am working on. 
@Spyro ..... Wham should get you well in no time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> @Spyro Coke-'n-Pizza - great comfort foods when one is ill BUT you said you have food poisoning. Flat Coke is apparently good for diarrhoea but pizza???


Hope it was with extra cheese, lubes everything up so you finish in no time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Paul33 said:


> You must!!
> 
> It’s fun and easy and rewarding and there’s so much info here and people who are willing to help you along the way!!
> 
> If you weren’t so far from me I’d make you a batch tomorrow along with the other mountain of juice I’m making!!



@Paul33 How sweet of you  and yes, it's a pity that I'm so far away! Send it pigeon-post!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro

Laughing so much here. Nothing coming out of that end luckily  just a full night and morning of getting sick! Pizza was all I could stomach believe it or not. And staying true to @Hooked with a Hawaiian

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Andre said:


> Just to give credit where due as it does not appear in your post above @Paul33. This remix was created by dazcole. His recipe here.
> 
> Personally I did not like it, but then I like lemon juices to be very heavy on the lemon side, which most do not.


My apologies, wasn’t trying to take credit, just being a helping hand!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> Bumblebee - Machete
> Bumblebee - Super Fruit
> Mystic Nectar - Silkworm



@Hooked , now you vaping worms!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV

Room Fogger said:


> And I thought I was having a variety today, but this wins hands down. I bow the knee to thee!


Haha I tend to go a bit overboard on release nights as we have a couple of vapers in the office and it helps keep the spirits up when working into the night.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## DJ Maddog

Carnival said:


> So refreshing!
> View attachment 117132


I almost thought it said peach snaps like the alcohol now that would be a juice hahahahaha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yas786

Started vaping an American e juice I picked up from a local vape shop here in the U.K. 

Called California mojito blackcurrent slush. Absolutely lovely juice with a nice little menthol kick. 

Another juice I’ll be adding into my rotation. Will also looking into perhaps mixing my own juice, so need to hunt down a recipe for this e juice amongst a few others.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> Haha I tend to go a bit overboard on release nights as we have a couple of vapers in the office and it helps keep the spirits up when working into the night.



How was the night of work @TheV ?
What time did you stay until?
And did you manage to demolish all that juice? Hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> How was the night of work @TheV ?
> What time did you stay until?
> And did you manage to demolish all that juice? Hehe


Hey @Silver. It was a bit of a hectic evening but we managed to get everything up and running in the end.
Got out at about 22h00 which wasn't bad considering the amount of challenges we had during the evening.

Haha, definitely not! The juice stash is still very much alive. I will get through it in due time ... and hopefully make some new mixes again!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> @Hooked , now you vaping worms!



@Silver If it's e-juice, I'll try anything - except tobacco and, sorry to say, menthol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Ill with flu, so yesterday and today:

Nasty Juice Cush Man Low Mint
Fantasia Ice

Both help a lot with a sore throat!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival

LIT AF, The Bae. This juice is my new favourite!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Carnival said:


> LIT AF, The Bae. This juice is my new favourite!



What does it taste like for you @Carnival ?
I have a bottle but havent tried it yet
Got stuck on Sidechick and ordered several more of that. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

All Tobacco as per usual

Abuela without the mango
And another spoil day with some of Tarks Premium Juice
Matador - I think I'm in love
Sitting Bull - I am in love

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Carnival said:


> LIT AF, The Bae. This juice is my new favourite!



@Carnival the description sounds divine! Do you have any idea what LIT AF means? It's such an odd name. I asked about it in Chat but never got a reply


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> What does it taste like for you @Carnival ?
> I have a bottle but havent tried it yet
> Got stuck on Sidechick and ordered several more of that. Lol



Ah @Silver maybe you would know - what on earth does LIT AF mean? I asked this question in Chat but never received a reply.


----------



## Paul33

According to urban dictionary @Hooked:

3
lit af
1. When you are so high normal words cannot describe. 
2. Other word for awesome, hot, cool 
lit af: lit as f@ck

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> Ah @Silver maybe you would know - what on earth does LIT AF mean? I asked this question in Chat but never received a reply.



Im not quite sure what it means @Hooked 
But the one i have been vaping is called Sidechick and it says Pear, Litchi and Ice on it.
That I understand

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Carnival

Silver said:


> What does it taste like for you @Carnival ?
> I have a bottle but havent tried it yet
> Got stuck on Sidechick and ordered several more of that. Lol



@Silver I get a gorgeous mango flavour with a distinct creaminess to it (the custard).  

I think I will be like you with Sidechick, I'll be ordering a few more bottles of this as well!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival

Juice of choice for this evening is Vape Wild, Green Apple Envy. Simple flavour but oh so good!


----------



## Silver

Havana Nightz for the first time in the Hadaly

Ooh it's so nice. Great flavour from this atty. Rich, smooth. Decadent.
Great juice of course  @Naeemhoosen

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Waine

This is my current e-liquid routine. Gone off a the puds and cakes for a while. I think they have secretly placed some addictive ingredient in “GBom Moondrops on ice”, wow it’s nice. Sometimes I vape it so hard, I actually get brain freeze, like eating ice cream too fast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Need to mix up some more LIT Sidechick 'blend'. 

36mg nic and menthol ready. I get the 6mg up to about 9mg and add some menthol drops. 

Glorious in the Skyline and BB

Time to blend

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrDeedz

Damn .too damn divine ,def a winner and in my top3 local deserts. Pompous Pom has done it again.what a well balanced juice. POMPOUS POM DR STRANGE LOVE : CARAMEL COOKIE

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro

Jiss vape Creamy cone,
Jiss vape candy twist,
King cloud peach custard,
VAP3 Africa poppy apple,
KZOR Triplet. 

Think I'm done buying juices now, Gunna stick to triplet like Rob sticks to XXX / Redpill

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Vape_N8th

Finished my second bottle of Panama Since Pay day..... @Rooigevaar Why you do dis to me mehn

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz

Carnival said:


> @Silver I get a gorgeous mango flavour with a distinct creaminess to it (the custard).
> 
> I think I will be like you with Sidechick, I'll be ordering a few more bottles of this as well!


it is good, but mine has an ice to it as well which over powers the custard, still good tho


----------



## RainstormZA

Here's mine with a new device - Smoant Battlestar which arrived just now






Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival

MrDeedz said:


> it is good, but mine has an ice to it as well which over powers the custard, still good tho



Oh that's interesting! I get the slightest coolness against my throat on the inhale, it's extremely pleasant but for me I don't think I would call it ice. Though it could be, but mine doesn't seem as strong as what you're describing.

Okay on to what I'm vaping. Bertie's Vapbucco and @KZOR juice, Coco Pine Slurp! I've decided the Coco Pine is my favourite out of the juices I've tried from KZOR so far.


----------



## Dietz

Om nom nom nom!





Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 121562


Both look great, how's the Escobar's beans?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> Both look great, how's the Escobar's beans?


It’s actually very good. Definitely worth giving it a go if you’re a coffee vape fan.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

Merak Infusion - Eleanor (Irish Coffee)
Jam Monster - Strawberry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## RynoP

Loving these.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Orion moonlight in the wasp
Orion eclipse in ze bullet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival

Been vaping Ooey Gooey, Peppermint Chocolate Cake and KZOR juice, Coco Pine Slurp today. A few minutes ago I picked up the tank with LIT AF, The Bae in it to have a toot and I got a pleasant surprise - the juice seems to have readjusted itself. There’s none of the slight coolness against my throat. Instead I get a more prominent custard flavour on the inhale followed by mango on the exhale. Delicious, still loving this juice. Interesting how sometimes, juices seem to shift around within their flavour profiles after some usage in a tank.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Carnival said:


> Been vaping Ooey Gooey, Peppermint Chocolate Cake and KZOR juice, Coco Pine Slurp today. A few minutes ago I picked up the tank with LIT AF, The Bae in it to have a toot and I got a pleasant surprise - the juice seems to have readjusted itself. There’s none of the slight coolness against my throat. Instead I get a more prominent custard flavour on the inhale followed by mango on the exhale. Delicious, still loving this juice. Interesting how sometimes, juices seem to shift around within their flavour profiles after some usage in a tank.



Agreed on juices "shifting" a bit @Carnival 
I have also found that some juices change a lot in different setups and others are quitr the same
It is sometimes mind boggling

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Agreed on juices "shifting" a bit @Carnival
> I have also found that some juices change a lot in different setups and others are quitr the same
> It is sometimes mind boggling



@Silver Speaking of which I've retried Paulies Coffee Cake in all my mods and my initial impression remains the same -OK, but nothing exciting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

My LIT Sidechick blend with a touch of @Paulie's Guava

In the Kayfun 5. Glorious. 

It was a matter of time before Paulies Guava found its way into the LIT Sidechick juice....







It's really nice. For me 

I like LIT Sidechick a lot. It's a pear litchi and ice juice but it works so well and is blended perfectly for my palate. I also LOVE Guava and it adds a bit of a Guava taste and some sweetness. Lovely combo.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Carnival said:


> Been vaping Ooey Gooey, Peppermint Chocolate Cake and KZOR juice, Coco Pine Slurp today. A few minutes ago I picked up the tank with LIT AF, The Bae in it to have a toot and I got a pleasant surprise - the juice seems to have readjusted itself. There’s none of the slight coolness against my throat. Instead I get a more prominent custard flavour on the inhale followed by mango on the exhale. Delicious, still loving this juice. Interesting how sometimes, juices seem to shift around within their flavour profiles after some usage in a tank.





Silver said:


> Agreed on juices "shifting" a bit @Carnival
> I have also found that some juices change a lot in different setups and others are quitr the same
> It is sometimes mind boggling



I have been dripping some well steeped Unicorn Milk. Unfortunately nothing shifted here. Still tastes like grey water from my washing machine.


Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Raindance said:


> I have been dripping some well steeped Unicorn Milk. Unfortunately nothing shifted here. Still tastes like grey water from my washing machine.
> View attachment 122884
> 
> Regards


Sorry about the juice, big thumbs up on the mod. Haven't been able to put it down.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## veecee

Raindance said:


> I have been dripping some well steeped Unicorn Milk. Unfortunately nothing shifted here. Still tastes like grey water from my washing machine.
> View attachment 122884
> 
> Regards


Hey @Raindance. Sorry about the unicorn milk. Washing machine grey water is a far cry from the promise of rainbow poop of a unicorn!

Im about to pull the trigger on a coppervape squonk. How are you finding it? Any advice for builds on it? 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee

Room Fogger said:


> Sorry about the juice, big thumbs up on the mod. Haven't been able to put it down.
> 
> View attachment 122885


Black coppervape squonk looks great. @roomfogger, do you have any advice for me on this device. At the price im getting it at, it seems a steal.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

veecee said:


> Black coppervape squonk looks great. @roomfogger, do you have any advice for me on this device. At the price im getting it at, it seems a steal.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


It works like a charm, and is a steal at any price. I have quite a high build in there but enjoying evpery minutevof it, vape is a bit hotter than usual for me, but flavour is great on the Hadaly. Just have a spare battery handy, it still eats them. Going to go a bit lower build for bigger hit, and get new batteries month end, and sharpen up wicking. On the Hadaly I still tend to overskquonk, bottle is still quite stiff, but I enjoying it to the fullest. Might keep my eyes open for another one when finances recover, it's great stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee

Thx very much dude, was a bit worried it might be a mistake. Specially because its a mech mod, and I'm a little worried about blowing myself up. But it certainly is a looker, in any of the colours.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Room Fogger

Was also scared of going kaboom, but if you don't go too low on the build and a good battery you will be fine. Just check an ohms law calculator for piece of mind, think my build has a 40% safety margin. I just have to get used that you can't chain vape on it too much, not like a regulated, but with vapour production this hasn't been a problem either.


----------



## Raindance

veecee said:


> Hey @Raindance. Sorry about the unicorn milk. Washing machine grey water is a far cry from the promise of rainbow poop of a unicorn!
> 
> Im about to pull the trigger on a coppervape squonk. How are you finding it? Any advice for builds on it?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


Nothing like a mech made from a solid block of aluminium. An inherently safe and practical design. The squonk opening edges are a bit sharp and the 510 connection is not adjustable but those are minor issues.

Like these so much i cleared out Bumblebee's silver stuck twice in a row. Now running three of them.

Just stick to the rules af mech safety and you will be fine.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Paul33 said:


> It’s actually very good. Definitely worth giving it a go if you’re a coffee vape fan.



Bought it the other day for https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125
but haven't tried it yet. Got quite a few coffees to try now - ooohhhh 

but couldn't remember who recommended it. I've added a thank you to you now, in the above thread.


----------



## Hooked

Over the past week or so, I've been finishing off opened bottles:

Paulies - Coffee Cake
Mr Hardwick's - Bombshell
Bumblebee - Super Fruit
The E-Juice Co - Turkish Delight
The E-Juice Co - Wicks
VAP3 - Vanilla Custard

It's amazing how long "just a little bit in the bottle" lasts when you're trying to finish it!

What a GOOD GIRL - but my dogs won't give me a biscuit, so I treated myself to two new juices:

Liquiflav - Rum'n'Raisin

SkyBlue Vaping - Ambrosia (positively hated it at first, but then tried it a few days later. As @Carnival mentioned elsewhere, it seemed to "adjust" itself - and I didn't leave it in the tank as you did, Carnival, so I wonder if it's not the opening of the bottle, where the juice is exposed to air, that adjusts the flavour? Whatever, I can't get enough of it now!

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Stosta

Hooked said:


> Over the past week or so, I've been finishing off opened bottles:
> 
> Paulies - Coffee Cake
> Mr Hardwick's - Bombshell
> Bumblebee - Super Fruit
> The E-Juice Co - Turkish Delight
> The E-Juice Co - Wicks
> VAP3 - Vanilla Custard
> 
> It's amazing how long "just a little bit in the bottle" lasts when you're trying to finish it!
> 
> What a GOOD GIRL - but my dogs won't give me a biscuit, so I treated myself to two new juices:
> 
> Liquiflav - Rum'n'Raisin
> 
> SkyBlue Vaping - Ambrosia (positively hated it at first, but then tried it a few days later. As @Carnival mentioned elsewhere, it seemed to "adjust" itself - and I didn't leave it in the tank as you did, Carnival, so I wonder if it's not the opening of the bottle, where the juice is exposed to air, that adjusts the flavour? Whatever, I can't get enough of it now!


I've found that too. When you're kinda done with a flavour and figure you may as well just finish it to make space for something else... It lasts for weeks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## FacelessVaper

Recently started using juice I bought from @KZOR and just can't get enough of his IslandStyle!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GregF

Little bit of a scratchy throat and cold like symptoms setting in so I went as far as mint/menthol I am prepared to go.
Andre's Mate thanks again @Andre, it's doing the trick and makes a nice change from the tobaccos

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

guava cactus
paul'sry4
am4a
soho

in no particular order...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing a new Mango Vape coming from @Sir Vape in the Atmizoo Giga Rev Sub Ohm tank with a good old black o-ringed cCell!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> a good old black o-ringed cCell!



What watts do you use these at @Rob Fisher?


----------



## Paul33

Thoroughly enjoying this today


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> What watts do you use these at @Rob Fisher?



At the moment 28 watts with the DNA75C's Boost switched on @Paul33.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> At the moment 28 watts with the DNA75C's Boost switched on @Paul33.


thank you. I looked at these for the B.B. but saw they say best from 40-something I forget.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Testing a new Mango Vape coming from @Sir Vape in the Atmizoo Giga Rev Sub Ohm tank with a good old black o-ringed cCell!
> View attachment 124640
> View attachment 124641
> View attachment 124642


Which has better flavour in your opinion: this coil or the aspire nautilus 0.7ohm?


----------



## Fog-Hat

mixed this and this in this today. thoroughly yum...






Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> Which has better flavour in your opinion: this coil or the aspire nautilus 0.7ohm?



Oh wow it's been so long since I tried a Nautilus coil I can't really make a call. But another good option is the Super Tank coils which are compatible as well! If I had to choose I would say the SuperTank Coils!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## veecee

Hooked said:


> Over the past week or so, I've been finishing off opened bottles:
> 
> Paulies - Coffee Cake
> Mr Hardwick's - Bombshell
> Bumblebee - Super Fruit
> The E-Juice Co - Turkish Delight
> The E-Juice Co - Wicks
> VAP3 - Vanilla Custard
> 
> It's amazing how long "just a little bit in the bottle" lasts when you're trying to finish it!
> 
> What a GOOD GIRL - but my dogs won't give me a biscuit, so I treated myself to two new juices:
> 
> Liquiflav - Rum'n'Raisin
> 
> SkyBlue Vaping - Ambrosia (positively hated it at first, but then tried it a few days later. As @Carnival mentioned elsewhere, it seemed to "adjust" itself - and I didn't leave it in the tank as you did, Carnival, so I wonder if it's not the opening of the bottle, where the juice is exposed to air, that adjusts the flavour? Whatever, I can't get enough of it now!


Hows the coffee cake? Heard good things.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

JOOSE-E-LIQZ *Havana Nightz *in the Hadaly

*LOVE* this juice @Naeemhoosen !

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

veecee said:


> Hows the coffee cake? Heard good things.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk



@veecee Many people rave about it, but for me it's nothing special. It's very mild and it's not quite a coffee and not quite a pastry either. Nothing to write home about - for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Escobar’s Beans – Mocha Java
World Wonders Esheli – Colossus
Liquiflav – Rum ‘n Raisin
Wicked Wicks – Raspberry Fizz
Dog Town – God’s Gift
Bumblebee – Chelsea

There was a bit of God's Gift left in the tank when I added Chelsea and oh, boy, that was yummy! A chocolaty Chelsea bun!! @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

DIY Peppermint Crisp. Omg it was divine!

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DanRym

I am currently vaping the TKO Blue Milk
And Vape King Peach dreams


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Braki

My two favorite things

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Braki said:


> My two favorite things



@Braki I've heard so much about Red Pill but I've never tried it - the ice component puts me off. I like a little mint, but not menthol, and I've tried iced juices that lead to brain-freeze!


----------



## Hooked

Milk Lab – Frappe
Skyblue Vaping – Ambrosia
World Wonders/Esheli – Colosseum (It's a Peppermint Crisp Tart - good, but not as good as Mr Hardwick's Bombshell @method1)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

aaah, some proper steeped Paul's RY4 on a Friday morning !

puff puff puff puff puff

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Braki

Hooked said:


> @Braki I've heard so much about Red Pill but I've never tried it - the ice component puts me off. I like a little mint, but not menthol, and I've tried iced juices that lead to brain-freeze!


You can have some with me tomorrow  I was also scared about the ice factor, but its not as bad. Its really nice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Fruit Fiesta by @Strontium
Guitari by @Patrick
Irish Coffee
Tarks Select Reserve Matador (Fusion NET)
Rhubarb Brûlée

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked

Andre said:


> Fruit Fiesta by @Strontium
> Guitari by @Patrick
> Irish Coffee
> Tarks Select Reserve Matador (Fusion NET)
> Rhubarb Brûlée



@Andre The Rhubarb Brulee sounds interesting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Hooked said:


> Milk Lab – Frappe



It’s excellent this stuff!!


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> aaah, some proper steeped Paul's RY4 on a Friday morning !
> 
> puff puff puff puff puff

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Paul33 said:


> It’s excellent this stuff!!



I'm not sure about it ... I'll have a few more vapes before I decide.


----------



## Paul33

Hooked said:


> I'm not sure about it ... I'll have a few more vapes before I decide.


And this is what I love the most about vaping. 

It’s soooooo subjective

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> I'm not sure about it ... I'll have a few more vapes before I decide.


Ag just admit it @Hooked, you're hooked, lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

I must admit, I love vaping

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

vicTor said:


> I must admit, I love vaping



Me too
Its fascinating and always feels like i havent even properly started yet!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> Ag just admit it @Hooked, you're hooked, lol



@Raindance Hooked on juice, yes; hooked on coffee juice, yes; hooked on Milk Lab Frappe, nope. Not for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Escobar’s beans
Paul’s Ry4
XTC
Paulies Apricot jam doughnut

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

I just love the variety of flavours! I feel like a kid in a candy-store. I've never been the type of woman who does retail-therapy, but set me loose on a vendor's website and I go completely out of control. It's costing me a lot of money, but I'm learning a lot. For example, there are three brands of juice which I won't try again because their juices just don't do it for me. And please don't ask me which brands they are. I don't want to bad-mouth them because I don't like their juice. Others clearly do, otherwise they wouldn't be in business.

I've also, after about 7 months of vaping, found my flavour profile. Firstly - coffee! I just love coffee juice. It started off as my first-vape-of-the-day only, but now it's always on stand-by, as I like to vape other juice then have a vape or two of coffee in between. The other flavour profile is bakery/dessert/chocolate, which of course goes well with coffee! And then, in between, I'll have a little fruit.

Menthol is definitely not for me, though if it's a hot day (and we've had very few of those this summer) then a little mint is refreshing e.g. Nasty Juice Low Mint, Fantasi Ice. I've heard so much about Red Pill but I've been loathe to buy it in case it's too icy, but tomorrow I'll be visiting @Braki
and I'll try it then.

Generally-speaking, 80/20 VG/PG is not for me either. 70/30 is fine and most of my juices are this ratio, but I prefer 60/40. I have two devices which *must* be used at 50/50 or 60/40 max: the Twisp Mini Vega and the Smok Priv 1, so I have to keep my juices well-organised!

As for nic ... I tried zero - for the sake of my health and the safety of those around me, I'll give that a miss. Current juices are mostly 3mg - still too low. I'm in the process of ordering more juice in 6mg minimum, so that at least I can alternate between 3mg and 6 during the day. I've also bought a Joyetech EGO AIO ECO which is designed for high nic juice and I'll use anything from 12mg up in that.

So, yes, it's been a costly exercise but I'm now starting to find my vaping feet as far as juice is concerned.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked

Milk Lab – Frappe
Skyblue Vaping – Ambrosia
Skyblue Vaping - Strawberry Snap
World Wonders/Esheli – Table Mountain - yummy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Hooked said:


> Milk Lab – Frappe
> Skyblue Vaping – Ambrosia
> Skyblue Vaping - Strawberry Snap
> World Wonders/Esheli – Table Mountain - yummy!



hi, how is the Ambrosia ? unless I missed a review 

and Table Mountain ?


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

The vanilla lime cheesecake I mixed up last Saturday.... 6 days into the steep and I've already added it to my "Will make again" list

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

vicTor said:


> hi, how is the Ambrosia ? unless I missed a review
> 
> and Table Mountain ?



@vicTor You didn't miss anything because I haven't reviewed them. The Ambrosia is an interesting flavour, but I couldn't tell you what flavour it is - neither can Skyblue themselves! Hated it at the beginning but now I love it.

Table Mountain is delicious!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> The vanilla lime cheesecake I mixed up last Saturday.... 6 days into the steep and I've already added it to my "Will make again" list



@Smoke_A_Llama hmmmm it sounds yummy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> I just love the variety of flavours! I feel like a kid in a candy-store. I've never been the type of woman who does retail-therapy, but set me loose on a vendor's website and I go completely out of control. It's costing me a lot of money, but I'm learning a lot. For example, there are three brands of juice which I won't try again because their juices just don't do it for me. And please don't ask me which brands they are. I don't want to bad-mouth them because I don't like their juice. Others clearly do, otherwise they wouldn't be in business.
> 
> I've also, after about 7 months of vaping, found my flavour profile. Firstly - coffee! I just love coffee juice. It started off as my first-vape-of-the-day only, but now it's always on stand-by, as I like to vape other juice then have a vape or two of coffee in between. The other flavour profile is bakery/dessert/chocolate, which of course goes well with coffee! And then, in between, I'll have a little fruit.
> 
> Menthol is definitely not for me, though if it's a hot day (and we've had very few of those this summer) then a little mint is refreshing e.g. Nasty Juice Low Mint, Fantasi Ice. I've heard so much about Red Pill but I've been loathe to buy it in case it's too icy, but tomorrow I'll be visiting @Braki
> and I'll try it then.
> 
> Generally-speaking, 80/20 VG/PG is not for me either. 70/30 is fine and most of my juices are this ratio, but I prefer 60/40. I have two devices which *must* be used at 50/50 or 60/40 max: the Twisp Mini Vega and the Smok Priv 1, so I have to keep my juices well-organised!
> 
> As for nic ... I tried zero - for the sake of my health and the safety of those around me, I'll give that a miss. Current juices are mostly 3mg - still too low. I'm in the process of ordering more juice in 6mg minimum, so that at least I can alternate between 3mg and 6 during the day. I've also bought a Joyetech EGO AIO ECO which is designed for high nic juice and I'll use anything from 12mg up in that.
> 
> So, yes, it's been a costly exercise but I'm now starting to find my vaping feet as far as juice is concerned.



Big ups to you @Hooked for trying out so many juices to find what types of flavours you enjoy.
As well as what PG/VG ratio suits you and your equipment.
The juice journey can be long, tiresome and costly but to me its such an exciting part of vaping. That moment when youre about to try a new juice for the first time! Amazing.
Am enjoying your coffee research because i am also a coffee fan. Thanks for the efforts and for sharing your experiences.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @vicTor You didn't miss anything because I haven't reviewed them. The Ambrosia is an interesting flavour, but I couldn't tell you what flavour it is - neither can Skyblue themselves! Hated it at the beginning but now I love it.
> 
> Table Mountain is delicious!



Agreed, World Wonders Table Mountain is marvellous

PS - @vicTor, i reviewed it here
Andre also reviewed it on page 2 of that same thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

@Silver I'm just sorry that I can't write more detailed juice reviews, but I seldom pick up flavour X on the inhale and Y on the exhale. I'm also enjoying the coffee research - both the hunt for new ones and the tasting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Hooked said:


> Milk Lab – Frappe
> Skyblue Vaping – Ambrosia
> World Wonders/Esheli – Colosseum (It's a Peppermint Crisp Tart - good, but not as good as Mr Hardwick's Bombshell @method1)


It's been years since I last seen someone using Skyblue Ambrosia  That juice used to be extremely popular in its day and it was really good if I remember correctly. I never really could tell what it tasted like but it just tasted good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

daniel craig said:


> It's been years since I last seen someone using Skyblue Ambrosia  That juice used to be extremely popular in its day and it was really good if I remember correctly. I never really could tell what it tasted like but it just tasted good.



 @daniel craig Skyblue themselves can't even give a flavour description and probably because of that I ordered it - my curiosity got the better of me! I hated it when I first tried it but then when I tried it again I enjoyed it - and now I love it. However, I still don't know what flavour it is lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

Hooked said:


> @daniel craig Skyblue themselves can't even give a flavour description and probably because of that I ordered it - my curiosity got the better of me! I hated it when I first tried it but then when I tried it again I enjoyed it - and now I love it. However, I still don't know what flavour it is lol


Yeah I could never never tell what it tasted like. It just tasted nice  To this day, I haven't tasted anything that's even similar to the taste of Ambrosia. I used to buy mostly Ambrosia and their banana flavor. I think it was some coconut banana thing if I'm not mistaken.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anvil

Today: 
Five Points - Smoothy (my go-to adv)
Yoga - Vanilla Almond milkshake (close 2nd adv)

Yesterday:
(Drum roll please) Tried Red Pill for the first time. The jury is out (didn't expect the menthol brick to the face) but i can definitely see myself reaching for this on a hot day (it's like vaping a fridge).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Anvil said:


> Today:
> Five Points - Smoothy (my go-to adv)
> Yoga - Vanilla Almond milkshake (close 2nd adv)
> 
> Yesterday:
> (Drum roll please) Tried Red Pill for the first time. The jury is out (didn't expect the menthol brick to the face) but i can definitely see myself reaching for this on a hot day (it's like vaping a fridge).



Lol your description of Red Pill made me laugh @Anvil 
Vaping a fridge. Hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

daniel craig said:


> Yeah I could never never tell what it tasted like. It just tasted nice  To this day, I haven't tasted anything that's even similar to the taste of Ambrosia. I used to buy mostly Ambrosia and their banana flavor. I think it was some coconut banana thing if I'm not mistaken.



@I wouldn't know about the banana one as I stay away from banana juice. I've got the Strawberry Snap and I love it! I'll do a review when I have a few spare moments.


----------



## Christian

Been enjoying the Diner Lady Range can't get enough of it 

Currently vaping Today

Diner Lady Lemon Tart
Diner Lady Flip Flop
Diner Lady Apple Pie
Diner Lady Blackberry Crumble

keep on switching them depending on the mood

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Christian said:


> Been enjoying the Diner Lady Range can't get enough of it
> 
> Currently vaping Today
> 
> Diner Lady Lemon Tart
> Diner Lady Flip Flop
> Diner Lady Apple Pie
> Diner Lady Blackberry Crumble
> 
> keep on switching them depending on the mood


Wow! The idea of a blackberry crumble is making my mouth water!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christian

Stosta said:


> Wow! The idea of a blackberry crumble is making my mouth water!



Its amazing can really recommend it to anyone not to sweet just perfect 

really an whole day vape juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Christian said:


> Been enjoying the Diner Lady Range can't get enough of it
> 
> Currently vaping Today
> 
> Diner Lady Lemon Tart
> Diner Lady Flip Flop
> Diner Lady Apple Pie
> Diner Lady Blackberry Crumble
> 
> keep on switching them depending on the mood



@Christian The only one which I've tried so far is Lemon Tart and it's amazing, isn't it? It truly smells and tastes like lemon curd! I've got a bottle of Orange Tart which I haven't opened yet, but will do soon.


----------



## Hooked

Blends of Distinction - Hazelnut Latte
Vapor - Cappuccino - DON'T TRY IT! DISGUSTING!
Vapor - Mocha - DON'T TRY IT! DISGUSTING!
TopQ - Coffee
@Andre's Peach Orchard

*EDIT: TopQ Coffee, not Twisp coffee*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> Blends of Distinction - Hazelnut Latte
> Vapor - Cappuccino - DON'T TRY IT! DISGUSTING!
> Vapor - Mocha - DON'T TRY IT! DISGUSTING!
> Twisp - Coffee
> @Andre's Peach Orchard



Nice @Hooked 
Is the hazlenut latte from Blends dark strong coffee or more milky?


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Nice @Hooked
> Is the hazlenut latte from Blends dark strong coffee or more milky?



@Silver It's milky. I would hardly even describe it as a coffee.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/blends-of-distinction-juice-reviews.t18087/page-2#post-651342

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christian

Good Morning 

I discovered a new Jewel today 

Hazeworks Cacao 

been dripping it like crazy 

so smooth

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Anvil said:


> Today:
> Five Points - Smoothy (my go-to adv)
> Yoga - Vanilla Almond milkshake (close 2nd adv)
> 
> Yesterday:
> (Drum roll please) Tried Red Pill for the first time. The jury is out (didn't expect the menthol brick to the face) but i can definitely see myself reaching for this on a hot day (it's like vaping a fridge).



Or as @Silver calls it, breathing in air

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

Christian said:


> Good Morning
> 
> I discovered a new Jewel today
> 
> Hazeworks Cacao
> 
> been dripping it like crazy
> 
> so smooth



@Christian I've just had a look at the flavour description - WOW! I've put it on my To Buy list!! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Christian

Good Afternoon

I am currently vaping Ripe Vapes VCT (Vanilla Custard Tobacco)

Wow i am normally not into Tobacco flavors but amazing 

can really suggest it to anyone


----------



## davedes

5 star juice

Really pleasant flavor, I’m hooked!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Silver

Christian said:


> Good Afternoon
> 
> I am currently vaping Ripe Vapes VCT (Vanilla Custard Tobacco)
> 
> Wow i am normally not into Tobacco flavors but amazing
> 
> can really suggest it to anyone



Have heard good things about this one @Christian 
Thanks for the headsup


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Nuts n stuff ice cream by all day vapes.... scrumptious. . The slightly icy exhale makes it so damn authentic

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Andre's Creamy Coffee
World Wonders/Esheli - Table Mountain
White Shadow Vapours - Gemstone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

gUAVA cACTUS !!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA

vicTor said:


> gUAVA cACTUS !!!


Can you describe what a cactus tastes like? I ate once by my grandfather but it was in my late teens - almost 39 and can't remember what it tastes like

Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

RainstormZA said:


> Can you describe what a cactus tastes like? I ate once by my grandfather but it was in my late teens - almost 39 and can't remember what it tastes like
> 
> Sent from the Netherealms of Hell


It doesn’t taste like much at the % in that recipe but it adds a juicy “mouth feel” to the juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

vicTor said:


> gUAVA cACTUS !!!



Did it scratch your throat, @vicTor ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vicTor

RainstormZA said:


> Can you describe what a cactus tastes like? I ate once by my grandfather but it was in my late teens - almost 39 and can't remember what it tastes like
> 
> Sent from the Netherealms of Hell



as mixmaster @Paul33 says below

I'm in it for the Guava !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> Did it scratch your throat, @vicTor ?


Hahahahahaha nice one

Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Paul33 said:


> It doesn’t taste like much at the % in that recipe but it adds a juicy “mouth feel” to the juice.



I'm guessing it's very prickly then.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 126598



What a surprise!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Going back to my roots today







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

daniel craig said:


> It's been years since I last seen someone using Skyblue Ambrosia  That juice used to be extremely popular in its day and it was really good if I remember correctly. I never really could tell what it tasted like but it just tasted good.



@daniel craig I wonder if Skyblue still exists? I bought the juice from them months ago and I would like to order more, but one can't get through to their website. Maybe they've closed down. Pity - their Strawberry Snap is also good.

*EDIT: I FORCED myself to phone them, as I hate phoning people (but don't mind if they phone me). They're still in business but having problems with their website. *

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> @daniel craig I wonder if Skyblue still exists? I bought the juice from them months ago and I would like to order more, but one can't get through to their website. Maybe they've closed down. Pity - their Strawberry Snap is also good.
> 
> *EDIT: I FORCED myself to phone them, as I hate phoning people (but don't mind if they phone me). They're still in business but having problems with their website. *


I've been to their shop twice recently and it looked rather low on stock on everything.

Everytime I went there they didn't have what I was looking for and referred me somewhere else.

Not sure if they will remain open or just having some general difficulties.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> I've been to their shop twice recently and it looked rather low on stock on everything.
> 
> Everytime I went there they didn't have what I was looking for and referred me somewhere else.
> 
> Not sure if they will remain open or just having some general difficulties.



@Adephi Hmmmm something doesn't sound right. Yesterday morning Melinda said she would email me a list of available juices (since the website is down) but I haven't received it yet. How long does it take to send an email?


----------



## Gazzacpt

I hope they pull through this. They were one of the first suppliers in JHB and pretty cool people.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Cinnama Snickerdoodle by adv .... some lovely banana cinnamon ... think this will be the bees knees after a months steep

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Easy as pie one shot in Skyclone 
Burst one shot in Kayfun v5 clone
Morpheus diy in BB
VK 5 + menthol in Hussar clone
5 pawns queenside diy in the Coppervape mech + Hadaly clone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Avalon - Rune

and finishing off some left-overs:

White Label – Chocolate Doughnut
Mystic Nectar – Silkworm
BlueSky Vaping – Strawberry Snap

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cor

I only had 3 juices for today.

Vapeing verry baie spaar-samig only 5ml of each.

DIY- JamMonster (my edited version)
Slug juice
And SiLkWoRM-from MYSTIC NECTAR(Currently my favourite juice line.ime loveing them to bits.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> Morpheus diy in BB



Did you follow the recipe exactly with the elderberry at 3%?


----------



## Room Fogger

Paul33 said:


> Did you follow the recipe exactly with the elderberry at 3%?


The one I did has the Elderberry at 4% still, I think the recipy was changed to 3 after I had mixed it, quite some time ago. I will try at 3 the next batch, but I am enjoying it as is now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> Skyclone



So much of want!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> The one I did has the Elderberry at 4% still, I think the recipy was changed to 3 after I had mixed it, quite some time ago. I will try at 3 the next batch, but I am enjoying it as is now.


4% . Wow, at 3 it almost killed me. 

But this is why I love diy, change it to suit you and you only cause that’s the point!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Paul33 said:


> Did you follow the recipe exactly with the elderberry at 3%?


I just checked the recipy and see Elderberry is down to 1.5%, so will try that for the new batch sometime

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Paul33 said:


> 4% . Wow, at 3 it almost killed me.
> 
> But this is why I love diy, change it to suit you and you only cause that’s the point!!


Maybe my mind is still in uproar and doesn't realize that the Elderberry should be lifting my scalp

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> Maybe my mind is still in uproar and doesn't realize that the Elderberry should be lifting my scalp


Or my tastebuds are broken cause at 1% it’s all I could taste!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## davedes

TKO blue milk  magical stuff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

For breakfast:
Jam Monster – Strawberry and @Andre's Creamy Coffee (a great combination!)

Afternoon snacks:
SkyBlue – Ambrosia
SkyBlue – Strawberry Snap

(btw for those of you who know Skyblue: Their website is down, apparently due to technical problems. I phoned @Melinda who said that she would email me a list of their stock, but I never received it. I phoned her again in case she’d forgotten about it, but there was no reply. I left a message yesterday telling her that I would like to re-order Ambrosia and Strawberry Snap but she has not returned my call.  

Evening: TopQ Coffee – the last few drops were squeezed out of the bottle!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

XTC for the morning

Some SNLV ice for the first time, actually very nice. 

Easy as pie


----------



## Hooked

Paul33 said:


> XTC for the morning
> 
> Some SNLV ice for the first time, actually very nice.
> 
> Easy as pie



@Paul33 Never heard of XTC. I looked up the flavour and it sounds a bit too sweet for me, but I love the word play on the name! That's a good one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Ok, busy day flavour wise
Soho diy in the Skyclone, Chilled red berries from all day vapes one shot in the BB, Burst one shot by NCV in the Kayfun clone, and my prezzie from @vicTor , Icee Watermelon in one of the OBS Nano's. I must just watch that one, the 6mg nic is a kicker, and I love looooonnnnnggggg draws on the icy stuff. Really enjoyed the headrush today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> Ok, busy day flavour wise
> Soho diy in the Skyclone, Chilled red berries from all day vapes one shot in the BB, Burst one shot by NCV in the Kayfun clone, and my prezzie from @vicTor , Icee Watermelon in one of the OBS Nano's. I must just watch that one, the 6mg nic is a kicker, and I love looooonnnnnggggg draws on the icy stuff. Really enjoyed the headrush today!
> View attachment 127368



what a vape family you have there @Room Fogger, very nice !

glad you enjoying that Icee, credit goes to this person in the link below (take it easy with that 6mg though)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/1-or-2-flavour-diy-recipes.t30441/page-8#post-637133

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

I very seldom buy juice but today I needed some retail therapy and a change from my regular DIY rotation so bought a bottle of Racc City Vapes - Masked Bandit and Sanctuary, Ice Lollies - Boom.

Masked bandit is a Chockmint Ice Cream and is a dead on replica of those paper wrapped white ice cream covered in dark chocolate with green mint crumbles in them. Nicely cooled without being overpowering. Love this one and its just what I needed. Rich and decadent.

Sanctuary's Boom is a Grape, pear and Mandarin ice lolly. Also nicely chilled and not too sweet. Love my fruit and this reminds me of those suckers we used to buy walking home from school in the olden days.

Neither these would be in my ADV category but rather reserved for quality spoil myself vape time.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Raindance said:


> I very seldom buy juice but today I needed some retail therapy and a change from my regular DIY rotation so bought a bottle of Racc City Vapes - Masked Bandit and Sanctuary, Ice Lollies - Boom.
> 
> Masked bandit is a Chockmint Ice Cream and is a dead on replica of those paper wrapped white ice cream covered in dark chocolate with green mint crumbles in them. Nicely cooled without being overpowering. Love this one and its just what I needed. Rich and decadent.
> 
> Sanctuary's Boom is a Grape, pear and Mandarin ice lolly. Also nicely chilled and not too sweet. Love my fruit and this reminds me of those suckers we used to buy walking home from school in the olden days.
> 
> Neither these would be in my ADV category but rather reserved for quality spoil myself vape time.
> 
> Regards



Masked bandit is exactly that for me - a bit of a change and variety needed every now and again. It is my Favourite from the range


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Hooked said:


> @Paul33 Never heard of XTC. I looked up the flavour and it sounds a bit too sweet for me, but I love the word play on the name! That's a good one!


It’s very yum but not a coffee juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

Paul33 said:


> It’s very yum but not a coffee juice



lol I do vape other flavours too

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Anvil

For my wake-up this morning I smashed some A4S Sippy in the new sherman. Was making nice tangy apple clouds that went well with my morning fruit juice. Won't do this rda in the early morning too often though, the sherman goes through juice at a hectic rate.

And for work today I've filled up with Loaded Glazed Donut. Still one of my favorite all-day vapes, smooth and delicious.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christian

YUM YUM 

A splash of tropical flavors bursting alive in your mouth

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vape_N8th

Chilled Apple in 20mg  on a 0.6 in my aspire breeze , its pure bliss , haven't touched another setup in about 4 days

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Some good ol Miami ice.... oh how I feel ashamed for ignoring this magical elixer for so long

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor

just Paul's stuff

oh and am4ra

no pic, don't buy shop stuff, can't

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

vicTor said:


> just Paul's stuff
> 
> oh and am4ra
> 
> no pic, don't buy shop stuff, can't



I truly vape just this due to my affliction bro

... but got a one shot steeping. ....lol

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA

DIY Peppermint Crisp - bought the bar to compare flavour and it tastes exactly the same

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Bulldog

Not bad just find it repeats on me.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

vicTor said:


> I truly vape just this due to my affliction bro
> 
> ... but got a one shot steeping. ....lol



Ever considered messing around with Real flavours vg concentrates ?? I'm pretty sure I found a site which lists recipes only using them .. if I find it again I'll pm you the link

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

RainstormZA said:


> DIY Peppermint Crisp - bought the bar to compare flavour and it tastes exactly the same
> 
> View attachment 127670



Can you share the link or recipe detail please 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## RainstormZA

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Can you share the link or recipe detail please
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Will do as soon as I've mixed another batch - I didn't write it how much double chocolate I used and can't remember it now.

The problem is I went by drops and ml's - not percentage or weight. My mix made 500ml in total.

And I need to fix it too because after being in the bottle for this long, it becomes a bit muted. I think it needs less cream and more mint.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

XXX in the B.B.

Easy-as-pie in the castle RDA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Foggs deli express one shot finally ready. Yum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

RainstormZA said:


> DIY Peppermint Crisp - bought the bar to compare flavour and it tastes exactly the same
> 
> View attachment 127670


@RainstormZA you mentioned this before and it seems interesting. Mind sharing your recipe?

Thanks in advance.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Yeah I will, as soon as I restock my supplies.

Yes I mentioned it in my thread "RainstormZA's Vaping Diary'. 

Apparently needs tweaking as the flavour goes muted after about 3 weeks in a bottle. I can barely taste the mint now so either I lessen the cream or add more mint. I may also have to add more chocolate too but from the start it tastes perfectly delicious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Natawa77

My love liquid:3

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Ultimate Vape – Coffee
Blends of Distinction – Decadent Dark Chocolate


I've been craving Mango and today I had a Manic Mango day. It was interesting to compare different brands. I'll include a brief comment with each one.

Five Points – Mango Freeze (weak flavour)
Flavair – Mad Mango (strong mango flavour but far too sweet)
Milkshake Liquids – Bonggo Shake (slightly subdued mango flavour; not too sweet. Can't stop vaping it and almost finished the bottle!)
Mr Hardwicks – Mango Lassi (strong mango flavour but far too sweet)

EDIT @KZOR

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance

I'm going thru this juice way to fast.




Regards

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> I'm going thru this juice way to fast.
> 
> View attachment 127740
> 
> 
> Regards



Great pic!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Natawa77 said:


> My love liquid:3


Hi @Natawa77, Welcome to the forum. Not often we get to greet people living in the center of the asian continent.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Ultimate Vape - Cappuccino
Mr Hardwicks - Grandslam
Esheli/World Wonders - Table Mountain
Jam Monster - Strawberry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Hi @Natawa,

I see you're from Russia. Welcome! Is vaping very popular there? Is it allowed? Perhaps you could tell us more about Russia and vaping in this thread https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-in-different-countries.t45129/. We would appreciate it very much!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta

Natawa77 said:


> My love liquid:3


Love liquid?! I'm surprised @Christos didn't have anything to say about this!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

Ultimate Vape – Cappuccino
Traditional Juice Co. - Tribe (Indian Giver) 
Wicked Wicks – Spearmint
Bumblebee - Machete


----------



## Hooked

All Day Vapes - Mocha Yoghurt Panna Cotta
Joose – Espresso Haze
Milkshake Liquids – Bonggo Shake
SNLV 18

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Bumblebee - Machete
SNLV 18
TKO Lime Milk
Milkshake E-liquids – Secret Menu/Wake up Wake up


----------



## Hooked

Milkshake E-liquids – Secret Menu/Wake up Wake up
Circus - Cookie
White Shadow Vapours - Gemstone


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> Milkshake E-liquids – Secret Menu/Wake up Wake up
> Circus - Cookie
> White Shadow Vapours - Gemstone



@Hooked, i always look forward to your one sentence description of the juices you are vaping
Let us know!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> @Hooked, i always look forward to your one sentence description of the juices you are vaping
> Let us know!!



Thanks @Silver but these are not descriptions; they're just the brand and the name of the juice. Perhaps Circus - Cookie made you think that "Cookie" is a description of the juice? Not so. Circus is the brand and Cookie is the name of that particular juice.


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> Thanks @Silver but these are not descriptions; they're just the brand and the name of the juice. Perhaps Circus - Cookie made you think that "Cookie" is a description of the juice? Not so. Circus is the brand and Cookie is the name of that particular juice.



I know
What i was trying to say is i look forward to your short description of what you think of the juice, not a full review but just an impression. I love reading what people think about the juices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> I know
> What i was trying to say is i look forward to your short description of what you think of the juice, not a full review but just an impression. I love reading what people think about the juices



Perhaps we should all do that in this thread. It's actually pointless just having the brand and juice name, isn't it? A flavour description and a short comment. I will from now on!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> Perhaps we should all do that in this thread. It's actually pointless just having the brand and juice name, isn't it? A flavour description and a short comment. I will from now on!



Agreed, it does make it better for the reader!


----------



## Hooked

*Bumblebee – Machete:* bold dark coffee, chocolate, spices
The best coffee I’ve ever had!

*Bumblebee – Kings Breakfast:* peanut butter, milk chocolate, banana cream
Not sure yet

*Blends of Distinction – Decadent Dark Chocolate:* strong cacao, full cream, caramel
Yummy!!! It's like vaping chocolate!

*VGOD – Baklava:* filo dough, nuts, honey
Extremely sweet; doesn’t taste like the Greek pastry Baklava, from what I recall.

*Zenkhulu – Orange*: sweet, juicy, summer orange
Very nice indeed! Just like an orange colddrink.

*Barista Brew – Salted Caramel Macchiato*
To be reviewed shortly in Coffee Research thread

@Silver Is the above format what you had in mind?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> *Bumblebee – Machete:* bold dark coffee, chocolate, spices
> The best coffee I’ve ever had!
> 
> *Bumblebee – Kings Breakfast:* peanut butter, milk chocolate, banana cream
> Not sure yet
> 
> *Blends of Distinction – Decadent Dark Chocolate:* strong cacao, full cream, caramel
> Yummy!!! It's like vaping chocolate!
> 
> *VGOD – Baklava:* filo dough, nuts, honey
> Extremely sweet; doesn’t taste like the Greek pastry Baklava, from what I recall.
> 
> *Zenkhulu – Orange*: sweet, juicy, summer orange
> Very nice indeed! Just like an orange colddrink.
> 
> *Barista Brew – Salted Caramel Macchiato*
> To be reviewed shortly in Coffee Research thread
> 
> @Silver Is the above format what you had in mind?



Thats awesome @Hooked 
Amazing what a few words does and how much more interesting it is to read!
Liked the chirp about Zenkulu Orange - thanks - i should try that

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny

I’m a lover of the original Looper though it is very hard to find with out import. So picked up Looped by three wolves in the hope it would stand up.
Looped is close but i find the flavors a bit on the light side. Still a very nice juice overall.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

*Barista Brew – Salted Caramel Macchiato*
Review on 17 April in https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-juice-reviews.t48002/

*Bumblebee – Kings Breakfast:* peanut butter, milk chocolate, banana cream
I wasn't sure of this one yesterday, so I tried again today. I still wasn't sure - until I realised that I'd vaped most of the bottle. Enough said! Thanks for the delicious breakfast @BumbleBee!

*Bake It – Guava Mama:* guava cheesecake
Interesting flavour in a nice-kind-of-interesting way.

*Affiliation & All Coiled Out – Rusky:* Buttermilk rusk with raisins
Tastes just like a buttermilk rusk!

*Milkshake Liquids: Banggo Shake:* Mangoes, coconut, vanilla ice-cream
Superb! Outstanding! Unbelievable! I’ll have to buy more as I can’t stop vaping it!

*Mr Hardwick’s – Mango Lassi:* Sweet full-cream yoghurt and mango
Too sweet for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Elysian Labs - OHMMY White Peach Cobbler
Elysian Labs - Strawberry Bizzle (Strawberry Limeaid)
Elysian Labs - Fluffy Pebbles Fruity Cereal Treat
Elysian Labs - Lemon Cream (Lemon Filled Cronut)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I vaped more difference juices today than I normally do in a month! Red Pill and then a whole bunch of Nic Salts... I was disappointed with Nic Salts until today... Element Ns changed that for me and gave me more incentive to carry on with the Pod Systems which I had almost given up on...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> I vaped more difference juices today than I normally do in a month! Red Pill and then a whole bunch of Nic Salts... I was disappointed with Nic Salts until today... Element Ns changed that for me and gave me more incentive to carry on with the Pod Systems which I had almost given up on...
> View attachment 129301



@Rob Fisher
HIP HIP HOORAY for Elements!!!!!!  I'm sure that @Jengz and @Ruwaid will agree!

EDIT: Spelt Jengz's name incorrectly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher
> HIP HIP HOORAY for Elements!!!!!!  I'm sure that @Jenz and @Ruwaid will agree!


I definitely do agree!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Vape King – Tiramisu:* coffee and cake dessert
Review in Coffee shortly

*Vape Dreams:* Salty Butter Popcorn
Unbelievably unlike popcorn – in fact, it’s sweet!!!

*Mr Hardwick’s – Grandslam:* Shortbread biscuit, golden syrup, coconut
Pleasant, nothing more

*Creamy Clouds – Alchemist/Wimbledon:* butter biscuit, coconut
Delicious; distinct coconut taste. A little too sweet.

*World Wonders/Esheli – Table Mountain*: stone-fruit, coconut; “a vapeable Hertzog cookie."
And it is indeed! Divine! Distinct coconut taste.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Rodeo - method one - mr. hardwicks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*The Mountain Range – Kilimanjaro’s Coffee:* Cappuccino
Review on 21 April

*Yami Vapor – Taruto:* Crust dessert with custard (Dan Ta/Portugues Egg Tart)
yummy-yummy! Soft ‘n smooth; not overly sweet, but a bit rich.

*Bumblebee – Modern Classics/Milk Tart: *Milktart filling, Tennis Biscuit crust, cinnamon 
For me the flavour is rather weak, but then the same applies to real milktart. @BumbleBee 

Blends of Distinction – IcePop Range (Berry)
Blends of Distinction – IcePop Range (Papaya)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/blends-of-distinction-juice-reviews.t18087/page-2#post-666111
@Blends Of Distinction


----------



## RainstormZA

Damn flu. Sticking to my Menthol juices til this passes. Finding my iced strawberry cream very soothing and it doesn't make me cough. Iced Orange, mango and cream also helps. 

Diy FTW!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Damn weather. I wish winter would be here to stay - at least you know what to wear!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33

My lovely mrs gifted me with some juice the other day. Gotta love surprise juice mail 

Racc city - masked bandit
Racc city - strange fruit
Emissary - Tempestus

Loving all of them!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Jeepers @Hooked - i am impressed at the number of juices you are trying
Appreciate all the commentary and feedback, so nice to read

I also loved World Wonders Table Mountain!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Jeepers @Hooked - i am impressed at the number of juices you are trying
> Appreciate all the commentary and feedback, so nice to read
> 
> I also loved World Wonders Table Mountain!



Thanks, Silver! I'm a real juice-junkie!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> Thanks, Silver! I'm a real juice-junkie!



Indeed you are!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> Thanks, Silver! I'm a real juice-junkie!



And a coffee junkie. Hehehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I vaped some Tennis Biscuit today with @method1 at the @Sir Vape launch of Hardwick's new juice "Grandslam"! And it tastes just like Tennis Biscuits! The cherry on the top was the Sir Vape Coffee shop made us Tennis biscuit Milk Shakes! Yummy all round!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Lovely photo @Rob Fisher 
Howzit @method1 !!!
hehe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> Damn flu. Sticking to my Menthol juices til this passes. Finding my iced strawberry cream very soothing and it doesn't make me cough. Iced Orange, mango and cream also helps.
> 
> Diy FTW!



Hope you're feeling bette @RainstormZA and that your iced strawberry is helping your sore throat. As for me ...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> Hope you're feeling bette @RainstormZA and that your iced strawberry is helping your sore throat. As for me ...
> 
> View attachment 129886



Yeah I woke up feeling a bit better - at least the Menthols are helping and making a big difference.

Took a chance with the other juices and ended up with an irritated throat that ended up spluttering and coughing after that. 

My mother ended up seeing the doctor for meds - unlike me, I treat it before it turns into a chest infection that requires antibiotics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Rob Fisher said:


> I vaped some Tennis Biscuit today with @method1 at the @Sir Vape launch of Hardwick's new juice "Grandslam"! And it tastes just like Tennis Biscuits! The cherry on the top was the Sir Vape Coffee shop made us Tennis biscuit Milk Shakes! Yummy all round!
> View attachment 129870



Great seeing you today Rob!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Yesterday:

*Handlebar – The Charlie:* Chocolate-injected cappuccino
Review coming up shortly

*Snap – Café con Leche:* Brewed coffee, vanilla milk, hazelnut
I enjoy this when I want a mild coffee
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/snap-e-juice.t27457/#post-418753

*Jam Monster – Strawberry:* Strawberry jam on buttered toast
One of my favourites; it’s simply perfect in every way.

*Ripe Vapes – Suicide Bunny/Bound by the Crown:* sweet custard, spice, stone-fruit
It really does taste like fruit with custard poured over it, but it has an interesting flavour. NOT sweet.

*Mello Buddha – Nirvana:* orange and vanilla cupcake
Very weak flavour

*Mr Hardwick’s – SuperMilk:* Strawberry Milkshake
Addictive – and I don’t even order strawberry milkshakes in reality!

*Elements Nic Salts pod (20mg nic)* – Strawberry Whip 
A light, tasty flavour. Vaped in the Aspire Gusto Mini. I’ve been using the Gusto for a few months now and I just love it. No fiddle; no fuss. Just get-up-and-go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> *Handlebar – The Charlie:* Chocolate-injected cappuccino
> Review coming up shortly
> 
> *Snap – Café con Leche:* Brewed coffee, vanilla milk, hazelnut
> I enjoy this when I want a mild coffee
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/snap-e-juice.t27457/#post-418753
> 
> *Jam Monster – Strawberry:* Strawberry jam on buttered toast
> One of my favourites; it’s simply perfect in every way.
> 
> *Ripe Vapes – Suicide Bunny/Bound by the Crown:* sweet custard, spice, stone-fruit
> It really does taste like fruit with custard poured over it, but it has an interesting flavour. NOT sweet.
> 
> *Mello Buddha – Nirvana:* orange and vanilla cupcake
> Very weak flavour
> 
> *Mr Hardwick’s – SuperMilk:* Strawberry Milkshake
> Addictive – and I don’t even order strawberry milkshakes in reality!
> 
> *Elements Nic Salts pod (20mg nic)* – Strawberry Whip
> A light, tasty flavour. Vaped in the Aspire Gusto Mini. I’ve been using the Gusto for a few months now and I just love it. No fiddle; no fuss. Just get-up-and-go.



Love reading your descriptions @Hooked 
Am ashamed to admit i have not tried Mr Hardwicks Supermilk yet

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Elysian Labs Lemon Cream Cronut - divine flavour. A lot like lemon cream biscuits but much sweeter and creamy...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

With the Recurve RDA I have fallen in love with Toffee d'Luxe Mint... and now with Replay on the DNA75C it's a chicken dinner! DNA75C, Replay, @smilelykumeenit SS Coils, @Naeemhoosen's Juice, the Recurve RDA from @Sir Vape, Titanium Fibre Cotton and we are in Chicken Dinner Mode!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> With the Recurve RDA I have fallen in love with Toffee d'Luxe Mint... and now with Replay on the DNA75C it's a chicken dinner! DNA75C, Replay, @smilelykumeenit SS Coils, @Naeemhoosen's Juice, the Recurve RDA from @Sir Vape, Titanium Fibre Cotton and we are in Chicken Dinner Mode!
> View attachment 130479



Amazing the combination @Rob Fisher 
Excellent coil making
Great technology with Evolv and super mod
Then an awesome juice
Many man hours of effort to make a chicken dinner come together

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Love reading your descriptions @Hooked
> Am ashamed to admit i have not tried Mr Hardwicks Supermilk yet



Thanks @Silver - and I'm ashamed to admit that I haven't tried Miss Daisy's Pecan Nut yet, but I have it in stock. I just keep getting side-tracked!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Cracked open the bottle of Choffie Mr @Paul33 made.... ze hype, she is justified !



I may be a bit adventurous in future and add a touch a sweetener and a cake base to it when I mix a new bottle

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Cracked open the bottle of Choffie Mr @Paul33 made.... ze hype, she is justified !
> 
> 
> 
> I may be a bit adventurous in future and add a touch a sweetener and a cake base to it when I mix a new bottle


I’m glad you like it dude!!!!

Do with it as you please as long as you share!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza

If anyone is into Vanilla Custard WoW this one is just great
Got in the UK ,its by Thor Juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Cracked open the bottle of Choffie Mr @Paul33 made.... ze hype, she is justified !
> 
> 
> 
> I may be a bit adventurous in future and add a touch a sweetener and a cake base to it when I mix a new bottle



How long did you steep it for? Mine is 24hrs old and its calling my name from the dark cupboard like Pennywise the clown.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> How long did you steep it for? Mine is 24hrs old and its calling my name from the dark cupboard like Pennywise the clown.


Doooo iiiittttt

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Adephi said:


> How long did you steep it for? Mine is 24hrs old and its calling my name from the dark cupboard like Pennywise the clown.



Must be about 3 weeks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Must be about 3 weeks


Sounds about right. 

2 should be ok

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Willyza said:


> If anyone is into Vanilla Custard WoW this one is just great
> Got in the UK ,its by Thor Juice



Oooooh yes, I love vanilla custard!! I'll put this on my To Buy list - maybe I'll find it somewhere.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

*KZOR – Boeretroos Version 2 – Creamy Coffee*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-juice-reviews.t47695/#post-646676
Superb!

*Andre’s Irish Coffee*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/andres-irish-coffee.t47789/
Superb!

*Cosmic Fog – Sonset: pears, crème brulee, salted caramel*
Delicious combination of flavours

*by Killer (Nasty Juice budget range) – Melon*
Melon? Where? No mintiness at all. 

*Shammy Shake – vanilla bean milkshake with a lick of mint*
Much more than “a lick” of mint! Too minty for me.

*Mr Hardwick’s – Bombshell: mint in chocolate*
Perfect level of mintiness. Delicious - tastes just like Peppermint Crisp!

*Milkshake Liquids – Wake up Wake up:* doughnut dipped in cup o’ Joe
Yummy yummy! Doughnut almost better than the real thing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Love your one liners @Hooked 
Still need to try Bombshell - will get there...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Love your one liners @Hooked
> Still need to try Bombshell - will get there...



@method1 This is a crisis situation. Pleeeese send @Silver a bottle of Bombshell.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Joose – Burfee: An Indian sweet made with condensed milk, topped with almond and pistachio.
Not much flavour, but not as sweet as I’d expected.

Blends of Distinction – Decadent Dark Chocolate
Yummy-yummy!! Pure chocolate!

Racc City – White Whiskers: a sweet Vanilla cream
Delicious, but a little too sweet for me. Very good in small doses.

Yami Vapor – Milkgat: sweet and savory Milk Nougat
Strange flavour; neither sweet nor savoury. Disappointing.

Dinner Lady – Lemon Tart: "tangey lemon curd over gooey meringue" in a pastry crust
Yummy-yummy! Tastes and smells just like lemon curd!

Milc – ZEWB: Iced vanilla frosting. Crunchy biscuit base
Far too sweet, for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chilli

Dinner lady for the win !!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

8 day old nanaberry custard... custard is yet to break through but the banana definitely makes up for that... very similar to a banana steri stumpie

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Soho 12%

so delicious

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

vicTor said:


> Soho 12%
> 
> so delicious


Agreed!! This is absolutely amazing, will always be in my rotation going forward.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> Agreed!! This is absolutely amazing, will always be in my rotation going forward.



until we can not get it anymore ...lol

bloody legislation !

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger

I can start baking soho cookies if I need a flavour on an industrial scale. There is nothing strange about food flavourings, or is there?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> I can start baking soho cookies if I need a flavour on an industrial scale. There is nothing strange about food flavourings, or is there?



you're right !

i see a big market for 7 leaves cookies, Kentucky cookies and AM4A cookies !!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

More *LIT Sidechick* with menthol
In the BB, the Dvarw and the Skyline
My word, I love this juice

PS - Skyline takes the top spot for flavour on this juice
Most crisp and most "pure" = glorious

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> More *LIT Sidechick* with menthol
> In the BB, the Dvarw and the Skyline
> My word, I love this juice
> 
> PS - Skyline takes the top spot for flavour on this juice
> Most crisp and most "pure" = glorious



And most descriptive too @Silver!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Barista Brew – S’Mores Mocha Breeze: Graham crackers, chocolate, marshmallows and iced mocha coffee. 
Review coming up Mon. 14th in Coffee

Yami Vapor – Taruto: Crust dessert filled with custard
Delicious, light flavour – easily an ADV

Bake it – Guava Mamma: Guava cheesecake
The more I vape this fascinating flavour, the more I like it.

TKO – Lime Milk: creamy thick lime milkshake
Nice, but @KZOR – Sublime (lime and ice-cream) is better
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzor-juice-reviews.t45899/#post-623101


Cosmic Fog – Sonset: Pears, crème brulee and salted caramel
A divine combination!

Bumblebee – Machete: Dark coffee, chocolate, spices
My all-time favourite coffee!
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumblebees-flavour-fluid-juice-reviews.t35631/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> Soho 12%
> 
> so delicious


This I still to try!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Strawberry cheesecake (becoming a favorite really fast)

Foggs pacific coast (yum)

Tempetus

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Discovered a surprise in my juice stock this morning - didn't even know that I had some left. Note to self to stock up again on Panama when I'm in SA next week 








Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carnival

Still the same setup - Suorin Drop (with Savage, C. Underwood) and then in my Manta I’ve got LIT AF The Bae. Still an awesome juice, @SEAN P you’re a master mixologist! Will be getting some more LIT AF Stalker soon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## pterblanche1

My allday vape from Santuary eliquid till today. Got a sample from them thats so smooth that I will change to an allday as soon as it hit the shelfs. Cant say what it is but so very nice.





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

*LIT Sidechick in the Skyline*

Totally awesome! Such a superb juice in a fabulous tank.

Wicked combination for me. Loving it so much.....

@SEAN P you aced this juice. The Skyline has such amazing 'pure' flavour @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> *LIT Sidechick in the Skyline*
> 
> Totally awesome! Such a superb juice in a fabulous tank.
> 
> Wicked combination for me. Loving it so much.....
> 
> @SEAN P you aced this juice. The Skyline has such amazing 'pure' flavour @Rob Fisher



Gorgeous Skyline!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival

Vaping some Calamity Jane.. really enjoying it this evening!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Red Pill in everything... except the new BAM Squonker...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher since this is one of the very few juices I see in your paw fairly regularly - other than red pill - i vote that you head over to the relevant Juice review thread and give us a classic Rob Fisher review of it !!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher since this is one of the very few juices I see in your paw fairly regularly - other than red pill - i vote that you head over to the relevant Juice review thread and give us a classic Rob Fisher review of it !!



I'm not very good at juice reviews... Joose-E-Liqz Toffee d'Luxe is TIT!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## aktorsyl

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm not very good at juice reviews... Joose-E-Liqz Toffee d'Luxe is TIT!


Well, that works too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm not very good at juice reviews... Joose-E-Liqz Toffee d'Luxe is TIT!



Lol @Rob Fisher 
I knew you would say something like that
Haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

@method1 's Rodeo

man it's nice !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Great juice @RiaanRed!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival

Nasty Juice, Mango Banana in the iJust 3, Mr Hardwick’s Peach Pie in the Dvarw clone and @BumbleBee ’s Pumpkin Pie in the Siren 2. All winner juices! 

@antonherbst you were right about Peach Pie.. wow!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Carnival said:


> Nasty Juice, Mango Banana in the iJust 3, Mr Hardwick’s Peach Pie in the Dvarw clone and @BumbleBee ’s Pumpkin Pie in the Siren 2. All winner juices!
> 
> @antonherbst you were right about Peach Pie.. wow!


Enjoy the peach pie. I missed the special at vape cartel for the juice but ill get more soon. On my last squonk bottle of it now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Milk Tart Baby! Authentic! Good one @BigGuy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Milk Tart Baby! Authentic! Good one @BigGuy!
> View attachment 133516



@Rob Fisher - I am noticing you have been vaping a few new juices lately!
This is very interesting!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - I am noticing you have been vaping a few new juices lately!
> This is very interesting!



Red Pill is still my staple juice... but with Replay I have now started using BF RDA's and experimenting with other juices... I even have a new upcoming juice in one of my Dvarw's which I'm testing and it has real potential... and then there is Toffee De'Luxe which I keep in my BAM DNA75C Squonker and vape occasionally all day. So I am getting somewhere but my staple is still about 98% of the time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Union of Vapers Dip ‘n Dunkz – Coffee Cupcakes
Review: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/union-of-vapers-juice-reviews.t50300/

Vapeplicity – Coffee and Coffee Shake
Review coming up soon.

BLVK Unicorn Juice – Unicoco: pear and coconut
A lovely, light flavour – perfect ADV for when I’m too busy/tired to change flavours

Foggs – The Milky Way: Berries and vanilla malt milk
Delicious, especially the vanilla malt milk. I wish I could find a juice with only vanilla malt, without the berries!

Blends of Distinction IcePop Range - Papaya: papaya, melons, tropical fruits 
I love the IcePop range – it’s light and refreshing 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/blends-of-distinction-juice-reviews.t18087/page-2#post-666111

Lit Af – The Bae: mango and custard
Tried it for the first time yesterday. Immediately tasted mint, although it's not in the flavour description. Not happy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickT

On the 1st of July, my wife is quitting smoking. In solidarity, I will be quitting vaping. I’ve decided that for the next month I’ll be going down memory lane and getting a hold of the juices that I loved in the first year of this journey, 4 years ago. 

So, the last few days have been Orion, Moonlight. I dread to think how many gallons of this juice I’ve consumed, but it’s as good today as it ever was. The best ADV I’ve ever had. It was always a reliable back up at worst, at best nothing could match it (remembering that all palate’s are subjective)

So here’s to you, Orion Moonlight. You’ve been a good friend to me.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Andre

NickT said:


> On the 1st of July, my wife is quitting smoking. In solidarity, I will be quitting vaping. I’ve decided that for the next month I’ll be going down memory lane and getting a hold of the juices that I loved in the first year of this journey, 4 years ago.
> 
> So, the last few days have been Orion, Moonlight. I dread to think how many gallons of this juice I’ve consumed, but it’s as good today as it ever was. The best ADV I’ve ever had. It was always a reliable back up at worst, at best nothing could match it (remembering that all palate’s are subjective)
> 
> So here’s to you, Orion Moonlight. You’ve been a good friend to me.


Enjoy your last few days of vaping and all the best with quitting. Presume your wife will be going cold turkey - all the best for her too.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Milk Tart Baby! Authentic! Good one @BigGuy!
> View attachment 133516



I told you so

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Carnival

Lemon Sansation by Vape Wild - I get the lemon and I get the cake, but I'm not loving this juice as much as I expected to. Will play around with it more another day.

Currently have Jam Monster, Strawberry in my Siren 2. Loving it! MUCH nicer than the Blueberry which I wasn't crazy about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Vapeplicity – Coffee Shake
Vapeplicity – Coffee, Double Chocolate and Irish Cream
Reviews on Vapeplicity’s juices coming up shortly

Vape Coco – Chocolate Caramel
Divine!!!!!!!!!!!!! Chocolate Heaven!!!

Coil Whip e-liquid enhancer
Website says it can also be vaped on its own. It can, if you like utterly tasteless juice. I haven’t tried it as an enhancer yet.

Momo – Drizzle Dream: lemon drizzle cake
Delicious! Just the right amount of lemon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival

Hooked said:


> Momo – Drizzle Dream: lemon drizzle cake
> Delicious! Just the right amount of lemon.



@Hooked I love lemony vape juices! My favourite is Dinner Lady, Lemon Tart. May I ask where you got this one from? Sounds good!


----------



## Hooked

Carnival said:


> @Hooked I love lemony vape juices! My favourite is Dinner Lady, Lemon Tart. May I ask where you got this one from? Sounds good!



I also like D/Lady's Lemon Tart - tastes just like lemon curd to me - but I find it somewhat overbearing. A few vapes and I've had enough. This isn't working for us. You'll have to move down here so that we can PIF / swop juice!!!

I bought Momo Drizzle Cream at Mr Tobacco, Eden on the Bay for those who live in CT.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Carnival

Vaping Mr O by Paulies/Orion - A clean, delicious orange flavour. Definitely going to be buying more of this once I get through my current bottle!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calvin Naidoo

Carnival said:


> Lemon Sansation by Vape Wild - I get the lemon and I get the cake, but I'm not loving this juice as much as I expected to. Will play around with it more another day.
> 
> Currently have Jam Monster, Strawberry in my Siren 2. Loving it! MUCH nicer than the Blueberry which I wasn't crazy about.


Have you tried the BlackBerry?Its awesome


----------



## Carnival

Calvin Naidoo said:


> Have you tried the BlackBerry?Its awesome



I haven’t! Thanks for letting me know, I’ll try it sometime!


----------



## Calvin Naidoo

Carnival said:


> I haven’t! Thanks for letting me know, I’ll try it sometime!


Cool,let me know what you think of it.
I've done the strawberry and liked it.Thinking about the blueberry but not sure and a lot of peeps say the apple and grape is a waste of time.Not sure if I should leave it and just stick with strawberry and BlackBerry.


----------



## Hooked

Vapeplicity coffees/cappuccinos
Reviews coming up on Saturday

Paulies Gold Line – Coffee Shake @Paulie
Not launched yet but I received a bottle in Paulies’ giveaway. It’s a WOW! WOW! WOW!
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/paulies-e-juice-juice-reviews.t19651/page-4

Glazers – glazed doughnut with a lemon cream filling
A light, delicious lemon. Easily an ADV!

Bake It – Guava Mama: guava cheesecake
Yummy yummy! This has become one of my favourites.

Top Class E-Juice – Strawberry White Chocolate
Oh my vape, it’s divine!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ACRECCE

Paul33 said:


> Strawberry cheesecake (becoming a favorite really fast)
> 
> Foggs pacific coast (yum)
> 
> Tempetus


Made Strawberry Cheesecake tonight fot the 1st time 
W O W
This is gonna be addictive. Hasnt even hit the bottle properly to steep and its GOOD

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Paul's of course

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival

The Breeze is finally behaving! So I’m happily vaping on it (juice inside is Skadi nic salts) along with Mr O (by Paulies/Orion) in the Siren 2. Also still have Kiwichi in my Skyclone.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## ACRECCE

Ok.so did some DIY juices today. Made 9 x 60ml bottles

These 4 recipes are our favourites so far thus have been vaping them throughout the day

Banana Moon Pie
Strawberry Cheesecake 
Strawberry Apple 
And Strawberry Apple with some menthol & Koolada for the chill

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

ACRECCE said:


> Ok.so did some DIY juices today. Made 9 x 60ml bottles
> 
> These 4 recipes are our favourites so far thus have been vaping them throughout the day
> 
> Banana Moon Pie
> Strawberry Cheesecake
> Strawberry Apple
> And Strawberry Apple with some menthol & Koolada for the chill



becoming quite the mixers I see, keep it up !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Being sick, I'm mostly vaping on my peppermint crisp clone - it's about the only thing I can stand at the moment. Damn bladder and kidney infection, left me feeling rather nauseous trying to vape other flavours.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger

RainstormZA said:


> Being sick, I'm mostly vaping on my peppermint crisp clone - it's about the only thing I can stand at the moment. Damn bladder and kidney infection, left me feeling rather nauseous trying to vape other flavours.


Hope you feel better soon @RainstormZA , not nice.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Room Fogger said:


> Hope you feel better soon @RainstormZA , not nice.



Thanks, I hope so too as it's the 3rd time I've ended up at the Dr for the same thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

ACRECCE said:


> Ok.so did some DIY juices today. Made 9 x 60ml bottles
> 
> These 4 recipes are our favourites so far thus have been vaping them throughout the day
> 
> Banana Moon Pie
> Strawberry Cheesecake
> Strawberry Apple
> And Strawberry Apple with some menthol & Koolada for the chill



Must be pretty warm up Centurion way! Here it's typical Cape winter - cold and WET thank G-d!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> Being sick, I'm mostly vaping on my peppermint crisp clone - it's about the only thing I can stand at the moment. Damn bladder and kidney infection, left me feeling rather nauseous trying to vape other flavours.



Hope you get better soon @RainstormZA ! Peppermint Crisp is delicous! Mr Hardwick's Bombshell tastes just like it and since I don't DIY I rely on that when I really feel like one! 

EDIT: Haven't vaped it for a while - time to get a bottle out the magic cupboard! @method1

EDIT: Spelling error

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival

Hooked said:


> Hope you get better soon @RainstormZA ! Peppermint Crisp is delicous! Mr Hardwick's Bombshell tastes just like it and since I don't DIY I really on that when I really feel like one!
> 
> EDIT: Haven't vaped it for a while - time to get a bottle out the magic cupboard! @method1



Bombshell is a juice I’ve come so close to buying three times now, but I keep opting for something else because chocolate in vape juice can go pretty horribly wrong. Glad to hear this juice is good! I’ll be sure to get it next time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Vapeplicity coffees
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapeplicity-juice-reviews.t50442/

Paulies Coffee Shake – delicious!
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/paulies-e-juice-juice-reviews.t19651/page-4

Bumblebee – Machete
Still my favourite! It has such a unique flavour.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumblebees-flavour-fluid-juice-reviews.t35631/

Miss Daisy’s Pecan Nut Pie
First time that I’ve vaped this, believe it or not! Not sure about it.

Milkshake Eliquids – Bango Shake: mango milkshake
I doubt that any mango will ever beat this one.

Blends of Distinction – Decadent Dark Chocolate
A great juice for lovers of dark chocolate.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/blends-of-distinction-juice-reviews.t18087/#post-305323

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ACRECCE

Hooked said:


> Must be pretty warm up Centurion way! Here it's typical Cape winter - cold and WET thank G-d!


Glad to hear about the wet in Cape. Had weird weather here lately Raining in gauteng in winter ...... Really

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Carnival said:


> Bombshell is a juice I’ve come so close to buying three times now, but I keep opting for something else because chocolate in vape juice can go pretty horribly wrong. Glad to hear this juice is good! I’ll be sure to get it next time.



@Carnival You can't go wrong with any of Mr Hardwick's flavours, unless you choose a flavour which you don't usually like, in which case 

EDIT: Just remembered ... I bought Mango Lassi and had to PIF it as it was much too sweet for me, but many other peeps love it.

ANOTHER EDIT: Mr Hardwick's Debbie does Doughnuts (pastry with chocolate and creamy filling)
is delicious! I haven't tried Chocolate Whip yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Carnival said:


> Vaping Mr O by Paulies/Orion - A clean, delicious orange flavour. Definitely going to be buying more of this once I get through my current bottle!



Oh my vape! I PIFd mine because I found it much too sweet for me.

EDIT: The one which I find to be a "clean, delicious orange flavour" is Zhenkulu.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Hope you get better soon @RainstormZA

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> Hope you get better soon @RainstormZA ! Peppermint Crisp is delicous! Mr Hardwick's Bombshell tastes just like it and since I don't DIY I rely on that when I really feel like one!
> 
> EDIT: Haven't vaped it for a while - time to get a bottle out the magic cupboard! @method1
> 
> EDIT: Spelling error



Thanks @Hooked.

I have the bombshell. Lots of chocolate but not enough mint. I must send you samples of mine. You will love it. Like @Humbolt and @Faiyaz Cheulkar mentioned - the mint isn't overpowering but needs a tad more chocolate. I will remix with others advice on the chocolate profile to see if that makes an improvement.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

ACRECCE said:


> Glad to hear about the wet in Cape. Had weird weather here lately Raining in gauteng in winter ...... Really



If we have snow my side, there will be cold rain in Gauteng. It also rained here too.


----------



## Carnival

Hooked said:


> Oh my vape! I PIFd mine because I found it much too sweet for me.
> 
> EDIT: The one which I find to be a "clean, delicious orange flavour" is Zhenkulu.



We SO need to live closer to one another, so we can swop juices! 

I’m quite stuck on Mr O, can’t get enough of it hehe. Haven’t tried Zhenkulu, I really like orange/citrus juice so I’ll make a note of it. If I end up not liking it, I’ll send it over to you!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> Thanks @Hooked.
> 
> I have the bombshell. Lots of chocolate but not enough mint. I must send you samples of mine. You will love it. Like @Humbolt and @Faiyaz Cheulkar mentioned - the mint isn't overpowering but needs a tad more chocolate. I will remix with others advice on the chocolate profile to see if that makes an improvement.



@RainstormZA thanks for the offer, but I'm not crazy about a lot of mint.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> @RainstormZA thanks for the offer, but I'm not crazy about a lot of mint.



Fair enough. Each to his / her own. I live my spearmint - I munch on the plant leaves when I'm in the herb garden. It's sooooo divine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Five Pawns – Black Flag Risen Original:
Decaffeinated cappuccino infused with a light truffle cream, accentuated with mocha dusted black walnut and just a hint of flue cured sweet Virginia tobacco leaf.
Review will be posted next week when I return from doggy hospital

Mr. Hardwick’s – Bombshell: mint in chocolate
Tastes just like Peppermint Crisp!

Chill Sparkling Juice – Orange Peach Soda
Don’t be mislead by the brand name – the juice isn’t chilled. Nor is it sparkling. However, it does have a lovely, soft flavour.

World Wonders/Esheli – Table Mountain: stone fruit, toasted coconut; “a vapeable Hertzog cookie.”
Love this - especially the distinct coconut flavour - and I think it does taste like a Hertzoggie.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival

Hooked said:


> Five Pawns – Black Flag Risen Original:
> Decaffeinated cappuccino infused with a light truffle cream, accentuated with mocha dusted black walnut and just a hint of flue cured sweet Virginia tobacco leaf.
> Review will be posted next week when I return from doggy hospital



Oh wow, this one sounds interesting! Looking forward to your review on it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Elysian Labs K Strawberry Cereal - surprisingly must be feeling better because that's another juice I can now withstand. Everything else except peppermint crisp puts me off.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival

For most of today: Mr O by Paulies/Orion

Earlier: Rebel Lion, Strawberry Yoghurt.

Now: Bumblebee, Machete.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Carnival said:


> For most of today: Mr O by Paulies/Orion
> 
> Earlier: Rebel Lion, Strawberry Yoghurt.
> 
> Now: Bumblebee, Machete.



@Carnival What's the Rebel Lion like?


----------



## Carnival

Hooked said:


> @Carnival What's the Rebel Lion like?



For me, a very light strawberry taste. I can smell strawberry in the juice, but not a lot comes through when I vape it. I get more of a rather heavy yoghurt flavour. It reminds me of the double thick plain Greek yoghurt you get but with a touch of strawberry. So I’d definitely recommend it if you like that kind of yoghurt. If you’re not much of a dairy fan in vape juice, I’d say rather skip this one since the dairy/yoghurt is on the heavy side.


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> Five Pawns – Black Flag Risen Original:
> Decaffeinated cappuccino infused with a light truffle cream, accentuated with mocha dusted black walnut and just a hint of flue cured sweet Virginia tobacco leaf.
> Review will be posted next week when I return from doggy hospital
> 
> Mr. Hardwick’s – Bombshell: mint in chocolate
> Tastes just like Peppermint Crisp!
> 
> Chill Sparkling Juice – Orange Peach Soda
> Don’t be mislead by the brand name – the juice isn’t chilled. Nor is it sparkling. However, it does have a lovely, soft flavour.
> 
> World Wonders/Esheli – Table Mountain: stone fruit, toasted coconut; “a vapeable Hertzog cookie.”
> Love this - especially the distinct coconut flavour - and I think it does taste like a Hertzoggie.



Thanks for the comments @Hooked 
Also like that World Wonders Table Mountain! Lovely unique juice!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

Carnival said:


> For me, a very light strawberry taste. I can smell strawberry in the juice, but not a lot comes through when I vape it. I get more of a rather heavy yoghurt flavour. It reminds me of the double thick plain Greek yoghurt you get but with a touch of strawberry. So I’d definitely recommend it if you like that kind of yoghurt. If you’re not much of a dairy fan in vape juice, I’d say rather skip this one since the dairy/yoghurt is on the heavy side.



 Hmmm doesn't sound as if it's my cup of yoghurt and I have a bottle - just haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Carnival

Hooked said:


> Hmmm doesn't sound as if it's my cup of yoghurt and I have a bottle - just haven't tried it yet.



Oh no! Sorry my friend, I hope I haven’t put you off it.  I’d say try it anyway? Since you have a bottle. Do let me know what you think!


----------



## Hooked

Carnival said:


> Oh no! Sorry my friend, I hope I haven’t put you off it.  I’d say try it anyway? Since you have a bottle. Do let me know what you think!



Will do! And knowing us, if you're not crazy about it, I'll probably rave about it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

The very last of my Castle Long DIY, mixed on 15 May 2016 with guidance by @rogue zombie. One of my very first DIY mixes and still superb more than 2 years later. Bourbon, accented with toasted coconut, roasted almond, Madagascar vanilla bean, and laced with a caramelized brown sugar
Tarks Select Reserve Matador - still the best fusion NET, a just sweet enough cigar based juice.
Hakuna Matata DIY - perfect old fashioned fruit salad as introduced and described by @Lawrence A. Shall surely be mixed again.
Alpine Drops DIY - lemon and herb infused mentholated cold remedy. If symptoms are severe or persist for more than 2 days or accompanied by high fever, consult a doctor.
Rhubarb Brûlée DIY - well balanced bitter and sweet.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## GMJR

Got my self my first RDA (Dead Rabbit) this weekend and some DIY banana moon pie. 
Man it is unbelievable how the Flavor gets amplified. 
Banana Moon Pie
Strawberry Apple

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

Andre said:


> The very last of my Castle Long DIY, mixed on 15 May 2016 with guidance by @rogue zombie. One of my very first DIY mixes and still superb more than 2 years later. Bourbon, accented with toasted coconut, roasted almond, Madagascar vanilla bean, and laced with a caramelized brown sugar
> Tarks Select Reserve Matador - still the best fusion NET, a just sweet enough cigar based juice.
> Hakuna Matata DIY - perfect old fashioned fruit salad as introduced and described by @Lawrence A. Shall surely be mixed again.
> Alpine Drops DIY - lemon and herb infused mentholated cold remedy. If symptoms are severe or persist for more than 2 days or accompanied by high fever, consult a doctor.
> Rhubarb Brûlée DIY - well balanced bitter and sweet.



Wow! Castle Long sounds very interesting. Love your amusing comments about Alpine!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP

DIY Quick one shot from Blck Vapour and some DIY Key Lime Pie which came out delicious. Could've maybe gone a bit higher on the cookie/biscuit. But for a first time its bloody awesome.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

TBCO – Double Dutch: toffee, coffee, tobacco
Review later today

GQV West Coast Frappe: "A French vanilla style cappuccino with just the right touch of hazelnut & caramel cream.”
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/gq-e-liquid-reviews.t48125/
Love it! 

Marina Vapes – That Thai Tea Tho
Still deciding …

No time to fiddle and faff with anything else today.


----------



## Vilaishima

As some of you may now I am very new to vaping.

Started the day with Pool Side - my new Tornado Nano RTA makes this taste so much different than in the iJust2 tank. Less sweet with more prominent watermelon and a lingering mint. In the iJust2 tank the coconut is much stronger.

During lunch I went to one of the local vape shops to see if I could find Emissary Leviathan. They did not have in stock but suggested Eearnestly Hemmingway based on my interest in Leviathan. I tried it in the shop and Oh My Word! I fell immediately in love. 

I cannot wait to try it once I get home but for now I have resorted to sniffing at the bottle every couple of minutes...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

Vilaishima said:


> As some of you may now I am very new to vaping.
> 
> Started the day with Pool Side - my new Tornado Nano RTA makes this taste so much different than in the iJust2 tank. Less sweet with more prominent watermelon and a lingering mint. In the iJust2 tank the coconut is much stronger.
> 
> During lunch I went to one of the local vape shops to see if I could find Emissary Leviathan. They did not have in stock but suggested Eearnestly Hemmingway based on my interest in Leviathan. I tried it in the shop and Oh My Word! I fell immediately in love.
> 
> I cannot wait to try it once I get home but for now I have resorted to sniffing at the bottle every couple of minutes...



@Vilaishima Thanks for the interesting post! I see you have an iJust 2. Do yourself a favour and get the new iJust 3. It takes multihole mesh coils and the flavour is amazing!! I bought one ... then another ... then another! I don't live near any vape shops, so I ordered mine online from The Vape Guy http://www.vapeguy.co.za/. He's also on the forum as @BumbleBee and you couldn't hope to "meet" anyone who is more helpful. Just PM him if you have any questions about vaping, mods etc. 

Keep the interesting posts coming!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima

Hooked said:


> @Vilaishima Thanks for the interesting post! I see you have an iJust 2. Do yourself a favour and get the new iJust 3. It takes multihole mesh coils and the flavour is amazing!! I bought one ... then another ... then another! I don't live near any vape shops, so I ordered mine online from The Vape Guy http://www.vapeguy.co.za/. He's also on the forum as @BumbleBee and you couldn't hope to "meet" anyone who is more helpful. Just PM him if you have any questions about vaping, mods etc.
> 
> Keep the interesting posts coming!



Thanks Hooked. I'll look at the iJust3.

I got the iJust2 from my BIL together with an iStick tc40w. I mostly use the iJust tank on the TC40 on 35w as the iJust does not feel like it has enough oomfh. My wife however loves the elegant design and prefers using it to the TC40.

I just bought a well used Joyetech Cuboid and Tornado Nano RTA from a forum member. The Cuboid has been given a new lease on life and I am just waiting for the paint to dry, literally. 

Did my first wicking on Wednesday and then redid it on Thursday as it was leaking terribly.

I filled the iJust2 tank with the Earnestly Hemingway at home and tried it with the TC40 and it is amazing!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Vilaishima said:


> Thanks Hooked. I'll look at the iJust3.
> 
> I got the iJust2 from my BIL together with an iStick tc40w. I mostly use the iJust tank on the TC40 on 35w as the iJust does not feel like it has enough oomfh. My wife however loves the elegant design and prefers using it to the TC40.
> 
> I just bought a well used Joyetech Cuboid and Tornado Nano RTA from a forum member. The Cuboid has been given a new lease on life and I am just waiting for the paint to dry, literally.
> 
> Did my first wicking on Wednesday and then redid it on Thursday as it was leaking terribly.
> 
> I filled the iJust2 tank with the Earnestly Hemingway at home and tried it with the TC40 and it is amazing!




@Vilaishima 
Ah! I'll have to put that juice on my To Buy list!!

I've also got a TC40W, with a Nautilus tank, which many peeps on the forum recommended. I love it!


http://vapeguy.co.za/Clearomizer-Atomisers/Clearomiser-Tanks-atomisers

And then I bought this cool tank to replace the ordinary glass.


http://vapeguy.co.za/index.php?route=product/search&search=aspire nautilus sleeve


I just love this set-up! Thanks for your suggestion @BumbleBee!




And I am derailing this thread!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Carnival

Hooked said:


> @Vilaishima
> Ah! I'll have to put that juice on my To Buy list!!
> 
> I've also got a TC40W, with a Nautilus tank, which many peeps on the forum recommended. I love it!
> View attachment 134745
> 
> http://vapeguy.co.za/Clearomizer-Atomisers/Clearomiser-Tanks-atomisers
> 
> And then I bought this cool tank to replace the ordinary glass.
> View attachment 134742
> 
> http://vapeguy.co.za/index.php?route=product/search&search=aspire nautilus sleeve
> 
> 
> I just love this set-up! Thanks for your suggestion @BumbleBee!
> 
> View attachment 134746
> 
> 
> And I am derailing this thread!!



Oh my, that setup looks stunning @Hooked !! I didn’t know you have the Nautilus! Nice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Carnival said:


> Oh my, that setup looks stunning @Hooked !! I didn’t know you have the Nautilus! Nice.



@Carnival Yep - thanks to @BumbleBee's suggestion/advice. I bought it about 2 months ago and I'm going to order another one, also with the hollowed-out sleeve. And even on a little eGo One it looks stunning - you were right Bumblebee! It transforms an ordinary mod into something extraordinary - and that applies to flavour as well as appearance!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Vilaishima

Hooked said:


> @Carnival Yep - thanks to @BumbleBee's suggestion/advice. I bought it about 2 months ago and I'm going to order another one, also with the hollowed-out sleeve. And even on a little eGo One it looks stunning - you were right Bumblebee! It transforms an ordinary mod into something extraordinary - and that applies to flavour as well as appearance!
> 
> View attachment 134777


Wow Hooked that looks amazing!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I guess it will come as no surprise that this is what I'm vaping on today!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

@Andre's Irish Coffee https://www.ecigssa.co.za/andres-irish-coffee.t47789/
I'm going slowly with this one, to make it last!


Charlies Chalk Dust - Ms. Meringue: Strawberries smothered by sweet, buttery meringue
Very disappointing. Can taste something sweet and buttery, but no taste of strawberry whatsoever.

Epistle - Carrot Cake
Extremely disappointing! The flavour is very weak, although I do detect a slight spiciness.




Vape Coco - Chocolate Caramel: Milk chocolate with caramel
Divine!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Last of my morning coffee and coffee juice










Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Last of my morning coffee and coffee juice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Ah.... but @Andre's Irish Coffee is quietly steeping, waiting ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Hooked said:


> Ah.... but @Andre's Irish Coffee is quietly steeping, waiting ...



Yes until the end of the month 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## Hooked

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Yes until the end of the month
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



@RenaldoRheeder A long wait - I understand your impatience. 

btw There's a commercial Irish Coffee on the market: Subtle Vape - Irish Cream. Available at Vape Cartel and eCiggies. I've bought a bottle which I'll try next month - no new ones for me til then. It will be interesting to compare it to @Andre's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SHiBBY

Grabbed the VapeMob special on Cardinal juice with both hands today... literally, Wrath in one hand, Gluttony in the other. Finishing up the last tank of JayJay Strawberry Donut, then rewicking before the changing of the guard


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Hooked said:


> @RenaldoRheeder A long wait - I understand your impatience.
> 
> btw There's a commercial Irish Coffee on the market: Subtle Vape - Irish Cream. Available at Vape Cartel and eCiggies. I've bought a bottle which I'll try next month - no new ones for me til then. It will be interesting to compare it to @Andre's.



Some more waiting then @Hooked 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anvil

Last weekend I took a drive down to the Cloud Factory and ended up picking up 2 flavours of a juice I'd only vaguely heard of but never really seen hype about. This evening I got to open them and give them a proper go.




First impressions of each juice individually was good. In my opinion both of these flavours hit the mark pretty well. They didn't make my head explode with joy or anything, but I could easily use them as all-day vapes. Also, I don't tend to see many guava flavours around... Is that just me being blind or is it just not a popular flavour?

Anyway, all that being said, the real magic happened when my wife suggested I mix them. Her reasoning was that I always mix fruit juices (the drinking kind) at breakfast. All I can say is that I have been vaping the mix all night in the squonk and I just can't put it down. They just blend so well to create an almost breakfast-punch flavour that immediately gives me that lazy Sunday morning breakfast-on-the-patio vibe.

Overall I would definitely buy this juice again, mainly to mix the two above again. Based on these though I am also keen to see what the rest of the range is like.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

GQV West Coast Frappe: "A French vanilla style cappuccino with hazelnut & caramel cream.”
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/gq-e-liquid-reviews.t48125
Love it!

All Day Vapes – Banana Custard Cake
I thought I didn’t like banana. Changed my mind! Lovely light flavour.

All Day Vapes – Fig Brûlée
Not sure if I like it or not. Not sure if I like real figs or not either.

OMH1 OG – Cannoli: Old style multi-layer Cannoli 
A heavenly, indescribable flavour!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> GQV West Coast Frappe: "A French vanilla style cappuccino with hazelnut & caramel cream.”
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/gq-e-liquid-reviews.t48125
> Love it!
> 
> All Day Vapes – Banana Custard Cake
> I thought I didn’t like banana. Changed my mind! Lovely light flavour.
> 
> All Day Vapes – Fig Brûlée
> Not sure if I like it or not. Not sure if I like real figs or not either.
> 
> OMH1 OG – Cannoli: Old style multi-layer Cannoli
> A heavenly, indescribable flavour!



Is the OMH1 OG an international juice @Hooked?
Where did you get it from if I may ask?


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Is the OMH1 OG an international juice @Hooked?
> Where did you get it from if I may ask?



@Silver Yes, it's international. I bought it from Vapeville. 

EDIT: I quoted the price for 2 bottles. I paid R230 / 60ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Anvil said:


> Last weekend I took a drive down to the Cloud Factory and ended up picking up 2 flavours of a juice I'd only vaguely heard of but never really seen hype about. This evening I got to open them and give them a proper go.
> 
> View attachment 135428
> View attachment 135429
> 
> First impressions of each juice individually was good. In my opinion both of these flavours hit the mark pretty well. They didn't make my head explode with joy or anything, but I could easily use them as all-day vapes. Also, I don't tend to see many guava flavours around... Is that just me being blind or is it just not a popular flavour?
> 
> Anyway, all that being said, the real magic happened when my wife suggested I mix them. Her reasoning was that I always mix fruit juices (the drinking kind) at breakfast. All I can say is that I have been vaping the mix all night in the squonk and I just can't put it down. They just blend so well to create an almost breakfast-punch flavour that immediately gives me that lazy Sunday morning breakfast-on-the-patio vibe.
> 
> Overall I would definitely buy this juice again, mainly to mix the two above again. Based on these though I am also keen to see what the rest of the range is like.


Thanks for the feedback @Anvil ! I've been tempted to try the Mango one for a while now.

You mix the two at 50:50?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anvil

Stosta said:


> Thanks for the feedback @Anvil ! I've been tempted to try the Mango one for a while now.
> 
> You mix the two at 50:50?



Indeed I did. However next time i will probably go for 60% mango/40% guava because the guava is definitely a more pronounced flavour. The mango on it's own is pretty good though. Definitely worth a shot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

*Havana Nightz* in the *OL16* on Reo Red

Such a winner juice on a classic winner device!

Glorious Sunday afternoon vape

@Naeemhoosen you did so well with this!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ooooo nice cool pomegranate vape! Nice one @Stroodlepuff and VK! Very nice and smooth!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Phillip Rocke - Crème de la Crème: aromatic hazelnut cream, with a mild hint of coffee
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/phillip-rocke-international.t47749/
Outstanding! Full, rich flavour.

Creamy Clouds – The Originals: pear, caramel, biscuit
Awful! Extremely strong pear. Very rich caramel. Biscuit MIA.

Hard Hitters Alliance – Saint: “A vanilla infused bourbon milk that is smoked in traditional Canadian oak and spice. “
Predominant milk flavour, with a hint of Bourbon. Where’s the spice? Not bad though. Might be interesting to mix with one of my coffees.

Blends of Distinction/IcePop Range – Papaya: “papaya, ripe melons, and tropical fruits all enveloped in IcePop’s signature icy freeze”
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/blends-of-distinction-juice-reviews.t18087/page-2#post-667015
Love this juice! It doesn’t have an “icy freeze”, but it is refreshingly cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Ooooo nice cool pomegranate vape! Nice one @Stroodlepuff and VK! Very nice and smooth!
> View attachment 135731



Sounds good - I'll have to try it soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> Phillip Rocke - Crème de la Crème: aromatic hazelnut cream, with a mild hint of coffee
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/phillip-rocke-international.t47749/
> Outstanding! Full, rich flavour.
> 
> Creamy Clouds – The Originals: pear, caramel, biscuit
> Awful! Extremely strong pear. Very rich caramel. Biscuit MIA.
> 
> Hard Hitters Alliance – Saint: “A vanilla infused bourbon milk that is smoked in traditional Canadian oak and spice. “
> Predominant milk flavour, with a hint of Bourbon. Where’s the spice? Not bad though. Might be interesting to mix with one of my coffees.
> 
> Blends of Distinction/IcePop Range – Papaya: “papaya, ripe melons, and tropical fruits all enveloped in IcePop’s signature icy freeze”
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/blends-of-distinction-juice-reviews.t18087/page-2#post-667015
> Love this juice! It doesn’t have an “icy freeze”, but it is refreshingly cool.



Love your short descriptions @Hooked - and the follow up reviews - but the short descriptions are so nice to read. Great to hear what others are vaping and what they thought initially about the juice.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Anvil

Yoga provided my Sunday tasty clouds. Two absolute winner juices right here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hein510

Silver said:


> Is the OMH1 OG an international juice @Hooked?
> Where did you get it from if I may ask?


Hi there Silver
Long time since I've been on the forum. OG Cannoli is not a Intl liquid. I make it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

I wish everyone would at least add a flavour description with the juice name. It's utterly meaningless to see that someone vaped XYZ if one doesn't know that juice. It doesn't always need to be the whole advertising blurb - just the basic flavours e.g. pear, caramel, biscuit.
@Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

Hein510 said:


> Hi there Silver
> Long time since I've been on the forum. OG Cannoli is not a Intl liquid. I make it



Apologies for my error @Silver @Hein510 - I made a mistake on my spreadsheet. 

@Hein510 Well done on a fantastic juice! Cannoli was the first of your range that I've tried, but I'll definitely keep your range on my radar!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hein510 said:


> Hi there Silver
> Long time since I've been on the forum. OG Cannoli is not a Intl liquid. I make it



This is fantastic to hear @Hein510 
My gosh, its been a while!

Hopefully you will consider becoming a supporting vendor at some point. Am sure many of us would like to hear more about your juices and creations!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> This is fantastic to hear @Hein510
> My gosh, its been a while!
> 
> Hopefully you will consider becoming a supporting vendor at some point. Am sure many of us would like to hear more about your juices and creations!



@Hein501 I second what @Silver said. If your other juice (current and forthcoming) is as good as Cannoli, then they're going to be winners!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asif

Did u notice the bottle?

came out from the back of the shelf. 
Two Legends

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

Asif said:


> Did u notice the bottle?



It's a bit difficult to miss it @Asif 

That bottle was looong before my vaping time. How long ago?


----------



## Vilaishima

I have been on a DIY recipe that myself and Fornax made. It is a mango juice with mango, papaya, fuji apple, dragonfruit and a tiny bit of cactus but with no sweetener. It really turned out great!

I had finished the last of my incredible Craft Vapour Earnestly Hemingway on Tuesday. This is absolutely incredible but I have now resorted to only using it on my Tornado Nano as it fouls the coils and wicks in record time so using it with factory coils is not really economical.

Aside from more DIY I'll try in the next week I will be trying either Colossus or Leviathan.


----------



## Hooked

Vilaishima said:


> I have been on a DIY recipe that myself and Fornax made. It is a mango juice with mango, papaya, fuji apple, dragonfruit and a tiny bit of cactus but with no sweetener. It really turned out great!
> 
> I had finished the last of my incredible Craft Vapour Earnestly Hemingway on Tuesday. This is absolutely incredible but I have now resorted to only using it on my Tornado Nano as it fouls the coils and wicks in record time so using it with factory coils is not really economical.
> 
> Aside from more DIY I'll try in the next week I will be trying either Colossus or Leviathan.



@Vilaishima the cactus intrigues me. How does anyone know what cactus is supposed to taste like? It's not as if it's something we eat in reality


----------



## Hooked

Vilaishima said:


> I have been on a DIY recipe that myself and Fornax made. It is a mango juice with mango, papaya, fuji apple, dragonfruit and a tiny bit of cactus but with no sweetener. It really turned out great!
> 
> I had finished the last of my incredible Craft Vapour Earnestly Hemingway on Tuesday. This is absolutely incredible but I have now resorted to only using it on my Tornado Nano as it fouls the coils and wicks in record time so using it with factory coils is not really economical.
> 
> Aside from more DIY I'll try in the next week I will be trying either Colossus or Leviathan.



@Vilaishima the cactus intrigues me. How does anyone know what cactus is supposed to taste like? It's not as if it's something we eat in reality


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> @Vilaishima the cactus intrigues me. How does anyone know what cactus is supposed to taste like? It's not as if it's something we eat in reality


In order to get to know the cactus flavor, I mixed it at 4% as a stand alone. I now know why we do not eat it it in reality. I can however confirm that it resembles "light" aloe in taste, similar to the smell of a bruised cactus leaf. In mixing it is however used to impart a juiciness to a mix when used at low percentages. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Vape Hacker 808

Banana Milk Shake

My flavor of the day 

22-06-2018


----------



## vicTor

gold ducat


----------



## Hooked

I’ve revisited some of my coffees over the past few days, especially the ones which I didn’t like in the Pico. The following three are even worse in the iJust3!

Avalon – Rune: coffee biscuit, coupled with a smooth ice-cream
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/avalon-juice-reviews.t48535/

Oplus – Mocha Latte: based on espresso and milk, but with added chocolate
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/oplus-juice-reviews.t48606/

GQV – Caviar: frappé coffee with caramel & whipped cream
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/gq-e-liquid-reviews.t48125/
I can’t understand how GQV went so horribly wrong with Caviar, because their West Coast Frappe is out of this world! https://www.ecigssa.co.za/gq-e-liquid-reviews.t48125/

Majestic Vapor – Majestic Crème: 
a luxurious, delicious and crunchy biscuit that is rich in flavour with a smooth and silky chocolate, with a touch of coconut.
The hype is real! Just like a Romany Cream biscuit. Divine!!

Element Dripper Range – Crema
Not dripped, but vaped in iJust3. Delicious, creamy custard; more rich than sweet. Yummy yummy!!

Vape King – Vanilla Swirl
A basic sweet vanilla. Although I’ve never mentioned it, I vape it every day, as a bridge between flavours. I find that it refreshes the palate. Use 12mg or 18mg nic to compensate for all the other 3mg juice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig

Hooked said:


> I’ve revisited some of my coffees over the past few days, especially the ones which I didn’t like in the Pico. The following three are even worse in the iJust3!
> 
> Avalon – Rune: coffee biscuit, coupled with a smooth ice-cream
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/avalon-juice-reviews.t48535/
> 
> Oplus – Mocha Latte: based on espresso and milk, but with added chocolate
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/oplus-juice-reviews.t48606/
> 
> GQV – Caviar: frappé coffee with caramel & whipped cream
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/gq-e-liquid-reviews.t48125/
> I can’t understand how GQV went so horribly wrong with Caviar, because their West Coast Frappe is out of this world! https://www.ecigssa.co.za/gq-e-liquid-reviews.t48125/
> 
> Majestic Vapor – Majestic Crème:
> a luxurious, delicious and crunchy biscuit that is rich in flavour with a smooth and silky chocolate, with a touch of coconut.
> The hype is real! Just like a Romany Cream biscuit. Divine!!
> 
> Element Dripper Range – Crema
> Not dripped, but vaped in iJust3. Delicious, creamy custard; more rich than sweet. Yummy yummy!!
> 
> Vape King – Vanilla Swirl
> A basic sweet vanilla. Although I’ve never mentioned it, I vape it every day, as a bridge between flavours. I find that it refreshes the palate. Use 12mg or 18mg nic to compensate for all the other 3mg juice.


I need to test out Majestic Vapor – Majestic Crème. The description sounds great.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

Phillip Rocke - Crème de la Crème: aromatic hazelnut cream, with a mild hint of coffee
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/phillip-rocke-international.t47749/
Outstanding! Full, rich flavour

Emissary – Alpha: Toasted nutty corn, malty, full-cream milk, caramel, powdered sugar.
Pleasant flavour – can definitely taste nutty corn.

Vaping Birdy – Melon Shake: honeydew melon, vanilla ice cream, condensed milk.
Not ice cream, but ice!!! No taste but ice!! Horrid, for me!

Mike’s Mega Mixes – Noggy Rock: Custard and brandy milkshake
Not much flavour

All Day Vapes – Decadence: Rich dark chocolate cake with brandy & cherries
Good flavour! More brandy than Noggy Rock!


----------



## Room Fogger

Been vaping on some Pomcool from VKPrime, and will continue today and hopefully the week and the month. Great juice @Gizmo @Stroodlepuff ,you guys nailed in my opinion. Congrats on the new line as well as the other flavours in the range, wil give that a test as well.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

BBs back in circulation with my favorite from the RACC City Vapes - Masked Bandit










Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Paulies Gold Line – Coffee Shake
Still a WOW! WOW! WOW!
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/paulies-e-juice-juice-reviews.t19651/page-4

I paired Paulies Coffee Shake with a Romany Cream taste-a-like:
Majestic Vapour – Majestic Crème: “a luxurious, delicious and crunchy biscuit that is rich in flavour with a smooth and silky chocolate, with a touch of coconut”
What a winning combination!!!!

Vaping Birdy – Melon Shake: honeydew melon, vanilla ice cream, condensed milk.
Previously vaped it in iJust 3 and it was awful. Today I vaped it in the Pico and it’s very nice – soft flavour; tastes just like sweet-melon.

All Day Vapes: Mocha Ice-cream
Very good! Can taste the mocha and experience the coolness. Will be even better on a hot day. 

TKO – Lime Milk: lime milkshake
A light, slightly sweet flavour. Delicious and refreshing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## davedes

PK Ice - http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=pk-ice-mixed-fruit-ice-60ml

Strawberry doughnut- http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=jay-jays-strawberry-doughnut-60ml

Great juices!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

davedes said:


> PK Ice - http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=pk-ice-mixed-fruit-ice-60ml
> 
> Strawberry doughnut- http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=jay-jays-strawberry-doughnut-60ml
> 
> Great juices!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Thanks for that @davedes - I need to try out that PK Ice sometime...
Have noted it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Coil Empire – Ascended/Bread Pudding
Lovely soft, lightly-spiced flavour. Easily an ADV

Traditional Juice Co. – Black & Blue: pineapple and wild berries
Tried it a few times in the past, but still getting no taste out of it. Dud/old bottle?

The Coil Co. – Scotchies: butterscotch ice-cream
Yummy butterscotch; surprisingly no coolness which I had expected since it’s ice-cream.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Last night we had a power failure. Have had several of these recently. But that's another story...

Decided to pitstop the Petri under the LED backup lights and give the new *Majestic Creme *juice a try.

Saw @Sash at Saturday's launch of The Vape Industry's new shop and despite having the juice for a few days I was embarrassed to say to him I hadn't tried it yet 

First, a bit of a dry burn of the Smiley coils :






Fresh CB2 wick






Excitement was mounting 

And put in some of this new juice:






And?

*My word! It's delicious. *
Been a long time since I've had such a positive impression on the first few toots of a juice.

The chocolate in this is amazing! Not candy or artificial. Real tasty chocolate. And it's not too sweet. Like a decadent premium chocolate in my view. It's smooth and svelte and 'velvety'. Wow!

It's so tasty you can almost taste chocolate pieces in your mouth when vaping it.

I was so impressed I went to find a delicious choc chip cookie. I love these.






Even after eating one of these choc chip cookie biscuits and then having a vape, you can taste the chocolate decadence in the Majestic Creme vape.

Gosh it's gorgeous. And I'm not a big choc/biscuit/dessert vaper. Am enjoying this so much and it is surprising me. Well done @Sash - this juice is truly Majestic!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 4 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz

Silver said:


> Last night we had a power failure. Have had several of these recently. But that's another story...
> 
> Decided to pitstop the Petri under the LED backup lights and give the new *Majestic Creme *juice a try.
> 
> Saw @Sash at Saturday's launch of The Vape Industry's new shop and despite having the juice for a few days I was embarrassed to say to him I hadn't tried it yet
> 
> First, a bit of a dry burn of the Smiley coils :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh CB2 wick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excitement was mounting
> 
> And put in some of this new juice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> *My word! It's delicious. *
> Been a long time since I've had such a positive impression on the first few toots of a juice.
> 
> The chocolate in this is amazing! Not candy or artificial. Real tasty chocolate. And it's not too sweet. Like a decadent premium chocolate in my view. It's smooth and svelte and 'velvety'. Wow!
> 
> It's so tasty you can almost taste chocolate pieces in your mouth when vaping it.
> 
> I was so impressed I went to find a delicious choc chip cookie. I love these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even after eating one of these choc chip cookie biscuits and then having a vape, you can taste the chocolate decadence in the Majestic Creme vape.
> 
> Gosh it's gorgeous. And I'm not a big choc/biscuit/dessert vaper. Am enjoying this so much and it is surprising me. Well done @Sash - this juice is truly Majestic!!!


I recently got a sample from a friend (And am vaping it right now) of this and agree with your description on this too! Well done @Sash you guys did a awesome job with this one. its almost like eating a Romany cream!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sash

Silver said:


> Last night we had a power failure. Have had several of these recently. But that's another story...
> 
> Decided to pitstop the Petri under the LED backup lights and give the new *Majestic Creme *juice a try.
> 
> Saw @Sash at Saturday's launch of The Vape Industry's new shop and despite having the juice for a few days I was embarrassed to say to him I hadn't tried it yet
> 
> First, a bit of a dry burn of the Smiley coils :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh CB2 wick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excitement was mounting
> 
> And put in some of this new juice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> *My word! It's delicious. *
> Been a long time since I've had such a positive impression on the first few toots of a juice.
> 
> The chocolate in this is amazing! Not candy or artificial. Real tasty chocolate. And it's not too sweet. Like a decadent premium chocolate in my view. It's smooth and svelte and 'velvety'. Wow!
> 
> It's so tasty you can almost taste chocolate pieces in your mouth when vaping it.
> 
> I was so impressed I went to find a delicious choc chip cookie. I love these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even after eating one of these choc chip cookie biscuits and then having a vape, you can taste the chocolate decadence in the Majestic Creme vape.
> 
> Gosh it's gorgeous. And I'm not a big choc/biscuit/dessert vaper. Am enjoying this so much and it is surprising me. Well done @Sash - this juice is truly Majestic!!!



Wow thanks so much for the feedback @Silver I am happy you're enjoying it!
It was really great meeting you yesterday and having a chat.

See you soon!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sash

Dietz said:


> I recently got a sample from a friend (And am vaping it right now) of this and agree with your description on this too! Well done @Sash you guys did a awesome job with this one. its almost like eating a Romany cream!





Dietz said:


> I recently got a sample from a friend (And am vaping it right now) of this and agree with your description on this too! Well done @Sash you guys did a awesome job with this one. its almost like eating a Romany cream!


@Dietz Thank you for the compliment man im really happy that youre enjoying it too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some delicious Exclamation in the Spade!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Some delicious Exclamation in the Spade!
> View attachment 137397



I can’t wait to get my hands on this one. I managed to get a little tester from someone and this is some legit awesome sauce. It’s in the league of XXX and brain freeze but the fruits are more prominent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## pterblanche1

Well done Santuary eliquid. Another well balanced juice. Scavenger is sooo nice can stop vaping

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Paulie's Coffee Shake

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA

Nice Chocolatey vape that reminds me of Chocolate nesquick. not too sweet or too bitter, just right.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Vilaishima

DIY Lemon Tart - to me tastes exactly like Lemon Creams. Delicious!

DIY Apple-Cherry Cooler. I took a recipe from the forum, cannot remember who it was posted by, Cherry Menthol and added Fuji Apple. Fantastic!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> @Paulie's Coffee Shake
> View attachment 137446



And how is it @Rob Fisher ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Shipwreck – Conqueror: a bold and intoxicating coffee liqueur”
Review to follow on Wednesday.


Bumblebee - Milk tart
Previously in Pico – no flavour. Today in iJust 3 – Delicious, with subtle spice. @BumbleBee

Traditional Juice Co. – pineapple and berries: 
Nothing fantastic

Vape King – Black Forest Cake (house-brand)
Very tasty! 

All Day Vapes – Crème Brulee
Lovely soft flavour

Joose - Burfee: A delicacy – Indian sweet made with condensed milk, topped with almond and pistachio.
2nd try – still no flavour. I wonder if any Indians on the forum know the real Burfee? @Faiyaz Cheulkar?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hooked said:


> Joose - Burfee: A delicacy – Indian sweet made with condensed milk, topped with almond and pistachio.
> 2nd try – still no flavor. I wonder if any Indians on the forum know the real Burfee? @Faiyaz Cheulkar?


yes, not only indians but mostly everyone from the South Asian countries know what a burfee is. Its my favorite sweet. I saw some cheap copies of it being sold as "fudge" in some stores. The authentic ones are made from milk only with a little bit of cardamon for flavor, its difficult for me to explain the flavor, lets say its burst of milk in your mouth with a soft grainy texture.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> yes, not only indians but mostly everyone from the South Asian countries know what a burfee is. Its my favorite sweet. I saw some cheap copies of it being sold as "fudge" in some stores. The authentic ones are made from milk only with a little bit of cardamon for flavor, its difficult for me to explain the flavor, lets say its burst of milk in your mouth with a soft grainy texture.



@Faiyaz Cheulkar I'll give you my bottle of Burfee when I see you then - it will be interesting to hear your opinion!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

TKO – Coffee Time: “A steamy cup of all day Latte”
Review to follow …

Bumblebee – The King’s Breakfast: peanut butter, milk chocolate chips, banana cream
Wish this were my real breakfast!

Vapor Los Muertos – Tijuana: Tangy lime and strawberry cheesecake
The lime is certainly tangy, but there's no taste of strawberry.

Mr Hardwick’s – Mango Lassi
Previous time I found it to be too sweet, but in a different mod it’s very good!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Love the one-liners @Hooked
always interesting to read

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny

Vaping some of this Haywire Nic Salts, really tasty.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Waine

RayDeny said:


> Vaping some of this Haywire Nic Salts, really tasty.
> 
> View attachment 138310


I am struggling to find a Nic Salt that I can vape for longer than 2 days without becoming tired of the flavour. But this Haywire "twenty two" is enduringly enjoyable, I must admit. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Ballistic Black - Café Ohm Lé
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ballistic-black-juice-reviews.t51687/


Banggo Shake – Mango milkshake 
THE BEST!

Jam Monster – Strawberry: buttered toast with strawberry jam
Always delicious!

Vape Juice Africa – Marula
Lovely flavour!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

*Havana Nightz* by JOOSE-E-LIQZ in the *OL16*

Pure class. Both on the device and the juice.






Havana Nightz is a glorious tobacco juice. Not too strong, creamy and very tasty!

With my (admittedly slow) adventure into DIY and despite me not having much experience at it - it has given me a lot more appreciation for the great commercial juices out there.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

rOdEo

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> *Havana Nightz* by JOOSE-E-LIQZ in the *OL16*
> 
> Pure class. Both on the device and the juice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havana Nightz is a glorious tobacco juice. Not too strong, creamy and very tasty!
> 
> With my (admittedly slow) adventure into DIY and despite me not having much experience at it - it has given me a lot more appreciation for the great commercial juices out there.



You gotta try the TBCO Arabic Oasis 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Amir said:


> You gotta try the TBCO Arabic Oasis
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree, I only allow myself that indulgence over weekends! It would be too easy to just klap the whole bottle in one go. Arabic Oasis is the best one of the 3 imho and that coffee taste is amazing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> Ballistic Black - Café Ohm Lé
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ballistic-black-juice-reviews.t51687/
> 
> 
> Banggo Shake – Mango milkshake
> THE BEST!
> 
> Jam Monster – Strawberry: buttered toast with strawberry jam
> Always delicious!
> 
> Vape Juice Africa – Marula
> Lovely flavour!


@Hooked where is the Marula juice from please, I’m looking for something like this, want to go “bos” for a bit. I tried Uncle ?Google but no luck, so please share the origin to enable the rest of us to enjoy a bit as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> You gotta try the TBCO Arabic Oasis
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks for the reminder @Amir 
Almost picked up a bottle at the launch of The Vape Industry but i think they only had 3mg at the time
Its on my to buy list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Room Fogger said:


> I agree, I only allow myself that indulgence over weekends! It would be too easy to just klap the whole bottle in one go. Arabic Oasis is the best one of the 3 imho and that coffee taste is amazing.



I throw it in the Bliss with fresh wicks on special occasions and man does it go down a treat. It’s a complex, warming, fulfilling vape 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> @Hooked where is the Marula juice from please, I’m looking for something like this, want to go “bos” for a bit. I tried Uncle ?Google but no luck, so please share the origin to enable the rest of us to enjoy a bit as well.



@Room Fogger It's made by and bought from Vape Juice SA - reasonable prices, free shipping if you buy 3 or more juices and such a friendly guy to deal with too. Their juices are for sale at certain outlets, so check the website - perhaps there's one near you. I had mine shipped and no problems. I've bought others flavours from them too but I haven't tried them yet. Enjoy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Thanks for the reminder @Amir
> Almost picked up a bottle at the launch of The Vape Industry but i think they only had 3mg at the time
> Its on my to buy list



@Silver I don't think it's available at higher than 3mg. I bought from The House of Vape and they also had only 3mg.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Silver I don't think it's available at higher than 3mg. I bought from The House of Vape and they also had only 3mg.



Ya I saw that
But I did see it this morning on Sir Vape's website in 6mg
My Sir Vape list is needing some attention.... (Squid DB, that juice, maybe a Breeze 2.... and so it goes... )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Ya I saw that
> But I did see it this morning on Sir Vape's website in 6mg
> My Sir Vape list is needing some attention.... (Squid DB, that juice, maybe a Breeze 2.... and so it goes... )



Wait for the exclamation juice for a well rounded complete haul 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> @Room Fogger It's made by and bought from Vape Juice SA - reasonable prices, free shipping if you buy 3 or more juices and such a friendly guy to deal with too. Their juices are for sale at certain outlets, so check the website - perhaps there's one near you. I had mine shipped and no problems. I've bought others flavours from them too but I haven't tried them yet. Enjoy!


Thank you, found the site, browsing beginning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vilaishima

Wolder Wonders - Colossus. 
They describe it as hazelnut biscotti dipped in caffe latte which is exactly what it tastes like. I am really enjoying this tremendously. Goes down extremely well with a cup of coffee.

DIY Strawberry Milkshake. It started of as a variation of Mustard Milk but I could only find CAP equivalent Sweet Strawberry and Vanilla Bean Ice Cream whereas the original recipe calls for TFA. The vanilla turned out to be way too strong and all but completely drowned out the strawberry flavour. I ended up more than doubling the strawberry and halving the vanilla bean and then added a small quantity of Super Sweet and Artic Menthol. Now it really hits the spot!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Ya I saw that
> But I did see it this morning on Sir Vape's website in 6mg
> My Sir Vape list is needing some attention.... (Squid DB, that juice, maybe a Breeze 2.... and so it goes... )



Go on ... treat yourself! What is Squid DB?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

Silver said:


> *Havana Nightz* by JOOSE-E-LIQZ in the *OL16*
> 
> Pure class. Both on the device and the juice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havana Nightz is a glorious tobacco juice. Not too strong, creamy and very tasty!
> 
> With my (admittedly slow) adventure into DIY and despite me not having much experience at it - it has given me a lot more appreciation for the great commercial juices out there.


Silver.... I saw this same brand in Nic Salts. Now that you approve, I may give it a try. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> Go on ... treat yourself! What is Squid DB?


Squid Double Barrel mod. Awesome piece of equipment.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Vilaishima said:


> Wolder Wonders - Colossus.
> They describe it as hazelnut biscotti dipped in caffe latte which is exactly what it tastes like. I am really enjoying this tremendously. Goes down extremely well with a cup of coffee.
> 
> Aha!!!!! Thanks for this info @Vilaishima - I'll add it to
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125


----------



## Ruwaid

Amir said:


> I throw it in the Bliss with fresh wicks on special occasions and man does it go down a treat. It’s a complex, warming, fulfilling vape
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Amir @Room Fogger hows that juice at sub-ohm levels? Or is it better on lower power?


----------



## Room Fogger

Ruwaid said:


> @Amir @Room Fogger hows that juice at sub-ohm levels? Or is it better on lower power?


I haven’t really tried it at sub ohm, but I get great taste at 18 w on a 1 ohm coil. It is really smooth and lots of flavour, so I think you should be able to go low! I can’t see why not, but it is a strong flavour, so go slow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Ruwaid said:


> @Amir @Room Fogger hows that juice at sub-ohm levels? Or is it better on lower power?



The bliss runs a hadaly with a .3 ohm FSA from @smilelykumeenit and it’s really intense in your face kinda flavor. It’s magical really. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Ruwaid

@Amir @Room Fogger Thank you...coffee and tobacco...what more could you ask for

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny

My main vaping bliss today was Cactus punch 40mg salt Nic on the skydrop MTL setup and lemon Crack 6mg on the restricted DTL Skyline. Both flavor profiles are so weird thay just work.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KarlDP

Enjoying some Dr. C Soda Coil Elixir from Wiener Vape Co today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## KapteinSM

the good stuff...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I managed to steal a bottle of the next juice in the Punctuation Juice Line from @Sir Vape. This one is ? or Question Mark and is a Pineapple Fruity Juice. I also picked up a little VooPoo POD device and this I really like because I can do a restricted DL hit with it and you get refillable PODS and I bought a few so I can put different juices in each POD and test juices.

If you like Pineapple you gonna smaak this one stukkend!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> Thank you, found the site, browsing beginning.



@Room Fogger I'm interested in which juices you ordered and what you think of them once you've tried them. Let us know...

I've tried the Marula (love it!!) and Rhino - ouch! sour - as promised!


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> @Room Fogger I'm interested in which juices you ordered and what you think of them once you've tried them. Let us know...
> 
> I've tried the Marula (love it!!) and Rhino - ouch! sour - as promised!


Haven’t ordered yet, but planning is ongoing. Have to make sure I have something left for Vapecon as well, but it looks good. Now to figure out what I want to try first!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

*VAPBUCCO Sweet Nuts *in the Hadaly

First time vaping the VAPBUCCO juices and I am embarrassed! Got them many moons ago from @KieranD. This is a Vape Cartel line of tobacco juices 

Decided to try the Sweet Nuts first.






Wow, such a lovely tobacco taste. It's a mildish woody type of tobacco with a sweetish nutty taste. But great balance between tobacco and sweet. Not too sweet. Premium feel and refined.

Am enjoying this on first vape!

Why didn't I try this earlier? At least it steeped for many months. Lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> *VAPBUCCO Sweet Nuts *in the Hadaly
> 
> First time vaping the VAPBUCCO juices and I am embarrassed! Got them many moons ago from @KieranD. This is a Vape Cartel line of tobacco juices
> 
> Decided to try the Sweet Nuts first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, such a lovely tobacco taste. It's a mildish woody type of tobacco with a sweetish nutty taste. But great balance between tobacco and sweet. Not too sweet. Premium feel and refined.
> 
> Am enjoying this on first vape!
> 
> Why didn't I try this earlier? At least it steeped for many months. Lol.



I like your comments @Silver. I see a few more peeps are now commenting on the juice which they vaped, instead of just giving the name. Hope everyone will do so!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> I like your comments @Silver. I see a few more peeps are now commenting on the juice which they vaped, instead of just giving the name. Hope everyone will do so!



Thanks @Hooked 
I fully agree with that. People should at least share what the juice tastes like, even of its just one sentence. Adds so much value to the reader and makes it way more interesting!
I love reading all your comments about the juices you are trying
Wish i could write comprehensive reviews on all the juices I vape but now and then a few comments will have to suffice


----------



## vicTor

soho

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

*Majestic Creme* from @Sash in the Petri V2 RDA with @smilelykumeenit coils.

Doesn't get much tastier than this. My gosh, amazes me every time I try this juice how close it tastes to delicious chocolate biscuits.

Perfect Sunday afternoon treat...

Majestic juice indeed!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Thanks @Hooked
> I fully agree with that. People should at least share what the juice tastes like, even of its just one sentence. Adds so much value to the reader and makes it way more interesting!
> I love reading all your comments about the juices you are trying
> Wish i could write comprehensive reviews on all the juices I vape but now and then a few comments will have to suffice



@Silver Just a sentence or two is more than enough. I've been very busy lately so haven't been posting on this thread but things are lightening up now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

*VAPBUCCO Honey & Vanilla*

In the Hadaly






This one is also very nice. Much milder and lighter than the Sweet Nuts in the same range.

Very mild tobacco and can taste the sweetness which must be the honey. Not prominent though. I'm not a big fan of vanilla but it's very mild in this. I get a bit of a vanilla creaminess on the exhale and aftertaste.

This juice is nice. But it's very mild. Far less bold and much less rich than Sweet Nuts. Actually it's like a dessert type of juice with a slight tobacco in the background. Nevertheless I am enjoying it after the first few hours.

PS - Hadaly is a great RDA - getting very good flavour from it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> *VAPBUCCO Honey & Vanilla*
> 
> In the Hadaly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is also very nice. Much milder and lighter than the Sweet Nuts in the same range.
> 
> Very mild tobacco and can taste the sweetness which must be the honey. Not prominent though. I'm not a big fan of vanilla but it's very mild in this. I get a bit of a vanilla creaminess on the exhale and aftertaste.
> 
> This juice is nice. But it's very mild. Far less bold and much less rich than Sweet Nuts. Actually it's like a dessert type of juice with a slight tobacco in the background. Nevertheless I am enjoying it after the first few hours.
> 
> PS - Hadaly is a great RDA - getting very good flavour from it.


Just wait until you get to the Rum & Maple

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> Just wait until you get to the Rum & Maple



Thanks @BumbleBee 
That one is next!
Am not a big fan of the taste of rum - but I will certainly try it and report back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Hello mom, Hello dad, I'm your ch.. ch.. ch.. ch.. ch.. ch..




Nice strong cherry candy vape. 

If you like cherries (the eating kind, not the ones in Rob's Lounge) then this is a must try.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## RoSsIkId

Trying to finish my tank of havana nightz so i can rewick and try TBCO Havana dark

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

RoSsIkId said:


> Trying to finish my tank of havana nightz so i can rewick and try TBCO Havana dark


Your going to like it, but do yourself a favour and get the Arabic Oasis, it is breathtaking.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz

Just finished my last Doug's Awesome sauce that I got from @Faiyaz Cheulkar (Thanks Bud!!) and have also been having some of @Tashy Bacco in between everything else

Now enjoying some of this weird joose - Brand name Widow

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## SHiBBY

Been working my way through the Unicorn Milk clone I made which is slowly coming into it's element after spending many hours in the ultrasonic cleaner. Tonight I'm brewing up some Blue Milk to see if it works out, then I'll probably do a big batch towards the end of the week so that I can leave some in the closet to steep for a while. I'm really holding thumbs that the recipe is solid!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz

SHiBBY said:


> Been working my way through the Unicorn Milk clone I made which is slowly coming into it's element after spending many hours in the ultrasonic cleaner. Tonight I'm brewing up some Blue Milk to see if it works out, then I'll probably do a big batch towards the end of the week so that I can leave some in the closet to steep for a while. I'm really holding thumbs that the recipe is solid!


Whos recipe are you going for on the Blue milk?


----------



## SHiBBY

Dietz said:


> Whos recipe are you going for on the Blue milk?



I've got 2 of them, one which was said to be a TKO clone with some WS23 I believe and another without it shared on this here fine forum. I do not have CLY bubblegum though so I'm going to see if I can make a CAP or TFA version work instead. If that doesn't work I'm going to pull out the bubblegum and chuck a strawberry in one bottle, banana in the other and see if I can get some of the other Steri Stumpie flavours to work. I just want to make as many Steri Stumpie flavours as possible, let it steep mooi and then cash in major brownie points with the wife  She loves Steri Stumpie, as do I.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima

Got some Pretzel Shack Cinnamon Coated tonight.

Not sure I would have been able to tell what flavour it was if I did not have the bottle Infront of me. What I can say is that it is truly delightful!

It smells sweet but does not really taste sweet at all. It has a rich bread-pudding like taste without the sweetness with a mild lingering cinnamon aftertaste. Really, really tasty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Over the last two or three days I've been trying out the last of the three tobaccoes I had in the *VAPBUCCO *range

This one is *Rum & Maple*







It's a lovely vape. The tobacco isn't strong, quite mild. I get a very mild rum type of taste and something slightly sweet. It's very refined and has a premium feel to it. Not bold or in your face. Gentle and very well balanced. Flavours are quite light. Mellow type of vape for me.

It leaves a tobacco aftertaste for quite a long time and a slight tingle on the tongue. Leaves my mouth a bit dry after vaping it for a while. 

Have enjoyed it quite a lot. Not my wife though, she says the second hand vapour smells terrible. (Got me in trouble a few times, lol) Hard to gauge that when you're vaping it yourself though.

I'd say I enjoyed this one the most of the three. The Sweet Nuts was a bit too sweet and nutty. The Honey and Vanilla was nice but a bit too mild on the tobacco side. This one is nice - a good mix of tobacco and the other flavours. Not hardcore enough though and I find myself wanting a bit more tobacco and kick, but that's just me.

Was dripping it in the Hadaly - with a simple single NI80 26g coil at about 30 Watts. Great flavour yet again from this atty.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver

*LIT Sidechick* in the Skyline.

A bit nicced up to about 9mg and with some extra Menthol added.

What a juice. Have been vaping it for a few months now and I love it. The pear and litchi work so wel in this.

Refreshing, icy and so tasty...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## SHiBBY

Took the wife for a lekker bike ride around the Durbanville hills wine farms today and tried my best to finish off the last of the bubblegum milk in order to start klapping the new strawb version, but alas, I could not. Still have like 10ml left then Im throwing a new alien and some fresh fibers in that recurve!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

First time for me with one of the *VK Prime* juices

This one is called *POMCOOL*

I don't usually load a new juice in a tank but I rewicked the Dvarw and it looked good so I thought what the heck, lets put this new juice in. Got this juice a while back and have been meaning to try it.






Wowee , what a delightful refreshing juice!

It has a cool mild raspberry taste with a sherbety type of fizz to it. It's a pleasant taste. Berries and raspberry is what I get. A bit candyish but nice. Not cold but cool.

Not bold. Lightly flavoured. Mellow. Well balanced.

I find it tasty and morish. Licking my lips on occasion to taste the berries. Makes me want to vape more. Good sign.

Nice aftertaste and quite refreshing.

Am impressed on the first vaping session. Will vape it more and see how it goes.

Congrats @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo. What a lovely juice!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> First time for me with one of the *VK Prime* juices
> 
> This one is called *POMCOOL*
> 
> I don't usually load a new juice in a tank but I rewicked the Dvarw and it looked good so I thought what the heck, lets put this new juice in. Got this juice a while back and have been meaning to try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wowee , what a delightful refreshing juice!
> 
> It has a cool mild raspberry taste with a sherbety type of fizz to it. It's a pleasant taste. Berries and raspberry is what I get. A bit candyish but nice. Not cold but cool.
> 
> Not bold. Lightly flavoured. Mellow. Well balanced.
> 
> I find it tasty and morish. Licking my lips on occasion to taste the berries. Makes me want to vape more. Good sign.
> 
> Nice aftertaste and quite refreshing.
> 
> Am impressed on the first vaping session. Will vape it more and see how it goes.
> 
> Congrats @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo. What a lovely juice!




Thanks for this @Silver . I was thinking of trying it but the name put me off, as I thought it might be too "cool" i.e. a menthol-type of cool, but it seems that it isn't. On my To Buy List it goes!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> Thanks for this @Silver . I was thinking of trying it but the name put me off, as I thought it might be too "cool" i.e. a menthol-type of cool, but it seems that it isn't. On my To Buy List it goes!



Ya, go for it, not cool at all
Then again, me saying that is probably not that helpful. Lol

Only kidding, its cool in the sense that its light and refreshing - but not cold

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

Silver said:


> First time for me with one of the *VK Prime* juices
> 
> This one is called *POMCOOL*
> 
> I don't usually load a new juice in a tank but I rewicked the Dvarw and it looked good so I thought what the heck, lets put this new juice in. Got this juice a while back and have been meaning to try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wowee , what a delightful refreshing juice!
> 
> It has a cool mild raspberry taste with a sherbety type of fizz to it. It's a pleasant taste. Berries and raspberry is what I get. A bit candyish but nice. Not cold but cool.
> 
> Not bold. Lightly flavoured. Mellow. Well balanced.
> 
> I find it tasty and morish. Licking my lips on occasion to taste the berries. Makes me want to vape more. Good sign.
> 
> Nice aftertaste and quite refreshing.
> 
> Am impressed on the first vaping session. Will vape it more and see how it goes.
> 
> Congrats @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo. What a lovely juice!



Thanks for the kind words Silver! This is our best seller from the VK Prime range!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Ya, go for it, not cool at all
> Then again, me saying that is probably not that helpful. Lol
> 
> Only kidding, its cool in the sense that its light and refreshing - but not cold[/QUO
> 
> Will definitely try it. That's what I like about @Blends of Distinction IcePop range - also cool and refreshing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Gizmo said:


> Thanks for the kind words Silver! This is our best seller from the VK Prime range!


The reason is that it is a great juice @Gizmo , congrats to you and the mixer crowd. I am savouring mine as my treat, especially over weekends, but this is a definate winner.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Howard

Heya,
I was asked by a member to write a review or post on this segment, so strap in..
The following is only an opinion, and is based solely on personal experience, not preference or brand promoting, even bias. I'd prefer normally for someone else to give me street-cred / intro, to estbl why I qualify to say what I have found, but that's why Google is there.. (my credentials and exp)

That said; Tasting might be thought of as: Stick it in the hole, chew, swallow and criticise. But a good taster should try and invision what the maker / producer wanted to achieve, and share w the recipient. There's a few parameters which cannot be measured: Quality, value, balance etc. These a based on preference and very controversial; yet Good remains Good, even flawless beyond preference. 
Do not discard personal ability or talent (olfactory sharpness - some ppl better than others) & vocabulary to express what you perceive and clearly translate it into distinct descriptive categories. 
What I'm trying to say is: How deep you wanna go is totally upto you! But don't be the one to slander Vape juice brands because you are ignorant towards what was intended, or which market it was intended for. Or perhaps you have a blind nose, or deaf palate. Tasting is fun, and you will never like everything. But you'll learn something everytime you experience a new thing..

Now for some examples:
Nasty Juice - I've tried most of the flavours. It's a 7/10 for me. Why you might ask? It's rated tops! Yes, but if you taste 1000 over a wknd, fresh, light and fruity tends to seduce.. It is a great smoke when you smoke alot, and those menthol-eucalyp picks you up and does not saturate your nose n palate. It does not have long follow-through, but distinct robust, upfront fruit for the beginner to identify, but not really depth when you're the experienced taster looking for complexity and no overt flavour that makes you feel like avoiding that flav for the nxt decade.
A good experience leaves you to want more, rather than you saying: "I've had enough." If something is in balance, no one thing stands out above the other. Plus, there's no off-odors or bitter, rancid, oxidative (when left open for extended periods, or eg. Rust or browning of an apple & that half btl wine in ur fridge) or fowl mousy, ammonia etc.
Purity and clarity of your flavours makes most smile, and off odors brings "the face".
The Germans say - "you feast w the eyes"; the Bible says: "The ears tastes words, like the palate taste food". Make sure you have standards because unlike USA having an FDA, I think Vaping SA should have a VDA to ensure certain prod does not hit the market.

Hope this brightened ur Cloud  Loads of info, Yes, but nxt time i can keep it fresher, because not all are calibrated to connoisseur -status like a sommelier.. Next time I'll break down my nectar lying infront of me w some wacky-backy comparisons. (Was an avid giggle twig enthusiast in my youth, where it remained..)
Taste the Rainbow!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

What did I Vape MTL today or should I say vape every day Twisp should really make these in bigger bottles the 20 ml thing is a pain. Really love this juice I think it has MSG in it one puff and I want more two Twisp kiosks did not have stock today hope they do not remove this from the market

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 140553


Uncle @Rob Fisher @Oupa should just open a factory in your garage it will make it easier for you both.


----------



## RainstormZA

Remixed my own recipe on the Peppermint Crisp Chocolate Bar clone, it definitely needs a week to steep to cool down the nic harshness.

Added more cap double chocolate and there's definitely an improvement in the chocolate flavour blending with the mint as should be.

2% Cap cool mint
2% Cap sweet cream
1% double chocolate.

Steep for a week.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi

Howard said:


> It is a great smoke when you smoke alot,



Don't think you should smoke it. Maybe try to vape it?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Adephi said:


> Don't think you should smoke it. Maybe try to vape it?


Agreed. Smoking it is bad fer ya

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Nicholas De Villiers

Would have to say that my all day vape is Flavair madmango what a great juice. Could be a bit colder for me though


----------



## SHiBBY

Finally powered through the bottle of bubblegum milk I made and loaded up the new strawberry remix, which is fantastic. Not quite there yet (I'm thinking 2% VBIC will do the trick), but super tasty nonetheless on my Pulse 80W - Recurve setup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher @Oupa should just open a factory in your garage it will make it easier for you both.



We are talking about laying a pipeline from CT... would make life a lot easier!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Howard said:


> Heya,
> I was asked by a member to write a review or post on this segment, so strap in..
> The following is only an opinion, and is based solely on personal experience, not preference or brand promoting, even bias. I'd prefer normally for someone else to give me street-cred / intro, to estbl why I qualify to say what I have found, but that's why Google is there.. (my credentials and exp)
> 
> That said; Tasting might be thought of as: Stick it in the hole, chew, swallow and criticise. But a good taster should try and invision what the maker / producer wanted to achieve, and share w the recipient. There's a few parameters which cannot be measured: Quality, value, balance etc. These a based on preference and very controversial; yet Good remains Good, even flawless beyond preference.
> Do not discard personal ability or talent (olfactory sharpness - some ppl better than others) & vocabulary to express what you perceive and clearly translate it into distinct descriptive categories.
> What I'm trying to say is: How deep you wanna go is totally upto you! But don't be the one to slander Vape juice brands because you are ignorant towards what was intended, or which market it was intended for. Or perhaps you have a blind nose, or deaf palate. Tasting is fun, and you will never like everything. But you'll learn something everytime you experience a new thing..
> 
> Now for some examples:
> Nasty Juice - I've tried most of the flavours. It's a 7/10 for me. Why you might ask? It's rated tops! Yes, but if you taste 1000 over a wknd, fresh, light and fruity tends to seduce.. It is a great smoke when you smoke alot, and those menthol-eucalyp picks you up and does not saturate your nose n palate. It does not have long follow-through, but distinct robust, upfront fruit for the beginner to identify, but not really depth when you're the experienced taster looking for complexity and no overt flavour that makes you feel like avoiding that flav for the nxt decade.
> A good experience leaves you to want more, rather than you saying: "I've had enough." If something is in balance, no one thing stands out above the other. Plus, there's no off-odors or bitter, rancid, oxidative (when left open for extended periods, or eg. Rust or browning of an apple & that half btl wine in ur fridge) or fowl mousy, ammonia etc.
> Purity and clarity of your flavours makes most smile, and off odors brings "the face".
> The Germans say - "you feast w the eyes"; the Bible says: "The ears tastes words, like the palate taste food". Make sure you have standards because unlike USA having an FDA, I think Vaping SA should have a VDA to ensure certain prod does not hit the market.
> 
> Hope this brightened ur Cloud  Loads of info, Yes, but nxt time i can keep it fresher, because not all are calibrated to connoisseur -status like a sommelier.. Next time I'll break down my nectar lying infront of me w some wacky-backy comparisons. (Was an avid giggle twig enthusiast in my youth, where it remained..)
> Taste the Rainbow!


 
Honestly the wisest words I have heard regarding E-juice in a while...
You da MAN


----------



## Vaporator00

Taruto - Yami Vapor and some Amazing Mango from Naked100

Not at all what I expected from either of the flavor notes


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Vaporator00 said:


> Taruto - Yami Vapor and some Amazing Mango from Naked100
> 
> Not at all what I expected from either of the flavor notes


Taruto by far by far my fav juice right now!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Howard

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Honestly the wisest words I have heard regarding E-juice in a while...
> You da MAN



Thanks *blushing*. Honesty is da best policy.  Much appreciated,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporator00

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Taruto by far by far my fav juice right now!!!!



Think I'll have to give it some time to swing me. Finding it very sweet and "spicy",not like the custard/egg tart I'm familiar with. Not too bad though


----------



## Bread rabbit

I vaped liqua cherries 6mg nic in a black 75w pico

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Howard said:


> Heya,
> I was asked by a member to write a review or post on this segment, so strap in..
> The following is only an opinion, and is based solely on personal experience, not preference or brand promoting, even bias. I'd prefer normally for someone else to give me street-cred / intro, to estbl why I qualify to say what I have found, but that's why Google is there.. (my credentials and exp)
> 
> That said; Tasting might be thought of as: Stick it in the hole, chew, swallow and criticise. But a good taster should try and invision what the maker / producer wanted to achieve, and share w the recipient. There's a few parameters which cannot be measured: Quality, value, balance etc. These a based on preference and very controversial; yet Good remains Good, even flawless beyond preference.
> Do not discard personal ability or talent (olfactory sharpness - some ppl better than others) & vocabulary to express what you perceive and clearly translate it into distinct descriptive categories.
> What I'm trying to say is: How deep you wanna go is totally upto you! But don't be the one to slander Vape juice brands because you are ignorant towards what was intended, or which market it was intended for. Or perhaps you have a blind nose, or deaf palate. Tasting is fun, and you will never like everything. But you'll learn something everytime you experience a new thing..
> 
> Now for some examples:
> Nasty Juice - I've tried most of the flavours. It's a 7/10 for me. Why you might ask? It's rated tops! Yes, but if you taste 1000 over a wknd, fresh, light and fruity tends to seduce.. It is a great smoke when you smoke alot, and those menthol-eucalyp picks you up and does not saturate your nose n palate. It does not have long follow-through, but distinct robust, upfront fruit for the beginner to identify, but not really depth when you're the experienced taster looking for complexity and no overt flavour that makes you feel like avoiding that flav for the nxt decade.
> A good experience leaves you to want more, rather than you saying: "I've had enough." If something is in balance, no one thing stands out above the other. Plus, there's no off-odors or bitter, rancid, oxidative (when left open for extended periods, or eg. Rust or browning of an apple & that half btl wine in ur fridge) or fowl mousy, ammonia etc.
> Purity and clarity of your flavours makes most smile, and off odors brings "the face".
> The Germans say - "you feast w the eyes"; the Bible says: "The ears tastes words, like the palate taste food". Make sure you have standards because unlike USA having an FDA, I think Vaping SA should have a VDA to ensure certain prod does not hit the market.
> 
> Hope this brightened ur Cloud  Loads of info, Yes, but nxt time i can keep it fresher, because not all are calibrated to connoisseur -status like a sommelier.. Next time I'll break down my nectar lying infront of me w some wacky-backy comparisons. (Was an avid giggle twig enthusiast in my youth, where it remained..)
> Taste the Rainbow!



Oh my vape! I'll be too scared to write another of my amateur coffee reviews after this! I battle to find the vocab!

Give us a Google link to your experience @Howard? I'm not doubting you - I'm just curious!


----------



## daniel craig

Awesome write up @Howard


----------



## Howard

Hooked said:


> Oh my vape! I'll be too scared to write another of my amateur coffee reviews after this! I battle to find the vocab!
> 
> Give us a Google link to your experience @Howard? I'm not doubting you - I'm just curious!



Baa-haa..! That's really funny 
Just Giggle my name n surname.. Something will pop up (I've bn around the proverbial block for a 35yr young..) Did my hobby during day, and work at night, and spare time stuffs.. Figured life's short. Now i rest


----------



## Howard

Howard said:


> Baa-haa..! That's really funny
> Just Giggle my name n surname.. Something will pop up (I've bn around the proverbial block for a 35yr young..) Did my hobby during day, and work at night, and spare time stuffs.. Figured life's short. Now i rest


 
Um, had to Goog myself to see what pop's up.. Perhaps add in 'wine judge' in search as well to narrow the field a bietjie..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Next tankful of *VK Prime PomCool* in the Dvarw

'Thumper' and the Evod looking on in the background not too impressed with the situation. Lol.







Enjoying this juice more and more. It's subtle yet very tasty. It's strange. I don't normally like anything that has a candyish slant but this is different. Very well balanced and sophisticated in a sense. It's definitely morish. And refreshing.

At 6mg I am also probably reaching for it more often to get more 

Dvarw is still purring like a champ. Getting great flavour.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Bulldog

Nice @Silver but don't neglect Thumper and Evod to much  . Chose this for my juice on the Vape King giveaway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Bulldog said:


> Nice @Silver but don't neglect Thumper and Evod to much  . Chose this for my juice on the Vape King giveaway.



Thanks @Bulldog 
I appreciate that. But I wont be neglecting Thumper or Evod at all.
I also just refilled Thumper with a nice strong Blackbird Blend - about 20-24mg.
Thumper gives me the best MTL tobacco vape and she is rock solid.

Evod accompanied me today out and about on a walk with the fam.

The Dvarw has a loooooong way to go to get the level of respect I have for Thumper and the Evod. It's behind the other two by a few years! But so far so good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

PS - @Bulldog - good choice on the Pomcool for the giveaway - I think you will like it...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Howard said:


> Baa-haa..! That's really funny
> Just Giggle my name n surname.. Something will pop up (I've bn around the proverbial block for a 35yr young..) Did my hobby during day, and work at night, and spare time stuffs.. Figured life's short. Now i rest



What's your surname? Noob Vaper? That is a Giggle!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Howard

Booysen..
Built my very first proper setup today. Got a wismec Inde duo monster today. I think I've bn fooling around upto this point!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Howard said:


> Booysen..
> Built my very first proper setup today. Got a wismec Inde duo monster today. I think I've bn fooling around upto this point!!



Congrats @Howard - that's great
Wishing you well with it!!


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Congrats @Howard - that's great
> Wishing you well with it!!


----------



## Hooked

Howard said:


> Booysen..
> Built my very first proper setup today. Got a wismec Inde duo monster today. I think I've bn fooling around upto this point!!



@Howard we usually mention the juice which we vaped on this thread - do tell!


----------



## Hooked

Phillip Rocke (Int) – Crème de la Crème
Superb! Finishing off the last drops in the bottle…
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/phillip-rocke-international.t47749/

eCiggies (Local) – Vapor Dragon (another of eCiggies’ coffees)
Review to follow shortly …

Freeman – Cococaine (Int) : A very crunchy, delicious cookie topped with toasted coconut.
Can certainly taste the coconut – and smell it too in the mod. Very nice.
Amusing sales pitch – I have yet to experience crunchiness in juice lol

Bumblebee(Local) – Milk Tart @BumbleBee
I couldn’t taste this juice when I vaped it in the Pico, but in the iJust 3 it’s absolutely delicious!

Killer (Int) – Passion Fruit
Wow! An explosion of flavour!!

It’s cold, wet and windy here in CT, so this evening I think a chocolate biscuit or two would go down well - and what better than Majestic Vapour (Local) – Majestic Crème? Pure yumminess! @Sash

High Nic:
Vape King (Local) – Vanilla Swirl 18mg
I just love this juice! It brings out the subtlety of vanilla without killing it with sweetness. Perfect! @Stroodlepuff
I always have a puff or two of vanilla when I change flavours and sometimes even while vaping the same flavour To me, it refreshes the palate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Very underrated juice this.

The profile describe it as Lemon cream or Fruit Loops.

Definitely Lemon Cream with lots of icing. And surprisingly not a lot of sweetner.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Carnival

Vaping Tempestus Ice by Emissary - "A simple yet refreshing glass of tropical fruit punch, with notes of creamy guava, tart grapefruit, litchi and vibrant pineapple - cooled off with a nice hit of ice!"

It's an awesome juice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival

Hooked said:


> Killer (Int) – Passion Fruit
> Wow! An explosion of flavour!!



I might try this juice sometime!  And seeing as you really like it, if I end up not enjoying it I'll just send you the bottle lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Carnival said:


> Vaping Tempestus Ice by Emissary - "A simple yet refreshing glass of tropical fruit punch, with notes of creamy guava, tart grapefruit, litchi and vibrant pineapple - cooled off with a nice hit of ice!"
> 
> It's an awesome juice!



Just the thing for you @Carnival!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Silver said:


> PS - @Bulldog - good choice on the Pomcool for the giveaway - I think you will like it...


_I agree. Its awsome....Reminds me of Berry Blow Do Ice a bit_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Vaping on a Blitzen with Dual Core Fused Clapton at 0.19 ohms.
Pancake Man 3MG
Wismec rx300 Regulated Mod
HIGH POWER SETUP. FEELING LIKE I NEED IT!!!!


----------



## Howard

@Hooked - Thanks & sorry.. Bn playing around the past few days w building diff setups on this new deck. Ive never rolled my own coils b4, nor built anything complex, nor have i truely pushed my mod to its full potential. But I've got it down, yay.

Bn vaping a smorgasbord:: Vapetasia - killer custard strawberry. Coz im a fruit-guy, not lactic, heavy, xplosive.. Subtle generally. To be honest, this flav taste more pineapple express.. But juicy and fresh.
Also:: Loaded - cran-apple. Yumm n crisp, slight floral overtones, and seabreeze effect. 
Also- Popcornmans cupcake. I like the nutty notes w caramel vanilla essences lingering on back palate. 

Quite the experience to see what Jaybo achieves w engineering ! 
Keep on keeping on guyzes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Howard said:


> @Hooked - Thanks & sorry.. Bn playing around the past few days w building diff setups on this new deck. Ive never rolled my own coils b4, nor built anything complex, nor have i truely pushed my mod to its full potential. But I've got it down, yay.
> 
> Bn vaping a smorgasbord:: Vapetasia - killer custard strawberry. Coz im a fruit-guy, not lactic, heavy, xplosive.. Subtle generally. To be honest, this flav taste more pineapple express.. But juicy and fresh.
> Also:: Loaded - cran-apple. Yumm n crisp, slight floral overtones, and seabreeze effect.
> Also- Popcornmans cupcake. I like the nutty notes w caramel vanilla essences lingering on back palate.
> 
> Quite the experience to see what Jaybo achieves w engineering !
> Keep on keeping on guyzes!



I like your descriptions @Howard!


----------



## StompieZA

Pulled out a month steeped *Pebble Cream Bronuts* (DIY) which is epic, Smooth and just perfect!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Howard

Bit geek(y).. But i find alot of ppl who struggle to translate or articulate what they taste or smell, and then put it in words that their neighbour can understand. My vocab use to consist out of: nice - disgusting. Then i found out theres a universal '''tasting" language.. A bit of humor or an allegory helps me to make it stick to my brains dash

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Howard said:


> Bit geek(y).. But i find alot of ppl who struggle to translate or articulate what they taste or smell, and then put it in words that their neighbour can understand. My vocab use to consist out of: nice - disgusting. Then i found out theres a universal '''tasting" language.. A bit of humor or an allegory helps me to make it stick to my brains dash



Agreed on the concept of a "tasting" language @Howard !

Check out this post
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-am-i-vaping.t51320/#post-691150

I think someone needs to start a tasting vocabulary thread....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Howard

I'll c what i can do.. No pressure  Will delve into my archives amongst the cobwebs and see what transpires.. Ps @ Hooked - Baristas focuses alot on coffees acid-structure and tannin when discribing the palate-feel. (Was a Sommelier for Aubergine restaurant in CT and did a few courses..)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Really yummy in the SQ

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Ooh, lookie here...

A mistake resulted in something very nice!







By accident I dropped Majestic Creme into my Hadaly which had VapBucco Rum & Maple inside. 

Woweee. What a taste. The tobacco (which is quite light ) gets a lovely chocolate biscuit infusion. 

Loving it

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Ooh, lookie here...
> 
> A mistake resulted in something very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By accident I dropped Majestic Creme into my Hadaly which had VapBucco Rum & Maple inside.
> 
> Woweee. What a taste. The tobacco (which is quite light ) gets a lovely chocolate biscuit infusion.
> 
> Loving it



@Silver Hmmm interesting! Yours was a mistake, but I once deliberately mixed Bumblebee's Chelsea with a chocolate juice and it was delicious - a chocolaty Chelsea bun!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Silver Hmmm interesting! Yours was a mistake, but I once deliberately mixed Bumblebee's Chelsea with a chocolate juice and it was delicious - a chocolaty Chelsea bun!



Mmmm
Chocolate Chelsea Bun! That sounds amazingi 
I love trying out various mixes of this and that. With a dripper its so easy. 4 drops of this, 3 drops of that. Vape. Hmmm... It needs more of the other one... And so on.

Drippers are not great for convenience out and about but for home in the evenings chilling and vaping for a few sessions, its wonderful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Mmmm
> Chocolate Chelsea Bun! That sounds amazingi
> I love trying out various mixes of this and that. With a dripper its so easy. 4 drops of this, 3 drops of that. Vape. Hmmm... It needs more of the other one... And so on.
> 
> Drippers are not great for convenience out and about but for home in the evenings chilling and vaping for a few sessions, its wonderful



Hmmmm you've given me something to think about!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Never fails to impress me this juice

You @Rooigevaar are a

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gypsy@321

Aphrodisiac by Cheap Date (chocolate mint ice cream)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Ok don't laugh 

Two vapes at once. I.e. Two drip tips in the mouth. 

In the Hadaly is VapBucco rum & maple tobacco. In the Dvarw is VK PomCool 

The result is tantalizing! It's a cool pomegranate Tobacco! Wow it's nice. 

Hehe






PS - I am in trouble from HRH for fogging up the place.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Ok don't laugh
> 
> Two vapes at once. I.e. Two drip tips in the mouth.
> 
> In the Hadaly is VapBucco rum & maple tobacco. In the Dvarw is VK PomCool
> 
> The result is tantalizing! It's a cool pomegranate Tobacco! Wow it's nice.
> 
> Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - I am in trouble from HRH for fogging up the place.



@Silver You're having an interesting time there! First it was tobacco + Majestic Creme and today it's tobacco + PomKool. You're a trendsetter - perhaps there'll be a whole new line of tobaccos on the market soon. 
I think you need this https://www.heavengifts.com/product/HENGLING-Qtank.html

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Silver You're having an interesting time there! First it was tobacco + Majestic Creme and today it's tobacco + PomKool. You're a trendsetter - perhaps there'll be a whole new line of tobaccos on the market soon.
> I think you need this https://www.heavengifts.com/product/HENGLING-Qtank.html



Thanks @Hooked. Now that looks very interesting ! Two flavours on one RDA

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> @Silver You're having an interesting time there! First it was tobacco + Majestic Creme and today it's tobacco + PomKool. You're a trendsetter - perhaps there'll be a whole new line of tobaccos on the market soon.
> I think you need this https://www.heavengifts.com/product/HENGLING-Qtank.html


I bet you he is figuring out how to get a third menthol vape to go at the same time.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RoSsIkId

Was looking for something new.

So i tried Nichrome 26g duel coils running at 2.5ohm. Must say the ramp up is so much faster. And some fresh Milk juice. Playing with wattage. But getting the milk tart flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some Elysian Labs Lemon Cream!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

DBCL Bandit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Rob Fisher said:


> Some Elysian Labs Lemon Cream!
> View attachment 141865


How is it tasting for you, Rob? 

For me, it was great on cold days...


----------



## Rob Fisher

RainstormZA said:


> How is it tasting for you, Rob?
> 
> For me, it was great on cold days...



@RainstormZA the problem for me is it is very very very difficult for me to like a juice... there is a reason I pretty much only vape Red Pill 98% of the time... while some juices are interesting and it's great to taste some other flavours there is always something in a juice I just don't like... and Lemon Creams is no different... I like the smell and I liked the tongue test but the vape just doesn't work for me.

Same with The DBCL Bandit which is actually a pretty fine juice but something just makes it a not for me juice. It's quite frustrating seeing everyone vaping different juices all the time and really enjoying them... and then I take a taste and can't believe anyone would vape such a kak juice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Rob Fisher said:


> @RainstormZA the problem for me is it is very very very difficult for me to like a juice... there is a reason I pretty much only vape Red Pill 98% of the time... while some juices are interesting and it's great to taste some other flavours there is always something in a juice I just don't like... and Lemon Creams is no different... I like the smell and I liked the tongue test but the vape just doesn't work for me.
> 
> Same with The DBCL Bandit which is actually a pretty fine juice but something just makes it a not for me juice. It's quite frustrating seeing everyone vaping different juices all the time and really enjoying them... and then I take a taste and can't believe anyone would vape such a kak juice!



True ! I'm also particularly fussy with juices too so I know where you are coming from.

For me, it was rather too sweet. Took me a long time to finish it. Going to attempt a less sweeter clone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Howard

@Rob - Hehehe; I think you have an unrealistically high std or Rembrandt painting in your head, and the Tretchnikoffs just doesnt scratch even match your itch.. Nothing wrong w high stds, but if you see poop on the floor, do you look for the foul odor, or do you search for the cow that made the dropping?
Focus on the pleasant attributes, expressions and profiles more intensely, and completely illiminate brand bias. Try some cheap mediocre stuff for a short while, to recindle your appreciation for quality. If you have ten supermodels to pick from for a date, youll instantly start rating them 6,7/10 and see flaws in character n zits.. Once uve done this recalibration, select flavs you'd never choose, and work upto what you prefer. Also try neutralizing ur olfactory sys by smelling grass, coffee, smell yourself, and remember: nothing is perfect (unless u made it with constant adversity and turmoil) and until you try, youre only a critic. Wear a producers shoes, and invision how unrealistic it becomes to please all.. Thats Gods job, he made thirst, then made water. To be cheeky, he turned it sommer into wine.. 

Porn addicts tend to prefer the 501 above the 1on1.. Dont deprive yourself of true taste exp, ive been there.. Its like writers block, and hard to undo those shakles. 
If ones hard to please, pleople tend to stop trying to.. Start only complimenting and edifying everything and everyone. Sounds stupid, perhaps.. But im happy to be a mirror or punching bag, but everything is built on principle. And it does not change, ever. This will lead you to the illusive Picasso sauce, which isnt really a valluptuous Anna Nicole at all, but really a Helen Zille.. jokes, maybe a Girl-nxt-door, virtuous virgin Pam after you stop tossing those dolla bills at her. And open the door of opportunity (acknoledgement) shivelrously for her often enough to like you too.. You dont need eyes, you require vision to appreciate quality, beauty and pure perfection. Priceless!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Howard said:


> @Rob - Hehehe; I think you have an unrealistically high std or Rembrandt painting in your head, and the Tretchnikoffs just doesnt scratch even match your itch.. ..... This will lead you to the illusive Picasso sauce ....



@Howard

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Howard

You are already in progress my friend.. Dont pressure yourself too hard, it's a marathon not a race  And.. the day you stop learning, is the day you start dying.. You cannot be a teacher, if you cannot be taught, nor can you learn from whom you dont respect. Remain truely humble, and youll become wise indefinately. Even a fool seems intelligent if he shuts his piehole, but never be to proud to admit when ur wrong or dont know, humiliation is a good teacher too..


----------



## StompieZA

Hazeworks The Taffy Guy, really nice juice that is sweet and has that great kiwi candy taste. Almost has that sour smell to it that wants to make your mouth pull a muscle hahahaha.






Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waine

Pulled out some well matured DIY juice from the back of my dark cupboard. Winded a duel 20Ga Ka 3.5. Rolled a Scottish wick, and happy Puffing. With all this new stuff out, I almost forgot how a good RDA Vapes. The flavor is not brilliant, but surprisingly pleasant, considering I thought it was an experimental flop.





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RainstormZA

Waine said:


> Pulled out some well matured DIY juice from the back of my dark cupboard. Winded a duel 20Ga Ka 3.5. Rolled a Scottish wick, and happy Puffing. With all this new stuff out, I almost forgot how a good RDA Vapes. The flavor is not brilliant, but surprisingly pleasant, considering I thought it was an experimental flop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Is that your handwriting?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

RainstormZA said:


> Is that your handwriting?


Also wondering, must be a doctor

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Bulldog said:


> Also wondering, must be a doctor


To neat for a Doctor

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Waine said:


> Pulled out some well matured DIY juice from the back of my dark cupboard. Winded a duel 20Ga Ka 3.5. Rolled a Scottish wick, and happy Puffing. With all this new stuff out, I almost forgot how a good RDA Vapes. The flavor is not brilliant, but surprisingly pleasant, considering I thought it was an experimental flop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk




Beautiful, artistic handwriting!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Howard

Hooked said:


> Beautiful, artistic handwriting!


Truely looks like that was the bottle found nxt to the postcard of Jack the ripper the other day.. Very Penny dreadful (series) Sometimes marrying flavours or chems does take time to intergrate n mature and develope, or mutate. Ask brandy, sherry, port.. Completely jealous, need to look at an alchamy project in near future i guess... Its like a Polaroid of ur vaping exp. #selfVie


----------



## Silver

Wow this VK Prime PomCool has impressed me. 

Time for a refill of the Dvarw. 

It's such a pleasant morish juice. Nothing overly dramatic or too involved. But so tasty and cool. Love it. 

Well done again to @Stroodlepuff , @Gizmo and Max who created it. You made such a lovely juice !

Bottle is nearly empty and I didn't get more at VapeCon. Lol had no time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Silver said:


> Wow this VK Prime PomCool has impressed me.
> 
> Time for a refill of the Dvarw.
> 
> It's such a pleasant morish juice. Nothing overly dramatic or too involved. But so tasty and cool. Love it.
> 
> Well done again to @Stroodlepuff , @Gizmo and Max who created it. You made such a lovely juice !
> 
> Bottle is nearly empty and I didn't get more at VapeCon. Lol had no time.


I really enjoyed the Passion fruit one. What is the Pomcool like?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

RainstormZA said:


> I really enjoyed the Passion fruit one. What is the Pomcool like?



I have to try the passion one next - good to hear you like it. 

PomCool is a berry sort of taste. Pomegranate I suppose but it's just a nice fruity Berry taste. What I like is that the flavour is not too strong. And the cooling is refreshing, not icy. I usually like a lot more ice in my vapes but this one just works well. It's a winner for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Silver said:


> I have to try the passion one next - good to hear you like it.
> 
> PomCool is a berry sort of taste. Pomegranate I suppose but it's just a nice fruity Berry taste. What I like is that the flavour is not too strong. And the cooling is refreshing, not icy. I usually like a lot more ice in my vapes but this one just works well. It's a winner for me.



Ditto. Same here, not too overpowering. It's like the granadilla twist cool drink without the coldness. I added blck ice and it was better. Both are equally nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Saturday afternoon treat

*Majestic Creme* in the Petri.

Man what a juice! @Sash you made us a winner here!

Chocolate biscuits. Not too sweet. Delicious and tasty

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

IF you really want to bugger up my day give me melon - any melon in whatever combination, it sommer makes me wanting to stop vaping 
at once - the taste is horrible and then I need to go clean my tank and change coils, the taste sticks to anything you try afterwards . Got a 
watermelon candy juice for my birthday , it got re-gifted extremely fast.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst

Silver said:


> Saturday afternoon treat
> 
> *Majestic Creme* in the Petri.
> 
> Man what a juice! @Sash you made us a winner here!
> 
> Chocolate biscuits. Not too sweet. Delicious and tasty



I see you creme and i raise you mine

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Hey @antonherbst !
Class man, class!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt

ARYANTO said:


> IF you really want to bugger up my day give me melon - any melon in whatever combination, it sommer makes me wanting to stop vaping
> at once - the taste is horrible and then I need to go clean my tank and change coils, the taste sticks to anything you try afterwards . Got a
> watermelon candy juice for my birthday , it got re-gifted extremely fast.


same. Cannot stand melon juices. Tried it once, hated it. Tried it again, still hated it.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Humbolt said:


> same. Cannot stand melon juices. Tried it once, hated it. Tried it again, still hated it.


Remember how I hated those banana juices and gave them to you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Humbolt

RainstormZA said:


> Remember how I hated those banana juices and gave them to you


yip. I love banana juices. Goes to show once again how subjective things are in vaping.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Humbolt said:


> yip. I love banana juices. Goes to show once again how subjective things are in vaping.


Banana milkshake! one of my first D I Y mixes

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Humbolt

ARYANTO said:


> Banana milkshake! one of my first D I Y mixes


currently vaping on the Boss Reserve Clone and it's lovely.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sash

Silver said:


> Saturday afternoon treat
> 
> *Majestic Creme* in the Petri.
> 
> Man what a juice! @Sash you made us a winner here!
> 
> Chocolate biscuits. Not too sweet. Delicious and tasty


What a fantastic pic @Silver !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sash

antonherbst said:


> I see you creme and i raise you mine
> View attachment 144142


That mod though

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

obsidian

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Opened my Strawvana after a few weeks. 

Sooooo good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Starting to test juices I picked up at VapeCon that have already passed the drop on the finger test! Now it's RDA test time! 

First up is Melk Java which is not really my profile but for some reason, the setup is still in my hand! Smooth and creamy and with that subtle hint of coffee. Very nice @BigGuy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Starting to test juices I picked up at VapeCon that have already passed the drop on the finger test! Now it's RDA test time!
> 
> First up is Melk Java which is not really my profile but for some reason, the setup is still in my hand! Smooth and creamy and with that subtle hint of coffee. Very nice @BigGuy!
> View attachment 144191



Am keen to try this one @Rob Fisher !
Nice one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another Juice that passed the finger taste test and has gone into an RDA. The Spade Mech with Haku Venna RDA and Outkast Juice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Another Juice that passed the finger taste test and has gone into an RDA. The Spade Mech with Haku Venna RDA and Outkast Juice!
> View attachment 144223



Nice to see @Rob Fisher 
What does it taste like?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Nice to see @Rob Fisher
> What does it taste like?



Like a Tropical Punch!


----------



## baksteen8168

Trying some Gumball Shake today







Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

baksteen8168 said:


> Trying some Gumball Shake today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


This is an awesome tasting juice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

Today I am trying the Nasty Juice Moo Shake juice range... First up is Matcha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Chanelr said:


> This is an awesome tasting juice


Not as sweet as I thought it was going to be (which is a plus for me). I get a proper old school milkshake taste on the inhale and a nice gumball and cotton candy taste on the exhale. Wont be an ADV for me, but awesome for the occasional "sweet tooth" moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

baksteen8168 said:


> Not as sweet as I thought it was going to be (which is a plus for me). I get a proper old school milkshake taste on the inhale and a nice gumball and cotton candy taste on the exhale. Wont be an ADV for me, but awesome for the occasional "sweet tooth" moment.



I like the fruity and minty juices.
But this one can be a ADV for me, because its not over-sweet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modyrts

Rob Fisher said:


> Starting to test juices I picked up at VapeCon that have already passed the drop on the finger test! Now it's RDA test time!
> 
> First up is Melk Java which is not really my profile but for some reason, the setup is still in my hand! Smooth and creamy and with that subtle hint of coffee. Very nice @BigGuy!
> View attachment 144191



I thought i was one of the only people who did the finger test XD 
People always gave me weird looks when i did it like i was gonna melt or something. I picked up that java on launch and i absolutely love it. By far the best Melk product imo.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Modyrts said:


> I thought i was one of the only people who did the finger test XD
> People always gave me weird looks when i did it like i was gonna melt or something. I picked up that java on launch and i absolutely love it. By far the best Melk product imo.



I always do the finger test... if it passes that test then it goes into an RDA... and only then if it passes the RDA test (which doesn't happen very often) then it goes into an RTA!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*@BumbleBee's new launch - Eden: guava and grapefruit on ice. *
I didn't expect to like it as I don't particularly like grapefruit and I assumed a strong menthol hit because of it being "on ice". Much to my surprise it's absolutely delicious and refreshing. A friend of mine, who doesn't vape but can never resist a finger-test, said that "it's a perfect blend of guava and grapefruit". Well done, @BumbleBee - I'm going to enjoy this one on hot summer's days!

*The Elements - Creamy Dreams: sweet milk, froot loops, berries and muesli.*
I recently bought a few bottles of juice from a new online store, halovapes.co.za. 
I saw Creamy Dreams, but decided against buying it. However, when I received my order, lo and behold there was a sample of Creamy Dreams. It's such a lovely, soft, delicious juice and I'm sorry that I didn't buy it ... next time, for sure! Thanks a lot HaloVapes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Hooked said:


> *@BumbleBee's new launch - Eden: guava and grapefruit on ice. *
> I didn't expect to like it as I don't particularly like grapefruit and I assumed a strong menthol hit because of it being "on ice". Much to my surprise it's absolutely delicious and refreshing. A friend of mine, who doesn't vape but can never resist a finger-test, said that "it's a perfect blend of guava and grapefruit". Well done, @BumbleBee - I'm going to enjoy this one on hot summer's days!
> 
> *The Elements - Creamy Dreams: sweet milk, froot loops, berries and muesli.*
> I recently bought a few bottles of juice from a new online store, halovapes.co.za.
> I saw Creamy Dreams, but decided against buying it. However, when I received my order, lo and behold there was a sample of Creamy Dreams. It's such a lovely, soft, delicious juice and I'm sorry that I didn't buy it ... next time, for sure! Thanks a lot HaloVapes!


I’m so glad you like Eden @Hooked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HaloVapes

Hooked said:


> *@BumbleBee's new launch - Eden: guava and grapefruit on ice. *
> I didn't expect to like it as I don't particularly like grapefruit and I assumed a strong menthol hit because of it being "on ice". Much to my surprise it's absolutely delicious and refreshing. A friend of mine, who doesn't vape but can never resist a finger-test, said that "it's a perfect blend of guava and grapefruit". Well done, @BumbleBee - I'm going to enjoy this one on hot summer's days!
> 
> *The Elements - Creamy Dreams: sweet milk, froot loops, berries and muesli.*
> I recently bought a few bottles of juice from a new online store, halovapes.co.za.
> I saw Creamy Dreams, but decided against buying it. However, when I received my order, lo and behold there was a sample of Creamy Dreams. It's such a lovely, soft, delicious juice and I'm sorry that I didn't buy it ... next time, for sure! Thanks a lot HaloVapes!


No problem  I'm just happy you liked it  it's one of my favourites even though I prefer the fruity flavours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

There's a new juice in the Dvarw...

It's the new Greek Fruit juice in the Ice Pop range by @Blends Of Distinction 

Bought it at VapeCon and it's my first time vaping it....

Have been vaping it for about 2 days. Still early days. All I'm going to say at this stage is two things. Its quite unusual and I am enjoying it!

Great creation Doug!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> There's a new juice in the Dvarw...
> 
> It's the new Greek Fruit juice in the Ice Pop range by @Blends Of Distinction
> 
> Bought it at VapeCon and it's my first time vaping it....
> 
> Have been vaping it for about 2 days. Still early days. All I'm going to say at this stage is two things. Its quite unusual and I am enjoying it!
> 
> Great creation Doug!



@Silver Hmmmm I love the Ice Pop range, but I haven't tried this new one yet. Your saying that it's "unusual" is a sure way to tempt me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Humbolt

Popped open my bottle of Dinner Lady after a 2 week steep. I used to love Creamy Clouds Lemon Biscuits back in the day and have been looking for a Clone. This Dinner Lady is the closest I've found, and it's absolutely delicious. Luckily I've made a 250ml bottle so it should last me quite a while.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Another new juice for me. 

This one is Taviro , the new Custard Tobacco from Wiener Vape Co. 

I find it so exciting trying out a new juice for the first time. 

And this juice is quite something! I am not usually a custard fan but this is just so refined and well put together. It's so subtle! Very light. 

Am going to vape more on it and will try report back when I've had more time with it. 

Well done @Rooigevaar - am enjoying this so far!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig

Silver said:


> Another new juice for me.
> 
> This one is Taviro , the new Custard Tobacco from Wiener Vape Co.
> 
> I find it so exciting trying out a new juice for the first time.
> 
> And this juice is quite something! I am not usually a custard fan but this is just so refined and well put together. It's so subtle! Very light.
> 
> Am going to vape more on it and will try report back when I've had more time with it.
> 
> Well done @Rooigevaar - am enjoying this so far!


This one I have to try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Decided to rewick the mighty OL16 this evening

Fresh CB2 wicks...






Juice it up...






The juice is none other than Havana Nightz by JOOSE-E-LIQZ. It's a glorious Tobacco with a bit of sweetness. I never tire of it. One of my all time favourites. @Naeemhoosen is a legend. 

Voila... those small 28g coils in the OL16 are crispy and gorgeous. Instant ramp. The vape is amazing for me on this. So direct and so flavourful. Does the juice justice for me.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> Decided to rewick the mighty OL16 this evening
> 
> Fresh CB2 wicks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juice it up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The juice is none other than Havana Nightz by JOOSE-E-LIQZ. It's a glorious Tobacco with a bit of sweetness. I never tire of it. One of my all time favourites. @Naeemhoosen is a legend.
> 
> Voila... those small 28g coils in the OL16 are crispy and gorgeous. Instant ramp. The vape is amazing for me on this. So direct and so flavourful. Does the juice justice for me.


i really must still try that havana nights

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*GQV - West Coast Frappe:* "A French vanilla style cappuccino with hazelnut & caramel cream.”
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/gq-e-liquid-reviews.t48125
A delicious coffee!

*ONEoz Vapour – As American as Apple Pie*
Divine! Better than the real thing!

*Buddha Joose – Rum and Custard*
Nondescript – so disappointed as I was looking forward to this. 

*Opus Nic Salts – Fresh Lemonade*
Love this one – so refreshing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Hooked - as always the one liner comments are appreciated and informative!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Morning glory - Vape fuel by @Rude Rudi 

Highly recommended juice. Super yum stuff.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Killer - Alphonso Mango
Killer is Nasty Juice's budget range but I assure you, there's nothing budget about it! I've also tried the Melons, and Passion Fruit and they're all delicious, bold flavours.


----------



## Beserker786

Ive mixed up a strawberry marshmallow with CLY and a touch of enhance and sweetener, damn I love sweet vapes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Joose – Arabica Latte
Review in coffee thread to follow shortly

Rebel Revolution: Escobar’s Beans – Mocha Java @BaD Mountain 
Haven’t had it for a while and I almost forgot how good it is. My builder was here (smoker; not a vaper) and he said, “Whatever you’re smoking there smells bloody nice!”

Bake It – Guava Mama (guava cheesecake)
As tasty as always!

Ripe Vapes Nic Salts (Nic 30mg) – Berries & Cream
I don’t like the flavour very much. Sweetish and offish. A few puffs is fine, but not more than that.

Yami Vapour Nic Salts (Nic 35mg) – Custard dessert
Soft flavour; doesn’t clash with any food/drinks which is a huge plus. However, the flavour is not nearly as good as the freebase version (3mg) though. What a pity – or perhaps just as well!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Joose High Tea Collection: Reviews of all three to follow

Joose - Arabica Latte: Arabica bean espresso and steamed milk
Joose - Nutty Crunch Cookie: caramel and roasted oats crunchy cookie
Joose - Chai Latte: Chai Tea Latte

Five Pawns - Blue / Lasker's Rule:
"Baked and ripple cut potato chips dipped and covered with creamy decadent milk chocolate and sprinkled with artisan sea salt"
Most unusual - and most enjoyable! Actually can taste something resembling potato, with chocolate and it does have a slight saltiness. Not sweet.

Liqua - Vanilla: French Vanilla 18mg (freebase)
Mild vanilla and slightly sweet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor

Latakia (INW) 2%

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

vicTor said:


> Latakia (INW) 2%



Single concentrate @vicTor ?
What's it like?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Silver said:


> Single concentrate @vicTor ?
> What's it like?



yes sir, I am PG (ugly stuff, don't know why you guys vape it) sensitive. So, vape (quite successfully) mostly (max) VG.

....I'm sure this is common knowledge on the forum buy now, yada yada yada

but to answer your question, in view of my predicament, luckily I love tobacco' s 

so I just rock them, "single", mostly

regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Five Pawns - Lasker's Rule
Liked it - loved it - can't get enough of it!

The E Juice Co - Lemon Glazed Doughnut
Good contrast between the lemon and the doughnut. 

Nasty Juice Cushman nic salts 35mg
Oh, YES ..... !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Creamy clouds Pear and caramel

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Paul33 said:


> Creamy clouds Pear and caramel
> 
> View attachment 148322



@Paul33 Oh my gosh, I've tried it and the pear is soooooo strong! Do you like it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Hooked said:


> @Paul33 Oh my gosh, I've tried it and the pear is soooooo strong! Do you like it?


It’s nice in short bursts @Hooked 

I just said to my wife now that I need to rewick cause I can’t do it anymore!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

Now this I can vape all day @Hooked 

Hard to explain the profile, hence the name of the juice I’m assuming. Very light chill on the exhale but otherwise a very nice well balanced fruit vape

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Pho3niX90

Continued testinb this today

Hyp bubblegum, pleasantly surprised with it.





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> Now this I can vape all day @Hooked
> 
> Hard to explain the profile, hence the name of the juice I’m assuming. Very light chill on the exhale but otherwise a very nice well balanced fruit vape
> 
> View attachment 148347



Also like the Strange Fruit. Can get the passion fruit and bit of pineapple. One of the few fruities thats better in a rda. Thats untill the put some cooling in it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> Also like the Strange Fruit. Can get the passion fruit and bit of pineapple. One of the few fruities thats better in a rda. Thats untill the put some cooling in it.


I agree, it’s very tasty in an RDA. Maybe because it’s an 80/20 juice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pho3niX90

Over to this now to see if it serves its purpose. Have to say it seems to work, but the taste is not the best. Suppose that can be expected from "medicine"





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Paul33 said:


> Now this I can vape all day @Hooked
> 
> Hard to explain the profile, hence the name of the juice I’m assuming. Very light chill on the exhale but otherwise a very nice well balanced fruit vape
> 
> View attachment 148347



@Paul33 Ah! I'll have to give it a try! The only RACC juice which I've tried was the Vanilla and I liked it very much!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Pho3niX90 said:


> Over to this now to see if it serves its purpose. Have to say it seems to work, but the taste is not the best. Suppose that can be expected from "medicine"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



@Pho3niX90 I didn't like the taste either and gave it to a friend of mine. She isn't a smoker or a vaper, but she tried it and it helped her sinus problems.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Paul33 said:


> It’s nice in short bursts @Hooked
> 
> I just said to my wife now that I need to rewick cause I can’t do it anymore!



Yep, very short bursts ... like one puff!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33

Hooked said:


> @Paul33 Ah! I'll have to give it a try! The only RACC juice which I've tried was the Vanilla and I liked it very much!


The Masked Bandit is the other one I’ve tried. Mint ice cream. Yum. 

The vanilla one is on my to try list.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Paul33 said:


> The Masked Bandit is the other one I’ve tried. Mint ice cream. Yum.
> 
> The vanilla one is on my to try list.



@Paul33 I have the Mint ice-cream, but I haven't tried it yet. I trust your judgement, because you are the one who recommended Escobar's Beans - Mocha Java to me many months ago!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

Hooked said:


> @Paul33 I have the Mint ice-cream, but I haven't tried it yet. I trust your judgement, because you are the one who recommended Escobar's Beans - Mocha Java to me many months ago!!


i really enjoyed it. definitely going to be grabbing some more soon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

In the classic OL16 on the Reo

*JOOSE-E-LIQZ Havana Nightz* by @Naeemhoosen

Nicced up a bit to about 12mg and a touch of menthol added.

Just glorious! The vape is instant and has such dense flavour. This is a special tobacco juice. Not too much tobacco but it's there and it's satisfying. And something sweet in the background. Lovely!

OL16 is doing this joos full justice.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Bulldog

Anyone got some bicycle tyres to PIF for @Silver

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Naeemhoosen

Glad that you still enjoy it @Silver


Silver said:


> In the classic OL16 on the Reo
> 
> *JOOSE-E-LIQZ Havana Nightz* by @Naeemhoosen
> 
> Nicced up a bit to about 12mg and a touch of menthol added.
> 
> Just glorious! The vape is instant and has such dense flavour. This is a special tobacco juice. Not too much tobacco but it's there and it's satisfying. And something sweet in the background. Lovely!
> 
> OL16 is doing this joos full justice.



Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches

Today i finally tried something i do not normally try.

Custard Fckud by Baard sous. I Actually really like it and will be getting more in the very near future.

https://www.facebook.com/baardsous/

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## regularvapeguy

So this happened today

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi

lesvaches said:


> Today i finally tried something i do not normally try.
> 
> Custard Fckud by Baard sous. I Actually really like it and will be getting more in the very near future.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/baardsous/

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Silver

*Ice Pop Greek Fruit *by @Blends Of Distinction

In the Dvarw

Blissful. Such a lovely unique juice. That fig flavour is unusual and has grown on me big time. Super!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DougP

Silver said:


> *Ice Pop Greek Fruit *by @Blends Of Distinction
> 
> In the Dvarw
> 
> Blissful. Such a lovely unique juice. That fig flavour is unusual and has grown on me big time. Super!



Glad you enjoying the juice Silver.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stepping out of my comfort zone again to try two new juices... one I bought and the other Sean sent on for me to try. 1639, although I know a lot of people love, has that one ingredient that I don't like in it and I can't work out what the ingredient is. The other one was Something Sweet which is a strawberry watermelon and is much more in my wheelhouse and I enjoyed it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Stepping out of my comfort zone again to try two new juices... one I bought and the other Sean sent on for me to try. 1639, although I know a lot of people love, has that one ingredient that I don't like in it and I can't work out what the ingredient is. The other one was Something Sweet which is a strawberry watermelon and is much more in my wheelhouse and I enjoyed it!
> View attachment 149801

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## CTRiaan

My first time trying VM XXX and I'm blown away. Wow, Excellent flavour!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Another refill of Greek Fruit from @Blends Of Distinction. 

Man, what a delightful juice. That fig rocks and I like it a lot!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Ok so I have been vaping for a week and dont know much about all the juices out there have soem tabacco mix that I add a few drops of cherry with.. Very nice but gets a bit sweet, I dont have much of a sweettooth. Any this morning while shopping I pop in a vape store to get something else. Was deciding between a cola or another tabacco mix and then the guy said try this. Puffy Puffs Wicks Ice. Amn is that good and refreshing. And no huge sweet after taste. Taste just like wicks bubblegum but as you finish you have a fresh minty taste left.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Rob Fisher said:


> 1639, although I know a lot of people love, has that one ingredient that I don't like in it and I can't work out what the ingredient is.


Knowing from past experience, I know you did not enjoy the lemon cream filled cronut by Elysian Labs.

Could it be just that you don't like lemons?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Vilaishima

lesvaches said:


> Today i finally tried something i do not normally try.
> 
> Custard Fckud by Baard sous. I Actually really like it and will be getting more in the very near future.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/baardsous/


Not sure if you personally know them but if you do you can tell them to fix the two spelling and three grammatical errors.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches

Vilaishima said:


> Not sure if you personally know them but if you do you can tell them to fix the two spelling and three grammatical errors.


i won’t lie, it did bug me

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

RainstormZA said:


> Knowing from past experience, I know you did not enjoy the lemon cream filled cronut by Elysian Labs.
> 
> Could it be just that you don't like lemons?
> 
> View attachment 150415



Did they have tennis biscuits in 1639?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

guava cactus

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Last night @BigGuy has a small braai for The Vaping Bogan and a few people and @raihaan passed me a little Nautilus Pod system and said try this... had I known it was a tobacco type juice I wouldn't even have tried it... but I tried it and it was different (for me) and tasted a lot like a good cigar. I started to rave and then @Naeemhoosen came over with the same juice in a Dvarw! I felt like I was cheating because it was just like a cigar! And I checked that there was no real tobacco Net in it because it was so authentic. That was the good news... the bad news is that it's not commercially available and Naeem just makes a small batch for himself and a few mates from time to time... @raihaan was kind enough to donate his bottle to me.

And here I am vaping Havana Gold! I never thought I would see the day a "tobacco" juice would be in one of my setups... let alone a Dvarw! Boom!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

In an effort to broaden my juice horizons I did a LOT of taste testing this weekend and another juice I bought was Dizzit Strawberry Cheesecake! Everyone said it's the best Strawberry juice around... and it tasted the boss on the finger taste. Put it in a Dvarw... still not sure about it... 28 watts isn't enough... and trying it at 37 to 40 watts... much better at high wattage... let's see how we go...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Last night @BigGuy has a small braai for The Vaping Bogan and a few people and @raihaan passed me a little Nautilus Pod system and said try this... had I known it was a tobacco type juice I wouldn't even have tried it... but I tried it and it was different (for me) and tasted a lot like a good cigar. I started to rave and then @Naeemhoosen came over with the same juice in a Dvarw! I felt like I was cheating because it was just like a cigar! And I checked that there was no real tobacco Net in it because it was so authentic. That was the good news... the bad news is that it's not commercially available and Naeem just makes a small batch for himself and a few mates from time to time... @raihaan was kind enough to donate his bottle to me.
> 
> And here I am vaping Havana Gold! I never thought I would see the day a "tobacco" juice would be in one of my setups... let alone a Dvarw! Boom!
> View attachment 150483
> View attachment 150484



Oh my word @Rob Fisher that is so unusual to see a tobacco in one of your Dvarws
Probably going to snow tomorrow - lol

But on another note, this is extremely good to hear - I like the sounds of this....
Havana Gold. That name just sounds excellent
@Naeemhoosen - you biscuit!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

A new juice coming from Steam Masters in December... it's a Fruit Loops juice called Loops! Reminds me of Milky Way which I vaped a lot of back in the day but it's different...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to test another new juice I bought... it's another Drizzit from the Malaysian company Nasty! This is their Lemon Tart!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

What's the verdict, @Rob Fisher?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RainstormZA said:


> What's the verdict, @Rob Fisher?



I hate both Drizzit flavours... it has an ingredient in them that I really dislike! The Loops is still operational and nice! All Drizzit tanks are being cleaned as we speak! I just don't know why I keep buying juices other than my staple favourites!

I know it's me and not the juices because they sell out fast...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

@Rob Fisher perhaps stop buying the ones with lemons in. It seems you hate lemons lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RainstormZA said:


> @Rob Fisher perhaps stop buying the ones with lemons in. It seems you hate lemons lol



I love lemons... well the fruit kind anyway!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Rob Fisher said:


> Last night @BigGuy has a small braai for The Vaping Bogan and a few people and @raihaan passed me a little Nautilus Pod system and said try this... had I known it was a tobacco type juice I wouldn't even have tried it... but I tried it and it was different (for me) and tasted a lot like a good cigar. I started to rave and then @Naeemhoosen came over with the same juice in a Dvarw! I felt like I was cheating because it was just like a cigar! And I checked that there was no real tobacco Net in it because it was so authentic. That was the good news... the bad news is that it's not commercially available and Naeem just makes a small batch for himself and a few mates from time to time... @raihaan was kind enough to donate his bottle to me.
> 
> And here I am vaping Havana Gold! I never thought I would see the day a "tobacco" juice would be in one of my setups... let alone a Dvarw! Boom!
> View attachment 150483
> View attachment 150484


Haha I said the same thing too til @RenaldoRheeder send me a bottle of Pistachio RY4-U and now I can't put it down. 

I've even gone to create four new flavours - the butterscotch mint RY4 tastes awesome, Barbossa's Mutiny tastes like spiced gold and The Flying dutchman smells like a ship full of cigars and rum. The strawberry RY4 tastes just like strawberries with a hint of light caramel tobacco on cream.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## picautomaton

Today I have:
- JAmSLam (Hardwicks) in my squonker set up. This juice tastes just like the Dinner Lady Strawberry custard thingy however I abhor strong flavours so it's diluted down by about 80%.
- In my MTL tank I have plain no flavour 6mg (by far my favourite vape, plain and simple) - I've noticed that the flavourless vapes need the right ingredients this one is made with Clyronix VG, Vaperite PG, Prime-Nic nicotine, Cotton Bacon 2 wick with a stainless round wire coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Beserker786

What’s your ratio? 60/40 50/50?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

If you dilute, do you just add pg/vg and does it have to steep?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## picautomaton

Beserker786 said:


> What’s your ratio? 60/40 50/50?


About 40/60, but i'm gonna have to re look at the nicotine. 6mg getting a bit 'silverish'

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## picautomaton

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> If you dilute, do you just add pg/vg and does it have to steep?


I make batches of 60ml - 40pg/60vg, 6mg nic conetent (nic also pg). Let is sit for about three days, odd shake up (to mix well). Then I drop like 50drops of flavour into the squonk bottle and top up the rest with plain. I must add that the number of drops of flavour is something you can adjust as you go along. I personally like just a bit of flavour peeking out through the clouds.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vilaishima

RainstormZA said:


> Haha I said the same thing too til @RenaldoRheeder send me a bottle of Pistachio RY4-U and now I can't put it down.
> 
> I've even gone to create four new flavours - the butterscotch mint RY4 tastes awesome, Barbossa's Mutiny tastes like spiced gold and The Flying dutchman smells like a ship full of cigars and rum. The strawberry RY4 tastes just like strawberries with a hint of light caramel tobacco on cream.


I have something that I am working on that you might like...

A week ago I had about half a squonk bottle of RY4 Double left. I had a little bit of Straw Crunch Custard left and decided to add that to the squonk bottle. All I can say is it was glorious!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Vilaishima said:


> I have something that I am working on that you might like...
> 
> A week ago I had about half a squonk bottle of RY4 Double left. I had a little bit of Straw Crunch Custard left and decided to add that to the squonk bottle. All I can say is it was glorious!


I went to test the Flying Dutchman and Barbossa's Mutiny - it doesn't taste half bad on day 10 as it did the first day. Needs further steeping, I'm impressed though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Mango sticky rice by @method1 

Been vaping it pretty consistently for a few days now which is quite something for me as I get bored of a juice quite fast normally. 

Still on the hunt for that elusive ADV that never gets old.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

A lot of people seem to like Mango Sticky Rice. I can't bring myself to try it. I would *never* eat mango sticky rice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> A lot of people seem to like Mango Sticky Rice. I can't bring myself to try it. I would *never* eat mango sticky rice.


It’s really good though @Puff the Magic Dragon. Definitely worth a try.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## delon

Rob Fisher said:


> In an effort to broaden my juice horizons I did a LOT of taste testing this weekend and another juice I bought was Dizzit Strawberry Cheesecake! Everyone said it's the best Strawberry juice around... and it tasted the boss on the finger taste. Put it in a Dvarw... still not sure about it... 28 watts isn't enough... and trying it at 37 to 40 watts... much better at high wattage... let's see how we go...
> View attachment 150489


Try between 50-60w

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## delon

Rob Fisher said:


> Time to test another new juice I bought... it's another Drizzit from the Malaysian company Nasty! This is their Lemon Tart!
> View attachment 151154
> View attachment 151155




I recently purchased the Advocado 24 rdta and am very impressed with the flavour and clouds it pushes .. Sitting on the Vapour Storm Puma 200

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Morning glory by VapeFuel

@Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches

Thank you @Paul33 for your Choffee Recipe, it's so simple and such a satisfying morning vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

lesvaches said:


> Thank you @Paul33 for your Choffee Recipe, it's so simple and such a satisfying morning vape.


Anytime bud.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Ok this is interesting.

This evening I am vaping a mix I got a while back from @Amir when I bought his Hadaly

It's a mix of *Braind Freeze* and *XXX*.

It's not bad. Nice fruity menthol. A bit too sweet for me. Not enough ice, lol. And something else in it that is not my favourite taste. Not sure if it's the XXX or something in the Brain Freeze. Have never vaped Brain Freeze on its own though. I think @Stosta likes that juice if memory serves.

Nice to try out something different though. And I thought it would be appropriate to use the Hadaly since I got the juice with it. After all, the Hadaly is a flavour renderer of note.

Thanks again @Amir. I know you like this combo. Took me a while to get to it but rather late than never. Lol.

That's @Amir 's writing on the VM XXX bottle.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Ok this is interesting.
> 
> This evening I am vaping a mix I got a while back from @Amir when I bought his Hadaly
> 
> It's a mix of *Braind Freeze* and *XXX*.
> 
> It's not bad. Nice fruity menthol. A bit too sweet for me. Not enough ice, lol. And something else in it that is not my favourite taste. Not sure if it's the XXX or something in the Brain Freeze. Have never vaped Brain Freeze on its own though. I think @Stosta likes that juice if memory serves.
> 
> Nice to try out something different though. And I thought it would be appropriate to use the Hadaly since I got the juice with it. After all, the Hadaly is a flavour renderer of note.
> 
> Thanks again @Amir. I know you like this combo. Took me a while to get to it but rather late than never. Lol.
> 
> That's @Amir 's writing on the VM XXX bottle.



Ah I forgot about that magic potion. A wonderful little concoction as a byproduct of an emergency collaboration due to shortage of juice bottles... a happy accident 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vilaishima

Bought myself some Earnestly Hemingway again today. Glorious!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Am vaping *Foggs Full Steam Ahead *by Steam Masters

Got this quite a long time ago when I visited @Sir Vape.

It's a NET tobacco. The tobacco is mild and it has a slight nuttiness to it. Lovely for first time vape...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## X-Calibre786

NCV Ripple. A nice break from my lacklustre DIY juices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO

X-Calibre786 said:


> NCV Ripple. A nice break from my lacklustre DIY juices.


Do not give up mixing - the longer you mix and mess up the better the results , I have been fortunate enough to start mixing a while ago and with a 95% success rate ,get a juice recipe, not too complicated and step it up from there , good luck.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## X-Calibre786

ARYANTO said:


> Do not give up mixing - the longer you mix and mess up the better the results , I have been fortunate enough to start mixing a while ago and with a 95% success rate ,get a juice recipe, not too complicated and step it up from there , good luck.


I ain't a quitter!
But I did quit smoking

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

only the good stuff !

Caramel Cigar (when the wife's asleep)
Red Wood
Arabian Nights

deeeelicious !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> when the wife's asleep

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


>



she took the bottle bro, totally in love with the juice

who am I to argue

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> she took the bottle bro, totally in love with the juice
> 
> who am I to argue


Can’t argue. Ever. It’s not safe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## UzziTherion

We Vape local because local is lekker

Have an awesome Sunday Fam

#F**kClones


UV

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR

Some of my "Best so far" choices.

#ProEverything

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Vilaishima

My full mechanical RAM. Modified it on Friday - extremely happy.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Adephi

Time for a restock.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> View attachment 153362
> 
> View attachment 153363
> 
> 
> Time for a restock.


I’m so sorry for your loss

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

When angels sing, you know it’s a very lekker special juice!


This stuff is addictive, don’t know if any of the other setups is going to get a chance today. Half a tank gone and that’s only for a quick taste test!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Carnival

Currently vaping Sparkle by Paulies/Orion. Should’ve bought a 100ml bottle, delicious!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

Sticky litchi Hardshot by @method1 

Only been a few drips so far but I’m impressed. Very yum.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## VapingB

Decided to try the Nasty Juice - Trap Queen , and all I can says wow it’s nice , it has a small amount of menthol taste to it , but not enough to really have that menthol taste . The strawberry has a great taste with the yummiest after taste. 

Very pleasantly surprised by this juice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival

It’s Joose E-Liqz, SNLV 18 for me today. Good juice!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Carnival

Eden in one Rage, and Toffee D'luxe Mint in the other! Pure bliss!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Arabian Nights - Pied Piper

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CaliGuy

Steam Masters latest creation Tiger’s Milk suppled by The Vape Den.

An exotic dairy fruit blend with a blend of sweet white peach and lychee with a dash of milk. Flavour for me is a creamy lychee smoothie, think the peach adds the sweetness but I don’t taste peach. It’s a subtle smooth vape and so different from anything I have vaped.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Carnival

CaliGuy said:


> Steam Masters latest creation Tiger’s Milk suppled by The Vape Den.
> 
> An exotic dairy fruit blend with a blend of sweet white peach and lychee with a dash of milk. Flavour for me is a creamy lychee smoothie, think the peach adds the sweetness but I don’t taste peach. It’s a subtle smooth vape and so different from anything I have vaped.
> 
> View attachment 154285



Sounds very good! Might have to try this one out!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Friday afternoon *Taviro *drip session on the Hadaly

Man this juice is lovely. Mild tobacco with a gorgeous licorice slant. Tasty and so different. Very pleasing. @Rooigevaar you champ!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival

Silver said:


> Friday afternoon Taviro drip session on the Hadaly
> 
> Man this juice is lovely. Mild tobacco with a gorgeous licorice slant. Tasty and so different. Very pleasing. @Rooigevaar you champ!



I’m also a fan of this juice, fabulous flavour!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Carnival said:


> I’m also a fan of this juice, fabulous flavour!



Ya, its a great one @Carnival
I usually like my tobaccoes stronger and I usually dont like custard in my vape flavours - but this one defies those preferences of mine. I think its because of the licorice flavour I get - it makes it special and different for me. And its not too sweet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

A first for me.

*It's the first time I've tried a non fruity menthol in the Dvarw*

Decided to try *Taviro *which I'm enjoying thoroughly in the Hadaly.

But I nicced it up a bit with some Gold Nic. I nicced it up from 3mg to about 8/9mg.

It's nice but I'm disappointed because I seem to have lost that signature licorice slant which I love. It's virtually disappeared. And I can taste the juice is a bit different. I nic up a lot of juices but maybe the process altered the taste here on this one.

Quite upset because I had very little Taviro left and I think I used almost all (5ml) that I had. Ah well.

Dripped it in the Hadaly and the licorice is not there either. Damn.

Not enjoying it much on the first few vapes in the Dvarw. Despite the loss of licorice, the flavour is still a lot better and richer in the Hadaly. But I suppose not a fair comparison.

In the Dvarw it's fairly bland and the flavour is a bit muted. Its not vibrant.

Maybe I should just stick to my fruity menthols in the Dvarw because those shine in it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> A first for me.
> 
> I*t's the first time I've tried a non fruity menthol in the Dvarw*
> 
> Decided to try *Taviro *which I'm enjoying thoroughly in the Hadaly.
> 
> But I nicced it up a bit with some Gold Nic. I nicced it up from 3mg to about 8/9mg.
> 
> It's nice but I'm disappointed because I seem to have lost that signature licorice slant which I love. It's virtually disappeared. And I can taste the juice is a bit different. I nic up a lot of juices but maybe the process altered the taste here on this one.
> 
> Quite upset because I had very little Taviro left and I think I used almost all (5ml) that I had. Ah well.
> 
> Dripped it in the Hadaly and the licorice is not there either. Damn.
> 
> Not enjoying it much on the first few vapes in the Dvarw. Despite the loss of licorice, the flavour is still a lot better and richer in the Hadaly. But I suppose not a fair comparison.
> 
> In the Dvarw it's fairly bland and the flavour is a bit muted. Its not vibrant.
> 
> Maybe I should just stick to my fruity menthols in the Dvarw because those shine in it.


Certain juices do just shine in certain devices. Bb’s for example I never liked with custards or creams etc, just fruits and menthols!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Paul33 said:


> Certain juices do just shine in certain devices. Bb’s for example I never liked with custards or creams etc, just fruits and menthols!



Agreed @Paul33 !
That is such an interesting part about vaping - matching the juice to the device
And I agree with you - somehow some juices are just ok in some devices but do an epic dance in others.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> epic dance

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

LOL - I had to rewick the Hadaly and try Taviro again in its unchanged 3mg form






I was actually worried that maybe my taste buds had changed and I had lost the licorice taste forever...

Glad to say that the Licorice is back and I am a happy chappy now. Rock and roll!


I need to order some 6mg Taviro soon. Not gonna try Nic it up myself again.

My feeling is that this juice has very subtle flavours and upsetting the balance changes things.

You live and learn....

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Vilaishima

Diy or die Water Malone. Still just OK. Not terrible but not amazing in any shape or form.

Then I switched over to Adam se Klokke in the Dead Rabbit wicked with TFC. This juice just never disappoints. Such an awesome apple-menthol hit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival

Felt like a higher free base nic juice, so I grabbed my bottle of 12mg Fizz Apple from Vape King’s Prime range. I’m enjoying this one! Very nice indeed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

*Panama *by Wiener Vape in the Hadaly






Embarrassed to say it's a first for me on this juice. I was going through my juice cupboard a few days ago and found this bottle hiding near the back. I don't know why I didn't vape it before because I bought it ages ago and at the time it was highly regarded.

Anyhow better late than never. And at least it's well steeped 

So far I am enjoying it! It has a very nice fruity taste with some interesting flavours that make it quite different. Nicely chilled too.

Am going to vape more of this and see how it goes...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Silver said:


> LOL - I had to rewick the Hadaly and try Taviro again in its unchanged 3mg form
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually worried that maybe my taste buds had changed and I had lost the licorice taste forever...
> 
> Glad to say that the Licorice is back and I am a happy chappy now. Rock and roll!
> 
> 
> I need to order some 6mg Taviro soon. Not gonna try Nic it up myself again.
> 
> My feeling is that this juice has very subtle flavours and upsetting the balance changes things.
> 
> You live and learn....



How strong is that liquorice taste? I'm very tempted to try this juice but a few, rather forgettable evenings in my youth involving too much zambucca got me off anything involving liquorice for life.

Maybe need to find a vendor close by that give testing samples first.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Adephi said:


> How strong is that liquorice taste? I'm very tempted to try this juice but a few, rather forgettable evenings in my youth involving too much zambucca got me off anything involving liquorice for life.
> 
> Maybe need to find a vendor close by that give testing samples first.



Its very slight @Adephi 
I do pick it up and i like it so maybe my mind focuses on it
Its not prominent at all. But its there.
If you dont like licorice i would say try test it before you buy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

*Wiener Vape Panama made it into the Dvarw. *

Keeping me company while wrapping a few presents







Now this is very interesting.

*Panama tastes just as good in the Dvarw as in the Hadaly. Actually I'd say it's a bit better.* More menthol and crisper. A bit more vibrant. Definitely popping a bit more with flavour.

The Hadaly has CB2 wick and the Dvarw has Royal Wicks which I normally use for fruity menthols. So maybe it has to do with that.

Impressed with the Dvarw. Seems like it excels for me on the fruity menthols. Not the tobaccoes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## delon

Room Fogger said:


> When angels sing, you know it’s a very lekker special juice!
> View attachment 153617
> 
> This stuff is addictive, don’t know if any of the other setups is going to get a chance today. Half a tank gone and that’s only for a quick taste test!!!!


Got myself a little power house Gen3 /Geekvape Blitzen rta






Carnival said:


> Sounds very good! Might have to try this one out!


Plugging for Shaun I see...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine

delon said:


> Got myself a little power house Gen3 /Geekvape Blitzen rta
> View attachment 154533
> View attachment 154534
> View attachment 154535
> 
> 
> Plugging for Shaun I see...


The RX gen 3 brought me much joy, but only for about 8 months whereafter it just died last year. I was warned about this by a vape shop owner after I bought mine. Please tell me if, and when yours dies. I dont mean to be negative or pesamistic, and I hope for your sake I am wrong.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Saturday night treat

*Taviro *by Wiener Vape Co in the Hadaly

I love this juice. So unusual. That licorice slant is gives it something very special. Glorious @Rooigevaar. Thanks for making such a winner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## delon

Ky


Silver said:


> Friday afternoon *Taviro *drip session on the Hadaly
> 
> Man this juice is lovely. Mild tobacco with a gorgeous licorice slant. Tasty and so different. Very pleasing. @Rooigevaar you champ!


----------



## delon

delon said:


> View attachment 155666
> QUOTE]
> Kylin V2 on Gen 3...


----------



## delon

Waine said:


> The RX gen 3 brought me much joy, but only for about 8 months whereafter it just died last year. I was warned about this by a vape shop owner after I bought mine. Please tell me if, and when yours dies. I dont mean to be negative or pesamistic, and I hope for your sake I am wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I hope you are, I'll keep you posted mate


----------



## Silver

Sunday afternoon treat. 

Taviro in the Hadaly. 

This is such a lovely juice. So different and tasty. Light tobacco and a licorice slant. Classic and first class!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

So heavenly

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## veecee

Silver said:


> Sunday afternoon treat.
> 
> Taviro in the Hadaly.
> 
> This is such a lovely juice. So different and tasty. Light tobacco and a licorice slant. Classic and first class!


This post makes me wanna go out and get some! 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

veecee said:


> This post makes me wanna go out and get some!
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk



Go for it @veecee 
I think it's a special one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> View attachment 155784
> 
> 
> So heavenly



@Smoke_A_Llama , how is that profile working out for you? I can’t make up my mind yet on what I want to try out. Have you had any of the others yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Room Fogger said:


> @Smoke_A_Llama , how is that profile working out for you? I can’t make up my mind yet on what I want to try out. Have you had any of the others yet?



Heavy on the banana (candy like) but I battle to taste strawberry, so cant comment on the balance.. but its damn good in the hadaly 

I tried the lime sheik, also very nice but I'm over lime for the time being

The raspberry jube jube is very well balanced... for once a raspberry juice where you can taste the other concentrates... very authentic

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Heavy on the banana (candy like) but I battle to taste strawberry, so cant comment on the balance.. but its damn good in the hadaly
> 
> I tried the lime sheik, also very nice but I'm over lime for the time being
> 
> The raspberry jube jube is very well balanced... for once a raspberry juice where you can taste the other concentrates... very authentic


Thanks, now to meditate and Choose!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Same as I vaped yesterday and today and every day! A fresh bottle of Red Pill just out of the fridge!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Rob Fisher said:


> Same as I vaped yesterday and today and every day! A fresh bottle of Red Pill just out of the fridge!
> View attachment 155820


Seems you might like that juice quite a lot.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Room Fogger said:


> Seems you might like that juice quite a lot.



You could most certainly say that!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

I am vaping Hiss Tank by Cold Fusion Vapor. It tastes like perfume on the finger but it is banging with flavor and one of my favorite fruit vapes now. 

Primary Flavors: Raspberry, Dragon Fruit, Mixed Fruit

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

I love your comments on these international juices you get @CMMACKEM 
Am watching...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waine

This juice has overtaken XXX and Red Pill in terms of my favorites right now. Its tolerable, has the right blend of fruit and cool, which hits that sweet spot on the palate. If I can vape one juice for more than 7 to 10 days in a row, then its tolerable. This is it!






Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Mofat786

Waine said:


> This juice has overtaken XXX and Red Pill in terms of my favorites right now. Its tolerable, has the right blend of fruit and cool, which hits that sweet spot on the palate. If I can vape one juice for more than 7 to 10 days in a row, then its tolerable. This is it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Oh yes most definitely yummyliscious, have this in the nic salts mmmm


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 156018



Im always suspicious when @Rob Fisher posts a picture in this thread but no comment...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Im always suspicious when @Rob Fisher posts a picture in this thread but no comment...



No comment at that time because I had just started vaping Classic Cola and didn't want to say it great because sometimes I get carried away with the excitement of something new and regret it afterwards. And while Classic Cola is really nice (and Kelsey's favourite juice of all time) Red Pill is still my number #1.

But Classic Cola is still in a Dvarw many hours later so that must say something!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> No comment at that time because I had just started vaping Classic Cola and didn't want to say it great because sometimes I get carried away with the excitement of something new and regret it afterwards. And while Classic Cola is really nice (and Kelsey's favourite juice of all time) Red Pill is still my number #1.
> 
> But Classic Cola is still in a Dvarw many hours later so that must say something!



Good feedback, thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

There are some things that are just the Bees Knees! And one of them is a fresh bottle of Red Pill straight out of the fridge!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

It's Saturday night again.

Treat time.

*Taviro *by Wiener Vape

Splendid juice this.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Rob Fisher said:


> Same as I vaped yesterday and today and every day! A fresh bottle of Red Pill just out of the fridge!
> View attachment 155820


Whats the reason for the fridge? Does it delay steeping?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Whats the reason for the fridge? Does it delay steeping?



Yes, indeed it does delay the steeping process @Jean claude Vaaldamme! I personally prefer fresh and unsteeped Red Pill.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes, indeed it does delay the steeping process @Jean claude Vaaldamme! I personally prefer fresh and unsteeped Red Pill.



@Rob Fisher I have heard a few people who prefer it fresh
Probably one of the few juices that have that attribute
Most juices tend to be better steeped

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher I have heard a few people who prefer it fresh
> Probably one of the few juices that have that attribute
> Most juices tend to be better steeped



100% Hi Ho @Silver! My Red Pill is manufactured and shipped the same day and the very next day it's in the fridge. It's probably one of the only juices that you don't want steeped too much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Starting to think the same. Yesterday it tasted like granadella, this morning more like pineapple, and tonight like Monis white grape juice(not a fan of that). Dont know what supprise is waiting tomorrow morning, hopefully not tomato pesto

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Today's side chick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another one bites the dust! Another bottle of Red Pill is history! And Baby Choo checked out the new bottle!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA

I have to say, these two that came from @Rob Fisher. Something Sweet tastes a lot better than Epitome Densuke because Something Sweet has some really good watermelon tones over the strawberry and the ice is perfect. I taste more watermelon and I really love this one.

Epitome lacks that flavour, even after adding black ice, it makes no difference.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CMMACKEM

Rob Fisher said:


> Another one bites the dust! Another bottle of Red Pill is history! And Baby Choo checked out the new bottle!
> View attachment 156654
> View attachment 156655



Will you vape nothing else?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CMMACKEM said:


> Will you vape nothing else?



I do vape a couple of other juices occasionally...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Silver said:


> It's Saturday night again.
> 
> Treat time.
> 
> *Taviro *by Wiener Vape
> 
> Splendid juice this.



It really is .... never knew the combo would work but it does .... dengit now I need to get me a bottle .... maybe finish my Good Boy Oak aged first .... 
Wouldn't say an ADV but definitely a "treat" juice as you say .....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not sure if anyone is surprised but today it was Red Pill.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## NankeS

Today it was Ruthless Dulce De Tobacco, Wiener’s Dog’s Life and Peanut Gallery from Rebel Revolution.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor

Pied Piper !

Friday I'm in love

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure if anyone is surprised but today it was Red Pill.
> View attachment 156888



@Rob Fisher Just today I was talking about you and how you experimented with various juices for about a year until you found your flavour profile. 

A friend of mine started vaping about 6 months ago and she's been trying various flavours (she started off by liking coffee and tobacco). However ... I gave her some Red Pill to try and she LOVES it! She then tried Cyclone and she loves that too! I'll give her some XXX and see how that goes.

EDIT: She's been adding Cyclone to other fruit juices which she has to improve them lol. Any chance of a Cyclone one shot @Oupa?

She's lucky to have found her flavour profile so quickly, isn't she? Much better on the pocket!!

@Oupa I've bought the Red Pill one shot and I'm going to mix that up for her. On her behalf, I thank you for making the one shot available.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

NankeS said:


> Today it was Ruthless Dulce De Tobacco, Wiener’s Dog’s Life and Peanut Gallery from Rebel Revolution.



What did you think of them @NankeS ? What did you like / dislike?


----------



## Hooked

It's good to see people posting about the *juice* which they vaped. At one point I saw quite a few posts about mods only which, to me, were Off Topic. This thread is, after all, about juice, as @Rob Fisher said in the post which began this thread many moons ago - Feb. 2014! What a great thread you started, Rob!



Rob Fisher said:


> It would be interesting to know what everyone vapes (Juice wise) each day... one juice all day or multiple? ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

I haven't posted here for ages, time to get back on track!!

> Started the day off with a coffee juice - as always. I'll be reviewing it tomorrow.
> Opus - Oontz: Vanilla custard, hazelnut, nutmeg. I expected more flavour from it.
> Pleural E Fusion - Apple: A light, tasty apple which I could easily ADV - and I seldom say that about fruit.
> Vapour Mountain - Peach Rooibos: I *LOVE* this!! I taste more peach than rooibos (fortunately!) and the peachiness is just perfect!
I've often been disappointed with peach flavours as most of them are as weak as my will when a chocolate is placed in front of me, but this one just smacks of juicy peach! @Oupa I bought it elsewhere - it's not on your website. Are you not going to make it anymore? 
> Ohm1 - Cannoli: Creamy, heavenly, melt-in-the-mouth flavour. Seriously good!
> Pods 'n Salts - Appelkossie (Nic Salts): Muted flavour as nic salts tend to be, but OK.
> End the day with coffee - as always.

Coffee Research resumes tomorrow (2 Feb).
For the newcomers to the forum, here's the link
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NankeS

Hooked said:


> What did you think of them @NankeS ? What did you like / dislike?


Well, Peanut Gallery was my VERY first vape flavor I ever bought, so it has a special place in my heart. Dog’s Life was a freebie, won’t buy it necessarily. Ruthless is damn good, new to nicotine but I love the flavor profile. It’s gold.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

This is a very nice juice. My DL vape juice for today. This bottle is not going to last very long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher Just today I was talking about you and how you experimented with various juices for about a year until you found your flavour profile.
> 
> A friend of mine started vaping about 6 months ago and she's been trying various flavours (she started off by liking coffee and tobacco). However ... I gave her some Red Pill to try and she LOVES it! She then tried Cyclone and she loves that too! I'll give her some XXX and see how that goes.
> 
> EDIT: She's been adding Cyclone to other fruit juices which she has to improve them lol. Any chance of a Cyclone one shot @Oupa?
> 
> She's lucky to have found her flavour profile so quickly, isn't she? Much better on the pocket!!
> 
> @Oupa I've bought the Red Pill one shot and I'm going to mix that up for her. On her behalf, I thank you for making the one shot available.



Awesome @Hooked! I must say I really enjoyed my journey... I fear the big changes I experienced back in the day have gone now... I almost envy new vapers with the exciting journey ahead of them...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Old favourite to start the morning 







Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> I haven't posted here for ages, time to get back on track!!
> 
> > Started the day off with a coffee juice - as always. I'll be reviewing it tomorrow.
> > Opus - Oontz: Vanilla custard, hazelnut, nutmeg. I expected more flavour from it.
> > Pleural E Fusion - Apple: A light, tasty apple which I could easily ADV - and I seldom say that about fruit.
> > Vapour Mountain - Peach Rooibos: I *LOVE* this!! I taste more peach than rooibos (fortunately!) and the peachiness is just perfect!
> I've often been disappointed with peach flavours as most of them are as weak as my will when a chocolate is placed in front of me, but this one just smacks of juicy peach! @Oupa I bought it elsewhere - it's not on your website. Are you not going to make it anymore?
> > Ohm1 - Cannoli: Creamy, heavenly, melt-in-the-mouth flavour. Seriously good!
> > Pods 'n Salts - Appelkossie (Nic Salts): Muted flavour as nic salts tend to be, but OK.
> > End the day with coffee - as always.
> 
> Coffee Research resumes tomorrow (2 Feb).
> For the newcomers to the forum, here's the link
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125



I always enjoy reading your one-liners on the juices @Hooked 
adds value and insight

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine

Rob Fisher said:


> There are some things that are just the Bees Knees! And one of them is a fresh bottle of Red Pill straight out of the fridge!
> View attachment 156316


I have a renewed love for Red Pill, ever since I dropped from 6mg, to 3 mg. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

pied piper

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## nicoh

johan said:


> Started off with own mix: Cherry + Menthol (22mg nic), moved on during the day to VM Banana Cream with a couple of drops of menthol added (18mg nic) and just now filled-up with VM's Choc-Mint (18mg nic).


do you use three different mods

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smittie

007 Cola - A little bit disappointed in this one to be honest. I had real high hopes for it, but i mostly get an overwhelming cinnamon taste. I do get the cola in the back ground and a nice cola after taste. I'll try playing around with the cinnamon to make it work for me...

E-Mazing Vanilla Custard - Tried this after the recommended 4 day steep and it is really good! I will give it a few more days to see how it changes, as i hear it becomes even better over time. Only have about half of the 30ml tester left after "just having a quick taste"...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher Just today I was talking about you and how you experimented with various juices for about a year until you found your flavour profile.
> 
> A friend of mine started vaping about 6 months ago and she's been trying various flavours (she started off by liking coffee and tobacco). However ... I gave her some Red Pill to try and she LOVES it! She then tried Cyclone and she loves that too! I'll give her some XXX and see how that goes.
> 
> EDIT: She's been adding Cyclone to other fruit juices which she has to improve them lol. Any chance of a Cyclone one shot @Oupa?
> 
> She's lucky to have found her flavour profile so quickly, isn't she? Much better on the pocket!!
> 
> @Oupa I've bought the Red Pill one shot and I'm going to mix that up for her. On her behalf, I thank you for making the one shot available.


I only vape Red Pill all day in my billet box @Hooked 

And agreed the one shot from @Oupa makes it so much more affordable. 

I change up profiles at night in my drippers just cause I can.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Paul33 said:


> I only vape Red Pill all day in my billet box @Hooked
> 
> And agreed the one shot from @Oupa makes it so much more affordable.
> 
> I change up profiles at night in my drippers just cause I can.



That's interesting @Paul33 - even though you DIY you still vape Red Pill. It's obviously a really special juice but I'm afraid I don't like it at all, but then there are very few menthol juices which I do like - only those which are slightly cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

I haven't posted for a day or two so I have a long list today.

@Paul33 (Local) - Choffee DIY: Chocolate and Coffee. Delicious!! Review here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/paul33-diy-juice-reviews.t56941/

Opus/Flow (Local) - Aiko: Lime, cactus
a strange flavour; I don't like it.

Majestic Vapor (Local) - Julong: Fresh breath lemon drops
and it is indeed, but I can vape it only in a low-powered device and just a puff or two from time to time.

Five Pawns/Blue (Int.) - Lasker's Rule: 
"Baked and ripple cut potato chips dipped and covered with creamy, decadent milk chocolate and sprinkled with artisan sea salt."
An unusual combo but WOW!! * Love it!! Absolutely addictive!!* I taste mainly chocolate, but there is definitely a light flavour of potato as well. No saltiness though.
N.B. Five Pawns is usually a 50/50, but the Blue range is 70/30.

Emissary (Local) - Khanage: vanilla rice pudding, Thai mango, coconut cream
Absolutely delicious! Don't taste the rice pudding, but the mango and coconut come through distinctly and it is quite creamy.

Hazeworks (Local) - Jelly Babe: Jelly babies
Very nice, quite addictive but eventually it becomes too sweet.

RACC City Vapes (Local - a budget range made by Wiener Vape) - White Whiskers: sweet vanilla cream
Spot-on flavour description. Really delicious. I love Vanilla and often have a few puffs in between other flavours (I almost wrote 'courses'  ) just as a refresher.

Nic Salts: Pods 'n Salts - Appelkossie (again). 
The more I vape it, the more I like it! It doesn't have that chemical flavour which so many of the nic salts have.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> RACC City Vapes (Local - a budget range made by Wiener Vape) - White Whiskers: sweet vanilla cream
> Spot-on flavour description. Really delicious. I love Vanilla and often have a few puffs in between other flavours (I almost wrote 'courses'  ) just as a refresher.



I have got this but I cannot taste the vanilla in it at all. I get a bit of creaminess but otherwise its like vaping fresh air. But I also noticed with DIY concentrates that I struggle with mixes where vanilla is a main note. Especially Vanilla Bean Ice Creams. I don't get a peppercorn flavour like some people do, just a slight off flavour. 

So maybe all those years of stinkies have destroyed my vanilla receptors.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> I have got this but I cannot taste the vanilla in it at all. I get a bit of creaminess but otherwise its like vaping fresh air. But I also noticed with DIY concentrates that I struggle with mixes where vanilla is a main note. Especially Vanilla Bean Ice Creams. I don't get a peppercorn flavour like some people do, just a slight off flavour.
> 
> So maybe all those years of stinkies have destroyed my vanilla receptors.



@ARYANTO It's actually strange that I taste vanilla, because I don't have a strong sense of taste at all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Paul33 (Local) - Choffee DIY: Chocolate and Coffee.
Still loving this @Paul33!! Review here: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/paul33-diy-juice-reviews.t56941/

RACC City Vapes (local – made by Wiener Vapes @Rooigevaar ) – Masked Bandit: Chocolate, mint, ice-cream.
*WOW!* This tastes exactly like a choc-mint ice-cream!
_RACC City is the budget line of Wiener Vapes, with 100ml going for only R100. But let me tell you, there’s nothing budget about their flavours. Yesterday I vaped White Whiskers (Vanilla) and today Masked Bandit and they’re both delicious!!_

Dala (Local) – Custard éclair: “creamy and smooth”.
Disappointing. Pleasant enough, but nothing more.

Ripe Vapes (Int.) – Coconut Thai: coconut, basil, lemongrass.
Another *WOW!* A unique, exquisite, fascinating flavour! I taste mostly lemongrass though.
Best wattage for me was 35W (Pico 25); flavour wasn’t good at a higher wattage.

Farkengudstuf / The 4Dudes (Local – made by *Vape Carte*l! @KieranD) 
– The Purple Dude: Blackcurrant winegum
A really good, realistic flavour which reminds me of childhood, but quite potent. I like it a lot, but in small quantities.

Nic Salts: Pods 'n Salts - Appelkossie (again).
Need to finish the bottle as I hate having bits and pieces lying around. And nothing goes more slowly than juice which needs to be finished!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Hooked said:


> That's interesting @Paul33 - even though you DIY you still vape Red Pill. It's obviously a really special juice but I'm afraid I don't like it at all, but then there are very few menthol juices which I do like - only those which are slightly cool.


Well I do the same almost. Red Pill one shot work out at less than R0.80/ml including your pg/vg and nic. Did not work out exactly, maybe even closer to 70c. And then you know what you get and its going to be good(if you like it off course)
Now you can diy for about 40c/ml. But what about all the failures? If you really start working out failures, concentrates thats not being used etc, then you can quickly run into much higher costs than with the red pill and still not have a juice on par with it.

I have tried a few recipes that people suggested and most off them was only good for 10min. I have however made one of me own mixes that I find that I alternate between the red pill.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Adephi said:


> I have got this but I cannot taste the vanilla in it at all. I get a bit of creaminess but otherwise its like vaping fresh air. But I also noticed with DIY concentrates that I struggle with mixes where vanilla is a main note. Especially Vanilla Bean Ice Creams. I don't get a peppercorn flavour like some people do, just a slight off flavour.
> 
> So maybe all those years of stinkies have destroyed my vanilla receptors.


It could be that you can't really smell anything very well if you are like my mom - I have a wolf's sense of smell, such as smelling something strange and she can't smell it. She has allergies so it affects her but I have allergy rhinitis and still can smell things a bit. Some bad days I can't smell anything, in turn can affect taste. 

The one time I ate a piece of mint chocolate and it tasted like dish liquid so I gave it back to my dad.


----------



## Paul33

Hooked said:


> That's interesting @Paul33 - even though you DIY you still vape Red Pill. It's obviously a really special juice but I'm afraid I don't like it at all, but then there are very few menthol juices which I do like - only those which are slightly cool.


I vape the one shot of Red Pill @Hooked 

I like it all day as the menthol and the fruit I can handle all day and I don’t get bored.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Waine

Red pill, Question Mark, and Semi Colon are my favourite three juices. I am not a fan of desserts, as after a few short days, I usually become literally sick of the sweet, cloying, desert taste. However, this desert juice is so enjoyable, and for some reason, I do not become sick of it.






Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Calvin Naidoo

Rob Fisher said:


> Same as I vaped yesterday and today and every day! A fresh bottle of Red Pill just out of the fridge!
> View attachment 155820


Why you put it in the fridge Sir Rob


----------



## Alex

*Red Pill*, *Rodeo *and *Original *No.37 from Tobacco Bastards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vilaishima

Calvin Naidoo said:


> Why you put it in the fridge Sir Rob


So it does not steep/develop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Paul33

Alex said:


> *Red Pill*, *Rodeo *and *Original *No.37 from Tobacco Bastards


I really want to try the tobacco bastards range.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

This must be the best fruit flavour on the market





Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## dsmerrills

JurgensSt said:


> This must be the best fruit flavour on the market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


What is the flavour profile of this juice?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

dsmerrills said:


> What is the flavour profile of this juice?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Mango, Pineapple and guava

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smittie

Smittie said:


> 007 Cola - A little bit disappointed in this one to be honest. I had real high hopes for it, but i mostly get an overwhelming cinnamon taste. I do get the cola in the back ground and a nice cola after taste. I'll try playing around with the cinnamon to make it work for me...
> 
> E-Mazing Vanilla Custard - Tried this after the recommended 4 day steep and it is really good! I will give it a few more days to see how it changes, as i hear it becomes even better over time. Only have about half of the 30ml tester left after "just having a quick taste"...


So a quick update on this...

After about a week, the Cinnamon in the 007 Cola seems to have settled down a bit. I get a lot more cola and a lot less of the overpowering cinnamon that it started off with. 

Also opened my tester of Daily Driver last night. I really like this one. Very simple, but tasty. The strawberry is a bit heavy for an all day vape for me, but the creator said you can take it down as far as 1 %. For an all day vape, i'll personally take it down from 2,5% to 1,5 or 1%.

Happy Vaping!

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

Smittie said:


> So a quick update on this...
> 
> After about a week, the Cinnamon in the 007 Cola seems to have settled down a bit. I get a lot more cola and a lot less of the overpowering cinnamon that it started off with.
> 
> Also opened my tester of Daily Driver last night. I really like this one. Very simple, but tasty. The strawberry is a bit heavy for an all day vape for me, but the creator said you can take it down as far as 1 %. For an all day vape, i'll personally take it down from 2,5% to 1,5 or 1%.
> 
> Happy Vaping!


I never actually read the notes before so I never saw that he said you can drip the strawberry down. I might do that next time. 

I do enjoy Daily Driver but it was hellava sweet. Definitely gonna drop it down tonight when I mix and hope that does wonders!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Waine said:


> Red pill, Question Mark, and Semi Colon are my favourite three juices. I am not a fan of desserts, as after a few short days, I usually become literally sick of the sweet, cloying, desert taste. However, this desert juice is so enjoyable, and for some reason, I do not become sick of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



@Waine Not too dry for you there in the desert?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

@BumbleBee (local) - Machete: dark coffee, chocolate, spice. Still a *WINNER!!*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumblebees-flavour-fluid-juice-reviews.t35631/

Elysian Labs (Int.) - Sinful: White chocolate macadamia nut cookie
Sounds divine, but nondescript

Sickboy (Local) - Blackout: Blackcurrants, kiwi
Oh. My. Vape. What a terrible taste!

Rype (Int.) - Pearfection: pear parfait, yoghurt
At 30W a delicious, light pear flavour. Higher than 30W not so good.
Love the word-play in the name of the juice!

Gobsmack (Int) - Caramel Churro: deep-fried caramel churro
Interesting! Another flavour which I can't identify comes through and counteracts the sweetness of the caramel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

A


nicoh said:


> do you use three different mods



Apologies for only responding now - that was years ago and only used one mod.


----------



## Hooked

Nitro’s Cold Brew Coffee – White Chocolate Mocha
Review coming up shortly.

Ruthless (Int.) – Pretzel Shack: Pretzel, white chocolate, vanilla “yogurt”
Tasteless

Cloud Stout / Cream Monster / Got Eem (Int.) - Guavanut: guava, coconut
*WOW!!!* This has to be the best guava on the market. It’s simply bursting with flavour! No taste of coconut though, but the guava is so good it doesn’t matter!

Suicide Bunny (Int.) / Bound by the Crown: 
Custard, stone fruits (peaches, nectarines, plums, apricots, cherries) and spice
Strange flavour – don’t like it.

A4S Vapes (Local) – Nooken: Crushed cookies, caramel vanilla ice-cream
Tasteless

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Braki

TKO - Yellow Milk
TKO - Strawberry Milk
TKO - Blueberry Milk
TKO - Coffee Time
Project X Nutty Custard Freebase

Think I have a TKO obsession

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## dsmerrills

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 158083


Let us know what you think?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NankeS

Today I vaped my own juice mix.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

NankeS said:


> Today I vaped my own juice mix.


And what was this mix of yours ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NankeS

ARYANTO said:


> And what was this mix of yours ?


Coconut & Rum...

Reactions: Creative 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SinnerG

Ohm1 Salty Cannoli.
20mg nic salt.

My first nic salt juice.
Hein did awesome with this one. Love the OG Cannoli and this is exactly what I've been looking for for my MTL retry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

SinnerG said:


> Ohm1 Salty Cannoli.
> 20mg nic salt.
> 
> My first nic salt juice.
> Hein did awesome with this one. Love the OG Cannoli and this is exactly what I've been looking for for my MTL retry.



@SinnerG I haven't tried the nic salts but I also love the OG Cannoli!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches

SinnerG said:


> Ohm1 Salty Cannoli.
> 20mg nic salt.
> 
> My first nic salt juice.
> Hein did awesome with this one. Love the OG Cannoli and this is exactly what I've been looking for for my MTL retry.


i'm so excited, can't wait to try it. well done @Hein510


----------



## SinnerG

Hooked said:


> @SinnerG I haven't tried the nic salts but I also love the OG Cannoli!!!!



You gonna love it.
I don't do well with dessert or bakery e-juices, but cannoli is always a win.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Nitro’s Cold Brew Coffee – White Chocolate Mocha
Review: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/nitros-cold-brew-coffee.t57135/

Circus – Coconut Cake: chocolate cake, coconut, whipped cream, marshmallow cream
I’m sure “chocolate cake” shouldn’t be in the flavour description, but whether it should or not is irrelevant, as the juice has no flavour at all; neither chocolate nor coconut. It’s just sweet. 

Fresh Juice Co. – Clean Cream: Vanilla bean ice-cream, caramel swirl, whipped cream, candied pecans
I don’t know why people rave about this. Dominant caramel as usual; light and pleasant overall, but nothing to get excited about.

Suave – Tigre: Passion fruit, papaya, creamy yoghurt. 
Very good! Deliciously dominant passion fruit, occasional light papaya. Creamy yoghurt somewhere, I guess …

Subtle Vape – Choc Cinnamon Roll: Cinnamon, coco 
Would suit those who don’t like sweet chocolate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Cracked open my recently purchased bottle of *Taviro 6mg*.

Have said it before but will say it again -> This is a great juice. That licorice slant to the tobacco is unusual and so satisfying for me. Makes you want more. Unique and very tasty.

My last bottle was 3mg and I desperately wanted to try the stronger 6mg. It delivers. Stronger as expected and very satisfying.

Perhaps the flavours are a little less pronounced. I think the nic is ever so slightly masking some of the subtleties. Crazy for me to say this but I think I may just prefer the 3mg slightly. Nevertheless it's very close.

Am vaping it on the Hadaly in direct lung so throat hit is not the focus. (For me throat hit is the focus when doing MTL)

Anyway I am enjoying this thoroughly. @Rooigevaar you made a winner with Taviro

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Suicide Bunny (Int.) – Mother’s Milk: Custard, strawberry.
(This is Suicide Bunny’s signature juice)
Love it! Softy, creamy strawberry and not too sweet.

Blaq (Int) – Boysenberry Jam (the name is the flavour description)
I don’t know what boysenberries are supposed to taste like, but if it’s like this, then no thanks!

Blends of Distinction (local) – Decadent Dark Chocolate: Strong cocao, caramel @Blends Of Distinction 
A strong, full-bodied, dark chocolate – perfect for satisfying chocolate cravings!!

M. Terk (Int.) – Terkish Blend: Butterscotch, custard, vanilla cream
A divine butterscotch custard! Really yummy!!!

High Nic
Liqua (Int) – Vanilla: French Vanilla (18mg freebase)
Flavour very light - hardly there, in fact.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

guava cactus

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

vicTor said:


> guava cactus



Sounds interesting! What's the brand and juice name @vicTor?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Hooked said:


> Sounds interesting! What's the brand and juice name @vicTor?



your honourable @Hooked 

the brand name is DIY

sorry I was taught it as guava cactus but now it is known as "prickly victory"

it's basically a guava with the cactus, adding whatever cactus does

it was my very first diy mix ever, to date it has a special place

you should try it

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

Cardinal
Red pill
Mango sticky rice

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked

@vicTor Ah!! So it is indeed your "prickly victory"!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Saintjie

Red pill one shot.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

Saintjie said:


> Red pill one shot.
> View attachment 158443


So yum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Saintjie

Paul33 said:


> So yum


Yeah it's quite good to be honest.. still wana buy a 120ml red pill one day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Sweet Sunday






Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

To be honest, I vaped Honest (int) – Cream & Sugar
Very mild flavour; leaves a fuzzy feeling in the mouth. Not good.

Pulse – Summer Soother: Daiquiri on ice
The label informs you that it was “Handcrafter in Kaapstad”. I reckon that's local.
What a refreshing, delicious flavour! I don’t usually like anything on ice, but I enjoyed this one if I vape at low power.
We need to keep an eye on these boytjies!!

Lemonade Nation – Pink Lemonade (Int): fizzy pink lemonade
Didn’t / couldn't go further than a fingertip taste – very strong taste of menthol!!!

Top Class – Chocolate Frosted Cookie (Int): chocolate cracker with white frosting
Yummy! Tastes just like a chocolate biscuit with icing! Love the icing flavour!!
(I believe it's been discontinued. I wonder why?

Nic Salts:
Element – Strawberry Whip (Int) (20mg) juice, not pod
Haven’t vaped it for quite a while and I was surprised at the strongish flavour, compared to most nic salts.
The problem is that I vape nic salts in between my other juice so a strongish nic salts flavour interferes with my other flavour e.g. How can I possibly vape coffee juice and have a few puffs of Strawberry Whip in between coffee puffs? No way!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mollie

JurgensSt said:


> Sweet Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from the small screen


How is that zoo cookies
I bought 2 months back Mr Hardwicks zoo cookies and was fine for the first 2 days then the flavour got too rich for me 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 158540


Hi I guess the red pill is a winner

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 158083



What are your thoughts on this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan_G

Flavair - Mango (Tastes like a very ripe mango, very good!)
NS20 - Honey roasted tobacco 
Vape King - Citrus 18mg Freebase for that extra throat hit
Sookie - DIY from Sir Vape, strawberry and cookies (amazinggg!!!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

ace_d_house_cat said:


> What are your thoughts on this?



@ace_d_house_cat it's really nice and probably one of the better strawberry milkshakes around. It is very authentic and doesn't have the chemical taste others seem to have. However, my mate tasted it and the bottle went with him.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Vilaishima

Juan_G said:


> Flavair - Mango (Tastes like a very ripe mango, very good!)
> NS20 - Honey roasted tobacco
> Vape King - Citrus 18mg Freebase for that extra throat hit
> Sookie - DIY from Sir Vape, strawberry and cookies (amazinggg!!!)


Flavair Mad Mango is the best mango juice I have tasted to date.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> @ace_d_house_cat it's really nice and probably one of the better strawberry milkshakes around. It is very authentic and doesn't have the chemical taste others seem to have. However, my mate tasted it and the bottle went with him.


Sounds like my house with mates stealing juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mollie

ace_d_house_cat said:


> What are your thoughts on this?


I bought the strawberry and watermelon last week and the 100ml is almost finished 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JurgensSt

The Friday combo







Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

Union of Vapers (Int) – Jammy Buns: buns filled with strawberry jam
It’s really nice! Pleasant strawberry, not too sweet, with slight bakery flavour.

AG Vapors (Int. / Local? – I think the former, judging by the spelling) - Apricot Yoghurt
Lovely! Tastes just like apricot yoghurt!

Granny’s (Int) – Ginger Biscuits (Extra Matured): Ginger biscuit, cinnamon
Mostly ginger, a little cinnamon. Sometimes I like it, at other times not. 

High Nic
Liqua (Int) – Vanilla: French Vanilla (18mg freebase)
Flavour very light - hardly there, in fact – and that’s fine! It doesn’t interfere with other flavours which I’m vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

How about telling us what you vaped today @mgvapereviews ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Re wired and re wicked , kicking off the day with some candy on ice, Jugger mini on the Rev= WINNER !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Can’t seem to get enough of this combo, does not leave my hand and goes where I go. This 12mg Nic juice is such a lovely smooth throat hit and totally satisfying in the Dvarw MTL with the 1.5mm airflow insert.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Perfect companion for tender evaluations for the day, with something to cool me down!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Mollie

Room Fogger said:


> Perfect companion for tender evaluations for the day, with something to cool me down!
> View attachment 159068


How is that apple from VK I love their passionate

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Mollie

Mixing day today






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA

Peach, Strawberry, Mango Ice DIY

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Smashing a superb bottle of tobacco goodness... Wiener Vape - Taviro

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

The vaper said:


> How is that apple from VK I love their passionate
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


It’s great, I have the iced version. Not overpowering but very satisfying. I could easily use it as a ADV. like the passionate a lot as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> Perfect companion for tender evaluations for the day, with something to cool me down!
> View attachment 159068



So what do you vape when you have cruel evaluations?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> So what do you vape when you have cruel evaluations?


The E-liquid Project Special Reserve 6 mg, great juice but at that nic level and the way i chain vape I’m too Silvered out to give a dam.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Carnival

ARYANTO said:


> Re wired and re wicked , kicking off the day with some candy on ice, Jugger mini on the Rev= WINNER !
> View attachment 158945



Good looking setup!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Absolute Vape - Death by Donut: Chocolate Donut
Nondescript.

Nostalgia – Yogi Chew: strawberry yoghurt chews
Tastes exactly like them! Yummy!

Ethos Vapors – Candy Treats Peach Rings
Tasty, light peach.

Vapetasia – Killer Kustard: “smooth and sumptuous vanilla custard”
Nice and creamy, but rich and sweet. One tank is more than enough!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

My DL vape juice for today.Man this juice is lekker.If you like ice and Guava buy it! The taste is indeed close to the real thing.

This is going to be a hot seller ( Reason for bottle that is on fire in pic) just incase someone was wondering WTF.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## lesvaches



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Smashing a superb bottle of tobacco goodness... Wiener Vape - Taviro
> View attachment 159075



Winner winner @Dela Rey Steyn 
what a great juice !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Safz_b

Exclamation has been my ADV all week loving these I havent tried many juices yet still a newbie however I like these flavours and I noticed I'm fussy with alot of the juices guess I'm still finding my preference

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Hello tobacco , my old friend I've come to vape with you again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

@MrGSmokeFree even me! Also on the @Twisp juice today. Bought this Arcus AIO 2nd-hand recently, and I'm fully enjoying the vape on it. Nice restrictive airflow and a good throat hit!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @MrGSmokeFree even me! Also on the @Twisp juice today. Bought this Arcus AIO 2nd-hand recently, and I'm fully enjoying the vape on it. Nice restrictive airflow and a good throat hit!
> View attachment 159410


Awesome enjoy it @Dela Rey Steyn the next time give the Cubano a try .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Silver said:


> Winner winner @Dela Rey Steyn
> what a great juice !


Absolutely spot on Juice @Silver, very well balanced

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Safz_b

Whats this red pill juice everyone loves to vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Safz_b said:


> Whats this red pill juice everyone loves to vape



http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/sho...apour-mountain-premium-e-liquid-red-pill-3mg/

Its a Berry/Litchi on Ice mix from local Juice Makers, Vapour Mountain (@Oupa ) It is a very well balanced and flavorful juice.

Most shops in SA will stock it due to its popularity, but I don't know if the supply will take a dip once they finish installing the direct pipeline to Uncle @Rob Fisher 's house.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Safz_b

Everybody loves Jam Monster so decided to get a bottle nope its not my thing I dont like it at all the Jam is just not for my tastebuds luckily hubby does though so I've decided on not buying big bottles of any juice unless I have tried it first

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/sho...apour-mountain-premium-e-liquid-red-pill-3mg/
> 
> Its a Berry/Litchi on Ice mix from local Juice Makers, Vapour Mountain (@Oupa ) It is a very well balanced and flavorful juice.
> 
> Most shops in SA will stock it due to its popularity, but I don't know if the supply will take a dip once they finish installing the direct pipeline to Uncle @Rob Fisher 's house.....



sweet Berry/Litchi with hints of Elderberry on Ice

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

lesvaches said:


> sweet Berry/Litchi with hints of Elderberry on Ice



OK OK  "Fancy" Berry/Litchi.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

lesvaches said:


> sweet Berry/Litchi with hints of Elderberry on Ice

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mollie

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/sho...apour-mountain-premium-e-liquid-red-pill-3mg/
> 
> Its a Berry/Litchi on Ice mix from local Juice Makers, Vapour Mountain (@Oupa ) It is a very well balanced and flavorful juice.
> 
> Most shops in SA will stock it due to its popularity, but I don't know if the supply will take a dip once they finish installing the direct pipeline to Uncle @Rob Fisher 's house.....


Got my one shot today can't wait to mix and see what the fuzz is all about lol

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gorvian

Vaping this today
Nutty Crunch Cookie by Joose-E-liqz - https://blckvapour.co.za/products/nutty-crunch-cookie-joose-e-liqs-e-liquid

and it is Delicious ... tastes almost exactly llike the Nuttikrust cookies you buy ... sooo good.

@Naeemhoosen at JOOSE-E-LIQZ, Thank you !!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Gorvian said:


> Vaping this today
> Nutty Crunch Cookie by Joose-E-liqz - https://blckvapour.co.za/products/nutty-crunch-cookie-joose-e-liqs-e-liquid
> 
> and it is Delicious ... tastes almost exactly llike the Nuttikrust cookies you buy ... sooo good.
> 
> @Naeemhoosen at JOOSE-E-LIQZ, Thank you !!



Great to hear @Gorvian 
How is this for co-incidence - at exactly the time you posted your post, I was on the phone to @Naeemhoosen -we were catching up on a few things.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Naeemhoosen

Gorvian said:


> Vaping this today
> Nutty Crunch Cookie by Joose-E-liqz - https://blckvapour.co.za/products/nutty-crunch-cookie-joose-e-liqs-e-liquid
> 
> and it is Delicious ... tastes almost exactly llike the Nuttikrust cookies you buy ... sooo good.
> 
> @Naeemhoosen at JOOSE-E-LIQZ, Thank you !!


Glad to hear @Gorvian. Im vaping some with some 5 roses tea. (coz nobody makes tea better than me and 5 roses. Lol). Taloing about tea. @Silver how dis the pitstop with the Rose go? 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Naeemhoosen said:


> Glad to hear @Gorvian. Im vaping some with some 5 roses tea. (coz nobody makes tea better than me and 5 roses. Lol). Taloing about tea. @Silver how dis the pitstop with the Rose go?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk



Lol, @Naeemhoosen , the pitstop didnt happen because by the time we finished speaking I had to go do family chores.... The Havana Nightz pitstop will have to happen tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pipeline is action... next delivery on Tuesday!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie

Today on the menu





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have had some new juices sitting on my desk for a while now... I really don't like testing new juices because there is no question that I am a juice philistine and I pretty much only vape one juice 99.9% of the time. Happily, Juice is very subjective and if I like or dislike a juice doesn't mean a whole lot. I just hate telling juice makers I don't like their juice because they have worked very hard on them but they need to know me testing juice is like feeding strawberries to pigs!

Alchemist Juices
Tangerine Queen - Very nice juice.
Gorgeous Guava - Wasn't a fan because the guava is more of a candy guava and I would have preferred a more authentic guava.
Berry Nice Indeed - Really disliked this one. Too perfumy for me.

Dala
SLK Ice - Just the right amount of Ice and a very easy juice to vape. Subtle tones.
SLK - Didn't test this one because there was no ice.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## lesvaches



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RuanK

Just tried some of @Rude Rudi 's DIY juices that has been steeping for about a week. I am loving all 3 that i mixed. PANGO
ICEE GRAPE and
ICEE LYCHEE

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I have had some new juices sitting on my desk for a while now... I really don't like testing new juices because there is no question that I am a juice philistine and I pretty much only vape one juice 99.9% of the time. Happily, Juice is very subjective and if I like or dislike a juice doesn't mean a whole lot. I just hate telling juice makers I don't like their juice because they have worked very hard on them but they need to know me testing juice is like feeding strawberries to pigs!
> 
> Alchemist Juices
> Tangerine Queen - Very nice juice.
> Gorgeous Guava - Wasn't a fan because the guava is more of a candy guava and I would have preferred a more authentic guava.
> Berry Nice Indeed - Really disliked this one. Too perfumy for me.
> 
> Dala
> SLK Ice - Just the right amount of Ice and a very easy juice to vape. Subtle tones.
> SLK - Didn't test this one because there was no ice.
> View attachment 159655
> View attachment 159656



Loved your one line summaries @Rob Fisher !!!
Adds a lot of value, thanks
I want to try that Tangerine Queen and SLK Ice

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 159505



@Paul33 RACC City is such a good range, isn't it? - and good prices too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Platinum Vapour – Dunk’t: chocolate/coconut biscuit dipped in coffee
Review: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/platinum-vapour-juice-reviews.t57476/

VGOD/Flavor Drips – Chocolate Donut: Lick-lipping yumminess! Very chocolaty!!

All Coiled Out – Mello: mango and peach yoghurt.
Disappointing. Pleasant, but nothing fantastic.

Nic Salts:
Opus – Fresh Lemonade (20mg)
Excellent! Has a refreshing flavour

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> I have had some new juices sitting on my desk for a while now... I really don't like testing new juices because there is no question that I am a juice philistine and I pretty much only vape one juice 99.9% of the time. Happily, Juice is very subjective and if I like or dislike a juice doesn't mean a whole lot. I just hate telling juice makers I don't like their juice because they have worked very hard on them but they need to know me testing juice is like feeding strawberries to pigs!
> 
> Alchemist Juices
> Tangerine Queen - Very nice juice.
> Gorgeous Guava - Wasn't a fan because the guava is more of a candy guava and I would have preferred a more authentic guava.
> Berry Nice Indeed - Really disliked this one. Too perfumy for me.
> 
> Dala
> SLK Ice - Just the right amount of Ice and a very easy juice to vape. Subtle tones.
> SLK - Didn't test this one because there was no ice.
> View attachment 159655
> View attachment 159656



@Rob Fisher Here a superb guava:
Cloud Stout /Cream Monster /Got Eem - Guavanut: guava and coconut, but I don't taste coconut. Just full-on guava!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 159505



And what's that stompie doing in the background @Paul33?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33

Hooked said:


> And what's that stompie doing in the background @Paul33?


That’s not a stompie @Hooked 

It’s one of those little mini rake things for a zen garden thingy that sits on our table outside. 

Does look like a cigarette butt in the pic though

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33

Hooked said:


> @Paul33 RACC City is such a good range, isn't it? - and good prices too!


Agreed!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Paul33 said:


> That’s not a stompie @Hooked
> 
> It’s one of those little mini rake things for a zen garden thingy that sits on our table outside.
> 
> Does look like a cigarette butt in the pic though


A big fat stompie on a large brick? LOL, unless it was a cigar and cigars don't have that colour. Correct me if I'm wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## delon

Eezee in the Creed rta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Five Pawns – Gambit: Apple Pie, Caramel, French Vanilla ice-cream
Definitely not the best apple pie I’ve vaped! Strange flavour and needs a bit of sweetener.

All Day Vapes – Marmalade: orange marmalade
Tastes exactly like orange marmalade! 

VK Prime – Pomcool: extra sweet pomegranate juice and ice
Absolutely delicious flavour but quite cool. Would prefer less ice.

Creamy Clouds/Alchemist – Wimbledon: butter biscuits with coconut.
A little sweet, but nice. Distinct taste of coconut which I enjoyed.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Steam Masters – Melk Java: coffee and milk tart. Review: 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/steam-masters-juice-reviews.t57644/

Next coffee: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/page-11

All Day Vapes – Decadence: chocolate cake, brandy, cherries
Yummy! Authentic chocolate cake flavour with a hint of brandy.

Yami Vapor – Shaka: mango and mangosteen
Verrrrrrrry nice!!! Wish I could find a colddrink that tastes like this!

Union of Vapers – Dinner Mintz: sweet peppermint
Refreshing! Perfect combo of peppermint with a touch of sweetness.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Is there anything better than a fresh bottle of Red Pill?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## lesvaches



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy

lesvaches said:


> View attachment 160331


Where did you get the Leaf juice, looks like a tobacco profile, is it any good?

Looking for some nice tobacco juice, preferably high free base Nic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Vaping on a bottle of Jam Monster Blueberry. I have no idea why but it's hitting the spot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches

CaliGuy said:


> Where did you get the Leaf juice, looks like a tobacco profile, is it any good?
> 
> Looking for some nice tobacco juice, preferably high free base Nic.


Got it from Blck vapor. it is indeed a vanilla & coconut tobacco. decent tobacco flavor but a little on the sweet side. still a really good one.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy

lesvaches said:


> Got it from Blck vapor. it is indeed a vanilla & coconut tobacco. decent tobacco flavor but a little on the sweet side. still a really good one.


Thanks, I’ll look into it on there site.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CaliGuy

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 160879


Every day All day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Juice for the day 







Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Vilaishima

Soda Shop Funky Orange - Absolutely love this. Tastes like orange sherbet with a great fizzy taste to it.

Soda Shop 7 Down - An intense lemon/lime taste. I really like it but it gets a bit much after a tankfull.

Adam se Klokke - Nothing left to say here...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Juice for today





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Pompous Pom (local) – Earl of Windsor and Earl of Windsor on Ice
Review: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/pompous-pom-juice-reviews.t32958/#post-484390

Fried (Int.) – Hazelpuff: chocolate and hazelnut
Seriously yummy!

NCV (local) – Burst: peach and mango jelly with vanilla custard
Delicious! Vaped this with a lamb curry – fantastic combination!

Zenkhulu (local) - Orange
Refreshing to vape while driving. Just like an orange coldrink!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches

Mango Passion Cheesecake by @Rude Rudi

Thank you, good solid fruity cheesecake recipe, permanent rotation.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

First time for me

Prime FizzApple Ice

Head to head in the Hadaly and Dvarw






First hour vaping and am enjoying it a lot. It went into the Dvarw  Tasty green sour twang! Mmmm... nice !

Good one Max and the VK team - @Stroodlepuff , @Gizmo

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Capital Vapes (local) – Coffee (House Range)
Review: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/capital-vapes-juice-reviews.t57967/

Pancake Man (Int) – Tooty Frooty: pancakes, syrup, candied fruit
One of the few pancake juices which isn’t sickeningly sweet. Slight fruity taste.

Blends of Distinction (local): Ice Pop – Papaya
Good papaya flavour. Chilled, but not too much.

ONEoz Vapours (local) – Apple Pie
Superb!!!!! The best apple juice I’ve tasted!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Going sweet today.






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

*Bobas Bounty* in Reo Silver with coffee this morning.

Oh my word - what a juice! Throwback to nearly 5 years ago when I first tried it. Hard to describe but to me it's like granola bars with a mild tobacco. Delicious and tasty. 

Thanks to @BumbleBee who gave me some remnants of a bottle he had a few years back. I discovered it in the back of my juice cupboard. And its just as good as it always was. 

Tagging @ShaneW from Juicy Joes who initially brought in the juice about 5 years ago. And fellow Bobas lover @HPBotha. Just to share the moment.

Wow. Am loving this!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> *Bobas Bounty* in Reo Silver with coffee this morning.
> 
> Oh my word - what a juice! Throwback to nearly 5 years ago when I first tried it. Hard to describe but to me it's like granola bars with a mild tobacco. Delicious and tasty.
> 
> Thanks to @BumbleBee who gave me some remnants of a bottle he had a few years back. I discovered it in the back of my juice cupboard. And its just as good as it always was.
> 
> Tagging @ShaneW from Juicy Joes who initially brought in the juice about 5 years ago. And fellow Bobas lover @HPBotha. Just to share the moment.
> 
> Wow. Am loving this!



I can hear your enjoyment!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

World Wonders – Colossus: “Hazelnut Biscotti Dipped in a Cafe Latte”
Review: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/world-wonders-juice-reviews.t13434/page-3

Pleural E Fusion – Toffee Custard
*WOW!!!* Yummy!!!!!!!

Majestic Vapour – Vasuki: peanut butter and banana smoothie
Just so-so

Vapour Chemistry – VC4: Vanilla Creamy Coconut Custard poured over a biscuit crust
Pleasant

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for sharing your vapes and your one liner descriptions @Hooked !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> Majestic Vapour – Vasuki: peanut butter and banana smoothie
> Just so-so



Currently have it in my squonker. I think this would be a great juice if the sweetner can just be knocked down by half. Its really sweet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

At the Iron Lung opening in PMB I tasted a Lime Lemonade from Eastern Delights... it's due for release in a while and they are still testing and deciding on packaging and even the name of it... I vaped it for about an hour on the Profile Mesh RTA and it's not just another juice. I nagged @Naeemhoosen until he passed me the bottle to slip into my man bag! It's an interesting juice and right from the tongue test I was anxious to try it in a tank. And it didn't disappoint! If you like Lemonade type vapes then keep an eye out for this one!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> At the Iron Lung opening in PMB I tasted a Lime Lemonade from Eastern Delights... it's due for release in a while and they are still testing and deciding on packaging and even the name of it... I vaped it for about an hour on the Profile Mesh RTA and it's not just another juice. I nagged @Naeemhoosen until he passed me the bottle to slip into my man bag! It's an interesting juice and right from the tongue test I was anxious to try it in a tank. And it didn't disappoint! If you like Lemonade type vapes then keep an eye out for this one!
> View attachment 162140



@Rob Fisher likes something other than Red Pill. Today is a day never to be forgotten!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher likes something other than Red Pill. Today is a day never to be forgotten!



Before we bring out the dancing girls to celebrate let me put it in a DVarw and see if it lasts... it is most certainly a wow juice and only time will tell if it stays with me for longer than a tank or two... but I must say I was drawn to it right away.

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Before we bring out the dancing girls to celebrate let me put it in a DVarw and see if it lasts... it is most certainly a wow juice and only time will tell if it stays with me for longer than a tank or two... but I must say I was drawn to it right away.



Definitely a rare occasion indeed!
Hope it makes it

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

TKO – Crustee: peanut butter and maple syrup on toast
*WOW!!!* Lip-smacking, mouth-watering deliciousness – and not overly sweet either!!

Jam Monster (Int) – Blackberry: buttered toast with blackberry jam
Yummy!!

Liqua Mix (Int.) – Vanilla Orange Cream: oranges, cream, green vanilla
Horrible flavour!

Loaded (Int.) – Chocolate Glazed: creamy, rich cacao
Disappointing. Weak chocolate flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Juice to keep me sweet at the office today






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

A bunch of coffee's!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Eastern Delights Nimbu Paani (yet unreleased) made it into a Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie

I simply love this passionate from VK
Would like to know the recipe haha





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> A bunch of coffee's!
> View attachment 162289



Eeny meeny miny mo,
Pick a coffee by its toe
If it's not good then let it go
Eeny meeny miny mo!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver

First vape on Havana Gold by JOOSE-E-LIQZ 

Very nice indeed!
Sweeter and milder on the tobacco than Havana Nightz. Got a custard sort of background vibe. Mellow vape and tasty. 

Tried it first in MTL. Going to have to try it in various setups....

Nicely done @Naeemhoosen !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Mr GoodVape Sweet Lovin Nic salts 5mg
AMAZE-BALLS

Definitely an all day vape!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Silver said:


> First vape on Havana Gold by JOOSE-E-LIQZ
> 
> Very nice indeed!
> Sweeter and milder on the tobacco than Havana Nightz. Got a custard sort of background vibe. Mellow vape and tasty.
> 
> Tried it first in MTL. Going to have to try it in various setups....
> 
> Nicely done @Naeemhoosen !



Thanks for the short review on this juice @Silver. Also keen to give it a go but in 12mg MTL format. See Sir Vape has stock, I’m waiting for them to get stock of another items to complete my order so hopefully next week some time I’ll also have some Havana Gold to try out. 

Right now my bench mark Tobacco Juice is Pied Piper Red Wood, So far out of all I’ve tried this juice is my favourite and excellent as an ADV MTL juice.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

CaliGuy said:


> Thanks for the short review on this juice @Silver. Also keen to give it a go but in 12mg MTL format. See Sir Vape has stock, I’m waiting for them to get stock of another items to complete my order so hopefully next week some time I’ll also have some Havana Gold to try out.
> 
> Right now my bench mark Tobacco Juice is Pied Piper Red Wood, So far out of all I’ve tried this juice is my favourite and excellent as an ADV MTL juice.



Ya, I have the 6mg version
Not ideal for MTL in the Reo (for me at least) because I like it quite a bit stronger , nic wise
But am focusing on the taste to see how it goes and how I like it.

I want to put it into a Hadaly and see how it fares with a bit more airflow

Flavour is lovely though.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## delon

delon said:


> I'm vaping in some Null in my Zeus X on my Naboo..


Flavour for days on this atty. .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Crème de la Crème – Caramel Apple
Good flavour, but too sweet!

Buddha Joose – Rum Custard Tart
Hmmmmm rich & creamy custard, slight rum flavour

Kernel E Liquid – Kernel Popcorn Sweet and Salty
Flavourless!! And I was dying for some popcorn.

Nic Salts: Yami Vapor - Taruto
Fairly neutral flavour, slightly sweet

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Some 5mg HB and chubby Skyline

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

For the Dr Pepper fans there is now Sgt Pepper available! Very authentic!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

With this weather I cracked open a 3 month steeped Bourbon &Nut Custard by @Ripstorm.

Really nice rich vape that goes so well as a late night winter treat.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing the Dvarw MTL with the tall tank and the Bograt beauty ring... with Black Betty in the tank!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Is there anything better than a fresh bottle of Red Pill?
> View attachment 160264


Yes, two bottles of Red Pill

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Stroodlepuff here is a gangster testing Mango to the Max!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> @Stroodlepuff here is a gangster testing Mango to the Max!
> View attachment 163143



Hehe love it

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Exclusive Vaping - Coffee Hazecookie
Review: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/exclusive-vaping-juice-reviews.t58241/#post-770311

Five Pawns/Blue - Lasker's Rule: potato chips dipped in chocolate
*WOW!!* Unusual flavour but I love it - totally addictive!!

TKO/ONEoz – Apple loves Lime
Predominantly lime and most definitely iced. 

Emissary Elixirs: Khanage: vanilla rice pudding, Thai mango, coconut cream
*WOW!!* It’s a soft, flavourful mango and the coconut adds interest

High nic:
DiGiCig – Oh so Creamy: Bavarian cream (12mg freebase) 
Very light, neutral flavour

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Refilled three tanks

Billet and the Skyline with *Panama*. What a glorious juice. I've actually not tried it in these two setups and it's lovely. Fruity chilled vape that is very tasty

Then another refill of the Dvarw with *Prime Fizz Apple Ice*. Also enjoying this a lot. And my Dvarw is behaving. Am grateful about that!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Cornelius

This has to be juice of 2019




Vaping it pinkie in the air and what not. Very fancy

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Cornelius said:


> This has to be juice of 2019
> 
> View attachment 163544
> 
> 
> Vaping it pinkie in the air and what not. Very fancy



Lol, pinkie in the air
haha @Cornelius

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nadz1972

Game Changer by Cloudworx. Insanely good sponge cake. A lot like the original Snowball but with icing instead of coconut.

Biscuit Custard Glazed by Wonutz. Superbly rich donut.

Hypnotize Reborn by Big Poppa Puff. Ice cold orange juice .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## VapeFTW

Project x nutty Custard.
Confection collection Custard cannoli.

Sent from my CAG-L02 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Refilled the Skyline with another tankful of *Panama*.
What a lovely juice. Am enjoying it.

And I hadn't tried it before in the Skyline. I was vaping it in the Dvarw and Hadaly when I reviewed it:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/wiener-vape-co-juice-reviews.t16454/page-4#post-765138

I think the Skyline flavour on this juice is tops.

The juice has a sweetness combined with a little sour and some chill. I find on the Skyline there is a tad more sourness which I like a lot and it's also a bit crisper.

Lovely

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Weston & Engine – Coffee Cake
Review: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/weston-engine-juice-reviews.t58403/#post-772304

Grannys – Ginger Biscuits (Extra matured)
It does indeed taste like ginger biscuits!

Gobsmack – Caramel Churro
Interesting! Another flavour coming through which counteracts the sweetness of caramel.

Mr Hardwicks – Supermilk: Strawberry Milkshake 
An old-time favourite!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rhys Dayson

Final Fantasy Grape & Pineapple

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rhys Dayson

Grape Nomenon

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Elmien

Hooked said:


> Weston & Engine – Coffee Cake
> Review: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/weston-engine-juice-reviews.t58403/#post-772304
> 
> Grannys – Ginger Biscuits (Extra matured)
> It does indeed taste like ginger biscuits!
> 
> Gobsmack – Caramel Churro
> Interesting! Another flavour coming through which counteracts the sweetness of caramel.
> 
> Mr Hardwicks – Supermilk: Strawberry Milkshake
> An old-time favourite!!



I NEED that Ginger Biscuits liquid. Where did you get it from?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 163609



This juice is ridiculously good, very authentic and a real treat to vape.

Wouldn’t recommend it on a Sub Ohm device, needs a decent single coil RTA/RDA to do the trick nicely.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Vaped on more juices today then most vape shops have in stock

The fun of testing juices at a Vape meet. 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

JurgensSt said:


> Vaped on more juices today then most vape shops have in stock
> 
> The fun of testing juices at a Vape meet.
> 
> Sent from small screen



That's awesome @JurgensSt 
Where was the vape meet? You didnt tell us!!!
What is going on. We need photos and a full run down!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Picked up the other 2 Tobacco profiles from the Pied Paper range, Red Wood being the 3rd.

I am by no means a Tobacco eJuice expert, I have however tried quite a few locally made profiles in the last few weeks. So far the PP Range has impressed me the most as it offers profile variations and none are overly sweet or desert based, authentic and a perfect balance to suite MTL tobacco fans.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

CaliGuy said:


> Picked up the other 2 Tobacco profiles from the Pied Paper range, Red Wood being the 3rd.
> 
> I am by no means a Tobacco eJuice expert, I have however tried quite a few locally made profiles in the last few weeks. So far the PP Range has impressed me the most as it offers profile variations and none are overly sweet or deserts, perfect balance to suite MTL tobacco fans.
> 
> View attachment 163748



I see you're also a fan of the Pico resin.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Hooked said:


> I see you're also a fan of the Pico resin.



Indeed, managed to find a few spread out all over the country and for the price, look and feel I’m very happy with these Pico 75w mods.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

A bit of squonking action tonight... a G&T aka Juniper!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Rob Fisher said:


> A bit of squonking action tonight... a G&T aka Juniper!
> View attachment 163816


 Now that setup gets my heart racing!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Now that setup gets my heart racing!!



@Dela Rey Steyn I must say I have had more than a few squonkers in my time and I have to say this is my favourite!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

@BumbleBee – Chelsea: Chelsea bun
It tastes exactly like a Chelsea bun! Love it! Good combo with Bumblebee’s Machete coffee!!

OHM1 – Krembo Crème: Cream Brulee @Hein510
Soft … subtle … creamy … heavenly!

Jones Juice Co./Guilty Pleasures – French Delicacy: croissant, honey, almonds
Very good! Could even taste the honey!

Momo – Drizzle Dream: lemon drizzle cake
Light lemon; slightly sweet. Very nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy

@Hooked I have good things about the Machete, need to get a bottle and give it a go sometime.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Cold Fusion Warning Shot one of, if not the best strawberry milk I have had.

Not sure if this or Suicide Bunny Mother's Milk but better than Cuttwood Unicorn Milk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

*LIT Sidechick* in the Billet Box

Special juice for me in a special device. Lots of great flavour.

If you like fruity chilled Vapes you will most likely like the pear and litchi combo of this juice. It’s super. Great staple for me. @SEAN P you made a winner here!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

CaliGuy said:


> Picked up the other 2 Tobacco profiles from the Pied Paper range, Red Wood being the 3rd.
> 
> I am by no means a Tobacco eJuice expert, I have however tried quite a few locally made profiles in the last few weeks. So far the PP Range has impressed me the most as it offers profile variations and none are overly sweet or desert based, authentic and a perfect balance to suite MTL tobacco fans.
> 
> View attachment 163748


You should have gotten a 60 ml Arabian Nights, that’s not going to see Tuesday before the shops open again!  My special treat every night is Red Wood. Must maybe dust of a pipe over the weekend and go for it, absolutely love the stuff!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

@Blends Of Distinction / Ice Pop range - Orange Fizz
This new juice by Blends is a *WOW - WOW - WOW !*
See review https://www.ecigssa.co.za/blends-of-distinction-juice-reviews.t18087/page-2#post-773692

Vape Breakfast Classics - Mr Blintz: Crepe, green apples, Ricotta cheese, cream
Sounds fascinating and I've never vaped anything with a cheese flavour, but -nothing exciting.

Donuts - Glazed Kronuts: doughnuts, croissants and cream
Love it!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> You should have gotten a 60 ml Arabian Nights, that’s not going to see Tuesday before the shops open again!  My special treat every night is Red Wood. Must maybe dust of a pipe over the weekend and go for it, absolutely love the stuff!



Where do you buy it @Room Fogger?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> Where do you buy it @Room Fogger?


You can get if from The Good Guys, internet and shipped to you. Great stuff if you like tobacco, the best I tasted and never thought I would like one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Rhys Dayson said:


> Grape Nomenon



How is this brand? There was a lot of hype for the Lemon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> You should have gotten a 60 ml Arabian Nights, that’s not going to see Tuesday before the shops open again!  My special treat every night is Red Wood. Must maybe dust of a pipe over the weekend and go for it, absolutely love the stuff!



jaa that guy knows his story

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rhys Dayson

CMMACKEM said:


> How is this brand? There was a lot of hype for the Lemon.


Not bad, slight sour tinge with a decent grape flavour.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Elmien said:


> I NEED that Ginger Biscuits liquid. Where did you get it from?



Hi Elmien, sorry saw your msg now only. In future it's best to tag the person then they get an Alert. I got it from Vape Club.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Loaded – Smores: Graham crackers, marshmallow, chocolate
Yummy!

Decadent Clouds – Sub-lime Gelato: lime ice-cream, toasted pecan nuts
*WOW!!* Love this! Soft lime flavour and really tastes like a gelato.

AG Vapors – Pina Colado Milkshake: 
Quite nice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked

eULIQ - Arabica
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/euliq-premium-e-liquid-juice-reviews.t58712/#post-775925

Fryd – Banana Frittter: banana, honey
*WOW!!* Yummy-yummy!! I'm not a fan of banana juice but *this* tho!

RYPE – Pearfection: Pear parfait, yoghurt
Lovely light pear flavour. Not good at >30W.


----------



## Silver

Been craving some *Taviro *from Wiener Vape the last day or two

That tasty light tobacco with the licorice slant.... mmmmmm.....

A freshly wicked flavor machine (the Hadaly) doing this fantastic juice justice this morning

Glorious

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Juice testing... both good juices but not really my wheelhouse... I may try Eden in a tank because I do love grapefruit...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA

At The Iron Lung Vapory

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

DNA – Java Shake
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/dna-juice-reviews.t58799/

King's Crest - Don Juan Reserve: pecan pie, chocolate butter, Graham Cracker crust
Very nice. Light chocolate with nutty flavour.

Hard Hitters Alliance – Saint Reserve: vanilla infused bourbon milk, smoked in traditional Canadian oak and spice. 
Love it! Interesting flavour.

Overdid the garlic butter at lunch , so …
TuT - Tic Tac
Just like the mint TicTacs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Ruthless & Gost – Gold- Black: Coffee cookie topped with caramel
Review: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ruthless-juice-reviews.t32934/#post-778418

Coil Co. – Scotchies: Butterscotch Ice-cream Sandwich 
Yummy!!!!!!!!!

Ripe Vapes - Strawberry Crème Brulee
Pleasant, soft, light and not overly sweet. Seemingly middle-of-the-road but quite addictive!

Loaded – Melon Shake: A really good sweet-melon (not watermelon, fortunately)

Nic Salts:
Yami Salts – Taruto
Nothing like their freebase Taruto, but pleasant; neutral

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asterix

Paul’s RY4. An old favorite that had been usurped by Red Pill has again become my ADV for the past 3 days. (Don’t get me wrong, Red pill is still lurking in the background).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

So yummy!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Ion Particles by Cold Fusion.

Very underrated super premium juice company. A raspberry lemonade, I cannot think of a lemonade that wasn't harsh on the throat so never truly enjoyed them. This one is super smooth and one of the best I've tried.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

Asterix said:


> View attachment 166155
> Paul’s RY4. An old favorite that had been usurped by Red Pill has again become my ADV for the past 3 days. (Don’t get me wrong, Red pill is still lurking in the background).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Take a guess...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I visited Vape King CT today to say hello to @Oupa and picked up two new juices I liked. @KZOR @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

CMMACKEM said:


> Ion Particles by Cold Fusion.
> 
> Very underrated super premium juice company. A raspberry lemonade, I cannot think of a lemonade that wasn't harsh on the throat so never truly enjoyed them. This one is super smooth and one of the best I've tried.



Nice name
Sounds great @CMMACKEM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 166767
> View attachment 166768
> I visited Vape King CT today to say hello to @Oupa and picked up two new juices I liked. @KZOR @Stroodlepuff



Ooh, that's great @Rob Fisher 
Glad you got to see @Oupa - and wow, new juices you liked!!
That is something

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

Rob Fisher said:


> picked up two new juices I liked.



Now i don't mind if no-one else likes it.  
As long as @Rob Fisher likes it then i am content with my product. 
Thanks for posting m8.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## CaliGuy

My Pico Resins are still my go to setups, they just feel so good in my hands and they hardly take up any space in my pockets. 

Then trying out a new juice by Nostalgia called Token. It’s a Passionfruit, Guava, Pineapple, Mango sauce and tastes fantastic in the Dvarw MTL.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Mollie

Now we are gonna braai






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Sunday afternoon drip

I really enjoy this juice. *Taviro *from Wiener Vape. @Rooigevaar

Such a different and unique taste. With a slant of licorice. Lovely.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## David.Fisher

Started my day with a TKO 12mg MTO blue milk on the SMOk Infinix, then moved over to a 3mg Mango Freezo DL on my Zeus X - Shogun combo. That's all I'll be having till the end of the month...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hypersonic136

Got some of this juicy goodness going today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hypersonic136

The vaper said:


> Now we are gonna braai
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Care to share your pms recipe please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Hypersonic136 said:


> Care to share your pms recipe please?



Very easy, just anger your wife a little bit and wait for the resulting storm to hit....

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## BumbleBee

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Very easy, just anger your wife a little bit and wait for the resulting storm to hit....


for added effect you can put a cape on her and then tell her she is Super Angry, then sit back and enjoy the show

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Mollie

Hypersonic136 said:


> Care to share your pms recipe please?


This is @StompieZA creation and all credits go to him

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?posts/760365

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

LOL flip i giggled way too much now!! Seriously need to think of a better name..

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mollie

StompieZA said:


> LOL flip i giggled way too much now!! Seriously need to think of a better name..




Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Safely Back in Durbs after a 3,550km round trip to CT and back!

Popped some FruiTea into a Dvarw... still yum!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Safely Back in Durbs after a 3,550km round trip to CT and back!
> 
> Popped some FruiTea into a Dvarw... still yum!
> View attachment 167070



Oh wow, @Rob Fisher , that is something - if it made it into a Dvarw after a few days of vaping then it must be very good.

Glad you back safely !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's been a while since I was vaping more than just Red Pill all the time!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Lefty

Chugging some Crafters Code Blizzard and some Berry Slush Puppy (own mix) to sweeten things up... loving the Ice juices...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> It's been a while since I was vaping more than just Red Pill all the time!
> View attachment 167157



Would love to know your thoughts on your new juices! I'm looking forward to trying some of @KZOR'S Fruitea at our CT month-end meet!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> Would love to know your thoughts on your new juices! I'm looking forward to trying some of @KZOR'S Fruitea at our CT month-end meet!



@Hooked I only tried a few juices and I must say @KZOR's FruiTea is spot on and I have had a tank of it on the go since I found it... the other one is another local juice called Nilla Shake from DNA Juices.

FruiTea is a Peach Iced Tea and probably the best of the ones I have tested.
Nilla Shake is a Vanilla Milkshake and not in your face... but really nice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hypersonic136

Some @Puls2 Summer Soother

Mouth watering Mixed berry virgin daiquiri

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie

Got this today @lung candy and I must say I enjoy it I never vaped blackcurrant before and I might start





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> @Hooked I only tried a few juices and I must say @KZOR's FruiTea is spot on and I have had a tank of it on the go since I found it... the other one is another local juice called Nilla Shake from DNA Juices.
> 
> FruiTea is a Peach Iced Tea and probably the best of the ones I have tested.
> Nilla Shake is a Vanilla Milkshake and not in your face... but really nice.



Ah good to know ... I love Peach Iced tea and I have one or two here which I haven't tried yet. Now I really can't wait for our vape meet!!

I tried the DNA Java Shake and I loved it. https://www.ecigssa.co.za/dna-juice-reviews.t58799/
I've subsequently bought the Nilla Shake as well so I'll be trying that in the near future!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Ah

Look what we have here

It’s *Ice Pop Greek Fruit *in the Skyline

This ‘famous fig’ juice from @Blends Of Distinction is glorious. Has such a lovely distinctive taste. The fig is wonderful. Haven’t vaped it for a while. Doing _very _well in the Skyline.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Ah
> 
> Look what we have here
> 
> It’s *Ice Pop Greek Fruit *in the Skyline
> 
> This ‘famous fig’ juice from @Blends Of Distinction is glorious. Has such a lovely distinctive taste. The fig is wonderful. Haven’t vaped it for a while. Doing _very _well in the Skyline.



It sure is a superb juice. Have you tried @Blends Of Distinction's latest juice in the Ice Pop range - called Orange Fizz. Whew! It's really something!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

One of the ADV Café range – review coming up in a day or two and it’s delicious – the juice, that is, not the review. It’s such fun having an entire range of coffees to vape! @YeOldeOke @ADV-Des

TuT – Cheesecake: Lovely soft, creamy flavour

Yami Vapour – Milkgat: Yummy! Tastes like spicy nougat!

Decadent Clouds – XOXO: Remember those pastel, heart-shaped sweets? This is IT!

The E Juice Co – Lemon-glazed Doughnut. Excellent blend of lemon and sweetness.

Cream Team – Neopolitan. Light flavour but addictive!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

FruiTea, Nilla Shake, Red Pill and Exclamation!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Prime *Pomcool* in the Skyline

Lovely vape this. Also haven’t vaped it for a while. Tasty, not overpowering, raspberry vibe and soft cooling.

Lovely mellow vape on a Sunday afternoon

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Some Sweet Chai tea in the Ta-Vader and some Cool Kiwi Nic Salts in the SXK BB

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CaliGuy

Think the vape gods are trying to tell me something - ADV eLiquid meet ADV Juice

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## X-Calibre786

Bamango Ice and Pearlosophy in the Zeus X twins. Especially enjoying the BaMango Ice, though it's a little too banana and not enough mango for my taste.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

@KZOR's latest juice: FruiTea (peach and apricot).
I love peach and apricot juice and this one is seriously good!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Mr Macaron - Salted Caramel
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/mr-macaron-juice-reviews.t59804/

DNA - Nilla Shake: hmmmm delicious vanilla!

@KZOR's Neopolitan Ice-cream: Fantastic! Better than some commercial brands. This could easily be an ADV for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Two new juices to test and both passed the tongue and now into the Haku Riviera! Good one @Zeki Hilmi and @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Rob Fisher said:


> Two new juices to test and both passed the tongue and now into the Haku Riviera! Good one @Zeki Hilmi and @BumbleBee
> View attachment 169809
> View attachment 169810


Hope you enjoy it uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Sickboy 77 - Asylum - Hysteria *WOW!*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/sickboy77-juice-reviews.t60083/

Mastery Series – Pastéis de Nata: Portugese Egg Custard Tart
Another deliciously creamy custard; a little spicy too. Love it! Thanks so much @Rob Fisher

Vapeboratories /Drip “n” Go – Peaches & Cream
Disgusting! artificial, chemical taste and a strange flavour which is definitely not peaches!

Marina Vape – That Thai Tea Tho: Thai tea with Condensed Milk
Pleasantly sweet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> Sickboy 77 - Asylum - Hysteria *WOW!*
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/sickboy77-juice-reviews.t60083/
> 
> Mastery Series – Pastéis de Nata: Portugese Egg Custard Tart
> Another deliciously creamy custard; a little spicy too. Love it! Thanks so much @Rob Fisher
> 
> Vapeboratories /Drip “n” Go – Peaches & Cream
> Disgusting! artificial, chemical taste and a strange flavour which is definitely not peaches!
> 
> Marina Vape – That Thai Tea Tho: Thai tea with Condensed Milk
> Pleasantly sweet!



Love your one liners @Hooked 
So interesting

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Tried a new juice today, Volka - The Boeba: Traditional warm sweet, dairy milk flavored with exotic spice.
It is indeed spicy! Love it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Grimm Creations - Latte
*https://www.ecigssa.co.za/grimm-creations-juice-reviews.t60460/*

Mr Hardwick's - Debbie does Doughnuts: pastry with chocolate and a creamy filling
An old favourite of mine - and I'm sure of many others too!

Vapeboratories /Drip “n” Go – Apricot
As awful as the Peaches & Cream. I wouldn’t even PIF these juices to someone.

G Bay Vape Juice – Poseidon Chymos: Strawberry Cream
G Bay Vape Juice – Coco Cluster: Coconut, rice puffs, milk chocolate
(G Bay is Gordons Bay)
Both are pleasant but the flavours are quite light.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It was a pure Red Pill day just like most days for me...

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

First time try for me of *Leviathan* by Emissary Elixirs - @Imperatorc

It’s quite unique. Haven’t tasted something like this before. Interesting.

Will vape it for a while and see how it goes...

Hadaly doing the honours

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked

SVC Labs - Wonutz
Coffee review here 

All Day Vapes – Banana Custard Cake
One of my favourites! @YeOldeOke and @ADV-Des should open a coffee shop/bakery - where one can vape, of course. Imagine having a juice menu with matching real coffee and cake!

ONEoz – Bluffin: blueberry muffin
Not too keen on this one. One has to really love blueberries to enjoy it.

Nic Salts: 
Platinum – Malted Cream (25mg)
Pleasantly neutral flavour


----------



## Silver

Another first try for me

It’s *Goman Mango*

Got it last weekend at the @h2vape birthday bash






It’s nice
Fresh clean mango. Quite simple but effective. Am not a big mango Vaper so haven’t got much to compare it to but I am enjoying it. Tasty and not artificial. Quite an authentic mango taste.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Another first try for me
> 
> It’s *Goman Mango*
> 
> Got it last weekend at the @h2vape birthday bash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s nice
> Fresh clean mango. Quite simple but effective. Am not a big mango Vaper so haven’t got much to compare it to but I am enjoying it. Tasty and not artificial. Quite an authentic mango taste.



@Silver Your mod has a face, but the nose is above the eyes. And why the downturned mouth? Looks so sad ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Silver Your mod has a face, but the nose is above the eyes. And why the downturned mouth? Looks so sad ...



You're right @Hooked
It does look rather sad
haha

Its my RX200
My only 3 battery mod
Bought it from Sir Vape a long time ago - it was the switch version where they switched the panels to give it a different look.

I actually dont like this mod much because the battery life is awful even though it uses 3 batteries!!!
It has less life than most of my 2 battery mods!
But it serves quite nicely for an at home mod because it stands firm on the table and I have 6 batteries (2 married sets of 3) paired to it.
Need to replace it with a nice DNA mod - I still havent gotten myself a DNA mod. Am looking for one but will get one in time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> You're right @Hooked
> It does look rather sad
> haha
> 
> Its my RX200
> My only 3 battery mod
> Bought it from Sir Vape a long time ago - it was the switch version where they switched the panels to give it a different look.
> 
> I actually dont like this mod much because the battery life is awful even though it uses 3 batteries!!!
> It has less life than most of my 2 battery mods!
> But it serves quite nicely for an at home mod because it stands firm on the table and I have 6 batteries (2 married sets of 3) paired to it.
> Need to replace it with a nice DNA mod - I still havent gotten myself a DNA mod. Am looking for one but will get one in time.



@Silver With 3 batteries it must be quite heavy - no wonder it stands firmly! I'd be interested in knowing how much it weighs, if you have a scale.


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Silver With 3 batteries it must be quite heavy - no wonder it stands firmly! I'd be interested in knowing how much it weighs, if you have a scale.



I do have a proper electronic scale but its in my vape cave and its all closed for the night 
Am now back in the house and all I have is the kitchen scale

Let me see what I can do for you with the normal analog kitchen scale

It is quite heavy 

My guess is about 300g. lets see how close I am

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Ok it’s 350g! With the hadaly on top 

So I would guess it’s about 300 or close to that without the atty. 

My word it’s heavy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 171508



@Rob Fisher You and @Oupa should do an ad, with you holding a bottle of Red Pill and saying, Red Pill - what else?" You'd rival George Clooney and his Nespresso!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## h2vape

Silver said:


> Another first try for me
> 
> It’s *Goman Mango*
> 
> Got it last weekend at the @h2vape birthday bash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s nice
> Fresh clean mango. Quite simple but effective. Am not a big mango Vaper so haven’t got much to compare it to but I am enjoying it. Tasty and not artificial. Quite an authentic mango taste.


Glad you're enjoying it @Silver


----------



## vicTor

pied piper, everyday, all day

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

Jazzy Boba – Thai Boba: Thai tea leaf extracts, atapioca pearls, honey, sugar, milkbase
Tastes like a very weak cup of tea with milk.

Suave – Tigre: Passion fruit, papaya, creamy yoghurt
Very good! Mostly passion fruit, occasional light papaya. 

Five Pawns – Lasker’s Rule: Potato chips dipped in chocolate
Unusual flavour but I love it! There really is a flavour of potato chips and chocolate!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Safz_b



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Liqua – Coffee: Review is here

Blends of Distinction – Decadent Dark Chocolate @Blends Of Distinction 
It truly is a *dark *chocolate and it’s very good!

DNA – Nilla Shake
A yummy vanilla! I alternated puff-by-puff with the Decadent Dark Choc and what a good combo that was!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amy

Got this juice yesterday. My first tobacco I am trying. Think it is going to be on my shopping list from now on.






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Trying GBOM Moondrops on Ice for the first time

Very nice indeed! Such a nice ‘tanginess’ and a fair amount of ice for a commercial juice. Wow. Lovely

Nice one @Hoosain

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

I dare not mention any juice names for fear of offending the juice makers, but I mixed a chocolate juice with some leftover vanilla milkshake and WOW!


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> I dare not mention any juice names for fear of offending the juice makers, but I mixed a chocolate juice with some leftover vanilla milkshake and WOW!



Nothing wrong with mixing commercial juices @Hooked 

That sounds great !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Nothing wrong with mixing commercial juices @Hooked
> 
> That sounds great !



@Silver Oh, there isn't? In that case ... I mixed Blends of Distinction - Decadent Dark Chocolate with DNA - Nilla Shake. I can't remember the proportions but it was about half-half. The result is really fantastic!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Silver Oh, there isn't? In that case ... I mixed Blends of Distinction - Decadent Dark Chocolate with DNA - Nilla Shake. I can't remember the proportions but it was about half-half. The result is really fantastic!



I do the same @Hooked

Of course, when I get a commercial juice I will vape it as is

But then I do occasionally like to mix them up a bit. 

Desserts do go well together.
One recent mix for me has been Game Changer (by Cloudworx) with Majestic Creme from Majestic Vapor. Super combo that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Silver said:


> I do the same @Hooked
> 
> Of course, when I get a commercial juice I will vape it as is
> 
> But then I do occasionally like to mix them up a bit.
> 
> Desserts do go well together.
> One recent mix for me has been Game Changer (by Cloudworx) with Majestic Creme from Majestic Vapor. Super combo that.



I have discovered some awesome combinations that way. I normally use 2-3 different sqounkers with different juices every day. It has happened that I got mixed up when topping up a half full sqounk with a different juice. It so happened that I got mixed up and mixed up one of the Pied Piper tobaccos with Majestic Crème and got and amazing result. So not all mistakes are wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Silver said:


> First time try for me of *Leviathan* by Emissary Elixirs - @Imperatorc
> 
> It’s quite unique. Haven’t tasted something like this before. Interesting.
> 
> Will vape it for a while and see how it goes...
> 
> Hadaly doing the honours


what is the flavour profile ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> what is the flavour profile Rob?



It's Silver @ARYANTO

Leviathan is a tobacco 
It's lovely - not a hardcore straight up tobacco - but a fusion of sorts. Something slightly sweet in there - a bit deep and nutty and something that reminds my tastebuds of coconut. But not quite coconut. Very interesting indeed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

I’ve had The Mamasan kind of day and that’s a good day. A very good day. Their juice is truly superb. These are my favourites:

Purple Cheesecake: Filipino style Ube cheesecake
Incredible and unique flavour. Wish I could get the real thing, which is apparently purple yam cheesecake.

Mama Melon: Honeydew melon, Chinese Hami Melon, and lots and lots of vanilla cream
How they achieve such a delicate, yet distinctive flavour, is beyond my understanding.

Guava Pop: Asian guava hard candy with peach
Mouth-watering combination.

What I love about the above fruit juices is that they seem to have a natural sweetness, just as one would find in real fruit.

I've tried A.S.A.P. - Green Apple Tart candy, Strawberry Chew, and Peach Rings, with a cool exhale.
Didn't like it at all!! Far too cool for me and the flavour is brutal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I got these juice from Elysian Lans a while ago but had a bit of flu so they sat on the side waiting for the throat to return to normal... well almost normal.

Wilfire is a Tropical Fruit Menthol and I thought this would be my favourite but the menthol is overpowering... never thought I would say that. But if you are after a heavy menthol fruity juice then it may be for you!

Ghost is a Strawberry, Watermelon Menthol and the menthol is just right... but I'm not a fan of Watermelon.

Dragon Glass is Mango, Blueberry and Dragon fruit. I thought this would be my least favourite but I found myself vaping this after the test!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some more juice testing! The two Classic juices were great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher its so great to see you trying out the new juices!
I liked your descriptions of those Elysian Labs juices - thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

I found an old bottle of *Vape Elixir - Shipwrecked*

It’s a tobacco I bought a while back and forgot about it.

Have been vaping it in Reo Silver the past few days

My gosh it’s wonderful. Plain and simple tobacco. Not sweet. Just right. Not wet nor too dry. Hits the spot beautifully for me. Have also added some menthol and it’s lovely.

Am enjoying this a lot!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SareL21

TKO pink milk, limited edition. My first TKO juice as well. I think I need to head down to the vape store and pick up umm... All of them 





Vape On! Rock On!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Safz_b

Mixed up this Strawberry milk and its hitting the spot!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Nitro’s Cold Brew Coffee – Macchiato
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/nitros-cold-brew-coffee.t57135/


OGNL – Dewwy Boba: Milk tea with honeydew melon
Pleasant, soft melon; a little sweet. To me it’s just a fruit – don’t taste tea.

OGNL – Jazmin Boba: Milk tea with jasmine
Awful! Tastes and smells like air freshener!

Pastei de Nata: Portuguese egg custard tart
Can’t get enough of it! It’s a thousand times better than Yami Vapor’s Taruto!!
You put me on to a good thing when you gifted a bottle to me @Rob Fisher!

My own mix of Pastei de Nata and a chocolate (don’t remember which one)
Disappointing. They seemed to neutralise each other.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> Nitro’s Cold Brew Coffee – Macchiato
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/nitros-cold-brew-coffee.t57135/
> 
> 
> OGNL – Dewwy Boba: Milk tea with honeydew melon
> Pleasant, soft melon; a little sweet. To me it’s just a fruit – don’t taste tea.
> 
> OGNL – Jazmin Boba: Milk tea with jasmine
> Awful! Tastes and smells like air freshener!
> 
> Pastei de Nata: Portuguese egg custard tart
> Can’t get enough of it! It’s a thousand times better than Yami Vapor’s Taruto!!
> You put me on to a good thing when you gifted a bottle to me @Rob Fisher!
> 
> My own mix of Pastei de Nata and a chocolate (don’t remember which one)
> Disappointing. They seemed to neutralise each other.



Love reading your one liners @Hooked 
They add a lot of value

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Love reading your one liners @Hooked
> They add a lot of value



Thank you @Silver!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima

Hooked said:


> @Silver Oh, there isn't? In that case ... I mixed Blends of Distinction - Decadent Dark Chocolate with DNA - Nilla Shake. I can't remember the proportions but it was about half-half. The result is really fantastic!


I put some of my DIY cinnamon doughnut after vaping Adam se Klokke in my squonker.

The taste went together so well that I now often drip the one in the top of the RDA whilst I have the other in the squonker. 

Adam is an intensely icy "apple sours" and my cinnamon doughnut is a rich doughnut with VBIC. Together these two taste like apple pie with vanilla ice cream. It is bloody fantastic. I decided I will be mixing preportions of this this month to find the perfect blend. Only problem is that it would make for one heck of a complex recipe as it would require 14 different concentrates.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hoosain

Fantastic stuff @Silver and thank you for the kind words and support. Glad you enjoying it. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Hoosain said:


> Fantastic stuff @Silver and thank you for the kind words and support. Glad you enjoying it.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



Pleasure @Hoosain 
I actually vaped it again last night - Moondrops on Ice
It was divine. 
Great juice - well made!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP

Prob the best Desert juice i have ever had to date. Flip this stuff is delicious. Goodness. LOL. The ratio of flavours are just superb. And the sweetness is there but not overpowering. But the caramel shines ever so bright thou. Yum. And on this Rebirth dual coil 0.2ohms with NC2, match made in heaven.

Well done Majestic Vapor team!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hoosain

If you enjoy Moondrops On Ice. You will definitely enjoy the Ndulge Mango Cardinal, Pineapple Trivia and Pink Pearl Ice. Must hook you up at Vapecon. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## CJB85

Silver said:


> First time try for me of *Leviathan* by Emissary Elixirs - @Imperatorc
> 
> It’s quite unique. Haven’t tasted something like this before. Interesting.
> 
> Will vape it for a while and see how it goes...
> 
> Hadaly doing the honours


I would buy it just for that label design!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

In the KayFun: Pied Piper Red Wood... another 100ml bottle looking worse for wear.
In the Dvarw: Steammasters Exclamation Extreme.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Shadow Vaper Jnr

Today was mainly only on Kairos - Custard and Jello, but sidetracked in my RDA with Nostalgia - Velvet, Smooth as a pornstar's a$$ like Rip would put it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

*Nutty Crunch Cookie* by JOOSE-E-LIQZ @Naeemhoosen

Fired it up for the first time - new juice for me.
(In the dual coiled Petri V2 RDA - at 60Watts)

Man this is an authentic Joos! Tastes just like a nutty crunch cookie biscuit. Sweet but not overly so. Lovely biscuity flavour. And a slight touch of a crispy burnt sort of taste but a delicious kind. Ooh I am enjoying this and I’m not a major dessert Vaper.

What a lovely juice on first vape. Wow.

Good one Naeem! Well made sir!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jengz

On those new Bangers from @Vape Republic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

@BigGuy came for coffee to drop off some stuff we are putting together for a PIF for someone in need and he brought me the first bottle of Cube! It went from the tongue test straight into a Dvarw DL... Lemon, Vanilla, Sherbert, and Ice. The description is exactly what the vape is! I have been looking for a Grapefruit or Lemon Juice that could be used for more than one tank full before being too sweet or overpowering! This is it... very authentic and I have to say a Chicken Dinner! Great job Craig! I look forward to tasting the others in the new range when they see the light of day! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Mollie

Silver said:


> *Nutty Crunch Cookie* by JOOSE-E-LIQZ @Naeemhoosen
> 
> Fired it up for the first time - new juice for me.
> (In the dual coiled Petri V2 RDA - at 60Watts)
> 
> Man this is an authentic Joos! Tastes just like a nutty crunch cookie biscuit. Sweet but not overly so. Lovely biscuity flavour. And a slight touch of a crispy burnt sort of taste but a delicious kind. Ooh I am enjoying this and I’m not a major dessert Vaper.
> 
> What a lovely juice on first vape. Wow.
> 
> Good one Naeem! Well made sir!


Also love that juice would like to get the recipe on that lol

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Ruff beard - Hawaiin Breeze
A4's - Slam
Kasper Klouds - Just Custard
And testing a tabaco juice.



Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Silver said:


> *Nutty Crunch Cookie* by JOOSE-E-LIQZ @Naeemhoosen
> 
> Fired it up for the first time - new juice for me.
> (In the dual coiled Petri V2 RDA - at 60Watts)
> 
> Man this is an authentic Joos! Tastes just like a nutty crunch cookie biscuit. Sweet but not overly so. Lovely biscuity flavour. And a slight touch of a crispy burnt sort of taste but a delicious kind. Ooh I am enjoying this and I’m not a major dessert Vaper.
> 
> What a lovely juice on first vape. Wow.
> 
> Good one Naeem! Well made sir!



Been dripping this *Nutty Crunch Cookie* all afternoon.
Man, this is so nice.

I'm not a big dessert vaper but this is special. Draws you in for more and more. Its tantalising. I can't put it down. My Petri is working overtime and my office is so foggy I can hardly see. Haha.

Beautiful aftertaste...

@Naeemhoosen you made a great juice here. Thank you - I am enjoying it thoroughly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Naeemhoosen

Silver said:


> Been dripping this *Nutty Crunch Cookie* all afternoon.
> Man, this is so nice.
> 
> I'm not a big dessert vaper but this is special. Draws you in for more and more. Its tantalising. I can't put it down. My Petri is working overtime and my office is so foggy I can hardly see. Haha.
> 
> Beautiful aftertaste...
> 
> @Naeemhoosen you made a great juice here. Thank you - I am enjoying it thoroughly.


Thank you for your kind words and for your support @Silver. I am glad you are enjoying it so much. We launched this at Vapecon last year so it almost 1 year in production. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Naeemhoosen said:


> Thank you for your kind words and for your support @Silver. I am glad you are enjoying it so much. We launched this at Vapecon last year so it almost 1 year in production.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk



Last year! 
And I am only getting to vape it now....
I feel very embarrassed. Apologies for my lateness in trying this. Lol.
Anyway, it doesn't matter, its a lovely juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Last year!
> And I am only getting to vape it now....
> I feel very embarrassed. Apologies for my lateness in trying this. Lol.
> Anyway, it doesn't matter, its a lovely juice.



Don't feel bad @Silver. My latest coffee (review not up yet due to all kinds of everything) is a bottle which I bought over a year ago and I'm getting to it now only!

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I tested 7 new juices from Cloud Flavour Labs today and while they are all nice juices 3 of the 7 have made it to the go in a Dvarw stage! I will fill the Dvarw's tomorrow and the next day and give them a full go... @Hooked I'm interested to get your take on LEAF!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> I tested 7 new juices from Cloud Flavour Labs today and while they are all nice juices 3 of the 7 have made it to the go in a Dvarw stage! I will fill the Dvarw's tomorrow and the next day and give them a full go... @Hooked I'm interested to get your take on LEAF!
> View attachment 174061
> View attachment 174062
> View attachment 174063
> View attachment 174064



@Rob Fisher Isn't Leaf a tobacco/coffee? Yep it is - just looked it up on the Internet. Sorry, Rob but I can't stand the taste of tobacco, even if it's with coffee! There are two excellent tobacco/coffee juices made by TBCO which I bought, but I just couldn't vape them. I had to give them to other peeps to review. 

Bottom line: I'm looking forward to YOUR take on it  Would you mind reviewing it? Once you've done so I'll add the review link to https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-juice-reviews.t48002/ and I'll update the flavour categorisation a few posts down in that thread.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher Isn't Leaf a tobacco/coffee? Yep it is - just looked it up on the Internet. Sorry, Rob but I can't stand the taste of tobacco, even if it's with coffee! There are two excellent tobacco/coffee juices made by TBCO which I bought, but I just couldn't vape them. I had to give them to other peeps to review.
> 
> Bottom line: I'm looking forward to YOUR take on it  Would you mind reviewing it? Once you've done so I'll add the review link to https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-juice-reviews.t48002/ and I'll update the flavour categorisation a few posts down in that thread.



Sure I will @Hooked! When I vape a Tobacco I always feel like I'm cheating on my Vape! When I opened the bottle of Leaf I thought it would take 4 seconds for me to throw it into the not for me pile... but it's a pretty good juice... I will be putting all three of the seven I chose into Dvarw's tomorrow and giving them a full go.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher Isn't Leaf a tobacco/coffee? Yep it is - just looked it up on the Internet. Sorry, Rob but I can't stand the taste of tobacco, even if it's with coffee! There are two excellent tobacco/coffee juices made by TBCO which I bought, but I just couldn't vape them. I had to give them to other peeps to review.
> 
> Bottom line: I'm looking forward to YOUR take on it  Would you mind reviewing it? Once you've done so I'll add the review link to https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-juice-reviews.t48002/ and I'll update the flavour categorisation a few posts down in that thread.



@Hooked - the coffee is excellent in my opinion and sits in the front. You might not even notice the tobacco. It is realy a very pleasant juice. @Paulie has a winner here in the coffee department. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Hooked - the coffee is excellent in my opinion and sits in the front. You might not even notice the tobacco. It is realy a very pleasant juice. @Paulie has a winner here in the coffee department.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks @RenaldoRheeder but I don't like tobacco. Ever. Not even the teeniest, weeniest hint of it!


----------



## Mo_MZ

N'dulce Custard Vandetta by Gbom Just something so dope about this juice esp for the cold mornings. That custard just warms it up

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

A really nice Blueberry Menthol! Morning Glory - Waves! @Paulie I'm going to need a bigger bottle of this! Seeya at VapeCon! Bazinga!

Smooth and allowing long inhales and gentle exhale to savor the flavours! These disposable Mistique Tanks are amazing!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Now, this is an interesting juice which I nearly didn't even test because it's a tobacco juice... it has coffee in it and it just finishes off the vape perfectly... never thought I would have a tank with a tobacco juice in it... I feel like I'm cheating on vaping... very authentic... not an ADV for me but is going to remain in a tank on a mod for in-between my menthols! This is going to be a very popular juice for tobacco lovers! Great job @Paulie! Bazinga!

Leaf from Cloud Flavour Labs!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Vaping @Paulie ’s new *Leaf Dark Bean Espresso* in their tobacco series

First time try of this juice. Am using the Hadaly

Oh my word, this is amazing

The espresso is gorgeous. Nice and roasted and quite deep. Lovely taste indeed. No funny tastes. Just pure authentic espresso. Superb. There is a bit of sweetness too, so it’s not bitter.

Tobacco is very mild almost not perceptible but I get it very slightly.

Lovely espresso aftertaste that stays for a bit - feels like youve just had the real beverage.

Wow!

Will vape it more but @Paulie I think you have a winner here! Well done.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mo_MZ

Gboms Custard Vandetta again was a winner for a gloomy jhb morning

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Gobsmack – Caramel Churro
Very tasty and a bit spicy! Love it!

Chill – Orange Peach Soda: orange, peach, notes of mango.
Lovely soft flavour. NOT chilled, as the brand name implies!

Buddha – Wisdom: Green tea with honey
Distinct flavours of both green tea and honey, but I don’t like green tea in reality, so I shouldn’t have bought it. Curiosity kills my bank balance.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Paulie @RiaanRed Code Red! Waves will run out any second now!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Paulie and @RiaanRed we have an issue!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Ooh, this is unusual @Rob Fisher 
To have a code red on something other than Red Pill....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ahhhhhh the juice is "Big in Japan"... not easy for the Baalies to read the label! The juice went straight from the tongue test to an RTA and even bypassed the RDA test! Apple Berry with a dash of Ice... very nice Peter! I mean @Rooigevaar!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

It has been a very long long time since I had three different juices going at the same time and all having had multiple refills. Winner! Bazinga! All three from juices makers that have been in the game a long time! @Oupa @Paulie and @Rooigevaar Nice one guys! Great job!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hoosain

Mo_MZ said:


> N'dulce Custard Vandetta by Gbom Just something so dope about this juice esp for the cold mornings. That custard just warms it up


Glad your enjoying bud. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Because it Friday it's coffee and milkshake day






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> It has been a very long long time since I had three different juices going at the same time and all having had multiple refills. Winner! Bazinga! All three from juices makers that have been in the game a long time! @Oupa @Paulie and @Rooigevaar Nice one guys! Great job!
> View attachment 174845



@Rob Fisher - I can't believe it
It's probably going to snow!
Enjoy!

That blue Dani still haunts me....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

All Day Vapes – ADV Café: Coffee Mocha Java 
Freebase https://www.ecigssa.co.za/all-day-vapes-juice-reviews.t27842/page-7#post-799035
Nic Salts https://www.ecigssa.co.za/all-day-vapes-juice-reviews.t27842/page-7#post-799038

Cream Team – Neopolitan: Vanilla, chocolate, strawberry ice-cream
Light flavour; easy ADV, but I wouldn’t say that it tastes like Neopolitan ice-cream.

Twelve Monkeys – Bonogurt: Creamy, tart yoghurt with berries.
Tasty, but not tart.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

red wood

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mo_MZ

the perfect blend of litchi n lemonade.... for the warm jozi weather today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

All Day Vapes – ADV Café - Coffee Chocolate (freebase) 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/all-day-vapes-juice-reviews.t27842/page-7#post-799308

All Day Vapes – ADV Café - Coffee Chocolate (NIC SALTS
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/all-day-vapes-juice-reviews.t27842/page-7#post-799309


Collaboration between Joose & Decadent Clouds – Eastern Delights – Gulab: "Traditional deep fried batter drenched in an aromatic syrup.”
*WOW!!* Lick-your-lips combo of spicy and sweet. Superb!!!


Lungasm – Crème Vanille
*WOW!! *Very creamy vanilla, a bit sweet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> All Day Vapes – ADV Café - Coffee Chocolate (freebase)
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/all-day-vapes-juice-reviews.t27842/page-7#post-799308
> 
> All Day Vapes – ADV Café - Coffee Chocolate (NIC SALTS
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/all-day-vapes-juice-reviews.t27842/page-7#post-799309
> 
> 
> Collaboration between Joose & Decadent Clouds – Eastern Delights – Gulab: "Traditional deep fried batter drenched in an aromatic syrup.”
> *WOW!!* Lick-your-lips combo of spicy and sweet. Superb!!!
> 
> 
> Lungasm – Crème Vanille
> *WOW!! *Very creamy vanilla, a bit sweet.



Thank you!

Am keen to try those two Wow juices at VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Well this is a new record for me... refill number 7 of a juice that isn't Red Pill... @Paulie and @RiaanRed good job! And I love the way it seems to reset my taste buds for Red Pill as well. And great flavour! Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Baby Choo keeping an eye on my three staple juices!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SparkySA

Unicorn mushroom, and my own clone that is damn close

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vilaishima

My own Strawberry Milkshake and Supershots Black Lemonade.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Uncle Joe’s Ultra Trifle: Vanilla sponge, jelly, cream, custard
Yummy, though rather sweet.

RACC CITY - White Whiskers: Vanilla
I love Vanilla and RACC CITY’s is particularly good! Rich and creamy!

Affiliation/All Coiled Out – Mello: Mango and Peach yoghurt
Made me feel like having some of the real thing.

Nic Salts: All Day Vapes – Mocha Java (15mg)
Excellent!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

MoonStruck Elixirz – The Coffee
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/moonstruck-elixirz-juice-reviews.t61833/#post-801080

Bumblebee – The King’s Breakfast: peanut butter, milk chocolate, banana cream
As delicious as always! Truly a breakfast fit for a King!

ONEoz – As American as Apple Pie
Outstanding!! Better than the real thing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stratum V4 LE Black and Tripod RTA with One by Vapour Mountain and Vape Fuel! It won't be replacing Red Pill anytime soon but a very nice authentic Bar One vape! I'm sure the desert lovers are gonna smaak this stukkend!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Am vaping *Jabane *from *Ohmboyz Drip City*

Got it at VapeCon.

Just fired it up on the Hadaly for a proper first taste.






Wow, this is decadent. Lovely dessert. Complex. Pistachio , Nougat and almond definitely all coming through. Beautifully blended. I can see myself vaping more of this in the week ahead!

The flavour description reads ‘honey pistachio nougatine and almond meringue’

I’ve never tasted the real food but this juice does a great job on first vape bringing out these flavours. Wow.

Ohmboyz Drip City is a Canadian juice manufacturer and was an exhibitor at VapeCon 2019. Alex, the founder is a superb guy and passionate vaper. He helped us to get a few great international brands to exhibit at VapeCon. We appreciate it Alex and you are always welcome.

You made a great juice here with Jabane. Never tasted something like this. Unusual and delicious. Well done!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Got to love Alex from Ohmboyz Drip City

After VapeCon, he goes to Cape Town, hires a scooter and rides around the whole peninsula. His photos of his adventures and short video clips are legendary. He even got lost somewhere far down in the peninsula at night when his mobile phone battery went flat and he didn’t have his battery pack charged.

Then he scoots to Klein Constantia and tries out the wines

Here’s a photo of his from FB of the Jabane juice at the wine farm.

Excellent, Alex, I am so glad you got to see the Cape!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## SparkySA

Today I vaped a cherry blast and a cereal mix I made myself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Twisp Cliq with Coffee pod. Review coming up tomorrow.

Dinner Lady - Rice Pudding (freebie from VapeCon). Probably the most boring juice I've ever vaped.

Blends of Distinction - Greek Fruit: Figs and tropical fruit. I really needed something interesting after the rice pudding and I simply love this Greek Fruit. It's not something I vape every day but when I do I'm awestruck, all over again. @Blends Of Distinction

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> Twisp Cliq with Coffee pod. Review coming up tomorrow.
> 
> Dinner Lady - Rice Pudding (freebie from VapeCon). Probably the most boring juice I've ever vaped.
> 
> Blends of Distinction - Greek Fruit: Figs and tropical fruit. I really needed something interesting after the rice pudding and I simply love this Greek Fruit. It's not something I vape every day but when I do I'm awestruck, all over again. @Blends Of Distinction



Looking forward to the Twisp coffee pod review @Hooked !

As for Greek Fruit from @Blends Of Distinction - I agree that is an amazing juice. Winner for me! So unique

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz_sh

in and out the office


----------



## StompieZA

Hooked said:


> Twisp Cliq with Coffee pod. Review coming up tomorrow.
> 
> *Dinner Lady - Rice Pudding (freebie from VapeCon). Probably the most boring juice I've ever vaped*.
> 
> Blends of Distinction - Greek Fruit: Figs and tropical fruit. I really needed something interesting after the rice pudding and I simply love this Greek Fruit. It's not something I vape every day but when I do I'm awestruck, all over again. @Blends Of Distinction



Got the Rice Pudding, Apple Pie, Blueberry, Strawberry Custard and Mango Tart and to be very honest....I expected way more! 

The Mango Tart is probably the best of the bunch, The other all taste very similar and agree the Rice Pudding is basically vaping a slightly muted sweetness?

Today im vaping the Strawberry Custard and although its not bad, its like flavors seem muted?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

StompieZA said:


> Got the Rice Pudding, Apple Pie, Blueberry, Strawberry Custard and Mango Tart and to be very honest....I expected way more!
> 
> The Mango Tart is probably the best of the bunch, The other all taste very similar and agree the Rice Pudding is basically vaping a slightly muted sweetness?
> 
> Today im vaping the Strawberry Custard and although its not bad, its like flavors seem muted?



@StompieZA your comment about the Rice Pudding is spot on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Am liking this Jabane a lot - from Ohm Boyz Drip City

It’s been an evening vape for me on the Hadaly dripper but come the afternoon and I am craving it.
Lovely dessert juice
Pistachio nougat

I’m liking it more the more I vape it. Good sign.

Well done @Ohmboyz Drip City !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Am liking this Jabane a lot - from Ohm Boyz Drip City
> 
> It’s been an evening vape for me on the Hadaly dripper but come the afternoon and I am craving it.
> Lovely dessert juice
> Pistachio nougat
> 
> I’m liking it more the more I vape it. Good sign.
> 
> Well done @Ohmboyz Drip City !



Love the bottle!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> Love the bottle!



Agreed
You should see their other bottles. Such great artwork
Only criticism is it’s not easy to see the marking for the Nic strength - should stand out more


----------



## Silver

Morning MTL

Blackbird in Reo Black aka ‘thumper’

Rich
Dense
Powerful 
Delicious
Throat hit city

Respect

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Breakfast...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SparkySA

Well that's a difficult question to answer...... Well guysss.......fr3aking everything

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mo_MZ



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mo_MZ

Custard Vandetta & Blurred lines from @Gbomvapes.. Ndulge. Totally amazing juices @Hoosain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Waves by Morning Glory still in a tank for me... first 100ml bottle finished and onto a second bottle! The flavour is brilliant and it seems to reset my taste buds for Red Pill. It's a boggler... a couple of toots on Waves and then Red Pill pops again! A real Chicken Dinner for me! Bazinga! @Paulie and @RiaanRed great job guys!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mollie

Rob Fisher said:


> Waves by Morning Glory still in a tank for me... first 100ml bottle finished and onto a second bottle! The flavour is brilliant and it seems to reset my taste buds for Red Pill. It's a boggler... a couple of toots on Waves and then Red Pill pops again! A real Chicken Dinner for me! Bazinga! @Paulie and @RiaanRed great job guys!
> View attachment 177908


I must agree its really tasty and the price is also very nice for a 100ml

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Guess what I vaped today!! 
*Melktert by @Steyn777 . Winner of 3rd place in the DIY section at VapeCon.*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/steyn777-juice-reviews.t52189/#post-806133

Emissary Elixirs - Omega: Tiramisu @Imperator 
Squeezed the last drops out!!
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/emissary-elixirs-juice-reviews.t62316/

Heaven’s Lube – White Trojan: Vanilla yoghurt
The best vanilla I’ve ever had!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

First taste of a new tobacco juice I understand might be released soon

*Pied Piper - The Connoisseur*

I got a 12mg 50/50 sample at VapeCon and am only getting to it now...

Am having a nice morning MTL vape in Reo Silver with my preferred tobacco setup.

Impressed on first vape. It’s lovely. There’s no doubt this is a different kind of tobacco. It has the elements of the straight up tobacco which I like but also has some other things I am tasting. Some smoothness and a touch of rum could it be? Not sweet and very pleasing. Very refined.

Good first impression. Let’s see how it goes the more I vape it. I will most likely have to get another bigger bottle to do it justice.

Well done @GSM500!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

Cuttwood - Unicorn Milk: natural strawberry extract and four unique fresh creams.

Cuttword - Boss Reserve: A golden honey graham cereal with roasted nut clusters. Drenched in creamy milk and layered with sliced bananas.

The flavours are so different from what we're used to. Not sweet at all; very different in a way which I cannot describe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Blends of Distinction – Butterscotch Cookies & Cream
Yummy!!

Nasty Juice / Ballin - Passion Fruit
Out of this world!!

Cloudy O Funky (COF) – Coffee NIC SALTS
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/cloudy-o-funky-cof-juice-reviews.t62491/


----------



## Asterix

Dead soldiers....thank goodness payday is in sight! I normally DIY or make one-shots but @Paulie Dark Bean Espresso has me hooked!


----------



## X-Calibre786

Finally decided to open these 2 that I got from vapecon. Taking a break from the mango flavours. The Lime Slice is really working in the heat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

Last of my Omega and then some DIY mtl magic... its a peanut butter, hazelnut cream tobacco...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Fcukin’ Flava – Sirap Ais (on ice): traditional Malaysian drink aka Sirap 
Soooo sweet it set my teeth on edge. Unusual flavour. Perhaps not suitable to our western palates? Definitely not for me!

Fcukin’ Flava – Vanilla Rose: Rose water, vanilla, milk, custard
Not quite as sweet as Sirap, but still unusual. Not for me.


----------



## Silver

Am nearing the end of my *Ohmboyz Drip City Jabane*

I’m not a big dessert Vaper but this one has gripped me

It’s a Pistachio Nougat and it’s delicious. Not too sweet. Complex and tasty in all the right ways. Hard to describe it but it works for me

Decided to fire it up tonight for a drip session in the Petri V2 Dual Coil RDA. To give it some more heat and air.






Wow it’s glorious. Loads more clouds. Kitchen is so foggy I can hardly see. Hehe.

It’s a wetter vape than the single coil Hadaly which I find crisper. Very similar taste overall but way more volume. Satisfying in a different way. Lovely

Thank you Alex from @Ohmboyz Drip City - you made a great juice !

Mine is about to finish - and this Petri V2 guzzles more than the Hadaly. I just hope we can get it locally soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Am nearing the end of my *Ohmboyz Drip City Jabane*
> 
> I’m not a big dessert Vaper but this one has gripped me
> 
> It’s a Pistachio Nougat and it’s delicious. Not too sweet. Complex and tasty in all the right ways. Hard to describe it but it works for me
> 
> Decided to fire it up tonight for a drip session in the Petri V2 Dual Coil RDA. To give it some more heat and air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow it’s glorious. Loads more clouds. Kitchen is so foggy I can hardly see. Hehe.
> 
> It’s a wetter vape than the single coil Hadaly which I find crisper. Very similar taste overall but way more volume. Satisfying in a different way. Lovely
> 
> Thank you Alex from @Ohmboyz Drip City - you made a great juice !
> 
> Mine is about to finish - and this Petri V2 guzzles more than the Hadaly. I just hope we can get it locally soon.



@Silver It's on Vape King's website but Sold Out


----------



## Hooked

Started my day with coffee and a croissant!

The Vape Gurus - Imperial Grind: Cappuccino
*https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-vape-gurus-juice-reviews.t62597/*

Jones Juice Co. - Guilty Pleasures/French Delicacy: Croissant with honey and almonds
Lightly-flavoured but divine. Real taste of honey!

Nic Salts:
Fantastic - Cookie Butterscotch (35mg)
Got this as a freebie from VapeCon and it's really yummy!!!!


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Still quite impressed with the Twisp Cliq for a quick inbetween change of scenery and a nic boost. Especially impressed with the coffee profile of Bean










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## StompieZA

Mixed this as part of the One Shot Reviews last night and vaping on it today.

Damn good mango and black current i must say, similar to Nasty Cushman Mango but also my own Mangtrio i make

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spongebob

StompieZA said:


> Mixed this as part of the One Shot Reviews last night and vaping on it today.
> 
> Damn good mango and black current i must say, similar to Nasty Cushman Mango but also my own Mangtrio i make


I like mango  would you be willing to share mangtrio 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Saturday carry for the Ruggas, trusty Recurve never disappoints!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

Cream Team (Int.) – Neopolitan: Vanilla, chocolate, strawberry ice-cream
Delicious, light flavour; easy ADV, but I wouldn’t say that it tastes like Neopolitan. 

Joose & Decadent Clouds collaboration (Local) – Firni: traditional [Indian] pudding sprinkled with pistachio
Unusual flavour; quite sweet. Can’t decide if I like it.

Blends of Distinction (Local)– Butterscotch Cookies & Cream: Yummy!! Easy ADV.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Whoop whoop. The new Pied Piper masterpieces arrived in PE 

You knocked these ones out of the park @GSM500.!!!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Who needs to eat Ferrero Rocher when you can vape it? It's divine!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Hooked said:


> Who needs to eat Ferrero Rocher when you can vape it? It's divine!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 179335



Where did you get this from @Hooked? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Where did you get this from @Hooked?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@RenaldoRheeder Bought remaining stock of someone who used to import and sell juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

*Minties *in the Petri

Found this small sample bottle tonight hiding in the cupboard. Got it a while back. I did try it briefly before but forgot about it.

My gosh what a great juice!
The butterscotch mint flavour you get is delicious! So authentic.

Needs air and power. Lovely in the Petri dual at 60 Watts. Mmmmmm......

Forgot about this juice. Need to order more...

Well done to @Paulie from Cloud Flavour Labs and @RiaanRed from The Coil Company. You guys made a winner juice here!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Minties in the Petri
> 
> Found this small sample bottle tonight hiding in the cupboard. Got it a while back.
> 
> My gosh what a great juice!
> Butterscotch mint flavour you get is delicious. So authentic.
> 
> Needs air and power. Lovely in the Petri dual at 60watts. Mmmmmm......
> 
> Forgot about this juice. Need to order more.
> 
> Well done to @Paulie from Cloud Flavour Labs and @RiaanRed from The Coil Company. You guys made a great juice here!!!



Hmmm this sounds nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Its gorgeous @Hooked
Not too overpowering or sweet. Just right.
Not too minty - but its in the background
Reminds me of those butterscotch toffee mint sweets.
Wow


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Its gorgeous @Hooked
> Not too overpowering or sweet. Just right.
> Not too minty - but its in the background
> Reminds me of those butterscotch toffee mint sweets.
> Wow



@Silver They changed the names slightly on all of them.  It's too funny but I guess they had to do it. Perhaps you didn't see the pics of the others.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.t250/page-1110#post-809500


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> @Silver They changed the names slightly on all of them. It's too funny but I guess they had to do it. Perhaps you didn't see the pics of the others.
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.t250/page-1110#post-809500



@Silver Minties sounds similar to Joose - Toffee d'Luxe Mint, which I quite enjoy. The regular Toffee d'Luxe (no mint) is a bit too sweet for me. It's interesting seeing how much difference a little mint makes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Null – Milktart Shake
First time trying this and it’s delicious!

Wiener Vape – Big in Japan: Apples, berries, ice
Not for me, but other people are going ballistic over it!

NIC SALTS:
Fantastic Salts – Espresso Caramel (35mg)
Coffee Review #129:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Yummy! I don't need to go to the shop. Fairly close to the real thing. Light chocolate with hints of biscuit.



"Licorice Ice-Cream" - vanilla ice-cream with "licorice". Weird spelling! But authentic liquorice flavour! It's a *WOW *from me!

* Coffee Review coming up tomorrow: Exploration Vape - Carry Me Up *

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Exploration Vape – Carry Me Up (Local): Tiramisu Ice-cream
Review here

Sickboy 77 – Asylum OCD (Local): Banana bread
Very weak flavour

SVRF – Balanced (Int): Coconut and Cream
Divine!! Lovely light flavour. Can taste the coconut.


----------



## Mollie

Silver said:


> *Minties *in the Petri
> 
> Found this small sample bottle tonight hiding in the cupboard. Got it a while back. I did try it briefly before but forgot about it.
> 
> My gosh what a great juice!
> The butterscotch mint flavour you get is delicious! So authentic.
> 
> Needs air and power. Lovely in the Petri dual at 60 Watts. Mmmmmm......
> 
> Forgot about this juice. Need to order more...
> 
> Well done to @Paulie from Cloud Flavour Labs and @RiaanRed from The Coil Company. You guys made a winner juice here!!!


I vaped Minties and Scotchies last night from family visiting from Polowane and i must both juices is amazing
Kinda like the Minties more 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

* Mochaccino - Review here*


Turkish Delight and strawberry. Very sweet; strange flavour.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Fat Panda (Int) - Hot Sips (Coffee Time) - Mocha Latte
Review here

Vape Orenda (Int) - Whirling Dervish: Spicy vanilla custard. 
Ooooohhhh tasty!

Pulse ("Handcrafted in Kaapstad" as it says on the bottle!) - Summer Soother: Daiquiri, ice
It's icy but such a delicious flavour that even I vape it and for some reason I love it in the Nord (0.6ohm).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> Fat Panda (Int) - Hot Sips (Coffee Time) - Mocha Latte
> Review here
> 
> Vape Orenda (Int) - Whirling Dervish: Spicy vanilla custard.
> Ooooohhhh tasty!
> 
> Pulse ("Handcrafted in Kaapstad" as it says on the bottle!) - Summer Soother: Daiquiri, ice
> It's icy but such a delicious flavour that even I vape it and for some reason I love it in the Nord (0.6ohm).



Ooohh, Whirling Dervish!!!
Thats a great juice

Thanks for the tip on the Pulse Daquiri ice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DysectorZA

X-Calibre786 said:


> Finally decided to open these 2 that I got from vapecon. Taking a break from the mango flavours. The Lime Slice is really working in the heat.



The Sweet and Sour Freeze is amazing! Really enjoying it. Will have to look into the other 3rd World Liquid juices.


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> View attachment 180505
> * Mochaccino - Review here*
> 
> View attachment 180508
> Turkish Delight and strawberry. Very sweet; strange flavour.


WANT that Turkish ICE CREAM !


----------



## ARYANTO

I can vape this constantly but the bottle is emptying too fast.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> WANT that Turkish ICE CREAM !



@ARYANTO You can have it if you pay shipping.


----------



## Hooked

Review here


Tut - Cheesecake - subtle flavour, just like real cheesecake. Love it! 
Here's one for you @DysectorZA


Fantastic combination of flavours - so refreshing!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DysectorZA

Hooked said:


> Turkish Delight and strawberry. Very sweet; strange flavour.



That sounds kinda delicious!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

DysectorZA said:


> That sounds kinda delicious!



I thought it would be but ...

A few years back there was a company that made a Turkish Delight and it was heavenly. In fact, it was one of the first juices which I tried when I started vaping. Sad to say they no longer make it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Still quite impressed with the Twisp Cliq for a quick inbetween change of scenery and a nic boost. Especially impressed with the coffee profile of Bean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@RenaldoRheeder Likewise. I've put mine on a Smok Nord lanyard and it's so convenient - especially when driving. Went to the shop earlier this evening and I haven't got around to taking it off, so here's a pic. It's such a pity that Twisp doesn't make their own lanyards. It would add to the convenience of the CLIQ. And of course it's good advertising, because a few people have asked me what's around my neck! @Mic Lazzari @HPBotha

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> @ARYANTO You can have it if you pay shipping.


PM me your banking details please and it will be gone, R100 ARAMEX You can send me all the ''strange'' flav's that you don't like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Today is too hot for desserts, some nice refreshing Black Currant and Litchi Nic Salts for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> PM me your banking details please and it will be gone, R100 ARAMEX You can send me all the ''strange'' flav's that you don't like


 
PM incoming


----------



## Hooked

Love the "nutritional facts" on the back of the bottle! 
And this juice is a *WOW!!* A real creamy, malt flavour!! Delish!
Pity they don't make it anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Calling all Red Pill lovers... if you want an awesome juice to reset your taste buds when you are losing the Litchee in Red Pill then grab a bottle of Waves! It's a really good juice! @RiaanRed @Paulie

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Review here




Subtle Vape - Springbokkie: Irish Cream with Peppermint Liqueur
I like it! Creamy with a light peppermint.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Wiener Vape Co’s *Panama *in the Billet Box

Have vaped quite a lot of this juice and I don’t tire of it. As I said in my review it’s a gorgeous chilled fruity vape. A bit of sweetness and a bit of sourness. Glorious! 

Love the silky texture and the slight sherbety vibe.

Perfect for summer and I will be vaping more of it in the weeks ahead.

Thanks again for making this juice @Rooigevaar ! You made a winner here for me.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

When I spotted the Soda Float from Morning Glory that also makes Waves which I enjoy and the tongue test was good I decided to get a bottle. I must say it's probably the best Cream Soda Vape I have had so far! It's pretty authentic and I'm really glad I got a bottle. I can't wait to let my best mate try it because he is a Cream Soda fanatic! @RiaanRed and @Paulie it's a Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Safz_b

Amazing how different tanks change the way you experience flavors G.O.A.T taste amazing in the intake

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Coil Empire – Budin: Bread and butter pudding
Spicy! Love it!!

Daily Vape – Banana Smoothie:
Nice, but doesn't come near TKO’s Banana Milkshake.

Lungasm – Crème Vanille: Vanilla and caramel
Deliciously creamy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Bought a bottle of apache leaf mtl at Mac Clouds in kempton and they threw in a free 60ml 3mg.

Just love this tobacco





Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Melktert for breakfast






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Something *very *interesting:
*Red Rooibos tea*, spices, honey, almond milk foam.

This is a *WOW! * Can't say that I taste Rooibos, but it's very spicy which I love!

I'd expect a rooibos tea juice from one of our local yokels, but nope - this is from the USA!


S

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

This is the plan today! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OH WOW, another great juice from Joose-E-Liqz! Obviously I prefer the Ice version but both are very authentic! A very smooth and well-balanced juice! @Naeemhoosen this one is going to do very well for you! Awesome job!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CashKat88

JurgensSt said:


> Melktert for breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen


Love the cover on your DB, is that from SirVape


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> OH WOW, another great juice from Joose-E-Liqz! Obviously I prefer the Ice version but both are very authentic! A very smooth and well-balanced juice! @Naeemhoosen this one is going to do very well for you! Awesome job!
> View attachment 182370



@Rob Fisher That Fitch and Leedes looks interesting. Did you buy it in SA?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher That Fitch and Leedes looks interesting. Did you buy it in SA?



The whole parcel was sent to me by @Naeemhoosen from Joose-E-Liqz right here in SA @Hooked! Naeem is one of (if not the best) juice makers in SA!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> The whole parcel was sent to me by @Naeemhoosen from Joose-E-Liqz right here in SA @Hooked! Naeem is one of (if not the best) juice makers in SA!



@Rob Fisher I agree about @Naeemhoosen! My favourite is his Chai Latte which I reviewed here. A friend of mine loves it too - so much so that she ordered a 500ml bottle! Naeem supplied it willingly and even included an empty 60ml bottle so that she could decant.

But back to the Fitch & Leedes. I'd never heard of it and the name sounds awfully British, but when I googled it I was surprised to see that it's a South African product! Very classy name and I have no doubt that Naeem's FLIP is an excellent pairing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> OH WOW, another great juice from Joose-E-Liqz! Obviously I prefer the Ice version but both are very authentic! A very smooth and well-balanced juice! @Naeemhoosen this one is going to do very well for you! Awesome job!
> View attachment 182370



Flip, I’m only seeing this now !
That’s great Rob!
Congrats @Naeemhoosen !

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

8 Ball on test today! And Flip 'n Ice bottle half empty already!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kkemc

Vape pod, slim and huge vapor.


----------



## Hooked

kkemc said:


> Vape pod, slim and huge vapor.



@kkemc This juice is about *which juice* you vaped today, not which mod you used. 

I'm looking forward to knowing what you vaped ... don't keep it secret lol! 

This is how the thread began...



Rob Fisher said:


> It would be interesting to know what everyone vapes (Juice wise) each day... one juice all day or multiple?


----------



## Rob Fisher

New world record for me... 6 juices running at the same time! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Asterix

Rob Fisher said:


> New world record for me... 6 juices running at the same time! Bazinga!
> View attachment 182624


Hmm. I’m sure @Oupa is monitoring this carefully! VM Might have to announce a profit warning!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Acidkill

Aloha time


----------



## Hooked

Cream Monster - Guavanut: Guava and coconut. 
Wonderful combo - love it!

DNA - Milky Shake: Milky Bar milkshake
Disappointing. Their other flavours are fantastic, but this one ... not much flavour to speak of.

World Wonders/Esheli - Colosseum: Peppermint Crisp Tart
Very good! See here


----------



## Hooked

OKAMI - Haute Mocha: See review.
*WOW!!! WOW!!! WOW!!!*

Mr. Hardwick's @method1 - White Rabbit
I don't recall White Rabbit sweets so I can't say if the flavour is similar, but as a stand-alone juice, it's OK. A bit of strange flavour. 

Collaboration between Vapour Mountain @Oupa and @Rude Rudi : "1"
"1" was launched at VapeCon and supposedly tastes similar to a Bar One but, sorry guys, it doesn't rock my boat. The flavour is quite weak for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Safz_b

Cinnamon latte perfect for this rainy weather!!




Filled abit of both juices into my tank and wow its tasty!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Faheem777

Perfect weather for VCT

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Safz_b said:


> Cinnamon latte perfect for this rainy weather!!
> 
> View attachment 184946
> 
> 
> Filled abit of both juices into my tank and wow its tasty!!



@Safz_b TKO Coffee Time I know very well and I also love it, but where did you get Cinnamon Latte??? Never heard of it. Must get some. Pleeeese let me know... 



EDIT: Not to worry, I found it. I thought it's a Cinnamon Latte, but that's just what you're calling your combo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Decadent Clouds - Quinn's Treat: Cinnamon bun dunked in warm custard

This is a revamp of a previous Quinn's Treat and it's YUMMY! It has a real bakery flavour, the cinnamon is there but not overwhelming and it's deliciously creamy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

A perfect combo - @Blends Of Distinction's Greek Fruit (figs and tropical fruit) with chilli sauce!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Jimmy the Juiceman Raspberry French which is a Raspberry vanilla soda.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Faheem777 said:


> Perfect weather for VCT
> View attachment 185017



Great company that Ripe Vapes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

@Faheem777 
Got one from @Rob Fisher , and boy ,oh boy , NICE juice for a chill session.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> View attachment 185174
> 
> 
> A perfect combo - @Blends Of Distinction's Greek Fruit (figs and tropical fruit) with chilli sauce!!


@Hooked , do you scoop the chilli sauce in first and then top it off -or other way around?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Dome Disposable Tanks filled with new juice! Juice test a bit later!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz_sh

perfect for this hot durban weather

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

The Fog Clown Coffee Series / Salts – Caramel Frappuccino
Review here

Freeman – Cocoaine: Cookie with toasted coconut
Nice! Light coconut flavour and smell

Vape Coco – Chocolate Caramel
*WOW!!* Divine!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Glorious Panama in the Billet Box

Panama is a delicious fruity iced juice from Wiener Vape - @Rooigevaar

Flavour is amazing and refreshing

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SinnerG

NOMS X2 cherry lime ginger

Not sure we get this back in SA, but I bought this untested at a local vape shop here in Colorado. I just ran out of the bottle of VoO-OhM Baklava I brought with me so I needed something.

Who knew ginger would work this well in vape? It's a combo of candy-like cherry and lime with the ginger coming in late. Not strong ginger, just the right hint. Only thing missing in this might be a hint of ice maybe. Going to have to get another bottle to bring back home.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Must be summer ... I'm vaping more fruit nowadays.

Juice Head – Peach Pear
Good flavour!

Emissary – Khanage: Vanilla rice pudding, Thai mango, coconut cream
A superb juice @Imperator!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I tested Dinner Lady Lemon Sherbert today! Yum! Waiting for stock!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

The Vape Bean – Cappuccino. Review here

RACC City – White Whiskers: I love vanilla and this is sooo good!
RACC City is Wiener Vape’s budget range, but don’t for one moment think that the flavours are budget!!

Blends of Distinction – Ice Pop/Greek Fruit: figs and tropical fruit
The best of the Ice Pop range!! Refreshing, delicious, addictive!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> The Vape Bean – Cappuccino. Review here
> 
> RACC City – White Whiskers: I love vanilla and this is sooo good!
> RACC City is Wiener Vape’s budget range, but don’t for one moment think that the flavours are budget!!
> 
> Blends of Distinction – Ice Pop/Greek Fruit: figs and tropical fruit
> The best of the Ice Pop range!! Refreshing, delicious, addictive!!



Plus one for @Blends Of Distinction Greek Fruit - magical juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mollie

Just got this Monster Green Slushi from Vape City






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

The Vape Bean - Hazelnut
Review here

Amplified - Coconut Marshmallows
Pleasant coconut taste, but too sweet for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger

Being a noob to mixing, I ordered some stuff to play with from Blck vapor. I have had a taste for banana recently and thought I would give it a shot

Pre mix 70vg/30pg @3% nic
TFA Banana 5%
TFA sour 2%
Koolada 1%

I thought it would not be good, but just like my very simple Mint mix, this turned out really good. Not so much on the .5 coils but I have a Nano wasp which I built a single dual wire cotton bacon comp which came out at 0.13. Makes a nice big 3mm single coil. I use my EHPRO Armour mod with a 20700 battery.
Got to say, for my taste buds this is great. I get lots of warm banana going in and a touch of cool going out.It's not overwhelming or sickly and has just the right amount of throat hit.

I failed miserably with my attempt at rum and raisin but if anyone wants medicine flavor, this is world class

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

The Vape Bean - Mocha (chocolate cake)
Review here

Circus (Int) – Cookie with Sprinkles
Tastes just like icing on top of a cupcake, with hundreds and thousands! Too sweet at a very low ohm. Perfect at 0.3ohm.

Orion/All Coiled Out (Local) - Mello: Mango and Peach yoghurt.
What’s not to like?

This is all my old stock of juice. Can’t wait to try a new one, but I have a task to finish first before I reward myself with a new juice! And Murphy's Law I probably won't like it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thank you @Sir Vape for my Red Pill T-Shirt! Red Pill for the win! Follow the arrows for Red Pill!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Null - Milktart Milkshake - This is one seriously good juice and one of the few which is an ADV for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Thank you @Sir Vape for my Red Pill T-Shirt! Red Pill for the win! Follow the arrows for Red Pill!
> View attachment 188988



Oh what a great T-shirt @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Today's MTL combo






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Creme de Vape (Int.) - Coffee Walnut Cake 
Review here

@BumbleBee (Local) – Chelsea: a Chelsea bun to go with my coffee! Love it!

Milky Way (Int.) – Caramel Toffee Shake: *Yummy*, especially the toffee taste which comes through the caramel. Good with a 0.25ohm coil. Anything lower and it’s too sweet.

Elysian (Int.) – Ohmmy: White Peach Cobbler
A light peach – easy ADV, but I think @KZOR ’s (Local) Frui Tea (peach and apricot) is better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Mostly this. Snowcone by @Vape Republic

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

The Finest - Signature Collection (Int) - Tiramisu Custard 
See review

Tribe - Indian Giver (Int) - Vanilla Ice-cream
Still one of my favourite vanillas!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## delon

ATKO in my Aquamaster sitting on the Manta Mod





Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk


----------



## Jengz

Grand Guru said:


> Matchy matchy gunmetal setup and this juice in the Siren2 is something from heaven!
> View attachment 192092


Ive got a12mg special request of these liquids and they are all bomb! Cant get enough, currently have all 7 in my rotation including their snowcone range!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Amy

Jengz said:


> Ive got a12mg special request of these liquids and they are all bomb! Cant get enough, currently have all 7 in my rotation including their snowcone range!
> View attachment 192095


Awesome pic... Haven't tried the snowcone
got the pineapple one in nic salts but nic salts isn't really my thing.

Would be nice if they do some MTL versions of the more popular one's.


----------



## Jengz

Amy said:


> Awesome pic... Haven't tried the snowcone
> got the pineapple one in nic salts but nic salts isn't really my thing.
> 
> Would be nice if they do some MTL versions of the more popular one's.


They jist launched mtl in the following profiles:

Tropical Pineapple 
Aloe Vera Grape
Mango Passion
Blie Raspberry snowcone
Tiger's Blood snowcone

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CashKat88

Jengz said:


> They jist launched mtl in the following profiles:
> 
> Tropical Pineapple
> Aloe Vera Grape
> Mango Passion
> Blie Raspberry snowcone
> Tiger's Blood snowcone


Nice I'm gonna be waiting for those, the salt Nic doesn't do much for my MTL RTA's, they work well in pods though 

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

CashKat88 said:


> Nice I'm gonna be waiting for those, the salt Nic doesn't do much for my MTL RTA's, they work well in pods though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk


Already on shelves as far as i know

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88

Jengz said:


> Already on shelves as far as i know


Oh okay, I normally order from vape den, I think I checked about 2 days ago, maybe they have it in Stock now, I'll check, one more thing, I see you have a hexohm and I'm thinking of getting one, is it any good? 

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jengz

CashKat88 said:


> Oh okay, I normally order from vape den, I think I checked about 2 days ago, maybe they have it in Stock now, I'll check, one more thing, I see you have a hexohm and I'm thinking of getting one, is it any good?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk


Great device but my noisy puts it to shame, if you want a bigger more glamorous looking device get the hex, if not get a noisy v2!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88

Jengz said:


> Great device but my noisy puts it to shame, if you want a bigger more glamorous looking device get the hex, if not get a noisy v2!


 Wow didn't expect that, okay then I can actually save myself like R2000 and buy a NC V2 

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## delon

Slick by NVC





Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

delon said:


> Slick by NVC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk


This is good stuff this

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

On today's menu:
Milktart, just like Gran used to bake


And some short-legged Wiener MTL action

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Making myself a little blend with the glorious *Panama* juice from Wiener Vape Co.
It’s a lovely melon fruity ice flavour. Very refreshing.

But I have to ration it

So into the little 10ml bottle we add:

A bit of 48mg PG Nic
A bit of the valuable Panama 6mg
Some menthol concentrate from Vapour Mountain
And then top it up with 50/50 PG/VG
Skyline standing by ready to serve it up...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked

C & C Apothecary: Chocolate Maple Coffee
Review is here

Nailed It Liquids (previously @Sickboy77) - Asylum OCD: a banana bread that makes me crave the real thing!

Ferrero Rocer - DIVINE!!! This is my late afternoon treat!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BoboVA

Raspberry for me

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked

BoboVA said:


> Raspberry for me



@BoboVA Could you be more specific? Which brand? What's the name of the juice?


----------



## Spongebob

Emissary liquids - Pure (gauva, kiwi, pear blend) man this stuff is gooood when I first tasted it I wanted to run for the bathroom  thought it was vile  but it grows on you  and now I can't wait for lockdown to finish so I can buy liters and liters  the longer you vape it, the better it gets 

If anyone has a diy recipe for it, pleeeease lemme know, cause I'm on my last 5ml 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CJB85

MTL swapped from DIY Goofy’s Juice to some Pied Piper Connoisseur today.
The Dvarw got some Waves from Morning Glory (I think... the Coil Company brand).
Intake is loaded up with a DIY juice called Smokin Banans, a RY4 banana cream. 
VLS RDA got a new DIY juice called “Derailed”, which is a Suicide Bunny clone. It’s a strawberry, cinnamon sugar cookie and it’s damn delicious.
MavT RDTA is stocked with a DIY Chai Custard.
My wife has been rocketing through some Bodino from Thrifty Clouds, which is like a salted caramel custard.... anyone who likes dessert vapes ABSOLUTELY needs to try this liquid. Even those around you will love it, the smell is incredible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Ballistic Black - Daily Drip (coffee)
Review here

which went very well with @BumbleBee's Modern Classics - Milktart!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

CJB85 said:


> MTL swapped from DIY Goofy’s Juice to some Pied Piper Connoisseur today.
> The Dvarw got some Waves from Morning Glory (I think... the Coil Company brand).
> Intake is loaded up with a DIY juice called Smokin Banans, a RY4 banana cream.
> VLS RDA got a new DIY juice called “Derailed”, which is a Suicide Bunny clone. It’s a strawberry, cinnamon sugar cookie and it’s damn delicious.
> MavT RDTA is stocked with a DIY Chai Custard.
> My wife has been rocketing through some Bodino from Thrifty Clouds, which is like a salted caramel custard.... anyone who likes dessert vapes ABSOLUTELY needs to try this liquid. Even those around you will love it, the smell is incredible.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@CJB85 The tongue-tip taste of Budino is out of this world - I'll be vaping some this week!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

Hooked said:


> @CJB85 The tongue-tip taste of Budino is out of this world - I'll be vaping some this week!!



My wife is completely addicted to it now, it is REALLY, REALLY good. Play around with builds etc, the profile seems to change with differing wattages and airflow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Brenden

Paul33 said:


> This is good stuff this


What's it like a homemade custard? or like a ultra mel?


----------



## CJB85

Hooked said:


> @CJB85 The tongue-tip taste of Budino is out of this world - I'll be vaping some this week!!


So what did you think of the Budino?


----------



## Ruwaid

Silver said:


> Making myself a little blend with the glorious *Panama* juice from Wiener Vape Co.
> It’s a lovely melon fruity ice flavour. Very refreshing.
> 
> But I have to ration it
> 
> So into the little 10ml bottle we add:
> 
> A bit of 48mg PG Nic
> A bit of the valuable Panama 6mg
> Some menthol concentrate from Vapour Mountain
> And then top it up with 50/50 PG/VG
> Skyline standing by ready to serve it up...


@Silver im assuming you using the skyline in mtl mode? Does the menthol give the "already icy juice" more ice or does it add minty to it?


----------



## Hooked

CJB85 said:


> So what did you think of the Budino?



I don't get enough flavour from it, although the fingertip taste is delicious!


----------



## Silver

Ruwaid said:


> @Silver im assuming you using the skyline in mtl mode? Does the menthol give the "already icy juice" more ice or does it add minty to it?



Evening @Ruwaid 
Apologies for the late reply, been a madly busy day!

Yes, the Skyline is now in MTL mode. My smallest airdisk is in, same fused Clapton wire I used before (Vandy vape superfine). Airhole slots made such that a small part of one slot is open. It’s a medium tightness MTL, I’d like it a tad tighter but it’s fine for this juice which has become more of a permanent fixture in here over the past month or two.

As for the added menthol, it makes it a bit more icy. Not minty. I add about 12 drops of menthol to the 10ml bottle. You are right, Panama is quite icy as far as commercial juices go, but I like my ice so I add a bit of menthol to make it more icy. Lovely for me. Most people will probably say my mix is too much menthol but I like it. And on MTL one can go higher on the menthol in my view.

Vaping it right now actually. 
Wick will get a change this weekend. I’ve done 10 tankfuls so far on this wick so about 30ml of juice, it’s actually holding up pretty well. I find Panama is not a coil / wick destroyer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*HELP* - I got the following freebies at VC19 and do not have the faintest idea what to do with this 2 items , will our mix masters be so kind to advice how to turn this 2 into something vape-able please ?
There is not much instructions here and I KNOW ZILCH ABOUT ONE SHOTS.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 194894
> 
> *HELP* - I got the following freebies at VC19 and do not have the faintest idea what to do with this 2 items , will our mix masters be so kind to advice how to turn this 2 into something vape-able please ?
> There is not much instructions here and I KNOW ZILCH ABOUT ONE SHOTS.


Do you have PG, VG and some nicotine?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

CashKat88 said:


> Do you have PG, VG and some nicotine?


Yes sir , vg/pg and nic @36% Scrawney gecko.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88

ARYANTO said:


> Yes sir , vg/pg and nic @36% Scrawney gecko.


and do u have a scale or measuring tubes? and do you like 30/70 or anything else?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

CashKat88 said:


> and do u have a scale or measuring tubes? and do you like 30/70 or anything else?


Scale , yes and some measuring flasks , mostly 30/70 , guess I need some empties as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88

@ARYANTO 
Here is the amount you need to mix for a 60ml @ 3mg Nic strength, not sure if you like sweetener or if you have it, let me know and I can remove it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

CashKat88 said:


> @ARYANTO
> Here is the amount you need to mix for a 60ml @ 3mg Nic strength, not sure if you like sweetener or if you have it, let me know and I can remove it
> View attachment 194900


@CashKat88 Thank you for the help got a bit of shot left so will concoct a smaller amnt and add it to the 60ml I've got .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85

Finally started vaping @Stompie_za ‘s Stompie-Stumpi... and it’s GOOD!
To be honest, I get way more Wicks Bubblegum than blue Steri Stumpi, but I get flashbacks from my childhood. I remember hot Saturdays spent scavenging and exchanging returnable glass bottles, then playing 20c arcade games at the corner cafe, cheeks bulging with the fragrant pink gum.
Sweet, sticky, juicy globs of Wicks gum.

I think the flavour profile is probably right, but I struggle with all milks, as much of the flavoured (real) milk experience is the cool milk running down your throat. Maybe the best way to describe this juice is imaging swallowing a mouthful of blue stumpi while chewing the gum... after the milk has gone down, the first bite back into the gum...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

WOW!! Turkish Delight - outstanding!!


----------



## shabsta

today, custard flavored juice

tomorrow, probably fresh air

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SinnerG

shabsta said:


> tomorrow, probably fresh air



Tried that ... it's overrated.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raikan007

shabsta said:


> today, custard flavored juice
> 
> tomorrow, probably fresh air


I have just finished my last drop of Slick custard.. Same boat. FML

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoboVA

I got 2 5pks. of Aspire BVC coils, 105ml. total of juices from vape juice Canada.







And a package from eBay with a really nice AeroTank clone that I've bought before, and 2 1100mAh stainless eGo batteries topped with Protank 3 Mini clones....got them at auction really cheap and couldn't pass them up. Now I have backups for my backups. It was fun trying my new juice flavors in my new clearos!






Here another one. 2 days ago got a free 30ml bottle of some Root Beer Float stuff from forum member Flavored for joining the CASAA, and just got my 2 free 5ml samples from The Vapor Station today.. Gotta say their grape is actually pretty awesome.. Thought I was gonna have my 60ml of stuff I bought from Killer Juices weekend sale arrive today but guess its gonna show up monday..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

See here for review.


----------



## Hooked

BoboVA said:


> I got 2 5pks. of Aspire BVC coils, 105ml. total of juices from vape juice Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a package from eBay with a really nice AeroTank clone that I've bought before, and 2 1100mAh stainless eGo batteries topped with Protank 3 Mini clones....got them at auction really cheap and couldn't pass them up. Now I have backups for my backups. It was fun trying my new juice flavors in my new clearos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here another one. 2 days ago got a free 30ml bottle of some Root Beer Float stuff from forum member Flavored for joining the CASAA, and just got my 2 free 5ml samples from The Vapor Station today.. Gotta say their grape is actually pretty awesome.. Thought I was gonna have my 60ml of stuff I bought from Killer Juices weekend sale arrive today but guess its gonna show up monday..



@BoboVA No problem with delivery during lockdown?


----------



## Rob Fisher

I found a bottle of Tropical Ice and popped some into the Squape and gave it a go! OMG that is a strong menthol hit! It was made for a little MTL RDA back in the day and it may work fine in a little pod system but in an RTA no way Hose! My sinuses are now clear! @Oupa

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Actually the more I vape Tropical Ice the more I like it again!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

One shot needed after lockdown eases down. Last 2ml left

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Panama in the Skyline

I never get tired of this combo

Glorious juice - fruity menthol par excellence. @Rooigevaar

And the Skyline does justice to the flavour. Crisp and accurate.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Trying out a new pod device with the flavourful Blue Raz Snowcone by @Vape Republic

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Resistance said:


> View attachment 199092
> 
> Trying out a new pod device with the flavourful Blue Raz Snowcone by @Vape Republic



Looks great @Resistance 

But I have to ask, is that a big pod or a very small juice bottle?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

Silver said:


> Looks great @Resistance
> 
> But I have to ask, is that a big pod or a very small juice bottle?


Not big at all @Silver here's the Cue and disposable pod for reference

and about the width of the zero


And the flavour is amazing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85

Georgia Cardinal in 12mg MTL in the Expromizer... this is SO very good. Cardinal tobacco base with white peach and apricot. I might never mix this in DL again.
Also running a great Cannoli DIY in the Blotto and the Dazcole Lemon Tart in a Venna on the Topside Lite.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## BeaLea

Today felt like a great day for some Pure Red. 
Really enjoying this one.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Spongebob

BeaLea said:


> Today felt like a great day for some Pure Red.
> Really enjoying this one.
> 
> View attachment 199261


Those Pure juices are awesome 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BeaLea

Spongebob said:


> Those Pure juices are awesome
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



They really are so awesome. Only one I'm yet to try is the Green. But will brave the guava one day and give it a go

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

A juice other than Red Pill made it into a Dvarw DL FL today... Havana Gold from @Naeemhoosen at Joose-e-Liqz is one of those special juices... I first tested it when it wasn't commercially available and was only made in small batches for friends. When I tasted it it was an immediate Mmmmm what on earth is this? I managed to steal what was left in the bottle and took it home for a full test. I made contact with Naeem and said he really need to make the juice commercially available and he said he would give it some thought! A few months later he sent me the first bottle off the production line! Bazinga!

I put some Havana Gold in a pod system I was testing and I have had a few toots every day for a week or so and today decided to migrate it to a Dvarw DL FL! The juice is very far from my Red Pill ADV but it's a quality juice and I really enjoy having different juice for a change. There are almost no juices that I put in a Dvarw but Havana Gold is one of them!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## BoboVA

Today I use:




I'm finding that I require a higher mg of nic juice than the mg's in my analogs. When I tried to use low juice (my cigs were 8mg) or even a medium, I was having a harder time going without analogs. I'm using high now consistantly and doing better. I plan to reduce to medium after a while. We all seem to have different needs here. Some need more of a throat kick, some a denser vapor. Play around with it and see what works for you. Now I tried to transfer from my old pods, to the NZO vape pods.






So, I am now using HIGH mg juice mostly. I was smoking Capri NON-menthol Light 120's, 2 1/2 to 3 packs per day since BIRTH! (well, practically : ). Good luck to you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> Not big at all @Silver here's the Cue and disposable pod for reference
> View attachment 199094
> and about the width of the zero
> View attachment 199095
> 
> And the flavour is amazing.


@THE REAPER .size comparison.


----------



## THE REAPER

Resistance said:


> @THE REAPER .size comparison.


Thanks bud will show my father in law this afternoon thanks for looking out appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fbb1964

I'm seriously vape locked here. It's embaressing ok. Half hiliq camel 24mg and half big vapes guava 0. I'm trying to run all premix finished have tons stored up only own diy from now on. Got all favs for Greg's rum and maple recipe just waiting for my last 100mg nic from NZ. Others on way from US this AU nic ban 1 Jan freaked me out completely. Storing 3lt 100mg nic in total now. Heard some vapers here in AU are all aiming to have 10lt nic stored by December. Still love the strong camel hit with sweet after-taste. Hence rum and maple forward. Tasted most of many bought premix stuff I have didn't like any. Funny 3 years later and still want Camel taste!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

fbb1964 said:


> I'm seriously vape locked here. It's embaressing ok. Half hiliq camel 24mg and half big vapes guava 0. I'm trying to run all premix finished have tons stored up only own diy from now on. Got all favs for Greg's rum and maple recipe just waiting for my last 100mg nic from NZ. Others on way from US this AU nic ban 1 Jan freaked me out completely. Storing 3lt 100mg nic in total now. Heard some vapers here in AU are all aiming to have 10lt nic stored by December. Still love the strong camel hit with sweet after-taste. Hence rum and maple forward. Tasted most of many bought premix stuff I have didn't like any. Funny 3 years later and still want Camel taste!


Get some Turkish concentrate. It has that camel flair.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## fbb1964

Resistance said:


> Get some Turkish concentrate. It has that camel flair.


Thanks a lot thats what I did mix the guava with up to now. Turkish blend is awesome. This camelex I bought to try same thing but I find it's lot stronger. That tobacco taste really hit hard home first, then sweet after taste stays. It's like a camel but it's not a camel if it makes sense.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

fbb1964 said:


> Thanks a lot thats what I did mix the guava with up to now. Turkish blend is awesome. This camelex I bought to try same thing but I find it's lot stronger. That tobacco taste really hit hard home first, then sweet after taste stays. It's like a camel but it's not a camel if it makes sense.


Working on a few recipes myself. None of them worth writing home about yet but I know what your saying.
Try adding 1%cream for that sweet aftertaste effect.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fbb1964

You know what's bizarre I added some strong nartjie a few times as well. What a treat. Turkish hits you hard first. then sweet guava and nartjie stays after. Will add cream thanks it will be good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## THE REAPER

fbb1964 said:


> You know what's bizarre I added some strong nartjie a few times as well. What a treat. Turkish hits you hard first. then sweet guava and nartjie stays after. Will add cream thanks it will be good


This sounds like my jam, i like naartjie just sad mixing never worked for me wish it did cause that would have been great. You can mix it how you like it but i did something wrong maybe wrong consentrates cause i always took the cheapies and then the pepper taste and then the non strawberry tatse. Did not have the time to test other consentrates and i know there are flavors that dont have pepper taste and strawberry that non tatsers can tatse. Maybe later in time i might try again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NecroticAngel

Its Saturday, so treating myself to my forbidden fruit Love Potion No 9! I wanna put a straw in the bottle and drink it hehehee

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

THE REAPER said:


> This sounds like my jam, i like naartjie just sad mixing never worked for me wish it did cause that would have been great. You can mix it how you like it but i did something wrong maybe wrong consentrates cause i always took the cheapies and then the pepper taste and then the non strawberry tatse. Did not have the time to test other consentrates and i know there are flavors that dont have pepper taste and strawberry that non tatsers can tatse. Maybe later in time i might try again.


Somehow my DIY seems to taste better as the bottle gets empty.
I also realized that my DIY also needs to steep for me make sense of the taste. I always seem to shake n vape though and my go to flavour seems to be passion fruit.(recently)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Resistance said:


> Somehow my DIY seems to taste better as the bottle gets empty.
> I also realized that my DIY also needs to steep for me make sense of the taste. I always seem to shake n vape though and my go to flavour seems to be passion fruit.(recently)


I am yet to find a passion fruit recipe that doesn't make me cough, you willing to share via pm so that I can make a tester at some stage or the other to try, love the taste.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Resistance said:


> Somehow my DIY seems to taste better as the bottle gets empty.
> I also realized that my DIY also needs to steep for me make sense of the taste. I always seem to shake n vape though and my go to flavour seems to be passion fruit.(recently)


Steeping is one of my mistakes i made after mixing i tasted to see if it is more or less what its suppose to be then it issent then i dumped it. And then i tried something else and same thing never had the patience, whitch was a big no no but yes if and when i try i will do it according to the book.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

THE REAPER said:


> Steeping is one of my mistakes i made after mixing i tasted to see if it is more or less what its suppose to be then it issent then i dumped it. And then i tried something else and same thing never had the patience, whitch was a big no no but yes if and when i try i will do it according to the book.


Try mixing a shake and vape and a more complexed juice. Then vape the shake and vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silo

Hah, vaping 1.5 year old diy mistakes which I have fixed. This one ex-mistake, I can taste mainly Clyrolinx CLY berry, dragonfruit, peach etc, and I definitely taste FW Green Goblin. That mix on ice, oh man, I generally don't do fruity, but this stuff is awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Resistance said:


> Try mixing a shake and vape and a more complexed juice. Then vape the shake and vape.


First have to get flavors again have none sold all mine a while back. So when i do try again some day i would have to pick my flavors well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silo

THE REAPER said:


> First have to get flavors again have none sold all mine a while back. So when i do try again some day i would have to pick my flavors well.



Yes picking flavors well is a must! I research till I want to eat my own knuckles if I am wanting a new concentrate. Sometimes I just try, but rarely anymore.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## THE REAPER

Silo said:


> Yes picking flavors well is a must! I research till I want to eat my own knuckles if I am wanting a new concentrate. Sometimes I just try, but rarely anymore.


I tried bakkery and strawberry so this time i will wait with that and do fruits i like fruits, dont know why i started with bakkery first cause im more into fruits but yes looked at pictures and then got the flavors according to that, not again this time ill ask around first and think twice before i try. One juice i like but dont know what was the name was apple and watermelon that was awsome when i bought my first rda they put coils in for me and the guy at the vape shop that time put some on for me to test the coils, and i will never foget that taste. Pitty i never bought a bottle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fbb1964

Hooked said:


> @Room Fogger It's made by and bought from Vape Juice SA - reasonable prices, free shipping if you buy 3 or more juices and such a friendly guy to deal with too. Their juices are for sale at certain outlets, so check the website - perhaps there's one near you. I had mine shipped and no problems. I've bought others flavours from them too but I haven't tried them yet. Enjoy!



Have anybody tried the INW Marula concentrate? any good? The SA juices seems to be all premix. I need to mix my own here. Found a local dealer here in AU with a few bottles INW Marula left. Scoured the web nada reviews just some US dude video. Even alltheflavors.com doesn't have much to say about it. It's quite expensive so don't want to buy if no good. Wouldn't have a clue what concentrates to mix for Marula taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

fbb1964 said:


> Have anybody tried the INW Marula concentrate? any good? The SA juices seems to be all premix. I need to mix my own here. Found a local dealer here in AU with a few bottles INW Marula left. Scoured the web nada reviews just some US dude video. Even alltheflavors.com doesn't have much to say about it. It's quite expensive so don't want to buy if no good. Wouldn't have a clue what concentrates to mix for Marula taste.


Think I did it at 2% as a tester, not sure it was Inawera, will check, and my victim liked it, he was looking for a local one that went of market, must do one for myself to try, may need a spot of pear or cactus for more juicy ness and some sweetness, time is constrained at this time but if I get it done I’ll let you know.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## fbb1964

Champion!! Much appreciated


----------



## CJB85

fbb1964 said:


> Champion!! Much appreciated


You can also try adding it to the Trinity Ice Cream mix on ATF.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB

Resistance said:


> Somehow my DIY seems to taste better as the bottle gets empty.
> I also realized that my DIY also needs to steep for me make sense of the taste. I always seem to shake n vape though and my go to flavour seems to be passion fruit.(recently)


What passion fruit do you use, I haven't found my happy place one yet.


----------



## fbb1964

CJB85 said:


> You can also try adding it to the Trinity Ice Cream mix on ATF.


Thanks. The plan is to replace the mango or guava with marula in my fav everyday juice which is half camel (or Turkish blend) and then still add touch of naartjie on top. And cream if I have any. Easy mix. I'm just waiting on my nic to arrive to do Greg's rum and maple pipe from scratch. Big mix that one. If mine comes out anything like as good as it sounds new fav guaranteed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

*Panama mixed with a bit of PomCool!*

Great combo. Enjoying it a lot. 

One of my favorite fruity menthols is Panama from @Rooigevaar , it’s a gorgeous juice. I make a diluted blend of it for my Skyline and have been vaping it in there for a long time. 

Yesterday I used the last bit of Panama so needed a bit of something else. Decided to try VK’s PomCool. I know PomCool well too I vaped a lot of it in my Mystique DL tank. (Actually that setup carried me through VapeCon 2019). But since the beginning of this year I’ve moved back to exclusive MTL so PomCool has been sitting on the bench. 

The outcome is very good. The melon from Panama goes very well with the raspberry sherbet vibe from PomCool. Of course I add in my own menthol. Hehe. 

Lovely vape

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## NecroticAngel

Mashup of @ivc_mixer peppermint crisp and his milk tart. Delicious with the morning cranberry tea. Will be moving on to Cafe Latte later

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

monkey fart

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Hooked

Director's Cut - Nancey's New Nightmare (which I consistently read as Nancy Drew's nighmare, because of the childhood series of Nancy Drew!!)




This is the wording at the bottom of the bottle - and it's so true!

This juice is a Belgium Waffle, with Salted Caramel, Pecans and Hazelnuts. *Divine* and surprisingly not too sweet either.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> View attachment 204482
> 
> 
> Director's Cut - Nancey's New Nightmare (which I consistently read as Nancy Drew's nighmare, because of the childhood series of Nancy Drew!!)
> 
> View attachment 204483
> 
> 
> This is the wording at the bottom of the bottle - and it's so true!
> 
> This juice is a Belgium Waffle, with Salted Caramel, Pecans and Hazelnuts. *Divine* and surprisingly not too sweet either.



wow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Hooked said:


> View attachment 204482
> 
> 
> Director's Cut - Nancey's New Nightmare (which I consistently read as Nancy Drew's nighmare, because of the childhood series of Nancy Drew!!)
> 
> View attachment 204483
> 
> 
> This is the wording at the bottom of the bottle - and it's so true!
> 
> This juice is a Belgium Waffle, with Salted Caramel, Pecans and Hazelnuts. *Divine* and surprisingly not too sweet either.


You have the ability to find the weirdest juices.....

I want some 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

JurgensSt said:


> You have the ability to find the weirdest juices.....
> 
> I want some
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



@JurgensSt I couldn't even tell you where I bought it from. I bought it ages ago and it's been in my Personal Stash box ever since, but opened now only.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Think of the white Ferrero Rocher - yep, this is it! Divine, delicious, delectable!!!
White chocolate cheesecake, almonds, coconut biscuit

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## NecroticAngel

5am Cafe Latte by @ivc_mixer!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger

I am starting to be like Pinky and the brain

"The same thing I vape everyday "

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

And look what I got today... this is the *best* strawberry I've ever tasted. Seriously. What I really like about it is that it's not overly sweet. I'm adding this to the few juices which I can vape as an ADV. it's made by a well-known forumite too. @KZOR you really nailed this one!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## KZOR

Hooked said:


> you really nailed this one



Thank you very much for the nice feedback.
So glad you enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## NecroticAngel

Summer fruit candy ice by @ivc_mixer my new all day vape, anytime vape, holiday vape, sad vape, happy vape..... I'm in love with this stuff!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## AKS

Weekend planner sorted.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Cornelius

Hooked said:


> And look what I got today... this is the *best* strawberry I've ever tasted. Seriously. What I really like about it is that it's not overly sweet. I'm adding this to the few juices which I can vape as an ADV. it's made by a well-known forumite too. @KZOR you really nailed this one!!
> 
> View attachment 204742



Where can one buy this?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Cornelius said:


> Where can one buy this?



PM incoming


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I feel that on a Monday, it's best just to let your Wiener hang out a bit, wouldn't you say @Rooigevaar?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 3


----------



## Rooigevaar

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I feel that on a Monday, it's best just to let your Wiener hang out a bit, wouldn't you say @Rooigevaar?
> View attachment 205409



Its Monday! Anything goes!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85

Hooked said:


> Think of the white Ferrero Rocher - yep, this is it! Divine, delicious, delectable!!!
> White chocolate cheesecake, almonds, coconut biscuit
> 
> View attachment 204654


I can +1 for this one... If you have a sweet tooth, pass by, but it is a very well put together liquid.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85

Been vaping 2 new things the last couple of days.

In the Blotto I am vaping DIYorDIE's 10 Loop (his take on fruit loops in milk). While I think it is a TINY bit heavy on the lemon to be a proper fruit loops, I really like it. It is a pleasant ADV with lots of layers.
In the Venna/Topside Lite setup I am vaping a sample of Gaar Grape Soda from Bef*kte E-liquid that Wayne from Thrifty sent our way with our last purchase. I haven't vaped many grape liquids, but this one is DAMN good. Like a purple Fizz Pop when the sherbet JUST starts to come through.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

CJB85 said:


> Been vaping 2 new things the last couple of days.
> 
> In the Blotto I am vaping DIYorDIE's 10 Loop (his take on fruit loops in milk). While I think it is a TINY bit heavy on the lemon to be a proper fruit loops, I really like it. It is a pleasant ADV with lots of layers.
> In the Venna/Topside Lite setup I am vaping a sample of Gaar Grape Soda from Bef*kte E-liquid that Wayne from Thrifty sent our way with our last purchase. I haven't vaped many grape liquids, but this one is DAMN good. Like a purple Fizz Pop when the sherbet JUST starts to come through.


You've made me feel like grape now. I think I have some tucked away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silo

Rooigevaar said:


> Its Monday! Anything goes!



Expected you to say, "Good boy!".

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## vicTor

red wood

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Arabian Nights - what I vape every day, but now rocking the Impi - no idea why I waited so long to find an RDA that is worthy of this jewel of a juice 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## NecroticAngel

Grape lemonade. Was a wierd day

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Here we go again... testing some new juices to see if I can find some other juices to vape and not just Red Pill! Haven't been too successful in the last 6+ years but always worth a try! Krushed E-Juice from Thrifty clouds - LeMango which is a Lemon, Mango and Passion fruit juice.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Mahir

I left vaping more than a year ago, but I'm back. Sold all my gear, so I have to start off with a humble beginning as I slowly but surely build an arsenal (again)

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

My sweet tooth got the best of me today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today's juice test! Coils soaking right now.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## zadiac

I have been on unflavored 3mg for the past 3 weeks and enjoying it. It seems flavoring in the ejuice is not agreeing with me.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Silver

Ran out of Panama for my MTL Skyline vape

so tried Prime Fizz Apple

it’s great and vibrant in DL but meh in MTL
Needs something. Too muted. Not popping. Where’s my menthol!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## CJB85

zadiac said:


> I have been on unflavored 3mg for the past 3 weeks and enjoying it. It seems flavoring in the ejuice is not agreeing with me.


Have you tried doing just some sweetener and coolant? It will still be bare bones, bit will have a little more personality than totally unflavored?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac

CJB85 said:


> Have you tried doing just some sweetener and coolant? It will still be bare bones, bit will have a little more personality than totally unflavored?



The totally unflavored is quite sweet by itself. I don't want to put any additives in because I'm not sure which flavors are causing my troubles, so I avoid all of them, even the menthol. I'm satisfied with it as is.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CJB85

Doing a DIY Abuela de Coco (cigar with coconut) that I tweaked into an MTL version for the Expromizer. It is decent, but the coconut is very feint and I think this is definitely a liquid aimed at a DL setup.
In the Blotto I have some NCV Milked Banana and I really quite like it. It is a really thick, creamy vape with a half candy, half authentic banana taste. It is not as sweet as I expected it to be, which is good. The warmth of the vape lets me think more of a creamy banana pudding (like those instant puddings from the packets) than a milk.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

zadiac said:


> I have been on unflavored 3mg for the past 3 weeks and enjoying it. It seems flavoring in the ejuice is not agreeing with me.


Not agreeing with you how if I may ask @zadiac?


----------



## zadiac

Paul33 said:


> Not agreeing with you how if I may ask @zadiac?



Wheezing chest like when I used to smoke. (Not covid related. Started long before covid). I have been on and off flavors since last year. When I go plain, the wheezing stopped. Also not cold or flu related and I'm not sensitive to PG.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh WOW @KZOR! What an awesome juice. It has passed test one with flying colours. Will rewick a Dvarw later tonight or early in the morning for it! I have been searching for a Lemon vape for ages! Just the right amount of ice, lemon and sweetness! Now I know why the recipe is a secret! Bazinga!
PS this Voopoo PnP tank is really awesome! I also have one with Havanna Gold in it and vape it periodically during the day!

Blimey in the PnP tank at 40 watts is outstanding!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blimey had already made it into a Dvarw DL! Bazinga! Really awesome juice!

Reactions: Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

Rob Fisher said:


> Blimey had already made it into a Dvarw DL! Bazinga! Really awesome juice!
> View attachment 208554



Sounds good! Where can one order some of this?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius

Rob Fisher said:


> Blimey had already made it into a Dvarw DL! Bazinga! Really awesome juice!
> View attachment 208554


Awesome combo uncle!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Darth Vaper said:


> Sounds good! Where can one order some of this?



@Darth Vaper it can only be ordered direct from @KZOR. 

I nearly lost my bottle today... @BigGuy tasted it... luckily I have an order leaving CT tomorrow and I promised to add a bottle to my order for him and he left my bottle alone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

Mahir said:


> I left vaping more than a year ago, but I'm back. Sold all my gear, so I have to start off with a humble beginning as I slowly but surely build an arsenal (again)
> 
> View attachment 206800



Welcome back @Mahir !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius

Mahir said:


> I left vaping more than a year ago, but I'm back. Sold all my gear, so I have to start off with a humble beginning as I slowly but surely build an arsenal (again)
> 
> View attachment 206800


Love me a IjustS, I started my Vaping journey with 1. Still a awesome little device

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Cornelius

Rob Fisher said:


> Blimey had already made it into a Dvarw DL! Bazinga! Really awesome juice!
> View attachment 208554


Ordered 2x Blimey uncle. If you say it is good it is good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## outlaw_cloud

Cornelius said:


> Love me a IjustS, I started my Vaping journey with 1. Still a awesome little device


Aweh they awesome started mine on a ijust then moved to a ijust 2 then a ijust s however my only gripe with them was the button , the button almost always gave out eventually 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jacques3Fox

Today I am alternating between SMASHd Lil Stud and Crusher Strawberry & Kiwi.. I love the fruits as well as deserts..

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cornelius said:


> Ordered 2x Blimey uncle. If you say it is good it is good!



You won't be sorry @Cornelius! After getting the first bottle to test I ordered 4 more before he runs out!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheSubieVaper

Rob Fisher said:


> Blimey had already made it into a Dvarw DL! Bazinga! Really awesome juice!
> View attachment 208554



this juice is also a winner , polished this 60ml in two days , was running a nano alien single coil

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jacques3Fox

TheSubieVaper said:


> this juice is also a winner , polished this 60ml in two days , was running a nano alien single coil



I also like the majestic range!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Trying something new and loving it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Both awesome juices... the Frui Tea I have had before and did vape for a while... and the Lemon Tree is a really nice lemon vape! Both these will go into a Dvarw! @KZOR

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## KZOR

Rob Fisher said:


> Both these will go into a Dvarw!



Well now i can retire from vaping since my last goal has been reached.

1) Become the highest subscribed vape reviewer in SA ...... check
2) Create a ADV to keep me going through retirement ...... check
3) Own a dicodes and a Vicious Ant mod ...... check
4) Get a sponsor from one of the best coil makers in SA ..... check
5) Make a framed staple with the daedalus ..... check
6) Get a non-chinese company to send me a product for a review ...... check
7) Get ten patrons to support my channel ..... check
8) Find my happy place regarding a daily setup  ..... check
9) Get 10 people off cigarettes .... check
10) Get three of my juices dvarwed at the same time .......CCCCHHHHEEEEEECCCCKKKKK !!!!

Now i can sit back and enjoy the rest of the movie.  Thanks @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have found another juice to add to my selection. Lemon Tree from KZOR! I may even like this one more than Blimey!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## BeaLea

Catching up on some commission work. 
Really enjoying the Tiger's Blood today...

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Darth Vaper said:


> Sounds good! Where can one order some of this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




You could ask him directly tonight at 20:00. He is having an open chat on YouTube.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Tried a mix of *Calamity Jane *from @method1 and *Taviro *from @Rooigevaar in the Expromiser V4

First time I have mixed these two. It’s very nice!

Tagging @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Silver said:


> Tried a mix of *Calamity Jane *from @method1 and *Taviro *from @Rooigevaar in the Expromiser V4
> 
> First time I have mixed these two. It’s very nice!
> 
> Tagging @Dela Rey Steyn



Will definitely give this a go, thanks @Silver !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Bought at last year's Vapecon. Just cracked it open and it's so damn good!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33

Slick eliquid custard. Yum. 

Anyone tried the cookie one?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Silver said:


> Tried a mix of *Calamity Jane *from @method1 and *Taviro *from @Rooigevaar in the Expromiser V4
> 
> First time I have mixed these two. It’s very nice!
> 
> Tagging @Dela Rey Steyn



I enjoyed this a lot
So I mixed a 10ml bottle of it

Will give me about 5 tankfuls on the Expro

vaping it tonight again. It’s very nice

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Silver said:


> I enjoyed this a lot
> So I mixed a 10ml bottle of it
> 
> Will give me about 5 tankfuls on the Expro
> 
> vaping it tonight again. It’s very nice



How is your Expro experience @Silver?
You on a simple roundwire build yet?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> How is your Expro experience @Silver?
> You on a simple roundwire build yet?



no not yet
Still on the fused Clapton MTL coil
It’s definitely improved quite a bit, maybe the different juice is playing a role
Also I’m not used to the Airflow, it feels different, so am tweaking it. 2 holes is good. 1.5 holes is also good. Different sensation to bottom airflow

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

Borkum Riff

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Trinity self-made one shot

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Drip Hacks Forbidden Fruits One Shot with WS23, in the Tauren RDTA on top of the Noisy Cricket... been my All Day Vape and Go-To setup (with a few others in between) for a couple of weeks now... might change it up from tomorrow a bit, but why change something that works... time to take a stroll down the rabbit hole again...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Drip Hacks Forbidden Fruits One Shot with WS23, in the Tauren RDTA on top of the Noisy Cricket... been my All Day Vape and Go-To setup (with a few others in between) for a couple of weeks now... might change it up from tomorrow a bit, but why change something that works... time to take a stroll down the rabbit hole again...


It never ends does it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Iron_Spidey

Got this delivered today. Super Yummy

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Paul33

Had to grab my owner some XXX today and grabbed myself a little something. Not often I buy store juice but this is very nice. Will definitely buy it again.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Iron_Spidey

Anyone tried a really good Lemon centered juice lately? Looking for something tangy and sweetish, pref 0 nicotine.


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Iron_Spidey said:


> Anyone tried a really good Lemon centered juice lately? Looking for something tangy and sweetish, pref 0 nicotine.


@KZOR 's Blimey? I'm sure he can mix you up a 0mg batch?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

I hope no one takes offence, but out of interest, what is the point of vaping 0mg ?


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

vicTor said:


> I hope no one takes offence, but out of interest, what is the point of vaping 0mg ?



Weening off the nicotine addiction?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Weening off the nicotine addiction?



 ok I guess, thanks

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

vicTor said:


> ok I guess, thanks



Lol, I couldn't do it personally, but I know @Grand Guru vapes very low nic, like 1% or something around there

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

perhaps @Iron_Spidey could tell us, if you don't mind


----------



## Iron_Spidey

I like to add CBD isolate to the 0mg

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru

For the same reason that we are vaping and not chewing nicotine gums. Smoking is not only about addiction to nicotine. I enjoy the ritual, the clouds, the few minutes of “me” time I get when I go for a vape break even though I know very well that I’m getting the equivalent of 1 puff of an ordinary cigarette during my 10 minutes Vape session.... but I’m not teaching you anything new

Reactions: Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger

Everyone has a nicotine demand, some get it from food, some from nicotine delivery devices that range from gum to vaping to Snus.

As we are all individual, that demand varies. Vaping is as much a hobby as it is a smoking cessation tool, so if you enjoy vaping and don't require the nic ..... Vape on brother, vape on

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

Grand Guru said:


> For the same reason that we are vaping and not chewing nicotine gums. Smoking is not only about addiction to nicotine. I enjoy the ritual, the clouds, the few minutes of “me” time I get when I go for a vape break even though I know very well that I’m getting the equivalent of 1 puff of an ordinary cigarette during my 10 minutes Vape session.... but I’m not teaching you anything new


All about the me time as well. Plus it's damn tasty and I don't eat sweets hehehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Some luscious Lytchi Freezo from 3rd World Liquids in the Mulan and some 18mg Tobacco #1 goodness from Twisp in the Rose.


Dealing with the DMR the whole day necessitated the need for high nic consumption today. Thank goodness tomorrow is Friday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

guava cactus

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> guava cactus


Still? Impressive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> Still? Impressive.



yes Sir, remember this ?

was the one you taught me which set me on my way !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> yes Sir, remember this ?
> 
> was the one you taught me which set me on my way !


I remember! Glad to have been of service!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## CJB85

A very pleasant DIY MTL Strawberry Lemonade in the Expro, some Cereal Milk Frozen Custard in the Reload and squonking some Litchi Blossom in the Venna.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

CJB85 said:


> Cereal Milk Frozen Custard



This sounds good!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CJB85

Paul33 said:


> This sounds good!!


I really like it, many custards are really hit/miss for me, but the sweeter cereal angle on this one just works. I want to throw some in the Blotto as well and see how it goes.
The Litchi Blossom is weird, it is more strawberry forward than anything else and the flavour seems to degrade rather quickly in the squonk setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

CJB85 said:


> I really like it, many custards are really hit/miss for me, but the sweeter cereal angle on this one just works. I want to throw some in the Blotto as well and see how it goes.
> The Litchi Blossom is weird, it is more strawberry forward than anything else and the flavour seems to degrade rather quickly in the squonk setup.


Do you have a recipe perhaps please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

Paul33 said:


> Do you have a recipe perhaps please?



https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/164985#cereal_milk_frozen_custard_by_vensyboy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I don't get vaper tongue very often but I'm battling a bit at the moment and am not getting the Litchi and Berry nuances in my Red Pill. Luckily I discovered Waves some time back and what it does is reset my taste buds and Red Pill blossoms again... what a win! Thanks @Paulie!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## THE REAPER

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't get vaper tongue very often but I'm battling a bit at the moment and am not getting the Litchi and Berry nuances in my Red Pill. Luckily I discovered Waves some time back and what it does is reset my taste buds and Red Pill blossoms again... what a win! Thanks @Paulie!
> View attachment 212887


Think I need some of that maybe it resets my taste buds lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't get vaper tongue very often but I'm battling a bit at the moment and am not getting the Litchi and Berry nuances in my Red Pill. Luckily I discovered Waves some time back and what it does is reset my taste buds and Red Pill blossoms again... what a win! Thanks @Paulie!
> View attachment 212887


I had a bottle of waves a while back and I agree with @Rob Fisher that it is a pretty good shake-up if you usually vape the same liquid for long periods.
I struggled to vape a lot of it at a time though, but every time I came back to it after a while, it was very good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## XsCode

Sunday morning gifts!!!! 

Since DNA discontinued my fav (to date) chocolate - stocked up all the way from Bloem:




The litchi lemonade and creme caramel are both winners! Switching these two out in the tank all morning.




Much appreciated Viking's Vape for all my extras! You guys rock

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing a new menthol juice sent to me by @Vape Republic. Very nice! Menthol minty spearminty... if you like Menthol Juices you will like this one. Smooth and Fresh! Been vaping it for an hour or so... let's see how we go with it!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rob Fisher said:


> Testing a new menthol juice sent to me by @Vape Republic. Very nice! Menthol minty spearminty... if you like Menthol Juices you will like this one. Smooth and Fresh! Been vaping it for an hour or so... let's see how we go with it!
> View attachment 219174


Yeah subzero extremely refreshing

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

In the eternal quest to find a vapable coconut juice, I was sent two options by a kind juice maker! The Lemon Coconut has great potential!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Rob Fisher said:


> In the eternal quest to find a vapable coconut juice, I was sent two options by a kind juice maker! The Lemon Coconut has great potential!
> View attachment 220200



I always though You put the lime in the coconut.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kuhlkatz said:


> I always though You put the lime in the coconut.



That would be good too!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Not so much what I vaped, but what I didn't want to vape...

Started the day off with Taviro in the Symba RDA... managed to grab the wrong juice in a moment of stupidity and topped it up with Drip Hacks Acid Drop....

Pulled the "That's Not Right" face and had a good chuckle at myself for that blooper...

Note to self: Don't let the other juice bottles stand around on a Friday...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stranger

It was time for a pit stop on the Blitzen. So I wrapped two 24/36 claptons, 9 wraps each came out at .29. Put it on the MVV II

I just received Bamango on ice one shot from Blck and made up a 50ml bottle.

Some guys must have a really good sense of taste, when I stopped the stinkies my taste came back and red wine in particular was a revelation, so after reading the Bamango reviews I was hoping for a good experience.

Yummy, this stuff is nice. I cannot do a taste review like reviewers do, I don't get the nuances that they talk about but man this stuff is nice to vape. It is very easy to inhale, I get the mango and I get the creamy, not so much the banana but overall it is a very pleasant vape. @.29 I am somewhere around 45-50 W on the mod so it is still fairly cool. Not as much ice as in my DIY but still there and the mouth feel is really good. Spent a very pleasant evening with this juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm still vaping the Lemon Coconut (menthol added) that Calvin sent me... it's the nicest coconut I have ever had and I have a few large bottles in bound as we speak!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Ember, Rum & Maple, Redwood

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

I took a chance and bought it but what a great decision, I regret not buying more. It's one of the best cereal juices I've ever tasted! 

Berry Crunch by Crizp Brew (A division of Nasty Juice):

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> View attachment 222883


I like that drip tip dude

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Slick strawberry milk. Well done @Vapington. This juice is yum.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

In the two Abyss's today is some Blimey and some SubZero!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## KZOR

@Rob Fisher ...... i just realised that the juices you seem to like is all from the Western Cape. 
I think it has something to do with the lower altitude.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Juice for the week away! Red Pill, Waves and Blimey!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

As most of you know I vape Red Pill almost exclusively! All other juices I test for a while but haven't reordered or even finished bottles... I just placed my third order for Blimey! There is something special about that juice and it lives in my Abyss Ether combo permanently! Good job @KZOR!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Elandre



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Elandre

Good morning. 

Can I just say. #kzor, I don't know what you did but damn, even in my MTL device, that Blimey smacks me with a ton of flavour. Amazing liquid. Will be vaping on this device for the day as a test.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Elandre

Hi there guys. Anyone from capetown that might like to vape a sorbet flavoured e liquid?. It has a granidella sorbet taste that I totally hate. Used like 10ml from a 120ml bottle. 70/30 ratio with 3mg nic. You can have it for free.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Elandre

Elandre said:


> Hi there guys. Anyone from capetown that might like to vape a sorbet flavoured e liquid?. It has a granidella sorbet taste that I totally hate. Used like 10ml from a 120ml bottle. 70/30 ratio with 3mg nic. You can have it for free.


Or swop me for a bottel blimey hahaha just kidding

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Elandre said:


> Hi there guys. Anyone from capetown that might like to vape a sorbet flavoured e liquid?. It has a granidella sorbet taste that I totally hate. Used like 10ml from a 120ml bottle. 70/30 ratio with 3mg nic. You can have it for free.



[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] this is in the wrong thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elandre

Hooked said:


> [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] this is in the wrong thread.


Sorry guys

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

Elandre said:


> Sorry guys



dude, go to the classifieds, make a Trade post, fill in the details of the juice you have to trade and what you're after

regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Abysses! Blimey (Mobb Mini Bridge) in one and Rob's Lure (Ether Bridge) in the other!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## KZOR

Rob Fisher said:


> The Abysses! Blimey



And how is it with the new bridge?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

KZOR said:


> And how is it with the new bridge?



Perfect. Both bridges are top class.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

As Queen says... "Another one bites the dust and another does and another one does another one bites the dust"!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Viper_SA

Rob Fisher said:


> As Queen says... "Another one bites the dust and another does and another one does another one bites the dust"!
> View attachment 225360



Is that also menthol uncle, or what is the profile and how do I get my hands on some?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

Viper_SA said:


> Is that also menthol uncle, or what is the profile and how do I get my hands on some?


@KZOR

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Viper_SA said:


> Is that also menthol uncle, or what is the profile and how do I get my hands on some?



From @KZOR direct. And it's a Lime Slushie with menthol. And it has a sweet overtone!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Rob Fisher said:


> From @KZOR direct. And it's a Lime Slushie with menthol. And it has a sweet overtone!
> View attachment 225361



Pity about the menthol, lol as much as some people love it, that much I dislike it. I can do cool, but not menthol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JordanEpic

Just this and some Checkmate.. not in hand at the moment.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

Vaping my own acai bubblegum and also with my tea the legendary tennis biscuit by @ivc_mixer

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Stratum V4 and Dvarw DL getting a new juice to test! Very authentic! Bringing back my youth!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

And I vaped 4 Boro's full of Blimey today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Hooked

Nasty Fix disposable e-cig. Brilliant flavour, which one would expect of Nasty Juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Instead of testing new juices in my Pod systems as I normally do I decided to give the new juices a fair shake and put them into setups I use every day! So let's put Slick Milk into a Billet Box with the awesome new bridge from Monarchy. The Mobb Bridge not only looks outstanding it vapes really well. I'm convinced the gold plating helps... The juice tastes as I had hoped... very similar to a Super Moo Strawberry! Very nice and with just the initial test I know I will keep this in my rotation!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

The next juice up for testing is Euphoria from Cloud Flavour Labs! I was really hoping for a win on this one so I got a fresh DVarw DL for the test! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! This one is really really lekker! Mike got this mix spot on! It's tastes just like the Roses Passion Fruit cordial with lemonade!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's a real juice fest in Durbs today! I can't remember when (if ever) I had more than 2-3 juices going at once!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Brought the Taviro out again... not my ADV tobacco, but still damn nice!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Brought the Taviro out again... not my ADV tobacco, but still damn nice!
> 
> View attachment 225988


My ADV, all day every day. I always have about 2-3 MTL mods on rotation, but I have this mod and juice with me every day

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Acidkill



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

A new juice test is happening... so far in the initial vape, the one I think is the winner so far is the Lemonade by The Force. Bit it's early days and will test over a couple of days to give all the juices a fair shake!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

New record of 7 juices operational at once!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> New record of 7 juices operational at once!
> View attachment 226307



Do you have them in different locations in the house, or all of them in front of you? If the latter, that must take some organisation!
I usually have two going at a time, sometimes three.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> Do you have them in different locations in the house, or all of them in front of you? If the latter, that must take some organisation!
> I usually have two going at a time, sometimes three.



All in front of me @Hooked! Just testing them to see which may remain in circulation... Red Pill remains my ADV by far and will still vape it 97% of the time but I am starting to enjoy the occasional vape of something different. So far Blimey and Waves are the only other juices that are in circulation with my beloved Red Pill. But I wouldn't mind another one or two to enter the fray. Euphoria has survived for a few days and may stay in the team...

But all the juices I tested today are first-class juices and I am impressed with them. Just not sure any of them are in my wheelhouse... but will persevere for a few more days and see because I also took a few days to take to Blimey.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> All in front of me @Hooked! Just testing them to see which may remain in circulation... Red Pill remains my ADV by far and will still vape it 97% of the time but I am starting to enjoy the occasional vape of something different. So far Blimey and Waves are the only other juices that are in circulation with my beloved Red Pill. But I wouldn't mind another one or two to enter the fray. Euphoria has survived for a few days and may stay in the team...
> 
> But all the juices I tested today are first-class juices and I am impressed with them. Just not sure any of them are in my wheelhouse... but will persevere for a few more days and see because I also took a few days to take to Blimey.



I salute you for being willing to try something different @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another Juice test today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## LeislB

And, how did these ones measure up @Rob Fisher?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

LeislB said:


> And, how did these ones measure up @Rob Fisher?



@LeislB SNLV stayed in rotation.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Two new juices to test! Thank you Yolandi Voster from Gspottechno for sending them to me!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Abyss's with Ether Bridges all clean and two ADV juices loaded! Exclamation Extreme in one and Blimey in the other! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Next up for a juice test!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm not normally a fan of Grape but the grape is awesome! The apple is not really for me... I thought it would be the other way around! Have been vaping the grape for an hour now!




It's like sweet grape bubblegum. Really nice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Next up for a vape juice test is Mojito from Dark Cloud Liquids.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing one of the new Weiner Juices! Bok Melk! It's YUM! @Rooigevaar good job! And the profile is Champion Buttermilk toffee! <- My description!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Testing one of the new Weiner Juices! Bok Melk! It's YUM! @Rooigevaar good job! And the profile is Champion Buttermilk toffee! <- My description!
> View attachment 227330
> View attachment 227331



Now THAT sounds good!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Three juices on the go today! From left to right is Bok Melk (Dvarw DL on Stratum V4), Red Pill (Dvarw DL Dani Mini), Red Pill Sweet (Dvarw DL Stratum V4).

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Abyss team are driving new juices. Punctuation Extreme and Weiner SMDT.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Wasted_wages

there is not much out there for 0 nic lovers....

what is out there in a coffee with a good cream taste in ... and when i say coffee dont give me any of that sweet cappacino or a cafe latte sh_t or moccy crap iato stuff... im talking heavy espresso taste with creeeeam....

also love the strawberry milkshake, but the only one i really liked was EEZEE LIQUID strawberry shake... but i want something a bit CREAMIER.....


----------



## Wasted_wages

have tried all the strawberry shakes out there but none are good. tried all the tko stuff.. not nice... only EEZEE was GREAT but i cant find in zero nic....

i cant vape nic, i get sic


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Wasted_wages said:


> there is not much out there for 0 nic lovers....
> 
> what is out there in a coffee with a good cream taste in ... and when i say coffee dont give me any of that sweet cappacino or a cafe latte sh_t or moccy crap iato stuff... im talking heavy espresso taste with creeeeam....
> 
> also love the strawberry milkshake, but the only one i really liked was EEZEE LIQUID strawberry shake... but i want something a bit CREAMIER.....



talk to @YeOldeOke at All Day Vapes, they make juice to your zero nic requirements, and they have a wide variety!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Big Mouth One Shot. Sweet but good. My review is here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

DIY Banana & Blueberry Smoothie, it's lush!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BetaTester552

Got myself some Morning Glory Bubbles today. I love bubblegum milkshakes.

Before this I daily drove Clyrolinx's It's E-Liquid Bubblegum shake too.

Something seems to be off these days with these juices, I've just had the Glory's bottle blow its top on refill wasting like 75% of my juice. But the flavor is good atleast...

Editing this: Nicholas from Cloud labs just called me. Seems to be luck of the draw this happened to me. Thank you guys over there. Keep making amazing juices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

ONE SHOT

See review.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Waves in one Abyss, Exclamation Extreme in the Abyss dress in white and Red Pill in the Dvarw's on the Stratum V4 and T5!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

I love this lemonade!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

A fresh bottle of Red Pill from the fridge!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tested the new Cthulhu juices today and the one I didn't think I would like turned out to be my favourite. Cin is a cinnamon pastry frosting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

One Cloud - Vanilla Gelato. WOW!!! It's divine! Sweet and creamy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis

DIY Rum & Maple Pudding!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Molly13

Unicorn frappe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Muhammedv

Rob Fisher said:


> A fresh bottle of Red Pill from the fridge!
> View attachment 229275



If I may ask, does storing your juice in the fridge enhance the flavour in any way? And if so is this the case with any juice or only red pill?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Muhammedv said:


> If I may ask, does storing your juice in the fridge enhance the flavour in any way? And if so is this the case with any juice or only red pill?



@Muhammedv with Red Pill the flavour is best when it's freshest. Keeping it in the fridge stops the steeping and I prefer my Red Pill unsteeped. Most other juices improve as they steep. So yes ONLY Red Pill.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks for the Femme Fatale @Oupa! Love the changes to the juice! I should have put it straight into a Dvarw rather than in a disposable test tank! But maybe the 40 watts is what the juice likes! Really nice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

A bottle of Dragonfly from Sigma E-liquids! What an interesting juice. Dragonfruit and Blueberry but it almost has a sparkle to it if that makes any sense.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Rob Fisher said:


> A bottle of Dragonfly from Sigma E-liquids! What an interesting juice. Dragonfruit and Blueberry but it almost has a sparkle to it if that makes any sense.
> View attachment 229954



Always good to have a little sparkle in your life...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor

Rob Fisher said:


> A bottle of Dragonfly from Sigma E-liquids! What an interesting juice. Dragonfruit and Blueberry but it almost has a sparkle to it if that makes any sense.
> View attachment 229954



loving this artwork !

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Timwis

My DIY Turkish Delight V1

Not known e-liquids to change so much after a fortnights steep as my two versions of Turkish Delight! After 4 days both started to get the Turkish Delight texture and the Rose started coming through without it having a perfumed taste so using some Rose Candy instead of all essence worked but i still felt i might end up needing to up the Rose slightly!

After another 10 days steeping both versions are 100% Turkish Delight, just the correct Rose strength, correct texture and even the powdered sugar comes through nicely just a dilemma over whether version 1 or version 2 is best, a very close call!

Quite proud of myself because i did once try a Turkish Delight commercial juice about 5 years back that was like about £20 for a 60ml bottle and mine is miles better!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

WOW! This one is a winner!!! See review

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Timwis said:


> My DIY Turkish Delight V1
> 
> Not known e-liquids to change so much after a fortnights steep as my two versions of Turkish Delight! After 4 days both started to get the Turkish Delight texture and the Rose started coming through without it having a perfumed taste so using some Rose Candy instead of all essence worked but i still felt i might end up needing to up the Rose slightly!
> 
> After another 10 days steeping both versions are 100% Turkish Delight, just the correct Rose strength, correct texture and even the powdered sugar comes through nicely just a dilemma over whether version 1 or version 2 is best, a very close call!
> 
> Quite proud of myself because i did once try a Turkish Delight commercial juice about 5 years back that was like about £20 for a 60ml bottle and mine is miles better!!!



@Timwis

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JordanEpic

In a constant rotation to keep everything fresh.. sometimes I just grab whatevers closest

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Penguin with disposable Mystique sub-tank testing Project X Refresh! The Lemonade juice that actually tastes like lemonade! This juice will make it into a Dvarw! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Eequinox

Rob Fisher said:


> Penguin with disposable Mystique sub-tank testing Project X Refresh! The Lemonade juice that actually tastes like lemonade! This juice will make it into a Dvarw! Bazinga!
> View attachment 230340


Brilliant juice there !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

A creamy, caramel toffee from Monark. It's not over-sweet and I love it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## THE REAPER

Some grapefruit pineapple love this juice very refreshing thanks @CraigPortalZA

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## CraigPortalZA

THE REAPER said:


> Some grapefruit pineapple love this juice very refreshing thanks @CraigPortalZA
> View attachment 230563
> View attachment 230564
> View attachment 230565


Glad you enjoying the juice bro!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JordanEpic

A bouquet of strawberry delights after pay day

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

JordanEpic said:


> A bouquet of strawberry delights after pay day
> View attachment 230583



If you like strawberry, you might want to try Crispy (strawberry wafer) by @KZOR. The best strawberry I've ever had!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Well well well! Was sent a few juices to test and the first two I tested are both real winners!

Lenny's Coffee highly recommended by @Hooked - The best coffee I have tasted for sure! 0.18Ω Mystique Disposable at 35 watts on top of the Penguin!

Then one I was quite nervous to try because it's a Liquorice vape! The packaging, labelling and piston keyring and awesome t-shirt were fantastic! Thrifty Clouds aka @Wayne pieterse created this! Well if you like liquorice (and I do) you will really enjoy this juice! What a pleasant surprise this juice was! 0.18Ω Mystique Disposable at 35 watts on top of the Onegin.

So it was a double Chicken Dinner for me today!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Timwis

My DIY Tea Cake!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Well well well! Was sent a few juices to test and the first two I tested are both real winners!
> 
> Lenny's Coffee highly recommended by @Hooked - The best coffee I have tasted for sure! 0.18Ω Mystique Disposable at 35 watts on top of the Penguin!
> 
> Then one I was quite nervous to try because it's a Liquorice vape! The packaging, labelling and piston keyring and awesome t-shirt were fantastic! Thrifty Clouds aka @Wayne pieterse created this! Well if you like liquorice (and I do) you will really enjoy this juice! What a pleasant surprise this juice was! 0.18Ω Mystique Disposable at 35 watts on top of the Onegin.
> 
> So it was a double Chicken Dinner for me today!
> View attachment 230817
> View attachment 230818



I'm so glad that you enjoyed Lenny's, @Rob Fisher.
Your turn @Silver and @zadiac.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JordanEpic

Hooked said:


> If you like strawberry, you might want to try Crispy (strawberry wafer) by @KZOR. The best strawberry I've ever had!


Will enquire

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO

THE REAPER said:


> Some grapefruit pineapple love this juice very refreshing thanks @CraigPortalZA
> View attachment 230563
> View attachment 230564
> View attachment 230565


How do you find the Ladon ? Love mine .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## THE REAPER

ARYANTO said:


> How do you find the Ladon ? Love mine .


Love it really a great mod.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

A refreshing pink gin spritz from Monark.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

Hooked said:


> View attachment 231209
> 
> 
> A refreshing pink gin spritz from Monark.


What no coffee? Are you ill?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

Timwis said:


> What no coffee? Are you ill?



I surprise myself at times @Timwis!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Still vaping Piston Puffs (tank number 4 or 5). It's a Lemon, Liquorice, Ice juice and quite different and innovative from any other juice I have vaped. The Lemon I understand is a natural extract and the bottle needs to be shaken before filling a tank. I can't remember when I last vaped 4 or 5 tanks of another juice (Red Pill) in a long time other than Exclamation Extreme, Blimey and Waves. Hats off to Bewolk Industries (@Wayne pieterse) for Piston Puffs!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Timwis

Rob Fisher said:


> Still vaping Piston Puffs (tank number 4 or 5). It's a Lemon, Liquorice, Ice juice and quite different and innovative from any other juice I have vaped. The Lemon I understand is a natural extract and the bottle needs to be shaken before filling a tank. I can't remember when I last vaped 4 or 5 tanks of another juice (Red Pill) in a long time other than Exclamation Extreme, Blimey and Waves. Hats off to Bewolk Industries (@Wayne pieterse) for Piston Puffs!
> View attachment 231290


Liquorice is a great flavour to mix with when using a bit of imagination, working on a Liquorice and Coconut Ice Cream which is very promising!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Timwis said:


> Liquorice is a great flavour to mix with when using a bit of imagination, working on a Liquorice and Coconut Ice Cream which is very promising!



Ooooo with coconut! That sounds yummy! I love coconut but vaping coconut is such a hit and miss!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

Rob Fisher said:


> Ooooo with coconut! That sounds yummy! I love coconut but vaping coconut is such a hit and miss!


Yeah can be dry and overpowering in a mix but after trying just about every coconut concentrate out there found a couple that work great, the one used in this is the VTA Desiccated Coconut and plays second fiddle to the Liquorice it also has a touch of butterscotch then cream, vanilla and coolant elements to get the ice-cream mouth-feel and texture!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Timwis said:


> Yeah can be dry and overpowering in a mix but after trying just about every coconut concentrate out there found a couple that work great, the one used in this is the VTA Desiccated Coconut and plays second fiddle to the Liquorice it also has a touch of butterscotch then cream, vanilla and coolant elements to get the ice-cream mouth-feel and texture!



It sounds like this new creation of yours could be a Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Timwis

Rob Fisher said:


> It sounds like this new creation of yours could be a Chicken Dinner!


Along with my Manchester Tart and Slapper Pie!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another excellent juice from Vapour Mountain... I have been vaping the Vanilla Custard all day and loving it which surprises me no end... and now testing The Escape! Pina Colada on Ice! Bazinga! Straight into a Dvarw on top of the T5! @Oupa for the win!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis

DIY Bubblegum Marshmallow, using the Rook on top of the Ultroner Victory this evening!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## CJB85

Stumbled upon this little sample from @Wayne pieterse at Bewolk (got lost in a juice crate in my closet).
I’m usually not a cola fan, but this one really is very nice. The lemon just brightens up the cola and removes that sickening syrupy sweetness that colas often have for me. Winner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## CJB85

Also some Bubblegum Milkshake from @ivc_mixer ! If you like the “blue” bubblegum milkshake flavour this is very good! If you like the gum to be the star, try @StompieZA ’s StompeStampie, if you want the milkshake part to shine, this one from IVC is your juice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Timwis

Vaping both the Sensis and Rook on top of the Foxy One, both lapping up my DIY Creamy RYfig4 which after 6 weeks steeping is a winner! Smooth Creamy homemade RY4 (no RY4 concentrate used) with a Fig twist!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis

Timwis said:


> Vaping both the Sensis and Rook on top of the Foxy One, both lapping up my DIY Creamy RYfig4 which after 6 weeks steeping is a winner! Smooth Creamy homemade RY4 (no RY4 concentrate used) with a Fig twist!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh WOW started juice testing the juices that @ivc_mixer sent me along with my Molicel order! Normally when I get sent juices maybe one I find vapable... I have started with Pineapple Coconut, Passionfruit Peach and Kiwi Litchi! I thought the first one would be my favourite... then I tasted number two and that was awesome as well... and then number three... What a breath of fresh air... all three are really good and I will vape all of them.

I will save the other three for the weekend! @ivc_mixer they are all lekker and my favourite so far is the Litchi Kiwi!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## ivc_mixer

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh WOW started juice testing the juices that @ivc_mixer sent me along with my Molicel order! Normally when I get sent juices maybe one I find vapable... I have started with Pineapple Coconut, Passionfruit Peach and Kiwi Litchi! I thought the first one would be my favourite... then I tasted number two and that was awesome as well... and then number three... What a breath of fresh air... all three are really good and I will vape all of them.
> 
> I will save the other three for the weekend! @ivc_mixer they are all lekker and my favourite so far is the Litchi Kiwi!
> View attachment 231901


Thank you for the kind words sir

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33

CJB85 said:


> Stumbled upon this little sample from @Wayne pieterse at Bewolk (got lost in a juice crate in my closet).
> I’m usually not a cola fan, but this one really is very nice. The lemon just brightens up the cola and removes that sickening syrupy sweetness that colas often have for me. Winner!
> View attachment 231673


Snap snap. I was after something different and threw a bottle of this into my Blck order which I got today and it’s a gem this juice. Really really enjoying it.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another new juice to test. The new Peppermint Crisp Tart from Thrifty Clouds!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Timwis

This has had a few weeks steep and is fantastic! Didn't think Raisin would work so well with tobacco!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Yummy!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Review is here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Safz_b



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis

My Devils Liquorice Ice Cream in the Glaz Mini up top the Drag X Plus!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Timwis

A bit different but a lot nice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

Same set-up as yesterday but with my Slapper Pie which is my, biscuit base, cake, Lemon, custard and meringue take on Flapper Pie! Sort of a hybrid between Flapper Pie and Lemon Meringue Pie with cake added for good measure!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WV2021



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

WV2021 said:


> View attachment 232461


I didn't think i had that much to drink!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Timwis

Since Saturday i have two set-ups on the go, the Vapefly Galaxies 30W Kit and the Rook on top of the Hastur 88w Mod, in the Galaxies Pod Tank i have my slapper pie and at the moment in the Rook i have my Maxed Out Blueberry!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Review

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 232860


Same thing as everyday pinkie Red Pill.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Modyrts

JordanEpic said:


> View attachment 230217
> In a constant rotation to keep everything fresh.. sometimes I just grab whatevers closest


That is a very awesome lineup The Cake Range by steam masters is flipping awesome along with Thrifty Turk Icecream. The smashed lil stud is not my favorite of the range, the Mizz Tasty is where I'm at

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

COFFEE REVIEW #190


----------



## CJB85

I need to repeat the extra special thanks to @GSM500 for the wonderful privilege of experiencing Blackbird. I have been nursing the sample he gave me for months and tonight is one of those treat evenings when the first tank of a new build is filled with this dark magic!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis

Today my DIY Sweet Tobacco Custard in the Cthulhu mod Artemis MTL RTA on top the Cthulhu Mod Hastur 88W Mod!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

revving it up - burning late night oil - blotto with Huffy custard from @ivc_mixer

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Modyrts

Icey Wicks Bubblegum by Bewolk Industries
It is a chewy Wicks Bubblegum on Ice
The ice hits just right not too overpowering. The Bubblegum is just right to the taste and also not too potent in a perfect blend. I have to rate this a solid 8/10 and a definite must vape for people who lovey ice and sweets. 



Honesty speaking Bewolk has knocked it out of the park yet again with this flavor. It honestly probably is the best Wicks gum flavor I have ever had and I have tried many.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## CJB85

I cant smell or taste anything, so no use wasting good liquids. I threw together a blind SnV to get “some” sensation...
FW Creme de Menthe 4%
FW Hard Candy 2%
FW Extreme Ice 8%
FA Polar Blast 1%
Cap SS 4%

50/50 and 12mg freebase.
I have no clue what it tastes like, but the cooling effect is very pleasant!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Paul33

CJB85 said:


> I cant smell or taste anything, so no use wasting good liquids. I threw together a blind SnV to get “some” sensation...
> FW Creme de Menthe 4%
> FW Hard Candy 2%
> FW Extreme Ice 8%
> FA Polar Blast 1%
> Cap SS 4%
> 
> 50/50 and 12mg freebase.
> I have no clue what it tastes like, but the cooling effect is very pleasant!
> View attachment 233327


The no smell/no taste thing is truly bizarre isn’t it? We had Covid over December last while I was on leave and it’s so bladdy weird not smelling things. I hated that part.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

CJB85 said:


> I cant smell or taste anything, so no use wasting good liquids. I threw together a blind SnV to get “some” sensation...
> FW Creme de Menthe 4%
> FW Hard Candy 2%
> FW Extreme Ice 8%
> FA Polar Blast 1%
> Cap SS 4%
> 
> 50/50 and 12mg freebase.
> I have no clue what it tastes like, but the cooling effect is very pleasant!
> View attachment 233327


Polar blast is nice. You can add more it brings out fruits and vegetables 


Fruits and deserts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CJB85

Paul33 said:


> The no smell/no taste thing is truly bizarre isn’t it? We had Covid over December last while I was on leave and it’s so bladdy weird not smelling things. I hated that part.


Worst part of all this for me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GSM500

Type Two on the Paramour with a creamy caramel style twakkie

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

This is the way to vape your Blimey! Higher wattage on the Geekvape L200! This is a special juice @KZOR!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

@ivc_mixer juice testing day! Bazinga! Am enjoying the Fruiz'n, Strawberry Litchi and Blackcurrant on Ice. The Floatin' Soda which I expected to be my favourite is not for me. My favourite is the Strawberry Litchi! It's awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## CJB85

Rob Fisher said:


> @ivc_mixer juice testing day! Bazinga! Am enjoying the Fruiz'n, Strawberry Litchi and Blackcurrant on Ice. The Floatin' Soda which I expected to be my favourite is not for me. My favourite is the Strawberry Litchi! It's awesome!
> View attachment 233907


He makes such quality liquid, just a matter of finding your fit. My wife is quite partial to his Cafe Latte and French Custard!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## KZOR

Rob Fisher said:


> This is a special juice @KZOR!



You should try it at 80W with a pair of blue White Collars at 0.21ohm.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

KZOR said:


> You should try it at 80W with a pair of blue White Collars at 0.21ohm.



Will do. Will get the fire extinguisher ready. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Rob Fisher said:


> This is the way to vape your Blimey! Higher wattage on the Geekvape L200! This is a special juice @KZOR!
> View attachment 233897



Almost there Uncle Rob... just 6 more to 50W.... 

Run mine at 0.25 to 0.28 at 50W, liquid crack!

Wonder what tank @KZOR used to test this juice out, works perfect in any of the Taurens!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

CJB85 said:


> He makes such quality liquid, just a matter of finding your fit. My wife is quite partial to his Cafe Latte and French Custard!



Ah yes, I can also vouch for the Cafe Latte!! Review is here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

@ivc_mixer I'm really enjoying the Strawberry Litchi!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## ivc_mixer

Rob Fisher said:


> @ivc_mixer I'm really enjoying the Strawberry Litchi!
> View attachment 233985


Seeing as you enjoyed the Kiwi Litchi so much I thought this would be the logical next step. Glad to hear you're enjoying it sir

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Quite a few juices on the go which is not normal for me...

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Strawberry Litch Juice from @ivc_mixer has gone from the test atties into a new Zenith II on the Paramor. Really nice juice!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

Gale-force winds and torrential rain in CT again today. Time to cuddle up with a warm blanket and some yummmmmmy pudding!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Vaporator00

Hooked said:


> Gale-force winds and torrential rain in CT again today. Time to cuddle up with a warm blanket and some yummmmmmy pudding!
> 
> View attachment 234250


Taste any good? Are they sweet? Compared to the Slick range?


----------



## Hooked

Vaporator00 said:


> Taste any good? Are they sweet? Compared to the Slick range?



@Vaporator00 They're very good! The Creme Caramel is a bit sweet, but not too much. The Choc Mousse isn't very sweet at all. 

I've never tried the Slick range, so I can't compare.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Hooked said:


> Gale-force winds and torrential rain in CT again today. Time to cuddle up with a warm blanket and some yummmmmmy pudding!
> 
> View attachment 234250



Love their Banana Pudding in MTL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis

On my Coconut Custard in the Bishop up top the Geekvape Obelisk 120FC!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh WOW! I just tested the first of the 9 Dolce e Paisano juices! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! The Lemon Parfait is just outstanding! The fact that my favourite dessert is Lemon Meringue may have something to do with it... but the juice is smooth and tastes just like the label says! Quality Juice all the way!

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The next two juices in the Dolce e Paisano range! Right off both are quality juices again. 

The Affogato is an Italian Expresso, vanilla gelato topped with whipped cream! Again very accurate description! I need to send this one to the coffee expert @Hooked! @Hooked please PM me your address so I can send it to you.

Cherry Vanilla - Vanilla custard with hints of black cherry jam and a fine pastry crust!

My favourites in order so far are Lemon Parfait number 1, Cherry Vanilla number 2 and Affogato 3rd. All of these will stay in rotation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> The next two juices in the Dolce e Paisano range! Right off both are quality juices again.
> 
> The Affogato is an Italian Expresso, vanilla gelato topped with whipped cream! Again very accurate description! I need to send this one to the coffee expert @Hooked! @Hooked please PM me your address so I can send it to you.
> 
> Cherry Vanilla - Vanilla custard with hints of black cherry jam and a fine pastry crust!
> 
> My favourites in order so far are Lemon Parfait number 1, Cherry Vanilla number 2 and Affogato 3rd. All of these will stay in rotation.
> View attachment 235278



Ooooohh thanks so much @Rob Fisher! Will PM you now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

Single flavour testing Chef's Fig, in the Artemis on top the Brunhilde SBS!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today's test is the XO Brandy and I shouldn't be surprised by now... another smooth and flavourful vape from the Dolce E Paisano range! I didn't think I would like this one but it may be one top of the list! But I think the Lemon Parfait probably leads the pack because that is so in my wheelhouse! XO Brandy is a superb juice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

*WOW, WOW, WOW!!! This one is a winner!!*
See review

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

There are a handful of juices I vape occasionally. But try as I might I just vape my beloved Red Pill 99% of the time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## E.T.

Rob Fisher said:


> There are a handful of juices I vape occasionally. But try as I might I just vape my beloved Red Pill 99% of the time.
> View attachment 238769



I tried red pill again today, like the taste but the menthol/mint gets a bit much

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VansVapes

Straight up Cola Ice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

E.T. said:


> I tried red pill again today, like the taste but the menthol/mint gets a bit much



Yip... if you are not a fan of menthol it ain't for you!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## anatemtyn

Timwis said:


> Single flavour testing Chef's Fig, in the Artemis on top the Brunhilde SBS!
> 
> View attachment 235414


man, it looks insane!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Safz_b



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## VansVapes

Cthulhu Gummy Candy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

Nice one, this! See review

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

guava cactus

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## anatemtyn

energy drink

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

DIY Rum & Maple Pudding in the Bishop RTA up top the ZQ Essent SE!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Miks786

Some Typhoon Punch

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Yummmmy! See review

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## VansVapes

Straight Up. Energy Drink

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## VansVapes

Tried out Fizzlez Green Fizz. 

Childhood nostalgia in a bottle!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Putting the new Fruit Loops Bok Melk through it's paces in the Zeus X Mesh tank. Damn this juice is devine!

Reactions: Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Miks786

Some Falooda in the OG Reload

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

Pied Piper Spiced Orange

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh WOW just wow! Solo is a fantastic juice! Got to test it today! Thanks @BigGuy for sharing your bottle! Ordered 3 bottles right away! So authentic! Blown away with this juice! Craig knew it was for me! Great job @BaD Mountain! This is an "in-your-face" XXX Mint juice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BaD Mountain

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh WOW just wow! Solo is a fantastic juice! Got to test it today! Thanks @BigGuy for sharing your bottle! Ordered 3 bottles right away! So authentic! Blown away with this juice! Craig knew it was for me! Great job @BaD Mountain! This is an "in-your-face" XXX Mint juice!
> View attachment 242059





Aaahhh thanks Uncle Rob





I'm really glad you enjoy it!
Thanks for the vote of confidence, it is very much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Loving the Rebel XXX Mint Juice! Even 3CPO approves! Good one @BaD Mountain!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Rob Fisher , this sounds very interesting

is it just mint or does it have other flavours in it as well?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher , this sounds very interesting
> 
> is it just mint or does it have other flavours in it as well?



Hi Ho @Silver it's menthol and ice with peppermint! It is an authentic XXX Mints! It's been a long long time since I went and bought 3 bottles of a juice that wasn't red pill!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver it's menthol and ice with peppermint! It is an authentic XXX Mints! It's been a long long time since I went and bought 3 bottles of a juice that wasn't red pill!



ok cool , thanks!
Sounds good
Like those Wilson’s XXX Mint white mint sweet rolls
I love those

the XXX in the name had me confused. Shows how VM’s XXX is etched on the brain

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Like this

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Like this
> 
> View attachment 242467



EXACTLY!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Arbiter 2 prefers Blimey in it! @KZOR

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis

My Nougat Supreme!

predominantly Nougat and Brazil Nut with hints of Raisin, Apricot and Marshmallow! After 6 week steep really is very nice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Steam Labz Cherry Berry Cola (on ice) and Currant Kiwi (on ice) provided by Magic Clouds Vapoury in Durban.

Great juices, flavor blends are pretty darn nice combos and it lingers without affecting other flavors on rotation. Will stay on my juice rotation on the RDL's. Bold flavor and a bit sweeter than what I usually vape, but not over sweet. The Currant Kiwi is my favorite of the two.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Every now and again I like to add a drop of Capella Super Sweet to a 6ml tank of Red Pill for a nice change!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Mattykayton

Hi guys, i have a question for everyone. What is your favorite tobacco flavors whether is be mild or strong or mixed. Also what is the recommended pg/vg ratio for mouth to lung flavors.


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Mattykayton said:


> Hi guys, i have a question for everyone. What is your favorite tobacco flavors whether is be mild or strong or mixed. Also what is the recommended pg/vg ratio for mouth to lung flavors.



Hello @Mattykayton and welcome to ECIGSSA!!! (https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/)

As for favorite tobacco flavors, mine is "Legend" by Brian at ECIG INN and Taviro by Weiner Vape. There is so much to choose from, if you hit up any vape shop in SA you'll find them stocking a plethora of Tobacco juices to try out.

Also check out this thread for Tobacco Recipes: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-tobacco-recipes.t25083/#post-392509

The MTL juice is mostly considered a 50/50 blend of PG/VG with higher nicotine. That is with either Freebase (VG/PG) Nicotine or Nic Salts (the latter not to be vaped sub-ohm). But, nothing stops you from using anything from 60/40 to 80/20 in a MTL tank/device dependent on the coil and your wicking (should you rebuild yourself). I use 70/30 and 75/25 in my MTL RTA's. So what device are you using, which coils, what ohms and at how much power?

Happy vaping!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Timwis

Chilling out with my Sweet Tobacco Custard! Lush

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis

My Golden Batter (A Cake Batter sweetened with Golden Syrup) In the Galaxies MTL RDTA on top the Centaurus BF Mod!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 249533
> View attachment 249534
> View attachment 249535
> View attachment 249536


All that mint makes me feel like uncle Rob is telling us to brush our teeth

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Definitely the best custard I’ve had

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rivera

A DIY mix of CAP Black Currant and Acai Berry. This black currant is the best!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Rivera said:


> A DIY mix of CAP Black Currant and Acai Berry. This black currant is the best!



This sounds good

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Call back the past! It's just like old times! Not sure if I can show this juice but I got an advanced copy of a juice coming back and it's Milky way! It was an ADV in its day! Welcome back! @BigGuy @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 251678


something new and different?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stranger

Bloody addictive that stuff, so glad they do it in a one shot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> something new and different?



Change is good as a holiday!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

A fresh bottle of Red Pill! Nothing better!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's Joose-E-Liqz Nectar Freeze Time!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing the new Prohibition Tobacco range from Vapor Mountain! I may fall over with the 12mg juice but man o man The Joker (Cherry) one is outstanding! It almost feels like I'm cheating on vaping! @Oupa the people are gonna smaak this range!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

My word, the VM tobaccoes look amazing

need to try this !

@Oupa you biscuit

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Who can guess my 3 direct lung ADV's from the photo? Absolutely loving the Starman, Belize and Error 403! Just can't get enough of it. Never really had an ADV, but these three have me hooked. Thank you @Rooigevaar and Gdrops for the awesome juice! Now I just need to get some MTL juice I like just as much.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Deadly Sins Fried Ice cream!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Deadly Sins Choc Mint Crisp Tart. Tested in a Pod system and put into a Dvarw right away! Really nice juice! @Mauritz55

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Deadly Sins Fried Ice cream!
> View attachment 260729


Who are you, and what have you done with Rob?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Who are you, and what have you done with Rob?



Hehehe... just testing... not converting... looking for another occasional juice to vape!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Mauritz55

Christos said:


> Who are you, and what have you done with Rob?Keren Onay and me are the masters….there’s a revolution coming,time for some complex Juices!!let me drop this one…..32 different concentrates in one Juice!!Watch this space!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

Grabbed some Glow Orange from @Sir Vape this morning. Really enjoying it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Strawberry Cheesecake is lovely!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Bazinga!
> View attachment 262019


what are is this magic?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> what are is this magic?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Blueberry, Litchi & Menthol!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mauritz55

Stop trying to confuse…….

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stranger

OOHHH hope they bring the one shot out for that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Still rocking some 9mg Bubblegum Milkshake from @ivc_mixer in the Koko Prime. My second all-time favourite MTL juice (next to his Lime Milkshake).

It's just magic in the open airflow mode.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

@Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

I'm quite enjoying this TKO Caramel on MTL

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

JOOSE-E-LIQZ

*Havana Nightz*

This is liquid gold. Superb tobacco for MTL. What a juice.
@Naeemhoosen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 265369


We are all shocked

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Vikinghulk

DL: Spearmint Ice Cream with Choc Chips.

MTL: Cereal.

I am a desert vaper, I never do fruit, once in a blue moon a Mango.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Vikinghulk said:


> DL: Spearmint Ice Cream with Choc Chips.
> 
> MTL: Cereal.
> 
> I am a desert vaper, I never do fruit, once in a blue moon a Mango.


I only RDL and only icy fruits. Can’t do deserts anymore. Ever. Maybe an ry4 though if it’s right.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris95

I am hooked on the blue pure 3mg at 40 watts on my eclipse single coil.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

After an awesome time at VapeCon 2022 I have a few juices to test. First up are two Mr Juice juices from Jaco Felthuis. https://www.facebook.com/jaco.felthuis

I did the tongue test, and the Guava & Cactus tickled my fancy. I rewicked a Tripod V2 for the real test. I was expecting in-your-face flavours, but it was a much more subdued juice, and it works... the main highlight of the juice is the Cactus with very light guava in the background. It's a lovely juice you won't get tired of quickly. It will stay in the Tripod V2 for now! Great job @JacoF!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## JacoF

Currently running the following:
Deadly Sins: Choc Mint Chrisp Tart
Smokey age bourbon tobacco (Mixed by myself)
Irish cream tobacco (Mixed by myself)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Stalwart workhorse juices 

Havana Nightz from JOOSE-E-LIQZ @Naeemhoosen 

Taviro from Wiener Vape @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another juice on test that I got at VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Testing a juice under development!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another juice from VapeCon is under test! It passed the tongue test and went straight into a Dvarw DL! Thank you @Vape Republic for the juice and the story behind it! I know it's a shaved ice flavour, but it reminds me of something way back in my past but can't put my finger on it! Snow Cone Tiger's Blood... a really nice juice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I know what I love about this juice... the outstanding coconut flavour! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

It's going to snow

Rob put a different juice into a Dvarw !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> It's going to snow
> 
> Rob put a different juice into a Dvarw !



It is quite cold in Durbs today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

A really nice Orange Juice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> A really nice Orange Juice!
> View attachment 267582



it looks orange in colour too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arra

I do love me some ICE!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kevin Long

Legal RDA, very nice

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Kevin Long said:


> Legal RDA, very nice
> 
> 
> View attachment 268072



What juice is in there @Kevin Long ?


----------



## Kevin Long

Silver said:


> What juice is in there @Kevin Long ?



BOGAN’S AWESOME SAUCE – GOTHBERRIES

Reactions: Like 2


----------

